# Chino's Dreamwork Customs



## Dreamwork Customs

Restoration & Graphics[/b]


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Chino.. Its good to see you posted up the shop.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 18 2010, 07:57 PM~18846377
> *Sup Chino.. Its good to see you posted up the shop..  :thumbsup:
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Bro. It's just we have been real bussy building customers "DREAMS"</span>*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:worship: :worship: Get down Dreamwork Customs!!! Chino and Liz are great people, excellent work and craftsmanship. I have seen it all from collisions to complete restorations, Keep up the good work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

damn bro shit looks good, I need to go work at a body shop :happysad:


----------



## bam_bam

NICE WORK .....


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18846420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Oct 18 2010, 08:08 PM~18846543-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18847365
> *:worship:  :worship:  Get down Dreamwork Customs!!! Chino and Liz are great people, excellent work and craftsmanship. I have seen it all from collisions to complete restorations, Keep up the good work guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mario :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:12 PM~18847399
> *damn bro shit looks good, I need to go work at a body shop :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:38 PM~18847589
> *NICE WORK .....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-filg_70chev_@Oct 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18847685
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*We also did Body and Paint Job on 



































*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18848538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW who owns that beauty? :roflmao: :roflmao: Cool pictures Liz, I never seen the car when it was red. :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin: WHAT CAN I SAY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: ITS WHERE DREAMS COME TRUE :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

:cheesy: thats tight  ,,,,, nice paintjobs


----------



## The Supreme Plate

Clean builds and restores and they are in the IE. Its dope to see shops in the turf getting their props. Is that county blues finished yet? i wanna see some more pics if ya got em...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

Is that Pecker I see dreaming of the finished product...........:nicoderm: :biggrin: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18848538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigjoe82

nice work!!

what are your prices like?


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 19 2010, 07:55 AM~18849845
> *WOW who owns that beauty?  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Cool pictures Liz, I never seen the car when it was red.  *


*Now that right there is Hella Funny :roflmao: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Oct 19 2010, 10:26 AM~18850873
> *nice work!!
> 
> what are your prices like?
> *


*Thanks Cook. By the way, Chino, and I both Love your ride. Verrrry Nice. :biggrin: *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:36 AM~18850970
> *Now that right there is Hella Funny :roflmao:
> *


NICE WORK CARNAL'


----------



## npazzin

Glad you can paint, cause you don't know dick about politics 


"due to the Economy. Fucken Bush..."











:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here go some flicks of Marks from Traffics 47.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Oct 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18851096
> *Glad you can paint, cause you don't know dick about politics
> "due to the Economy. Fucken Bush..."
> :uh:
> *


If you say so??? :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that right there is Comedy, but i guess everyone has an opinion right? United State Of America? First Amendment? Funny how touchy Bush supporters get...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 19 2010, 10:50 AM~18851082
> *:biggrin:
> NICE WORK CARNAL'
> *


*Thanks Mr. Glasshouse*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FlOsSenHaRd, HECHO EN MEXICO, bigjoe82, CHEVYMAN480
:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Let me know when you need some more lbs of flake.. I have a couple of each .004 .015 .040 and waiting on .008 to show up. I also have a couple of samples of lavender,lilac etc for the wifes ride to drop off.


----------



## bigjoe82

i got a 63vert and im looking to repaint it very soon. i'll see if i can stop by maybe this weekend.


----------



## eric0425

Dream works always puts it down there work and creativity is incredible.


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 19 2010, 12:35 PM~18851929
> *Dream works always puts it down there work and creativity is incredible.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Dog...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## eldee

good work i got a 64 i need done do you make house calls for prices its on a body cart im in fontana


----------



## bigjoe82

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Oct 19 2010, 03:53 PM~18853007
> *good work i got a 64 i need done do you make house calls for prices its on a body cart im in fontana
> *



X2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Oct 19 2010, 02:53 PM~18853007
> *good work i got a 64 i need done do you make house calls for prices its on a body cart im in fontana
> *


*Thanks Bro.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## bigjoe82

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 05:11 PM~18853666
> *Thanks Bro.
> *



Do you have anything open for Friday, any time. I’m in Orange County off the 5 freeway. I would drive down there but I’m having some motor work done.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Oct 19 2010, 04:34 PM~18853812
> *Do you have anything open for Friday, any time. I’m in Orange County off the 5 freeway. I would drive down there but I’m having some motor work done.
> *


We'd be able to hook that up, but we would have to ask for $30, Fontana is just next door. Hit us up if you would like for us to go give you an estimate.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here's this Bike we Build for our Youngest, we will be doing some modifications on it before we bust it out again.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Guest

killer work bro


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TRAFF1C1968, adams58, ruben1965impala
Whats up Ruben :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 19 2010, 06:18 PM~18854811
> *killer work bro
> *



*Thanks Bro.*


----------



## bam_bam

408 702 0036
CALL NASH


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

show-bound, Steve9663, OLDSKOOLWAYS
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave: 3 Guest.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Steve How you like the pics of the 63? Or What? :biggrin: *


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:16 PM~18857574
> *Hey Steve How you like the pics of the 63? Or What? :biggrin:
> *


I love the Posting glad to see u guys getting the props u deserve.

Anyone who wants dreams to come true Hit DREAMWORKS up they are very respectful people CHINO AND LIZ. glad to be a part of ur family....


Oh yeah I really cant wait to see it done... u guys got the 1st phone call :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*It's been a pleasure, tell my Bree Bree I said hello. My Laptop Messed up, so I had to use pics I had on my desk computers, which why lie weren't many.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Steve9663

they made my "DREAMS COME TRUE"









Before




























CANT FORGET THE WEE ONES.
PATTERNED OUT TIGER BY DREAMWORKS (PAINT)


















Steven From TRAFFIC CAR CLUB.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Steve9663

CANT WAIT 4 THE DAY IT GOES BACK TO U GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18857728
> *they made my "DREAMS COME TRUE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT FORGET THE WEE ONES.
> PATTERNED OUT TIGER BY DREAMWORKS (PAINT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven From TRAFFIC CAR CLUB.
> *


*Awww. Thanks Steve!!! I don't have any of My Bree Bree's Bike. or the Under Belly of your ride. Tell the Wifey I said Hello, and lil Stevey too. Much Love and Respect, from your friend Chino, and Liz...*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:37 PM~18857778
> *HERES A FEW MORE OF BRI'S "T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :worship:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Now this pic right here is what makes it all worth wild!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:47 PM~18857854
> *Now this pic right here is what makes it all worth wild!!!
> *


YES IT IS WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS

OK TALK TO U REAL SOON STAY TRU LIZ TELL CHINO I SAID, Q-VO,


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ditto Steve, you know our door are always open. Have a Blessed Night. Oh and my Man Said What's Up...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

Morning Bump for Dreamwork Customs  :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 20 2010, 08:50 AM~18859892
> *Morning Bump for Dreamwork Customs  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


1 minute after bump for Dreamworks

what yp Mr TRAFFIC1968,,,, I see ur creation coming along :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 20 2010, 07:52 AM~18859906
> *1 minute after bump for Dreamworks
> 
> what yp Mr TRAFFIC1968,,,, I see ur creation coming along :biggrin:
> *


It sure is, I know my dreams are coming true here at Dreamwork's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 20 2010, 08:50 AM~18859892
> *Good Morning Fellas*.


----------



## DETONATER

Now that is some Bling!  :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here's another restoration that we have a complete green light to do, from Engine, Suspension, Restoration, Paint, Upholstry, and other lil touches we cordinate to hook up. Not done yet, Upholstry should be going out soon, and we still need final nick nacks to do before it shoots out.*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Here are up dates on Just Clownin, We took the under coating off, and went with a painted belly instead. :0 :0 a lil faceleft around the Murals and Firewall, and few tweeks to the frame, and we should be ready to call Jae, for a Nobueno momment. :biggrin: then slap the frame and body, and put all the mouldings and final touches back together.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod, bigjoe82
:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 19 2010, 11:36 AM~18851445
> *Let me know when you need some more lbs of flake.. I have a couple of each .004 .015 .040 and waiting on .008 to show up. I also have a couple of samples of lavender,lilac etc for the wifes ride to drop off.
> *


*Hey Mark, Chino has put my Monte Out :wow: :wow: , should be getting started on the Body work, so I should be giving you a halla soon..  I'm Wifey, so picture me Rollin... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 10:46 AM~18860755
> *
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/bella%20124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> THERE'S MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA-MOTHA!!! :wave:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/chino%20126.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/chino%20128.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


*

:h5: 
DAM!!!!! THIS CAR LOOKED LIKE IT WAS PULLED OUT OF A SWAMP!!!!!, and now... well as you can SEE :wow: :biggrin:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 20 2010, 11:37 AM~18861116
> *:h5:
> DAM!!!!! THIS CAR LOOKED LIKE IT WAS PULLED OUT OF A SWAMP!!!!!, and now... well as you can SEE :wow:  :biggrin:[/size][/color]
> *


*Hey Enrique, sorry it took a min left the window open... Do you have pics of your ride cuz my laptop took a thrrrrr. So I have no way of getting to my b4 pics till I have it fixed..Which knowing myself, i will put off since I have the desktop computer at the shop and home.. :biggrin:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Found Some Pix of Marks 58*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here's this Before Picture of King of the Hill *


----------



## Steve9663

> I want one


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 10:58 AM~18860837
> *Here are up dates on Just Clownin, We took the under coating off, and went with a painted belly instead. :0  :0 a lil faceleft around the Murals and Firewall, and few tweeks to the frame, and we should be ready to call Jae, for a Nobueno momment. :biggrin: then slap the frame and body, and put all the mouldings and final touches back together.. :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 20 2010, 05:35 PM~18864662
> *TTT      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ I NEED*


Whats up Eric :wave: :wave:


----------



## silverseven

nice Work :biggrin: wheres the wait list


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 11:07 AM~18860903
> *Hey Mark, Chino has put my Monte Out :wow:  :wow: , should be getting started on the Body work, so I should be giving you a halla soon..  I'm Wifey, so picture me Rollin... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


With the colors you have chose it will be bad ass.. :biggrin: 

Feel free to post up pic's in my topic of cars with my product.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> *You got it mark!!! County Blues is one of them.. *:0 :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

ttt for Dreamworks :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 21 2010, 05:28 AM~18868650
> *ttt for Dreamworks :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  *Thanks Bro.*


----------



## DETONATER

County Blues is off the chain.. I've got to see that in person..That is some jaw dropping bling.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18870652
> *County Blues is off the chain.. I've got to see that in person..That is some jaw dropping bling.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Sorry it took me a min. Bro, but I am one buzzy bee.. :biggrin: but i finally posted County Blues on your page.*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 11:35 AM~18871007
> *Sorry it took me a min. Bro, but I am one buzzy bee.. :biggrin: but i finally posted County Blues on your page.
> *


TTT ! :thumbsup: 

People are asking what flake was used, and I thought it was the Ice Blue micro with Candy 1st, then it could have been silver micro with candy..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 10:19 PM~18867166
> *You got it mark!!! County Blues is one of them.. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I been wanting to stop by the shop but been working like a dogg going in from like 6 to 6. you know its the holiday season. also the job has been sending me to other locations as well up to Delano.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 05:16 PM~18874301
> *I been wanting to stop by the shop but been working like a dogg going in from like 6 to 6.  you know its the holiday season. also the job has been sending me to other locations as well up to Delano.
> *


Sure you have :uh: want some cheese with that wine!!! Shit you have it easy, try working my hours!!!!!


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 21 2010, 06:18 PM~18874322
> *Sure you have :uh:  want some cheese with that wine!!! Shit you have it easy, try working my hours!!!!!
> *


I forgot you work them long hours. Marios idea of a double shift is drive to the office stay for an hour and drive back home. the double shift is the one hour to work and an hour drive back home :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 05:21 PM~18874349
> *I forgot you work them long hours. Marios idea of a double shift is drive to the office stay for an hour and drive back home. the double shift is the one hour to work and an hour drive back home  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you eric go sit behind your desk with your pretty manicured nails!!! :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18857723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up chino is this the nova i sent you a while ago.i think it was an official pace car


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 21 2010, 06:23 PM~18874368
> *Fuck you eric go sit behind your desk with your pretty manicured nails!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lets see who works tommorow I bet it's not you....


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Oct 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18874382
> *whats up chino is this the nova i sent you a while ago.i think it was an official pace car
> *



What up Guss :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 05:25 PM~18874390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Lets see who works tommorow I bet it's not you....
> *


Actually I think i'm going to be sick tomorrow :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 05:25 PM~18874399
> *What up Guss  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wave: :wave:


----------



## guss68imp

kiknit. fellas :wave: .man chino gets dowwn. :worship: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Oct 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18874501
> *kiknit. fellas  :wave: .man chino gets dowwn. :worship:
> *


Yeah he does, I'm real happy the way my car is coming out :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 PM~18874518
> *Yeah he does, I'm real happy the way my car is coming out  :biggrin:
> *


yeah .i was looking at all the pics


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Oct 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18874382
> *whats up chino is this the nova i sent you a while ago.i think it was an official pace car
> *


*What up Guss, It sure is big Dog. You know that car right there is special, first time My work almost made a grown man cry. Customer was beyond happy with this limited 70 Nova Spirit. He really got choked up with the Airbrushing we had done by our good friend Edgar Rodriguez of Maxima Imagen. Small world.*

:wave: :wave: What up Mario and Eric. Feel free to have a good time in here..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*What up? Ruben.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*What up Guest and PRESIDENTEZ?*


----------



## ruben1965impala

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:14 PM~18874847
> *What up? Ruben.
> *


WHATS UP LIZ.IM HERE TRIPPING ON THE FLICKS OF MY RIDE.ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS TO YOU AND BIG DOGG CHINO.FOR HOOKING UP JUST CLOWNING FOR ME,GRACIAS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA. :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ruben1965impala_@Oct 21 2010, 07:20 PM~18874909
> *WHATS UP LIZ.IM HERE TRIPPING ON THE FLICKS OF MY RIDE.ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS TO YOU AND BIG DOGG CHINO.FOR HOOKING UP JUST CLOWNING FOR ME,GRACIAS
> *


*Right click and save them mofo's...lmao... That's what they are here for Ruben, so that folks can appreciate the hard work that went into making that Dream com True...*


----------



## eric0425

Dream Works Put It Down On The 1986 Caprice Landau... TRU-DEVOTION 

Thx Chino and Liz for the work you done on the box, Your work really brought the car to life.. 






































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 07:41 PM~18875687
> *Dream Works Put It Down On The 1986 Caprice Landau... TRU-DEVOTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Now thats pretty Fly for a White Guy!!! :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18874938
> *Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA.  :0  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This camaro came a long way, I got a chance to see this car roll in a piece of junk and roll out a SEMA Contender!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

2 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TRAFF1C1968, eric0425
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGBODY96

GREAT WORK


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 21 2010, 06:18 PM~18874322
> *Sure you have :uh:  want some cheese with that wine!!! Shit you have it easy, try working my hours!!!!!
> *



AHWWW BE QUITE GUYS TRY WORKING MY HOURS...... TALK ABOUT HARD WORK, I BEG TO WONDER IS WENDY WILLIAMS A DUDE.... OR IS BRANDON GUNA BREAK UP WITH KELLY.. STAY TUNED.... DAMN I GOT IT BAD...
SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT.... :biggrin: 



ONCE AGAIN DREAMWORK WILL MAKE UR DREAMS COME ALIVE & TRUE


BUMP TTT FOR VERY A RESPECTFUL FAMILY,,,,


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 22 2010, 08:00 AM~18879465
> *AHWWW BE QUITE GUYS TRY WORKING MY HOURS...... TALK ABOUT HARD WORK, I BEG TO WONDER IS WENDY WILLIAMS A DUDE.... OR IS BRANDON GUNA BREAK UP WITH KELLY.. STAY TUNED.... DAMN I GOT IT BAD...
> SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT.... :biggrin:
> ONCE AGAIN DREAMWORK WILL MAKE UR DREAMS COME ALIVE & TRUE
> BUMP TTT FOR VERY A RESPECTFUL FAMILY,,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Wendy Williams is a DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 22 2010, 09:41 AM~18879773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Wendy Williams is a DUDE!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN THATS EVEN WORST FOR HER SON. A BIG BISH 

MORNING MARIO... LOVE UR RIDE BROTHER


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 11:33 PM~18848538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BUMP FOR THIS CONVERTABLE AND COUNTY BLUES.. 
TTT FOR DREAMWORKS


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 22 2010, 08:46 AM~18879817
> *DAMN THATS EVEN WORST FOR HER SON. A BIG BISH
> 
> MORNING MARIO... LOVE UR RIDE BROTHER
> *


Thank you Steve!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Oct 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18877828-->
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 06:02 AM~18878403
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:00 AM~18879465
> *AHWWW BE QUITE GUYS TRY WORKING MY HOURS...... TALK ABOUT HARD WORK, I BEG TO WONDER IS WENDY WILLIAMS A DUDE.... OR IS BRANDON GUNA BREAK UP WITH KELLY.. STAY TUNED.... DAMN I GOT IT BAD...
> SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT.... :biggrin:
> ONCE AGAIN DREAMWORK WILL MAKE UR DREAMS COME ALIVE & TRUE
> BUMP TTT FOR VERY A RESPECTFUL FAMILY,,,,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Oct 22 2010, 09:48 AM~18879831
> *BUMP FOR THIS CONVERTABLE AND COUNTY BLUES..
> TTT FOR DREAMWORKS
> *


*Any who, here goes the pics. I promised of Harry's 72 Camero. Pretty Dreamy if you ask Me..*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 21 2010, 08:51 PM~18875810
> *Awwww... We have some Secret Admirers... *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18874349
> *I forgot you work them long hours. Marios idea of a double shift is drive to the office stay for an hour and drive back home. the double shift is the one hour to work and an hour drive back home  :biggrin:
> *


*What? What are you talking about Eric, he always puts in Overtime at Chino's Dreamworks Customs. :roflmao: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

morenos' autobody
:wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18880383
> *
> ANOTHER PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT COME'S OUT OF THIS SHOP!!!!!
> :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 22 2010, 01:06 PM~18881870
> *
> ANOTHER PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT COME'S OUT OF THIS SHOP!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


X1975 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Man I'd burn the rubber off those tires.. Bad ass Camero! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*After all was said and Done.*

Shit i aint gonna lie when I see some of the rides roll in here I be like damn this bro. is dreaming. Cause some of these rides look like they came out of the junk yard, or a pit. I still get amazed at seeing my manbring back these rides, back from the grave . Can help but admire talent!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 22 2010, 12:05 PM~18880383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Wow! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 22 2010, 07:17 PM~18884165
> *:wow: Wow! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod, elspock84
:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: elspock84


:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 22 2010, 02:06 PM~18881870
> *Thanks Guys both of you know how f*cked up this ride was when it rolled in our Doors. Damn Laptop took a thrrrrrr. so I can't post the true B4 pics. Shoot the Pics. I posted where after my man replaced, left & right qurter panels, right door, right fendrer, sh*t, lets just say the floors, firewall, left door & fender are the only original parts on here...  *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18880383
> *Any who, here goes the pics. I promised of Harry's 72 Camero. Pretty Dreamy if you ask Me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badasss bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 08:41 PM~18875687
> *Dream Works Put It Down On The 1986 Caprice Landau... TRU-DEVOTION
> 
> Thx Chino and Liz for the work you done on the box, Your work really brought the car to life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this one turned out real good


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 23 2010, 07:10 AM~18887196
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Oct 23 2010, 07:27 AM~18887043-->
> 
> 
> 
> badasss bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:29 AM~18887048
> *this one turned out real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What Up Eric? So have you had anymore comedians on your ad?:roflmao: :roflmao: *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 23 2010, 11:07 AM~18888119
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe82

hey chino and liz, thanks for coming to check out my ride 
:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Oct 24 2010, 09:52 AM~18893439
> *hey chino and liz, thanks for coming to check out my ride
> :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:41 PM~18846139
> *[]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 Great job I gota 65 also, how much would a job similar to this go for Roughly Thanks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Oct 24 2010, 09:52 AM~18893439
> *hey chino and liz, thanks for coming to check out my ride
> :thumbsup:
> *


*No Problem Joe, Your ride is a real nice investment, it was a pleasure meeting you and your lady.  *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 24 2010, 11:19 PM~18899701
> *Great job I gota 65 also, how much would a job similar to this go for Roughly  Thanks
> 
> *


*It Depends Bro. are we talking about your 65 having all the rust issues this one did? or are we talking about the paint and graphics? PM Me, Normally best if My Man checks out the ride.  *


----------



## OG-GM's

Hey Chino & Liz...been working way too much that i havent been able to post up the pics you requested. i will as soon as possible.
keep turning them DREAMS real!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here Go flicks of my 78 Monte Carlo, and the frame when it was leaving to get much needed tlc, and reinforcement, by Mr. OG-GM (Enrique). Stay tuned for progress on this ride. *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18846721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## OG-GM's

heres some pics CDC























































































































:biggrin: theres some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18907173
> *heres some pics CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: theres some pics :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:wow:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

whats eric,


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

SORRY I MEANT WHATS UP ERIC.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 10:58 AM~18860837
> *Here are up dates on Just Clownin, We took the under coating off, and went with a painted belly instead. :0  :0 a lil faceleft around the Murals and Firewall, and few tweeks to the frame, and we should be ready to call Jae, for a Nobueno momment. :biggrin: then slap the frame and body, and put all the mouldings and final touches back together.. :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 25 2010, 08:06 PM~18907546
> *
> *



What up Ruben looking good car has came a long way I know it will be ready to hit the streets soon along with Mario's and Enrique's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 25 2010, 08:15 PM~18907663
> *What up Ruben looking good car has came a long way I know it will be ready to hit the streets soon along with Mario's and Enrique's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT,THERE GOING ON WEDNSDAY TO CUT IN THE 44 INCH MOON ROOF IN IT.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18907173
> *heres some pics Now that's One Bad Ass MOFO right there!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18907468
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> *


What up Ruben? Say what's up to Ceci for me!!!


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Oct 25 2010, 08:06 PM~18907546-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what up Ruben...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:15 PM~18907663
> *What up Ruben looking good car has came a long way I know it will be ready to hit the streets soon along with Mario's and Enrique's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sup Eric
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 25 2010, 09:03 PM~18908215
> *Now that's One Bad Ass MOFO right there!!!
> *



all you Liz!!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18907173
> *heres some pics CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: theres some pics :thumbsup:
> *


yep the man with the welding touch,, 1 helluva Job E,


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18907173
> *heres some pics Nothing but the Best. No, half ass, or Mikey Mouse. Sh*t what can I say we pride ourselves with top knotch work.*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Whats up Chino and Liz, this is Mario. I started up a new user name as you can see. :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:36 PM~18907173
> *heres some pics CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: theres some pics :thumbsup:
> *


Enrique gets down!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18914850
> *Whats up Chino and Liz, this is Mario. I started up a new user name as you can see.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What's Up Mario, I like the new user name, it totally fits you!!! Hey What's up with the Overtime Mr.??? LMAO... You need to at least check in and let us know you are ok... :biggrin:  Hey I like the way folks are trying to immetate. My mans work can be immetated, but never truely duplicated:biggrin:  *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 04:13 PM~18915090
> *What's Up Mario, I like the new user name, it totally fits you!!! Hey What's up with the Overtime Mr.??? LMAO... You need to at least check in and let us know you are ok... :biggrin:   Hey I like the way folks are trying to immetate. My mans work can be immetated, but never truely duplicated:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah I'm fine just got out of work late today and had a headache so I came straight home. It's cool to get ideas from other people's work and creativity but not cool to straight out copy. Some people have talent and some people try to have talent and you guys definitely have natural talent. Like you said they can try to imitate but never truly duplicate  :nono:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 25 2010, 08:21 PM~18907766
> *THATS RIGHT,THERE GOING ON WEDNSDAY TO CUT IN THE 44 INCH MOON ROOF IN IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 04:25 PM~18915197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah I'm fine just got out of work late today and had a headache so I came straight home. It's cool to get ideas from other people's work and creativity but not cool to straight out copy. Some people have talent and some people try to have talent and you guys definitely have natural talent. Like you said they can try to imitate but never truly duplicate    :nono:
> *


*True That!!!*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 25 2010, 11:58 AM~18902980
> *Here Go flicks of my 78 Monte Carlo, and the frame when it was leaving to get much needed tlc, and reinforcement, by Mr. OG-GM (Enrique). Stay tuned for progress on this ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really can't wait to see your car done liz!! I can only imagine how bad ass it's going to be with the colors your going with :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 26 2010, 04:56 AM~18910346
> *what up Ruben...
> sup Eric
> all you Liz!!!
> *


WHATS UP ENRIQUE,QUE PASA.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18917699
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE,QUE PASA.
> *


WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ.....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18917699
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE,QUE PASA.
> *


Whats up Ruben this is Mario, Like my new user name :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18917781
> *Whats up Ruben this is Mario, Like my new user name  :biggrin:
> *


YEA ITS COOL.I ALSO CHANGED MINE AS YOU CAN SEE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*What's up guy. Thanks Mr. Raghouse 75. (Mario) I really can only try to imagine how crazy sick my Monte will be looking once my man has time to jump on it. You know I bitch bout it, but hey my baby gots to pay the bills, so customers rides are priority, I'm just glad it aint punished and facing the wall no more.. Takes me back to my childhood days..lmao.. I know with Chino's talent, my car will be off the hook.*


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Oct 26 2010, 08:36 PM~18917753-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT RUBEN HOW YOU DOING
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18917781
> *Whats up Ruben this is Mario, Like my new user name  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Oct 26 2010, 08:36 PM~18917753-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18918184
> *WHAT RUBEN HOW YOU DOING
> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ...
> *


hey there guys. ruben love the new name. eric did u get my text?[/COLOR]


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 09:16 PM~18918226
> *hey there guys. ruben love the new name.  eric did u get my text?[/COLOR]
> *



THANKS LIZ.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18918184
> *WHAT RUBEN HOW YOU DOING
> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ...
> *


IM GOOD ERIC ,JUST STAYING BUSY WITH WORK.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

BUENOS DIAS ENRIQUE.WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP, I SENT ENRIQUE A PM ON THE FRAME WRAP AND STILL NO ANSWER. IF SOMEONE CAN GET AT HIM AND LET HIM KNOW I SENT A PM. :uh:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18914850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Chino and Liz, this is Mario. I started up a new user name as you can see.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 26 2010, 04:57 PM~18915450
> *True That!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the happs CDC Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18917699
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE,QUE PASA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up brother hows the fam.. Good Morning
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 09:12 PM~18918184
> *WHAT RUBEN HOW YOU DOING
> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ...
> *


What it do E how everything


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 27 2010, 08:27 AM~18921117
> *Good Morning Mario
> *


Good Morning Steve :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 09:11 PM~18918168
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>ALL my hard work. Dam I think this is the longest I been away from the shop for awhile. You guys have a good day!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Oct 27 2010, 06:31 AM~18920469
> *WHAT UP, I SENT ENRIQUE A PM ON THE FRAME WRAP AND STILL NO ANSWER. IF SOMEONE CAN GET AT HIM AND LET HIM KNOW I SENT A PM.  :uh:
> *


I'll let him know you are trying to get in contact with him.....He has a really busy schedule.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Nunez Moonroof in the House!!!If any of you are looking to install a moonroof, give Juan, a call at (323)564-3444 Tell him Liz & Chino Referred you...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 27 2010, 12:31 PM~18922869
> *Nunez Moonroof in the House!!!If any of you are looking to install a moonroof, give Juan, a call at (323)564-3444 Tell him Liz & Chino Referred you... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just came from the shop and had a chance to see it in person, it came out bad ass!! Nunez Moonroof got down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your going to be killing them Ruben.


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18923685
> *Just came from the shop and had a chance to see it in person, it came out bad ass!! Nunez Moonroof got down :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: your going to be killing them Ruben.
> *


TTT. YES YOU RE RUBEN PUTTING IT DOWN WITH THE 65


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 27 2010, 08:02 PM~18926624
> *TTT. YES YOU RE RUBEN PUTTING IT DOWN WITH THE 65
> *


THANKS ERIC AND MARIO,IM JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE.BUT TODAY CHINO,LIZ AND MYSELF CAME UP WITH SOME BOMB ASS IDEAS FOR THE ROOF AND THE SIDES OF JUST CLOWNING.


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18926945
> *THANKS ERIC AND MARIO,IM JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE.BUT TODAY  CHINO,LIZ AND MYSELF CAME UP WITH SOME BOMB ASS IDEAS FOR THE ROOF AND THE SIDES OF JUST CLOWNING.
> *



more & more :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
this mo-fo is bad-a$$


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 28 2010, 04:12 AM~18929145
> *more & more :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> this mo-fo is bad-a$$
> *


GRACIAS ENRIQUE.I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS DO TO THE ( 68 ).


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18926945
> *THANKS ERIC AND MARIO,IM JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE.BUT TODAY  CHINO,LIZ AND MYSELF CAME UP WITH SOME BOMB ASS IDEAS FOR THE ROOF AND THE SIDES OF JUST CLOWNING.
> *


Man Ruben you going to have the baddest 65 out there, I can't wait to see what Chino and Liz are going to do with the top. It's going to be bad ass!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 08:13 AM~18929994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I member ur car I really cant wait to see the level that u r guna bring Mario it looks good :biggrin: 




And Ruben ur 65 will be clowning anything out ther u know.. roof wait adding more noice cant wait... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

GOOD MORNING DREAM WORKS TO THE TOP FOR CHINO LIZ & FAMILY..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 05:32 AM~18920319
> *More flicks of Rubens Moonroof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 27 2010, 08:36 AM~18921176
> *I'll let him know you are trying to get in contact with him.....He has a really busy schedule.
> *


WHAT UP JUST TALKED TO ENRIQUE HE SEEMS LIKE A REALLY COOL DUDE. :thumbsup: ALSO, HE KNOW'S WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 28 2010, 08:17 AM~18930028
> *I member ur car I really cant wait to see the level that u r guna bring Mario it looks good :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Steve, I can't wait to you bust out that tre you are building. It's going to be one bad ass ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 09:52 AM~18930635
> *More flicks of Rubens Moonroof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam!!!! Thats all you needed Ruben, good choice, now you can open that big ass 44 and let your hair flow in the wind :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Oct 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18932216
> *WHAT UP JUST TALKED TO ENRIQUE HE SEEMS LIKE A REALLY COOL DUDE.  :thumbsup: ALSO, HE KNOW'S WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT.
> *


yeah he does, he's also molding my suspension :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 28 2010, 08:13 AM~18929994-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 09:52 AM~18930635
> *More flicks of Rubens Moonroof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ruben's 65 and Mario's Rag have came a long way can't wait for the finished product. Before you know it all of us will be lined up rolling to a show. can't wait.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Oct 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18932216
> *WHAT UP JUST TALKED TO ENRIQUE HE SEEMS LIKE A REALLY COOL DUDE.  :thumbsup: ALSO, HE KNOW'S WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT.
> *


*OK, Now I'm Hating!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: F*ck It all I know is we better Bust out my Monte by Next year...  Or I may have to sweet talk some more...lol... :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 28 2010, 06:09 PM~18934557
> *Ruben's 65 and Mario's Rag have came a long way can't wait for the finished product.  Before you know it all of us will be lined up rolling to a show. can't wait.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Eric, we all had to step up our game to keep up with Tru-Caucasian......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 28 2010, 04:37 PM~18933784
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Girl, nice seeing I aint the only woman up in here with all these Bros...  *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, RAGHOUSE75, sg805
:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18934753
> *OK, Now I'm Hating!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: F*ck It all I know is we better Bust out my Monte by Next year...  Or I may have to sweet talk some more...lol... :biggrin:
> *


The Monte is going to be bad ass!!!! Chino told me today he's saving the best for last  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 06:37 PM~18934804
> *The Monte is going to be bad ass!!!! Chino told me today he's saving the best for last   :biggrin:
> *



*I know, he Loves me, I just like being a brat sometimes...  *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 06:34 PM~18934783
> *Thanks Eric, we all had to step up our game to keep up with Tru-Caucasian.........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh Shit......... Sorry Eric I meant "Tru-Devotion"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 06:34 PM~18934783
> *Thanks Eric, we all had to step up our game to keep up with Tru-Caucasian.........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*LMAO... :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: You aint right...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18934813
> *I know, he Loves me, I just like being a brat sometimes...
> *


Like you said, atleast your Monte isn't punished anymore facing the wall. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 06:40 PM~18934832
> *Like you said, atleast your Monte isn't punished anymore facing the wall. :biggrin:
> *


*No Sh*t, It would give me flashbacks everytime I'd look at it facing the wall... :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Chino should be busting Stone Raider out by Next week.. Flakes went on today..*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mario, talk to you cats later, Chino is calling it a wrap for the day... See you guys later...  *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 06:42 PM~18934850
> *Chino should be busting Stone Raider out by Next week.. Flakes went on today..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18934875
> *Hey Mario, talk to you cats later, Chino is calling it a wrap for the day... See you guys later...
> *


Cool see you guys tomorrow, you guys have a good night.


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 07:31 PM~18935396
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Shod :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 07:44 PM~18935546
> *Whats up Shod  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARIO.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 28 2010, 08:14 PM~18935872
> *WHATS UP MARIO.
> *


Whats up Ruben, I'm here just bored fucking around on layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Oct 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18846420-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six 2_@Oct 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18932216
> *WHAT UP JUST TALKED TO ENRIQUE HE SEEMS LIKE A REALLY COOL DUDE.  :thumbsup: ALSO, HE KNOW'S WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT.
> *


*Check out the A-arms, they was done by Enrique.* :wow: :wow:


----------



## OG-GM's

OK, Now I'm Hating!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: F*ck It all I know is we better Bust out my Monte by Next year...  Or I may have to sweet talk some more...lol... :biggrin: [/b]
[/b][/quote]

thanks alot on the positive coments! i just try to keep it real.



> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 06:34 PM~18934783
> *Thanks Eric, we all had to step up our game to keep up with Tru-Caucasian.........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you're one bad-mo-fo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but funny so that makes it ok :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 01:58 PM~18932630
> *Thanks Steve, I can't wait to you bust out that tre you are building. It's going to be one bad ass ride!!! :biggrin:
> *



just trying to hold it down, I love the way dreamworks thinks aouta the box,, and am very glad they painted my car and cant wait for them to hook my frame up...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 29 2010, 06:39 AM~18938768
> *you're one bad-mo-fo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but funny so that makes it ok :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats up Enrique, Mr. Workaholic!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

very nice work...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 29 2010, 06:39 AM~18938768
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>TOP KNOTCH</span> I've said it Before, We Pride Ourselve With TOP KNOTCH WORK...</span></span>*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 29 2010, 01:51 PM~18941473
> *very nice work...
> *


*Thanks Bro.*


----------



## eric0425

TTT FOR DREAM WORKS LIZ & CHINO :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 28 2010, 09:57 PM~18936971
> *Check out the A-arms, they was done by Enrique. :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Droppin the Nasty Old Buckled up Frame..* :wow: :wow: :0 :0 Rostissorie Here she comes... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:0 dam....! Chino's not playing... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 10:16 PM~18944908
> *:0  dam....! Chino's not playing...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: *No, No he's Not... :biggrin: Mark the Color combo must be Shhhhhhh... Very Top Secret, Biters in the Mist...*  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18945250
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: No, No he's Not... :biggrin: Mark the Color combo must be Shhhhhhh... Very Top Secret, Biters in the Mist...   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:
> *


No worries.. :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

NICE WORK


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 29 2010, 11:30 PM~18945350
> * NICE WORK
> *


*Thanks Cook!!!*


----------



## Steve9663

*REINFORCING TTT FOR DREAMWORKS* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944508
> *Droppin the Nasty Old Buckled up Frame..  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 Rostissorie Here she comes... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah Liz, I was tripping out when I pulled up and saw they were getting ready to throw her on the rotisserie. You had the biggest smile on your face when you rolled up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 30 2010, 12:25 AM~18945534
> *REINFORCING TTT FOR DREAMWORKS :biggrin:
> *


What up Steve :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 29 2010, 11:30 PM~18945350
> * NICE WORK
> *


Wjats up Mr Cook.. How you Been... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944508
> *Droppin the Nasty Old Buckled up Frame..  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 Rostissorie Here she comes... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YA I KNOW THIS ONE'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER DREAM COME TRUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 08:59 AM~18946637
> *HELL YA I KNOW THIS ONE'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER DREAM COME TRUE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Eric :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Oct 30 2010, 12:25 AM~18945534-->
> 
> 
> 
> *REINFORCING TTT FOR DREAMWORKS* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: It's ROTISSERIE TIME!!! :biggrin: Shoot my Frame has already been reinforced by Enrique. :wow: Which should be going on the Frame Rotisserie SOON..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 06:56 AM~18946021
> *Hell yeah Liz, I was tripping out when I pulled up and saw they were getting ready to throw her on the rotisserie. You had the biggest smile on your face when you rolled up.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, I was like WHAT???? LMAO.. tOOK ME A GOOD MIN. TO REALIZE MY MONTE WAS BEING THE ONE WORKED ON. When it finally kicked in I was like :run: :run:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 08:59 AM~18946637
> *HELL YA I KNOW THIS ONE'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER DREAM COME TRUE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS RIGHT!! :biggrin: I AM SOOO HAPPY TO SEE MY MAN MAKING TIME FOR MY MONTE, SPECIALLY WHEN I KNOW HOW BUZZY HE IS WITH ALL THE OTHER RIDES. AWWWWW. :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FELLAS!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MISTER ED, Dreamwork Customs
:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 19 2010, 11:37 AM~18850068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  thats tight    ,,,,, nice paintjobs
> *



*N!CE WORK....*


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 02:41 PM~18947314
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MISTER ED, Dreamwork Customs
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 30 2010, 11:47 AM~18947342
> * Thanks Bro.</span>*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 11:34 AM~18947283
> *Boy, I was like WHAT???? LMAO.. tOOK ME A GOOD MIN. TO REALIZE MY MONTE WAS BEING THE ONE WORKED ON. When it finally kicked in I was like  :run:  :run:
> *


Yeah you were, with all the ideas you guys have it's going to be bad ass. I'm going to enjoy seeing your Monte come together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

back2dsouth
:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigjoe82
:wave:* Check Out My Monte Carlo. I will be posting updates. *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 01:50 PM~18947961
> *bigjoe82
> :wave: Check Out My Monte Carlo. I will be posting updates.
> *


Cool hanging out with you guys today, the monte looks good on the rotisserie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Eric, Walgreens just put out a state wide alert for Drunk men coming into their store breaking merchandise and not paying for it, particularly halloween candles. They said they have surveillance footage and are ready to prosecute!!!! Just giving you a heads up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## bigjoe82

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18947961
> *bigjoe82
> :wave: Check Out My Monte Carlo. I will be posting updates.
> *


 :thumbsup: Truly nice work!!!! :worship:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 07:25 PM~18949454
> *Hey Eric, Walgreens just put out a state wide alert for Drunk men coming into their store breaking merchandise and not paying for it, particularly halloween candles. They said they have surveillance footage and are ready to prosecute!!!! Just giving you a heads up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 07:25 PM~18949454
> *Hey Eric, Walgreens just put out a state wide alert for Drunk men coming into their store breaking merchandise and not paying for it, particularly halloween candles. They said they have surveillance footage and are ready to prosecute!!!! Just giving you a heads up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: *Drunk people for you....lol... I could picture the :0 look on erics face, slowly covering the nevese smile, Mario was like :wow: slowly walking away.. Am I right or What?? :biggrin: :biggrin: You guys are too much... (Fun that is!!!)*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 30 2010, 07:14 PM~18949390
> *Cool hanging out with you guys today, the monte looks good on the rotisserie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I know HUH??? :roflmao: :roflmao: But Seriously "A" I am so Happy!!  No More Looking at all of your guys rides and going Damn, Damn. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18950304
> *I know HUH??? :roflmao:  :roflmao: But Seriously "A" I am so Happy!!  No More Looking at all of your guys rides and going Damn, Damn. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Da Da DAAAAMMMMM!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18950304
> *I know HUH??? :roflmao:  :roflmao: But Seriously "A" I am so Happy!!  No More Looking at all of your guys rides and going Damn, Damn. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUCK IT "A"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Oct 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18949827
> *:thumbsup: Truly nice work!!!!  :worship:
> *


*Thanks Joe...*


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18950316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUCK IT "A"
> *



REAL MAN'S CAR... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 30 2010, 10:28 PM~18950314-->
> 
> 
> 
> Da Da DAAAAMMMMM!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Oct 30 2010, 10:29 PM~18950316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUCK IT "A"
> *


*Muahahaha... *:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Ok Guys don't encourage me before Chino :buttkick: ... LMAO....*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*I wish I could tell it like it is, but I know folks will see thru that phony sooner or later...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:roflmao: :roflmao: *Funny Ass Sh*t!!![/*color]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Good Night, to our Friends, our Guest, and even to all the Anonymous Users. :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18950642
> *Happy Halloween :burn: :burn:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 10:21 PM~18950279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: Drunk people for you....lol... I could picture the  :0 look on erics face, slowly covering the nevese smile, Mario was like :wow: slowly walking away.. Am I right or What??  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You guys are too much... (Fun that is!!!)
> *


And Enrique was Like.............. :sprint: :run: :sprint: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 31 2010, 10:09 AM~18952126
> *Thanks LiL Bro. hope you all have a Safe & Happy Halloween, hope you guys PM me pics. of the babies in costume...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 31 2010, 12:08 PM~18952951
> *Thanks LiL Bro. hope you all have a Safe & Happy Halloween, hope you guys PM me pics. of  the babies in costume...
> *


You guys have a good day, I'll show you some pics tomorrow at the shop. Hey Liz is Larry dressing up the dogs and taking them out later to Trick or Treat? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OG-GM's

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 31 2010, 05:25 PM~18954576
> * whats up  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Enrique, I just got back from Eric's. All the kids were punking him for his candy. You know Eric........passing out full size candy bars on a silver platter playing Halloween hits with his fog machine blowing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 31 2010, 05:25 PM~18954576
> * whats up  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP ENRIQUE I LIKE THAT --------------SO CAL.


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 31 2010, 09:20 PM~18956008-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Enrique, I just got back from Eric's. All the kids were punking him for his candy. You know Eric........passing out full size candy bars on a silver platter playing Halloween hits with his fog machine blowing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> da da DAM!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18956821
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE I LIKE  THAT --------------SO CAL.
> *



you know how it is homeboy...


----------



## Guest

ttt for tha homie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 1 2010, 06:54 AM~18957394
> *ttt for tha homie
> *


*THANKS BRO...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 09:20 AM~18958098
> *THANKS BRO...
> *


Good Morning Chino and Liz :wave: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 1 2010, 09:36 AM~18958203
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> *



good afternoon everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 1 2010, 11:22 AM~18958890
> *
> good afternoon everybody :biggrin:
> *



GOOD AFTERNOON x2. WHATS HAPPENING ENRIQUE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Ruben's going to be killing them with "JUST CLOWNING"


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP ENRIQUE AND STEVE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Nov 1 2010, 11:22 AM~18958890-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good afternoon everybody :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Enrique lets go to the shooting range later :machinegun: :machinegun:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Nov 1 2010, 11:24 AM~18958906
> *GOOD AFTERNOON x2. WHATS HAPPENING ENRIQUE
> *


Whats up Steve, how was your Halloween. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: Bad Ass! 65


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 1 2010, 11:30 AM~18958945
> *Ruben's going to be killing them with "JUST CLOWNING"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOICE PICTURE GETTING TO SEE THIS PROJECT COMING TOGETHER HAS BEEN EXCITING TO SEE.CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 1 2010, 11:32 AM~18958966
> *:wow: Bad Ass! 65
> *


THANKS BRO,I THANK CHINOS DREAMWORKS FOR EVERYTHING THEY DONE FOR ME.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Nov 1 2010, 11:32 AM~18958961-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP ENRIQUE AND STEVE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING JUST HERE JALE HUNTING THE SAME CRAP DAY IN DAY OUT.. MAN I CANT WAIT FOR THE FINAL BUILDUP ON UR 5
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 1 2010, 11:32 AM~18958963
> *Hey Enrique lets go to the shooting range later  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> Whats up Steve, how was your Halloween. :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS REALLY GOOD STEVIE TEAM WON BOTH GAMES. AND THE KIDS HAD FUNN WALKING AROUND OLSCHOOL WAY BLOCKS AND BLOCKS OF CANDY SEARCHING. AND YOURS HOW WAS THE WEE ONE DRESSED UP AND I BET THEY :biggrin: WERE EXCITED TO GET THE SWWWWWWWEEEEEEEETS..


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:35 AM~18958984
> *THANKS BRO,I THANK CHINOS DREAMWORKS FOR EVERYTHING THEY DONE FOR ME.
> *


GRACIAS STEVE.STAY UP HOMIE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:35 AM~18958984
> *THANKS BRO,I THANK CHINOS DREAMWORKS FOR EVERYTHING THEY DONE FOR ME.
> *


I feel the same way Ruben, Since day one Chino and Liz have shown me nothing but LOTS of Love and Respect. They are good ass people, and thats real talk!!!!!!!! I can't say it enough.........Thank you guys for everything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:37 AM~18958996
> *GRACIAS STEVE.STAY UP HOMIE.
> *


ALWAYS U TOO BROTHER... LOVE THE SUNROOF ADDITION ... DREAMWORKS ENJOYS MAKE ALL OF OUR DREAMS COMEALIVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

MARIO ILL BE AT DREAM WORKS ABOUT 2:00 TODAY.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 1 2010, 11:36 AM~18958993
> *IT WAS REALLY GOOD STEVIE TEAM WON BOTH GAMES. AND THE KIDS HAD FUNN WALKING AROUND OLSCHOOL WAY BLOCKS AND BLOCKS OF CANDY SEARCHING. AND YOURS HOW WAS THE WEE ONE DRESSED UP AND I BET THEY :biggrin:  WERE EXCITED TO GET THE SWWWWWWWEEEEEEEETS..
> *


It was cool, we went to Eric's neck of the woods and in two blocks got two big ass buckets of candy, the kids were real excited. I'm glad you and the family had a safe and good night, and congrats to little Stevie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 1 2010, 11:39 AM~18959012
> *X'S CDC*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:41 AM~18959025
> *MARIO ILL BE AT DREAM WORKS ABOUT 2:00 TODAY.
> *


Cool, i have to go get a haircut and do some running around. See you there :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 1 2010, 11:40 AM~18959022
> *ALWAYS U TOO BROTHER... LOVE THE SUNROOF ADDITION ... DREAMWORKS ENJOYS MAKE ALL OF OUR DREAMS COMEALIVE.. :biggrin:
> *


YES THEY DO ,ILL POST UP SOME PICS OF MY GAS TANK ONCE I GET IT BACK FROM EDGAR.HES BLASTING SOME SICK ASS MURALS ON IT.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 1 2010, 11:43 AM~18959043
> *YES THEY DO ,ILL POST UP SOME PICS OF MY GAS TANK ONCE I GET IT BACK FROM EDGAR.HES BLASTING SOME SICK ASS MURALS ON IT.
> *



YEP U DEFFINATELY DOING THE DAMN THING ON IT AND GOT ALL THE RIGHT PPL ON THE CAR TO MAKE IT COMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 1 2010, 11:45 AM~18959058
> *YEP U DEFFINATELY DOING THE DAMN THING ON IT AND GOT ALL THE RIGHT PPL ON THE CAR TO MAKE IT COMPLETE :biggrin:
> *


THETS RIGHT STEVE I THINK WE ALL DO.ILL TALK TO YOU LATER HOMIE.


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Oct 31 2010, 05:25 PM~18954576-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Enrique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:20 PM~18956008
> *Whats up Enrique, I just got back from Eric's. All the kids were punking him for his candy. You know Eric........passing out full size candy bars on a silver platter playing Halloween hits with his fog machine blowing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iwas passing the candy out and and Mario was going up and down every street taking the cand from all the 1st graders. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Oct 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18956821
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE I LIKE  THAT --------------SO CAL.
> *


What up Ruben


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 1 2010, 11:45 AM~18959058
> *YEP U DEFFINATELY DOING THE DAMN THING ON IT AND GOT ALL THE RIGHT PPL ON THE CAR TO MAKE IT COMPLETE :biggrin:
> *


whats up Steve


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 1 2010, 09:20 AM~18958098
> *THANKS BRO...
> *


WHAT UP LIZ & CHINO :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 1 2010, 07:15 PM~18962198
> *What up Enrique
> Iwas passing the candy out and and Mario was going up and down every street taking the cand from all the 1st graders.  :biggrin:
> What up Ruben
> *


WHATS UP ERIC.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
:wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944508
> *Droppin the Nasty Old Buckled up Frame..  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 Rostissorie Here she comes... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 IT TIME


----------



## stonedraiders1213

whats up liz and chino and rest of DreamWorks fam....stopping in to see all the firme work.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Nov 1 2010, 08:47 PM~18963131
> *:0  IT TIME
> *


WHATS UP WOODSY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Ruben's going to be killing them with "JUST CLOWNING"


*Big What's Up To All You Brothers, Thank You all for all the Kind Words, We are happy to be a big part of making Them Lowriding dreams come TRUE. It give Chino, and Myself great pleasure to see the Joy our work brings all of You!!! Stoneraider, I'll have pics for you tomarrow, waterdrops went down today!!! :wow: :wow: *


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep up the Good Work!!!!


----------



## Steve9663

TTT FOR GOOD PEEPS CHINO & LIZ GOOD MORNING


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 2 2010, 09:05 AM~18966593
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep up the Good Work!!!!
> *


*THANKS STEVE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD MORNING TO YOU TOO!!*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

DROPPING IN TO SAY Q-VO... "CDC"  WHATS UP EVERYBODY....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Whats up Clowny :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 2 2010, 05:44 PM~18970251
> *DROPPING IN TO SAY Q-VO... "CDC"  WHATS UP EVERYBODY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL,COUNTY BLUES AINT NO JOKE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Well this is for Mr. Stoneraider,*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18972659
> *Well this is for Mr. Stoneraider,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STONEDRAIDER IS LOOKING IS LOOKING TIGHT.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 2 2010, 10:19 PM~18972750
> *STONEDRAIDER IS LOOKING IS LOOKING TIGHT.
> *


DESPENSA I MENT ITS LOOKING TIGHT.IM FUCKEN TIRED,IM GONE LATES.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:* THANKS, NOW GET YOUR REST RUBEN... *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*MY BABY ON THE ROTESSERIE!!! :wow: :wow: PINCH ME CUZ I THINK I'M DREAMING... :roflmao: *


----------



## DETONATER

I'm going to shoot throuh tomorrow, probably see you before lunch..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 2 2010, 10:46 PM~18972974
> *I'm going to shoot throuh tomorrow, probably see you before lunch..
> *


*HAVE YOU FOUND ANY NEW COLORS FOR ME???*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 10:47 PM~18972987
> *HAVE YOU FOUND ANY NEW COLORS FOR ME???
> *


Yes mam, :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 2 2010, 10:48 PM~18972995
> *Yes mam,  :0
> *



*AWSOME!!! SWING BY SO I CAN CHECK'EM OUT MARK...*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 10:49 PM~18973004
> *AWSOME!!! SWING BY SO I CAN CHECK'EM OUT MARK...
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: Night Night..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 2 2010, 10:48 PM~18972995
> *Yes mam,  :0
> *


I'M OUTTY BRO. GOT A LONG DAY TOMARROW!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18973020
> *I'M OUTTY BRO. GOT A LONG DAY TOMARROW!!
> *


I had a friend ask for help at the junk yard today so I may be delayed, ya know let me shoot through tomorrow..that way I'm by my self..


----------



## peter cruz

*The Caddy looks good Chino hopefully Mario can get a chance and see his ride.* uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18972659
> *Well this is for Mr. Stoneraider,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 3 2010, 11:07 AM~18975689
> *
> *


Sup Chino and Liz :wave: :wave:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 11:07 PM~18972659
> *Well this is for Mr. Stoneraider,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Im loving it....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies, this is some serious impressive work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA

*MUCH PROPS TO YOU HOMIES, YOU GUYS GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN...I WILL DEFFINETLY RECOMMEND YOU TO SOME FELLOW RIDERS....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK......* :wow:


----------



## eric0425

[TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 3 2010, 05:49 PM~18978580
> *[TTT
> *


Sup E :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2010, 05:04 PM~18978251
> *Homies, this is some serious impressive work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*NOW YOU KNOW THAT'S RIGHT...LOL...THANKS RUBEN. SAT. 4:00PM*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you guys later at the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 07:42 AM~18982973
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you guys later at the shop.  :biggrin:
> *



waz up everybody :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18982989
> *waz up everybody :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Enrique, thanks for the midnight text again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 07:48 AM~18983011
> *Sup Enrique, thanks for the midnight text again :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 
well i got to test my truck!!! i spanked a new P.O.S. ford!!! burried the needle over 120 :biggrin: 
i'll send you a pic, that woke me up!!! :wow: :sprint:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 4 2010, 08:44 AM~18983386
> *:thumbsup:
> well i got to test my truck!!! i spanked a new P.O.S. ford!!! burried the needle over 120 :biggrin:
> i'll send you a pic, that woke me up!!! :wow:  :sprint:
> *


I could only imagine, your fucken truck is fast as hell now. I'm glad I wasn't with you :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SICK WORK!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

WOOD UP LOKO VERY NICE WORK KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Chino and Liz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Work Guarrenteed!! Chino got down on my Roof pattern. Thank CDC. cant wait to see it and hit the LA Sports Arena.


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 08:47 AM~18983416
> *I could only imagine, your fucken truck is fast as hell now. I'm glad I wasn't with you  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 4 2010, 07:37 PM~18988674
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Eric, Whats up with tomorrow night? Pilsner time? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

great werk...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

BUMP for A Friday Morning, :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: 

Good Morning trying to make it down there to scheck out how everyone is doing..
Stay tru.. Saying HI From the NUNEZ'S


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 4 2010, 09:02 AM~18983517
> *SICK WORK!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18982989
> *Thanks Mario. *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

see you guys tomorrow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 5 2010, 09:16 PM~18998441
> *see you guys tomorrow.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 PM~19001974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Can't wait to see this Baby come back from Mikes...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 6 2010, 09:09 PM~19004651
> *Can't wait to see this Baby come back from Mikes...
> *


 :yes: :yes: I told him we will be over there on Monday.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Cool!!! I Know Mike will take this Baby to another Level...You driving me down there lil Bro.??? *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 6 2010, 09:37 PM~19004908
> *Cool!!! I Know Mike will take this Baby to another Level...You driving me down there lil Bro.???
> *


No problem Big Sis, Ask Chino what will be a good time? maybe we can take him the skirts too. :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 6 2010, 09:51 PM~19005034
> *No problem Big Sis, Ask Chino what will be a good time? maybe we can take him the skirts too. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

DAMM :wow: 


3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 6 2010, 10:07 PM~19005123
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up E cool hanging out tonight with the fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP DREAMWORKS..  BIG CLOWN IN THE HOUSE.... :run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011191
> *WHATS UP DREAMWORKS..   BIG CLOWN IN THE HOUSE.... :run:
> *


Whats up Clowny, good seeing you today homie. "Trucha" was looking bad ass as usual. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011191
> *WHATS UP DREAMWORKS..   BIG CLOWN IN THE HOUSE.... :run:
> *



whats up Homeboy!!! had a very good day, was good to see you


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 7 2010, 07:32 PM~19011231
> *whats up Homeboy!!! had a very good day, was good to see you
> *





what up Mario :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave: Whats up Enrique cool hanging out today Brotha, thanks for picking me up turbo :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, guss68imp
Whats up Gus :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Had a good time at the show today! ! Thanks !


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 PM~19001974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good mario :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 7 2010, 07:48 PM~19011425
> *Looking good mario :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Gus, I'm trying to keep up with you Homie :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY......................


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 8 2010, 06:09 AM~19014413
> *GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY......................
> *


Whats up Ruben :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

Morning Dreamworks BUMP TTT


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WAAAASSSSAAAPPPPPING...............


----------



## eric0425

> GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY......................


What up Ruben how you doing homie can't wait for that 65 to hit the streets and start clowning :biggrin: 




> Whats up Ruben :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> 
> Mr Raghouse sir how you doing glad to see the rag is coming together :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Dreamworks BUMP TTT
> 
> 
> 
> Steve congrats on the good turn out with the TRAFFIC show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAASSSSAAAPPPPPING...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up clowny good seeing you yesterday the bike is looking good as always
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

TTT..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011191-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP DREAMWORKS..   BIG CLOWN IN THE HOUSE.... :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Loco? Glad to see you in the HOUSE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ya tu sabes, you are welcomed here anytime!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 7 2010, 07:32 PM~19011231
> *whats up Homeboy!!! had a very good day, was good to see you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha lil Late, but Good Morning Enrique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 07:48 PM~19011425
> *Looking good mario :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Gus. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 8 2010, 06:09 AM~19014413
> *GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY......................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning Ruben! My Saludos to your Lady... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:00 AM~19015036
> *Morning Dreamworks BUMP TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always a Pleasure to See you Drop in Steve!!! Heard you All had a Great Time, and had a Awsome Turn Out!!! You Guys Keep up the Great Work, I know you members had so much to do with how Great it went. Hope Next Years is Even Betta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 8 2010, 01:41 PM~19017176
> *WAAAASSSSAAAPPPPPING...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si serras tan Loco... But in a Firme way. Love your Bike! How many years 1st place at the big show???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 8 2010, 10:21 PM~19021856
> *TTT..
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Mark...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

What up everyonei :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18978251
> *Homies, this is some serious impressive work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bam_bam

WHERE THEY MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE FOR THE BIG BOYS AND GIRLS TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 9 2010, 05:08 PM~19027918
> *WHERE THEY MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE FOR THE BIG BOYS AND GIRLS  TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHAT UP PEOPLE... WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 9 2010, 11:04 AM~19025268-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Lil Bro.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 01:19 PM~19026192
> *What up everyonei :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Eric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 02:22 PM~19026667
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 05:08 PM~19027918
> *WHERE THEY MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE FOR THE BIG BOYS AND GIRLS  TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fil.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 9 2010, 06:53 PM~19028832
> *WHAT UP PEOPLE... WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that right there is some COMEDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

See you tomorrow.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

PM Sent


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 4 2010, 07:42 AM~18982973
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you guys later at the shop.  :biggrin:
> *



*Damn no Overtime today??? *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19029974
> *Damn no Overtime today??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WATCH YO MOUFF PLAYA!!!! ~CHIN CHECK~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 9 2010, 10:52 PM~19030980-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH YO MOUFF PLAYA!!!!  ~CHIN CHECK~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn this shit right here takes me back to my Crazy Days, wild wild west, no snitching, people took or handed out beatins,and Vatos got checked if they acted Like Bitches...lmao.. The Good Old Days, got to Love them...hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 9 2010, 10:55 PM~19031008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 9 2010, 10:58 PM~19031053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this shit right here is the Shit keep it coming Clowney... Much Love Foo...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

You guys have a Good Night, got to give my baby niece some time before she gots to go Mimis... Much Love and Respect...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

shoot! hinas get it too...... :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

HERE U GO

CLOWNY U GOTS SOME GOOD ASS ONES..


----------



## OG-GM's

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

GOOD MORNING ERRRYBODY....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

OUR LOS ANGELES LAKERS PUTTING IT DOWN... 8-O WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT?


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 10 2010, 09:15 AM~19033112
> *OUR LOS ANGELES LAKERS PUTTING IT DOWN... 8-O WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

sup CLOWNY :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

BIG TECHNIQUES UP IN VEGAS AT THE MOTHA FUCKEN SUPER SHOW 2010... SHOWING SOME TO DRWAMWORKS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 10 2010, 03:49 PM~19035772
> *BIG TECHNIQUES UP IN VEGAS AT THE MOTHA FUCKEN SUPER SHOW 2010... SHOWING SOME TO DRWAMWORKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOPS! ~DREAMWORKS~
Q-VO ENRIQUE.... :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 10 2010, 03:49 PM~19035772
> *BIG TECHNIQUES UP IN VEGAS AT THE MOTHA FUCKEN SUPER SHOW 2010... SHOWING SOME TO DRWAMWORKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Clowny and TECHNIQUES familia :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 10 2010, 09:15 AM~19033112
> *OUR LOS ANGELES LAKERS PUTTING IT DOWN... 8-O WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell Yeah :run: :run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 10 2010, 05:44 AM~19032275
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 9 2010, 11:11 PM~19031171-->
> 
> 
> 
> shoot! hinas get it too...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was that girl, I'd clock that weannie!!! Shoot accidents hurt too.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 11:33 PM~19031345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO
> 
> CLOWNY U GOTS SOME GOOD ASS ONES..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, you still got me Rolling on this 1!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 10 2010, 05:44 AM~19032275
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP ENRIQUE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 10 2010, 09:15 AM~19033112
> *OUR LOS ANGELES LAKERS PUTTING IT DOWN... 8-O WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I KNOW, I KNOW!!! LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 10 2010, 03:49 PM~19035772
> *BIG TECHNIQUES UP IN VEGAS AT THE MOTHA FUCKEN SUPER SHOW 2010... SHOWING SOME TO DRWAMWORKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 10 2010, 03:51 PM~19035786
> *OOPS!  ~DREAMWORKS~
> Q-VO ENRIQUE.... :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOTS OF LOVE BACK TO YOU AND THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY...
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 10 2010, 05:58 PM~19036716
> *Whats up Everyone  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP???


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 10 2010, 06:34 PM~19037003
> *If I was that girl, I'd clock that weannie!!! Shoot accidents hurt too..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHY DOES HE GOTTA BE A WINNIE? SOMETIMES BITCHES GOTTA COMING TOO.....
> Steve, you still got me Rolling on this 1!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHAT UP ENRIQUE???
> Oh I KNOW, I KNOW!!! LMAO...
> LOTS OF LOVE BACK TO YOU AND THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY...
> WHAT'S UP???
> *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHY DOES HE HAVE TO BE A WINNIE? SOME TIMES BITCHES GOTTA COMING TOO... BEST BELIEVE......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19029974
> *Damn no Overtime today??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I put some hours in today :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 9 2010, 06:53 PM~19028832-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP PEOPLE... WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 9 2010, 07:12 PM~19029002
> *What's up Lil Bro.. :biggrin:
> What up Eric...
> Thanks Bro...
> Thanks Fil.
> Now that right there is some COMEDY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP BIG CLOWNY  

HOW YOU DOING LIZ AND CHINO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 10 2010, 07:10 PM~19037305
> *I put some hours in today :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU MEAN YOU PUT 1 HOUR IN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 10 2010, 09:16 PM~19038609
> *YOU MEAN YOU PUT 1 HOUR IN  :biggrin:
> *


No fucker!!! it was 3 :loco: :loco:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 10 2010, 09:20 PM~19038654
> *No fucker!!! it was 3  :loco:  :loco:
> *


oNLY 3 MINUTES :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :dunno:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 10 2010, 09:57 PM~19039110
> *I oNLY last 3 MINUTES  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :dunno:
> *


Sorry to hear that Buddy!!! sounds like a personal problem :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 10 2010, 07:10 PM~19037305-->
> 
> 
> 
> I put some hours in today :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 09:16 PM~19038609
> *YOU MEAN YOU PUT 1 HOUR IN  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 09:20 PM~19038654
> *No fucker!!! it was 3  :loco:  :loco:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 09:57 PM~19039110
> *oNLY 3 MINUTES  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 10 2010, 10:01 PM~19039178
> *Sorry to hear that Buddy!!! sounds like a personal problem :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 10 2010, 07:05 PM~19037257
> *
> *



what up HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 11 2010, 10:22 AM~19042383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


way to wake up !!! lol... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP 
DREAMWORKS
MY CARNAL RUBEN
MARIO
ENRIQUE
ERIC.. 
HOWS THE FAMILY........ PEACE....... :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

: 
Steve congrats on the good turn out with the TRAFFIC show

Always a Pleasure to See you Drop in Steve!!! Heard you All had a Great Time, and had a Awsome Turn Out!!! You Guys Keep up the Great Work, I know you members had so much to do with how Great it went. Hope Next Years is Even Betta!!!


Thank u all


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19043307-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP
> DREAMWORKS
> MY CARNAL RUBEN
> MARIO
> ENRIQUE
> ERIC..
> HOWS THE FAMILY........  PEACE....... :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Clowny....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19043642
> *:
> Steve congrats on the good turn out with the TRAFFIC show
> 
> Always a Pleasure to See you Drop in Steve!!! Heard you All had a Great Time, and had a Awsome Turn Out!!! You Guys Keep up the Great Work, I know you members had so much to do with how Great it went. Hope Next Years is Even Betta!!!
> Thank u all
> *


Your Welcome!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 11 2010, 07:54 PM~19046598
> *What up Clowny....
> Your Welcome!!!
> *


WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ,IVE BEEN GETTING OFF WORK LATE AS HELL.ILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOP TOMORROW TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE UP TO


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19043307
> *WHATS UP
> DREAMWORKS
> MY CARNAL RUBEN
> MARIO
> ENRIQUE
> ERIC..
> HOWS THE FAMILY........  PEACE....... :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL.WELL WE MADE IT OFFICIAL STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19043307
> *WHATS UP
> DREAMWORKS
> MY CARNAL RUBEN
> MARIO
> ENRIQUE
> ERIC..
> HOWS THE FAMILY........  PEACE....... :wave:
> *


Whats up CLOWNY :wave: :wave: I like the pic you just sent me of the Squeeker  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 11 2010, 12:14 PM~19043191-->
> 
> 
> 
> way to wake up !!! lol... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to be good now!!! I dont want to get fined :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19043642
> *:
> Steve congrats on the good turn out with the TRAFFIC show
> 
> Always a Pleasure to See you Drop in Steve!!! Heard you All had a Great Time, and had a Awsome Turn Out!!! You Guys Keep up the Great Work, I know you members had so much to do with how Great it went. Hope Next Years is Even Betta!!!
> Thank u all
> *


Whats up Steve :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 11 2010, 12:14 PM~19043191-->
> 
> 
> 
> way to wake up !!! lol... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ GOOD SEEING YOU TODAY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 11 2010, 12:31 PM~19043307
> *WHATS UP
> DREAMWORKS
> MY CARNAL RUBEN
> MARIO
> ENRIQUE
> ERIC..
> HOWS THE FAMILY........  PEACE....... :wave:
> *



WHAT UP CLOWNY COUNTY BLUES IS LOOKING :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Oct 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18847105]














































The sickist cadi ever!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Nov 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19047111-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ,IVE BEEN GETTING OFF WORK LATE AS HELL.ILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOP TOMORROW TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE UP TO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Up Ruben? Ya Sabes, swing by when evers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:57 PM~19047198
> *I have to be good now!!! I dont want to get fined  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:
> Whats up Steve  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I heard if you even look like you having a funny thought smack, fine!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:58 PM~19047200
> *WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ GOOD SEEING YOU TODAY
> WHAT UP CLOWNY COUNTY BLUES IS LOOKING  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Eric, ALWAYS A PLEASURE, hanging out with Good Friends.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:57 PM~19047807
> *Dreamwork Customs,Oct 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18847105]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sickist cadi ever!
> *


Thanks Mark...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 11 2010, 11:11 PM~19048609
> *Hey I heard if you even look like you having a funny thought smack, fine!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam........ I have to even control my thoughts. I'll just be like this for now on :| :| or else I will go Bankrupt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIGBODY96, Dreamwork Customs, Steve9663

HEY STEVE...WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU BRO.??


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 11 2010, 11:23 PM~19048714
> *Dam........ I have to even control my thoughts. I'll just be like this for now on  :|  :| or else I will go Bankrupt!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP, SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME. HAHAHA... J/K I'D GO CRAZY IF YOU ALL DIDN'T MAKE ME LAUGH...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 11 2010, 11:33 PM~19048787
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIGBODY96, Dreamwork Customs, Steve9663
> 
> HEY STEVE...WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU BRO.??
> *



didnt go nowherez the laptop said I won something and heck I though it was the lotto lucky numbers. or that I have a discount a americas tires for 155/80 whtie walls


----------



## majikmike0118

very nice work brothaS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin: TGIF!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 12 2010, 05:42 AM~19049836
> *:biggrin: TGIF!!!:nicoderm:
> *


Yeah its been a long long work week. I'm glad it's Friday!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Just got word from Lamberson, my car will be back to the club house today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.... TTT FOR DREAMWORKS AND ALL OF OUR CLUBS.
HERES ONE TO GET THE DAY STARTED... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 12 2010, 08:27 AM~19050416
> *Just got word from Lamberson, my car will be back to the club house today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME WHEN UR CAR IS ON ITS WAY TO CHINO'S SO I COULD GO BY AND CHECK IT OUT... PEACE MY MY BROTHA.....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:06 AM~19050701
> *CALL ME WHEN UR CAR IS ON ITS WAY TO CHINO'S SO I COULD GO BY AND CHECK IT OUT... PEACE MY MY BROTHA.....
> *


Cool, I will. He said sometime this afternoon. I can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 AM~19050693
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.... TTT FOR DREAMWORKS AND ALL OF OUR CLUBS.
> HERES ONE TO GET THE DAY STARTED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam....... Thats where I left my beer the other night. :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice Work there...


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 AM~19050693
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.... TTT FOR DREAMWORKS AND ALL OF OUR CLUBS.
> HERES ONE TO GET THE DAY STARTED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 AM~19050693
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.... TTT FOR DREAMWORKS AND ALL OF OUR CLUBS.
> HERES ONE TO GET THE DAY STARTED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:*Weannies For Ya!!! *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 12 2010, 02:17 PM~19053020
> *:twak:Weannies For Ya!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

A little sneek peak............ :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 12 2010, 02:31 PM~19053106
> *A little sneek peak............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I'M LOVING IT ALREADY!!!* :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 12 2010, 11:23 AM~19051859
> *Nice Work there...
> *


*SORRY TKEEBY79 WAS DISTRACTED BY SOME ASS???:roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, kandylac, bluebyrd86
:wave: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:06 AM~19050701
> *CALL ME WHEN UR CAR IS ON ITS WAY TO CHINO'S SO I COULD GO BY AND CHECK IT OUT... PEACE MY MY BROTHA.....
> *



you guys just missed out! i delivered it for my BROTHER MARIO, that ride is SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 12 2010, 10:27 PM~19056592
> *you guys just missed out! i delivered it for my BROTHER MARIO, that ride is SWEET!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you once again for helping me out brother. I am really happy the way it came out, can't wait to see it when it's cleared again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 12 2010, 02:31 PM~19053106
> *A little sneek peak............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
NICE WORK COMING TOGETHER BEAUTIFULLY


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

* SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 12:12 PM~19059126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Man pictures dont do it any justice. See you guys in a little bit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 13 2010, 01:55 PM~19059647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Man pictures dont do it any justice. See you guys in a little bit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Tell Me About It, but belive it or not, this would make a AWSOME COLOR COMBO, for MY Flacitas, Jasmine Bike, sort of the Color scheme I was thinking of for her. HMMMMM??? What you think??? i Love the idea...lmao... See now if only SANTA CLAUS CHINO would buy me a proffesional camera, we wouldn't have these mishaps.. a blue car would look blue, not greenish blue..  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wont rest till that camera i want is under the tree.... lmao....*


----------



## guss68imp

Badass!!work!.keep up the goodwork :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup my peoples... :biggrin: Draggin Lines looks to tough.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 13 2010, 04:52 PM~19060462
> *Sup my peoples... :biggrin:  Draggin Lines looks to tough.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I had a really good time tonight kicking it with everybody, watching the fight and BBQing. Thank you Eric for opening your house and hosting a good hang out. We have a good group of people, and are going to have a good 2011!!!!!!! STYLISTICS Inland Empire to the top. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: RAGHOUSE75
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 12:02 AM~19063190
> *Chino and I second that!!! It was a pleasure kicking it with All of you Brothers, and your better halves. I had a great time!!! Being a part of a Club was something Chino and I never thought we would do, but With you all, it's not like being part of a Club, It's like being a extended Family, I for 1 am proud to sport that Black and Gold, I know with the leadership, and pride we all have, 2011 will be Awsome!!! TTT for Our Stylistic Family. You all made the decision of joining easy... Stay True, and Stay Cool... Much Love Your Sister LIZ...</span>*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 14 2010, 12:38 AM~19063385
> *Chino and I second that!!! It was a pleasure kicking it with All of you Brothers, and your better halves. I had a great time!!! Being a part of a Club was something Chino and I never thought we would do, but With you all, it's not like being part of a Club, It's like being a extended Family, I for 1 am proud to sport that Black and Gold, I know with the leadership, and pride we all have, 2011 will be Awsome!!! TTT for Our Stylistic Family. You all made the decision of joining easy... Stay True, and Stay Cool... Much Love Your Sister LIZ...
> *


Hell yeah Liz!!! you guys have a good rest of the weekend. I'll start collecting fines on Monday   J/k See you guys Monday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 12:41 AM~19063399
> *Hell yeah Liz!!! you guys have a good rest of the weekend. I'll start collecting fines on Monday    J/k See you guys Monday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Good Night lil Bro. See you Monday, we still going halves right??? :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k  Well God Bless All Of Ya...*


----------



## majikmike0118

lookin good brothaS !!!!!!!!! that rag is gonna be unstoppable!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 12:02 AM~19063190
> *Chino and I second that!!! It was a pleasure kicking it with All of you Brothers, and your better halves. I had a great time!!! Being a part of a Club was something Chino and I never thought we would do, but With you all, it's not like being part of a Club, It's like being a extended Family, I for 1 am proud to sport that Black and Gold, I know with the leadership, and pride we all have, 2011 will be Awsome!!! TTT for Our Stylistic Family. You all made the decision of joining easy... Stay True, and Stay Cool... Much Love Your Sister LIZ...</span>*
> [/b]


THATS RIGHT.... IT HAS TO BE FAMILY ORRIENTATED, IF NOT, IT WONT LAST... TO MANY HATERS AND SELFISH PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT ALWAYS WANNA BRING YOU DOWN.. LOOK PAST AND KEEP PUSHING... STYLISTICS I.E. GONNA HAVE SOME MOTHA FUCKEN BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE AND THERES NO DENYING THAT! THOSE WHO DONT CONGRADULATE, THEM ARE THE ONES U CUT SHORT! THEM ARE THE HATERS..... FOR ONE MAN NOT TO CONGRADULATE ANOTHER MAN IS BASED ON HIS DECISIONS IS WRONG AND SHOULD BE KEPT AT AN ARMS DISTANCE... I KNOW THERE WAS SEVERAL CAR CLUBS THAT OPEN THE DOORS TO ALL OF U GUYS, U MADE UR DECSION.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO STYLISTICS I.E. IF THERES ANYTHING TECHNIQUES C.C. CAN DO TO HELP OUT JUST HALLER, WE NEED TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TIGHT WITH NO NEGATIVITY... PEACE MY BROTHERS......


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 14 2010, 09:44 AM~19064406
> *THATS RIGHT....  IT HAS TO BE FAMILY ORRIENTATED, IF NOT, IT WONT LAST... TO MANY HATERS AND SELFISH PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT ALWAYS WANNA BRING YOU DOWN.. LOOK PAST AND KEEP PUSHING... STYLISTICS I.E. GONNA HAVE SOME MOTHA FUCKEN BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE AND THERES NO DENYING THAT! Thank you Clowny and TECHNIQUES C.C. for the support. you said it perfect. TECHNIQUES and STYLISTICS TTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 14 2010, 08:59 AM~19064204-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good brothaS !!!!!!!!! that rag is gonna be unstoppable!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mike :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Nov 14 2010, 10:01 AM~19064461
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 12:12 PM~19059126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 14 2010, 08:59 AM~19064204-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good brothaS !!!!!!!!! that rag is gonna be unstoppable!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *GOOD AFTERNOON MY LIL BROTHER...*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-guss68imp_@Nov 14 2010, 03:43 PM~19066225
> *Damn! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 14 2010, 03:43 PM~19066225
> *Damn! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Guss :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 14 2010, 04:11 PM~19066377
> *GOOD AFTERNOON MY LIL BROTHER...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Sis, just here spending time with the family watching movies and stuff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 AM~19064204
> *lookin good brothaS !!!!!!!!! that rag is gonna be unstoppable!!!!!!
> *


WHAT YEAR RAG ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 14 2010, 09:44 AM~19064406
> *THATS RIGHT....  IT HAS TO BE FAMILY ORRIENTATED, IF NOT, IT WONT LAST... TO MANY HATERS AND SELFISH PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT ALWAYS WANNA BRING YOU DOWN.. LOOK PAST AND KEEP PUSHING... STYLISTICS I.E. GONNA HAVE SOME MOTHA FUCKEN BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE AND THERES NO DENYING THAT! THOSE WHO DONT CONGRADULATE, THEM ARE THE ONES U CUT SHORT! THEM ARE THE HATERS..... FOR ONE MAN NOT TO CONGRADULATE ANOTHER MAN IS BASED ON HIS DECISIONS IS WRONG AND SHOULD BE KEPT AT AN ARMS DISTANCE... I KNOW THERE WAS SEVERAL CAR CLUBS THAT OPEN THE DOORS TO ALL OF U GUYS, U MADE UR DECSION..  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO STYLISTICS I.E. IF THERES ANYTHING TECHNIQUES C.C.  CAN DO TO HELP OUT JUST HALLER, WE NEED TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TIGHT WITH NO NEGATIVITY... PEACE MY BROTHERS......
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL FOR THE LOVE THAT YOUR GIVING US AND OUR NEW CHAPTER "STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE" ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 13 2010, 01:55 PM~19059647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Man pictures dont do it any justice. See you guys in a little bit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR RAG IS LOOKING TIGHT MARIO.I CANT WAIT TILL WERE ALL IN THE SAME LINE UP TOGETHER.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 14 2010, 05:01 PM~19066643
> *YOUR RAG IS LOOKING TIGHT MARIO.I CANT WAIT TILL WERE ALL IN THE SAME LINE UP TOGETHER.
> *


that will be the day when we are all out there with our cars flying and representing that STYLISTICS plaque. I had fun last night kicking it with everybody :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

WHAT YEAR RAG


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 14 2010, 05:04 PM~19066657
> *WHAT YEAR RAG
> *


It's a 75 Homie.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 12:12 PM~19059126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS RAG...........


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 05:03 PM~19066650
> *that will be the day when we are all out there with our cars flying and representing that STYLISTICS plaque. I had fun last night kicking it with everybody  :biggrin:
> *


THE FOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK......


----------



## six 2

COOL. GETTIN READY TO TAKE MY 65 RAG TO CHINO.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19066680
> *COOL. GETTIN READY TO TAKE MY 65 RAG TO CHINO.
> *


Hell yeah Homie, Chino does bad ass work and will take good care of you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19066678
> *THE FOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK......
> *


Yes Sir, everything was delicious, and the beer too  :roflmao:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19066680
> *COOL. GETTIN READY TO TAKE MY 65 RAG TO CHINO.
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE.I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU AND CHINO COME UP WITH.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 05:11 PM~19066692
> *Yes Sir, everything was delicious, and the beer too    :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW, I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE YOU HOME.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 14 2010, 05:14 PM~19066711
> *I KNOW, I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE YOU HOME.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't drink anymore but it was the perfect occasion hanging out with all my Brothers. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 14 2010, 05:12 PM~19066701
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE.I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU AND CHINO COME UP WITH.
> *


HELL YEAH, I WANT A PAINT JOB THAT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN BEFORE. I KNOW CHINO CAN HOOK IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 14 2010, 05:28 PM~19066783
> *HELL YEAH, I WANT A PAINT JOB THAT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN BEFORE. I KNOW CHINO CAN HOOK IT UP :thumbsup:
> *


Yes he can. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 05:34 PM~19066821
> *Yes he can.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*X's CDC*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 12:12 PM~19059126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOICE LOVE THE FLOW OF IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 14 2010, 04:37 PM~19066509-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Big Sis, just here spending time with the family watching movies and stuff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry lil Bro. had to make Diner for the Fam Bam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 14 2010, 05:01 PM~19066643
> *YOUR RAG IS LOOKING TIGHT MARIO.I CANT WAIT TILL WERE ALL IN THE SAME LINE UP TOGETHER.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Second that, It's gonna be a fine ass line up too, maybe i should stick with the Blues??? Cause my car will be sticking out like a mofo with the colors I am going with my Monte... :dunno: On Second thought nevermind that, I stick out like a Mofo regardless :biggrin: I can't wait for Chino to build his Dream... Picture him Rolling????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 05:03 PM~19066650
> *that will be the day when we are all out there with our cars flying and representing that STYLISTICS plaque. I had fun last night kicking it with everybody  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe we all did Brother, I think we all are a perfect fit, all of you are pretty loyal, trust worthy, and down ass bunch of STYLISTIC RIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19066678
> *THE FOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MMMMhhhhMMMM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six [email protected] 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19066680
> *COOL. GETTIN READY TO TAKE MY 65 RAG TO CHINO.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ready when you are, have a opening as we speak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 14 2010, 05:12 PM~19066701
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE.I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU AND CHINO COME UP WITH.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever It is that My Man comes out with, we all Know It will be OG. AND TIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six [email protected] 14 2010, 05:28 PM~19066783
> *HELL YEAH, I WANT A PAINT JOB THAT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN BEFORE. I KNOW CHINO CAN HOOK IT UP :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE SURE CAN!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Nov 14 2010, 06:36 PM~19067284
> *NOICE LOVE THE FLOW OF IT...
> *


 THANKS STEVE, i LOVE THE COMBO WE LAID DOWN ON THIS ONE TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, ryzart, d1ulove2h8
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, OG-GM's!, topdown59
:wave: :wave: 

Hey Enrique, tomarrow flakes and colors gonna start going down... :run: :run: Can't wait for us to pull this one off... See you brothers tomarrow, you all have a great night.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 PM~19068601
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, OG-GM's!, topdown59
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Hey Enrique, tomarrow flakes and colors gonna start going down... :run:  :run: Can't wait for us to pull this one off... See you brothers tomarrow, you all have a great night.
> *


 :0 :0 I can't wait to see how the eight is going to come together!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT's UP ENRIQUE.


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 12 2010, 10:29 PM~19056606-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again for helping me out brother. I am really happy the way it came out, can't wait to see it when it's cleared again.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what homies are for!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 12:02 AM~19063190
> *
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!</span> *


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 14 2010, 09:02 PM~19068776
> *WHAT's UP ENRIQUE.
> *



what up big homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING PEOPLES...... GOTTA SLIDE TRU DREAMWORKS TODAY TO CHECK OUT MARIOS RAG TOP.... SEE YA'LL N A BIT.....


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 15 2010, 07:29 AM~19071176
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING PEOPLES...... GOTTA SLIDE TRU DREAMWORKS TODAY TO CHECK OUT MARIOS RAG TOP.... SEE YA'LL N A BIT.....
> *



I'll be there a lil later for a few...


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good Fam :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2010, 10:56 AM~19072325
> *Looking good Fam :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 14 2010, 10:44 AM~19064406
> *THATS RIGHT....  IT HAS TO BE FAMILY ORRIENTATED, IF NOT, IT WONT LAST... TO MANY HATERS AND SELFISH PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT ALWAYS WANNA BRING YOU DOWN.. LOOK PAST AND KEEP PUSHING... STYLISTICS I.E. GONNA HAVE SOME MOTHA FUCKEN BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE AND THERES NO DENYING THAT! THOSE WHO DONT CONGRADULATE, THEM ARE THE ONES U CUT SHORT! THEM ARE THE HATERS..... FOR ONE MAN NOT TO CONGRADULATE ANOTHER MAN IS BASED ON HIS DECISIONS IS WRONG AND SHOULD BE KEPT AT AN ARMS DISTANCE... I KNOW THERE WAS SEVERAL CAR CLUBS THAT OPEN THE DOORS TO ALL OF U GUYS, U MADE UR DECSION..  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO STYLISTICS I.E. IF THERES ANYTHING TECHNIQUES C.C.  CAN DO TO HELP OUT JUST HALLER, WE NEED TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT TIGHT WITH NO NEGATIVITY... PEACE MY BROTHERS......
> *



I couldnt agree with my homie Clowny anymore! Well Said brother !!! I know for one thing is that Stylistics IE is going to have some FIRME rides in it. Not to mention the homies that run it are FIRME as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all u Vatos and the LADY IE LIZ..


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Nov 15 2010, 12:33 PM~19073132
> *I couldnt agree with my homie Clowny anymore! Well Said brother !!! I know for one thing is that Stylistics IE is going to have some FIRME rides in it. Not to mention the homies that run it are FIRME as well.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to all u Vatos and the LADY IE LIZ..
> *


GRACIAS STONEDRAIDER,MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND THE TECH NATION.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT's CHINO AND LIZ.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHAT UP PEEPS.. WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT? 

BIG CLOWNY ~ COUNTY BLUES
RUBEN ~ JUST CLOWNING 65
CHINO & LIZ ~ BUSTING OUT SOON 
ENRIQUE ~ BUSTING OUT SOON 
ERIC ~ TRU DEVOTION
MARIO ~ 75 RAG HOUSE
MARIO ~ STONED RAIDER
SMOKEY ~ SMKY LAC
BOXER ~ MARY JANE

DREAMWORKS PUTTING IT DOWN BABY! IF U DONT KNOW, NOW U KNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

OHH SNAP! CANT FORGET ABOUT THE HOMIE 
" SLEEPY" ~ BUSTING OUT SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19075448-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP PEEPS.. WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT?
> 
> BIG CLOWNY ~ COUNTY BLUES
> RUBEN ~ JUST CLOWNING 65
> CHINO & LIZ ~ BUSTING OUT SOON
> ENRIQUE ~ BUSTING OUT SOON
> ERIC ~ TRU DEVOTION
> MARIO ~ 75 RAG HOUSE
> MARIO ~ STONED RAIDER
> SMOKEY ~ SMKY LAC
> BOXER ~ MARY JANE
> 
> DREAMWORKS PUTTING IT DOWN BABY! IF U DONT KNOW, NOW U KNOW.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 15 2010, 05:10 PM~19075464
> *OHH SNAP!  CANT FORGET ABOUT THE HOMIE
> " SLEEPY" ~ BUSTING OUT SOON... :biggrin:
> *


There is and are going to be some bad ass rides out there. DREAMWORKS is no joke!!!! STYLISTICS & TECHNIQUES to the fucken top!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 15 2010, 10:56 AM~19072325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Fam :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BROTHERHOOD :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-stonedraiders1213_@Nov 15 2010, 12:33 PM~19073132
> *I couldnt agree with my homie Clowny anymore! Well Said brother !!! I know for one thing is that Stylistics IE is going to have some FIRME rides in it. Not to mention the homies that run it are FIRME as well.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to all u Vatos and the LADY IE LIZ..
> *


Thanks Mario, Your Caddy is looking real good. I love what Chino did to your top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 15 2010, 08:14 PM~19075503
> *There is and are going to be some bad ass rides out there. DREAMWORKS is no joke!!!! STYLISTICS & TECHNIQUES to the fucken top!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213+Nov 15 2010, 12:33 PM~19073132-->
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt agree with my homie Clowny anymore! Well Said brother !!! I know for one thing is that Stylistics IE is going to have some FIRME rides in it. Not to mention the homies that run it are FIRME as well.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to all u Vatos and the LADY IE LIZ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU MARIO FOR THE RESPECT YOU HAVE SHOWN ME, BEING A LOWRIDER SHOULDN'T MATTER IF I AM A BRO. OR A SIS. BUT LIKE I SAY A GANG IS ONLY AS STRONG AS THE WEAKEST LINK, BEING THE ONLY SIS, I KNOW MY MONTE HAS TO BE RIGHT, SOMETHING I KNOW MY MAN CAN DO!!!  MUCH LOVE AND I SHALL POST THE PICS SOON CHINO IS WORKING HARD TO HAVE IT BACK TO YOU... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT HOMIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 15 2010, 01:39 PM~19073618
> *WHAT's CHINO AND LIZ.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP RUBEN....HAVE YOUR PUPPY, BITCH (FEMALE DOG)IS BAD!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19075448
> *WHAT UP PEEPS.. WHERES ALL MY NINJAS AT?
> 
> BIG CLOWNY ~ COUNTY BLUES
> RUBEN ~ JUST CLOWNING 65
> CHINO & LIZ ~ BUSTING OUT SOON
> ENRIQUE ~ BUSTING OUT SOON
> ERIC ~ TRU DEVOTION
> MARIO ~ 75 RAG HOUSE
> MARIO ~ STONED RAIDER
> SMOKEY ~ SMKY LAC
> BOXER ~ MARY JANE
> 
> DREAMWORKS PUTTING IT DOWN BABY! IF U DONT KNOW, NOW U KNOW.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CLOWNY,
> 
> HERE GOES A ROLL CALL
> ERIC-TRU DEVOTION
> ENRIQUE-68 IMPALA
> MARIO-75 RAG HOUSE
> RUBEN-JUST CLOWNING 65 IMPALA
> CHINO- 93 BIG BODY, ALL I CAN SAY IS WAIT AND SEE
> SLEEPY-62 IMPALA WAGON
> JIMMY-63 SS IMPALA
> MYSELF-78 MONTE CARLO
> WE TAKE PRIDE IN BEING A PART OF HELPING YOU BROTHERS MAKE YOUR LOWRIDING DREAMS COME TRUE!!!
> TTT FOR
> CLOWNYS-COUNTY BLUES
> MARIOS-STONE RAIDER
> SMOKEYS- SMOKEY LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 05:14 PM~19075503
> *There is and are going to be some bad ass rides out there. DREAMWORKS is no joke!!!! STYLISTICS & TECHNIQUES to the fucken top!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES SIR... THERE SURE WILL BE SOME BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 05:15 PM~19075512
> *Thanks BROTHERHOOD  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Mario, Your Caddy is looking real good. I love what Chino did to your top  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO DO I IF YOU LIKED IT BEFORE, YOUR GONNA LOVE IT NOW... PERFECT LIL TOUCHES ON THIS BABY WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMARROW MARIO, SO I CAN POST SOME PICTURES OF YOUR STONE RAIDER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2010, 05:42 PM~19075768
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY ENRIQUE, HERE GOES A SNEEK AND ONLY PEEK. KEEPING YOUR GRAPHICS ON THE REAL DL, DON'T WANT BITERS TO BITE. LET THEM HATE INSTEAD...  YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHY I AM SAYING THIS TOO. 68 IMPALA, COMING OUT SOON... TTMFT....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19076943
> *HEY ENRIQUE, HERE GOES A SNEEK AND ONLY PEEK. KEEPING YOUR GRAPHICS ON THE REAL DL, DON'T WANT BITERS TO BITE. LET THEM HATE INSTEAD...   YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHY I AM SAYING THIS TOO. 68 IMPALA, COMING OUT SOON... TTMFT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Enrique's Eight is going to be bad ass!!! Can't wait to see what twist Chino and liz are going to do to this one. Another "STYLISTICS" Inland Empire Hitter in the making :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 15 2010, 08:12 PM~19077264
> *Enrique's Eight is going to be bad ass!!! Can't wait to see what twist Chino and liz are going to do to this one. Another "STYLISTICS" Inland Empire Hitter in the making  :biggrin:
> *


THAT's RIGHT MY FELLOW "STYLISTICS" BROTHER.ONE HITTER AFTER ANOTHER.CANT STOP WONT STOP ! TTT


----------



## eric0425

> HEY ENRIQUE, HERE GOES A SNEEK AND ONLY PEEK. KEEPING YOUR GRAPHICS ON THE REAL DL, DON'T WANT BITERS TO BITE. LET THEM HATE INSTEAD...  YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHY I AM SAYING THIS TOO. 68 IMPALA, COMING OUT SOON... TTMFT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Chino and Liz we all know this is going to be another one of the BIG HITTERS TO COME FOR STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE. With many more to come TTT DREAM WORKS AND STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY COULD NOT LEAVE THE PICS MY COMPUTER IS STILL GIVING ME PROBLEMS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> WITH BROTHERS LIKE YOU, AND TALENT LIKE MY MAN, HOW CAN WE GO WRONG??? :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL YOU BROTHERS, WITH THE DEDICATION, COMMITMENT, PRIDE, AND LEADERSHIP, LOYALTY, AND OPENNESS RUBEN SAID IT BEST, CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP STYLISTICS C.C. TO THE MOTHA F*CKEN TOP!!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HI 1 Anonymous Users


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HEY BROTHERS JUST A QUICK ANNOUNCEMENT, OUR TECHNIQUES BROTHERS HAVE SUFFERED A RECENT LOSS PLEASE PASS BY THEIR THREAD, AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT.*


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 04:36 PM~19066503
> *Thanks Guss  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


You guys r gona be killing them! :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 15 2010, 10:46 PM~19079264-->
> 
> 
> 
> HI 1 Anonymous Users
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up Liz, they window shoppers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-guss68imp_@Nov 15 2010, 11:28 PM~19079657
> *You guys r gona be killing them! :biggrin:
> *


what up Guss, we just having fun and being ourselfs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 15 2010, 11:28 PM~19079657
> *You guys r gona be killing them! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Gus :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

TTT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19086711
> *TTT
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up E, did you get your computer fixed? or your using your phone?


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 07:51 PM~19086782
> *Whats up E, did you get your computer fixed? or your using your phone?
> *


No it's working a little just can't up load any pictures and its running really slow


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2010, 08:40 PM~19087356
> *No it's working a little just can't up load any pictures and its running really slow
> *


cool, ever since the other night I been having a couple Corona's every night. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by guss68imp+Nov 15 2010, 11:28 PM~19079657-->
> 
> 
> 
> You guys r gona be killing them! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Gus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 16 2010, 08:13 AM~19081048
> *what up Liz, they window shoppers  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what up Guss, we just having fun and being ourselfs :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalker Material Right there, Real Men Should Not go Anonymous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:36 AM~19082323
> *TTT! :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:46 PM~19086711
> *TTT
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:40 PM~19087356
> *No it's working a little just can't up load any pictures and its running really slow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So give them to one of the guys so they can upload them???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 08:50 PM~19087489
> *cool, ever since the other night I been having a couple Corona's every night.  :biggrin:
> *


As Long as it's in Moderation, Go On with your badself...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, el cuate-g

I Always feel Like Somebody's Watching Me... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats up 1 Guest, and 1 Anonoymous Users, and Mr. el cuate-g...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 16 2010, 09:01 PM~19087616
> *As Long as it's in Moderation, Go On with your badself...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm just kidding, I hadn't had a beer in a very long time. My wife was shocked i actually drank one :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hey Mark have you been able to find that color???*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Guys, sorry but I really haven't been myself, when I read Pete's comment the other day, about his brother-in-law, it really hit me, cause I have a cousin of mine in ICU too, he is only 44 has a wife and 2 great kids, he has been battling with Lung disease some long ass medical term for it, but the point is that it looks like his time is almost up too?? I know in my heart they are going to a better place, but it's sooo Messed up to see the pain in their Loved ones that can't let them go. Please for give me if I am acting funny, but I am a Girl at the end of the day, and this kind of shit well it's just fucked up. a part of me is at peace, but the other part hates the pain that's caused by the situation of preparing yourself for the end. But at least all of the families have time to say their good byes. I swear days like this open my eyes to just how fragile life really is, and how if you feel something you shouldn't fuck around or fuck up and just show it, I am normally not so sentimental, mental maybe, but I do know how to walk a mile in a mans shoes. Once again I'm sorry tomarrow I will post pics, and try to be normal. Good Night and Much Love & Respect to All who enter here...


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 16 2010, 09:06 PM~19087661
> *Hey Mark have you been able to find that color???
> *


I came across the same jar you gave me, but full. I can get more just need to make a trip, but was thinking this would be probably be enough..  It's all yours.. :biggrin: Just need to get my but over there..  


I was in your shoes before, and it's ok to be human.. after it was all said and done I looked back and was happy I had the chance to spend the time.. most of the time people are taken away with out notice and thats it.. and yes it's very tough. keep your chin up and just know that you guys have big hearts and that's what counts.. Have a blessed day!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 12:25 AM~19089676
> *Hey Guys, sorry but I really haven't been myself, when I read Pete's comment the other day, about his brother-in-law, it really hit me, cause I have a cousin of mine in ICU too, he is only 44 has a wife and 2 great kids, he has been battling with Lung disease some long ass medical term for it, but the point is that it looks like his time is almost up too?? I know in my heart they are going to a better place, but it's sooo Messed up to see the pain in their Loved ones that can't let them go. Please for give me if I am acting funny, but I am a Girl at the end of the day, and this kind of shit well it's just fucked up. a part of me is at peace, but the other part hates the pain that's caused by the situation of preparing yourself for the end. But at least all of the families have time to say their good byes. I swear days like this open my eyes to just how fragile life really is, and how if you feel something you shouldn't fuck around or fuck up and just show it, I am normally not so sentimental, mental maybe, but I do know how to walk a mile in a mans shoes. Once again I'm sorry tomarrow I will post pics, and try to be normal. Good Night and Much Love & Respect to All who enter here...
> *


Hang in there Liz, it is true how we all take everyday for granted. We all need to appreciate each day as it is our last. Stay up Big Sis :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 12:25 AM~19089676
> *Hey Guys, sorry but I really haven't been myself, when I read Pete's comment the other day, about his brother-in-law, it really hit me, cause I have a cousin of mine in ICU too, he is only 44 has a wife and 2 great kids, he has been battling with Lung disease some long ass medical term for it, but the point is that it looks like his time is almost up too?? I know in my heart they are going to a better place, but it's sooo Messed up to see the pain in their Loved ones that can't let them go. Please for give me if I am acting funny, but I am a Girl at the end of the day, and this kind of shit well it's just fucked up. a part of me is at peace, but the other part hates the pain that's caused by the situation of preparing yourself for the end. But at least all of the families have time to say their good byes. I swear days like this open my eyes to just how fragile life really is, and how if you feel something you shouldn't fuck around or fuck up and just show it, I am normally not so sentimental, mental maybe, but I do know how to walk a mile in a mans shoes. Once again I'm sorry tomarrow I will post pics, and try to be normal. Good Night and Much Love & Respect to All who enter here...
> *


SORRY TO HERE THAT LIZ.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Nov 17 2010, 01:19 AM~19089833
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT's UP JESSE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 17 2010, 12:25 AM~19089676-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys, sorry but I really haven't been myself, when I read Pete's comment the other day, about his brother-in-law, it really hit me, cause I have a cousin of mine in ICU too, he is only 44 has a wife and 2 great kids, he has been battling with Lung disease some long ass medical term for it, but the point is that it looks like his time is almost up too?? I know in my heart they are going to a better place, but it's sooo Messed up to see the pain in their Loved ones that can't let them go. Please for give me if I am acting funny, but I am a Girl at the end of the day, and this kind of shit well it's just fucked up. a part of me is at peace, but the other part hates the pain that's caused by the situation of preparing yourself for the end. But at least all of the families have time to say their good byes. I swear days like this open my eyes to just how fragile life really is, and how if you feel something you shouldn't fuck around or fuck up and just show it, I am normally not so sentimental, mental maybe, but I do know how to walk a mile in a mans shoes. Once again I'm sorry tomarrow I will post pics, and try to be normal. Good Night and Much Love & Respect to All who enter here...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *All Except for Anonymous!!!!*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 17 2010, 01:19 AM~19089833
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Jesse, how's it going??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:14 PM~19092630
> *I came across the same jar you gave me, but full. I can get more just need to make a trip, but was thinking this would be probably be enough..   It's all yours.. :biggrin: Just need to get my but over there..
> I was in your shoes before, and it's ok to be human.. after it was all said and done I looked back and was happy I had the chance to spend the time.. most of the time people are taken away with out notice and thats it.. and yes it's very tough. keep your chin up and just know that you guys have big hearts and that's what counts.. Have a blessed day!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mark, I know what you are saying, I am OK, it's just hearing and seeing the rest of the fam bam distraught that gets me down, but I am OK. I am the kind of person who needs to be alone for a min. so I can compose myself. But Thank You for your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 04:42 PM~19094645
> *Hang in there Liz, it is true how we all take everyday for granted. We all need to appreciate each day as it is our last. Stay up Big Sis  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lil Bro. I am Ok. I just had to give myself a breather. But you are right if we are not bussy taking life for granted, we are to bussy not appreciating the people who Love us. But Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 17 2010, 06:11 PM~19095488
> *SORRY TO HERE THAT LIZ.
> *


Thanks Ruben...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Pics that I Promised*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19096435
> *Pics that I Promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 08:15 PM~19096701
> *Bad Ass!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*I know HUH???*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, Dreamwork Customs, eric0425
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Hi E...Where did Mario go???*


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 12:25 AM~19089676
> *Hey Guys, sorry but I really haven't been myself, when I read Pete's comment the other day, about his brother-in-law, it really hit me, cause I have a cousin of mine in ICU too, he is only 44 has a wife and 2 great kids, he has been battling with Lung disease some long ass medical term for it, but the point is that it looks like his time is almost up too?? I know in my heart they are going to a better place, but it's sooo Messed up to see the pain in their Loved ones that can't let them go. Please for give me if I am acting funny, but I am a Girl at the end of the day, and this kind of shit well it's just fucked up. a part of me is at peace, but the other part hates the pain that's caused by the situation of preparing yourself for the end. But at least all of the families have time to say their good byes. I swear days like this open my eyes to just how fragile life really is, and how if you feel something you shouldn't fuck around or fuck up and just show it, I am normally not so sentimental, mental maybe, but I do know how to walk a mile in a mans shoes. Once again I'm sorry tomarrow I will post pics, and try to be normal. Good Night and Much Love & Respect to All who enter here...
> *


Sorry to here that Liz and you know were all here for you and I know it's not easy.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 09:32 PM~19097585
> *Hi E...Where did Mario go???
> *


I'm right here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 17 2010, 06:13 PM~19095514
> *WHAT's UP JESSE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.
> *


X2 JESSE HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?? HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 09:31 PM~19097581
> *Hi E...Where did Mario go???</span>*
> [/b]


HE WENT TO GET A CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 17 2010, 09:36 PM~19097616
> *Sorry to here that Liz and you know were all here for you and I know it's not easy.
> *


Thanks Eric, I just needed a breather, i am funny that way.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19097641
> *WHAT UP MARIO
> HE WENT TO GET A CORONA  :biggrin:
> *


Better then that Asshole beer :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 17 2010, 06:13 PM~19095514
> *WHAT's UP JESSE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.
> *


What up Ruben how you doing homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 09:36 PM~19097620
> *I'm right here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The Text Snapped Me Out of the BS that's going on around me... Thanks Guys!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19097641
> *WHAT UP MARIO
> *


Did you fix your computer Sir?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 08:52 PM~19096435
> *Pics that I Promised</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_1325.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_1380.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_1382.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_1384.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>That's Cool!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Nov 17 2010, 09:38 PM~19097641-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP MARIO
> HE WENT TO GET A CORONA  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 09:39 PM~19097657
> *Better then that Asshole beer  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I prefer Captain Morgan...lol...Happieness in a Bottle...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19097673
> *The Text Snapped Me Out of the BS that's going on around me... Thanks Guys!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 17 2010, 09:41 PM~19097684
> *That's Cool!
> *


Thanks Brat... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 09:41 PM~19097687
> *I prefer Captain Morgan...lol...Happieness in a Bottle...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 09:45 PM~19097741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now That's What I'm Talking About!!! lol.. I think I may finish whats left in my bottle... Either that or Extra Meds tonight... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Nov 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19096435]
*Pics that I Promised*






































:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 09:52 PM~19097808
> *Now That's What I'm Talking About!!! lol.. I think I may finish whats left in my bottle... Either that or Extra Meds tonight... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fixed


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 PM~19097827
> *Dreamwork Customs,Nov 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19096435]
> Thanks Mark... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 PM~19097832
> *Fixed
> *


*haha At least for tonight i will be...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey Guys I Need Your Help??? Let's Come Out with a Name for MEN who go ANONYMOUS??? i have a mental name for them, but Chino would :buttkick:. I guess I rather be a Asshole than Anonymous... But it Starts with a B and ends with a H.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19097674-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fix your computer Sir?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed the router and still no go doing the same thing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 09:41 PM~19097687
> *I prefer Captain Morgan...lol...Happieness in a Bottle...
> *


Dammm I need some more HAPPINESS IN A BOTTLE. GOT TO GO TO THE FRIDGE AND GET ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 17 2010, 10:17 PM~19098127
> *I changed the router and still no go doing the same thing
> Dammm I need some more HAPPINESS IN A BOTTLE. GOT TO GO TO THE FRIDGE AND GET ANOTHER ONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *Cheers Brother...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Come On No One Can Come Out With a Name for ANONYMOUS PEOPLE??? LMAO...*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 17 2010, 09:39 PM~19097658
> *What up Ruben how you doing homie :biggrin:
> *


I'm good Eric how about your self. I'm still waiting for the pics we too at your pad this past weekend.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19096435
> *Pics that I Promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is serious bidness brothaS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT for the Family!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:22 PM~19098180
> *Come On No One Can Come Out With a Name for ANONYMOUS PEOPLE??? LMAO...
> *


I GOT ONE LIZ, WE CAN NAME HIM "STEALER" OR "PEEPING TOM" :roflmao: 
HE KNOWS WHO HE IS.... AND WE KNOW WHO HE IS TOOOO.... :no: 
HI STEALER :wave: :roflmao: GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 18 2010, 08:02 AM~19100154
> *I GOT ONE LIZ,  WE CAN NAME HIM  "STEALER" OR "PEEPING TOM" :roflmao:
> HE KNOWS WHO HE IS.... AND WE KNOW WHO HE IS TOOOO.... :no:
> HI STEALER  :wave:        :roflmao:  GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS...
> *


Whats up Everybody, How about this one?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Or this one?


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 18 2010, 07:57 AM~19100110-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the Family!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats up my peeps... :biggrin: , and the peeping :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 18 2010, 08:02 AM~19100154
> *I GOT ONE LIZ,  WE CAN NAME HIM  "STEALER" OR "PEEPING TOM" :roflmao:
> HE KNOWS WHO HE IS.... AND WE KNOW WHO HE IS TOOOO.... :no:
> HI STEALER  :wave:        :roflmao:  GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 18 2010, 08:27 AM~19100307-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Everybody, How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IN EVERY ASPECT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 08:32 AM~19100338
> *Or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19096435
> *Pics that I Promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work homie..


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18915536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :wow: Thats some beautiful work cars, look very nice ''congratulaions'' keep up the good work :biggrin: :biggrin: I think I have an Idea were to take my car to for some patterns :biggrin: :biggrin: hope to see you guys, at the street show in L.A  Vennie


----------



## DETONATER

Ooo..I like that trunk on the 63 in the last post.. :biggrin: 


What's good Dreamwork Customs..


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 08:52 PM~19096435
> *Pics that I Promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whut up DreamWorks. Im loving my ride homies. picking it up tomorrow. Dreamworks is where dreams come true. Cool people and its not just a shop. They treat you like family there. Going there is like going to your brother and sister house. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for all the homie @ CDC


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:52 PM~19096435
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ANY S!DE V!EWS
> 
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 17 2010, 11:41 PM~19098826
> *I'm good Eric how about your self. I'm still waiting for the pics we too at your pad this past weekend.
> *


I'm going to have to get the camera to someone to post. still having problems with my computer


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 18 2010, 11:53 AM~19101917
> *whats up my peeps... :biggrin: , and the peeping  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IN EVERY ASPECT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup Enrique and all my STYLISTICS Brothers and Sis :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 18 2010, 05:18 AM~19099615-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is serious bidness brothaS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 07:57 AM~19100110
> *TTT for the Family!!!!
> *



*THANKS BROTHAS!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 18 2010, 08:02 AM~19100154
> *I GOT ONE LIZ,  WE CAN NAME HIM  "STEALER" OR "PEEPING TOM" :roflmao:
> HE KNOWS WHO HE IS.... AND WE KNOW WHO HE IS TOOOO.... :no:
> HI STEALER  :wave:        :roflmao:  GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS...
> *


*THERES MORE THAN 1!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs

ANONYMOUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 18 2010, 11:53 AM~19101917
> *whats up my peeps... :biggrin: , and the peeping  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IN EVERY ASPECT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THANKS BRO. GIVE US A HALLA WHEN YOU ARE READY.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

12 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs

*i AM FLATTERED!!! :biggrin*:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 18 2010, 01:44 PM~19102706-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo..I like that trunk on the 63 in the last post..  :biggrin:
> What's good Dreamwork Customs..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU SHOULD SEE THE WHOLE CAR!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stonedraiders1213_@Nov 18 2010, 01:52 PM~19102787
> *whut up DreamWorks. Im loving my ride homies. picking it up tomorrow. Dreamworks is where dreams come true. Cool people and its not just a shop. They treat you like family there. Going there is like going to your brother and sister house.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for all the homie @ CDC
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>ANY S!DE V!EWS*

:thumbsup:
[/b][/quote]

SORRY BRO. THE ONLY REASON I TOOK SHOTS OF THE TRUNK AND HOOD WAS SO OUR HOMIE MARIO WOULD KNOW IT WAS HIS CADDY.. WE ONLY DID THE ROOF..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 18 2010, 02:12 PM~19102922
> *I'm going to have to get the camera to someone to post.  still having problems with my computer
> *



*WOW I GUESS I CAN SAY WITH ALL THE B.S. THAT GOES ON, I AM BACK TO BEING MY ASSHOLE SELF...HAHAHA THANKS TO ALL YOU BROTHERS FOR MAKING ME SNAP OUT OF IT.LOL..., IT WAS EITHER DWELL ON SADNESS, OR MADNESS, AND MADNESS *WON...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, D-Crazy, KASPAR_KUSTOMS

*WHATS UP BROS.*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 08:27 AM~19100307
> *Whats up Everybody, How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHITS A TRIP MARIO.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 04:59 PM~19104203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS TIGHT MARIO.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19106734
> *THAT LOOKS TIGHT MARIO.
> *


Can't wait to see that gas tank!!!! We have to post a pic of that when it's done :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 09:42 PM~19106756
> *Can't wait to see that gas tank!!!!  We have to post a pic of that when it's done :biggrin:
> *


HE TOLD ME TO GO AND PICK IT UP ON SATURDAY.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19106734
> *THAT LOOKS TIGHT MARIO.
> *


X *DAMN A...*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT's UP CHINO AND LIZ.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 18 2010, 10:00 PM~19107022
> *WHAT's UP CHINO AND LIZ.
> *


*MY MAN AND I JUST LAUGHING IT UP WITH ALL THIS GOOD STUFF...LOL... SO SATURDAY FOR THE GAS TANK HUH??? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...*


----------



## OG-GM's

good morning... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

GOOD MORNING ENRIQUE.


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 19 2010, 07:57 AM~19109336
> *GOOD MORNING ENRIQUE.
> *




que pasa homie, hope you feel better!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HAPPY FRIDAY DREAMWORKS.... HOPE ALL IS WELL... :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 08:25 AM~19109486
> *HAPPY FRIDAY DREAMWORKS.... HOPE ALL IS WELL... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL
ENRIQUE
SUPER MARIO BROTHERS "MARIO & CHUCKY"
BIG E









HAPPY FRIDAY MY BROTHERS....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Nov 19 2010, 07:57 AM~19109334-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Enrique, what you up to today after work? :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 19 2010, 07:57 AM~19109336
> *GOOD MORNING ENRIQUE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Ruben, how is your knee feeling today?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 08:30 AM~19109523
> *WHAT UP CARNAL
> ENRIQUE
> SUPER MARIO BROTHERS "MARIO & CHUCKY"
> BIG E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY MY BROTHERS....
> *


Sup Brotha, what you up to today? Man wish I had a Harley I would say lets go for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 10:23 PM~19107303
> *MY MAN AND I JUST LAUGHING IT UP WITH ALL THIS GOOD STUFF...LOL... SO SATURDAY FOR THE GAS TANK HUH??? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...
> *


Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you at the shop a little later :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HERE U GO MARIO, I HAVE THE PERFECT HARELY FOR YOU BROTHER, U CAN LEARN ON THIS ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 08:09 PM~19114417
> *HERE U GO MARIO, I HAVE THE PERFECT HARELY FOR YOU BROTHER, U CAN LEARN ON THIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats crazy!!


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 08:09 PM~19114417
> *HERE U GO MARIO, I HAVE THE PERFECT HARELY FOR YOU BROTHER, U CAN LEARN ON THIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What up Clowny Mario needs to go ahead sell his car and buy a bike. With the stiff compitetion no way he can compete  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 19 2010, 09:46 PM~19115017
> *What up Clowny Mario needs to go ahead sell his car and buy a bike. With the stiff compitetion no way he can compete    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

WHAT UP RUBEN HOW YOU DOING? HOPE ALL WENT WELL FOR YOU TODAY AND YOUR LEG IS DOING BETTER.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 08:27 AM~19100307
> *Whats up Everybody, How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY GETS TO SLEEP IN LATE...YAY ME!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 19 2010, 08:45 AM~19109618-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you at the shop a little later  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP LIL BRO. THANKS FOR THE RIDE... YOU KNOW I AM VERY GLAD WE ALL MET, MY MAN NEEDED THE BROTHERHOOD, AND WELL LIKE IT OR NOT, SHIT I AM ONE OF THE BOYS!!!:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 19 2010, 08:09 PM~19114417
> *HERE U GO MARIO, I HAVE THE PERFECT HARELY FOR YOU BROTHER, U CAN LEARN ON THIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THINK THE MONKEY BARS ARE STILL TO SMALL...HAHAHAH....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:46 PM~19115017
> *What up Clowny Mario needs to go ahead sell his car and buy a bike. With the stiff compitetion no way he can compete    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 19 2010, 10:09 PM~19115236
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 i THINK WE SHCARED... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*GOODNIGHT BROS...*


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 20 2010, 12:34 AM~19116016
> *GOODNIGHT BROS...
> *


GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave: :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

UT-OHH.... WE HAVE 1ANONYMOUS... IM OUT OF HERE... :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*YOU A FOO CLOWNY, THANKS FOR BEING SO FIRME FOO...I ENJOY THE LAUGHS...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

:wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 20 2010, 05:26 PM~19119660
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP GUS HOW YOU DOING


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 20 2010, 08:04 PM~19120653
> *WHAT UP GUS HOW YOU DOING
> *


Chillin homie.how's everything going?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*RUBEN & THE MAN THAT HELPS MAKE THEM LOWRIDING DREAMS COME TRUE...MY BOO CHINO...  :biggrin: *


----------



## DETONATER

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: Yep Just Clowning! :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:59 PM~19121598
> *RUBEN & THE MAN THAT HELPS MAKE THEM LOWRIDING DREAMS COME TRUE...MY BOO CHINO...   :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER STYLISTICS HITTER COMING STRONG FOR 2011. 
JUST CLOWNING GOING TO KILL IT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:59 PM~19121598
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>Dam Ruben thats bad ass!!!!! Repping STYLISTICS to the fullest. "Just Clowning" is going to be hurting alot of feelings!!! Keep up the good work Homeboy. I also can't wait to see the new twist Chino is going to do to it  :worship: :thumbsup:*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 20 2010, 10:30 PM~19121798
> *Dam Ruben thats bad ass!!!!! Repping STYLISTICS to the fullest. "Just Clowning" is going to be hurting alot of feelings!!! Keep up the good work Homeboy. I also can't wait to see the new twist Chino is going to do to it    :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO,I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE HIT THE STREETS.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 20 2010, 10:29 PM~19121790
> *ANOTHER STYLISTICS HITTER COMING STRONG FOR 2011.
> JUST CLOWNING GOING TO KILL IT
> *


THAT's RIGHT ERIC.THAT WILL BE EIGHT CARS ALL HITTERS BACK TO BACK REPPING " stylistics " TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN FULLEST MY BOY...........


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

THANKS CHINO AND LIZ FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS PUT INTO JUST CLOWNING., I AM MORE THAN SATISFIED WITH EVERY THING YOUVE DONE FOR ME.


----------



## DETONATER

PoW!! Back to the TOP!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 20 2010, 10:22 PM~19121758-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Yep Just Clowning!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mark...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 20 2010, 10:30 PM~19121798
> *Dam Ruben thats bad ass!!!!! Repping STYLISTICS to the fullest. "Just Clowning" is going to be hurting alot of feelings!!! Keep up the good work Homeboy. I also can't wait to see the new twist Chino is going to do to it    :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


We agree, that 65 will be hurting plenty of feelings. Rest assure the new twist will be tight...



> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 21 2010, 12:12 AM~19122452
> *THANKS CHINO AND LIZ FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS PUT INTO JUST CLOWNING., I AM MORE THAN SATISFIED WITH EVERY THING YOUVE DONE FOR ME.
> *


RUBEN, YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME FOO, YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I, HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU AND YOURS. I SAID IT ONCE, I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! ALL OF YOU HAVE SHOWN HOW TRUE YOUR FRIENDSHIP IS, WE FEEL PROUD TO CALL YOU OUR BROTHERS... I KNOW SHIT EVER HITS THE FAN, YOU ALL HAVE OUR BACKS. SOME TALK ABOUT BEING A BROTHERHOOD, BUT ALL OF YOU SHOW IT. CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL OF US TO START DOING ALL THOSE FAMILY FUNCTIONS, ONCE WE ARE ALL ROLLING. 2011 SHOULD BRING US A BUNCH OF GOOD TIMES, AND PLENTY OF WONDERFUL MEMORIES, BIG HELLO TO MY GIRL CECI...RESPECTFULLY YOUR SIS LIZ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SNEAK PEAK, FOR THEM PEEPIN TOMS... LMAO... ENRIQUE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE... MUCH LOVE MY BROTHERS, I KNOW MY BABY AND I WILL BE HITTING ANOTHER HOME RUN. :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19121598-->
> 
> 
> 
> *RUBEN & THE MAN THAT HELPS MAKE THEM LOWRIDING DREAMS COME TRUE...MY BOO CHINO...   :biggrin: </span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 04:58 PM~19126024
> *SNEAK PEAK, FOR THEM PEEPIN TOMS... LMAO... ENRIQUE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE... MUCH LOVE MY BROTHERS, I KNOW MY BABY AND I WILL BE HITTING ANOTHER HOME RUN.  :0  :0
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_1388.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'> :wow: Wow Looks Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT'S UP PEEPIN??? 
THANKS CUTEBRAT FOR THE LOVE...  :biggrin: HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR LEG...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANONYMOUS USERS YOU CRACK ME UP...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 05:14 PM~19126148
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT'S UP PEEPIN???
> THANKS CUTEBRAT FOR THE LOVE...   :biggrin: HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR LEG...
> *


Lol Thanks yeah I'm Better  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, CapriceRollin, JUST CLOWNING 1965

HEY RUBEN ARE YOU CHECKING OUT YOUR RIDE AGAIN??? LOOK PEEPIN LOVES TO VISIT... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, CapriceRollin, JUST CLOWNING 1965

AND THEN THERE WAS 2.. HAHAHAHA...


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 07:52 PM~19127928
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, CapriceRollin, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> 
> HEY RUBEN ARE YOU CHECKING OUT YOUR RIDE AGAIN??? LOOK PEEPIN LOVES TO VISIT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YES I AM.AND SO IS HE ........


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 21 2010, 08:08 PM~19128097
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  *GOOD NIGHT ALL EXCEPT FOR PEEPIN AND BOOTLEG BITERS....* :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 21 2010, 10:18 PM~19129247
> * GOOD NIGHT ALL EXCEPT FOR PEEPIN AND BOOTLEG BITERS.... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT GINA...... :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

JUST CRUISING THROUGH TO SAY "Q-VO"


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 22 2010, 08:51 AM~19131588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CRUISING THROUGH TO SAY "Q-VO"
> *



whats up BIG PIMPING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 22 2010, 08:51 AM~19131588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CRUISING THROUGH TO SAY "Q-VO"
> *


*GOOD MORNING LOCO... *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Collision Work We Do</span>


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 12:49 PM~19133281
> *Collision Work We Do</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs


:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Whats up Chino and Liz :wave: :wave: How you feeling Chino?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 03:01 PM~19134391
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs

PEEPIN NOW YOU JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH CAN YA?? :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 22 2010, 03:23 PM~19134567
> *Whats up Chino and Liz :wave:  :wave:  How you feeling Chino?
> *


*HE MUCH BETTER NOW, HE HAS BEEN BURNING THAT WHICK AT BOTH ENDS 7 DAYS A WEEK, I THINK IT JUST CAUGHT UP TO HIM.??? HE HAD ME WORRIED FOR A MIN. BUT HE'S A WARRIOR.... THANKS FOR ASKING...*


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19136068
> *HE MUCH BETTER NOW, HE HAS BEEN BURNING THAT WHICK AT BOTH ENDS 7 DAYS A WEEK, I THINK IT JUST CAUGHT UP TO HIM.??? HE HAD ME WORRIED FOR A MIN. BUT HE'S A WARRIOR.... THANKS FOR ASKING...
> *


I'm glad he's feeling better. Rest is the best medicine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965
Whats up my Brotha :wave: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTT FOR THESE CDC DREAMS...*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 22 2010, 08:16 PM~19137303
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> Whats up my Brotha  :wave:  :h5:
> *


WHAT's UP MARIO. " STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ".........................


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

good morning brothers....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 22 2010, 09:42 PM~19138328
> *WHAT's UP MARIO.    " STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ".........................
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Good Morning Ruben and the rest of my Brothers and Sis :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 23 2010, 08:09 AM~19141351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morning brothers....
> *




whats up to all :biggrin: hope Chino is feeling better.
where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141506
> *whats up to all :biggrin:  hope Chino is feeling better.
> where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was asking myself the same question! What up Clowny :wave: :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Nov 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141506-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up to all :biggrin:  hope Chino is feeling better.
> where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 23 2010, 08:34 AM~19141516
> *I was asking myself the same question! What up Clowny  :wave:  :wave:
> *











~PHOTO BUCKET CABRONES~ :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Nov 23 2010, 08:09 AM~19141351-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morning brothers....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141502
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: Good Morning Ruben and the rest of my Brothers and Sis  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141506
> *whats up to all :biggrin:  hope Chino is feeling better.
> where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 23 2010, 08:34 AM~19141516
> *I was asking myself the same question! What up Clowny  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Mario,clowny,Enrique,ruben,Chino and Liz
:wave: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 23 2010, 11:54 AM~19143036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~PHOTO BUCKET CABRONES~ :biggrin:
> *



DA DA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!
that looks like a shot-gun between its eye's!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141502-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Good Morning Ruben and the rest of my Brothers and Sis  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there Brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141506
> *whats up to all :biggrin:  hope Chino is feeling better.
> where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure is feeling way better than he did yesterday... like the pic i sent you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 23 2010, 11:54 AM~19143036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~PHOTO BUCKET CABRONES~ :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 11:57 AM~19143057
> *What up Mario,clowny,Enrique,ruben,Chino and Liz
> :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Up E...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Nov 23 2010, 12:02 PM~19143101
> *Is the Next...</span>* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 23 2010, 11:54 AM~19143036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~PHOTO BUCKET CABRONES~ :biggrin:
> *











:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19147418
> *What's Up E...
> *


Hope your feeling better Eric, get some rest buddy!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19147418
> *Hey there Brother...
> *


Just kicking back. Enrique's car is going to be crazy, the color Chino made today is bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 23 2010, 08:37 PM~19147621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You guys gotta stop it! those don't look like nice rides.. :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 23 2010, 08:49 PM~19147760
> *You guys gotta stop it! those don't look like nice rides.. :wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


It's to try to scare away the Anonymous users :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs


*Peepin Can't get Enough... *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 23 2010, 11:09 AM~19141351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morning brothers....
> *


white boy gots moves :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2010, 08:58 PM~19147883
> *white boy gots moves :cheesy:
> *



HERE I THOUGHT HE WAS CREEPIN??? LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 23 2010, 08:32 AM~19141506
> *whats up to all :biggrin:  hope Chino is feeling better.
> where does CLOWNY come up with all this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT's WHY THEY CALL HIM CLOWNY..........HE's A FOOL.


----------



## majikmike0118

i cant say enough good things about your work keep it up brothaS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 23 2010, 08:58 PM~19147883-->
> 
> 
> 
> white boy gots moves :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: QUE NO....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 24 2010, 08:04 AM~19151276
> *THAT's WHY THEY CALL HIM CLOWNY..........HE's A FOOL.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Nov 24 2010, 09:06 AM~19151679-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant say enough good things about your work keep it up brothaS!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BROTHA...FIRME OF YOU TO VISIT THE THREAD AND DROP SOME LOVE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 24 2010, 04:20 PM~19154814
> *:biggrin: QUE NO....
> :wow:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDAS LOCO??? BOY I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU FOR A GOOD LAUGH... STAY COOL FOO...


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 24 2010, 07:26 PM~19154851
> *THANKS BROTHA...FIRME OF YOU TO VISIT THE THREAD AND DROP SOME LOVE...
> QUE ONDAS LOCO??? BOY I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU FOR A GOOD LAUGH... STAY COOL FOO...
> *


anytime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivman

GREAT TOPIC AND AWESOME WORK!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING CHINO AND LIZ.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 25 2010, 03:07 AM~19158845
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING CHINO AND LIZ.
> *


x2


----------



## DETONATER

Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Happy THANKSGIVING Chino and Liz and all my my STYLISTICS Brothers  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Here you go Eric, hope your feeling better to have your Turkey Leg/Pilsner combo  :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 06:57 AM~19160211
> *Here you go Eric, hope your feeling better to have your Turkey Leg/Pilsner combo    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE SHIZZZ NITTT MARIO.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 06:57 AM~19160211
> *Here you go Eric, hope your feeling better to have your Turkey Leg/Pilsner combo    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THA FUCK IS THAT A "T"? UR THROWING UP GANG SIGNS NOW MARIO??


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HAPPY THANKSGIVING "CHINO & LIZ" FROM THE RAMIREZ FAMILIA..


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HAPPY THANKSGIVING "CHINO & LIZ" FROM THE RAMIREZ FAMILIA..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 25 2010, 08:35 AM~19160649
> *WHAT THA FUCK IS THAT A "T"?    UR THROWING UP GANG SIGNS NOW MARIO??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965

Perfect weather for the new jackets we got huh Ruben :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 09:51 AM~19161229
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> 
> Perfect weather for the new jackets we got huh Ruben  :biggrin:
> *


HE'Ll YEA MARIO IT'S TIME TO BREAK THEM IN.


----------



## guss68imp

Happy thanksgiving dreamworks :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## OG-GM's

hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Nov 26 2010, 10:52 AM~19168557
> *hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.
> *


OH YEA HOW WAS YOURS ENRIQUE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Nov 24 2010, 08:02 PM~19156683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BACK AT YOU CUTEBRAT, HOPE YOU HAD A VERY BLESSED THANKSGIVING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 25 2010, 12:07 AM~19158845
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING CHINO AND LIZ.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BACK AT YOU TOO BROTHER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 04:38 AM~19159883
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:14 AM~19160053
> *Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:51 AM~19160194
> *Happy THANKSGIVING Chino and Liz and all my my STYLISTICS Brothers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 25 2010, 08:41 AM~19160685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING "CHINO & LIZ" FROM THE RAMIREZ FAMILIA..
> *





> _Originally posted by guss68imp+Nov 25 2010, 04:23 PM~19164150-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy thanksgiving dreamworks :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:41 AM~19168490
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Nov 26 2010, 10:52 AM~19168557
> *hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.
> *


TO ALL OUR BROTHAS, HOPE YOU ALL HAD A BLESSED AND FRUITFUL THANKSGIVING. OURS WAS MMM, MMM G DOUBLE O D (GOOD!!!) LMAO...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 26 2010, 03:35 PM~19169127
> *BACK AT YOU CUTEBRAT, HOPE YOU HAD A VERY BLESSED THANKSGIVING..
> BACK AT YOU TOO BROTHER.
> TO ALL OUR BROTHAS, HOPE YOU ALL HAD A BLESSED AND FRUITFUL THANKSGIVING. OURS WAS MMM, MMM G DOUBLE O D (GOOD!!!) LMAO...
> *


right back at yah bro!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Here goes a pic, I just have to throw up here... :biggrin: :biggrin: peepin and Biters, can try to figure it out Fuck Em... :0 :0 :angry: 

My Man Chino getting Down on Enriques 68 can't wait to see what we gonna do to this baby, rest assure it won't be same colors, or patterns we've done on any other ride..  Get Your Peek On Haters. Congratulators drop some Love...








































Hahaha bet ya Peepin and Biters thought I was gonna let them be all :wow: :wow: up in here... hahahaha Suckas.....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2010, 02:19 PM~19169546
> *right back at yah bro!!!!
> *



More like Sis Foo...lmao... Chino hardly come up in here, and when he does, he aint the chatting kind... He just sit and dictate what he wants me to put down for him, the rest is all Me...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 08:59 AM~19160775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



F*cken Mario, that Sh*t right there is Hella Funny!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: just like peepin or biter still on our page...lmao...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, kandykoatedkustoms
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, kandykoatedkustoms
:wave: :wave: :wave: ALL EXCEPT ANONYMOUS !!! YOUR JUST SADDER THAN A STALKER :0


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 26 2010, 07:26 PM~19171403
> *Here goes a pic, I just have to throw up here... :biggrin:  :biggrin: peepin and Biters, can try to figure it out Fuck Em... :0  :0  :angry:
> 
> My Man Chino getting Down on Enriques 68 can't wait to see what we gonna do to this baby, rest assure it won't be same colors, or patterns we've done on any other ride..  Get Your Peek On Haters. Congratulators drop some Love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha bet ya Peepin and Biters thought I was gonna let them be all :wow:  :wow:  up in here... hahahaha Suckas.....
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Peepin and Biters must have bounced.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 26 2010, 08:12 PM~19171714-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 26 2010, 10:57 PM~19172968
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Peepin and Biters must have bounced.. :roflmao:
> *


MAN ANONYMOUS WAS IN HERE FOR A GOOD MIN. WHAT KIND A MAN WANTS TO BE ANONYMOUS, SH*T I'M A WOMAN AND I WOULDN'T EVEN GO THERE, RATHER BE FAMOUS THAN ANONYMOUS... LOOSERS...PITAWFUL LIL MEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 26 2010, 10:31 PM~19171437
> *More like Sis Foo...lmao... Chino hardly come up in here, and when he does, he aint the chatting kind... He just sit and dictate what he wants me to put down for him, the rest is all Me...    :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 your a female :happysad: my bad! Well normally females get the off topic treatment "PTOGTFO". But since we family now I guess we will be like this instead :h5: :rofl: 
:biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ.CHINO IM DIGGING THOSE PATTERNS ON ENRIQUES 68.LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.KEEP UP THE FIRME HALE.........


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz, i'm feeling a lil better this morning :wave: :wave: Enrique's Eight is coming out sick!!! Can't wait to see the finished product. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2010, 12:15 AM~19173472
> * :0 :0 :0 your a female :happysad: my bad! Well normally females get the off topic treatment "PTOGTFO". But since we family now I guess we will be like this instead :h5: :rofl:
> :biggrin:
> *


Better to be like this :h5: than for us to be like this :twak: or :buttkick: on if I can't beat you that way, there is always the friendly way :guns: :machinegun: Not your average kinda female Bro. :roflmao: :roflmao: But on a Serious Note, all Kidding aside, I would never :machinegun: or :guns: I'd just go :ninja :hahaha... Ok but for real now, I am glad you all can be men enough to accept a female...



> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Nov 27 2010, 12:46 AM~19173618-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ.CHINO IM DIGGING THOSE PATTERNS ON ENRIQUES 68.LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.KEEP UP THE FIRME HALE.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO SEE IT IN PERSON, WITH THE COLOR COMBO, AND MY MANS GRAPHICS... WE WILL ALL BE HITTING HOME RUNS!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 27 2010, 08:40 AM~19174324
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, i'm feeling a lil better this morning  :wave: Enrique's Eight is coming out sick!!! Can't wait to see the finished product. :biggrin:
> *


AWWW. GET THAT REST LIL BRO. YOU GOT TO FEEL BETTER SO YOU CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE GUYS REPPIN THAT BLACK AND GOLD... BUT SERIOUSLY, I HOPE YOU REALLY ARE FEELING BETTER. 

HEY THIS IS FOR ALL MY I.E. BROTHERS, I AM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU, AND THAT CHINO, AND I DECIDED TO BE A PART OF THIS FAMILY. I SAID IT ONCE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! YOU ALL KNOW I AM MORE AT HOME WITH THE GUYS THAN HANGING OUT WITH GIRLS... BESIDES I THINK I HAVE AS MUCH PASSION FOR BUILDING THESE RIDES AS ANY BRO. NOT THAT I'LL GET DOWN AND DIRTY... HAHAHA BUT I HAVE GREAT IDEAS...  BUT SERIOUSLY i AM HAPPY YOU ALL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THE BOYS... MAY WE HAVE MANY A BLESSED YEARS RIDING THROUGH THICK AND THIN. YOU ALL HAVE PROVEN YOUR LOYALTY, WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII, YOU ALL KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, AND THAT IS WHAT COUNTS FOR ME. MANY CAN CALL YOU A FRIEND, BUT NOT EVERYONE WILL JUMP TO PROVE IT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU, OH AND TO MR. CLOWNY TOO... CAN'T FORGET YOU LOCO...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 03:42 PM~19176550
> *AWWW. GET THAT REST LIL BRO. YOU GOT TO FEEL BETTER SO YOU CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE GUYS REPPIN THAT BLACK AND GOLD... BUT SERIOUSLY, I HOPE YOU REALLY ARE FEELING BETTER.
> 
> HEY THIS IS FOR ALL MY I.E. BROTHERS, I AM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU, AND THAT CHINO, AND I DECIDED TO BE A PART OF THIS FAMILY. I SAID IT ONCE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! YOU ALL KNOW I AM MORE AT HOME WITH THE GUYS THAN HANGING OUT WITH GIRLS... BESIDES I THINK I HAVE AS MUCH PASSION FOR BUILDING THESE RIDES AS ANY BRO. NOT THAT I'LL GET DOWN AND DIRTY... HAHAHA BUT I HAVE GREAT IDEAS...   BUT SERIOUSLY i AM HAPPY YOU ALL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THE BOYS... MAY WE HAVE MANY A BLESSED YEARS RIDING THROUGH THICK AND THIN. YOU ALL HAVE PROVEN YOUR LOYALTY, WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII, YOU ALL KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, AND THAT IS WHAT COUNTS FOR ME. MANY CAN CALL YOU A FRIEND, BUT NOT EVERYONE WILL JUMP TO PROVE IT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU, OH AND TO MR. CLOWNY TOO... CAN'T FORGET YOU LOCO...
> *


I'm also very glad we decided to take this route!! We were already friends and share all the same passion and ideas, I want to thank you and Chino for also being supportive and giving us not only bad ass paint jobs but friendship. I consider this a lifetime comitment and look forward to all the years. It's a trip how things all fall into place, we have all become good friends and welcomed each other into each others personal lives. I am proud to be part of something so great!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 03:42 PM~19176550
> *HEY THIS IS FOR ALL MY I.E. BROTHERS, I AM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU, AND THAT CHINO, AND I DECIDED TO BE A PART OF THIS FAMILY. I SAID IT ONCE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! YOU ALL KNOW I AM MORE AT HOME WITH THE GUYS THAN HANGING OUT WITH GIRLS... BESIDES I THINK I HAVE AS MUCH PASSION FOR BUILDING THESE RIDES AS ANY BRO. NOT THAT I'LL GET DOWN AND DIRTY... HAHAHA BUT I HAVE GREAT IDEAS...   BUT SERIOUSLY i AM HAPPY YOU ALL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THE BOYS... MAY WE HAVE MANY A BLESSED YEARS RIDING THROUGH THICK AND THIN. YOU ALL HAVE PROVEN YOUR LOYALTY, WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII, YOU ALL KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, AND THAT IS WHAT COUNTS FOR ME. MANY CAN CALL YOU A FRIEND, BUT NOT EVERYONE WILL JUMP TO PROVE IT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU, OH AND TO MR. CLOWNY TOO... CAN'T FORGET YOU LOCO...
> *


I also want to thank you Clowny for being supportive since day one, you are a cool ass person and you know homie if you need anything we are all here for you. Everytime we hang out at the shop I go home with my side hurting from laughing so much. Again I want to say THANK YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 27 2010, 03:51 PM~19176605
> *I'm also very glad we decided to take this route!! We were already friends and share all the same passion and ideas, I want to thank you and Chino for also being supportive and giving us not only bad ass paint jobs but friendship. I consider this a lifetime comitment and look forward to all the years. It's a trip how things all fall into place, we have all become good friends and welcomed each other into each others personal lives. I am proud to be part of something so great!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, hellbilly007, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA


QUE ONDAS LOCO??? HOW'S YOUR WEEKEND GOING??? HOPE ALL IS WELL IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 04:29 PM~19176842
> *LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Liz, you like my signature? :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 27 2010, 03:51 PM~19176605
> *I'm also very glad we decided to take this route!! We were already friends and share all the same passion and ideas, I want to thank you and Chino for also being supportive and giving us not only bad ass paint jobs but friendship. I consider this a lifetime comitment and look forward to all the years. It's a trip how things all fall into place, we have all become good friends and welcomed each other into each others personal lives. I am proud to be part of something so great!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL SAID MARIO, I KNOW WE ALL FEEL THE SAME FOR OUR CLUB AND FOR EACH OTHER. " STYLISTICS " TO THE TOP.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Love the Signature Lil Bro. Thanks for the Support... :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT'S UP LIZ,HOW'S CHINO DOING.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 27 2010, 09:26 PM~19178940
> *WHAT'S UP LIZ,HOW'S CHINO DOING.
> *


HE IS TIRED RUBEN, THIS MAN BUST HIS CHOPS AT THE SHOP, THEN DOES THE WEEKEND BS. HASN'T HAD NO REAL REST IN MONTHS... SO i LET HIM SLEEP AS I WENT TO GET MY DAD IN LAW DINNER. I COULDN'T WAKE HIM UP... HE DESERVES A LIL REST...THANKS FOR ASKING BRO..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY RUBEN SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO MY SIS. CECI...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 09:32 PM~19179011
> *HE IS TIRED RUBEN, THIS MAN BUST HIS CHOPS AT THE SHOP, THEN DOES THE WEEKEND BS. HASN'T HAD NO REAL REST IN MONTHS... SO i LET HIM SLEEP AS I WENT TO GET MY DAD IN LAW DINNER. I COULDN'T WAKE HIM UP... HE DESERVES A LIL REST...THANKS FOR ASKING BRO..
> *


THAT's COOL THAT HE'S FINALY GETTING SOME KIND OF REST.I WENT BY THE SHOP YESTURDAY BUT YOU GUYS WERE GONE ALREADY.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 09:35 PM~19179046
> *HEY RUBEN SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO MY SIS. CECI...
> *


WILL DO LIZ.THANK YOU.


----------



## DETONATER

:nicoderm: :h5: Just stopping through..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19179076
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: Just stopping through..
> *


Whats up Mark, thanks for helping me out :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 26 2010, 11:26 PM~19173162
> *THANKS BRO.
> *


Keep the pics coming :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Nov 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19179059-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT's COOL THAT HE'S FINALY GETTING SOME KIND OF REST.I WENT BY THE SHOP YESTURDAY BUT YOU GUYS WERE GONE ALREADY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH WE CUT OUT ABOUT 5 I THINK IT WAS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 27 2010, 09:37 PM~19179069
> *WILL DO LIZ.THANK YOU.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU AINT GOT TO THANK ME, SHOOT SHE IS MY SIS NOW...  :biggrin: SO IT'S ONLY FAIR I SHOW HER MY LOVE AND RESPECT TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19179076
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: Just stopping through..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK FOR DROPPING IN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:02 PM~19179310
> *Whats up Mark, thanks for helping me out  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY MARIO YOU GOTS TO TEACH ME THAT TRICK WITH THE SIGNATURE SO I CAN THROW IT UP TOO... LMAO... SORRY BUT ITS A MUST I BITE AND COPY CAT THAT...LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Nov 27 2010, 10:04 PM~19179332
> *Keep the pics coming :yes:
> *


WILL DO HOMIE THIS WEEK SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE FOR ME TO TAKE A FEW PICS. THANKS FOR DROPPIN IN...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 10:13 PM~19179422
> *WILL DO HOMIE THIS WEEK SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE FOR ME TO TAKE A FEW PICS. THANKS FOR DROPPIN IN...
> *


Cool, now I know who is putting in the work. Enrique has been good about sending pics, but in case he decides to slack, I know where to look :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT FOR LIZ AND CHINO DREAM WORKS CUSTOMS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 28 2010, 12:14 AM~19180451
> *TTT FOR LIZ AND CHINO DREAM WORKS CUSTOMS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


X75 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: back on line how's it going CDC sending a shout out to y'alll.. From the NUNEZ's


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 28 2010, 11:21 PM~19187601
> *:biggrin:  back on line how's it going CDC sending a shout out to y'alll.. From the NUNEZ's
> *


WHAT's UP STEVE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.....


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Nov 29 2010, 12:51 AM~19188007
> *WHAT's UP STEVE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.....
> *


Nothing much just Chilaxing, having fun with the family.. planning on my next move.. for the frame. 
and u how u'v been


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin: good morning FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Nov 28 2010, 11:21 PM~19187601-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  back on line how's it going CDC sending a shout out to y'alll.. From the NUNEZ's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALWAYS NICE TO HERE FROM YOU STEVE...HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GREAT THANKSGIVING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 29 2010, 12:51 AM~19188007
> *WHAT's UP STEVE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Nov 29 2010, 10:34 AM~19189618
> *:biggrin: good morning FAMILY :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNING TO ALL YOU BROTHAS....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 27 2010, 06:42 PM~19176550
> *Better to be like this :h5: than for us to be like this :twak: or :buttkick:  on if I can't beat you that way, there is always the friendly way  :guns:  :machinegun: Not your average kinda female Bro. :roflmao:  :roflmao: But on a Serious Note, all Kidding aside, I would never :machinegun: or  :guns: I'd just go  :ninja :hahaha... Ok but for real now, I am glad you all can be men enough to accept a female...
> YOU NEED TO SEE IT IN PERSON, WITH THE COLOR COMBO, AND MY MANS GRAPHICS... WE WILL ALL BE HITTING HOME RUNS!!!
> AWWW. GET THAT REST LIL BRO. YOU GOT TO FEEL BETTER SO YOU CAN BE OUT THERE WITH THE GUYS REPPIN THAT BLACK AND GOLD... BUT SERIOUSLY, I HOPE YOU REALLY ARE FEELING BETTER.
> 
> HEY THIS IS FOR ALL MY I.E. BROTHERS, I AM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU, AND THAT CHINO, AND I DECIDED TO BE A PART OF THIS FAMILY. I SAID IT ONCE I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! YOU ALL KNOW I AM MORE AT HOME WITH THE GUYS THAN HANGING OUT WITH GIRLS... BESIDES I THINK I HAVE AS MUCH PASSION FOR BUILDING THESE RIDES AS ANY BRO. NOT THAT I'LL GET DOWN AND DIRTY... HAHAHA BUT I HAVE GREAT IDEAS...   BUT SERIOUSLY i AM HAPPY YOU ALL ACCEPT ME AS ONE OF THE BOYS... MAY WE HAVE MANY A BLESSED YEARS RIDING THROUGH THICK AND THIN. YOU ALL HAVE PROVEN YOUR LOYALTY, WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII, YOU ALL KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT, AND THAT IS WHAT COUNTS FOR ME. MANY CAN CALL YOU A FRIEND, BUT NOT EVERYONE WILL JUMP TO PROVE IT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU, OH AND TO MR. CLOWNY TOO... CAN'T FORGET YOU LOCO...
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 29 2010, 11:02 AM~19189798
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL YOU BROTHAS....
> *


Good morning Chino and Liz and the rest of my ~STYLISTICS~ brothers :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 29 2010, 11:37 AM~19190065-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 29 2010, 12:56 PM~19190633
> *Good morning Chino and Liz and the rest of my ~STYLISTICS~ brothers  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

I'll have a little some, some for ya this week.. :run: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 29 2010, 10:04 PM~19193524
> *I'll have a little some, some for ya this week.. :run:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 07:07 PM~19193560
> *:0  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Best Believe My Monte gonna have some Bling...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19193524
> *I'll have a little some, some for ya this week.. :run:  :biggrin:
> *


it's the bling we talked about right?? the one Chino, and I both went :0 :0 :wow: :wow: too?? damn didn't even narrow it down, cuz Chino, and I always go :0 :0 :wow: :wow: when it comes to Bling Bling...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 29 2010, 09:41 AM~19189299
> *Nothing much just Chilaxing, having fun with the family.. planning on my next move.. for the frame.
> and u how u'v been
> *


Just here chilling.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19194647
> *it's the bling we talked about right?? the one Chino, and I both went  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: too?? damn didn't even narrow it down, cuz Chino, and I always go :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: when it comes to Bling Bling...
> *


PM sent..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 30 2010, 12:09 AM~19197649
> *PM sent..
> *


thanks Mark...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Just got home from the shop, Enrique's car is coming out bad ass!!!!! I love what Chino is doing to this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A LIL PEEP SHOW!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 












:nicoderm: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 1 2010, 01:30 AM~19206571
> *A LIL PEEP SHOW!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: im goin crazy in anticipation to see more keep up the great work fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 1 2010, 06:03 AM~19208098
> *hno:  hno:  hno: im goin crazy in anticipation to see more keep up the great work fam!!! :biggrin:
> *



good morning FAM. :wave: 
looking gr8 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 1 2010, 06:03 AM~19208098-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno: im goin crazy in anticipation to see more keep up the great work fam!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Dec 1 2010, 08:35 AM~19208612
> *good morning FAM. :wave:
> looking gr8  :biggrin:
> *



*Thank You Brothers, We are flying thru this one, can't wait for us to be done with it so I can post it up..Thanks for the support brother Mike...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 30 2010, 06:51 PM~19204351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got home from the shop, Enrique's car is coming out bad ass!!!!! I love what Chino is doing to this one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP MARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 30 2010, 10:30 PM~19206571
> *A LIL PEEP SHOW!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CHINO AND LIZ
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Dec 1 2010, 08:35 AM~19208612
> *good morning FAM. :wave:
> looking gr8  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW YOUR GOING TO LOVE THE 68 ENRIQUE. IT'S LOOKING GOOD


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 10:30 PM~19206571
> *A LIL PEEP SHOW!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wave: can't wait to see this one!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Dec 1 2010, 09:46 PM~19213404
> *:wow:  :wave: can't wait to see this one!
> *


me neither :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 1 2010, 03:48 PM~19211960-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:19 PM~19213219
> *WHAT UP MARIO
> LOOKING GOOD CHINO AND LIZ
> I KNOW YOUR GOING TO LOVE THE 68 ENRIQUE. IT'S LOOKING GOOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:46 PM~19213404
> *:wow:  :wave: can't wait to see this one!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2010, 07:05 PM~19213626
> *me neither :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GUYS WE ARE ACTUALLY MORE ADVANCE THAN THE LIL PEEPS I AM DROPPIN... YOU ALL WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 11:30 PM~19206571
> *A LIL PEEP SHOW!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 1 2010, 09:19 PM~19215040
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



*THANKS BRAT!!!*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 02:12 PM~19059126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY THE PICTURES SUCK , BUT I LOVE THE REPRESENTATION...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice patterns!


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 23 2010, 05:49 AM~19133281
> *Collision Work We Do</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saved! great work. one question. was this bought damaged and paid cash to fix or did insurance pay to fix it?...


----------



## Riches64ss

Nice work bro....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## majikmike0118

mernin fam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 2 2010, 01:00 AM~19217170-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice patterns!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. TO BAD MY CAMERA SUCKS, CUZ THE COLORS ARE A PRETTIER BLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 02:30 AM~19217386
> *saved! great work. one question. was this bought damaged and paid cash to fix or did insurance pay to fix it?...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WAS AN INSURANCE JOB. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 02:43 AM~19217406
> *Nice work bro....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 05:56 AM~19217625
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2010, 06:31 AM~19217741
> *mernin fam!!!!!!!!!
> *


MORNING BROTHA...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Nov 2 2010, 09:44 PM~18972957]
*TTT for the Monte Carlo :biggrin:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 2 2010, 12:01 PM~19219819
> *Dreamwork Customs,Nov 2 2010, 09:44 PM~18972957]
> TTT for the Monte Carlo :biggrin:
> *


*

THANKS MARK, I CAN'T WAIT, IT REALLY DOESN'T NEED MUCH BODY WORK TO THE BODY, UNDER BELLY WILL NEED A LIL TLC, HE IS REPLACING MY TRUNK FLOOR PAN, I JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM AND I TO MAKE MY DREAM A REALITY!!! I LOVE MY MONTE CARLO!!! OH AND MY CHINO TOO... HAHAHA*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs

*DAMN PEEPIN i THINK I GOT MORE BALLS THAN YOU DO!!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 03:20 PM~19219943
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
> 
> DAMN PEEPIN i THINK I GOT MORE BALLS THAN YOU DO!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2010, 12:22 PM~19219957
> *:0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


I HATE ANONYMOUS HATERS!!! SHIT AT LEAST WHEN I ROLL THRU A THREAD YOU KNOW I WAS THERE!!! A BUNCH OF MARICONES IF YOU ASK ME BRO... AND THE UNWELCOMED GUEST, THEY KNOW WHO THE FUCK THEY ARE!!!


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:26 PM~19219982
> *I HATE ANONYMOUS HATERS!!! SHIT AT LEAST WHEN I ROLL THRU A THREAD YOU KNOW I WAS THERE!!! A BUNCH OF MARICONES IF YOU ASK ME BRO... AND THE UNWELCOMED GUEST, THEY KNOW WHO THE FUCK THEY ARE!!!
> *


hey homie how much for a paint job if the car is all ready for just paint??body straight already


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:26 PM~19219982
> *I HATE ANONYMOUS HATERS!!! SHIT AT LEAST WHEN I ROLL THRU A THREAD YOU KNOW I WAS THERE!!! A BUNCH OF MARICONES IF YOU ASK ME BRO... AND THE UNWELCOMED GUEST, THEY KNOW WHO THE FUCK THEY ARE!!!
> *


most of the time they are moderators... thousand more guest that come in and view than just anonymous... overseas peeps, lil kids at school peeps, etc 

if you feel threaten that people are just hating and out to copy why even post...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Dec 2 2010, 12:32 PM~19220016
> *hey homie how much for a paint job if the car is all ready for just paint??body straight already
> *


IS THE CAR STRIPPED DOWN, NO CHROMES OR ANYTHING WE WOULD HAVE TO R & I??? WHAT COLOR AND WHAT KINDA CAR YOU GOT BRO?


----------



## mrchavez

nice...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 12:36 PM~19220046
> *most of the time they are moderators... thousand more guest that come in and view than just anonymous... overseas peeps, lil kids at school peeps, etc
> 
> if you feel threaten that people are just hating and out to copy why even post...
> *


I UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT, BUT YOU DIDN'T GET MINE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE, AND IT MAKES NO SENSE TO ME FOR SOMEONE WHO IS A MEMBER TO GO ANONYMOUS??? THAT IS JUST MY OPINION, AND THREATEN ISN'T EVEN IN THIS EQUATION..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:41 PM~19220082
> *I UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT, BUT YOU DIDN'T GET MINE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE, AND IT MAKES NO SENSE TO ME FOR SOMEONE WHO IS A MEMBER TO GO ANONYMOUS???  THAT IS JUST MY OPINION, AND THREATEN ISN'T EVEN IN THIS EQUATION..
> *


i got it for the last 5 - 10 pages... many users who are anyomous. shouldnt let that spoil the thread


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 12:52 PM~19220172
> *i got it for the last 5 - 10 pages... many users who are anyomous.  shouldnt let that spoil the thread
> *


POINT TAKEN BRO...  I'LL TRY NOT TO GET IRRITATED??? BUT THEY STILL KNOW WHO THEY ARE, ALONG WITH HALF THE FOLKS THAT COME IN HERE.. BUT THANKS FOR THE ADVICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HERE IS ANOTHER LIL PEEK....  *











DAMN I HATE MY CAMERA!!! LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*WILL BE GIVING LIL TOUCH TO THE SIDE, AND GONNA GIVE THE ROOF A NEW TWIST... JUST CLOWNING WILL BE ONE CLEAN ASS MOFO...*


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 04:31 PM~19220422
> *WILL BE GIVING LIL TOUCH TO THE SIDE, AND GONNA GIVE THE ROOF A NEW TWIST... JUST CLOWNING WILL BE ONE CLEAN ASS MOFO...
> *


leave em hangin with those sneek peeks!!!!!!!!!!  lookin good fam!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:39 PM~19220062
> *IS THE CAR STRIPPED DOWN, NO CHROMES OR ANYTHING WE WOULD HAVE TO R & I??? WHAT COLOR AND WHAT KINDA CAR YOU GOT BRO?
> *


yes and its a 67 impala and looking at a royal blue no crazy paterns just all blue :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Dec 2 2010, 04:11 PM~19221456
> *yes and its a 67 impala and looking at a royal blue no crazy paterns just all blue :biggrin:
> *


THAT RIGHT THERE WOULD BE $3,500.00... THAT'S FOR US SIMPLY JUST PAINTING A BASE COAT CLEAR COAT, AND DOING OUR 3 PHASE DETAIL. WELL HIT US UP WHEN YOU ARE READY BRO.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, BrownAzt3ka, kandykoatedkustoms


:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 01:31 PM~19220422
> *HERE IS ANOTHER LIL PEEK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I HATE MY CAMERA!!! LOL...
> *


Enrique's Eight is coming out bad ass, it's crazy in person!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:07 PM~19220650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE GIVING LIL TOUCH TO THE SIDE, AND GONNA GIVE THE ROOF A NEW TWIST... JUST CLOWNING WILL BE ONE CLEAN ASS MOFO...
> *


Can't wait to see "Just Clowning" with it's new twist :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 06:39 PM~19222584
> * :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Chino and Liz, see you guys tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 2 2010, 08:16 PM~19223417-->
> 
> 
> 
> Enrique's Eight is coming out bad ass, it's crazy in person!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 2 2010, 08:18 PM~19223435
> *Can't wait to see "Just Clowning" with it's new twist  :worship:  :worship:
> *





> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 2 2010, 08:19 PM~19223447
> *Whats up Chino and Liz, see you guys tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. IT WAS NICE HAVING YOU, ERIC, AND ENRIQUE, HANG OUT AS MY CHINO WORKED ON ENRIQUES 68..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:31 PM~19220422
> *HERE IS ANOTHER LIL PEEK....  </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/LIZ%20161.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> DAMN I HATE MY CAMERA!!! LOL...
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Omg I Can't Wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, montemanls

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 10:12 PM~19224637
> *2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, montemanls
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN COULDN'T EVEN SAY HI...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

nice werk!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 2 2010, 11:18 PM~19225343
> *nice werk!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## OKJessie

IVE BEEN SCOPING OUT THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE NOW....AND I MUST SAY THIS IS SOME GREAT WORK..NICE JOB.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:38 PM~19225539
> *IVE BEEN SCOPING OUT THIS TOPIC FOR A WHILE NOW....AND I MUST SAY THIS IS SOME GREAT WORK..NICE JOB.
> *


DAMN BRO. THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS, IT FEELS GOOD WHEN BROTHERS NOTICE THE QUALITY. TRUST WHEN I SAY WE TAKE PLENTY OF PRIDE IN OUR WORK, SO TO HAVE SOMEONE WE DON'T EVEN KNOW COMPLEMENT US, THAT RIGHT THERE IS GOLD... THANKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CAN'T WAIT FOR THESE RIDES TO BUST OUT!!!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 11:44 PM~19225601
> *DAMN BRO. THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS, IT FEELS GOOD WHEN BROTHERS NOTICE THE QUALITY. TRUST WHEN I SAY WE TAKE PLENTY OF PRIDE IN OUR WORK, SO TO HAVE SOMEONE WE DON'T EVEN KNOW COMPLEMENT US, THAT RIGHT THERE IS GOLD... THANKS...
> *


WELL ITS WELL DESERVED BROTHER...AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT ITS A GREAT MOTIVATION FOR ME MAN...STARTING OFF WITH JUST SOME EXPERIENCE IS THE TUFFEST...BUT SEEING YOUR PAGE REALLY JUST MAKES ME WANNA STEP MY GAME UP AND ONLY GET BETTER. I MEAN SOME DAY WOULD LIKE TO START PAINTING BUT FOR NOW JUST STRAIGHTENING AND MAKING IT SMOOTH


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 03:48 AM~19226000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR THESE RIDES TO BUST OUT!!!
> *


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 12:48 AM~19226000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR THESE RIDES TO BUST OUT!!!
> *



X68  :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 05:36 PM~19222086
> *THAT RIGHT THERE WOULD BE $3,500.00... THAT'S FOR US SIMPLY JUST PAINTING A BASE COAT CLEAR COAT, AND DOING OUR 3 PHASE DETAIL. WELL HIT US UP WHEN YOU ARE READY BRO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank you homie!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE+Dec 3 2010, 02:48 AM~19226438-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL ITS WELL DESERVED BROTHER...AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT ITS A GREAT MOTIVATION FOR ME MAN...STARTING OFF WITH JUST SOME EXPERIENCE IS THE TUFFEST...BUT SEEING YOUR PAGE REALLY JUST MAKES ME WANNA STEP MY GAME UP AND ONLY GET BETTER. I MEAN SOME DAY WOULD LIKE TO START PAINTING BUT FOR NOW JUST STRAIGHTENING AND MAKING IT SMOOTH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. MY MAN CHINO, STARTED OFF AS JUST A BODY MAN, AND A DAMN GOOD ONE AT THAT...BUT WITH MOTIVATION, AND ARTISTIC TALENT, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. YOU ARE ONLY AS LIMITED AS THE LIMITS THAT YOU PLACE ON YOURSELF... I AM GLAD OUR WORK HAS MOTIVATED YOU, HEY ALL I CAN SAY IS MANY COMMUNITY COLLEGES HAVE PAINT CLASSES, THAT'S HOW MY MAN DID IT, LOOK IN TO IT, AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, i WILL BE VISITING YOUR THREAD SOMEDAY RETURNING THE POSITIVE VIBE... DROP IN AND LET US KNOW HOW'S IT GOING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 05:59 AM~19226796
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP OUR BROTHER!!! BOY SEEN BLACK PEARL, ALL I CAN SAY IS MMM, MMM, MMM... FOR BEING INJURED, YOU SURE ARE DOING THA DAMN THANG.... :biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE I TELL EVERYONE, CAN'T STOP TRUE TALENT...
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MIKE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 3 2010, 09:19 AM~19227802
> *X68   :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP ENRIQUE, HOPE TO HANG OUT AGAIN, LOVE THE WAY YOUR RIDE IS COMMING TOGETHER!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cesar garcia_@Dec 3 2010, 11:01 AM~19228469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank you homie!!!!
> *


NO PROBLEM !!! IF YOU ARE INTRESTED, OR READY, THE SHOP # IS ON OUR SIGNATURE... AND IF YOU DON'T SWING IT THIS WAY (NO PERVE.) HOPE YOU GET YOUR MONEYS WORTH...


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 03:05 PM~19228907
> *THANKS BRO. MY MAN CHINO, STARTED OFF AS JUST A BODY MAN, AND A DAMN GOOD ONE AT THAT...BUT WITH MOTIVATION, AND ARTISTIC TALENT, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. YOU ARE ONLY AS LIMITED AS THE LIMITS THAT YOU PLACE ON YOURSELF... I AM GLAD OUR WORK HAS MOTIVATED YOU, HEY ALL I CAN SAY IS MANY COMMUNITY COLLEGES HAVE PAINT CLASSES, THAT'S HOW MY MAN DID IT, LOOK IN TO IT, AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, i WILL BE VISITING YOUR THREAD SOMEDAY RETURNING THE POSITIVE VIBE... DROP IN AND LET US KNOW HOW'S IT GOING... :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP OUR BROTHER!!! BOY SEEN BLACK PEARL, ALL I CAN SAY IS MMM, MMM, MMM... FOR BEING INJURED, YOU SURE ARE DOING THA DAMN THANG.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: LIKE I TELL EVERYONE, CAN'T STOP TRUE TALENT...
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MIKE....
> WHAT'S UP ENRIQUE, HOPE TO HANG OUT AGAIN, LOVE THE WAY YOUR RIDE IS COMMING TOGETHER!!!
> NO PROBLEM !!! IF YOU ARE INTRESTED, OR READY, THE SHOP # IS ON OUR SIGNATURE... AND IF YOU DON'T SWING IT THIS WAY (NO PERVE.) HOPE YOU GET YOUR MONEYS WORTH...
> *



thanks sis that ls is mostly robs labor he has done all the sprayin and taping cause i cant bend ove the hood but together we gonna make it happen!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO GETTING BIZZY!!! MARIO, PUTTING IN THE OVERTIME...  YOU ARE A GREAT HELPER... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 03:53 PM~19229233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i love droplets but i hate waitin for the water to dry!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 12:54 PM~19229236
> *nice i love droplets but i hate waitin for the water to dry!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA... NO SH*T, CAN'T SPEED DRY THAT TECHNIQUE... HEY BRO. LOVE THE WAY YOU DID THE CENTER GRAPHIC ON BLACK PEARL, THE WAY YOU PULLED ALL YOU COLORS TOGETER WAS GOOD, I ONCE TRIED THAT TECHNIQUE ON A WALL WITH A PAINT BRUSH, NEVER SEEN IT ON A RIDE LIKE THAT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 04:29 PM~19229491
> *HAHAHA... NO SH*T, CAN'T SPEED DRY THAT TECHNIQUE... HEY BRO. LOVE THE WAY YOU DID THE CENTER GRAPHIC ON BLACK PEARL, THE WAY YOU PULLED ALL YOU COLORS TOGETER WAS GOOD, I ONCE TRIED THAT TECHNIQUE ON A WALL WITH A PAINT BRUSH, NEVER SEEN IT ON A RIDE LIKE THAT... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just wait we gonna flat sand tonight for striping and leafing and a few more lil bob villa tricks!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 3 2010, 02:22 PM~19229899
> *just wait we gonna flat sand tonight for striping and leafing and a few more lil bob villa tricks!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I BET YOU FEEL LIKE A NEW MAN AGAIN, HUH BRO???( NO PERVE ) NOTHING BEATS THE FEELING OF SEEING A PROJECT ALL THE WAY FROM VISION TO REALITY... :biggrin: OK ALMOST NOTHING!!!


----------



## Steve9663

Hey hope all is well may u both have a fun weekend see y'all soon :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> THANKS BRO. MY MAN CHINO, STARTED OFF AS JUST A BODY MAN, AND A DAMN GOOD ONE AT THAT...BUT WITH MOTIVATION, AND ARTISTIC TALENT, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. YOU ARE ONLY AS LIMITED AS THE LIMITS THAT YOU PLACE ON YOURSELF... I AM GLAD OUR WORK HAS MOTIVATED YOU, HEY ALL I CAN SAY IS MANY COMMUNITY COLLEGES HAVE PAINT CLASSES, THAT'S HOW MY MAN DID IT, LOOK IN TO IT, AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, i WILL BE VISITING YOUR THREAD SOMEDAY RETURNING THE POSITIVE VIBE... DROP IN AND LET US KNOW HOW'S IT GOING... :biggrin:
> 
> NO DOUBT BRO...THANK U...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 12:51 PM~19229217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO GETTING BIZZY!!! MARIO, PUTTING IN THE OVERTIME...   YOU ARE A GREAT HELPER...  :biggrin:
> *


any close up pics of the mural>>???


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 01:51 PM~19229217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO GETTING BIZZY!!! MARIO, PUTTING IN THE OVERTIME...   YOU ARE A GREAT HELPER...  :biggrin:
> *


 hey A i know that guy on the right A :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 3 2010, 10:17 PM~19233524
> *hey A i know that guy on the right A :biggrin:
> *


Whats up "A" are you going to Rob's tomorrow for a thang Burger? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 12:51 PM~19229217
> *CHINO GETTING BIZZY!!! MARIO, PUTTING IN THE OVERTIME...   YOU ARE A GREAT HELPER...  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, I enjoy hanging out at the "ClubHouse"  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Dec 3 2010, 09:44 PM~19233257-->
> 
> 
> 
> any close up pics of the mural>>???
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll post some when we clean up the firewall, but the mural was done by Sal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 3 2010, 10:17 PM~19233524
> *hey A i know that guy on the right A :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS SOME FUNNY SH*T "A"



> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 3 2010, 11:02 PM~19233898
> *No problem, I enjoy hanging out at the "ClubHouse"    :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN I LIKE THE WAY FOLKS GETTIN THE STORY ALL TWISTED... THEY SHOULD CHECK THEIR FACTS "A" BEFORE THEY BELIEVE SOURCE WITH THE ONE SIDE STORY "A".... LET A MOFO TELL IT, YOU'D SWEAR HIS SH*T SMELLS LIKE ROSES "A"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 3 2010, 04:08 PM~19230588
> *Hey hope all is well may u both have a fun weekend see y'all soon :biggrin:
> *


HEY STEVE, SORRY BRO. I DIDN'T CATCH YOUR COMMENT THE FIRST TIME AROUND... THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES... IT'S NICE HAVING YOU ROLL BY HERE MY TRAFFIC BROTHER... IT'S SAD HOW FOLKS ARE UNDER THE IMPRESSION WE ARE TRAFFIC HATERS, AT LEAST YOU AND LOUIE STILL KNOW WHAT'S UP... I HATE POLITICS, AND POLITICIANS... BUT THAT IS NEITHER HERE NOR THERE... THANKS FOR STAYING TRUE... CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO BE ABLE TO HELP YOU COMPLETE THAT BEAUTIFUL 63 DREAM. SAY HELLO TO MICHELLE FOR ME, AND STEVEY, AND BRI,BRI... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER
:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 3 2010, 11:39 PM~19234435
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER
> :wave:
> *


 :0 








:wow:


----------



## majikmike0118

bump ttt :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Dec 3 2010, 04:08 PM~19230588-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hope all is well may u both have a fun weekend see y'all soon :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP STEVE HOPE ALL IS WELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REGAL 4 [email protected] 3 2010, 10:17 PM~19233524
> *hey A i know that guy on the right A :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP MR 5 MILE MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU AT ROB'S
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 3 2010, 11:02 PM~19233898
> *No problem, I enjoy hanging out at the "ClubHouse"    :thumbsup:
> *


MARIO WHATS GOING ON MY STYLISTICS BROTHER  



> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 12:27 AM~19234394
> *HEY STEVE, SORRY BRO. I DIDN'T CATCH YOUR COMMENT THE FIRST TIME AROUND... THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES... IT'S NICE HAVING YOU ROLL BY HERE MY TRAFFIC BROTHER... IT'S SAD HOW FOLKS ARE UNDER THE IMPRESSION WE ARE TRAFFIC HATERS, AT LEAST YOU AND LOUIE STILL KNOW WHAT'S UP... I HATE POLITICS, AND POLITICIANS... BUT THAT IS NEITHER HERE NOR THERE... THANKS FOR STAYING TRUE... CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO BE ABLE TO HELP YOU COMPLETE THAT BEAUTIFUL 63 DREAM. SAY HELLO TO MICHELLE FOR ME, AND STEVEY, AND BRI,BRI...  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ ANOTHER ONE OF MY STYLISTICS BROTHER AND SIS


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Dec 3 2010, 09:19 AM~19227802
> *X68   :thumbsup:
> *


CAN'T FORGET ABOUT ENRIQUE. WHAT UP CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 8 TO COME OUT SHOULD BE SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:07 PM~19220650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE GIVING LIL TOUCH TO THE SIDE, AND GONNA GIVE THE ROOF A NEW TWIST... JUST CLOWNING WILL BE ONE CLEAN ASS MOFO...
> *



RUBEN'S 65 WILL BE A CLOWNING WHEN THIS ONE IS DONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 18 2010, 05:59 PM~19104203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice patterns homie.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 4 2010, 04:54 AM~19234909-->
> 
> 
> 
> bump ttt  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump brother Mike..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:47 AM~19236575
> *WHAT UP STEVE HOPE ALL IS WELL
> WHAT UP MR 5 MILE MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU AT ROB'S
> MARIO WHATS GOING ON MY STYLISTICS BROTHER
> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ ANOTHER ONE OF MY STYLISTICS BROTHER AND SIS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP PREZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:50 AM~19236597
> *CAN'T FORGET ABOUT ENRIQUE.  WHAT UP CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 8 TO COME OUT SHOULD BE SOON.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOD WILLING IT WILL BE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:53 AM~19236619
> *RUBEN'S 65 WILL BE A CLOWNING WHEN THIS ONE IS DONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X CDC
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73loukat_@Dec 4 2010, 04:31 PM~19238275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice patterns homie.
> *


THANKS BRO.  OF YOU FOR DROPPIN THE COMPLENT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, adams58, ~~RED~~
:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Chino and Liz, just stoping by to say hi to my Brother and Sis :wave: :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Dec 4 2010, 04:31 PM~19238275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice patterns homie.
> *


Thanks Loukat :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 4 2010, 10:29 PM~19241455
> *Hey Chino and Liz, just stoping by to say hi to my Brother and Sis  :wave:  :h5:
> *


HEY MARIO, I TOTALLY LOVE THE AVATAR, I CAN SIT HERE AND TRIP ON THAT PIC ALL DAMN DAY... :biggrin: AND THE PIC THAT THE TRAFFIC BROTHER COMENTED... THANKS FOR DROPPING LOVE ON OUR THREAD...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 10:52 PM~19241661
> *HEY MARIO, I TOTALLY LOVE THE AVATAR, I CAN SIT HERE AND TRIP ON THAT PIC ALL DAMN DAY... :biggrin: AND THE PIC THAT THE TRAFFIC BROTHER COMENTED... THANKS FOR DROPPING LOVE ON OUR THREAD...
> *


Yeah me too, I can't say it enough but I LOVE the way my car came out. Thanks to you guys!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS BRO. I KNOW ONCE YOU ARE DONE WITH THAT RIDE, YOUR RAG WILL BE HURTING PLENTY OF FEELINGS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 11:21 PM~19241909
> *THANKS BRO. I KNOW ONCE YOU ARE DONE WITH THAT RIDE, YOUR RAG WILL BE HURTING PLENTY OF FEELINGS...
> *


 :yes: :yes: Ok big Sis I'm out I have to wake up in a couple hours to go to the swapmeet. Talk to you later.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 4 2010, 11:23 PM~19241926
> *:yes:  :yes: Ok big Sis I'm out I have to wake up in a couple hours to go to the swapmeet. Talk to you later.
> *


COOL I AM OUTTY TOO... NEED TO FINISH THE POZOLE I AM COOKING FOR TOMARROW... YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 08:06 PM~19239778
> *Thanks for the bump brother Mike..
> WHAT'S UP PREZ...
> GOD WILLING IT WILL BE...
> X CDC
> THANKS BRO.   OF YOU FOR DROPPIN THE COMPLENT...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



TTT FOR DREAM WORKS CUSTOMS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 5 2010, 12:27 AM~19242291
> *TTT FOR DREAM WORKS CUSTOMS
> *


HEY ERIC HOPE ALL OF YOU ARE HAD A BLAST AT THE SWAPMEET...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 5 2010, 10:55 AM~19244114
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOVE THIS PIC TOO....


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hey Chino and Liz, hope you guys have a good night and Chino get some rest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 5 2010, 06:20 PM~19247271
> *Hey Chino and Liz, hope you guys have a good night and Chino get some rest  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MARIO, CHINO, AND I CAME TO SPEND TIME WITH MY FATHER IN LAW, THEY ARE WHATCHING SOME CLINT EASTWOOD FLICK... WHICH I BELIEVE THEY HAVE SEEN MANY TIMES BEFORE, SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I AM BORED...HAHAHA...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 06:26 PM~19247349
> *HEY MARIO, CHINO, AND I CAME TO SPEND TIME WITH MY FATHER IN LAW, THEY ARE WHATCHING SOME CLINT EASTWOOD FLICK... WHICH I BELIEVE THEY HAVE SEEN MANY TIMES BEFORE, SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I AM BORED...HAHAHA...
> *


Yeah I have to say i would be bored too!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 5 2010, 06:43 PM~19247481
> *Yeah I have to say i would be bored too!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY MARIO WHEN EVER YOU GO GET SOME CHEESECAKE YOU DIFFENTLY HAVE TO LET US KNOW SO WE CAN ORDER SOME TOO... THAT THING WAS MMM,MMM, MMM... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 07:12 PM~19247710
> *HEY MARIO WHEN EVER YOU GO GET SOME CHEESECAKE YOU DIFFENTLY HAVE TO LET US KNOW SO WE CAN ORDER SOME TOO... THAT THING WAS MMM,MMM, MMM...  :biggrin:
> *


Ok, just let me know when, The factory is right down the street from my office. I'm glad you guys are enjoying it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 5 2010, 07:29 PM~19247825
> *Ok, just let me know when, The factory is right down the street from my office.  I'm glad you guys are enjoying it. :biggrin:
> *


WE ENJOYED IT SO MUCH WE TORE THAT BAD MOFO GONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: OK I'LL ASK CHINO??? BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR MORNING COMMUTE THIS RAIN IS DANGERES FOR YOU CRAZY DRIVERS... :biggrin: J/K BUT BE SAFE OK...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 5 2010, 09:26 PM~19247349-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MARIO, CHINO, AND I CAME TO SPEND TIME WITH MY FATHER IN LAW, THEY ARE WHATCHING SOME CLINT EASTWOOD FLICK... WHICH I BELIEVE THEY HAVE SEEN MANY TIMES BEFORE, SO NEEDLESS TO SAY I AM BORED...HAHAHA...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 5 2010, 09:43 PM~19247481
> *Yeah I have to say i would be bored too!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



me too except if they were watching Gran Torino :rofl: that shit had me rollin :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YEAH I SEEN THAT ONE A FEW TIMES TOO... YOU NAME IT IF IT'S CLINT EASTWOOD, I'VE SEEN IT A FEW TIMES... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL BE POSTING UPDATES SOON...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 08:19 PM~19248283
> *WE ENJOYED IT SO MUCH WE TORE THAT BAD MOFO GONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: OK I'LL ASK CHINO??? BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR MORNING COMMUTE THIS RAIN IS DANGERES FOR YOU CRAZY DRIVERS... :biggrin: J/K BUT BE SAFE OK...
> *


MORNING COMMUTE... LOL, IF IT'S RAINING HE WON'T COMMUTE . OH SORRY LIZ I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT, THE COMMUTE TO DREAM WORKS  LOL :rofl: :rofl:

LOL, MUCH LOVE MARIO. YOU KNOW I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A BAD TIME... LOL.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 5 2010, 11:03 PM~19250063
> *MORNING COMMUTE... LOL, IF IT'S RAINING HE WON'T COMMUTE  . OH SORRY LIZ I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT, THE COMMUTE TO DREAM WORKS    LOL  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> LOL, MUCH LOVE MARIO.  YOU KNOW I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A BAD TIME... LOL.
> *


MARIO, I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT... i AM WORKING ON EARNING THAT PLAQUE...HAHAHA YOU BE SAFE TO ERIC, YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I HAVE MAD LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL YOU BROTHERS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY ERIC, I AM WAITING ON BROTHER 3 OF OUR BROTHERS TO GIVE ME #'S FOR OUR CLUB DINNER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER, eric0425

WHAT'S UP MARK??? :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 10:26 AM~19244316
> *WHAT'S UP MARK... :biggrin:
> *


Fuck this rain, hope we have sunshine tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 5 2010, 11:10 PM~19250123
> *Fuck this rain, hope we have sunshine tomorrow!
> *



I KNOW, SUNSHINE IS GOOD, BUT WE DO NEED SOME RAIN... HOW ABOUT RAIN AT NIGHT AND SUNSHINE DURING THE DAY??  THAT WOULD BE DREAMY...HAHAHA WELL HAVE A GREAT NIGHT BROTHERS...


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for the fam bam!!!!! :cheesy: mornin chino and liz!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18846721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19245429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC TOO....
> *


damn,, thats baddass.. i like those colors


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

GOOD MORNING YA'LL....


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 3 2010, 11:58 PM~19233874
> *Whats up "A" are you going to Rob's tomorrow for a thang Burger?  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


it was good seen u and the PINK SNOMAN also talking with boxer on the phone got love for all my low riding brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 05:25 AM~19251068
> *ttt for the fam bam!!!!! :cheesy: mornin chino and liz!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


good our Morning, your Afternoon?? hahaha 3 hours diffrence... hope all is well, thanks for the morning bump. :biggrin:


----------



## chevySonLy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19245429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC TOO....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider+Dec 6 2010, 08:17 AM~19251581-->
> 
> 
> 
> niiice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:47 AM~19251749
> *damn,, thats baddass.. i like those colors
> *


WHAT'S UP MAC? THANKS FOR THE LOVE!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19252310
> *GOOD MORNING YA'LL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 10:10 AM~19252310
> *GOOD MORNING YA'LL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 6 2010, 01:10 PM~19252310
> *GOOD MORNING YA'LL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: looks like me in the am!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 6 2010, 11:56 AM~19253161-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno: :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 6 2010, 12:10 PM~19253294
> *:biggrin: looks like me in the am!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND GOOD LAUGH BROTHERS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

If you guys will be there I can come through tomorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 6 2010, 04:05 PM~19255297
> *If you guys will be there I can come through tomorrow..  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE SHOULD, FROM 9-6 REGULAR TIME, BUT DON'T CUT OUT OF HERE TILL LIKE 7, 8, 9, OR 10... DEPENDING IF MY MAN IS UP TO IT... :biggrin: SEE YOU TOMARROW BRO...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 12:27 AM~19234394
> *HEY STEVE, SORRY BRO. I DIDN'T CATCH YOUR COMMENT THE FIRST TIME AROUND... THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES... IT'S NICE HAVING YOU ROLL BY HERE MY TRAFFIC BROTHER... IT'S SAD HOW FOLKS ARE UNDER THE IMPRESSION WE ARE TRAFFIC HATERS, AT LEAST YOU AND LOUIE STILL KNOW WHAT'S UP... I HATE POLITICS, AND POLITICIANS... BUT THAT IS NEITHER HERE NOR THERE... THANKS FOR STAYING TRUE... CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO BE ABLE TO HELP YOU COMPLETE THAT BEAUTIFUL 63 DREAM. SAY HELLO TO MICHELLE FOR ME, AND STEVEY, AND BRI,BRI...  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I cant wait for the 63 to take that next step forward guna start removing all of the stuff from the frame.. god willing we will have a safe winter its a bit coldy out here....


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 4 2010, 11:47 AM~19236575
> *WHAT UP STEVE HOPE ALL IS WELL
> *


 yeah just here signing up for more classes just about to finish my math class final is this thursday... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Dec 6 2010, 05:19 PM~19255912-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I cant wait for the 63 to take that next step forward guna start removing all of the stuff from the frame.. god willing we will have a safe winter its a bit coldy out here....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S A BIT COLD OVER THIS WAY TOO... YEAH GOD WILLING IT WILL BE A SAFE, SOUND, AND WONDERFUL WINTER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19255926
> *yeah just here signing up for more classes just about to finish my math class final is this thursday... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK STEVE HOPE YOU ACE THAT TEST BRO...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 6 2010, 10:48 AM~19252604
> *it was good seen u and the PINK SNOMAN also talking with boxer on the phone got love for all my low riding brothers :biggrin:
> *


Regal is looking good John with that chrome in the front  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 6 2010, 07:08 PM~19257061
> *TTT! for CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE!!! WHY NO OVERTIME??? OR DID I MISS YOU???


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 6 2010, 10:50 PM~19259747
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE!!! WHY NO OVERTIME??? OR DID I MISS YOU???
> *


No overtime yesterday, I was busy running around all day. I will put in some overtime today. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Top of the morning :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 6 2010, 07:08 PM~19257061
> *TTT! for CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE TUESDAY BUMP GUYS...

HERE GO SOME PICS. OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF...




























SEAL OF APPROVAL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 05:03 PM~19264245
> *THANKS FOR THE TUESDAY BUMP GUYS...
> 
> HERE GO SOME PICS. OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL OF APPROVAL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good guys (and gal) :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 02:03 PM~19264245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL OF APPROVAL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K  :biggrin:
> *











Approved by the man himself........ Mr. Eric Lozano


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 7 2010, 02:39 PM~19264517-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good guys (and gal)  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 02:52 PM~19264603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved by the man himself........ Mr. Eric Lozano
> *


GOOD ONE MARIO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 7 2010, 02:03 PM~19264245-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE TUESDAY BUMP GUYS...
> 
> HERE GO SOME PICS. OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL OF APPROVAL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NICE ONE SIS :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 02:39 PM~19264517
> *lookin good guys (and gal)  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 02:52 PM~19264603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved by the man himself........ Mr. Eric Lozano
> *


:rofl: :rofl: 


I KNEW THEIR WAS MORE TO YOUR POST :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 11:06 PM~19250086
> *MARIO, I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT... i AM WORKING ON EARNING THAT PLAQUE...HAHAHA YOU BE SAFE TO ERIC, YOU KNOW CHINO, AND I HAVE MAD LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL YOU BROTHERS...
> *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

CAN U BELEIVE THIS STUPID BITCH REALLY WANTED TO RUN FOR V.P. :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 02:03 PM~19264245
> *THANKS FOR THE TUESDAY BUMP GUYS...
> 
> HERE GO SOME PICS. OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEAL OF APPROVAL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD CDC AND BLACK N GOLD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 7 2010, 07:17 PM~19267182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN U BELEIVE THIS STUPID BITCH REALLY WANTED TO RUN FOR V.P. :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I remember eric had a bumper sticker that said "Vote for Palin" on his car.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Dec 7 2010, 06:07 PM~19266489-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE ONE SIS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> I KNEW THEIR WAS MORE TO YOUR POST  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 7 2010, 07:17 PM~19267182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN U BELEIVE THIS STUPID BITCH REALLY WANTED TO RUN FOR V.P. :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AINT REPUBLICIAN SO F*CK THAT B!!! AHAHAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 7 2010, 07:18 PM~19267188
> *LOOKING GOOD CDC AND BLACK N GOLD.... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CLOWNY.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 07:20 PM~19267217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I remember eric had a bumper sticker that said "Vote for Palin" on his car.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*ENRIQUES 8 IS COMING OUT SICK!!! YOU GUYS HAVE TO COME CHECK IT OUT FOOLS...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19267357
> *ENRIQUES 8 IS COMING OUT SICK!!! YOU GUYS HAVE TO COME CHECK IT OUT FOOLS...
> *


He just sent me a pic and i was like :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: Fucken bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19267357
> *ENRIQUES 8 IS COMING OUT SICK!!! YOU GUYS HAVE TO COME CHECK IT OUT FOOLS...
> *


HAS IT HIT M. LAMBERSON YET? :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for tha fam!!!!


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 07:38 PM~19267383
> *He just sent me a pic and i was like  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:  :run: Fucken bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X86 LOOKING BAD ASS :wow: :wow:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 7 2010, 07:18 PM~19267188
> *LOOKING GOOD CDC AND BLACK N GOLD.... :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP CLOWNY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 7 2010, 08:34 PM~19267952
> *X86 LOOKING BAD ASS :wow:  :wow:
> *


Whats up my brotha :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 07:20 PM~19267217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I remember eric had a bumper sticker that said "Vote for Palin" on his car.
> *


You put the sticker on my car when you were supporting Palin.. That was back when you had the banner on the side of your car "VOTE FOR PALIN" You were throwing bumper stickers on all you homies cars without them knowing :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 7 2010, 08:40 PM~19268021
> *You put the sticker on my car when you were supporting Palin.. That was back when you had the banner on the side of your car "VOTE FOR PALIN" You were throwing bumper stickers on all you homies cars without them knowing :biggrin:
> *


Bull Shit!!! you had a PALIN command center at your pad. Let me see if I can find that picture the Ontario Bulletin put of your house on the front page titled "Lowrider Diva supports PALIN" :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18846420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this color! can you pm me the color flke you used?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 7 2010, 07:38 PM~19267383-->
> 
> 
> 
> He just sent me a pic and i was like  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:  :run: Fucken bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PICTURES NEVER DO THESE RIDES JUSTICE... I AM SERIOUS IT IS BETTER IN PERSON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 7 2010, 07:44 PM~19267427
> *HAS IT HIT M. LAMBERSON YET? :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAH, CLOWNY TOMARROW, MY MAN THROWS ON THE CANDY, THEN COLOR SAND AND OFF TO MIKE'S I CAN SEE ANOTHER CDC AND DRAGGIN LINES PRODUCTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:24 PM~19267851
> *ttt for tha fam!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS KAK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Dec 7 2010, 08:34 PM~19267952
> *X86 LOOKING BAD ASS :wow:  :wow:
> *


YOU BETTER COME CHECK IT OUT PREZ...MAY NEED THE SEAL AGAIN... :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

~STYLISTICS~


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 7 2010, 08:40 PM~19268021
> *You put the sticker on my car when you were supporting Palin.. That was back when you had the banner on the side of your car "VOTE FOR PALIN" You were throwing bumper stickers on all you homies cars without them knowing :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 08:45 PM~19268066
> *Bull Shit!!! you had a PALIN command center at your pad. Let me see if I can find that picture the Ontario Bulletin put of your house on the front page titled "Lowrider Diva supports PALIN"  :biggrin:
> *


SIBLINGS FOR YOU... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 7 2010, 09:17 PM~19268377
> *i love this color! can you pm me the color flke you used?
> *


HAHAHA GOOD TRY BRO. BUT WE ARE JUST LIKE KFC. WE HOLD THOSE RECIPES TOP SECRET... :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:  :biggrin: GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED THE FLICKS...


----------



## CE 707

you guys do some realy nice work


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 7 2010, 11:17 PM~19268948
> *HAHAHA GOOD TRY BRO. BUT WE ARE JUST LIKE KFC. WE HOLD THOSE RECIPES TOP SECRET... :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:    :biggrin: GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED THE FLICKS...
> *


orale that's cool. every painter takes some secrets with them to the grave... :biggrin: 


have any other g body pics? that brown regal looks badass...


----------



## Steve9663

Morning y'all :biggrin: BUMP


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Dec 8 2010, 02:12 AM~19270373-->
> 
> 
> 
> you guys do some realy nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS, IT FEELS GOOD WHEN FOLKS ENJOY OUR WORK, AND DROP SOME LINES.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 05:15 AM~19270610
> *ttt bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BROTHER, WENT BY YOUR THREAD WITH A BUMITIE BUMP TOO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:55 AM~19271421
> *orale that's cool. every painter takes some secrets with them to the grave... :biggrin:
> have any other g body pics? that brown regal looks badass...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY MY LAPTOP TOOK A THRRRR. SO THESE ARE SOME OF THE ONLY FLICKS I GOT , BUT STAY TUNED, WE ARE GONNA START WORKING ON MY (LIZ) 78 MONTE CARLO, I AM GOING ALL OUT GIRLY ON THIS ONE BUT IN A LOWRIDER FASHION, GOT TO COMPETE WITH THEM BIG BOYS... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS, CHINO AND I REALLY DO APPRECIATE THEM...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Dec 8 2010, 09:47 AM~19271772
> *Morning y'all  :biggrin:  BUMP
> *


WHAT IT DO??? STEVE.. YOU KNOW I AM STILL TAKING STROLLS THRU YOUR NECKS OF THE WOODS...HAHAHA MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU, MICHELLE, AND THE KIDS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 08:45 PM~19268066
> *Bull Shit!!! you had a PALIN command center at your pad. Let me see if I can find that picture the Ontario Bulletin put of your house on the front page titled "Lowrider Diva supports PALIN"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 8 2010, 04:34 PM~19275435
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Clowny :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON RUBENS ROOF...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 05:33 PM~19276163
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE ON RUBENS ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing like a 44" moonroof :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 8 2010, 05:54 PM~19276376
> *Nothing like a 44" moonroof  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I KNOW SOMETHING BETTER THAN A 44" MOONROOF, A 44" WITH PATTERNS...YEAAAAAAAAAH!!!HAHAHA...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 06:12 PM~19276580
> *I KNOW SOMETHING BETTER THAN A 44" MOONROOF, A 44" WITH PATTERNS...YEAAAAAAAAAH!!!HAHAHA...
> *


Hell yeah!!!! You got me there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 8 2010, 06:13 PM~19276596
> *Hell yeah!!!! You got me there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAYS, "I KNOWWWW HUH???" :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, J.Mls
:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2010, 02:12 AM~19270373
> *you guys do some realy nice work
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 8 2010, 06:13 PM~19276596-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!!! You got me there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 07:25 PM~19277469
> *LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAYS, "I KNOWWWW HUH???"  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 8 2010, 09:04 PM~19278607
> *WHAT UP FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP ERIC... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 06:25 PM~19277469
> *LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAYS, "I KNOWWWW HUH???"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:17 PM~19278764
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP MR. MARK???


----------



## touchdowntodd

my family gets a bump

good work, good shop

puttin CLEAN cars out


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 8 2010, 11:11 PM~19280108
> *my family gets a bump
> 
> good work, good shop
> 
> puttin CLEAN cars out
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*THIS ONE ALMOST READY!!!! *:h5: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## majikmike0118

mernin fam !!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 9 2010, 06:14 AM~19281553
> *mernin fam !!!!!!
> *


X2 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 02:02 PM~19273897
> *WHAT IT DO??? STEVE.. YOU KNOW I AM STILL TAKING STROLLS THRU YOUR NECKS OF THE WOODS...HAHAHA  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU, MICHELLE, AND THE KIDS...
> *



Cool I really appriciate that. You guys have alway been a good team. God willing we get together for the completion of the 3... but thats the last on my to do list for now but the 1st on my todo list,, uknowww... it sux to see that paint job under a car cover in my Garage when it should be ready to roll.... but it will be :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209

MAN U GUYS DO SOME GOOD WORK....IM GOING THREW THE PAGES...AND I LIKE THE WAY U START THE PICS AND THAN THE FINISH PRODUCT.......TIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 08:44 PM~19279049
> *WHAT'S UP MR. MARK???
> *


Pressing up these shirts and waiting to see that bad ass 68 :biggrin:

*Good Morning! * :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 9 2010, 06:14 AM~19281553-->
> 
> 
> 
> mernin fam !!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:18 AM~19282081
> *X2  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Dec 9 2010, 09:21 AM~19282554
> *Cool I really appriciate that. You guys have alway been a good team. God willing we get together for the completion of the 3... but thats the last on my to do list for now but the 1st on my todo list,, uknowww... it sux to see that paint job under a car cover in my Garage when it should be ready to roll.... but it will be  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T WORRY STEVE, I AM SURE WE WILL STILL BE AROUND WHEN EVER YOU FEDS FALL IN ORDER. I KNOW ONCE YOU BUST THAT TRE, YOU WILL BE HURTING FEELINGS, AND HAVING PLENTY OF HATERS, AND CONGRATULATOR!!! ALL IN DUE TIME MY BROTHER...

*GOOD MORNING BROTHERS...THANKS FOR THE MORNING BUMP... *:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 9 2010, 09:44 AM~19282720
> *MAN U GUYS DO SOME GOOD WORK....IM GOING THREW THE PAGES...AND I LIKE THE WAY U START THE PICS AND THAN THE FINISH PRODUCT.......TIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS BRO. WE TRULY DO APPRECIATE THE IMPUT. WE TRY TO DO THAT FOR ALL THE RIDES THAT SWING BY HERE, BUT DO TO MY LAP TOP TAKIN A THRRR. THOSE WERE THE ONLY RIDES I HAD BACK UPS AT HOME FOR...WELL APPRECIATE YOU TAKEN TIME TO DROP THEM LINES... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 09:48 AM~19282744
> *Pressing up these shirts and waiting to see that bad ass 68  :biggrin:
> 
> Good Morning!  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BE GETTING A SHIRT RIGHT MARK??? :biggrin: AS FOR THE 68, MAN NOW I AM TRYING TO PICTURE WHAT MR. DRAGGIN LINE MIKE LAMBERSON WILL DO TO THIS BAD BOY...  :wow: :0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 PM~19283382
> *WE WILL BE GETTING A SHIRT RIGHT MARK??? :biggrin: AS FOR THE 68, MAN NOW I AM TRYING TO PICTURE WHAT MR. DRAGGIN LINE MIKE LAMBERSON WILL DO TO THIS BAD BOY...   :wow:  :0
> *


mike lamberson the best in da biz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 03:02 PM~19273897
> *
> SORRY MY LAPTOP TOOK A THRRRR. SO THESE ARE SOME OF THE ONLY FLICKS I GOT , BUT STAY TUNED, WE ARE GONNA START WORKING ON MY (LIZ) 78 MONTE CARLO, I AM GOING ALL OUT GIRLY ON THIS ONE BUT IN A LOWRIDER FASHION, GOT TO COMPETE WITH THEM BIG BOYS... :biggrin:  THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS, CHINO AND I REALLY DO APPRECIATE THEM...*


NO PROBLEM.... HMM.. I'LL BE WATCHING THAT MONTE.. :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I put in some overtime today  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 9 2010, 02:23 PM~19284737
> *NO PROBLEM.... HMM.. I'LL BE WATCHING THAT MONTE.. :wow:
> *


HAHA THANKS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 9 2010, 05:25 PM~19286291
> *I put in some overtime today    :biggrin:
> *



THAT YOU DID, YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE THE COMPANY...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 05:34 PM~19286393
> *THAT YOU DID, YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE THE COMPANY...
> *


I can't wait to see Enrique's car finished, that EIGHT is going to be sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 9 2010, 05:51 PM~19286543
> *I can't wait to see Enrique's car finished, that EIGHT is going to be sick  :thumbsup:
> *


CHINO GOT MOST OF THE BACK MASKING DONE, TOMARROW IS ANOTHER DAY, WE SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE MASKING AND CANDY TOMARROW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, TRAFFIC63 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 08:22 PM~19288010
> *CHINO GOT MOST OF THE BACK MASKING DONE, TOMARROW IS ANOTHER DAY, WE SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE MASKING AND CANDY TOMARROW...
> *


Can't wait, I'll be there tomorrow :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 9 2010, 08:29 PM~19288082
> *Can't wait, I'll be there tomorrow  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 08:23 PM~19288015
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, TRAFFIC63
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 08:22 PM~19288010
> *CHINO GOT MOST OF THE BACK MASKING DONE, TOMARROW IS ANOTHER DAY, WE SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE MASKING AND CANDY TOMARROW...
> *


X86 Looking good Chino and Liz another top motch job coming out of DREAM WORKS. :wow: :wow: :wow: I need to get by with my seal before Chino clears it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 PM~19289295
> *X86 Looking good Chino and Liz another top motch job coming out of DREAM WORKS.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I need to get by with my seal before Chino clears it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW VP IS HAPPY WITH THE PAINT JOB... WILL BE WAITING FOR THE SEAL, TO MAKE IT OFFICIAL...HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 9 2010, 10:15 AM~19283382
> *WE WILL BE GETTING A SHIRT RIGHT MARK??? :biggrin: AS FOR THE 68, MAN NOW I AM TRYING TO PICTURE WHAT MR. DRAGGIN LINE MIKE LAMBERSON WILL DO TO THIS BAD BOY...   :wow:  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## rIdaho

looking for a door for my 74 glasshouse, any suggestions?


----------



## majikmike0118

top notch work here always!!!!!!


----------



## OG-GM's

GOOOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY!!!!  





> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 PM~19289295
> *X86 Looking good Chino and Liz another top motch job coming out of DREAM WORKS.   :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I need to get by with my seal before Chino clears it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now now MR.PRES. , i have a stamps maker for you! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your favorite


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Dec 10 2010, 09:43 AM~19291914
> *GOOOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY!!!!
> now now MR.PRES. , i have a stamps maker for you! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your favorite
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Everyone  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 9 2010, 11:21 PM~19289810
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Dec 9 2010, 11:48 PM~19290046
> *looking for a door for my 74 glasshouse, any suggestions?
> *


I'LL TRY TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO??? HAVE YOU TRIDE THE CARS AND PARTS SECTION ON HERE THOUGH???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Dec 10 2010, 09:43 AM~19291914
> *GOOOOOOOD MORNING FAMILY!!!!
> now now MR.PRES. , i have a stamps maker for you! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your favorite
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD MORNING BROTHERS....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 11:49 AM~19292978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAY TO START THE DAY!!! TTT...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 12:37 PM~19293449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WAY TO START THE DAY!!! TTT...
> *


Good Morning Liz and Chino, i'll be over there in a bit. I'm waiting for my wife to get back from taking the baby to the dr. turns out she has an ear and throat infection.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 12:38 PM~19293464
> *Good Morning Liz and Chino, i'll be over there in a bit. I'm waiting for my wife to get back from taking the baby to the dr. turns out she has an ear and throat infection.
> *


OH WOW... POOR BABYGIRL... HOPE SHE GETS BETTER SOON MARIO...SO DOES THE BIG BABYGIRL HAVE IT TO??? WELL NO WORRIES, NOTHING A LIL ANTIBIOTICS WON'T HEAL... AND PLEANTY OF REST...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, $POMONA RIDER$, RAGHOUSE75

HEY POMONA RIDER, WHERE ABOUT IN POMONA, ARE YOU FROM???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARIO, SEE YOU IN A BIT, GONNA GO HELP GORDO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 11:51 AM~19293561
> *MARIO, SEE YOU IN A BIT, GONNA GO HELP GORDO...
> *




TTT..


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 12:48 PM~19293542
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, $POMONA RIDER$, RAGHOUSE75
> 
> HEY POMONA RIDER, WHERE ABOUT IN POMONA, ARE YOU FROM???
> *


im the one with the glasshouse member u came to my house bro?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Dec 10 2010, 01:08 PM~19293698
> *im the one with the glasshouse member u came to my house bro?
> *


SORRY MY BAD, I AM CHINO'S WIFE BRO... NICE TO MEET YOU... :biggrin: NICE GLASS HOUSE...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 12:46 PM~19293530
> *OH WOW... POOR BABYGIRL... HOPE SHE GETS BETTER SOON MARIO...SO DOES THE BIG BABYGIRL HAVE IT TO??? WELL NO WORRIES, NOTHING A LIL ANTIBIOTICS WON'T HEAL... AND PLEANTY OF REST...
> *


She's doing ok, I had to leave the shop to come hang out with her while my wife went to pick up my oldest daughter from school. Sorry I didn't say bye I think you were on the phone. If I don't see you guys later I'll see you tomorrow for the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

good to hear she is ok mario!!!!!!! ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 10 2010, 02:54 PM~19294500
> *good to hear she is ok mario!!!!!!! ttt  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 02:36 PM~19294352
> *She's doing ok, I had to leave the shop to come hang out with her while my wife went to pick up my oldest daughter from school. Sorry I didn't say bye I think you were on the phone. If I don't see you guys later I'll see you tomorrow for the meeting  :biggrin:
> *


AWW. THANK GOODNESS ALL SHE NEEDS IS A LIL TLC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT POSTER YOU SHOWED US OF YOUR OLD 68 THE FAMILY PIC. WAS TO DIE FOR... TOTALY LOVE IT... WELL TAKE CARE OF THAT LIL ONE, LIL BRO.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND SEE YOU TOMARROW...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 07:25 PM~19296915
> *AWW. THANK GOODNESS ALL SHE NEEDS IS A LIL TLC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT POSTER YOU SHOWED US OF YOUR OLD 68 THE FAMILY PIC. WAS TO DIE FOR... TOTALY LOVE IT... WELL TAKE CARE OF THAT LIL ONE, LIL BRO.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND SEE YOU TOMARROW...
> *


what up fam you ready for Sunday


----------



## DETONATER

*How do you bump a topic that is always on top... TTT for the homies..  *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 07:25 PM~19296915
> *AWW. THANK GOODNESS ALL SHE NEEDS IS A LIL TLC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT POSTER YOU SHOWED US OF YOUR OLD 68 THE FAMILY PIC. WAS TO DIE FOR... TOTALY LOVE IT... WELL TAKE CARE OF THAT LIL ONE, LIL BRO.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND SEE YOU TOMARROW...
> *


Thanks Liz, the pic you sent me of Enrique's eight is bad ass. You guys have a good night see you tomorrow :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Dec 10 2010, 07:39 PM~19297014-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up fam you ready for Sunday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 07:55 PM~19297150
> *How do you bump a topic that is always on top... TTT for the homies..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 07:59 PM~19297170
> *Thanks Liz, the pic you sent me of Enrique's eight is bad ass. You guys have a good night see you tomorrow  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



THANK YOU BROTHERS... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Found this old pic of my car, man it has come a long way thanks to Dreamwork Customs :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 10:30 PM~19298304
> *Found this old pic of my car, man it has come a long way thanks to Dreamwork Customs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REMIND ME TO TAKE PICS OF THE WAY IT IS NOW... LEAVE THEM LIKE :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 10:39 PM~19298362
> *REMIND ME TO TAKE PICS OF THE WAY IT IS NOW... LEAVE THEM LIKE  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I have pictures from when I first bought it, and I know you have pictures from way back. I'm going to make a portfolio of the build. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 10:30 PM~19298304
> *Found this old pic of my car, man it has come a long way thanks to Dreamwork Customs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











with the temorary radiator and radiator hose just to get it running :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 10:42 PM~19298377
> *I have pictures from when I first bought it, and I know you have pictures from way back. I'm going to make a portfolio of the build.  :biggrin:
> *


 i did on my laptop...  but lets see wat we can do with what we got... it's a trip how far this ride has came... but even a bigger trip to know it's journey has just begun...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 10:55 PM~19298479
> *i did on my laptop...   but lets see wat we can do with what we got... it's a trip how far this ride has came... but even a bigger trip to know it's journey has just begun...*


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 10:53 PM~19298452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  shoot and you aint even half way done>>> i know by the time we are done with this ride, it will be a dream come true.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY BRO WAVE TO THE VISITORS... :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 10:58 PM~19298506
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:   shoot and you aint even half way done>>> i know by the time we are done with this ride, it will be a ~CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS~ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 10 2010, 11:00 PM~19298530
> *TTMFT*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHATCH WHEN YOU SEE THE SIDE OF THE 8 IN PERSON, WE USED THAT SPECIAL INGREDIENT... VERRY HUSH HUSH... :roflmao: :roflmao: IT'S BAD AS HOW IT SHIFTS...LEAVE YOU GOING :wow: :wow: FOR A MIN...HAHAHA...SOON TO POST, STILL NEED TO SPOIL IT WITH SOME CANDY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 10:20 PM~19298694
> *WHATCH WHEN YOU SEE THE SIDE OF THE 8 IN PERSON, WE USED THAT SPECIAL INGREDIENT... VERRY HUSH HUSH... :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT'S BAD AS HOW IT SHIFTS...LEAVE YOU GOING  :wow:  :wow: FOR A MIN...HAHAHA...SOON TO POST, STILL NEED TO SPOIL IT WITH SOME CANDY... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I can get a glimpse of that tomorrow :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 11:50 PM~19298934
> *Maybe I can get a glimpse of that tomorrow  :0
> *


YOU SURE WILL BRO... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 01:53 AM~19298452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the temorary radiator and radiator hose just to get it running :biggrin:
> *


amazing homie this rags gonna be baaad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2010, 06:25 AM~19299964
> *amazing homie this rags gonna be baaad!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS MIKE, WE ARE TRYING OUR BEST TO BUST SOME FIRME ASS RIDES OUT OF OUR SPOT. WE PUT TO MUCH PRIDE, AND HARD WORK ON ALL THE RIDES NOT TO MENTION THE AMOUNT OF SACRAFICE, AND FEDS THAT GO INTO BUILDING THESE RIDES FOR THEM TO BE ANYTHING LESS THAN BAD ASS RIDES, THAT BUST OUTTA HERE...  YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO DO THAT BALANCING ACT OF MAKING FOLKS DREAMS COME TRUE...


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 06:26 PM~19302213
> *THANKS MIKE, WE ARE TRYING OUR BEST TO BUST SOME FIRME ASS RIDES  OUT OF OUR SPOT.  WE PUT TO MUCH PRIDE, AND HARD WORK ON ALL THE RIDES NOT TO MENTION THE AMOUNT OF SACRAFICE, AND FEDS THAT GO INTO BUILDING THESE RIDES FOR THEM TO BE ANYTHING LESS THAN BAD ASS RIDES, THAT BUST OUTTA HERE...  YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO DO THAT BALANCING ACT OF MAKING FOLKS DREAMS COME TRUE...
> *


quoted for troofism!!!!!!!!!  that balancing act is also hard not to go broke being affordable to the homies so be carefull sometimes i had friends who were only my friends to get their car done in the end i know who my real homies are!!! stylistics is a brothahood for life though!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2010, 04:03 PM~19302386
> *quoted for troofism!!!!!!!!!   that balancing act is also hard not to go broke being affordable to the homies so be carefull sometimes i had friends who were only my friends to get their car done in the end i know who my real homies are!!! stylistics is a brothahood for life though!!!!!!!
> *


TRU THAT, WE HAVE A FOOL WE DID ABOUT 4 RIDES, HELPED HIM CLEAN UP ONE HE TRIED TO SHOOT ON HIS OWN... ALL FOR THAT FOOL TO TRY TO TURN FOLKS AWAY CUZ HE LEARNED HOW TO SPRAY...BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SOONER OR LATER TRUE COLORS SHINE THRU... I CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT BUBBLE TO BURST... YOU KNOW KARMA IS A B*TCH, TRUST BRO. I HAVE AN EYE FOR THE FAKE, I CAUGHT THAT ONE MID WAY THRU. THE ONES THAT COME AT YOU LIKE THEY ON YOUR TEAM, BUT DEEP DOWN THEY JUST HATING ON YOUR GAME, WHISHING THEY COULD PLAY THE SAME... WE AINT THE BADDEST OUT THERE, BUT FOR THE SHORT TIME CHINO, HAS BEEN DOING THIS, WE ARE AT A LEVEL WHERE I KNOW WE STILL WILL GROW, AND FAKES WONT MESS UP THE GAME.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Sup Family, good seeing you all today had a good time kicking it and having a good laugh :biggrin: I LOVE THIS CLUB!!!!!!!! ~STYLISTICS~


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OUR BROTHERS INVISIONING ENRIQUES DREAM... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 10:18 PM~19304700
> *OUR BROTHERS INVISIONING ENRIQUES DREAM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:17 PM~19304693
> *Sup Family, good seeing you all today had a good time kicking it and having a good laugh  :biggrin: I LOVE THIS CLUB!!!!!!!! ~STYLISTICS~
> *


SAME HERE MARIO,AND I ALSO HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH MY " STYLISTICS " FAMILY.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Here you go Sleepy, here goes a pic of the K9 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:22 PM~19304734
> *Here you go Sleepy, here goes a pic of the K9  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT WAS A FRICKEN GOOD ASS LAUGH... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 10:39 PM~19304885
> *NOW THAT WAS A FRICKEN GOOD ASS LAUGH...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Knew you would like that one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 11 2010, 10:21 PM~19304721
> *SAME HERE MARIO,AND I ALSO HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH MY  " STYLISTICS " FAMILY.
> *


Good seeing you tonight Ruben, it was a good meeting :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:22 PM~19304734
> *Here you go Sleepy, here goes a pic of the K9  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR A FOOL FOR THAT ONE MARIO.


----------



## 1963SS

> Here you go Sleepy, here goes a pic of the K9 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW..THATS PIMP.. :rimshot:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:44 PM~19304919
> *Good seeing you tonight Ruben, it was a good meeting  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS GOODSEEING YOU TO MARIO.I REALLY ENJOYED OUR MEETING.WE HAVE A HELL OF A CREW.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 11 2010, 10:48 PM~19304953
> *IT WAS GOODSEEING YOU TO MARIO.I REALLY ENJOYED OUR MEETING.WE HAVE A HELL OF A CREW.
> *


We sure do, hey are you rolling tomorrow?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 11 2010, 10:48 PM~19304953
> *IT WAS GOODSEEING YOU TO MARIO.I REALLY ENJOYED OUR MEETING.WE HAVE A HELL OF A CREW.
> *


YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...


----------



## 1963SS

> YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...
> :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 09:51 PM~19304974
> *YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...
> *


X Billion.! Tonight was funny as hell and I'm looking forword to more good times! TTMFT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304974
> *YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...
> *


I feel bad for Chino, we ended up staying there pretty late and I know he has to wake up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 10:54 PM~19305001
> *X Billion.!  Tonight was funny as hell and I'm looking forword to more good times! TTMFT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...
> :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X Billion.! Tonight was funny as hell and I'm looking forword to more good times! TTMFT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT TOO... IT WAS COOL HAVING YOU HANG OUT WITH US MARK... YOU ARE A VERY COOL... I WILL PM YOU THAT INFO YOU WANTED IN A BIT. OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for Chino, we ended up staying there pretty late and I know he has to wake up early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWW. DON'T WORRY HE WILL BE OK IT'S STILL NOT THAT LATE... BUT I AM HAPPY YOU GUYS ARE CONSIDERATE TO HIS SITUATION... THANKS LIL BRO...
Click to expand...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 10:54 PM~19305001
> *X Billion.!  Tonight was funny as hell and I'm looking forword to more good times! TTMFT!
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU,I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR FUTURE MEETINGS.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 11 2010, 10:12 PM~19305138
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU,I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR FUTURE MEETINGS.
> *


X2 thanks brother.. I'll be there..!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304971
> *We sure do, hey are you rolling tomorrow?
> *


IM NOT SURE YET.I'LL CALL YOU TOMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304974
> *YES, YES WE DO, GOD WILLING WITH THE FOUNDATION WE ARE LAYING, ALL OUR FUTURE FAMILY MEMBERS WILL BE AS AWSOME AS ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE... IT WAS FUN KICKING IT AT THE SHOP TONIGHT...
> *


THATS RIGHT LIZ.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Dec 11 2010, 11:12 PM~19305138-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU,I HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR FUTURE MEETINGS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 11:13 PM~19305149
> *X2 thanks brother.. I'll be there..!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WILL BE COOL HAVING YOU COME HANG OUT...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 11 2010, 11:17 PM~19305169
> *THATS RIGHT LIZ.
> *


THANKS RUBEN... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 12 2010, 06:36 AM~19306147
> *mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

tops


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 12 2010, 06:36 AM~19306147-->
> 
> 
> 
> mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:39 PM~19307642
> *X2  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2010, 12:59 PM~19307773
> *tops
> *


THANKS BROTHERS...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 07:30 PM~19309186
> *THANKS BROTHERS...
> *


no ....... thank you for becoming one of the family!!! You guys are bringing your share and some to the table!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2010, 09:02 PM~19311428
> *no ....... thank you for becoming one of the family!!! You guys are bringing your share and some to the table!!
> *


SEE NOW THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL FAMILY... HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS I TOOK AT THE GANGS TO GRACE TOY DRIVE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 10:14 PM~19312131
> *SEE NOW THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL FAMILY... HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS I TOOK AT THE GANGS TO GRACE TOY DRIVE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pictures Liz, I had a real good time tonight with everyone. Eric's box was looking real good tonight Congrats once again on sweeping the 80's Eric :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19312190
> *Nice pictures Liz, I had a real good time tonight with everyone. Eric's box was looking real good tonight Congrats once again on sweeping the 80's Eric  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats Eric...! Looks like you guys had a good time.. Thats what it's all about.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 10:24 PM~19312228
> *Congrats Eric...! Looks like you guys had a good time.. Thats what it's all about..  :biggrin:
> *


WE SURE DID MARK, IT WAS REAL NICE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GONNA WANNA ROLL NEW YEARS DAY. THAT WAY WE CAN MAKE ARRANGEMENTS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CAN'T FORGET MY LIL BRO. MARIO... WITH BROTHER JIMMY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 12 2010, 10:21 PM~19312190
> *Nice pictures Liz, I had a real good time tonight with everyone. Eric's box was looking real good tonight Congrats once again on sweeping the 80's Eric  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO, YOU KNOW TO US ANY TIME WE ALL KICK IT, IT'S A GOOD TIME.. ERIC SWEPT THE 80'S IT WAS SO CUTE TO SEE THE BABYGIRL GET THE TROPHY FOR HIM... WAY TO GO ERIC... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 13 2010, 12:31 PM~19315490
> *TTT! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


CHINO'S WORKING ON THE 68... :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118

nice pics as always liz!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 01:35 PM~19315909
> *CHINO'S WORKING ON THE 68... :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Going to try to swing by today but if not i'll be there tomorrow for sure to check it out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 11:37 PM~19312379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T FORGET MY LIL BRO. MARIO... WITH BROTHER JIMMY...
> *


NICE PIX GLAD YOU GOT MY GOOD SIDE.. :biggrin:  

TTT!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 09:36 PM~19312362
> *WE SURE DID MARK, IT WAS REAL NICE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GONNA WANNA ROLL NEW YEARS DAY. THAT WAY WE CAN MAKE ARRANGEMENTS...
> *


Sounds like a plan, I'll talk to you about it further later.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 13 2010, 07:04 PM~19318493
> *Sounds like a plan, I'll talk to you about it further later..  :biggrin:
> *


COOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

68 IS LOOKING GREAT!!! WILL BE POSTING PICS. VERY, VERY SOON... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MR. DRAGGIN LINES WILL DO TO ACCENT OUR WORK... STAY TUNED....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 10:14 PM~19312131
> *SEE NOW THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL FAMILY... HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS I TOOK AT THE GANGS TO GRACE TOY DRIVE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GUYS.... 
:worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19319679
> *LOOKING GOOD GUYS....
> :worship:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CLOWNY....


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 13 2010, 10:00 PM~19320329
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Here you go Sleepy, here goes a pic of the K9 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS AGAIN FOR THIS ONE MARIO, I SWEAR LAUGHTER IS THE CURE TO ALL EVILS..... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 13 2010, 10:47 PM~19320800
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


awww... what's up bratt, thanks for dropping in, hey the 8 is almost done, so i should be having updates soon, i'll hit you up when i post them ok... :biggrin: have a great night girl, and once again thanks for dropping in...


----------



## majikmike0118

mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

IS THIS THE SAME GIRL????? :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 14 2010, 08:09 AM~19322713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS THE SAME GIRL????? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats up Clowny :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 14 2010, 05:52 AM~19322197-->
> 
> 
> 
> mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORNING BROTHER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 14 2010, 08:09 AM~19322713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS THE SAME GIRL????? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPEFULLY THE DAY WILL CONTINUE ON THIS SAME NOTE... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS CLOWNY... OH DON'T FORGET BRO. I HAVE THE FEDS FOR THE DANCE TICKETS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: 

Good Morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:35 AM~19323601
> *:wow:
> 
> Good Morning..  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just got back from the shop, Enrique's 68 is bad ass!!! Colors flow perfect Chino's Dreamwork Customs got down as usual Pictures are nice but it's a million times better in person :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *RAGHOUSE75, eric0425, 1963SS*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 14 2010, 08:35 PM~19328505
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, eric0425, 1963SS
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Dec 14 2010, 05:25 PM~19327088]
*HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Wow looks awsome! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS GUYS, CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO COLOR SAND AND SEND OUT TO MIKE LAMBERSON FOR A LIL STIPING & LEAFING... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

that 68 is real nice!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hoooly crap, that is badd bro.... good job


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 14 2010, 10:29 PM~19329630
> *that 68 is real nice!
> *


X2...LOOKING GOOD GUYS....OFOURSE AS ALWAYS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Dec 14 2010, 10:29 PM~19329630-->
> 
> 
> 
> that 68 is real nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. WE TRYING TO KEEP IT O.G AROUND HERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329790
> *hoooly crap, that is badd bro.... good job
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MAC, COMMING FROM A PAINTER MEANS ALLOT TO CHINO BRO. SPECIALLY SINCE YOU KNOW THE TIME AND ENERGY A JOB LIKE THIS TAKES...
> THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT...
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOLO\STYLE_@Dec 15 2010, 12:01 AM~19330534
> *X2...LOOKING GOOD GUYS....OFOURSE AS ALWAYS
> *


THANKS MUCH APPRECIATED AS ALWAYS...


----------



## majikmike0118

lookin good guys keep it up that 68 is hooooottttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW'ZERS.... WHAT DO I GOTTA DO TO GET A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT? :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD DREAMWORKS... ANOTHER ONE FOR BOOKS... IIL BE THERE TODAY TO TAKE U THEM TICKETS LIZ... ALRATO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

BOY ITS 45 DEGREES OUTSIDE, ITS FUCKEN COLD.....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NICE :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 15 2010, 05:44 AM~19331351-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good guys keep it up that 68 is hooooottttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE, BEST THING ABOUT THIS ONE IS THAT IT'S A PART OF THE FAMILY....  :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 15 2010, 07:50 AM~19331810
> *WOW'ZERS.... WHAT DO I GOTTA DO TO GET A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT? :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD DREAMWORKS... ANOTHER ONE FOR BOOKS... IIL BE THERE TODAY TO TAKE U THEM TICKETS LIZ... ALRATO.... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CLOWNY, IT WILL BE REAL COOL KICKING IT WITH ALL YOU GUYS AND GALS THIS SATURDAY... SEE YA WHEN WE SEE YA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 15 2010, 08:11 AM~19331937
> *BOY ITS 45 DEGREES OUTSIDE, ITS FUCKEN COLD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SH*T....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 10:21 AM~19332932
> *NICE :wow:
> *


 THANKS WE ARE PROUD OF THIS ONE, THESE PICS. DON'T DO IT NO JUSTICE... BUT I AM SURE YOU'LL SEE IT IN PERSON EVENTUALLY.??? ENRIQUE'S IS GONNA TAKE THIS RIDE TO ANOTHER LEVEL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT ACES HE HAS UP HIS SLEEVES???LOL...


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 01:55 PM~19333241
> *THANKS MIKE, BEST THING ABOUT THIS ONE IS THAT IT'S A PART OF THE FAMILY....   :biggrin:  :0
> *


STYLISTICS gonna be puttin it down in 2011 coast to coast!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19327088
> *HATERZ GO ON AND GET YOUR HATE ON!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 15 2010, 11:15 AM~19333407-->
> 
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS gonna be puttin it down in 2011 coast to coast!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE THAT!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-filg_70chev_@Dec 15 2010, 12:27 PM~19333829
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE GOING ON THE MIKE LAMBERSON THREAD SOON...   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME UPDATES.. 

ENRIQUE'S ROOF...


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 05:00 PM~19334559
> *HERE GO SOME UPDATES..
> 
> ENRIQUE'S ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice that bitch is baaaad!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 15 2010, 03:11 PM~19335213
> *very very nice that bitch is baaaad!!!
> *


THANKS BROTHER MIKE...





*HERE GOES SOME PICS I TOOK OF MARIOS 75 TODAY WE ARE GETTING READY TO THROW THE FINAL CLEAR COAT, BUT FIRST SOME MINOR TOUCH UPS, AND ON TO THE CLEAR...*


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COLOR SANDING MR. CLOWNY'S COUNTY BLUES, ALL WE GOT LEFT IS A LIL JAMBING, PAINT SOME PLASTIC MOULDINGS, GIVE IT THE 1,2, 3 THOUSAND HIT COLOR SANDING TREATMENT, BUFF, AND IT'S GONE... WILL MISS THIS BABY, BUT KNOWING OUR HOMIE, WE WON'T BE MISSING IT FOR LONG... :biggrin:  CUZ THIS MOFO, WILL BE COMMING TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU...HAHAHA TECHNIQUES C.C. GONNA HURT SOME FEELINGS...


----------



## pi4short

nice work.... caddy looks bad ass...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Dec 15 2010, 01:00 PM~19334559]
HERE GO SOME UPDATES.. 

ENRIQUE'S ROOF...



























[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 15 2010, 08:11 AM~19331937
> *BOY ITS 45 DEGREES OUTSIDE, ITS FUCKEN COLD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes Sir, It was a cold day today and supposed to be getting colder :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 02:00 PM~19334559
> *HERE GO SOME UPDATES..
> 
> ENRIQUE'S ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Enrique's car is even sicker in the Sun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 05:02 PM~19336082
> *THANKS BROTHER MIKE...
> HERE GOES SOME PICS I TOOK OF MARIOS 75 TODAY WE ARE GETTING READY TO THROW THE FINAL CLEAR COAT, BUT FIRST SOME MINOR TOUCH UPS, AND ON TO THE CLEAR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 05:30 PM~19336333
> *COLOR SANDING MR. CLOWNY'S COUNTY BLUES, ALL WE GOT LEFT IS A LIL JAMBING, PAINT SOME PLASTIC MOULDINGS, GIVE IT THE 1,2, 3 THOUSAND HIT COLOR SANDING TREATMENT, BUFF, AND IT'S GONE... WILL MISS THIS BABY, BUT KNOWING OUR HOMIE, WE WON'T BE MISSING IT FOR LONG... :biggrin:    CUZ THIS MOFO, WILL BE COMMING TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU...HAHAHA TECHNIQUES C.C. GONNA HURT SOME FEELINGS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"COUNTY BLUES" is bad ass, Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Just Spotted Eric's Motorcade leaving his job. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Chino's Dreamwork Customs making DREAMS come true!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 07:33 PM~19336915
> *Just Spotted Eric's Motorcade leaving his job.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS WONDERING WHAT ALL THE NOISE WAS AT WORK TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 15 2010, 07:08 PM~19337301
> *I WAS WONDERING WHAT ALL THE NOISE WAS AT WORK TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 06:33 PM~19336915
> *Just Spotted Eric's Motorcade leaving his job.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Jimmy, this would look nice on your trunk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19337729
> *Jimmy, this would look nice on your trunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HELL YA COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 PM~19338037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HELL YA BIG SEXXY COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU
> *


FIXED........ :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 15 2010, 07:33 PM~19338037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HELL YA COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU
> *


That's tight.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 15 2010, 07:50 AM~19331810
> *WOW'ZERS.... WHAT DO I GOTTA DO TO GET A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT? :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD DREAMWORKS... ANOTHER ONE FOR BOOKS... IIL BE THERE TODAY TO TAKE U THEM TICKETS LIZ... ALRATO.... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR DROPPING OFF THE TICKEST RICHARD, SEE YOU ALL ON SATURDAY...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 10:55 AM~19333241
> *THANKS WE ARE PROUD OF THIS ONE, THESE PICS. DON'T DO IT NO JUSTICE... BUT I AM SURE YOU'LL SEE IT IN PERSON EVENTUALLY.??? ENRIQUE'S IS GONNA TAKE THIS RIDE TO ANOTHER LEVEL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT ACES HE HAS UP HIS SLEEVES???LOL...
> *


Now I can officially say that I miss this car :tears: But if Enrique is taking it to the next level, then I'm all for it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS PROUDLY PRESENTS ENRIQUES "68"</span>*













































Sweet finally get to see what Chino was sooo focused on that day and what is creation came out to be... 

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP STEVE,HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 15 2010, 09:11 PM~19338433
> *WHATS UP STEVE,HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE.
> *


walking the path of our forefathers as they did in the days. doing this school & baseball thang u know,, & u


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 15 2010, 09:15 PM~19338465
> *walking the path of our forefathers as they did in the days. doing this school & baseball thang u know,, & u
> *


NOTHING MUCH,JUST WORKING.


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 15 2010, 09:18 PM~19338487
> *NOTHING MUCH,JUST WORKING.
> *



cool beans :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats up fella's :wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

handlin business as ALWAYS clean as fuck homies


----------



## 1963SS

> Jimmy, this would look nice on your trunk :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: IMA HAVE TO USE THAT ON MY INFO BOARD..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19338740
> *   :biggrin: IMA HAVE TO USE THAT ON MY INFO BOARD..
> *


That would be good for your Avatar BIG SEXXY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19338792
> *That would be good for your Avatar BIG SEXXY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK WE NEED TO FIX IT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 15 2010, 09:44 PM~19338853
> *OK WE NEED TO FIX IT :biggrin:
> *


Text me the password again


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGHOUSE75, REGAL 4 I.E

Sup John :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 15 2010, 09:44 PM~19338853
> *OK WE NEED TO FIX IT :biggrin:
> *


You didn't tell me you had your own hair product too.


----------



## REYXTC

Damn you guys get down!


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 10:58 PM~19339049
> *You didn't tell me you had your own hair product too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO YOU THINK IM PAYIN FOR THE CANDY PAINT..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 15 2010, 10:07 PM~19339176
> *HOW DO YOU THINK IM PAYIN FOR THE CANDY PAINT..
> *


Now that explains it all (BALLER). You said Eric is your best paying client right?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 03:00 PM~19334559
> *HERE GO SOME UPDATES..
> 
> ENRIQUE'S ROOF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19337729
> *Jimmy, this would look nice on your trunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MARIO, AND YOU CAPTURED HIS GOOD SIDE TOO..LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 09:07 PM~19338387
> *Now I can officially say that I miss this car :tears: But if Enrique is taking it to the next level, then I'm all for it.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE PLAYER!!! WE JUST WANT TO SEE WAT MIKE LAMBERSON IS GONNA DO TO ACCENT OUR GRAPHICS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 15 2010, 09:08 PM~19338395
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS PROUDLY PRESENTS ENRIQUES "68"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet finally get to see what Chino was sooo focused on that day and what is creation came out to be...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW YOU'RE LIKE FAMILY THATS THE ONLY REASON YOU ARE WELCOMED IN THE TOP SECRET LAB... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR PRIMA??? NEVER CAME AROUND... I BET IS COLD UP THAT HILL??? BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..... I HATE THIS COLD... BUT WE REALLY DO NEED THIS RAIN... ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU DROP IN... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, AND LIKE ALWAYS SEND MY REGARD TO YOUR LOVELY WIFE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 15 2010, 09:25 PM~19338584-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fella's  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP MARK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Dec 15 2010, 09:33 PM~19338693
> *handlin business as ALWAYS clean as fuck homies
> *


THANKS TODD...


----------



## I Am Legend

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19337044
> *Chino's Dreamwork Customs making DREAMS come true!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


BAD ASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by REYXTC+Dec 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19339109-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you guys get down!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Dec 15 2010, 10:28 PM~19339409
> *Wow! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE HUH BRAT??? LOL... I WAS DYING TO POST THIS RIDE UP... I SWEAR THESE PIX DON'T EVEN DO IT JUSTICE... BUT THE ONE THING I AM MOST PROUD OF IS HOW MY CHINO, HAS RECENTLY DONE 4 BLUE RIDES, AND NOT 1 MEMICS THE OTHER... WHEN IT COMES TO BEING ARTISTIC, MY MAN IS ON POINT... NOT BAD FOR A ROOKY...LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 10:58 PM~19339049
> *You didn't tell me you had your own hair product too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE JIMMY TA CHIDO!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19339226
> *Now that explains it all (BALLER). You said Eric is your best paying client right?
> *


HAHAHAHAHHA LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 15 2010, 11:08 PM~19339777
> *BAD ASS WORK HOMIE
> *


THANKS BRO... IT'S GOOD TO HAVE YOU BROTHER SHOW LOVE ON OUR THREAD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 15 2010, 11:40 PM~19340112
> *ORALE JIMMY TA CHIDO!!!!
> *


CUANDO NO HANDO DE CABRONA DONDE MAS LES DUELE, I AM HERE OR WITH THE FAMILY THREAD BRO...


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> Dreamwork Customs,Dec 15 2010, 01:00 PM~19334559]
> HERE GO SOME UPDATES..
> 
> ENRIQUE'S ROOF...


:wow: :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]
DAM SIS THAT LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


DAM SIS THAT LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN!!!!!!
[/quote]

NO CARNAL MY CAMERA DOESN'T DO MY MANS WORK JUSTICE, HOPEFULLY WHEN THE SUN COMES OUT I WILL SHOOT SOME MORE PICS, NO POR NADA BUT THIS CAR LOOKS SUPPER CLEAN, THE WAY HE DID THE PATTERNS ARE OFF THE HOOK... AND THE COLORS WE CHOSE, MMM, MMM VERY NICE...HAHAHA... I TOLD YOU YOU AND THE BROTHERS SHOULD GIVE A STROLL AROUND THE SHOP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

RUBEN THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR GETTING OUR SHIRTS... CHINO AND I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE BRO...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 11:51 PM~19340229
> *RUBEN THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR GETTING OUR SHIRTS... CHINO AND I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE BRO...
> *


NO PROBLEM LIZ.AND THANKS.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 15 2010, 11:53 PM~19340252
> *NO PROBLEM LIZ.AND THANKS.
> *


YOU SEEN HOW BUSSY MY MAN HAS BEEN, WE ARE SUPPOSE TO DO THE TOUCH UPS ON MARIOS 75, CLEAR COAT, AND LET IT REST FOR AT LEAST A MONTH, SO WE CAN FINISH HER OFF, YOUR BROTHERS RIDE ONLY NEEDS A LIL JAMBING AND THE PLASTIC MOULDINGS, BUFF AND VAMONOS TOO... THEN IT'S CLEAR FOR JUST CLOWNING... YOU KNOW I ADMIRE THE EFFORT, AND THE WAY YOU ARE GOING ABOUT DOING WHAT YOU DO TO THAT RIDE... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK RUBEN, YOUR CAR WILL BE A CLASSIC ONE WHATCH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HERE GOES A BEFORE PIC OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF... *


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin:


> Nice pictures Liz, I had a real good time tonight with everyone. Eric's box was looking real good tonight Congrats once again on sweeping the 80's Eric :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


missed out but you all were putting it down!!!




> CAN'T FORGET MY LIL BRO. MARIO... WITH BROTHER JIMMY...


  



> *HERE GOES A BEFORE PIC OF JUST CLOWNINGS ROOF... *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Guys and Gal  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Dec 16 2010, 06:59 AM~19341499
> *:biggrin:
> 
> missed out but you all were putting it down!!!
> 
> thats right!
> what up CLOWNY
> did you also see all the air-patrol.
> thats whats up!
> whats up MONDO...
> que onda RUBEN
> whats the happs MARK... i'll have the body-dolly ready for you tonight.
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


WHATS UP ENRIQUE,I LEFT YOUR NEW SHIRT ON THE SEAT OF YOUR ( 68 ).AND I HAVE A STYLISTICS STICKER FOR THE WINDOW ON YOUR TRUCK.GET AT ME HOMIE.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 11:59 PM~19340316
> *YOU SEEN HOW BUSSY MY MAN HAS BEEN, WE ARE SUPPOSE TO DO THE TOUCH UPS ON MARIOS 75, CLEAR COAT, AND LET IT REST FOR AT LEAST A MONTH, SO WE CAN FINISH HER OFF, YOUR BROTHERS RIDE ONLY NEEDS A LIL JAMBING AND THE PLASTIC MOULDINGS, BUFF AND VAMONOS TOO... THEN IT'S CLEAR FOR JUST CLOWNING... YOU KNOW I ADMIRE THE EFFORT, AND THE WAY YOU ARE GOING ABOUT DOING WHAT YOU DO TO THAT RIDE... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK RUBEN, YOUR CAR WILL BE A CLASSIC ONE WHATCH...
> *


THANKS LIZ, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT EITHER.


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 16 2010, 09:17 AM~19342287
> *WHATS UP ENRIQUE,I LEFT YOUR NEW SHIRT ON THE SEAT OF YOUR ( 68 ).AND I HAVE A STYLISTICS STICKER FOR THE WINDOW ON YOUR TRUCK.GET AT ME HOMIE.
> *



good looking out!!!  
thanks Ruben :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it do :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:49 AM~19343077
> *Wud it do  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARK HOW YOU DOING.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 15 2010, 10:58 PM~19339657-->
> 
> 
> 
> SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE PLAYER!!! WE JUST WANT TO SEE WAT MIKE LAMBERSON IS GONNA DO TO ACCENT OUR GRAPHICS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Dec 16 2010, 06:59 AM~19341499
> * whats up MONDO...
> *


Nada, your '68 is lookin sick bro


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:49 AM~19343077
> *Wud it do  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP MARK...HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT THUSDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 16 2010, 03:07 PM~19345011
> *Can't wait to see the pics
> Nada, your '68 is lookin sick bro
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 16 2010, 09:20 AM~19342315
> *THANKS LIZ, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT EITHER.
> *


THAT MAKES AT LEAST 2 OF US...LOL... :biggrin: I'M SURE IT WILL BE WELL WORTH ALL THE HEAD ACHES...LOL... OF THAT I AM SURE... THE DAY I LOOK FORWARD TO IS SEEING YOU DRIVING THAT MOFO, WITH SISTA CECI RIDING SHOT GUN... YOU REALLY FOUND A KEEPER RUBEN, AND WE ARE HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS, SHE ENCOURAGES YOUR DREAMS, NOT MANY SISTERS DO THAT NOW A DAYS...WELL JUST HAD TO THROW SUM LOVE FOR THE SISTER.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ENRIQUE, I GOT TO SHRINK SOME OF THE FLICKS I TOOK, BUT AS SOON AS I DO, I WILL POST THEM UP... GLAD WE HELPED MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE... I REALLY AM PROUD OF WHAT WE HAVE DONE TO THIS ONE, NOW IT'S UP TO YOU TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL....  :biggrin: STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE BUSTING OUT SOME BLUETIFUL BABIES... HAHAHA WELL EXCEPT FOR JIMMY AND MYSELF...  WELL MUCH LOVE & RESPECT BRO...


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie killin em with the CLEAN work!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 16 2010, 04:40 PM~19345783
> *bump for the homie killin em with the CLEAN work!
> *


FROM CHINO, AND MYSELF... THANKS TODD... :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 04:42 PM~19345279
> *ENRIQUE, I GOT TO SHRINK SOME OF THE FLICKS I TOOK, BUT AS SOON AS I DO, I WILL POST THEM UP... GLAD WE HELPED MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE... I REALLY AM PROUD OF WHAT WE HAVE DONE TO THIS ONE, NOW IT'S UP TO YOU TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL....   :biggrin:  STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE BUSTING OUT SOME BLUETIFUL BABIES... HAHAHA WELL EXCEPT FOR JIMMY AND MYSELF...  WELL MUCH LOVE  & RESPECT BRO...
> *


TTT FOR THE HOMIE..HEY LIS WHT DID I MISS? MINES COMMING SOON ..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19346319
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE..HEY LIS WHT DID I MISS? MINES COMMING SOON ..
> *


NOT MUCH JUST TOOK PICS. OF ENRIQUE WITH HIS 8, BUT THE FILE SIZE IS TO BIG, SO I GOT TO RESIZE THEM AND POST IT LATER... BIG SEXXXY 3 WILL BE LOOKING SHARP... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COLOR SANDED AND READY TO GO TO MR. MIKE LAMBERSON... :0 :0 :wow: :wow: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE DOES TO THIS ONE... BUT MOST OF ALL WILL BE HAPPY TO SEE THE LOGO HE CREATED FOR US... STAY TUNED FELLAS....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S AN UPDATE ON MARIOS RAGHOUSE PREPPING IT FOR MINOR TOUCHUPS, AND CLEAR COAT...


----------



## DETONATER

Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

TTT FOR THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 16 2010, 06:47 PM~19346797-->
> 
> 
> 
> COLOR SANDED AND READY TO GO TO MR. MIKE LAMBERSON...  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE DOES TO THIS ONE... BUT MOST OF ALL WILL BE HAPPY TO SEE THE LOGO HE CREATED FOR US... STAY TUNED FELLAS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 06:56 PM~19346873
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE ON MARIOS RAGHOUSE PREPPING IT FOR MINOR TOUCHUPS, AND CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm so excited to see our cars coming together, We are ALL going to be looking real good.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Shot I took of my Trunk :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Can't wait till Enrique's 68 comes back from Lamberson's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19348374
> *Shot I took of my Trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MIKE GOT DOWN WITH OUR LOGO... DAMN YOU CAUGHT SOME NATIVE IN THE BACKGROUND...* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

RAGHOUSE75,Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19348374]
Shot I took of my Trunk :biggrin: 







[/quote]

Wifey said that it looks like a cathedral, and she loves the work :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, 3GENERATIONS64, DETONATER

WHAT'S UP FELLAS... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 09:50 PM~19349042
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, 3GENERATIONS64, DETONATER
> 
> WHAT'S UP FELLAS... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: them patterns came out sick!, on mario's trunk!

Ya I photo chopped it :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:52 PM~19349057
> *:biggrin:  them patterns came out sick!, on mario's trunk!
> *


THANKS MARK!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR CHINO TO DO THE TOUCH UPS AND CLEAR THIS BABY SO I CAN TRY TO TAKE A DECENT PIC... I LOVE ALL THE DIFFERENT PATTERNS CHINO COMES UP WITH... HERE GOES A PIC OF HIM DOODLING...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> RAGHOUSE75,Dec 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19348374]
> Shot I took of my Trunk :biggrin:


Wifey said that it looks like a cathedral, and she loves the work :biggrin:
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LOVE THE EDITING YOU DID TO THE PIC... CAN'T WAIT TO MEET WIFEY... I HOPE FOR THE NEW YEARS PICNIC???


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin: that was a quick chop.. and that's definitely not wifey in the pic. :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 11:17 PM~19349337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: that was a quick chop.. and that's definitely not wifey in the pic.  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *NEVER ONCE THOUGHT IT WAS THE PIC BRINGS THE SONG ALELUYA TO MIND...LOL....*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 10:28 PM~19349408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEVER ONCE THOUGHT IT WAS THE PIC BRINGS THE SONG ALELUYA TO MIND...LOL....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ENRIQUE SHOWING HIS PRIDE!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HATERS GO ON AND HATE!!!*


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 04:18 AM~19350011
> *HATERS GO ON AND HATE!!!
> *


yup let them you all are putting it down out there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 16 2010, 09:39 PM~19348411-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till Enrique's 68 comes back from Lamberson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 11:34 PM~19349466
> *ENRIQUE SHOWING HIS PRIDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 17 2010, 05:25 AM~19350390
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



what up Mondo... what you think?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Dec 17 2010, 05:32 AM~19350406
> *what up Mondo... what you think?
> *


I like it bro. It's coming out bad ass. Have u found any hideaways?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:40 PM~19348950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good one Mark :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 11:41 AM~19351128
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin: bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 16 2010, 10:37 PM~19348374
> *Shot I took of my Trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this guy mario has a sic ass paint job :wow: i"m lucky to know him :biggrin: good job dreamworks :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Dec 17 2010, 08:41 AM~19351128-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP LIL BRO. NICE HAVING YOU CHAT WITH CHINO, WHILE I AM IN LAY IT LOW BARELY RESPONDING TO THE MORNING GREETINGS...LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:14 AM~19351356
> *Thats a good one Mark  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT SHIT HAD ME LAUGHING AND SINGING ALELUYA....LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:06 PM~19353152
> *x2  :biggrin: bump!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BROTHER MIKE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 17 2010, 01:59 PM~19353572
> *this guy mario has a sic ass paint job :wow: i"m lucky to know him :biggrin: good job dreamworks :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO. CHINO, AND I APPRECIATE IT... OH AND WE ARE NOT ONLY LUCKY TO KNOW HIM, WE ARE LUCKY TO CALL HIM BROTHER... :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 17 2010, 02:00 PM~19353586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!
> *


THANKS FOR THE HOLIDAY GREETING...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...  :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 17 2010, 01:59 PM~19353572
> *this guy mario has a sic ass paint job :wow: i"m lucky to know him :biggrin: good job dreamworks :thumbsup:
> *


Sup John, Cool talking with you today. Everytime I hang up with your ass my sides are hurting from laughing so much. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 06:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know I have said it plenty of times, but I could not be any happier with the way the 75 has come along. My face is hurting from smiling so much seeing the car clear coated with all the different flakes and candies :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you so much Chino and Liz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 06:25 PM~19355737
> *I know I have said it plenty of times, but I could not be any happier with the way the 75 has come along. My face is hurting from smiling so much seeing the car clear coated with all the different flakes and candies  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thank you so much Chino and Liz!!!!!!!!!
> *


BOY YOU KNOW IT'S A PLEASURE, WE LOVE WHAT WE DO, AND THE FACT THAT IT BRINGS YOU ALL JOY, IS THE CREME OF THE CROP...LOL... YOU CAN'T RUSH WORK LIKE THIS, NOR CAN YOU CUT CORNERS... I KNOW YOU WILL TURN THIS DREAM INTO A MASTERPIECE.... :biggrin:  I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TIO TO HOOK UP THAT TRUNK??... :drama: CAN SOMEONE PUSH PAUSE AND FAST FORWARD??? :dunno: :dunno: LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigjoe82, Dreamwork Customs, orangecrush719

WHAT'S UP BIGJOE82... HOW YOU BEEN STRANGER??? 

WHAT'S UP TO MY BROTHER IN LAW WHO IS VISITING AS A GUEST FOR THE FIRST TIME... REGISTER D SO YOU CAN SHOW OFF OUR WORK...LOL...  :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 06:25 PM~19355737
> *I know I have said it plenty of times, but I could not be any happier with the way the 75 has come along. My face is hurting from smiling so much seeing the car clear coated with all the different flakes and candies  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thank you so much Chino and Liz!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKING GOOD MARIO.YOUR RIDE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON. " STYLISTICS ". TTT


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 06:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is looking clean fellas!!


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! CHINO U GOT DOWN!!!! AND THANKS LIZ U GOT MY GOOD SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 17 2010, 06:53 PM~19355966
> *That is looking clean fellas!!
> *


Thanks Kutty, see when you are down here again and we can take this one to Victoria Gardens like we did my 68 and hopefully stumble across a hot chick with a little blue dress again  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 17 2010, 06:53 PM~19355963
> *LOOKING GOOD MARIO.YOUR RIDE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON. " STYLISTICS ". TTT
> *


Thanks Ruben Mr. 65 Impala "Just Clowning" hurting peoples feelings with a full wrapped patterned frame, chrome under carriage, flaked out with patterns paint job, 44" moonroof, murals on fire wall and gas tank...... Ok I got tired of typing to much to list. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Dec 17 2010, 07:06 PM~19356096
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! CHINO U GOT DOWN!!!! AND THANKS LIZ U GOT MY SEXY SIDE :biggrin:
> *


FIXED......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19356241
> *FIXED......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS MARIO,WERE GONNA HAVE A CLEAN ASS LINE UP.AND THAT'S NO JOKE.ONCE I GET MY ( 65 ) DONE.IM GONNA START MY ( 77 ) MONTE.I'LL KEEP YHAT ONE STREET..........


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

:wave: Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 06:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMM.. LOOKING GOOD MARIO. CHINO REALLY DID HIS THING ON THIS ONE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Dec 17 2010, 06:53 PM~19355966-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is looking clean fellas!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 07:06 PM~19356096
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! CHINO U GOT DOWN!!!! AND THANKS LIZ U GOT MY GOOD SIDE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO...OH AND IT'S A TEAM EFFORT MR... LMAO.. MY BABY DID GET DOWN ON THIS ONE, THE 8 THE 65, COUNTY BLUES, THE 63 THE 58, THE 47 THE 66, THE 70, THE 38 THE 39, HAHAHA IN SHORT HE GET'S DOWN ON ANY CAR HE WORKS ON....  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 07:18 PM~19356218
> *Thanks Ruben Mr. 65 Impala "Just Clowning" hurting peoples feelings with a full wrapped patterned frame, chrome under carriage, flaked out with patterns paint job, 44" moonroof, murals on fire wall and gas tank...... Ok I got tired of typing to much to list. :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


SHOOT YOU KNOW WE CAN MENTION ALL THE TOUCHES THE BROTHER HAS WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO HONOR OUR PAINTJOB... MUCH PROPS TO YOU RUBEN FOR THE AMOUNT OF TOUCHES YOUR ARE DOING TO JUST CLOWNING...



> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Dec 17 2010, 07:26 PM~19356288-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARIO,WERE GONNA HAVE A CLEAN ASS LINE UP.AND THAT'S NO JOKE.ONCE I GET MY ( 65 ) DONE.IM GONNA START MY ( 77 ) MONTE.I'LL KEEP YHAT ONE STREET..........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL... A STREET AND SHOW CAR SOUNDS GOOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:23 PM~19356803
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19356944
> *:wave: Looking good!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... YOUR CAR IS COMMING ALONG PRETTY GOOD TOO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Dec 17 2010, 10:16 PM~19357741
> *DAMM.. LOOKING GOOD MARIO. CHINO REALLY DID HIS THING ON THIS ONE
> *


 THATS HOW RUMORS GET STARTED, HE DID NOT DO HIS THING ON THAT ONE... HE DID THE DAMN THANG TO IT...LOL.......


----------



## DeeLoc

That paint is simply beautiful!
I'd love to see how it looks in the sun!


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 10:53 PM~19358052
> *THANKS...
> LMAO...OH AND IT'S A TEAM EFFORT MR... LMAO.. MY BABY DID GET DOWN ON THIS ONE, THE 8 THE 65, COUNTY BLUES, THE 63 THE 58, THE 47 THE 66, THE 70, THE 38 THE 39, HAHAHA IN SHORT HE GET'S DOWN ON ANY CAR HE WORKS ON....   :biggrin:
> SHOOT YOU KNOW WE CAN MENTION ALL THE TOUCHES THE BROTHER HAS WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO HONOR OUR PAINTJOB... MUCH PROPS TO YOU RUBEN FOR THE AMOUNT OF TOUCHES YOUR ARE DOING TO JUST CLOWNING...
> COOL... A STREET AND SHOW CAR SOUNDS GOOD...
> :wave:  :wave:
> THANKS BRO... YOUR CAR IS COMMING ALONG PRETTY GOOD TOO...
> THATS HOW RUMORS GET STARTED, HE DID NOT DO HIS THING ON THAT ONE... HE DID THE DAMN THANG TO IT...LOL.......
> *


THANKS LIZ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE.THANKS TO YOU AND MY DOGG CHINO FOR ALL THE IDEAS AND HARD WORK YOU GUYS PUT INTO MY RIDE.AND WHAT I LIKE BEST IS HOW IT TURNED FROM BEING A CUSTOMER TO BEING A FAMILY." THATS THE SHIT TO ME ".CANT STOP WON'T STOP.......


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Dec 18 2010, 10:39 AM~19360716
> *THANKS LIZ,LIKE I SAID IT BEFORE.THANKS TO YOU AND MY DOGG CHINO FOR ALL THE IDEAS AND HARD WORK YOU GUYS PUT INTO MY RIDE.AND WHAT I LIKE BEST IS HOW IT TURNED FROM BEING A CUSTOMER TO BEING  A FAMILY." THATS THE SHIT TO ME ".CANT STOP WON'T STOP.......
> *


That is some good shit right there! TTT for Dreamwork Customs $ Stylistics I.E.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 17 2010, 07:22 PM~19355698
> *Sup John, Cool talking with you today. Everytime I hang up with your ass my sides are hurting from laughing so much.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the bizness rite ther :thumbsup: i guess you guys aint playing :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good fam bam!!!


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

GOOD MORNING CHINO AND LIZ.I'LL SEE YOU GUYS TONITE AT THE " STYLISTICS "DINNER.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Had a real good time last night at the TECHNIQUES x-mas dance, its always a good time when we get together. See Everyone later today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 18 2010, 01:32 PM~19361432
> *thats the bizness rite ther :thumbsup: i guess you guys aint playing :wow:
> *


thank you John :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning... :wave:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Dec 18 2010, 02:32 PM~19361432
> *thats the bizness rite ther :thumbsup: i guess you guys aint playing :wow:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DAWG..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE YALL IT IS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for some CLEAN work by the brotha himself


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 11:40 AM~19367081
> *thank you John  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


shit mario i hope someday ican take my car to the clubhouse for a makeover from chino wut it dew KIKI? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

THANK U FOR UR SUPPORT CHINO & LIZ AND THE WHOLE BLACK N GOLD... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

A BIG THANK U FROM THE TECHNIQUES FAMILIA


----------



## DETONATER

*TTT...! for good times.. Happy Holidays! ! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 19 2010, 02:56 PM~19368509-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 03:39 PM~19368782
> *bump for some CLEAN work by the brotha himself
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REGAL 4 [email protected] 19 2010, 07:37 PM~19370592
> *shit mario i hope someday ican take my car to the clubhouse for a makeover from chino wut it dew KIKI? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:13 PM~19371566
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19372324
> *THANK U FOR UR SUPPORT CHINO & LIZ AND THE WHOLE BLACK N GOLD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 19 2010, 10:45 PM~19372331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG THANK U FROM THE TECHNIQUES FAMILIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 11:07 PM~19372470
> *TTT...! for good times.. Happy Holidays! !
> *


Thank you all for the Love you all have shown Chino, and Myself.... TTT FOR ALL YOU HOMIES...



A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO OUR HOMIE OUR FRIEND, MR. CLOWNY AND THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY FOR THROWING SUCH A BOMB ASS PARTY, AND FOR SHARING ALL THESE PICS. WITH US... MUCH LOVE DOGG... FROM CHINO, AND MYSELF...


----------



## majikmike0118

mornin chino and liz and all of ie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2010, 07:43 AM~19373553
> *mornin chino and liz and all of ie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2010, 05:43 AM~19373553
> *mornin chino and liz and all of ie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X3!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz, cool hanging out this weekend. See you at the shop later :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19372324
> *THANK U FOR UR SUPPORT CHINO & LIZ AND THE WHOLE BLACK N GOLD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the Pics Clowny, we had a good ass time Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E+Dec 19 2010, 07:37 PM~19370592-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit mario i hope someday ican take my car to the clubhouse for a makeover from chino wut it dew KIKI? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know, laying in the cut... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2010, 04:43 AM~19373553
> *mornin chino and liz and all of ie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SUP MY BROTHA!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY.SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOP IN A FEW HOURS.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## zap59

> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> MR ZAPATA. WANTS ONE ALSO. HOW MUCH $$$.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 20 2010, 04:43 AM~19373553-->
> 
> 
> 
> mornin chino and liz and all of ie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:36 AM~19373879
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:25 AM~19374099
> *X3!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:27 AM~19374108
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, cool hanging out this weekend. See you at the shop later  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 20 2010, 09:03 AM~19374314
> *you know, laying in the cut... :biggrin:
> SUP MY BROTHA!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 20 2010, 11:02 AM~19375081
> *GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY.SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOP IN A FEW HOURS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD AFTERNOON TO ALL OUR BROTHERS!!! THANKS FOR HOLDING DOWN THE THREAD....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zap59_@Dec 20 2010, 12:50 PM~19375909
> *MR ZAPATA. WANTS ONE ALSO. HOW MUCH $$$.
> *


HEY MR. ZAPATA WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF RE-DESIGNING OUR LOGO, MR. LAMBERSON CAME OUT WITH A BAD ASS LOGO FOR US, SO WE THINKING OF STICKING TO THAT ONE... ONCE WE GET OUR NEW ONES DONE I WILL POST... I WILL HIT UP THE PRICE IF FOLKS ARE INTRESTED ONCE WE GET THE NEW ONES DONE... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## bigshod

Nice pix .. Looks like a goodtime to me !!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 20 2010, 02:20 PM~19376695
> *Nice pix .. Looks like a goodtime to me !!
> *


THANKS SHOD, IT WAS A VERY GOOD TIME... IT'S NICE WHEN FOLKS CAN COME TOGETHER, WITHOUT DRAMA, BACK STABBING, AND IN GENERAL BS. THE TECHNIQUES DANCE WAS OFF THE HOOK AND OUR STYLISTICS FAMILY DINNER WAS THE BOMB... WE ARE BLESSED TO HAVE MET ALL THE BROTHER WE HAVE IN OUR NEW FAMILY... THANKS FOR DROPING IN BRO... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## DETONATER

Dam! ! this rain's gotta stop already!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 20 2010, 04:38 PM~19377683
> *Dam! ! this rain's gotta stop already!
> *


DAMN BRO.. I KNOW IT'S A KILLER FOR YOU IN THIS RAIN, SO STAY SAFE BRO...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 20 2010, 12:30 PM~19375738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for Dream Works Customs and the Stylistics Fam..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 20 2010, 03:47 PM~19377771
> *DAMN BRO.. I KNOW IT'S A KILLER FOR YOU IN THIS RAIN, SO STAY SAFE BRO...
> *


Not really, I keep my ass in the house.. But I know you guys are putting in the work regardless.. Just don't over do it.. can't be jacked up for X-Mas..

Any word on the banner.. If not I'll see what I can find out on my side of town.


----------



## UCRBUTTERFLY

I LOVE YOU BIG PAPI CHULO!!!! 



LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 20 2010, 11:00 PM~19381523
> *TTT for Dream Works Customs and the Stylistics Fam..
> *


THANKS ERIC... WELL ENRIQUES RIDE IS ALREADY DELEVERED TO MR. MIKE LAMBERSON...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MIKE IS GONNA DO... WELL I'LL POST PICS OF IT ON THE TRAILOR TOMORROW...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by UCRBUTTERFLY_@Dec 20 2010, 11:34 PM~19382360
> *I LOVE YOU BIG PAPI CHULO!!!!
> LOL :cheesy:
> *


UR LOST HYNA! :buttkick:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 12:35 AM~19382373
> *THANKS ERIC... WELL ENRIQUES RIDE IS ALREADY DELEVERED TO MR. MIKE LAMBERSON...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MIKE IS GONNA DO... WELL I'LL POST PICS OF IT ON THE TRAILOR TOMORROW...
> *


COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE CAR BACK FROM MIKE, SHOULD BE ANOTHER CAR ADDED TO OUR LINE UP VERY SOON. ALSO THANK YOU AND CHINO FOR GETTING AFTER THE BANNER. I WILL SEND ANOTHER TEXT FOR THE GUYS TO DROP THE MONEY OFF TO YOU AT THE SHOP IF THATS OK? MARIO WILL BE TAKING YOU MY PART TOMORROW ALONG WITH HIS. THX FOR TAKING THE LEAD ON THIS ONE..    STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...........


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 20 2010, 11:51 PM~19382484
> *COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE CAR BACK FROM MIKE, SHOULD BE ANOTHER CAR ADDED TO OUR LINE UP VERY SOON.  ALSO THANK YOU AND CHINO FOR GETTING AFTER THE BANNER.  I WILL SEND ANOTHER TEXT FOR THE GUYS TO DROP THE MONEY OFF TO YOU AT THE SHOP IF THATS OK?  MARIO WILL BE TAKING YOU MY PART TOMORROW ALONG WITH HIS. THX FOR TAKING THE LEAD ON THIS ONE..       STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...........
> *


Cool, cool, Chino found a good spot for the banner..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Dec 21 2010, 12:51 AM~19382484-->
> 
> 
> 
> COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE CAR BACK FROM MIKE, SHOULD BE ANOTHER CAR ADDED TO OUR LINE UP VERY SOON.  ALSO THANK YOU AND CHINO FOR GETTING AFTER THE BANNER.  I WILL SEND ANOTHER TEXT FOR THE GUYS TO DROP THE MONEY OFF TO YOU AT THE SHOP IF THATS OK?  MARIO WILL BE TAKING YOU MY PART TOMORROW ALONG WITH HIS. THX FOR TAKING THE LEAD ON THIS ONE..       STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO PROBLEM ANYTHING FOR THE FAM-BAM...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 21 2010, 12:52 AM~19382491
> *Cool, cool, Chino found a good spot for the banner..
> *


THANK YOU MARK FOR THE MATERIAL, YOU KNOW YOU ARE WELCOME IN THIS FAMILY, SO LET'S SEE IF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE NEW YEARS, TRY TO SWING BY, WE ARE ALL DOING A PITCH IN AND POT LUCK. THE BROTHERS FROM LA. ARE GONNA HOOK UP THE TACOS...MMMMMMMMMM... NEW YEARS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK... GOD BLESS HOPE WIFEY IS FEELING BETTER.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 12:04 AM~19382570
> *THANK YOU MARK FOR THE MATERIAL, YOU KNOW YOU ARE WELCOME IN THIS FAMILY, SO LET'S SEE IF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THE NEW YEARS, TRY TO SWING BY, WE ARE ALL DOING A PITCH IN AND POT LUCK. THE BROTHERS FROM LA. ARE GONNA HOOK UP THE TACOS...MMMMMMMMMM... NEW YEARS IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK... GOD BLESS HOPE WIFEY IS FEELING BETTER.
> *


No worries,, Team Work! PM sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by UCRBUTTERFLY+Dec 21 2010, 12:34 AM~19382360-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOU BIG PAPI CHULO!!!!
> LOL :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW. TRICK THINKS SHE GOT A CHANCE... BABY GOTS A GROUPIE...LMFAO... PSSSH WTF EVER...HAHAHAHA HELLA FUNNY...
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Dec 21 2010, 12:41 AM~19382410
> *UR LOST HYNA! :buttkick:
> *


THANKS HOMIE... HYNAS FOR YOU DON'T KNOW A NIJA, AND THEY LOVE A PAPI CHULO...LMAO....NOW THAT'S SOME COMEDY... SHE MUST NOT READ, OR SHE'D KNOW BIG PAPI CHULO DON'T CHAT...HAHAHA TRICK...GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Dec 21 2010, 02:27 AM~19382815
> *
> *


----------



## majikmike0118

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Morning Chino and Liz, can't wait to see what Mike does to Enrique's 68 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie and the CLEEEAN work


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: MORNING Y'ALL


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 21 2010, 11:25 AM~19384871
> *:biggrin:  MORNING Y'ALL
> *


Sup Steve, how is everything?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

what it do people :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 21 2010, 05:14 PM~19387353
> *what it do people  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP CLOWNY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Dec 21 2010, 06:12 PM~19387851
> *WHAT UP CLOWNY :biggrin:
> *


X75 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dreamwork Customs


WHAT'S UP TO ALL YOU BROTHERS, AND TO OUR HOMIE MR. CLOWNY... THANKS FOR CRUISING BY AND DROPPING THAT LOVE AND RESPECT...


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 21 2010, 08:31 PM~19389085-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP BROTHA KAK???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19389141
> *
> *


SUP??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK...


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 01:25 AM~19391346
> *OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKING WORK BROTHERS


----------



## DETONATER

*Just Clowning is foe sho Just Clowning!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 22 2010, 01:02 AM~19391554
> *Just Clowning is foe sho Just Clowning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARK HOW DID YOU KNOW WE ARE OLD SCHOOL??  :biggrin: BUT YOU ARE RIGHT JUST CLOWNING IS GONNA BE CLOWNING PRETTY HARD...LOL... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT BRO... HEY YOU KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME IN THE FAMILY THREAD... :biggrin: DROP IN AND SAY WHAT'S UP, YOU KNOW THE I.E. BROTHERS WILL SHOW YA LOVE... GOOD NIGHT BROTHER...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 12:14 AM~19391620
> *MARK HOW DID YOU KNOW WE ARE OLD SCHOOL??   :biggrin: BUT YOU ARE RIGHT JUST CLOWNING IS GONNA BE CLOWNING PRETTY HARD...LOL... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT BRO... HEY YOU KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME IN THE FAMILY THREAD...  :biggrin: DROP IN AND SAY WHAT'S UP, YOU KNOW THE I.E. BROTHERS WILL SHOW YA LOVE... GOOD NIGHT BROTHER...
> *



Because we are one of the same... OLD SCHOOL Gee's  :biggrin: Thanks Fam!


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 11:25 PM~19391346
> *OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's real nice work! I like the piece on the gas tank


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump for that DREAMwork


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 02:25 AM~19391346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW thats beautiful work !


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 22 2010, 11:00 AM~19392556
> *WOW thats beautiful work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bump thats an awesome gif!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc.+Dec 22 2010, 01:00 AM~19391544-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LOOKING WORK BROTHERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CARNAL... OUR BOY EDGAR IS BAD ASS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 01:20 AM~19391648
> *Because we are one of the same... OLD SCHOOL Gee's  :biggrin: Thanks Fam!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE THAT BRO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:33 AM~19392469
> *bump bump for that DREAMwork
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 22 2010, 08:00 AM~19392556
> *WOW thats beautiful work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS BRO. THAT WAS A GOOD WAY TO START THE DAY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Dec 22 2010, 08:08 AM~19392602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bump thats an awesome gif!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 X 2 HAHAHA...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 22 2010, 07:08 AM~19392602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bump thats an awesome gif!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 cracks me up!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES THESE PICS. OF A COLLISION THAT CAME IN THE DOOR...




























GOING ON THE FRAME WILL BE TAKING UPDATES PIX. LATER... :biggrin: 

COLLISIONS WELCOMED!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 12:06 AM~19389422
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA KAK???
> SUP??? :biggrin:
> *


Just bumping the real


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 12:25 AM~19391346
> *OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait til Edgar put some work on the RAGHOUSE :biggrin: Good Morning Chino and Liz :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 22 2010, 12:23 PM~19394322-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping the real
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW THAT'S RIGHT... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 22 2010, 12:30 PM~19394372
> *Can't wait til Edgar put some work on the RAGHOUSE  :biggrin: Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY LIL BRO. TATOO GUY COMMING TO THE SHOP.... I AM ALREADY SAYING OUCH!!!HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

TTT FOR THE BIG HOMIE....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON...LOOK FOR FUTURE UPDATES ON THIS RIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 10:10 PM~19399321
> *SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON...LOOK FOR FUTURE UPDATES ON THIS RIDE... :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 12:07 AM~19400908
> *TTT...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest

[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 01:11 AM~19400929
> *:wave:
> *


SUP MARK... WE ALL GOT TATTED TODAY.. WELL HALF OF US DID..LOL... CHINO, MARIO, ENRIQUE, AND MYSELF... RUBEN, AND JESSE ARE NEXT...WE ARE A BUNCH OF FOOS...LOL...BUT WE FEEL PROUD OF WHAT WE DID, SHOWING OUR GROUP HOW DEDICATED TO EACHOTHER WE ARE... ALL FOR ONE, AND ONE FOR ALL KIND OF MOTTO HERE... SO DO YOU THINK YOU CAN HANG BRO???LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

>


[/quote]

THANKS MAC. BUT THIS IS A NO PERVE ZONE...LMAO.. MAYBE SOME CHIPNDALE STRIPPERS MAY BE MORE APPEALING TO THE SECRETARY WIFE WHO IS ON HERE...LOL... (JUST THINKING OUT LOUD...)LOL...  :biggrin: BUT I AM SURE MY BROS. ARE GONNA LOVE YOU FOR IT... MAYBE EVEN THE MAN HIMSELF...LOL... SHIT COME TO THINK ABOUT IT I MAY AFTER ALL TOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT SERIOUSLY, MY MAN HARDLY EVER COMES ON HERE, HE DICTATES WHAT HE WANTS ME TO PUT DOWN, AND I HAVE SUCH A CREATIVE NATURE I IMPROVE ALLOT...LOL... SO MAC, I AM LIZ, NICE TO MEET YOU BRO... :biggrin: BY THE WAY HAVE U UPDATED PICS OF YOUR RIDE OR WHAT??? THAT'S SOMETHING HE WILL JUMP UP TO SEE IN A MIN...LOL... WELL STAY COOL AND KEEP THEM RIDES A COMMING..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE PICS OF SLEEPY'S (JESSE'S) "62"


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 22 2010, 05:10 PM~19395128
> *UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good !


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 04:46 AM~19401090
> *HERE ARE THESE PICS OF SLEEPY'S (JESSE'S) "62"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna be nice !!!!!!!! mernin chino and liz!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 12:36 AM~19401042
> *SUP MARK... WE ALL GOT TATTED TODAY.. WELL HALF OF US DID..LOL... CHINO, MARIO, ENRIQUE, AND MYSELF... RUBEN, AND JESSE ARE NEXT...WE ARE A BUNCH OF FOOS...LOL...BUT WE FEEL PROUD OF WHAT WE DID, SHOWING OUR GROUP HOW DEDICATED TO EACHOTHER WE ARE... ALL FOR ONE, AND ONE FOR ALL KIND OF MOTTO HERE... SO DO YOU THINK YOU CAN HANG BRO???LOL...
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 01:46 AM~19401090
> *HERE ARE THESE PICS OF SLEEPY'S (JESSE'S) "62"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see Sleepy's wagon come together. Sleepy and Chino have some crazy ideas for it  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 08:51 AM~19402107
> *:0
> *


Sup everyone, I can't believe it's only a couple days till Christmas. :happysad:


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 01:46 AM~19401090
> *HERE ARE THESE PICS OF SLEEPY'S (JESSE'S) "62"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT SLEEPS.I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE DAY THAT WE ARE ALL HITTING THE SHOWS TOGETHER.CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP HOMEBOY.


----------



## 1963SS

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

mernin fam!!!!!!!!!!!! merry x-mas!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:run: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19355681
> *HERE GOES THESE UP DATE OF MARIOS 75 DREAMHOUSE CLEAR COATED NOW TO CURE AND COLOR SAND AND BUFF...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got down on this homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .another satisfied customer!!!! Nice work.


----------



## 73loukat

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 16 2010, 10:39 PM~19348411
> *Can't wait till Enrique's 68 comes back from Lamberson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Enrique,your ride came out tight too homie!!!!Patterns are popping :wow:  Once again CDC,getting down


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 73loukat+Dec 24 2010, 10:34 AM~19410961-->
> 
> 
> 
> You got down on this homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .another satisfied customer!!!! Nice work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73loukat_@Dec 24 2010, 10:45 AM~19411036
> *Enrique,your ride came out tight too homie!!!!Patterns are popping  :wow:   Once again CDC,getting down
> *


THANKS MR. LOUKAT, YOUR RIDE IS PRETTY OFF THE HOOK TOO, JOE IS REALLY PUTTING IN WORK... MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 24 2010, 11:50 AM~19411549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR ALSO... FORM YOUR FRIENDS CHINO, AND LIZ....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP BROTHER BENNY... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAS A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS BROTHER, AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR....


----------



## bblanco

Hey there Sister Lizz,

How's the Family doing?

I just had a little time on my hands today and thought that i would check out your thread.  

I must say that I am truely impressed with the "QUALITY" of all the work that Chino's Dreamwork Customs put out.................... :wow: :0 :biggrin: 

It's not as easy as "people"think to provide good work and satisfaction on a consistant level. 

Yet, some people do it all the time  (CDC).......................  

Please forward my Appreciation for your Efforts to Chino and the rest of your staff.

Much love to all of our "STYLISTICS I.E." Brothers.  

May you all have a Very Merry Christmas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bblanco_@Dec 24 2010, 12:46 PM~19412088
> *Hey there Sister Lizz,
> 
> How's the Family doing?
> 
> I just had a little time on my hands today and thought that i would check out your thread.
> 
> I must say that I am truely impressed with the "QUALITY" of all the work that Chino's Dreamwork Customs put out.................... :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> It's not as easy as "people"think to provide good work and satisfaction on a consistant level.
> 
> Yet, some people do it all the time  (CDC).......................
> 
> Please forward my Appreciation for your Efforts to Chino and the rest of your staff.
> 
> Much love to all of our "STYLISTICS I.E." Brothers.
> 
> May you all have a Very Merry Christmas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER BENNY, YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING 

ABOUT, CUZ YOU WALKED THIS ROPE FOR 30+YEARS. WE REALLY APPRECIATE 

WHEN BROTHERS LIKE YOURSELF WHO HAVE BEEN IN THIS GAME, SHOW OUR 

WORK LOVE THANK YOU SO MUCH... AND YOU KNOW YOU ARE WELCOME TO 

VISIT THE THREAD AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON THE COLLISION...


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Liz and Chino  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS BRAT, I HOPE YOU HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS ALSO... 

LIZ....


MAY YOU ALL BE BLESSED WITH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.... FROM LIZ & CHINO....


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

MERRY XMAS TO MY BROTHER CHINO,LIZ AND FAMILIADE PARTE DE SU CARNAL STYLISTICSGEORGE!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Merry X-mas!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

merry xmas chino and liz....


----------



## DETONATER

Merry Xmas.!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 25 2010, 08:50 AM~19417207-->
> 
> 
> 
> Merry X-mas!!! :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:07 AM~19417257
> *merry xmas chino and liz....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:13 AM~19417290
> *Merry Xmas.!
> *


WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 2010 IS ALMOST HISTORY, HOPE THE REST OF THIS YEAR CONTINUES TO BRING ALL OF YOU MUCH SUCCESS... FROM THE CDC FAMILY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FIXED....


----------



## 1963SS

> FIXED....
> I THOUGHT SOMEONE WAS MISSING..I BET HE WAS SLEEPING..WHEN WE TOOK THE FAMILY PIX..THANK GOD FOR PHOTO SHOP..GOOD JOB SIS..OOH AND SLEEPY WAKE UR A$$ UP.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

1963SS,Dec 26 2010, 09:22 AM~19422738]
Dreamwork Customs,Dec 25 2010, 08:18 PM~19420147]

















FIXED.... 
I THOUGHT SOMEONE WAS MISSING..I BET HE WAS SLEEPING..WHEN WE TOOK THE FAMILY PIX..THANK GOD FOR PHOTO SHOP..GOOD JOB SIS..OOH AND SLEEPY WAKE UR A$$ UP.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:
[/quote]


Thats a bad ass pic,creative. Good morning everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for u brotha chino


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

" STYLISTICS " TO THE TOP. CANT STOP,WONT STOP.ALL DAY EVERY DAY.


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965, KABEL


Ya know we up in here chillin.. :biggrin: The first is around the corner.. :drama:


----------



## majikmike0118

mornin chino and liz bump ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

good morning to my STYLISTIC FAMILY and FRIENDS :biggrin: , hope everyone had a GR8 TIME this CHRISTMAS.


----------



## KAKALAK

Hope your christmas was good!!! ttt for the family!!


----------



## bigshod

Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 09:07 AM~19430378
> *Good morning :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

Good Morning Y'all hope u all had a good time with ur loved one for this Christmas, 
TTT for Chino & Liz, from the Nunez's :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning, see you guys in a bit :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> bump for u brotha chino


WHAT A FOCKER YOU FORGOT YOUR SIS FOO...LMAO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin: 



> TTT :biggrin:


ERIC, IT'S TO THE MFT...LMAO....  



> " STYLISTICS " TO THE TOP. CANT STOP,WONT STOP.ALL DAY EVERY DAY.


TILL THE CASKET DROPS...  



> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965, KABEL
> Ya know we up in here chillin.. :biggrin: The first is around the corner.. :drama:


CAN'T WAIT SO WE CAN ALL KICK IT AS ONE...



> mornin chino and liz bump ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BROTHA...



> good morning to my STYLISTIC FAMILY and FRIENDS :biggrin: , hope everyone had a GR8 TIME this CHRISTMAS.


WHAT'S UP ENRIQUE, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO... :biggrin: 



> Hope your christmas was good!!! ttt for the family!!


IT WAS GOOD... HOPE YOURS WAS TOO, MUCH LOVE OUR FLORIDA BROTHAS...



> Good morning :biggrin:



SHOD WHAT'S UP?? HOPE YOU HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS...



> x2 :biggrin:


WHAT'S UP BRO... I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO KEEP US ON TOP... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS MARK...



> Good Morning Y'all hope u all had a good time with ur loved one for this Christmas,
> TTT for Chino & Liz, from the Nunez's :biggrin:


WHAT'S UP STEVE, THANK GOD CHRISTMAS IS OVER BRO. CUZ ALTHOUGH IT IS A TIME TO GIVE, IT ALSO IS A SAD TIME FOR MY CHINO... THANKS FOR SWINGING BY STEVE, AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE PRAYING FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALWAYS... GIVE MY LIL BRI-BRI A HUG...



> Good Morning, see you guys in a bit :wave: :wave:


HOPE I SEE YOU I AM COOKING ALBONDIGAS RIGHT NOW WILL BE THERE IN LIKE 30 MIN...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ENRIQUE'S 68 IS DONE, SHOULD BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW!!! :run: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

What up brother and sister?? See you soon.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Dec 27 2010, 08:43 PM~19435088
> *What up brother and sister?? See you soon.
> *


GOD WILLING... SO HAS THE LAKEVIEW GONE DOWN??? YOU ALL HAD SOME CRAZY RAIN UP THERE... THANKS FOR DROPPING IN BRO. YOU KNOW YOU ARE WELCOMED HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 28 2010, 11:28 AM~19439864
> *HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Morning Chino and Liz, Jay's bike is bad ass. Looks crazy in the sun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 28 2010, 11:33 AM~19439893
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, Jay's bike is bad ass. Looks crazy in the sun.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO, CAN'T WAIT TILL WE ALL START ROLLING AND TAKING THE KIDS AND THEIR LIL BIKES OUT, WE R STILL GONNA RE-DO YOURS RIGHT??? GOT TO MAKE SURE BABYGIRLS BIKE LOOKS CUTE NEXT TO DADDYS, RIDE...  :biggrin: OUT WITH THE OLD, IN WITH THE NEW... JUST LIKE THIS YEAR... MAY ALL THE NEGATIVITY STAY STUCK IN 2010, AND NOT FIND IT'S WAY TO 2011... I KNOW THIS YEAR AND NEXT WILL BE THE BEST CUZ WE WILL BE SPENDING THEM WITH WONDERFUL PEEPS... :biggrin:  WELL LIL BRO. GONNA HIT THE MOTHER CHAPTER, AND BOUNCE TO GET A HOT COCOA...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 28 2010, 11:37 AM~19439926
> *THANKS MARIO, CAN'T WAIT TILL WE ALL START ROLLING AND TAKING THE KIDS AND THEIR LIL BIKES OUT, WE R STILL GONNA RE-DO YOURS RIGHT??? GOT TO MAKE SURE BABYGIRLS BIKE LOOKS CUTE NEXT TO DADDYS, RIDE...   :biggrin:  OUT WITH THE OLD, IN WITH THE NEW... JUST LIKE THIS YEAR... MAY ALL THE NEGATIVITY STAY STUCK IN 2010, AND NOT FIND IT'S WAY TO 2011... I KNOW THIS YEAR AND NEXT WILL BE THE BEST CUZ WE WILL BE SPENDING THEM WITH WONDERFUL PEEPS... :biggrin:    WELL LIL BRO. GONNA HIT THE MOTHER CHAPTER, AND BOUNCE TO GET A HOT COCOA...
> *


Yeah I am really looking forward to 2011. Yeah I'm going to re-do my daughters bike to match daddy's ride  I will see you guys at the shop later. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Dec 28 2010, 10:28 AM~19439864]
HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0 









































































Good morning! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 28 2010, 12:28 PM~19439864
> *HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS PIMP..NICE!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bike looks good homie...

clean work as ALWAYS


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 28 2010, 11:28 AM~19439864
> *HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looking good!


----------



## bigshod

that bike is on HIT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118

bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 11:14 AM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *


Although no words can really help to ease the loss you bear, just know that you all are very close in every thought and prayer. Lean on your friends for strength, and always remember how much you are cared about. May your cousin Rest In Peace. :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 12:14 PM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *


Sorry to hear the bad news Liz, hang in there and stay strong sister. :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: whats going on? :wave:


edited after posting.... I am sorry for your loss of your cousin and we will keep you in our thoughts. If you need anything pm me or cisco :yessad:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 12:14 PM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT LIZ.YOU GUYS KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 12:14 PM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *



SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR LOSS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 801Rider

:angel: :angel:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

OUR CONDOLENCES TO U AND UR FAMILY LIZ, ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES C.C.


----------



## DeeLoc

:angel: :tears:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:angel:


----------



## majikmike0118

sorry to hear about yor loss keep your head up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :tears:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 01:14 PM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *


HEY SIS..SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS,GOD BLESS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Although no words can really help to ease the loss you bear, just know that you all are very close in every thought and prayer. Lean on your friends for strength, and always remember how much you are cared about. May your cousin Rest In Peace. :angel: :angel:





> Sorry to hear the bad news Liz, hang in there and stay strong sister. :angel: :angel:





> :wave: whats going on? :wave:
> edited after posting.... I am sorry for your loss of your cousin and we will keep you in our thoughts. If you need anything pm me or cisco :yessad:





> SORRY TO HEAR THAT LIZ.YOU GUYS KEEP YOUR HEAD UP.





> SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR LOSS :angel: :angel: :angel:





> :angel: :angel:





> OUR CONDOLENCES TO U AND UR FAMILY LIZ, ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES C.C.





> :angel: :tears:





> :angel:





> sorry to hear about yor loss keep your head up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :tears:





> HEY SIS..SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS,GOD BLESS


*ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU!!! FOR THE THOUGHTS, THE PRAYERS AND ABOVE ALL FOR THE LOVE YOU ALL HAVE SHOWN... *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*UPDATES...*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 12:14 PM~19449427
> *Thanks for the Love Everyone, I really don't know if I will  be on here today, but just want to thank all of you who drop us Love. My family has suffered a loss a wonderful cousin has passed today after a long battle with lung disease... Funny thing is he was never a smoker??? He leaves behind a wonderful wife, and a beautiful daughter and handsome son. I would like to take this time to say we are not promised tomorrow, so take advantage of each momment you all get to share with the ones you Love... Cuz at the end of the Test, their memories of you will be all that they will have to cherish once you're gone... Well I'll post pics of Enriques ride onces it gets back... Much Love and Respect Liz...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR PRAYERS GO OUT YOUR FAM LIZ, FIL-GARZA :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19460028
> *SORRY TO HEAR PRAYERS GO OUT YOUR FAM LIZ,  FIL-GARZA  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


*THANK YOU FIL... I TAKE COMFERT KNOWING HE NO LONGER IS SUFFERING... *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19460027
> *UPDATES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, it's a trip seeing Chino fix something so banged up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19460266
> *Looking good, it's a trip seeing Chino fix something so banged up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT... HE TAKES RIDES THAT ARE BANGED UP, NEGLECTED, CANCERED OUT, AND TURNS THEM ALL TO AS GOOD IF NOT BETTER THAN WHEN THEY WERE NEW... I LOVE SEEING MY MAN AT WORK, MAKES ME PROUD TO SEE HOW MUCH PRIDE GOES INTO EVERYTHING HE DOES... :biggrin: :biggrin: ALWAYS LEAVES ME SAYING :wow: ... THAT'S WHY I TAKE PICS. TO DOCUMENT ALL HE DOES... I AM HIS #1 FAN YOU KNOW???LOL... AS IF YOU DIDN'T HUH???LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04

Sorry for your Loss, may your Cousin Rest in Peace! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 06:03 PM~19461206
> *Sorry for your Loss, may your Cousin Rest in Peace! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANKS BRAT, IT'S A SAD WAY TO END ONE YEAR AND START THE NEW YEAR. WILL HAVE WAKE ON SUNDAY, AND FUNERAL ON MONDAY... IT WON'T REALLY HIT ME TILL I SEE HIM, I KNOW MYSELF, I WILL GO THRU MY GREAVING STAGE, THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENT...


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 08:18 PM~19462422
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, ELGORDO, caddyryder10


GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## caddyryder10

:wave:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19460027
> *UPDATES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT Chino doing what he dose best :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Good Morning....another nice day to paint :biggrin: Have a safe New Years Eve


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 07:14 AM~19466004
> *Good Morning....another nice day to paint :biggrin:  Have a safe New Years Eve
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 31 2010, 08:14 AM~19466004-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning....another nice day to paint :biggrin:  Have a safe New Years Eve
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAY YOU HAVE A SAFE, HAPPY AND BLESSED NEW YEARS SHOD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 09:49 AM~19466566
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


THAT GOES DOUBLE FOR YOU BRO...


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year Liz and Chino!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

HAPPY NEW YEAR CHINO & LIS  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Dec 31 2010, 10:29 PM~19472468
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR CHINO & LIS   :biggrin:
> *


X2 :420:


----------



## bigshod

happy new year DW'S


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I had a good time hanging out today, 2011 is going to be a good year for us all!!! STYLISTICS TTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

We had a great time yesterday.. I would have loved to stay longer, but it's all good.. The bbq was off the hook and I hope to enjoy a gathering like that again.. So the New Year started great then when I got home I found myself having to deal with a clog in the pipes and now I need a snake.. Houses are just not like cars..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Well hope you all had a Great New Year, to our Brothers to our Friends, May this year bring all of you much success, health, love, and happiness!!! Thank You all for your continued support... Sadly I will have to attend my cousins wake today & Funeral tomorrow, so reality will knock me on my A double SnakeS... I will post updates as soon as I feel well... Thank You all for all the kind words, and the prayers, to those who pray keep my cousins Tony's family in your prayers... Much Love and Respect. Liz...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

:biggrin: what up FAMILY...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Good morning family....


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning, and may the love of those around you help you through the days ahead.


----------



## six 2

CHINO I'M TRYING TO CONTACT YOU. THE PHONE NUMBER SAYS DISCONNECTED.


----------



## KAKALAK

:ttt:


----------



## Steve9663

I WOULD LIKE TO WISH U ALL A VERY SUCCESSFULL NEW YEAR AND MAY GOD BLESS CHINO, LIZ & UR BABIES.
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS. 

LOVE STEVEN, MICHELLE & BABIES...
2011


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHAT UP PEOPLE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 2 2011, 03:20 PM~19483116-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 3 2011, 07:15 AM~19489086
> *:biggrin:  what up FAMILY...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP ENRIQUE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:10 AM~19489440
> *Good morning family....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVENING ALEX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:22 AM~19489502
> *Good Morning, and may the love of those around you help you through the days ahead.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK, BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO BE THAT HUMBLE... TO PROUD TO CRY MUCH, LET ALONE EXPECT ANYONE OTHER THAN ME, MYSELF, AND I TO PUT THE PIECES TOGETHER... I AM A BIG GIRL, AND BIG GIRLS DON'T CRY... I WILL BE FINE, MY COUSIN LOOKED SO AT PEACE, HE PASSED IN HIS SLEEP THE BEST WAY TO GO IF YOU ASK ME... IT HURTS TO SAY GOOD BYE, BUT IN HIS CASE IT FEELS GOOD TO KNOW THE GOOD LORD HAD MERCY ON HIS SOUL... THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING A FRIEND... IT'S FUNNY HOW THE FOLKS YOU THINK ARE YOUR FRIENDS, REALLY DON'T MESSURE UP SOMETIMES... BUT THAT'S LIFE I GUESS... I AM GLAD WE MET, I HAVE YOUR WIFES DISHES, I WILL BE TAKING THEM TO THE SHOP FOR WHEN EVER YOU GUYS WANT TO SWING BY FOR THEM... TELL ANGEL I SAID IT WAS A PLEASURE SPENDING TIME WITH HER THIS WEEKEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by six [email protected] 3 2011, 10:13 AM~19489749
> *CHINO I'M TRYING TO CONTACT YOU. THE PHONE NUMBER SAYS DISCONNECTED.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE LINE IS DOWN, THEY SAID IT SHOULD BE UP BY TOMORROW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:44 AM~19490384
> *:ttt:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU KAK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 12:23 PM~19490687
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WISH U ALL A VERY SUCCESSFULL NEW YEAR AND MAY GOD BLESS CHINO, LIZ & UR BABIES.
> SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS.
> 
> LOVE STEVEN, MICHELLE & BABIES...
> 2011
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND STEVE... IT IS MUCH APPRECIATED, AND MAY THE SAME BLESSINGS BE GIVEN TO YOU, MICHELLE, AND STEVEN, AND BRI-BRI...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 3 2011, 04:12 PM~19492256
> *WHAT UP PEOPLE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE LAUGH CLOWNY, THAT PICTURE JUST MAKES ME WANT TO YELL YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA.... LMAO... I NEEDED THAT... THANKS...


----------



## eric0425

TTT. What up Chino and Liz hope your doing better Liz..


----------



## DETONATER

Woop Woop...! got a little work done today.. Thanks to Enrique for letting me use his body cart, and support from Chino & Liz I can start on my next challange... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19494879
> *TTT. What up Chino and Liz hope your doing better Liz..
> *


DOING GOOD... THANKS ERIC...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP MY " STYLISTICS " FAM-BAM.WHAT'S EVERY ONE UP TO.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19495103
> *Woop Woop...! got a little work done today.. Thanks to Enrique for letting me use his body cart, and support from Chino & Liz I can start on my next challange...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... YOU GOT MUCH DONE MARK... MY POOR CHINO, HAD IT TOUGH TODAY, NEEDED HELP, THE PHONE IS DOWN BUT SHOULD BE UP BY TOMORROW, STUPID VERIZON... MINE WILL HAVE TO WAIT, CUZ FAMILY CAME FIRST... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MARK..


----------



## DETONATER

Don't stop won't stop, Nothing gets us down.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19495136
> *WHATS UP MY " STYLISTICS " FAM-BAM.WHAT'S EVERY ONE UP TO.
> *


WHAT'S UP RUBEN... KEEPING BUSY, AND TRYING TO STAY UP, GORDO HAD A MESSED UP DAY...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:46 PM~19495161
> *WOW... YOU GOT MUCH DONE MARK... MY POOR CHINO, HAD IT TOUGH TODAY, NEEDED HELP, THE PHONE IS DOWN BUT SHOULD BE UP BY TOMORROW, STUPID VERIZON... MINE WILL HAVE TO WAIT, CUZ FAMILY CAME FIRST... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MARK..
> *


Next time tell him to send up some smoke signals and I'll be on my way! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 PM~19495190
> *Don't stop won't stop, Nothing gets us down..  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT...LOL... HEY I AM TAKING ANGELS DISH TOMORROW, SO WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO SWING BY THE SHOP TO PICK IT UP, DO SO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19495216
> *Next time tell him to send up some smoke signals and I'll be on my way!  :biggrin:
> *


SEE NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE BOMB... LET'S SEE MAYBE WE WILL BUG SOME OF YOU TOMORROW, GOD KNOWS, I CAN'T DO THAT JOB...HAHAHA I AM PULLING MY GIRL CARD...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:50 PM~19495226
> *TRUE THAT...LOL... HEY I AM TAKING ANGELS DISH TOMORROW, SO WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO SWING BY THE SHOP TO PICK IT UP, DO SO...
> *


Ok cool, She said thank you for making her feel welcome and she's looking forward to kickin it with you again..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19495261
> *Ok cool, She said thank you for making her feel welcome and she's looking forward to kickin it with you again..
> *


DITTO BRO... I THOUGHT YOUR WIFE IS AS COOL AS SISTA CECI... I FELT RIGHT AT HOME WITH HER...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19495279
> *DITTO BRO... I THOUGHT YOUR WIFE IS AS COOL AS SISTA CECI... I FELT RIGHT AT HOME WITH HER...
> *


right on, gotta bounce and lock up the tools. I'll see if I can make it tomorrow for a little while..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19495307
> *right on, gotta bounce and lock up the tools. I'll see if I can make it tomorrow for a little while..
> *


COOL NICE TALKING TO YOU MARK... HAVE A GREAT NIGHT AND SAY HELLO TO YOUR LOVELY WIFE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL I'LL POST UPDATES TOMORROW, I SPENT MOST OF TODAY WITH MY FAM-BAM... BUT TOMORROW IS BUSINESS LIKE ALWAYS... SO EXPECT UPDATES...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19495320
> *COOL NICE TALKING TO YOU MARK... HAVE A GREAT NIGHT AND SAY HELLO TO YOUR LOVELY WIFE...
> *


X2, She right here.. lol :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 09:00 PM~19495392
> *X2, She right here.. lol  :h5:  :h5:
> *


GOOD NIGHT TO BOTH OF YOU I WILL HIT THE POST YOUR RIDES, AND GO TAKE MY MEDS... LOL... GOOD NIGHT ANGEL AND MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NOW THIS IS WAT I CALL SKILLS...LOL...


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19495103
> *Woop Woop...! got a little work done today.. Thanks to Enrique for letting me use his body cart, and support from Chino & Liz I can start on my next challange...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good Mark :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you guys in a bit as soon as I sneak out of work :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 4 2011, 09:08 AM~19499205
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz, see you guys in a bit as soon as I sneak out of work  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING MARIO... HOW YOU DOING??? THEY REALLY HAVE BEEN WORKING YOU LATELY... :biggrin: MAN I HAVE BEEN GOING ON PHOTOBUCKET TO CATCH SOME LAUGHS, GOD KNOWS I HATE BEING SAD, I THINK LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE FOR ME...I'M GLAD, I GOT WIND OF WHERE CLOWNY FINDS HIS FUNNIES... LOL... SEE U WHEN YOU COME DOWN, I AM GONNA TAKE PICS. IN A BIT OF THE COLLISION CHINO IS WORKING ON... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 11:18 AM~19500033
> *GOOD MORNING MARIO... HOW YOU DOING??? THEY REALLY HAVE BEEN WORKING YOU LATELY...  :biggrin: MAN I HAVE BEEN GOING ON PHOTOBUCKET TO CATCH SOME LAUGHS, GOD KNOWS I HATE BEING SAD, I THINK LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE FOR ME...I'M GLAD, I GOT WIND OF WHERE CLOWNY FINDS HIS FUNNIES... LOL... SEE U WHEN YOU COME DOWN, I AM GONNA TAKE PICS. IN A BIT OF THE COLLISION CHINO IS WORKING ON... :biggrin:
> *


Glad your feeling a little better Liz, they got me working today but I was actually off yesterday, I was home sick I must have ate something bad the night before :happysad: See you guys in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 4 2011, 11:34 AM~19500161
> *Glad your feeling a little better Liz, they got me working today but I was actually off yesterday, I was home sick I must have ate something bad the night before  :happysad:  See you guys in a bit.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I AM GLAD YOU ARE BETTER... SHOOT YOU GAVE ME FLASHBACKS OF WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII...WELL AT LEAST YOU ARE BETTER... DAMN NEW YEAR AND NONE OF YOU HAVE CAME TO VISIT, I JUST THOUGHT OF THAT... NOW THAT'S FUCKED UP!!! LOL... HEY I JUST EDITED MY COMMENT DON'T WANT MISCOMUNICATIONS, IT IS MEGA MILLIONS DAY... I STILL GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED...MY EYES, MY TOES, MY ARMS AND MY LEGS...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 10:58 AM~19500350
> *WELL I AM GLAD YOU ARE BETTER... SHOOT YOU GAVE ME FLASHBACKS OF WHEN I WAS IN HAWAII...WELL AT LEAST YOU ARE BETTER... DAMN NEW YEAR AND NONE OF YOU HAVE CAME TO VISIT, I JUST THOUGHT OF THAT... NOW THAT'S FUCKED UP!!! LOL... HEY I JUST EDITED MY COMMENT DON'T WANT MISCOMUNICATIONS, IT IS MEGA MILLIONS DAY... I STILL GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED...MY EYES, MY TOES, MY ARMS AND MY LEGS...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dam your just a big twisted knot.. :roflmao: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 01:28 PM~19500941
> *Dam your just a big twisted knot..  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


LOL... ANYTHING FOR THE MEGA... HOW YOU DOING TODAY BRO.???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19500966
> *LOL... ANYTHING FOR THE MEGA... HOW YOU DOING TODAY BRO.???
> *


Not bad, I've got my friends van in my drive way with a bad bearing in the front of the 3rd member, we pulled out the passenger axle because we thought the problem was there but its not.. So I'm waiting for him to come over so we can continue working on it. Its a dana 44 so we'll swap out the bearring and probably the spider gears.. :happysad: 

I think I better get a lotto ticket too.. I need some of that!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 4 2011, 01:55 PM~19501099
> *Not bad, I've got my friends van in my drive way with a bad bearing in the front of the 3rd member, we pulled out the passenger axle because we thought the problem was there but its not.. So I'm waiting for him to come over so we can continue working on it. Its a dana 44 so we'll swap out the bearring and probably the spider gears..  :happysad:
> 
> I think I better get a lotto ticket too.. I need some of that!
> *


EWWWW... YOU ARE A GREASE MONKEY TODAY...LOL... GOOD LUCK BRO. BUT I THINK I HAVE THE WINNING NUMBERS ALREADY...   :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... I LOVE HOW CHINO'S WORK INSPIRES OTHERS...I AM SOOO GALD WE ARE PAVING THE WAY FOR CHANGE, YOUR CAR HAS INSPIRED OTHERS... :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD MARIO, I KNOW CHINO, AND I ARE VERY PROUD OF THAT FACT... AND JUST SO FOLKS DON'T FORGET CHINO DIDN'T HAVE TO BITE NO ONES WORK... :biggrin: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MARK WHAT'S UP BRO??? I GOT TO LET MY NIECE FINISH A PROJECT SAY GOOD NIGHT TO ANGEL FOR ME, I'M GONNA HIT THE FAMILY AND GO WATCH TV. WITH MY BABY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 07:46 PM~19505439
> *HEY MARK WHAT'S UP BRO??? I GOT TO LET MY NIECE FINISH A PROJECT SAY GOOD NIGHT TO ANGEL FOR ME, I'M GONNA HIT THE FAMILY AND GO WATCH TV. WITH MY BABY... :biggrin:
> *


Back to pick a part tomorrow.. other than that just chillin.. Angel said Wuzzzz Up! :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend

WHAT UP CHINO,LIZ,& THE REST OF THE STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE FAMILY TTT. EXCELLENT WORK I LOVE IT.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 08:41 PM~19505350
> *TTMFT... I LOVE HOW CHINO'S WORK INSPIRES OTHERS...I AM SOOO GALD WE ARE PAVING THE WAY FOR CHANGE, YOUR CAR HAS INSPIRED OTHERS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD MARIO,  I KNOW CHINO, AND I ARE VERY PROUD OF THAT FACT... AND JUST SO FOLKS DON'T FORGET CHINO DIDN'T HAVE TO BITE NO ONES WORK...  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Oh we all know how happy I am with the way the rag came out, could not be any happier :yes: :yes: :yes: DREAMWORK CUSTOMS TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 4 2011, 08:49 PM~19505486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back to pick a part tomorrow.. other than that just chillin.. Angel said Wuzzzz Up!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL HOPE THE PART HUNTING GOES WELL... OH AND TO ANGEL, WUZZZZZ UP GIRL... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I Am Legend_@Jan 4 2011, 08:54 PM~19505547
> *WHAT UP CHINO,LIZ,& THE REST OF THE STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE FAMILY TTT. EXCELLENT WORK I LOVE IT.
> *


THANKS BROTHER... I'M GLAD YOU VISITED OUR THREAD, AND LIKE THE WORK YOU SEE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS CARNAL... DROP IN WHEN EVER...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 08:41 PM~19505350
> *TTMFT... I LOVE HOW CHINO'S WORK INSPIRES OTHERS...I AM SOOO GALD WE ARE PAVING THE WAY FOR CHANGE, YOUR CAR HAS INSPIRED OTHERS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD MARIO,  I KNOW CHINO, AND I ARE VERY PROUD OF THAT FACT... AND JUST SO FOLKS DON'T FORGET CHINO DIDN'T HAVE TO BITE NO ONES WORK...  :biggrin:  :0
> *



TO THE TOP FOR DREAM WORKS AND MARIO'S 75 RAG


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 4 2011, 09:11 PM~19505771
> *Oh we all know how happy I am with the way the rag came out, could not be any happier  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: DREAMWORK CUSTOMS TTT!
> *


AWWW... THANKS BRO... WE KNOW HOW HAPPY YOU ARE WITH THE WORK BRO. I'M JUST SAYING TAKE PRIDE THAT OTHERS LIKE IT SO MUCH THEY WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU...LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 4 2011, 09:13 PM~19505806
> *TO THE TOP FOR DREAM WORKS AND MARIO'S 75 RAG
> *


THANKS ERIC... I KNOW WE ARE IN HEADING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION CUZ WE GOT FOLKS FOLLOWING OUR LEAD...  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 09:15 PM~19505840
> *AWWW... THANKS BRO... WE KNOW HOW HAPPY YOU ARE WITH THE WORK BRO. I'M JUST SAYING TAKE PRIDE THAT OTHERS LIKE IT SO MUCH THEY WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU...LMAO...
> *


I sure will, thats why I had Lamberson blast the shop name on the trunk so everyone can see who painted it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP LIZ... I FOUND THIS PICTURE OF "ERIC" ON FACE BOOK... THIS
GUY JUST DONT STOP... :roflmao: :rimshot: JUST WANTED TO MAKE U LAUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP LIZ... I FOUND THIS PICTURE OF  "ERIC" ON FACE BOOK... THIS
> GUY JUST DONT STOP... :roflmao:  :rimshot: JUST WANTED TO MAKE U LAUGH. :biggrin:
> *


Sup Clowny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP LIZ... I FOUND THIS PICTURE OF  "ERIC" ON FACE BOOK... THIS
> GUY JUST DONT STOP... :roflmao:  :rimshot: JUST WANTED TO MAKE U LAUGH. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN CLOWNY I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU FOR A GOOD LAUGH BRO... THAT SHIT IS SO FUCKEN WRONG, FUNNY AS HELL, BUT WRONG BRO...   (THAT'S SO I DON'T GET FINED...)


----------



## I Am Legend

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 09:12 PM~19505785
> *COOL HOPE THE PART HUNTING GOES WELL... OH AND TO ANGEL, WUZZZZZ UP GIRL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS BROTHER... I'M GLAD YOU VISITED OUR THREAD, AND LIKE THE WORK YOU SEE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS CARNAL... DROP IN WHEN EVER...
> *


HELL YEA SIS ALL IN THE FAMILY YOU KNOW IT STYLISTICS INC TTT.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19506353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKEN CLOWNY I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU FOR A GOOD LAUGH BRO... THAT SHIT IS SO FUCKEN WRONG, FUNNY AS HELL, BUT WRONG BRO...    (THAT'S SO I DON'T GET FINED...)*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 4 2011, 08:48 PM~19506407
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, eric0425

:0 So the fines are starting at ? ? :biggrin: Sup Eric..


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP LIZ... I FOUND THIS PICTURE OF  "ERIC" ON FACE BOOK... THIS
> GUY JUST DONT STOP... :roflmao:  :rimshot: JUST WANTED TO MAKE U LAUGH. :biggrin:
> *



What brother looking good on that trip you took to the Grand Canyon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 4 2011, 10:42 PM~19507086
> *What brother looking good on that trip you took to the Grand Canyon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 









DONT GET ME STARTED FOOOO... HERES UR SENIOR PICTURE... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

:wave: :wave: JUST STOPPIN THROUGH...HOPE ALL IS WELL & MUCH RESPECT TO Y'ALL!!!


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 4 2011, 10:42 PM~19507086-->
> 
> 
> 
> What brother looking good on that trip you took to the Grand Canyon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19507367
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET ME STARTED FOOOO... HERES UR SENIOR PICTURE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS UP FAMILY!!!! i love the fact that we can have tons of fun and remain at peace! you guys are killing me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Gooooooood Morning everybody :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 4 2011, 10:42 PM~19507086-->
> 
> 
> 
> What brother looking good on that trip you took to the Grand Canyon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ERIC YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR LEAGUE BRO...NEVER PLAY AROUND WITH A CLOWN, HE WILL CLOWN YOU HARD...(NO ****)LMAO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19507367
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET ME STARTED FOOOO... HERES UR SENIOR PICTURE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRRRRRY ERIC.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CLOWNY GAVE YOU THE OKIE DOKIE...STAY DOWN BRO... STAY DOWN...DON'T WANT TO SEE HIM GIVE YOU THE 1, 2, 3... LMFAO....OH AND I AINT LAUGHING AT YOU, I AM JUST LAUGHING WITH HIM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOLO\[email protected] 5 2011, 04:30 AM~19508561
> *:wave:  :wave: JUST STOPPIN THROUGH...HOPE ALL IS WELL & MUCH RESPECT TO Y'ALL!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. APPRECIATE THE RESPECT AND THE WELL WISHES, WE HAVE A GOOD CIRCLE OF BROTHERS, SO BEST BELIEVE WE WILL ALWAYS BE FINE... THANK YOU FOR DROPPING IN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 5 2011, 05:55 AM~19508755
> *WHATS UP FAMILY!!!! i love the fact that we can have tons of fun and remain at peace! you guys are killing me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SECOND THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 07:22 AM~19508982
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORNING BROTHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 08:27 AM~19509260
> *Gooooooood Morning everybody  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP LIL BRO... SEE YOU IN A WHILE I AM COOKING A ROAST AND TRYING TO CATCH UP ON LAUNDRY, SINCE I HAVE BEEN GOING FROM HAPPY TO SAD GET TOGETHERS ALL WEEK...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 08:57 AM~19509398
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


MORNING MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/CAR%20040.jpg[/img

[b][font=Optima][SIZE=3]RE POSTING SO THE FANS CAN GET A BETTER LOOK AT WHAT TO COPY... ;) ;) TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO, AND THE FACT OTHERS ARE COPING ONLY SHOWS THEY TAKING NOTICE TOO... CDC WILL BE HAVING A GREAT 2011...[/font][/SIZE][/b]


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 02:52 PM~19510647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/CAR%20040.jpg[/img
> 
> [b][font=Optima][SIZE=3]RE POSTING SO THE FANS CAN GET A BETTER LOOK AT WHAT TO COPY... ;)  ;) TAKE PRIDE IN  WHAT WE DO, AND THE FACT OTHERS ARE COPING ONLY SHOWS THEY TAKING NOTICE TOO... CDC WILL BE HAVING A GREAT 2011...[/font][/SIZE][/b]
> [/b][/quote]
> nice as always fam!!!!!!!! :cool:*


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...! 




So Mario, I get to drive it first right..? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 01:52 PM~19510647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/CAR%20040.jpg[/img
> 
> [b][font=Optima][SIZE=3]RE POSTING SO THE FANS CAN GET A BETTER LOOK AT WHAT TO COPY... ;)  ;) TAKE PRIDE IN  WHAT WE DO, AND THE <span style=\'color:red\'>FACT OTHERS ARE COPING[/font] ONLY SHOWS THEY TAKING NOTICE TOO... CDC WILL BE HAVING A GREAT 2011...</span>[/SIZE][/b]
> [/b][/quote]
> POST LINKS :biggrin:
> 
> :drama:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19512063
> *TTT...!
> So Mario, I get to drive it first right..?  :biggrin:
> *


with or without the milk crate :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2011, 02:31 PM~19512424
> *POST LINKS  :biggrin:
> 
> :drama:
> *


Thats an inside thing homie, has nothing to do with Texas..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 04:25 PM~19513487
> *with or without the milk crate  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


With out a milk crate, I'll be hitting the switch from the floor looking over the top of the door.. ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:52 AM~19510647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/CAR%20040.jpg[/img
> 
> [b][font=Optima][SIZE=3]RE POSTING SO THE FANS CAN GET A BETTER LOOK AT WHAT TO COPY... ;)  ;) TAKE PRIDE IN  WHAT WE DO, AND THE FACT OTHERS ARE COPING ONLY SHOWS THEY TAKING NOTICE TOO... CDC WILL BE HAVING A GREAT 2011...[/font][/SIZE][/b]
> [/b][/quote]
> :wow: :0 niceeeee ;)*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 05:58 PM~19513891
> *With out a milk crate, I'll be hitting the switch from the floor looking over the top of the door.. !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jan 5 2011, 01:59 PM~19511668-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice as always fam!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU LOL... (THAT'S ME BEING SILLY...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19512063
> *TTT...!
> So Mario, I get to drive it first right..?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHHHH DON'T TELL NO ONE MARK, BUT I GOT WIND THAT I WILL BE TAKING THE FIRST RIDE DOWN FREMONT AVE... LMAO... VERY HUSH HUSH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 03:31 PM~19512424
> *POST LINKS  :biggrin:
> 
> :drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA... LINK??? I WOULD BUT THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE... AND SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE WHO IS AROUND US...  SORRY TEXAS, IT'S A HAVE TO BE HERE TO UNDERSTAND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 05:25 PM~19513487
> *with or without the milk crate  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUD MILK CRATES ARE THE LATEST CRAZE... HAVEN'T YOU HEARD???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 05:57 PM~19513879
> *Thats an inside thing homie, has nothing to do with Texas..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DITTO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 05:58 PM~19513891
> *With out a milk crate, I'll be hitting the switch from the floor looking over the top of the door.. !  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO... I CAN ACTUALLY PICTURE THAT BRO... HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 06:01 PM~19513913
> *:wow:  :0 niceeeee
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHOD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19514081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MARK IS TOO MUCH...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 07:15 PM~19514808
> *SHHHH DON'T TELL NO ONE MARK, BUT I GOT WIND THAT I WILL BE TAKING THE FIRST RIDE DOWN FREMONT AVE... LMAO... VERY HUSH HUSH...
> *


Going to have to stack two crates on each other then  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ASS IT AINT NICE TO MAKE FUN OF SHORT PEOPLE, SPECIALLY WHEN YOUR RIDE IS STILL HERE..... LMAO... CALL THE SHOP...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 07:22 PM~19514890
> *ASS IT AINT NICE TO MAKE FUN OF SHORT PEOPLE, SPECIALLY WHEN YOUR RIDE IS STILL HERE..... LMAO... CALL THE SHOP...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Not making fun Liz, just want to make sure you can reach the pedals..... :biggrin: Don't want you wrecking my baby


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19507367
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET ME STARTED FOOOO... HERES UR SENIOR PICTURE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Found this pic of Eric's "Tru-Devotion" that DreamOn posted on his thread :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 5 2011, 07:33 PM~19515006-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Not making fun Liz, just want to make sure you can reach the pedals..... :biggrin: Don't want you wrecking my baby
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i KNOW YOU WASN'T, AND TRUST, THAT BABY IS TOO PRECIOUS FOR ME TO EVEN PRETEND TO DRIVE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 07:34 PM~19515027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAN CHINO, AND ME ALMOST PISSSSSSSSED OUR PANTS ON THAT ONE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 07:34 PM~19515032
> *Found this pic of Eric's "Tru-Devotion" that DreamOn posted on his thread  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... BEAUTIFUL PIC... :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

RAGHOUSE75,Jan 5 2011, 06:34 PM~19515032]
Found this pic of Eric's "Tru-Devotion" that DreamOn posted on his thread :biggrin: 








[/quote]

Looks sharp eric, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 09:41 PM~19505350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT... I LOVE HOW CHINO'S WORK INSPIRES OTHERS...I AM SOOO GALD WE ARE PAVING THE WAY FOR CHANGE, YOUR CAR HAS INSPIRED OTHERS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD MARIO,  I KNOW CHINO, AND I ARE VERY PROUD OF THAT FACT... AND JUST SO FOLKS DON'T FORGET CHINO DIDN'T HAVE TO BITE NO ONES WORK...  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:42 AM~19510095
> *ERIC YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR LEAGUE BRO...NEVER PLAY AROUND WITH A CLOWN, HE WILL CLOWN YOU HARD...(NO ****)LMAO.....
> SORRRRRRY ERIC.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CLOWNY GAVE YOU THE OKIE DOKIE...STAY DOWN BRO... STAY DOWN...DON'T WANT TO SEE HIM GIVE YOU THE 1, 2, 3... LMFAO....OH AND I AINT LAUGHING AT YOU, I AM JUST LAUGHING WITH HIM...
> THANKS BRO. APPRECIATE THE RESPECT AND THE WELL WISHES, WE HAVE A GOOD CIRCLE OF BROTHERS, SO BEST BELIEVE WE WILL ALWAYS BE FINE... THANK YOU FOR DROPPING IN...
> I SECOND THAT!!!
> MORNING BROTHER...
> SUP LIL BRO... SEE YOU IN A WHILE I AM COOKING A ROAST AND TRYING TO CATCH UP ON LAUNDRY, SINCE I HAVE BEEN GOING FROM HAPPY TO SAD GET TOGETHERS ALL WEEK...
> MORNING MARK...
> *



Nice its all good and all having a good tome with each other. :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19507367
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET ME STARTED FOOOO... HERES UR SENIOR PICTURE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats up foo what show were you at?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Where is Big Sexy.......or should we call him by his new name Billy........or is it Big Sexy Billy. Got this picture of you Chevy and Larry shooting his Musket


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 5 2011, 08:07 PM~19515480-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice its all good and all having a good tIme with each other.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH I KNOW THAT'S TRU...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 08:12 PM~19515536
> *Whats up foo what show were you at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SNAPP JUST WHEN I THOUGH YOU WAS DOWN FOR THE COUNT...LMAO... (CLOWNY I CLEAN MY HANDS BRO, I TRIED TO WORN'EM... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 08:20 PM~19515642
> *Where is Big Sexy.......or should we call him by his new name Billy........or is it Big Sexy Billy. Got this picture of you Chevy and Larry shooting his Musket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN...I SHOULD HAVE BET CHINO YOU WAS GONNA GET THAT BROTHER... LMAO...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, Dreamwork Customs, eric0425

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DAMN YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST BUNCH OF FOOLS WE HAVE HAD THE GREAT PLEASURE OF MEETING... I SWEAR...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 PM~19515717
> *DAMN YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST BUNCH OF FOOLS WE HAVE HAD THE GREAT PLEASURE OF MEETING... I SWEAR...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S THIS HIT, THAT WE LOVE SINCE CHINO IS HALF USO... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 08:37 PM~19515864
> *HERE'S THIS HIT, THAT WE LOVE SINCE CHINO IS HAVE USO... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 08:38 PM~19515880
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN YOU KNOW I'M SHORT WHEN CHINO GOTS NEPHEWS WHO ARE 5 AND 6 ON HIS SAMOAN SIDE AND ALMOST MY HEIGHT... THEY MAKE ME FEEL LIKE A LIL PERSON FOR REAL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:20 PM~19515642
> *Where is Big Sexy.......or should we call him by his new name Billy........or is it Big Sexy Billy. Got this picture of you Chevy and Larry shooting his Musket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, guss68imp, 1963SS

WHAT'S UP JIMMY... :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:29 PM~19516483
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, guss68imp, 1963SS
> 
> WHAT'S UP JIMMY... :biggrin:
> *


LOL..WHATS UP SISTA..MARIOS A FOOL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:28 PM~19516476
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Sup Jimmy


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:33 PM~19516531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup Jimmy
> *


Sorry I meant Billy :h5:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 4 2011, 08:41 PM~19505350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT... I LOVE HOW CHINO'S WORK INSPIRES OTHERS...I AM SOOO GALD WE ARE PAVING THE WAY FOR CHANGE, YOUR CAR HAS INSPIRED OTHERS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD FEEL PROUD MARIO,  I KNOW CHINO, AND I ARE VERY PROUD OF THAT FACT... AND JUST SO FOLKS DON'T FORGET CHINO DIDN'T HAVE TO BITE NO ONES WORK...  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :wow: looking goood Mario :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jan 5 2011, 09:34 PM~19516541
> *:wow: looking goood Mario :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Guss, trying to keep up with you Homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:35 PM~19516552
> *Thanks Guss, trying to keep up with you Homie    :thumbsup:
> *


U making me think twice :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS+Jan 5 2011, 09:28 PM~19516476-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 09:30 PM~19516498
> *LOL..WHATS UP SISTA..MARIOS A FOOL!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW I WAS LAUGHING WHEN I WAVED HI... HUH BRO??? LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 09:33 PM~19516531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup Jimmy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 09:33 PM~19516536
> *Sorry I meant Billy  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET THE ENTERTAINMENT BEGIN...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-guss68imp_@Jan 5 2011, 09:34 PM~19516541
> *:wow: looking goood Mario :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH CHINO REALLY HIT THIS RIDE OUT OF THE PARK... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jan 5 2011, 09:36 PM~19516564
> *U making me think twice :biggrin:
> *


Your 68 is bad ass, love the way it came out and I could only imagine what else you will end up doing to it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 08:12 PM~19515536
> *Whats up foo what show were you at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'MON DOGG! U GOTTA COME AT ME WITH SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT... :biggrin: HERES ANOTHER ONE UR PRIVATE HOME VIDEOS.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:39 PM~19516593
> *C'MON DOGG! U GOTTA COME AT ME WITH SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT... :biggrin: HERES ANOTHER ONE UR PRIVATE HOME VIDEOS.. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP CLOWNY, I TRIED TO WORN A BROTHER...LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:42 PM~19516619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


GET ERIC MARIO... CHINO'S EVEN GONNA WATCH THIS SHOW...


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:33 PM~19516536
> *Sorry I meant Billy  :h5:
> *


YOUR A FOOL... :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:44 PM~19516644
> *YOUR A FOOL... :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


I AM WAITING FOR THE MAIN EVENT CLOWNY VS. ERIC... PLACE YOUR BETS BROTHERS... ON THE DOWNLOW, I GOT MY MONEY ON THE HOMIE CLOWNY...


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:45 PM~19516662
> *I AM WAITING FOR THE MAIN EVENT CLOWNY VS. ERIC... PLACE YOUR BETS BROTHERS... ON THE DOWNLOW, I GOT MY MONEY ON THE HOMIE CLOWNY...
> *


YEA IMA HAVE TO WAIT FOR THIS ONE.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19516686
> *YEA IMA HAVE TO WAIT FOR THIS ONE.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:
> *


So what you up to tomorrow Big Sexy?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHERE'S ERIC???
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 09:49 PM~19516707
> *WHERE'S ERIC???
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

ALL BETS ON CLOWNY... MY COMPUTER IS LOADED WITH THIS STUFF...
I HAVENT GOT TO POST PINK BALD HEADED GUYS YET.. IM WAITING :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:48 PM~19516699
> *So what you up to tomorrow Big Sexy?
> *


I GOT TO ORDER A TRANNY FOR MY SISTERS CAR AND SEE IF RICKS GOT WORK FOR ME..WHAT U GOT PLANNED


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19516722
> *I GOT TO ORDER A TRANNY FOR MY SISTERS CAR AND SEE IF RICKS GOT WORK FOR ME..WHAT U GOT PLANNED
> *


Work.........What else :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:50 PM~19516720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL BETS ON CLOWNY... MY COMPUTER IS LOADED WITH THIS STUFF...
> I HAVENT GOT TO POST PINK BALD HEADED GUYS YET.. IM WAITING :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:49 PM~19516707
> *WHERE'S ERIC???
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :sprint: :ninja:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHERE IS ERIC???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CLOWNY GIVE HIM ANOTHER ONE FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:52 PM~19516738
> *Work.........What else  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


WOW THATS GOT TO BE DIFFERENT FOR YOU.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie chino and the CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN work


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP ESE! MAKE A COME BACK OR LOOSE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:54 PM~19516771
> *WOW THATS GOT TO BE DIFFERENT FOR YOU.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What you talking about Billy, I go to work everyday. Not like you having all week off


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:54 PM~19516775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP ESE! MAKE A COME BACK OR LOOSE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ( THINK I HEARD AN UNCLE IN THE BACKGROUND?)


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

IM JUST HAVING A GOOD OLD TIME OVER HERE... 
WHATS UP FAMILY SHOULD I GIVE HIM A BREAK????


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 09:56 PM~19516802
> *What you talking about Billy, I go to work everyday. Not like you having all week off
> *


 :no: :no: ARE YOU SAYING THAT WITH A STR8 FACE??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:56 PM~19516802
> *What you talking about Billy, I go to work everyday. Not like you having all week off
> *


YEA BUT I GOT TO WORK THE WEEKEND...


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:58 PM~19516823
> *:no:  :no: ARE YOU SAYING THAT WITH A STR8 FACE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNW HES TRYING WITH ALL HIS MIGHT!!!!! :angry:  :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:57 PM~19516810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM JUST HAVING A GOOD OLD TIME OVER HERE...
> WHATS UP FAMILY SHOULD I GIVE HIM A BREAK????
> *


NOT TILL YOU TEACH HIM A CARTMAN LESSON...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 09:58 PM~19516823
> *:no:  :no: ARE YOU SAYING THAT WITH A STR8 FACE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Trying my hardest Liz.................ok can't hold it in any longer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1963SS

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 1963SS, gangsterbiggie23, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA, RAGHOUSE75, Dreamwork Customs, negro94


I SEE OVER HERE TO *****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:00 PM~19516847
> *Trying my hardest Liz.................ok can't hold it in any longer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S WORST ERIC GETTING A BEATDOWN WHILE HE IS ABSENT OR YOU STR8 FACE LYING??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 09:58 PM~19516823
> *:no:  :no: ARE YOU SAYING THAT WITH A STR8 FACE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











AS STRAIGHT AS CAN BE... :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 09:59 PM~19516840
> *YOU KNW HES TRYING WITH ALL HIS MIGHT!!!!! :angry:    :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know the funny part about today is everytime Larry sees you now he's going to call you Billy and it's going to be hard to keep a straight face and not laugh. Guess we all have to call you Billy when your at Dreamworks :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:02 PM~19516875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS STRAIGHT AS CAN BE... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:02 PM~19516875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS STRAIGHT AS CAN BE... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## 1963SS

> AS STRAIGHT AS CAN BE... :roflmao:
> HEY LOOKS LIKE MARIO TRYING TO KEEP A STR8 FACE..WHEN HE TELLS EVERYONE HE WORKED TODAY... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:02 PM~19516884
> *You know the funny part about today is everytime Larry sees you now he's going to call you Billy and it's going to be hard to keep a straight face and not laugh. Guess we all have to call you Billy when your at Dreamworks  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOOO TRUE... OLD DOGS DON'T LEARN NEW TRICKS... SORRY JIMMY...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RAGHOUSE75, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA, Dreamwork Customs, negro94, eric0425, DETONATER, 1963SS, gangsterbiggie23

Party up in here :run: :run: :run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:03 PM~19516896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


Look who Decided to show up :wow: :wow:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

OK, GOOD NITE FAMILY LOVE & RESPECT TO U ALL EVEN U "ERIC"  BUT ONE LAST PICTURE OF MY BOY BIG E...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:04 PM~19516907
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: RAGHOUSE75, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA, Dreamwork Customs, negro94, eric0425, DETONATER, 1963SS, gangsterbiggie23
> 
> Party up in here  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


LET THE GAMES BEGIN... :h5: :h5:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:54 PM~19516775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP ESE! MAKE A COME BACK OR LOOSE
> *


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 11:04 PM~19516904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOOO TRUE... OLD DOGS DON'T LEARN NEW TRICKS... SORRY JIMMY...
> *


ITS ALL GOOD..YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME WHATEVER..ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:05 PM~19516924
> *OK, GOOD NITE FAMILY LOVE & RESPECT TO U ALL EVEN U "ERIC"  BUT ONE LAST PICTURE OF MY BOY BIG E...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MUST HAVE BEEN BE4 THE LAPBAND... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Man my wife just came to the room wondering why the fuck I was laughing so much :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:05 PM~19516924
> *OK, GOOD NITE FAMILY LOVE & RESPECT TO U ALL EVEN U "ERIC"  BUT ONE LAST PICTURE OF MY BOY BIG E...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH WTF HE'S BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19516946
> *ITS ALL GOOD..YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME WHATEVER..ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatever? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19516943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:07 PM~19516952
> *OHH WTF HE'S BACK... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:08 PM~19516963
> *Whatever?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


BE NICE BROTHER MARIO WE LEAVE THOSE NAMES FOR THE HATERZ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19516947
> *THAT MUST HAVE BEEN BE4 THE LAPBAND... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:10 PM~19516991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY PART IS THE FOOLS THAT DO DRIVE BY HATES GONNA THINK IT'S TRUE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:11 PM~19517005
> *FUNNY PART IS THE FOOLS THAT DO DRIVE BY HATES GONNA THINK IT'S TRUE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No Shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WE MUST BE IN BETWEEN ROUNDS SO LET ME PROVIDE THE ENTERTAINMENT...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:08 PM~19516969
> *:roflmao:
> *


Clowny putting it down











Oh shit I F'd up posted the wrong picture above here is the right one below


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19517056
> *WE MUST BE IN BETWEEN ROUNDS SO LET ME PROVIDE THE ENTERTAINMENT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19517059
> *Clowny putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I F'd up posted the wrong picture above here is the right one below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'MON ERIC, I KNOW THERE IS A FUNNIER ONE THAN THAT??? I GIVE YOU 5 OUT OF A 10... YOU ARE FALLING BEHIND BRO... (AHHH LISTEN TO ME COACHING THE BROTHER...) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET UP AND FIGHT...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

BIG E, DOING BIG THANGS.... :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:16 PM~19517082
> *That shit is funny  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARIO, IT IS SOO GONNA BE FUN NOW THAT I KNOW HOW TO POST LINKS...LMAO..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LOVE SOUTH PARK HERE'S THIS ONE...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19517151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG E, DOING BIG THANGS.... :roflmao:
> *



WOW WOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19517151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG E, DOING BIG THANGS.... :roflmao:
> *


EEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW MY EYES MY POOR LIL EYES... TO GAY CLOWNY REWIND AND TRY THAT ONE MORE TIME...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nerver always much love and having some fun :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS A FOUNDING FATHER OF OUR CHAPTER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:26 PM~19517203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S MUCH BETTER.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19517151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG E, DOING BIG THANGS.... :roflmao:
> *



BIG CLOWNY REALLY DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19517231
> *BIG CLOWNY REALLY DOING BIG THANGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY WHERE DID U FINDS THOSE AT? THATS NOT FUNNY ANYMORE.... :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19517231
> *BIG CLOWNY REALLY DOING BIG THANGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWW.... YOU ALL ARE LOOSING POINTS CHINO CALLED FAUL, GO TO EACHOTHERS CORNERS AND COME AGAIN... MINUS THE **** SHIT... WE ALL KNOW THEY ARE FUNNY... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Man you guys are Killing me over here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DING DING DING...


----------



## eric0425

Good Night :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OKAY FELLAS WE NEED YOUR HELP TELLY UP THE SCORES AND PLACE YOUR VOTES... :0 :0


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:31 PM~19517273
> *Man you guys are Killing me over here  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHY HOW DEAD R U???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AND MAY THE BEST MAN WIN... I NEED TO TAKE MY MEDS... :420:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:34 PM~19517310
> *WHY HOW DEAD R U???? :biggrin:
> *


Ok fellas, good night talk to you all later. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 10:35 PM~19517322
> *Ok fellas, good night talk to you all later.  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DON'T FORGET TO PLACE YOUR VOTE... AND YOU ALL HAVE TO DO THIS AGAIN CHINO AND ME ARE BUSTING THE HELL UP OVER HERE...THANKS CLOWNY AND ERIC... YOU TWO ARE THE BESTEST...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19517234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK SORRY ERIC, BUT HANDS DOWN WE PLACE 2 VOTES FOR BROTHER CLOWNY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE SEALED THE DEAL...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HES DOWN! HES DOWN FOR THE COUNT.... :roflmao: 
GOOD NITE YA'LL, IM TIRED... ILL BE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION 
CENTER THIS SATURAY FOR " EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW" COME OUT SHOW 
SOME LOVE I NEED UR VOTES, COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY BUT NEVER 
THE LESS "TRUCHA" WILL BE LOOKING SHARP AS FUCK.. TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE PEOPLE... BUENAS NOCHES....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:39 PM~19517373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HES DOWN! HES DOWN FOR THE COUNT.... :roflmao:
> GOOD NITE YA'LL, IM TIRED... ILL BE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION
> CENTER THIS SATURAY FOR " EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW" COME OUT SHOW
> SOME LOVE I NEED UR VOTES, COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY BUT NEVER
> THE LESS "TRUCHA" WILL BE LOOKING SHARP AS FUCK.. TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE PEOPLE... BUENAS NOCHES....
> *


AWWW... MAN CLOWNY TRUCHA IS ONE BAD BABY, SORRY BUT WITH CHINO'S COMMUNITY SERVICE, WE ARE MISSING ALLOT... TILL 2012...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:39 PM~19517373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HES DOWN! HES DOWN FOR THE COUNT.... :roflmao:
> GOOD NITE YA'LL, IM TIRED... ILL BE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION
> CENTER THIS SATURAY FOR " EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW" COME OUT SHOW
> SOME LOVE I NEED UR VOTES, COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY BUT NEVER
> THE LESS "TRUCHA" WILL BE LOOKING SHARP AS FUCK.. TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE PEOPLE... BUENAS NOCHES....
> *


What time does it start Clowny?


----------



## I Am Legend

TTT FOR CHINOS DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS (CDC) & STYLISTICS INC.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 5 2011, 10:41 PM~19517398
> *TTT FOR CHINOS DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS (CDC) & STYLISTICS INC.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER ERNIE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MR. LEGEND...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz and the rest of the crew :wave: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:05 PM~19516924
> *OK, GOOD NITE FAMILY LOVE & RESPECT TO U ALL EVEN U "ERIC"  BUT ONE LAST PICTURE OF MY BOY BIG E...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19517059-->
> 
> 
> 
> Clowny putting it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I F'd up posted the wrong picture above here is the right one below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19517151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG E, DOING BIG THANGS.... :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just wana say good morning and WOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just doing some catching up laughing my ass off!!!
i can always count on you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 6 2011, 08:01 AM~19519638-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Chino and Liz and the rest of the crew  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD MORNING LIL BROTHER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-GM's!_@Jan 6 2011, 08:14 AM~19519705
> *just wana say good morning and WOW  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just doing some catching up laughing my ass off!!!
> i can always count on you guys! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING ENRIQUE, GOOD THING YOU CAN GO BACK ON HERE AND CATCH UP, IT WAS SOOO MUCH FUN ON HERE LAST NIGHT, MY SIDES STILL HURT... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








JUST A LIL PROPS. TO OUR HOMIE CLOWNY... ERIC ALWAYS REMEMBER....


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A FEW UPDATES ON THE COLLISION... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19521306]
HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...




































Wow! ! ! Bad ass! ! ! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 12:52 PM~19521793
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19521306]
> HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! ! ! Bad ass! ! !  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARK...


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 01:10 PM~19521920
> *
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:51 AM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it looks


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:51 PM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks firme  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Jan 6 2011, 03:50 PM~19523271-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPOOK82_@Jan 6 2011, 03:56 PM~19523301
> *looks firme   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 12:52 PM~19521793
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19521306]
> HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! ! ! Bad ass! ! !  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  NICE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:51 AM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:20 PM~19521502
> *A FEW UPDATES ON THE COLLISION... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chino is the man!!! he did this collision like nothing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 06:09 PM~19524295
> *Chino is the man!!! he did this collision like nothing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HE LOVE COLLISIONS THEY ARE QUICKIES... I LOVE THEM TOO, IT'S A TRIP SEEING HIM TAKE SOMETHING BANGED UP AND TURN IT INTO AS GOOD AS NEW... THANKS MARIO...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 06:39 PM~19524584
> *HE LOVE COLLISIONS THEY ARE QUICKIES...  I LOVE THEM TOO, IT'S A TRIP SEEING HIM TAKE SOMETHING BANGED UP AND TURN IT INTO AS GOOD AS NEW... THANKS MARIO...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965, obie

Whats up Ruben :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 07:02 PM~19524865
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965, obie
> 
> Whats up Ruben  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARIO.IT WAS COOL CHILLING AT THE SHOP TODAY BROTHA.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 07:02 PM~19524865
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, JUST CLOWNING 1965, obie
> 
> Whats up Ruben  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP LIZ WHERE WERE YOU TODAY.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 6 2011, 08:01 PM~19525650
> *WHATS UP LIZ WHERE WERE YOU TODAY.
> *


WHAT'S UP RUBEN I WAS AT MY MAMAS HOUSE... GOT CAUGHT UP WITH CONVERSATION, THAT TIME JUST SLIPPED AWAY... BOY YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN ON HERE YESTERDAY, ERIC, MARIO, JIMMY AKA BILLY, *****, YOUR BRO. CLOWNY, MARK, ALL KINDS OF BROTHERS ON HERE HAVING A GREAT TIME... WELL GO BACK AND YOU'LL SEE ALL THE FUN WE HAD... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I'M STILL WAITING ON THE NINJAS TO VOTE... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, SOLO\STYLE
:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19525612
> *WHATS UP MARIO.IT WAS COOL CHILLING AT THE SHOP TODAY BROTHA.
> *


Yeah always a good time when we get together :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

RxnCJjXv6sI&


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, 73loukat
:wave: :wave: lmao...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19526942
> *RxnCJjXv6sI&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS MARK... I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE MAC MAN... I KNOW NONE OF THESE CLIPS GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH NOTHING, BUT IT IS THERAPY FOR ME... THANKS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 09:27 PM~19527308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANKS MARK... I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE MAC MAN... I KNOW NONE OF THESE CLIPS GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH NOTHING, BUT IT IS THERAPY FOR ME... THANKS...
> *


Dis muda fuka craks me up! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

U02xbYhhjxQ&


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:32 PM~19527356
> *Dis muda fuka craks me up!  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED TO FIND THIS ONE IRISH OR SCOTISH COMIDIAN THAT OPENED FOR WHOOPIE I FORGOT HIS NAME, BUT THAT FOOL WAS FUCKEN HALLARIOUS, OOOO I KNOW I GOT TO GO LOOK FOR SOME ROBERT WILLIAM... RICHARD PRYOR, EDDIE MURPHY RAW, AND SOME OF DELIRIOUS... I KNOW I'LL REMEMBER MORE OF THEM SINCE CHINO, AND I USE TO BE ALL INTO COMEDY BACK WHEN COMEDY CENTRAL WAS FUNNY... AND HBO. HAD THE 1 HOUR SPECIAL... MAN I MISS THAT SHIT... SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:36 PM~19527396
> *U02xbYhhjxQ&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG... I FORGOT ABOUT STUART...LMAO... HEY THAT GAY FIGHT ONE WAS THE SHIT, I SWEAR IT MADE ME CRACK THE HELL UP... POST IT IF YOU WANT I KNOW EVEN MY MAN WILL LAUGH AT THE UNDERCOVER **** SHIT...LMAO...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19527415
> *I NEED TO FIND THIS ONE IRISH OR SCOTISH COMIDIAN THAT OPENED FOR WHOOPIE  I FORGOT HIS NAME, BUT THAT FOOL WAS FUCKEN HALLARIOUS, OOOO I KNOW I GOT TO GO LOOK FOR SOME ROBERT WILLIAM... RICHARD PRYOR, EDDIE MURPHY RAW, AND SOME OF DELIRIOUS... I KNOW I'LL REMEMBER MORE OF THEM SINCE CHINO, AND I USE TO BE ALL INTO COMEDY BACK WHEN COMEDY CENTRAL WAS FUNNY... AND HBO. HAD THE 1 HOUR SPECIAL... MAN I MISS THAT SHIT... SAY HELLO TO ANGEL FOR ME...
> *


She said wuz up! .. here is some unexpected shit at the end of the video.. sad but comedy.. 





vnMrlHr4qxg&


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:46 PM~19527472
> *She said wuz up!  .. here is some unexpected shit at the end of the video.. sad but comedy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she fucken cried are you fucken serious??? lmao... damn i hope she got a day job... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

check out video 2 in edited post above..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19527487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok this one was good minus the second to last act, if i was the editor, i would have xed that act... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trust when i say i watch these videos from start to finish... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:01 PM~19527580
> *ok this one was good minus the second to last act, if i was the editor, i would have xed that act... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: trust when i say i watch these videos from start to finish... :biggrin:
> *


hey mark that reminds me... why is it always the poor mama??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

the second to last act remind me of the real white chicks... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hey mark this may be the mexican in me, but this part of the movie is fucken hallarious to me...






whats up ***** and ruben..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

man i had to do a double take on the bathroom bit... well have a good night brothers... much love and respect, i feel well enough to go smoke... hasta tomorrow...say good night to my girl ceci ruben... and the same to angel mark... good night *****...


----------



## bigshod

GoodNight CDC


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527668]
hey mark this may be the mexican in me, but this part of the movie is fucken hallarious to me...






whats up ***** and ruben..
[/quote]

Look at those freekin shoes.. :wow: :wow: Love this movie.. crazy fools.. 

Peace out.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 12:12 AM~19527668
> *hey mark this may be the mexican in me, but this part of the movie is fucken hallarious to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up ***** and ruben..
> *


I had a blowout like that one today at work :happysad: fucking bigmacs do it everytime


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 11:23 PM~19528244
> *I had a blowout like that one today at work  :happysad:  fucking bigmacs do it everytime
> *


NeqYyvRbHws&

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good morning Chino and Liz, see you guys at the shop later. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 01:26 AM~19528258
> *NeqYyvRbHws&
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 7 2011, 12:23 AM~19528244-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had a blowout like that one today at work  :happysad:  fucking bigmacs do it everytime
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:26 AM~19528258
> *NeqYyvRbHws&
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WONDER IF THIS CLIP WAS THE REASON THEY DOWN SIZED THE SUPER SIZE???(BASTARDS!!!) LMFAO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 08:31 AM~19529536
> *Good morning Chino and Liz, see you guys at the shop later.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL LIL BROTHER, SEE YOU THEN...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 10:14 AM~19530168
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS BRO... NICE WAY TO START THE DAY, WITH A BIG ASS LAUGH... HAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## DETONATER

I think I need some Fat Ass Mc'Dee's today.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 11:05 AM~19530495
> *I think I need some Fat Ass Mc'Dee's today..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SO WATS UP WITH THE VAN YOU AND YOU BUDDY WAS FIXING??? DID YOU ALL FIND THE PARTS FOR IT??? (JUST WONDERING?)


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 12:05 PM~19530495
> *I think I need some Fat Ass Mc'Dee's today..  :biggrin:
> *


MEE TOO!!! chicken nuggets are 5 buck for a 20pc :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 10:09 AM~19530540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SO WATS UP WITH THE VAN YOU AND YOU BUDDY WAS FIXING??? DID YOU ALL FIND THE PARTS FOR IT??? (JUST WONDERING?)
> *


oH, YEAH.. WE FOUND A POSI WITH 373'S COMPLETE FOR $112 BUT WERE STILL HEARING NOISE.. GOTTA BE THE DRIVE SHAFT.. ALL THE BEARRINGS ARE NEW IN THE REAR AXLE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 12:31 PM~19531211
> *oH, YEAH.. WE FOUND A POSI WITH 373'S COMPLETE FOR $112 BUT WERE STILL HEARING NOISE.. GOTTA BE THE DRIVE SHAFT.. ALL THE BEARRINGS ARE NEW IN THE REAR AXLE.
> *


ARE THEY GREASED PROPERLY??? LOL... SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE IS GONNA BE A GREASE MONKEY AGAIN??? LMAO... (EEEEEEWWWWWWWW...) LMAO...COULD IT BE THE U JOINT??? (I JUST SAID JOINT...) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THAT'S WHAT THAT CHINGADERA IS CALLED??? LMAO... LOW MILES ON THE BRAIN WHEN IT COME TO MECHANICAL SHIT FOR THIS GIRL... LOL...


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:51 PM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!!ESA MADRE ESTA CHINGON!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Jan 7 2011, 12:49 PM~19531403
> *WOW!!!!ESA MADRE ESTA CHINGON!!!!
> *


THANK YOU JORGE... CHINO IS BUSY ON A COLLISION RIGHT NOW, SO THE BROTHERS CARS HAVE TO WAIT A BIT... NOT MUCH COLLISIONS ARE QUICKER THAN ANY RESTO, OR PAINTJOB WE DO... I'LL BE POSTING UPDATES OF THE COLLISION IN A WHILE ...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 12:05 PM~19530495
> *I think I need some Fat Ass Mc'Dee's today..  :biggrin:
> *


treated myself to something better than mcds today. god i love being from the chicago area :biggrin: italian beef wit cheese and tater chips :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 01:36 PM~19531830
> *treated myself to something better than mcds today. god i love being from the chicago area  :biggrin:  italian beef wit cheese and tater chips  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY BUT THAT READS REAL FUNNY... HAHAHA ITALIAN BEEF OR SAUSAGE LMAO... THEY BOTH SOUND FUNNY... BUT THE SANDWISH LOOKS GREAT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY MY BAD... LOL... BUT AFTER WHATCHING ALL THIS COMEDY MY BRAIN IS STUCK ON FUNNY... :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

whats the happs FAMILY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jan 7 2011, 01:59 PM~19532063
> *whats the happs FAMILY...
> *


SUP ENRIQUE, MARIO AND ***** ARE AT THE SHOP...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 02:59 PM~19532062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY BUT THAT READS REAL FUNNY... HAHAHA ITALIAN BEEF OR SAUSAGE LMAO... THEY BOTH SOUND FUNNY... BUT THE SANDWISH LOOKS GREAT...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY MY BAD... LOL... BUT AFTER WHATCHING ALL THIS COMEDY MY BRAIN IS STUCK ON FUNNY... :biggrin:
> *


mmmm saaaasage made my butt pucker up :happysad: 













wheres shod :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 02:05 PM~19532123
> *mmmm saaaasage made my butt pucker up  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres shod  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AND SHOD ARE TOO MUCH... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS SPOCK, GOT TO RUN NEED TO PICK UP GRAND KID, AND DAUGHTER FROM SCHOOL AFTER RUNNING SOME BILLS... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 03:26 PM~19532353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU AND SHOD ARE TOO MUCH... THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS SPOCK, GOT TO RUN NEED TO PICK UP GRAND KID, AND DAUGHTER FROM SCHOOL AFTER RUNNING SOME BILLS... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 7 2011, 05:39 PM~19534024
> *TTT! CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS
> *


THANKS LIL BRO... HEY MARIO, CHECK OUT THIS CLIP FROM MAD TV... MARK POSTED IT ON SHODS PAGE, I SWEAR, I WAS LAUGHING AT THE UNDERCOVER GANGSTERS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





why lie, i am still laughing at this shit...


----------



## laylo67

Damn u guys do good wrk im almst getting rdy 4 pnt n body do u need 2 c car (67HT Imp) or u hve base pr$$ce. pm me n we go frm thr thxs :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2011, 06:48 PM~19534602
> *Damn u guys do good wrk im almst getting rdy 4 pnt n body do u need 2 c car (67HT Imp) or u hve base pr$$ce. pm me n we go frm thr thxs :0
> *


THANKS BRO. I WILL PM YOU AS SOON AS CHINO IS DONE IN THE BACK... THE PRICE VARIES ON WHAT KIND OF PAINTJOB, ARE YOU LOOKING FOR??? BUT I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN HE IS DONE... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLEMENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, JUST CLOWNING 1965, BIG LOUU

WHAT'S UP FELLAS...


----------



## eric0425

TTT DREAM WORKS TO THE TOP :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 7 2011, 07:38 PM~19535064
> *TTT DREAM WORKS TO THE TOP :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY... :biggrin: :biggrin: I GET TO HIBERNATE TOMORROW... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP EVERY BODY.HOWS EVERY ONE DOING TONITE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Hear this car is in the new Lowrider Magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 7 2011, 07:44 PM~19535130
> *WHATS UP EVERY BODY.HOWS EVERY ONE DOING TONITE.
> *


Sup Ruben, what you got going on tonight?


----------



## DETONATER

Wusss Up! Just got done building a welding cart for my welder.. did some cleaning under the body today, and getting ready to start doing the mods.. just had to get the welder on wheels.. Going to replace the entire trunk area so when I lift that ass up it's bling bling... Other than that gotta go clean up.. how about yall..? Be back in 20mins..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19534257
> *THANKS LIL BRO... HEY MARIO, CHECK OUT THIS CLIP FROM MAD TV... MARK POSTED IT ON SHODS PAGE, I SWEAR, I WAS LAUGHING AT THE UNDERCOVER GANGSTERS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why lie, i am still laughing at this shit...
> *


For some reason my computer is taking forever to load video's :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 07:49 PM~19535187
> *Wusss Up!  Just got done building a welding cart for my welder.. did some cleaning under the body today, and getting ready to start doing the mods.. just had to get the welder on wheels.. Going to replace the entire trunk area so when I lift that ass up it's bling bling... Other than that gotta go clean up.. how about yall..?  Be back in 20mins..
> *


Thats cool Mark, good to see your pushing on that 64 you got :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 7 2011, 07:47 PM~19535161
> *Sup Ruben, what you got going on tonight?
> *


NOTHING MUCH MARIO.JUST HERE CHILLING AT THE PAD.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP MARK.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 7 2011, 07:53 PM~19535231
> *NOTHING MUCH MARIO.JUST HERE CHILLING AT THE PAD.
> *


Same here, make sure to bring your copy of the new Lowrider to the meeting tomorrow so Eric can sign it for you


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19535347
> *Same here, make sure to bring your copy of the new Lowrider to the meeting tomorrow so Eric can sign it for you
> *


THATS RIGHT IT WILL BE WORTH MONEY ONCE HE SIGHNS IT.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 7 2011, 06:55 PM~19535250
> *WHATS UP MARK.
> *


Sup bro, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 7 2011, 08:08 PM~19535394
> *THATS RIGHT IT WILL BE WORTH MONEY ONCE HE SIGHNS IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:51 AM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ninja: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jan 7 2011, 08:26 PM~19535593
> *:ninja:  :wow:
> *


Sup Guss :wave: :wave:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 7 2011, 08:27 PM~19535608
> *Sup Guss  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Trying to get ready for tomorrow


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19535638
> *Trying to get ready for tomorrow
> *


Cool, don't think i'm going to make it after all  my mom wants to celebrate my daughters birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965+Jan 7 2011, 07:44 PM~19535130-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP EVERY BODY.HOWS EVERY ONE DOING TONITE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY RUBEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 07:46 PM~19535152
> *Hear this car is in the new Lowrider Magazine.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 07:49 PM~19535187
> *Wusss Up!  Just got done building a welding cart for my welder.. did some cleaning under the body today, and getting ready to start doing the mods.. just had to get the welder on wheels.. Going to replace the entire trunk area so when I lift that ass up it's bling bling... Other than that gotta go clean up.. how about yall..?  Be back in 20mins..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KEEP PUSHING MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19535347
> *Same here, make sure to bring your copy of the new Lowrider to the meeting tomorrow so Eric can sign it for you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOUND LIKE HE HAS GROUPIES ALREADY...HAHAHAHA(WHO THE FUCK SAID THAT???) :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 7 2011, 08:08 PM~19535394
> *THATS RIGHT IT WILL BE WORTH MONEY ONCE HE SIGHNS IT.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HHHHMMMM????ALL I KNOW CLUB HOUSE WILL BE TAKING 10% OF THE PROCEEDS... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 08:26 PM~19535593
> *:ninja:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS GUS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19535638
> *Trying to get ready for tomorrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TELL RUDY CHINO, AND I ARE SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT, BUT HE HAS THE WEEKEND COMMITMENT HE NEEDS TO DO... WE HOPE HIS DAUGHTER HAS A GREAT DAY...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 7 2011, 08:33 PM~19535674
> *Cool, don't think i'm going to make it after all    my mom wants to celebrate my daughters birthday tomorrow.
> *


HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME... :biggrin: TELL BABYGIRL HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, I NEED HER SIZE SO I CAN GET HER A LIL SOMETHING MARIO... :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 09:26 PM~19536185
> *HEY RUBEN
> THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD...
> KEEP PUSHING MARK...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOUND LIKE HE HAS GROUPIES ALREADY...HAHAHAHA(WHO THE FUCK SAID THAT???)  :dunno:
> HHHHMMMM????ALL I KNOW CLUB HOUSE WILL BE TAKING 10% OF THE PROCEEDS... LMAO...
> THANKS GUS...
> TELL RUDY CHINO, AND I ARE SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT, BUT HE HAS THE WEEKEND COMMITMENT HE NEEDS TO DO... WE HOPE HIS DAUGHTER HAS A GREAT DAY...
> HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME...  :biggrin: TELL BABYGIRL HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY, I NEED HER SIZE SO I CAN GET HER A LIL SOMETHING MARIO... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jan 7 2011, 11:36 PM~19537236
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


THANKS GUS...







WELL IT'S SATURDAY, AND THIS GIRL GONNA GET HER SOME REAL SLEEP SO SEE YOU CHAT WITH YOU ALL LATER, WANTED TO WISH EVERYONE A GOOD MORNING BEFORE I GO BACK TO HYBERNATING...LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Collision Work We Do


----------



## mrchavez

looking good....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:28 AM~19538737
> *HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Making Dreams come true  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 08:21 AM~19538700
> *looking good....
> *


THANKS MR. CHAVEZ...


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 8 2011, 08:32 AM~19538752
> *Making Dreams come true    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE SURE AS HELL TRY HARD TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 08:47 AM~19538814
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 07:48 AM~19538824
> *:wave:
> *


Wuts good in the southland? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies! KILLIN EM!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 8 2011, 08:51 AM~19538840-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuts good in the southland?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHOOT THE TECHNIQUES ARE BROTHER... THEY SUPPOSE TO BE ON SOUTHLAND THE TV SHOW... I AM SO HAPPY FOR THEM BROTHERS... BUT AS ME US... CHINO DOING HIS WEEKEND THANG, ME, I'M GONNA GET ME MY MIMIS... WHY LIE??? SEE YOU LATER HOMIE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Jan 8 2011, 09:04 AM~19538893
> *bump for the homies! KILLIN EM!
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:09 AM~19538922
> *SHOOT THE TECHNIQUES ARE BROTHER... THEY SUPPOSE TO BE ON SOUTHLAND THE TV SHOW... I AM SO HAPPY FOR THEM BROTHERS... BUT AS ME US... CHINO DOING HIS WEEKEND THANG, ME, I'M GONNA GET ME MY MIMIS... WHY LIE??? SEE YOU LATER HOMIE...
> THANKS BRO...
> *


 :wow: do you mean COPS :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:47 AM~19538811
> *THANKS MR. CHAVEZ...
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:31 PM~18846890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Some Good Ass Work Guys..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:28 AM~19538737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good Femilie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 8 2011, 08:20 AM~19538985]








[/quote]
X2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> :wow: do you mean COPS :0


A NNNOOO... LMAO... SOUTHLAND THE SERIES... BUT THEY SOME DOWN ASS BROTHERS SO WHO KNOWS IF PUSHED I AM SURE IT COULD HAPPEN???LOL..



> Damn Some Good Ass Work Guys..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> Looking Good Femilie!!!!!! :biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LIL BRO...



> Dreamwork Customs,Jan 8 2011, 08:20 AM~19538985]


X2
[/quote]
THANKS MARK... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A FUN SATURDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NICE GET TOGETHER... REALLY LOVE HANGING OUT WITH ALL OF YOU BROTHERS, WELL SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW...CUZ I AM GONNA FINISH WATCH MY MANS TEAM PLAY... :x: :x: (GO COLTS!!!)


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 9 2011, 08:36 AM~19546541-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP COMPS???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 12:47 PM~19547906
> *:wave:
> *


HOPE THE INTERVIEW WENT GREAT FOR YOU BRAT... :x:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 03:12 PM~19548470
> *SUP COMPS???
> HOPE THE INTERVIEW WENT GREAT FOR YOU BRAT... :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Morning Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 9 2011, 07:21 PM~19550487-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey loco compadre, well i hate mondays, but i hope you are off to a productful day...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 10 2011, 09:12 AM~19555001
> *Morning Bump!  :biggrin:
> *


good morning mark, hope you and angel are doing great, although i hate mondays, it looks like today is gonna be a beautiful one...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 11:51 AM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Noice, I am digging it big tyme. Dreamworks did it again Good job Chino & Liz..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 11:28 AM~19555611
> *hey loco compadre, well i hate mondays, but i hope you are off to a productful day...
> *


shit i get paid mondays so im all good. plus my work week begins on sundays :biggrin: so im ok wit mondays. i fucking hate workin saturdays


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Jan 10 2011, 11:00 AM~19555823-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very Noice, I am digging it big tyme. Dreamworks did it again Good job Chino & Liz..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS STEVE YOU KNOW HOW MUCH CHINO, AND I PUT INTO THESE RIDES...I AM HAPPY YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING GOOD... KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO. YOU WILL BE BLESSED SOON IT'S AROUND THE CORNER FOR ALL OF US, SO STAY STRONG, KEEP YOUR FAITH, AND ENJOY THE VACATION... CUZ WHEN YOUR PRAYER IS ANSWERED YOU WILL MORE THAN LIKELY NOT HAVE ALL THAT TIME YOU HAVE WITH THEM NOW... SO ENJOY THE FACT YOU CAN BE THERE FOR THEM 100% NOW... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, LIKE ALWAYS SAY HELLO TO MICHELLE FOR ME, AND GIVE THE LIL ONES A HUG ON MY BEHALF...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 11:32 AM~19556062
> *shit i get paid mondays so im all good. plus my work week begins on sundays  :biggrin: so im ok wit mondays. i fucking hate workin saturdays
> *


SUNDAY.... OH NO!!!! THAT IS A HIBERNATING DAY FOR ME... LMAO... MONDAYS-FRIDAYS ARE A BITCH FOR ME CUZ UNLIKE MY MAN WHO IS OUT BY 10 OR 11 I DON'T FIND MY SLEEP TILL ABOUT 2 OR 3 AM. GET UP AT 7:30 TO TAKE BABYGIRL TO SCHOOL, RETURN HOME MAKE A MEAL, AND THEN GET READY TO COME TO THE SHOP... SO COME SAT. OR SUNDAY, THIS SISTA NEEDS HER SLEEP... MOMS ALWAYS SAID I SHOULD HAVE BEEN BORN IN JAPAN... MY SLEEP HAS ALWAYS BEEN THIS WAY, BUT UNLIKE WHEN A MOFO WAS YOUNG, NOW 3-4 HOURS DON'T CUT IT TO CHARGE UP THE ENTERNAL BATTERY...LOL... BUT I AM GLAD YOU HAVE A BETTER TAKE AT MONDAYS THAN I DO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 10 2011, 01:17 PM~19556335
> *
> SUNDAY.... OH NO!!!! THAT IS A HIBERNATING DAY FOR ME... LMAO... MONDAYS-FRIDAYS  ARE A BITCH FOR ME CUZ UNLIKE MY MAN WHO IS OUT BY 10 OR 11 I DON'T FIND MY SLEEP TILL ABOUT 2 OR 3 AM. GET UP AT 7:30 TO TAKE BABYGIRL TO SCHOOL, RETURN HOME MAKE A MEAL, AND THEN GET READY TO COME TO THE SHOP... SO COME SAT. OR SUNDAY, THIS SISTA NEEDS HER SLEEP... MOMS ALWAYS SAID I SHOULD HAVE BEEN BORN IN JAPAN... MY SLEEP HAS ALWAYS BEEN THIS WAY, BUT UNLIKE WHEN A MOFO WAS YOUNG, NOW 3-4 HOURS DON'T CUT IT TO CHARGE UP THE ENTERNAL BATTERY...LOL... BUT I AM GLAD YOU HAVE A BETTER TAKE AT MONDAYS THAN I DO...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: so glad i dont have kids YET. just reading all that got me sleepy :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 12:41 PM~19556511
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: so glad i dont have kids YET.  just reading all that got me sleepy  :uh:
> *


 I AM JUST GLAD SHE IS THE LAST OF MY YAQUIS... LOL...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

BEAUTIFUL WORK DREAMWORKS


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## la79elco

*T.T.T. 4 CDC* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:28 AM~19538737
> *HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Good morning DW's


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Jan 10 2011, 02:20 PM~19557217-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL WORK DREAMWORKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:27 PM~19560984
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19562021
> *T.T.T. 4 CDC :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OG-GM'[email protected] 11 2011, 08:54 AM~19565083
> *THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 08:57 AM~19565109
> *Good morning DW's
> *



THANK YOU BROTHERS AND FRIENDS... THE LOVE IS MUCH APPRECIATED... WILL POST UPDATES IN A WHILE...


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:51 PM~19521306
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## eric0425

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 11 2011, 07:56 PM~19570547-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SEEN, CONGRATS GIRL... NOW GO OUT THERE AND MAKE YOUR MARK... HAPPY FOR YOU... IT AINT EASY FOR A FEMALE IN THIS INDUSTRY...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Jan 11 2011, 08:12 PM~19570702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> *



THANKS ERIC... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP FAMILY... I FEEL ALOT BETTER TODAY, IN CRUTCHES BUT ONLY FOR A QUICK MINUTE... :biggrin: THE BIKE WENT OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINE LINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY... LAST SATURDAY "TRUCHA" TOOK 3RD PLACE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER "EASY RIDER" BIKE SHOW... DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHTS ACCIDENT.. :happysad: JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICTURES FOR U AND CHINO... HOPE U LIKE THEM.. PEACE... MUCH LOVE FOR THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY TAMBIEN... ~BIG CLOWNY~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 12 2011, 02:22 AM~19572357
> *WHATS UP FAMILY... I FEEL ALOT BETTER TODAY, IN CRUTCHES BUT ONLY FOR A QUICK MINUTE... :biggrin: THE BIKE WENT OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINE LINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY... LAST SATURDAY "TRUCHA" TOOK 3RD PLACE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER "EASY RIDER" BIKE SHOW... DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHTS ACCIDENT.. :happysad: JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICTURES FOR U AND CHINO... HOPE U LIKE THEM.. PEACE... MUCH LOVE FOR THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY TAMBIEN... ~BIG CLOWNY~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did they get the lady?? I hope so!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 11:22 PM~19572357
> *WHATS UP FAMILY... I FEEL ALOT BETTER TODAY, IN CRUTCHES BUT ONLY FOR A QUICK MINUTE... :biggrin: THE BIKE WENT OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINE LINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY... LAST SATURDAY "TRUCHA" TOOK 3RD PLACE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER "EASY RIDER" BIKE SHOW... DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHTS ACCIDENT.. :happysad: JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICTURES FOR U AND CHINO... HOPE U LIKE THEM.. PEACE... MUCH LOVE FOR THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY TAMBIEN... ~BIG CLOWNY~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Jan 11 2011, 11:28 PM~19572411-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATS ON THAT WIN CLOWNY, I KNOW TUCHA WILL BE BACK ON TOP OF THE GAME, WHEN THAT BABY IS READY... AS FOR THE CRUTCHES??? WHAT'S UP BRO. IS YOU LEG OK??? I WILL LET CHINO KNOW YOU DROPPED IN CLOWNY... I PRAY YOU HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY BRO... IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE VICLA SHOW. CHIN UP BRO. YOU'LL BE OUT AGAIN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Jan 12 2011, 08:40 AM~19573856
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP LIL BROTHER??? COMO ESTAS??? THANKS FOR DROPPIN IN AND SAYING HELLO...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 22 2010, 02:10 PM~19395128-->
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 30 2010, 03:05 PM~19460027
> *UPDATES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 5 2011, 08:37 PM~19515864
> *HERE'S THIS HIT, THAT WE LOVE SINCE CHINO IS HALF USO... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:20 PM~19521502
> *A FEW UPDATES ON THE COLLISION... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOE THESE UPDATES, GOT TO TAKE PICS OF IT PAINTED NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S A PIC I BARROWED FROM DREAMONS THREAD, OF THE 58 WE DID... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORE UPDATE PICS...























































NOW TO CUT AND BUFF, AND BYE BYE BABY...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 10:22 PM~19572357
> *WHATS UP FAMILY... I FEEL ALOT BETTER TODAY, IN CRUTCHES BUT ONLY FOR A QUICK MINUTE... :biggrin: THE BIKE WENT OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINE LINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY... LAST SATURDAY "TRUCHA" TOOK 3RD PLACE AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER "EASY RIDER" BIKE SHOW... DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHTS ACCIDENT.. :happysad: JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICTURES FOR U AND CHINO... HOPE U LIKE THEM.. PEACE... MUCH LOVE FOR THE BLACK N GOLD FAMILY TAMBIEN... ~BIG CLOWNY~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How could someone not see that BLING coming down the street! WTF! Glad to hear your ok, and I know with your build talent we'll see the bike up in no time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 05:11 PM~19577925
> *How could someone not see that BLING coming down the street! WTF! Glad to hear your ok, and I know with your build talent we'll see the bike up in no time..  :biggrin:
> *


FORGET THE BLING BLING, HOW COULD A PERSON HIT SOMEONE AND THEN LEAVE THE SCENE??? THAT'S WHAT I THINK WAS THE WORST PART, THAT'S ONE OF THE THINGS THAT BOTHERED ME ABOUT THIS ACCIDENT, HE COULD HAVE BEEN KNOCK UNCONCIOUS, WENT INTO SHOCK, WE WERE ALL LUCKY HE MADE IT OK, AND WAS ABLE TO GET A HOLD OF RUBEN... I REALLY FELT MESSED UP FOR HIM, BUT WHEN I FINALLY REALIZED, IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORST, I STOPPED AND THANK GOD HE MADE IT THRU WITH JUST MINOR INJURIES... TRUCHA ALL THOUGH BE IT IS A MIGHTY FINE BIKE, CAN BE REPLACED... BUT A GOOD FRIEND, CAN'T BE... MY LIL 2 CENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 04:30 PM~19578093
> *FORGET THE BLING BLING, HOW COULD A PERSON HIT SOMEONE AND THEN LEAVE THE SCENE??? THAT'S WHAT I THINK WAS THE WORST PART, THAT'S ONE OF THE THINGS THAT BOTHERED ME ABOUT THIS ACCIDENT, HE COULD HAVE BEEN KNOCK UNCONCIOUS, WENT INTO  SHOCK, WE WERE ALL LUCKY HE MADE IT OK, AND WAS ABLE TO GET A HOLD OF RUBEN... I REALLY FELT MESSED UP FOR HIM, BUT WHEN I FINALLY REALIZED, IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORST, I STOPPED AND THANK GOD HE MADE IT THRU WITH JUST MINOR INJURIES... TRUCHA ALL THOUGH BE IT IS A MIGHTY FINE BIKE, CAN BE REPLACED... BUT A GOOD FRIEND, CAN'T BE... MY LIL 2 CENTS... :biggrin:
> *



Dam, hit and run.. :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 05:34 PM~19578132
> *Dam, hit and run.. :0
> *



YUP THE FEMALE THAT DID IT DESERVE A GOOD :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: WHY LIE, SHE DESERVE BEING RANNED OVER AND LEFT FOR DEAD TOO...


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA


Whats up fellas.. :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 05:40 PM~19578198
> *YUP THE FEMALE THAT DID IT DESERVE A GOOD  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: WHY LIE, SHE DESERVE BEING RANNED OVER AND LEFT FOR DEAD TOO...
> *


WHATS UP RICHARD,WHAT ARE YOU UP TO.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

HOWS IT GOING MARK.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Jan 12 2011, 08:48 PM~19581240
> *HOWS IT GOING MARK.
> *


Not bad bro, just taking it day by day..  Whats good with the 65


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHATS UP CARNAL... TALK TO THE INSURANCE PEOPLE TODAY, THEY SAID IMMA GET A CHECK FOR PAIN AND SUFFERING, PLUS FIX THE BIKE... THEY ASKED IF I WENT TO THE DOCTOR I SAID NO, SO THEY SAID FORME BEING A LOYAL CUSTOMER FOR THE LAST 6 AND A HALF YEARS FOR ME TO GO TO THE DOCTORS AND THEY'LL PICK UP THE TAB... SO THATS FIRME QUE NO....


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 12 2011, 09:56 PM~19581363
> *WHATS UP CARNAL... TALK TO THE INSURANCE PEOPLE TODAY, THEY SAID IMMA GET A CHECK FOR PAIN AND SUFFERING, PLUS FIX THE BIKE... THEY ASKED IF I WENT TO THE DOCTOR I SAID NO, SO THEY SAID FORME  BEING A LOYAL CUSTOMER FOR THE LAST 6 AND A HALF YEARS  FOR ME TO GO TO THE DOCTORS AND THEY'LL PICK UP THE TAB... SO THATS FIRME QUE NO....
> *


HELL YEA CARNAL,FIX THE BIKE AND GET PAID.IT DON'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.JAVIER TOLD ME SOME ONE DID A HIT AND RUN ON HIS BROTHER DANNY AND HIS INSURANCE BROKE HIM OFF WITH 17 g's.


----------



## elspock84

Congrats on da magazine spread :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Morning CDC


----------



## elspock84

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

MORNING FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Good morning CDC Center for Dreams Controla.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 12 2011, 10:07 PM~19581505-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on da magazine spread :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS COMPA... I STILL NEED TO GO BUY THE MARCH ISSUE, SO I CAN BLAST THE CREDITS... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:24 AM~19584461
> *Morning CDC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORNING SHOD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 09:47 AM~19584989
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:05 AM~19585104
> *MORNING FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP CARNAL...
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 11:04 AM~19585544
> *Good morning CDC  Center for Dreams Controla..  :biggrin:
> *


 WE TRYING BRO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 11:44 AM~19586350
> *WE TRYING BRO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MARK... :biggrin:
> *


You got it! the weather is looking good for the next few days..Yeah!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:47 PM~19586363
> *You got it! the weather is looking good for the next few days..Yeah!
> *


KEEP THE FOUR MOVING BRO... BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, IT WILL BE READY TO MAKE HEAD TURN...  :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:03 PM~19575886
> *HERE'S A PIC I BARROWED FROM DREAMONS THREAD, OF THE 58 WE DID... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 13 2011, 04:05 PM~19588097
> *:0  WOW THAT LOOKS NICE
> *


I KNOW DREAM ON REALLY ROCKS HIS LENS...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 13 2011, 11:59 AM~19586470
> *KEEP THE FOUR MOVING BRO... BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, IT WILL BE READY TO MAKE HEAD TURN...   :biggrin:
> *


Otta name that bish "doule take" WHAT! What the Fuck! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 07:19 PM~19589862
> *Otta name that bish "doule take" WHAT! What the Fuck!  :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *


WHAT HAVE I TOLD YOU ABOUT HANGING AROUND BAD MOUTH FRIENDS??? LMAO... DAMN I CAN'T EVEN SAY THAT WITH A STR8 FACE...HAHAHAHA DOUBLE TAKE IS ON THE LIST...LOL... SAW THE PROGRESS MARK, LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO. KEEP THAT 4 MOVING FORWARD... AS ALWAYS, SAY WHAT'S UP TO ANGEL FOR ME...


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19592464
> *ttt
> *


THANKS MAC...


----------



## DETONATER

Another great day! :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 04:32 PM~19577567
> *MORE UPDATE PICS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS MARIO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 14 2011, 11:30 PM~19602379-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 11:03 AM~19604907
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Jan 15 2011, 02:15 PM~19606021
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## la79elco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR C D C :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by la79elco_@Jan 15 2011, 09:45 PM~19608954
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FOR C D C  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR DROPPING IN BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :420: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 8 2011, 07:28 AM~19538737]
HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...


























































































*TTMFT!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 16 2011, 12:28 AM~19610054-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :420:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 16 2011, 12:58 PM~19612287
> *TTMFT!
> *


THANK YOU BROTHERS FOR KEEPING US ON TOP... :biggrin: BEEN A LIL BUSY SPENDING MUCH NEEDED TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST, SOMETIMES WE JUST SEEM TO LOOSE FOCUS ON WHAT REALLY MATTERS... THANK YOU GUYS FOR BEING THERE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTMFT*


----------



## bigshod

Morning CDC


----------



## Steve9663

MORNING CDC, WENT BY THE SHOP ON FRIDAY FOR A BIT ALWAYS GOOD TO CHOP IT UP WITH TEAM CDC.


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 17 2011, 07:35 AM~19618433-->
> 
> 
> 
> Morning CDC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 08:51 AM~19618797
> *MORNING CDC, WENT BY THE SHOP ON FRIDAY FOR A BIT ALWAYS GOOD TO CHOP IT UP WITH TEAM CDC.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:14 AM~19618935
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:32 AM~19619045
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 17 2011, 01:01 PM~19620662
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *



WHAT'S UP TO ALL YOU NINJAS... LOL... BEAUTIFUL MONDAY HERE IN CALI... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:50 PM~19626549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVE THIS PIC  !!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 10:50 PM~19626549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really Cool Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Jan 17 2011, 10:50 PM~19626549]








[/quote]

THANKS MARK!!! :cheesy: THAT CAME OUT AWSOME...



> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Jan 18 2011, 08:19 AM~19628471-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC  !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X CDC
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 18 2011, 08:23 AM~19628495
> *Really Cool Mark  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X CDC...


----------



## mozzywozzy

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PROUD TO POST THIS MARCH DOUBLE ISSUE OF MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS. SINCE THE 72 CAMARO WE DID FOR HARRY OF CFR MADE FRONT PAGE, AND WAS GIVEN A 6 PAGE SPREAD... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... I WILL TRY TO DOWN LOAD OTHER PAGES AT THE SHOP TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> LOVE THIS PIC  !!!


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> Really Cool Mark :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Dreamwork Customs,Jan 18 2011, 08:25 AM~19628823]
quote=DETONATER,Jan 17 2011, 10:50 PM~19626549]









THANKS MARK!!! :cheesy: THAT CAME OUT AWSOME...
X CDC
X CDC...
[/quote]

Thanks, Just trying to be creative


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER, mozzywozzy

WHAT'S UP GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 18 2011, 09:43 PM~19635910]
PROUD TO POST THIS MARCH DOUBLE ISSUE OF MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS. SINCE THE 72 CAMARO WE DID FOR HARRY OF CFR MADE FRONT PAGE, AND WAS GIVEN A 6 PAGE SPREAD... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... I WILL TRY TO DOWN LOAD OTHER PAGES AT THE SHOP TOMORROW... :biggrin: 



















Ah! Hell ya! Thats right..Dreamwork Customs in da hizzy... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 PM~19635923
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER, mozzywozzy
> 
> WHAT'S UP GUYS...  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Chino & Liz... Congrats. :biggrin: 

Sup Frank.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:45 PM~19635925
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 18 2011, 09:43 PM~19635910]
> PROUD TO POST THIS MARCH DOUBLE ISSUE OF MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS. SINCE THE 72 CAMARO WE DID FOR HARRY OF CFR MADE FRONT PAGE, AND WAS GIVEN A 6 PAGE SPREAD... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... I WILL TRY TO DOWN LOAD OTHER PAGES AT THE SHOP TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Hell ya! Thats right..Dreamwork Customs in da hizzy... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOOT 2 MARCH ISSUES, CUZ ERICS BOX CAME OUT IN THE LORWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THE SAME MONTH... :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 PM~19635923
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER, mozzywozzy
> 
> WHAT'S UP GUYS...  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: CONGRATS ON THAT MAG SPREAD " DOING THE DAM THANG" :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:46 PM~19635929
> *Sup Chino & Liz... Congrats. :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Frank.. :biggrin:
> *


MAN BRO. WE DIDN'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT IT TILL HARRY CALLED US TO TELL US ABOUT THE ISSUE... CHINO AND I WAS LIKE WHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAT??? LOL... HELLLLLLLLLLL YEAH...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Oct 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18874938]
Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA. :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:



































[/quote]
*RECAP * :0


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 09:46 PM~19635929
> *Sup Chino & Liz... Congrats. :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Frank.. :biggrin:
> *



SUP BIG MARK :wave: IM GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME MORE FLAKES SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:46 PM~19635931
> *SHOOT 2 MARCH ISSUES, CUZ ERICS BOX CAME OUT IN THE LORWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THE SAME MONTH... :biggrin:
> *


NICE!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:48 PM~19635940
> *:wave:  CONGRATS ON THAT MAG SPREAD " DOING THE DAM THANG"  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FRANK, I KEEP TELLING MY MAN I WILL SEE HIM BLOW UP LIKE A MOFO, BEFORE I QUIT...HAHAHA CALL IT THE WARRIOR IN ME...SHIT WITH HIS TALENTS, AND MY COMBOS, THERE IS NOTHING THIS 2 SOME CAN'T ACCOMPLISH, THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...WATCH...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18944448]
*This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin: 


























[/quote]

*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19635970
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FRANK, I KEEP TELLING MY MAN I WILL SEE HIM BLOW UP LIKE A MOFO, BEFORE I QUIT...HAHAHA CALL IT THE WARRIOR IN ME...SHIT WITH HIS TALENTS, AND MY COMBOS, THERE IS NOTHING THIS 2 SOME CAN'T ACCOMPLISH, THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...WATCH...
> *


I WAS TALKING TO YOU TO MARK, JUST A LIL HAPPY FOR MY BABY... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE BEFORE PICS MARK, I TOTALLY WAS GONNA DO THAT TOO... SO FOLKS COULD SEE HOW WE BROUTH THAT BABY BACK TO LIFE...


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 PM~19635970
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FRANK, I KEEP TELLING MY MAN I WILL SEE HIM BLOW UP LIKE A MOFO, BEFORE I QUIT...HAHAHA CALL IT THE WARRIOR IN ME...SHIT WITH HIS TALENTS, AND MY COMBOS, THERE IS NOTHING THIS 2 SOME CAN'T ACCOMPLISH, THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...WATCH...
> *


THATS RIGHT ONLY ONE WAY BUT UP :biggrin: GOTTA PUT THE "IE" ON MAP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:52 PM~19635985
> *I WAS TALKING TO YOU TO MARK, JUST A LIL HAPPY FOR MY BABY... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE BEFORE PICS MARK, I TOTALLY WAS GONNA DO THAT TOO... SO FOLKS COULD SEE HOW WE BROUTH THAT BABY BACK TO LIFE...
> *


Team Work! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:53 PM~19635996
> *THATS RIGHT ONLY ONE WAY BUT UP  :biggrin:  GOTTA PUT THE "IE" ON MAP  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YUP SINCE WE LIVE HERE, AND WORK HERE, BUT MAKE NO MISTAKES OUR HEARTS ARE LA. BUT I.E. IS WHERE WE CALL HOME, MET ALL OUR BROTHERS, AND HAVE BEEN DOING THE DAMN THANG FOR A MIN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:54 PM~19636003
> *Team Work!  :h5:
> *


THE WAY IT SHOULD BE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CYA GUYS IN A MINUTE...


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:55 PM~19636019
> *YUP SINCE WE LIVE HERE, AND WORK HERE, BUT MAKE NO MISTAKES OUR HEARTS ARE LA. BUT I.E. IS WHERE WE CALL HOME, MET ALL OUR BROTHERS, AND HAVE BEEN DOING THE DAMN THANG FOR A MIN...
> *



THATS RIGHT KEEP DOING BIG THANGS , LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING TO THE TABLE IN THE FUTURE :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> *This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin:


*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc

> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18874938]
> Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA. :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


*RECAP * :0
[/quote]
The car came out sick! Congrats you guys!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 18 2011, 11:00 PM~19636074
> *THATS RIGHT KEEP DOING BIG THANGS , LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS  ARE BRINGING TO THE TABLE IN THE FUTURE  :biggrin:
> *


TRUST BRO. WE HAVE A FEW BIG PROJECTS THAT WE ARE STILL IN THE WORKS WITH, BUT ONCE THESE BROTHERS ARE DONE, THE JOBS WE ARE BUSTING OUT WILL BE MAGAZINE MATERIAL... THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING... MY CHINO, HAS BEEN WORKING HARD, AND THE WORK HE IS PRODUCING IS RIGHT UP THERE WITH SOME OF THE BEST, WHICH MAKES THIS SISTER VERY PROUD TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING THAT MAKES OTHERS DREAMS COME TRUE... KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR US BRO. YOU'LL SEE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS MOVING ON UP... LOL... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=elspock84,Jan 18 2011, 11:16 PM~19636278]
*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]

THANKS COMPA, I AM SO PROUD OF THE ISSUE, I SWEAR, WE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A CLUE THE CAMARO WAS COMING OUT IN IT... SHOOT NOT EVEN THE OWNER HARRY DID...LMAO... HE CALLED US AFTER HE FOUND THE MAGAZINE AT AN ALBERTSONS, I WAS LIKE F THAT WE GOT TO GET THAT MAGAZINE...HAHAHA BUT IT MAKES US PROUD THAT MY MANS HARD WORK ALONG WITH ALL OF HARRY'S... WE HELPED HIM WITH EVERY ASPECT EXCEPT THE MECHANICAL ONES... I CAN ALREADY IMAGINE HOW I WILL FEEL THE DAY OUR BROTHER HIT MAGAZINE, AND OUR HOMIE CLOWNY'S BIG BODY DOES TOO... KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN COMPA, MY BABY AND ME ARE GONNA REAP OUR REWARDS SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> *RECAP * :0


The car came out sick! Congrats you guys!
[/quote]

THANKS DEE... NEEDLESS TO SAY WE ARE PROUD OF THE SURPRIZE COVERAGE... :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRO. IT REALLY DOES MAKE MY CHINOS DAY WHEN I TELL HIM THE LOVE HIS WORK IS GETTING... SO THANK YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

You're welcome, always happy to see painters and builders from the lowrider community get recognition outside of the circle.


----------



## hi_ryder

> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18944448]
> *This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin:


*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]



looks dangerous, thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 19 2011, 12:14 AM~19636675
> *You're welcome, always happy to see painters and builders from the lowrider community get recognition outside of the circle.
> *


TELL US ABOUT IT, THE CAMARO WE DID WENT TO SEMA, AND FROM WHAT THE OWNER SAYS HAD GREAT REVIEWS... WE WERE HAPPY WITH THAT BRO. SO TO SEE THE MAG. WAS LIKE THE CHERRY ON TOP... SPECIALLY CUZ WE SERIOUSLY DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS EVEN HEADING IN A MAG... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ONCE AGAIN DEE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO A BROTHER WHO CAN SHOW LOVE... NOT MANY OF YOU OUT THERE... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> *RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


looks dangerous, thumbs up :thumbsup:
[/quote]

THANKS BRO... WE REALLY ARE PROUD OF THIS BABY, TRUST ME THE BEFORE PICS WERE TAKEN AFTER WE REPLACE 1/4 PANELS, AND OTHER BODY PANELS... THAT CAR WAS ONE FOOT IN THE GRAVE WHEN IT WAS DROPPED OFF AT THE SHOP... I AM ALWAYS AMAZED AT MY MANS TALENTS... HE IS A BAD MOFO... IF YOU ASK ME...  :biggrin: BUT ANYHOW, THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, salvador62


----------



## salvador62

> The car came out sick! Congrats you guys!


THANKS DEE... NEEDLESS TO SAY WE ARE PROUD OF THE SURPRIZE COVERAGE... :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRO. IT REALLY DOES MAKE MY CHINOS DAY WHEN I TELL HIM THE LOVE HIS WORK IS GETTING... SO THANK YOU... :biggrin:
[/quote]
how muc







how much do u charge to put patterns on the roof


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WE START AT $1,500.00 FOR SIMPLE PATTERNS, IT REALLY DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR??? HOW MANY COLORS??? THE AMOUNT OF HOURS THAT WE WOULD PUT INTO IT... CHECK US OUT WE ARE IN ONTARIO.. THE ADDRESS IS ON THE AVATAR... NICE RIDE BY THE WAY... I THOUGHT THE RIDE WAS PINSTRIPED OR LEAFED??? IF YOU EVER GO THAT ROUTE SAL, DO THE LEAFING UNDER THE CLEAR, CUZ OVER THE CLEAR IS JUST A WAIST OF YOUR MONEY... YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO EVER BUFF OUT YOUR RIDE, AND THE RISK OF SCRATCHING AND CHIPING OFF THE LEAF IS MORE THAN LIKELY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, Mr. Flatline, homie

GOOD NIGHT...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 12:16 AM~19617490
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 8 2011, 07:28 AM~19538737]
> HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT!
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:43 PM~19635910
> *PROUD TO POST THIS MARCH DOUBLE ISSUE OF MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS. SINCE THE 72 CAMARO WE DID FOR HARRY OF CFR MADE FRONT PAGE, AND WAS GIVEN A 6 PAGE SPREAD... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... I WILL TRY TO DOWN LOAD OTHER PAGES AT THE SHOP TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Dreamwork Customs, Chino got down on Harry's Camaro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Good morning CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 19 2011, 08:26 AM~19637859-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dreamwork Customs, Chino got down on Harry's Camaro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LIL BRO. HE SURE DID GET DOWN ON THAT CAMARO... I AM SO PROUD OF HIM, YOU KNOW FIRST HAND HOW MUCH LOVE HE THROWS ON ALL THE RIDES THAT SHOOT THRU HERE...
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Jan 19 2011, 09:08 AM~19638128
> *Good morning CDC
> *


MORNING SHOD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18874938]
> Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA. :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


*RECAP * :0
[/quote]




> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18944448]
> *This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin:


*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]

WISH JAE OR DREAM ON WOULD HAVE BEEN THE PHOTOGRAPHERS FOR THAT MAG... CUZ NOT TO BE UNGREATFUL I THINK THE PICS I TOOK WITH MY CHEAP DIGITAL CAMERA ARE BETTER ??? :dunno: BUT I AM HAPPY OUR WORK IS OUT THERE... NEED TO FIND THE MAGAZINE WITH A MUSTANG WE DID SO CAN THROW IT UP ON HERE... WE ALSO HAD A OTHER MUSTANG MAKE IT ON A MAGAZINE, CALANDER... LET'S SEE IF I CAN GET THOS FLICKS UP ON HERE TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Congrats & Major props to the Carnal over at Chino's Dreamwork Custom and to all of the staff for making the front cover of the March 2011 issue of MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS MAGAZINE. The Camaro is one bad azz ride. A friend of mine showed me pics of this car from the 2010 SEMA show in Vegas and it turned out really nice again great job and there is a reason why our members bring their rides to Dreamwork Customs in Ontario, CA and it's because of good Gente and of course the "MAD SKILLS FOR PAINTING." Keep doing what your doing CDC because it WORKS!</span>


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 19 2011, 12:39 PM~19639611
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Congrats & Major props to the Carnal over at Chino's Dreamwork Custom and to all of the staff for making the front cover of the March 2011 issue of MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS MAGAZINE.  The Camaro is one bad azz ride.  A friend of mine showed me pics of this car from the 2010 SEMA show in Vegas and it turned out really nice again great job and there is a reason why our members bring their rides to Dreamwork Customs in Ontario, CA and it's because of good Gente and of course the "MAD SKILLS FOR PAINTING."  Keep doing what your doing CDC because it WORKS!</span>
> *


AWWW... THANKS FOR DROPPING THE LOVE... I AM GLAD YOU TOOK MY INVITE TO VISIT THE THREAD... THANKS PETE... I AM GLAD YOU LIKE THE SKILLS...  :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU CARNAL, AND ALL YOUR TECHNIQUES CARNALES...



> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jan 19 2011, 01:41 PM~19640098
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP FRANK???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BACK TO THE TOP...


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> TTT :biggrin:



HERE YOU GO BRO...
CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...






















quote=DETONATER,Jan 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19646542]








[/quote]

THANKS MARK I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO HOLD IT DOWN ON HERE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Morning :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

this box is off tha hook :cheesy: i wana get me one now :cheesy:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 17 2011, 12:16 AM~19617490-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamwork Customs,Jan 8 2011, 07:28 AM~19538737]
> HERE GO A FEW RIDES WE ARE PROUD OF ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTMFT!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 18 2011, 10:43 PM~19635910
> *PROUD TO POST THIS MARCH DOUBLE ISSUE OF MUSCLE CAR POWER & WORLD OF RODS. SINCE THE 72 CAMARO WE DID FOR HARRY OF CFR MADE FRONT PAGE, AND WAS GIVEN A 6 PAGE SPREAD... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... I WILL TRY TO DOWN LOAD OTHER PAGES AT THE SHOP TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 12:37 AM~19636780
> *looks dangerous, thumbs up  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: the pics say it all!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 20 2011, 06:50 AM~19647427
> *Morning :biggrin:
> *


MORNING SHOD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 08:02 AM~19647762
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 08:09 AM~19647798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this box is off tha hook  :cheesy:  i wana get me one now  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS DANNY, WE THINK IT OFF DAH HOOK TOO... LOL... BUT GOD WILLING OUR PRESIDENT, WILL BE BRINGING IT BACK IN FOR A FEW CHANGES IN THE PAINT  BUT ONCE WE HAVE A FEW OF OUR BROTHERS OUT THERE AND REPPING... IT WOULD BE A NICE RIDE TO HAVE IN A COLLECTION... CHINO IS A NOMAD, OR BIG BODY KINDA GUY, ME, I'D LOVE TO GET ME A 38 OR 39, A 58 IMPALA, HARD TOP, CUZ THERE IS SO MUCH YOU CAN DO TO A HARDTOP... AND MY 78 MONTE CARLO, THAT IS MY DREAM CAR... CUZ OF ALL THE WONDERFUL MEMORIES... WELL THAT WAS A MOUTH FULL HUH... HAVE A GREAT DAY DANNY...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 20 2011, 12:03 AM~19646731]
HERE YOU GO BRO...
CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...



















Mad prop's Eric, that's what it's all about.. back in the day my parents had a fish bowl, and I always loved that car too..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:31 PM~19650337
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 20 2011, 12:03 AM~19646731]
> HERE YOU GO BRO...
> CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad prop's Eric, that's what it's all about.. back in the day my parents had a fish bowl, and I always loved that car too..
> *


lol... it seems cars do bring back beautiful memories..


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:31 PM~19650337
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 20 2011, 12:03 AM~19646731]
> HERE YOU GO BRO...
> CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad prop's Eric, that's what it's all about.. back in the day my parents had a fish bowl, and I always loved that car too..
> *


THX MARK


----------



## eric0425

> HERE YOU GO BRO...
> CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote=DETONATER,Jan 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19646542]


THANKS MARK I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO HOLD IT DOWN ON HERE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU TOO... :biggrin:
[/quote]


THX LIZ


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> THANKS MARK I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO HOLD IT DOWN ON HERE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU TOO... :biggrin:


THX LIZ 
[/quote]

YOUR WELCOME...


----------



## SWIGS

TTT for my brothers and sisters in the IE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jan 20 2011, 11:30 PM~19656580
> *TTT for my brothers and sisters in the IE
> *


AWWW... THANK YOU SWIGS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU TOO BROTHER...


----------



## DETONATER

Why am I up? :420:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 21 2011, 02:19 AM~19657384-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I up?  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha.. that is my question every night... still haven't found the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 02:42 AM~19657418
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 21 2011, 09:41 AM~19658701
> *
> *


wats up lil brother...


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the best work in the IE .. and in so cal too fuck it.. 

CLEAN work from a GOOD homie.. somethin u dont see anymore


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2011, 01:54 PM~19660693
> *bump for the best work in the IE .. and in so cal too fuck it..
> 
> CLEAN work from a GOOD homie.. somethin u dont see anymore
> *


THANKS TODD. STAY TUNED MARIO'S CAR WE CLEARED THE CAR TO COVER THE LEAFING AND STRIPING... THAT BABY IS BEAUTIFULLLLLLL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, Topkustom-spain
:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:36 PM~19660909
> *THANKS TODD. STAY TUNED MARIO'S CAR WE CLEARED THE CAR TO COVER THE LEAFING AND STRIPING... THAT BABY IS BEAUTIFULLLLLLL.... :biggrin:
> *


I seen it today, and it looks great...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 07:23 PM~19662985
> *I seen it today, and it looks great...!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DON'T IT... 1 MORE GALLON OF CLEAR TO GO... CYA LATER, GONNA GO GRAB SOME GRUB...


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## bigshod

ttt

sup CDC


----------



## bigshod

morning CDC


----------



## HYDRO 64

*Some Nice Ass Paint Jobs Brother N Sisther!!!!! Bump. :biggrin: * :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS

TTT family


----------



## cutebratt04

> *RECAP * :0


*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]

WISH JAE OR DREAM ON WOULD HAVE BEEN THE PHOTOGRAPHERS FOR THAT MAG... CUZ NOT TO BE UNGREATFUL I THINK THE PICS I TOOK WITH MY CHEAP DIGITAL CAMERA ARE BETTER ??? :dunno: BUT I AM HAPPY OUR WORK IS OUT THERE... NEED TO FIND THE MAGAZINE WITH A MUSTANG WE DID SO CAN THROW IT UP ON HERE... WE ALSO HAD A OTHER MUSTANG MAKE IT ON A MAGAZINE, CALANDER... LET'S SEE IF I CAN GET THOS FLICKS UP ON HERE TOO... :biggrin:
[/quote]




> HERE YOU GO BRO...
> CHINO AND I ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF YOUR BUILD ERIC... WE ARE HAPPY WE ALL CAME ACROSS, IT TOOK ME A MIN. BUT I FINALLY GOT OUR COPY... :biggrin: 2 DIFFERENT MAGAZINE COVERAGE, ON 2 RIDES WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE TOUCHED...HERE'S TO YOU ERIC... I KNOW CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL BE HAVING A FEW MORE OF THESE AS THE YEAR PROGRESSES, IT GIVE US GREAT SATISFACTION TO BE A PART OF ALL YOUR DREAMS... WITH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER CHINO & LIZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote=DETONATER,Jan 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19646542]


THANKS MARK I KNOW I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO HOLD IT DOWN ON HERE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU TOO... :biggrin:
[/quote]
 :thumbsup: Congrats on all the Magazine Spreads and Awesome Work on the Rides as always from CDC :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANK YOU TO ALL OUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS... A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO BRAT... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE GIRL... BUMP TO THE TOP...


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19670416-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT...!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Jan 22 2011, 09:59 PM~19670864
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: SEE YOU GUYS LATER, GONNA GET SOME MORE SLEEP...LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 23 2011, 11:11 AM~19673670
> *TTT!
> *


CAN YOU BELIEVE I CAN'T FIND MY SLEEP NOW... DAMN...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 12:49 PM~19674040
> *CAN YOU BELIEVE I CAN'T FIND MY SLEEP NOW... DAMN...
> *


where did u leave it???? :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 11:56 AM~19674086
> *where did u leave it????  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT'S TRAPPED IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE... AND I KEEP LOOSING MY MAP... OR WAS IT A DOOR??? LMAO... IT'S COOL I NEED TO CLEAN UP AND GET READY FOR CHURCH... THANKS FOR THE LAUGH COMPA...


----------



## elspock84

Church? Fuck that I work sundays so I don't have to work  each time I say that my jefita slaps da fuck outta me lol.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 12:26 PM~19674306
> *Church? Fuck that I work sundays so I don't have to work  each time I say that my jefita slaps da fuck outta me lol.
> *


CABRON, I DON'T BLAME YOUR JEFITA, BUT I WON'T JUDGE YA... I NEED IT, WE ALL HAVE OUR CALLING MINE IS WELL OVER DUE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 01:31 PM~19674343
> *CABRON, I DON'T BLAME YOUR JEFITA, BUT I WON'T JUDGE YA... I NEED IT, WE ALL HAVE OUR CALLING MINE IS WELL OVER DUE... :biggrin:
> *


its cause growing up we where at church ALL da time.  i was an alter boy til i was 15. shit at da end i was taller than da priest :biggrin: . i still go maybe once a month or every other month. depending if i work sunday or not.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 22 2011, 05:00 PM~19668394
> *THANK YOU TO ALL OUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS... A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO BRAT... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE GIRL... BUMP TO THE TOP...
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT....!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 23 2011, 02:23 PM~19675139-->
> 
> 
> 
> its cause growing up we  where at church ALL da time.    i was an alter boy til i was 15. shit at da end i was taller than da priest  :biggrin: . i still go maybe once a month or every other month. depending if i work sunday or not.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH I DON'T BLAME YOU, I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN THAT KINDA CHURCH AND HONESTLY NEVER LEARNED THE WORD THERE. TO MUCH ROUTINE AND TRADITIONS, NOT ENOUGH TRUTH. MY OPINION ON THAT I AM GOING TO A MORE CHRISTIAN CHURCH. I LOST MY PATH A WHILE BACK, AND MY SOUL HAS BEEN WANTING TO GO BACK... SO I HAVE, AND I LOVED IT. :biggrin: GOD SHOULD NOT BE A OBLIGATION, HE SHOULD BE A CHOICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 05:52 PM~19676607
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY BRAT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND GIRL...
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 23 2011, 07:37 PM~19677570
> *TTT....!
> *


YOUR THE BESTEST...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 09:39 PM~19678292
> *OH I DON'T BLAME YOU, I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN THAT KINDA CHURCH AND HONESTLY NEVER LEARNED THE WORD THERE. TO MUCH ROUTINE AND TRADITIONS, NOT ENOUGH TRUTH. MY OPINION ON THAT I AM GOING TO A MORE CHRISTIAN CHURCH. I LOST MY PATH A WHILE BACK, AND MY SOUL HAS BEEN WANTING TO GO BACK... SO I HAVE, AND I LOVED IT. :biggrin: GOD SHOULD NOT BE A OBLIGATION, HE SHOULD BE A CHOICE...
> *


im catholic and i love it. i think going all da time wit my parents kept me from getting in any shit growing up. when i say all the time i meant like helping out wit functions and cool shit like that. not church everyday fuck that. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19678477
> *im catholic and i love it. i think going all da time wit my parents kept me from getting in any shit growing up.  when i say all the time i meant like helping out wit functions and cool shit like that. not church everyday fuck that.  :biggrin:
> *


I HONESTLY NEVER LEARNED NOTHING THERE... UNTIL I WENT TO MY CATECHISM CLASSES... THEN I HAD QUESTION THAT WHERE NEVER ANSWERED, MY MOMS ANSWER TO EVERY QUESTION WAS SHUT UP STUPID YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE ASKING... SHE FINALLY GOT TIRED AND SAID YOU DON'T HAVE TO GO TO CHURCH WITH ME, BUT YOU WILL GO TO CHURCH ON SUNDAYS... BUT MAYBE IT WAS JUST THE CHURCH I WENT TO??? NOT DOGGING YOUR BELIEFS BRO... JUST FOUND MINE ELSE WHERE... I RESPECT EVERYONE, HMMM LET ME CORRECT THAT I RESPECT THOSE THAT SHOW RESPECT... SO HOPE YOU DON'T THINK LESS OF ME CUZ I CHANGED CHURCHES... :biggrin: IF YOU DO... :twak: YOUR PETHO ESE...LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dreamwork Customs, corona62, elspock84, ricks-94 caddy
NO HATE MALE PLEASE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:09 PM~19679190
> *I HONESTLY NEVER LEARNED NOTHING THERE... UNTIL I WENT TO MY CATECHISM CLASSES... THEN I HAD QUESTION THAT WHERE NEVER ANSWERED, MY MOMS ANSWER TO EVERY QUESTION WAS SHUT UP STUPID YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE ASKING... SHE FINALLY GOT TIRED AND SAID YOU DON'T HAVE TO GO TO CHURCH WITH ME, BUT YOU WILL GO TO CHURCH ON SUNDAYS... BUT MAYBE IT WAS JUST THE CHURCH I WENT TO??? NOT DOGGING YOUR BELIEFS BRO... JUST FOUND MINE ELSE WHERE... I RESPECT EVERYONE, HMMM LET ME CORRECT THAT I RESPECT THOSE THAT SHOW RESPECT... SO HOPE YOU DON'T THINK LESS OF ME CUZ I CHANGED CHURCHES... :biggrin: IF YOU DO...  :twak: YOUR PETHO ESE...LMAO...
> *


ni madres u do u i do me. :biggrin: i wont knock you for shit unless u start wanting to drive donks then we gots a problem :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 10:13 PM~19679230
> *ni madres u do u i do me.  :biggrin:  i wont knock you for shit unless u start wanting to drive donks then we gots a problem  :biggrin:
> *


OH THEN WE  FOR LIFE COMPA...LMAO...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 23 2011, 11:15 PM~19679241
> *OH THEN WE   FOR LIFE COMPA...LMAO...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 10:16 PM~19679256
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT for yah


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning, Chino & Liz... TTT or a great Monday! 

If you know anyone who needs a 44" moon, hit up my boy tjones in Vehicle Parts. I got my 42" from him in mint condition.. :biggrin:


Tjones, These are the peeps I was talking about to check out about painting your rivi..


----------



## bigshod

Good afternoon CDC :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

_SOME REAL NICE.... WORK_


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2011, 08:51 PM~19687943
> *SOME REAL NICE.... WORK
> *


THANKS USO... WE TAKE GREAT PRIDE IN ALL WE DO... :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

nice work


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:16 PM~19689259
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP COMPA... DROPPED SOME LOVE ON YOUR THREAD BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Oct 18 2010, 07:41 PM~18846139]
Restoration & Graphics[/b]



























































































































[/quote]


----------



## Guest

you have a pm :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Oct 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18846420]








































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 12:44 PM~19693629
> *you have a pm :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE... I WILL SHOOT YOU A NUMBER AS SOON AS CHINO IS DONE SPRAYING A COLLISION JOB WE HAVE... YOU KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME TO THE SHOP WE ARE ONLY ABOUT 4 MIN. TOPS FROM CHICO'S...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:47 PM~19693645
> *THANKS HOMIE... I WILL SHOOT YOU A NUMBER AS SOON AS CHINO IS DONE SPRAYING A COLLISION JOB WE HAVE... YOU KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME TO THE SHOP WE ARE ONLY ABOUT 4 MIN. TOPS FROM CHICO'S...
> *


as soon as he"s done stripping it ..then cal blast the cdc :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 12:49 PM~19693654
> *as soon as he"s done stripping it ..then cal blast the cdc :cheesy:
> *


COOL, I KNOW WE CAN MORE THAN MAKE THAT CANDY RED DREAM COME TRUE...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:54 PM~19693685
> *COOL, I KNOW WE CAN MORE THAN MAKE THAT CANDY RED DREAM COME TRUE...
> *


thats why im going there chico spoke very highly of you guyz


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18874938]
> Here go these before pictures of Harry from CFR's 72 Camaro. I'll post some afters 2marrow. Now this right here was a project. This ride will be going to SEMA. :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


*RECAP * :0
[/quote]




> Dreamwork Customs,Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18944448]
> *This Baby is SEMA bond... *:biggrin: :biggrin:


*RECAP PART 2* :biggrin:


















[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 12:57 PM~19693704
> *thats why im going there chico spoke very highly of you guyz
> *


DAMN IT FEELS NICE TO KNOW WE HAVE PLENTY OF GOOD HOMIES THAT SPECIALIZE IN OTHER ASPECT OF CAR BUILDS THAT ARE GIVING US THE PROPS MY CHINO'S WORK DESERVES... TRUST HOMIE, ALL OUR CUSTOMERS BECOME LONG LASTING FRIENDS... WE ARE DOWN TO EARTH IN A GHETTO WAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here go some flicks of Marks from Traffics 47.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*RV. We Use to Paint B4 Company went under due to the Economy. :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=RAGHOUSE75,Jan 25 2011, 08:44 PM~19698248]








[/quote]


:0 :wow: RIGHT CLICK, SAVED... :biggrin: :biggrin: NIIICE PIC LIL BRO... ONE MORE GALLON TO GO... HAHAHA... FEEL SORRY FOR CHINO, THAT'S A WHOLE LOT OF COLORSANDING... BUT YOU KNOW MY BABY ALWAYS PAYS GREAT ATTENTION TO THE DETAIL... SADBOY LOOKS LIKE A KIDD AT THE CANDY STORE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 25 2011, 07:44 PM~19698248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 10:55 PM~19699597
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MARK... HOW'S IT GOING BRO???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, MR.50



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here's this Bike we Build for our Youngest, we will be doing some modifications on it before we bust it out again.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Steve9663,Oct 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18857728]
they made my "DREAMS COME TRUE"









Before




























CANT FORGET THE WEE ONES.
PATTERNED OUT TIGER BY DREAMWORKS (PAINT)


















Steven From TRAFFIC CAR CLUB.
[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Steve9663,Oct 19 2010, 10:43 PM~18857824]
*HERES A FEW MORE OF BRI'S "T"*












































:thumbsup: :worship:
[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 09:56 PM~19699607
> *HEY MARK... HOW'S IT GOING BRO???
> *


Going good, ran around alot today.. Had to pick up a tail pan.. after I removed the lower trunk pan support I didn't like the condition of the metal that was there so I decided to also replace that part also.. it's apart so I'm doing the most possible. so far so good.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:06 PM~19699692
> *Going good, ran around alot today.. Had to pick up a tail pan.. after I removed the lower trunk pan support I didn't like the condition of the metal that was there so I decided to also replace that part also.. it's apart so I'm doing the most possible. so far so good..  :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU ARE ALREADY THEIR BRO. BETTER TO TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME OR ELSE IT WILL COME BACK TO BITE YOU IN THE ACE... :biggrin: I KNOW HOW THE HIDDEN BS. IS WITH A RESTORATION YOU JUST NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU WILL FIND UNDER ALL THE YEARS OF ABUSE, NEGLECT, THE ELEMENTS, NOT ONE JOB IS EVER THE SAME... BUT AT LEAST YOU ARE MOVING FORWARD WITH THAT RIDE... MUCH PROPS TO YOU, OH AND HOW YOU LIKE THE WAY THEM SPARKLE EFX BLINGING ON MARIOS 75???
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 10:10 PM~19699733
> *WELL YOU ARE ALREADY THEIR BRO. BETTER TO TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME OR ELSE IT WILL COME BACK TO BITE YOU IN THE ACE... :biggrin:  I KNOW HOW THE HIDDEN BS. IS WITH A RESTORATION YOU JUST NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU WILL FIND UNDER ALL THE YEARS OF ABUSE, NEGLECT, THE ELEMENTS, NOT ONE JOB IS EVER THE SAME... BUT AT LEAST YOU ARE MOVING FORWARD WITH THAT RIDE... MUCH PROPS TO YOU, OH AND HOW YOU LIKE THE WAY THEM SPARKLE EFX BLINGING ON MARIOS 75???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

So far the rust is not as bad as I thought.. Its in just a few small areas that are simple fixes, besides the trunk floor pan.. but I'm glad it will be new anyways.. the floors are solid as a rock and also I welded up all the seams on the floors and am alomst done doing all the molding...next will be to bring the car back down from it's side and install the trunk floor and mold the fire wall.. then onto the center console and dash...oop's did I let out a secret... lol fuck it!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:14 PM~19699761
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> So far the rust is not as bad as I thought.. Its in just a few small areas that are simple fixes, besides the trunk floor pan.. but I'm glad it will be new anyways.. the floors are solid as a rock and also I welded up all the seams on the floors and am alomst done doing all the molding...next will be to bring the car back down from it's side and install the trunk floor and mold the fire wall.. then onto the center console and dash...oop's did I let out a secret... lol fuck it!
> *


HEY MARK YOU NEED ANY POINTERS RUN INTO ANY PROBLEMS, YOU KNOW CHINO AND I ARE DOWN TO HELP YOU OUT BRO... ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS HALLA... ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 10:18 PM~19699793
> *HEY MARK YOU NEED ANY POINTERS RUN INTO ANY PROBLEMS, YOU KNOW CHINO AND I ARE DOWN TO HELP YOU OUT BRO... ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS HALLA... ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT...
> *


Thanks Fam! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:22 PM~19699827
> *Thanks Fam! !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IS FAMILY FOR IF NOT TO INCOURAGE AND MOTIVATE??? BESIDES I THINK WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE ABOUT LENDING EACHOTHE A HELPING HAND... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, cutebratt04, loced_out_killa

SUP BRAT??? HOW YOU DOING TODAY GIRL??? HEY THERE IS A LOCED OUT KILLA NEXT TO YOU BECAREFUL... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK BRO.. HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING THE THREAD... HEY I THINK YOU SCARED BRAT AWAYS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 10:26 PM~19699858
> *WHAT IS FAMILY FOR IF NOT TO INCOURAGE AND MOTIVATE??? BESIDES I THINK WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE ABOUT LENDING EACHOTHE A HELPING HAND...  :biggrin:
> *


Right! :biggrin: 

I might be over in the area tomorrow.. Do I need to bring the bright gun metal for the homie..what ever's it's for one of us.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 12:28 AM~19699869
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, cutebratt04, loced_out_killa
> 
> SUP BRAT??? HOW YOU DOING TODAY GIRL??? HEY THERE IS A LOCED OUT KILLA NEXT TO YOU BECAREFUL...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  JK BRO.. HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING THE THREAD...  HEY I THINK YOU SCARED BRAT AWAYS...
> *


Omg I thought you were For Real lol I didn't watch the News Tonight but I got the Joke Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:28 PM~19699873
> *Right!  :biggrin:
> 
> I might be over in the area tomorrow.. Do I need to bring the bright gun metal for the homie..what ever's it's for one of us..  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MARK GIVE US A MIN. I LIKE THAT COLOR FOR MY OLDEST DAUGHTERS BIKE WE WANT TO BUILD, BUT WE STILL AINT THERE YET... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 11:30 PM~19699889
> *Omg I thought you were For Real lol I didn't watch the News Tonight but I got the Joke Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


HEY I FIND COMEDY IN ALMOST ANYTHING THESE DAYS... :biggrin: SO HOW'S THE NEW JOB??? DO TELL...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 12:32 AM~19699906
> *HEY I FIND COMEDY IN ALMOST ANYTHING THESE DAYS... :biggrin: SO HOW'S THE NEW JOB??? DO TELL...
> *


It's Exhausting but I Like it lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 25 2011, 11:35 PM~19699927
> *It's Exhausting but I Like it lol! :biggrin:
> *


  HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU BRAT... IT IS VERY LABOR INTENSE, BUT I LOVE HOW SHOPS THAT ARE IN OUR LINE OF WORK CAN TAKE SOMETHING BEAT UP, AND TURN IT INTO AS GOOD AS NEW CONDITION... I LIVE FOR THE SMILE ON A CUSTOMERS FACE, AND THE END RESULTS... THAT SH*T TO ME IS PRICELESS... TO KNOW YOUR WORK CAN INFLUNCE SOMEONES LIFE IN A POSITIVE WAY IS INCREDIBLE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER

GOOD NIGHT MARK... SEND MY SALUTATIONS TO MS. ANGEL, TELL HER I SAID GOOD NIGHT AND MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO THE BOTH OF YA... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 11:02 PM~19700133
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER
> 
> GOOD NIGHT MARK... SEND MY SALUTATIONS TO MS. ANGEL, TELL HER I SAID GOOD NIGHT AND MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO THE BOTH OF YA... :biggrin:
> *


Good Night! She's knocked out already.. I'll tell her good morning for ya tomorrow.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:11 AM~19700204
> *Good Night! She's knocked out already.. I'll tell her good morning for ya tomorrow..  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOUNDS GOOD... :biggrin: 








3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, BLAME ME

WHAT'S UP BRO... HOPE YOU LIKED THE THREAD...


----------



## louie

wow amazine work such detail on all the rides to the top for brother chino and sister liz


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 AM~19702798
> *<span style='color:blue'>X75  *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Jan 26 2011, 01:46 AM~19700662-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow amazine work such detail on all the rides to the top for brother chino and sister liz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 AM~19702798
> *THANK YOU BROTHERS*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## OG-GM's

GOOD MORNING TO MY PEPPS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711062
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY PEPPS...
> *


Good Morning Enrique and Dreamwork Customs :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 03:08 PM~19694837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that color comdo is tight :cheesy: whats the base color on this car?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711062-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY PEPPS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORNING ENRIQUE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 08:32 AM~19711679
> *Good Morning Enrique and Dreamwork Customs  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP LIL BRO.???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 08:40 AM~19711713
> *that color comdo is tight  :cheesy:  whats the base color on this car?
> *


THANKS DANNY, THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES... THE BASE IS A NORMAL CHEVY CODE PEWTER... WE JUST ADDED OUR LIL TOUCHES TO IT...  :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 12:07 PM~19713297
> *MORNING ENRIQUE!!!
> SUP LIL BRO.???
> THANKS DANNY, THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES... THE BASE IS A NORMAL CHEVY CODE PEWTER... WE JUST ADDED OUR LIL TOUCHES TO IT...   :biggrin:
> *



waz the happs.....i'll stop by later...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FOUND MY OLD CAMERA... WITH THESE PICS.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 05:47 PM~19715599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND MY OLD CAMERA... WITH THESE PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 















































tell ur customer he needs to get some 14's :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 04:53 PM~19715641
> *BEAUTIFUL!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> tell ur customer he needs to get some 14's  :happysad:
> *


SHOOT DONKS AINT ARE THING, BUT IF A BROTHER WANT TO PAY US TO PUT 26 ASHANTI WHEELS THEN BY ALL MEANS BOO BOO WE GONNA MAKE THEM CHIPS... LOL...CUSTOM SUPENSION ON THIS BISH...LOL... BUT 13'S ARE OUR FAVORITE WHEELS IN SOUTHERN CALI... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 05:53 PM~19715641
> *BEAUTIFUL!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> tell ur customer he needs to get some 14's  :happysad:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIGS

TTT FOR THE BROTHER CHINO AND THE SISTER LIZ.......


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 27 2011, 05:29 PM~19715875-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19717458
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS STOMPER...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIGS_@Jan 27 2011, 08:24 PM~19717549
> *TTT FOR THE BROTHER CHINO AND THE SISTER LIZ.......
> *



WOOOOOOD UP BROTHER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 04:59 PM~19715684
> *SHOOT DONKS AINT ARE THING, BUT IF A BROTHER WANT TO PAY US TO PUT 26 ASHANTI WHEELS THEN BY ALL MEANS BOO BOO WE GONNA MAKE THEM CHIPS... LOL...CUSTOM SUPENSION ON THIS BISH...LOL... BUT 13'S ARE OUR FAVORITE WHEELS IN SOUTHERN CALI... :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Preach it Sister 13" </span>


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SLEEPS 62 WAGON IS OUT OF PUNISHMENT... LOL... WILL TAKE PICS AND POST SOME OF IT 2MARROW... GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 10:13 PM~19718881
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Preach it Sister 13" </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP PETE??? HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT NIGHT BRO... BOY YOU KNOW I KNOW WHAT'S UP...AHAHAHAHAHA SHOOT CAN TAKE THE FOO OUT THE GHETTO, CAN'T TAKE THE GHETTO OUT THE FOO... SHOOT NO ONE CAN EVER ACCUSE THIS SISTA OF NOT SPEAKING HER MIND... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL GOT TO GO PROMISED MY LIL NIECE I'LL SHARE THE COMP... MUCH LOVE TO YOU BROTHER PETE...


----------



## louie

TTT FOR C.D.C. :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for chino and liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Jan 28 2011, 01:16 AM~19720170-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR C.D.C. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Jan 28 2011, 04:52 AM~19720600
> *ttt for chino and liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



THANK YOU OUR STYLISTICS BROTHERS...


----------



## DeeLoc

wut it dew Chino and Liz! :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 27 2011, 05:59 PM~19715684
> *SHOOT DONKS AINT ARE THING, BUT IF A BROTHER WANT TO PAY US TO PUT 26 ASHANTI WHEELS THEN BY ALL MEANS BOO BOO WE GONNA MAKE THEM CHIPS... LOL...CUSTOM SUPENSION ON THIS BISH...LOL... BUT 13'S ARE OUR FAVORITE WHEELS IN SOUTHERN CALI... :biggrin:
> *


shit im wit you fuck it you aint driving it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . its like when they chooose an ugly color :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Jan 28 2011, 02:04 PM~19723597-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut it dew Chino and Liz! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP DEE... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 02:15 PM~19723680
> *shit im wit you fuck it you aint driving it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . its like when they chooose an ugly color  :biggrin:
> *



EXACTLY... CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT, IF HE/SHE IS PAYING THE PRICE... :biggrin: THE WAY WE SEE IT, TO EACH THEIR OWN... STILL HAVEN'T RAN INTO SOMEONE WANTING AN UGLY COLOR YET... BUT I AM SURE IT IS BOUND TO HAPPEN SOONER OR LATER... PREFERABLY LATER,LATER... LOL.... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK COMPA...


----------



## DeeLoc

That's so when they put the 13s on, it'll look like its ready to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 28 2011, 03:16 PM~19724142
> *That's so when they put the 13s on, it'll look like its ready to hop. :biggrin:
> *


LOL... THAT AND YOU KNOW IT'S AS LOW AS YOU CAN GO... LOL... LOWRIDING AINT NO HOBBY IT'S A LIFESTYLE... BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN... 13'S IS ALL WE ROLL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICS OF SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... LET THE FUNTIME BEGIN... :biggrin: 
GETTING READY TO START MAKING ANOTHER BROTHERS DREAM COME TRUE...


----------



## bigshod

Have a great weekend CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 06:32 PM~19725369
> *Have a great weekend CDC
> *


AWWWW... SHOD I THOUGHT YOU WAS UPSET WITH ME BRO... NOW YOU MADE MY DAY... :biggrin: BACK AT YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICTURES OF A REAR END WE ARE GETTING READY FOR CHROME... :wow: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin: 


















CHINO PREPPING THE DASH...


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 PM~19725578
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO PREPPING THE DASH...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 06:24 PM~19725313
> *HERE ARE PICS OF SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... LET THE FUNTIME BEGIN... :biggrin:
> GETTING READY TO START MAKING ANOTHER BROTHERS DREAM COME TRUE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...! Can't wait to see whats in store for the wagon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 28 2011, 07:20 PM~19725712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD
> *


YEAH HE IS... :biggrin: HAHAHA, YOU MEAN THE CAR HUH??? LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs, RAGHOUSE75


Sup Mario.. & The Dream Team...! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Jan 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19725726-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YA, THANK YA...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 07:48 PM~19725904
> *TTT...!    Can't wait to see whats in store for the wagon..  :biggrin:
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US MARK, I AM WAITING TO SEE WHAT CHINO, AND I ARE GONNA COME UP WITH NEXT... BUT I THINK I WILL KEEP THIS ONE UNDER WRAPS... :biggrin: JUST GONNA SHOW IT ALL THE WAY THRU THE BASE COATS, AFTER THAT WE ARE PULLING THE PLUG ON THE PICS... LOL... TILL SLEEPS BUSTS IT OUT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 09:21 PM~19727146
> *THANK YA, THANK YA...
> THAT MAKES TWO OF US MARK, I AM WAITING TO SEE WHAT CHINO, AND I ARE GONNA COME UP WITH NEXT... BUT I THINK I WILL KEEP THIS ONE UNDER WRAPS...  :biggrin: JUST GONNA SHOW IT ALL THE WAY THRU THE BASE COATS, AFTER THAT WE ARE PULLING THE PLUG ON THE PICS... LOL... TILL SLEEPS BUSTS IT OUT...
> *


Nice! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:18 PM~19727118
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs, RAGHOUSE75
> Sup Mario.. & The Dream Team...!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT SONG... TOTALLY GONNA ROCK THAT ONE TOMORROW...LOL...THANKS MARK...


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19727172
> *GREAT SONG... TOTALLY GONNA ROCK THAT ONE TOMORROW...LOL...THANKS MARK...
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:22 PM~19727162
> *Nice! :h5:
> *


YEAH WE ARE PLANNING ON DOING THAT ONLY WITH OUR BROTHERS RIDES... THAT WAY EVERYONE CAN BE SURPRIZED AT THE SHOWS...  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:25 PM~19727193
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO... HOW IS THAT BEAUTIFUL RAG COMING ALONG???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT, GOD BLESS AND HASTA TOMORROW...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 08:03 PM~19725578
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO PREPPING THE DASH...
> *


 :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama: fuckin bad ass work!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 28 2011, 06:24 PM~19725313-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE PICS OF SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... LET THE FUNTIME BEGIN... :biggrin:
> GETTING READY TO START MAKING ANOTHER BROTHERS DREAM COME TRUE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 PM~19725578
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO PREPPING THE DASH...
> *


This car is sick in the sun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 29 2011, 03:08 AM~19728127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice :yes:


----------



## Guest

> COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stopped by the shop yesterday to meet chino....and he showed me some work he done....and EVERYTHING is top notch...super bad ass!!!!...thats why im going there


----------



## touchdowntodd

chino the MAN ... bump for the cleanest work in the IE and some of the cleanest in socal .. and more importantly, a homie you can TRUST


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 12:38 AM~19728264
> *:wow:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: fuckin bad ass work!
> *



THANKS SPOCK STAY TUNED, MONDAY, IT SHOULD BE SPRAYED AND OUT IN THE SUN... PICTURES DON'T DO THIS BLINGED OUR RIDE JUSTICE... I'LL POST MORE PICS WHEN MY CHINO IS DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 29 2011, 08:30 AM~19729284
> *Looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> This car is sick in the sun  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO... SHOOT TOO BAD, MY CAMERA CAN NEVER CAPTURE THE BLING BLING... :biggrin: I NEED TO ASK DREAM ON, OR JAE FOR POINTERS... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2011, 09:22 AM~19729521
> *real nice :yes:
> *


THANKS KAK... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:03 PM~19725578
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINO PREPPING THE DASH...
> *


id love to have that much room painting lol, i see the filters on the wall, draws the clear smoke out of the area. trying to convince the wife for us to get a small work shop so i can start gettin down... that cadillac was already off the hook, bet its got the wet look for reals now. thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 08:17 AM~19694921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats beige and creme is classy, well done. you guys pick the colors? :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> COUNTY BLUES GETTING READY FOR ANOTHER GALLON OF CLEAR... OOOOEEEEEE... THIS RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stopped by the shop yesterday to meet chino....and he showed me some work he done....and EVERYTHING is top notch...super bad ass!!!!...thats why im going there
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU, I KNOW AFTER OUR CHAT, WE WILL HAVE TONS TO TALK ABOUT... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, CROWDS91, monterider78
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 29 2011, 12:58 PM~19730682
> *chino the MAN  ... bump for the cleanest work in the IE and some of the cleanest in socal .. and more importantly, a homie you can TRUST
> *


THANKS TODD... MY BABY IS TRUST WORTHY... WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT... MUCH L & R...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 29 2011, 04:58 PM~19731952-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRAT... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 05:08 PM~19732002
> *id love to have that much room painting lol, i see the filters on the wall, draws the clear smoke out of the area. trying to convince the wife for us to get a small work shop so i can start gettin down... that cadillac was already off the hook, bet its got the wet look for reals now. thumbs up  :thumbsup:
> *


I ALWAYS ENCOURAGE MY MANS DREAMS PART OF THE REASON WE BOTH FELT CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WOULD SUIT US WELL... IT ALL BEGINS WITH A DREAM... I THINK YOU HAVE A GREAT PLAN, I AM SURE IF YOU SHOW HER THE PROS AND CONS. SHE WILL BE ONBOARD... "AT LEAST I WOULD HOPE SO" IF NOT REMIND HER BRO... THE VOWS SAID FOR BETTER OF FOR WORST... LOL... J/K... GOOD LUCK HOPE YOU GET TO LIVE THE DREAM TOO...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 07:21 PM~19732462
> *IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU, I KNOW AFTER OUR CHAT, WE WILL HAVE TONS TO TALK ABOUT... :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it...its a very small world!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 29 2011, 05:14 PM~19732029
> *thats beige and creme is classy, well done. you guys pick the colors? :boink:
> *


THAT RIDE WAS SOOO CLASSY BRO... I SWEAR, IT LOOKED BEAUTIFUL, SO SOPHISTICATED... IT WAS BETWEEN THE WIFEY OF THE CUSTOMER AND MYSELF WHO CAME UP WITH THESE COLORS... I SWEAR I EVER WIN THE LOTTO I WILL BUY ME ONE AND BITE THE COLOR SCHEME... THAT'S HOW MUCH I LOVED THIS RIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 03:26 PM~19731152
> *THANKS SPOCK STAY TUNED, MONDAY, IT SHOULD BE SPRAYED AND OUT IN THE SUN... PICTURES DON'T DO THIS BLINGED OUR RIDE JUSTICE... I'LL POST MORE PICS WHEN MY CHINO IS DONE... :biggrin:
> *


is it monday yet :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 29 2011, 11:13 PM~19734841
> *tell me about it...its a very small world!! :biggrin:
> *


BOY IS IT... YOU HAD ME TRIPPIN YESTERDAY... CHINO AND ME NORMALLY LET FOLKS KNOW WE FROM LYNWOOD, BUT IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU WERE ABLE TO PIN POINT WHERE WE ARE FROM... LOL... THAT WAS FUNNY... SMALL WORLD FOR REALS... BUT IN A COOL WAY... CUZ MOST FOLKS WE KNOW FROM THAT SIDE OF TOWN ARE DOWN MOFOS LIKE US... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:17 PM~19734877
> *is it monday yet  :wow:
> *


 SORRY COMPA I MISSED QUOTING HOMIE AGAIN...
I CAN'T WAIT FOR MONDAY EITHER... I KNOW COUNTY BLUES IS GONNA LOOK SICK... CHINO STILL NEEDS TO SHOOT THE DASH TO MATCH THE ROOF... I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT WEEK... WE ALSO HAVE OUR HOMEBOY SLEEPYS 62 WAGON OUT WICH WE ARE GONNA PATTERN OUT THE ROOF AND BLING BLING THE HELL OUT OF IT... I WILL PM YOU PICKS. CUZ ONCE WE PASS THE BASE COAT STAGE, I WON'T POST PICS TILL IT BUST OUT...

HEY FOR REALS YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT OUR BROTHERHOOD... CHINO TOLD ME HE LIKES YOUR STANDARDS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:19 AM~19734893
> *HEY FOR REALS YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT OUR BROTHERHOOD... CHINO TOLD ME HE LIKES YOUR STANDARDS...
> *


cual brotherhood???? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:20 PM~19734908
> *cual brotherhood????  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


STYLISTICS I.E. BUT WE ONLY HAVE THE MOTHER CHAPTER ON THE CAR CLUB SECTION...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:21 AM~19734915
> *STYLISTICS I.E. BUT WE ONLY HAVE THE MOTHER CHAPTER ON THE CAR CLUB SECTION...
> *


 :wow: gracias but im taken :biggrin: we still sparkle efx family though :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:25 PM~19734937
> *:wow: gracias but im taken  :biggrin:  we still sparkle efx family though  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY YOU AND HOMIE HAVE HYNAS ON YOUR AVITAR GOT CONFUSED... LOL... AND I STILL HAVEN'T TAKEN MY MEDS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:27 AM~19734953
> *SORRY YOU AND HOMIE HAVE HYNAS ON YOUR AVITAR GOT CONFUSED... LOL... AND I STILL HAVEN'T TAKEN MY MEDS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche comadre hechate un toque de mota


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 29 2011, 11:36 PM~19735013
> *wahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche comadre hechate un toque de mota
> *


NETA QUE YA VOY HACERLO... LOL... BABYGIRL GOT HER BLESSING, IS OFFICIALLY KNOCKED OUT, IT'S SAFE FOR ME TO GO ASIDE AND SMOKE... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:39 AM~19735031
> *NETA QUE YA VOY HACERLO... LOL... BABYGIRL  GOT HER BLESSING, IS OFFICIALLY KNOCKED OUT, IT'S SAFE FOR ME TO GO ASIDE AND SMOKE... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84, mikegDenver, sancho316
BUENAS NOCHES COMPA... I WILL BE HIBERNATING TOMORROW SO GOD BLESS FOO... GOOD NIGHT TO ALL YOU BROTHERS...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:42 AM~19735053
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84, mikegDenver, sancho316
> BUENAS NOCHES COMPA... I WILL BE HIBERNATING TOMORROW SO GOD BLESS FOO... GOOD NIGHT TO ALL YOU BROTHERS...
> *


----------



## monterider78

Morning IE! Top notch work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:17 AM~19734880
> *BOY IS IT... YOU HAD ME TRIPPIN YESTERDAY... CHINO AND ME NORMALLY LET FOLKS KNOW WE FROM LYNWOOD, BUT IT'S FUNNY HOW YOU WERE ABLE TO PIN POINT WHERE WE ARE FROM... LOL... THAT WAS FUNNY... SMALL WORLD FOR REALS... BUT IN A COOL WAY... CUZ MOST FOLKS WE KNOW FROM THAT SIDE OF TOWN ARE DOWN MOFOS LIKE US... :biggrin:
> *


  .see you guys thursday


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by monterider78_@Jan 30 2011, 08:46 AM~19736155
> *Morning IE! Top notch work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANK BRO... WE LOVE WHAT WE DO...THANKS FOR THE L & R YOU DROPPED...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 30 2011, 02:14 PM~19737829
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MARK... :biggrin: WELL GOT TO GO CLEAN AND COOK... LOL...


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Collision Work We Do


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Restoration & Graphics*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE CAMARO WE DID FOR CFR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here go some flicks of Marks from Traffics 47.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*RV. We Use to Paint B4 Company went under due to the Economy. :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here's this Bike we Build for our Youngest, we will be doing some modifications on it before we bust it out again.*





















































HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES THESE PICS. OF A COLLISION THAT CAME IN THE DOOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

[/quote]


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for Chino's Dreamwork Customs


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=RAGHOUSE75,Jan 7 2011, 07:46 PM~19535152]
Hear this car is in the new Lowrider Magazine. :biggrin: 








[/quote]


quote=Dreamwork Customs,Jan 12 2011, 01:03 PM~19575886]
HERE'S A PIC I BARROWED FROM DREAMONS THREAD, OF THE 58 WE DID... :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Guest

[/quote]



repping the wood to tha fullest!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=homie,Jan 30 2011, 06:02 PM~19739455]








[/quote]
repping the wood to tha fullest!!!
[/quote]



















:biggrin: THAT RIDE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO A HOMIE FROM THE WOOD... :biggrin:











I DO BELIEVE YOU SAW THIS ONE TOO...


----------



## hi_ryder

i love the root beer regal.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE PICS OF THE RIDE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 30 2011, 08:39 PM~19741012
> *i love the root beer regal.
> *


IT REALLY WAS A BROWN FROM THE DUPONT CHROMA BASE WELL IT ACTUALLY FALLS IN THE YELLOWS... LOL... BUT IT IS A LOVELY BROWN, CHINO ACCENTED WITH GOLD ICE PEARL... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 30 2011, 08:53 PM~19741169
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> quote=homie,Jan 30 2011, 06:02 PM~19739455]


repping the wood to tha fullest!!!
[/quote]



















:biggrin: THAT RIDE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO A HOMIE FROM THE WOOD... :biggrin:









I DO BELIEVE YOU SAW THIS ONE TOO...
[/quote]
i didnt see the regal but hopefully i will thurday that is bad ass!


----------



## DETONATER

*BACK TTMFT! * :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> repping the wood to tha fullest!!!





















:biggrin: THAT RIDE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO A HOMIE FROM THE WOOD... :biggrin:









I DO BELIEVE YOU SAW THIS ONE TOO...
[/quote]
i didnt see the regal but hopefully i will thurday that is bad ass!
[/quote]

YEAH THE HOMIE THAT OWNS THE REGAL DIDN'T TAKE CARE OF IT... :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 30 2011, 09:07 PM~19741309
> *BACK TTMFT!   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, mikegDenver, guss68imp

WHATS UP GUS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I'M OUTTY GOT TO GO... THIS WEEK WILL BE A GOOD ONE, FOR PICS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:58 PM~19741206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!


----------



## OG-GM's

good morning CDC!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP TO ALL OUR BROTHERS, AND FRIENDS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 03:35 PM~19748257
> *WHAT'S UP TO ALL OUR BROTHERS, AND FRIENDS... :biggrin:
> *


Sup yall.. I'll be through tomorrow to chill and bring the homies order.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## OG-GM's

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Feb 1 2011, 08:32 AM~19755044
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP ENRIQUE...


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 1 2011, 08:50 AM~19755144
> *TTT!
> *



X 2... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 11:24 AM~19756209
> *Good Morning! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


BOY IS IT THE SUN IS OUT THE TEMP. IS COOL, COULDN'T ASK FOR A LOVELIER DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:cheesy: THANKS TO ALL THE BROTHERS WHO WHERE OUT HERE TO HELP MY CHINO OUT... :cheesy:


----------



## la79elco

FROM SOUTHBOUND L.A.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by la79elco_@Feb 1 2011, 09:23 PM~19762248
> *FROM SOUTHBOUND L.A.
> *


WHAT'S UP SOUTHBOUND... THANKS FOR THE L & R BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19762152
> *:cheesy: THANKS TO ALL THE BROTHERS WHO WHERE OUT HERE TO HELP MY CHINO OUT...  :cheesy:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19762353
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: I WILL POST MY PICS 2MORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT PEEPS...


----------



## DeeLoc

Gmornin


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Feb 2 2011, 10:15 AM~19766654-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gmornin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 2 2011, 10:24 AM~19766727
> *TTT!
> *


X2 Wud Up! 


Dam Wind.. But I'll take it over the bitter cold the rest of the homies are going through..! Bundle Up and be safe! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 2 2011, 11:38 AM~19766836
> *X2 Wud Up!
> Dam Wind.. But I'll take it over the bitter cold the rest of the homies are going through..! Bundle Up and be safe!  :biggrin:
> *


It was windy as hell this morning in Rancho, I was at a red light on Milliken and it was like a movie just seeing shit flying through the streets. :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Feb 2 2011, 11:15 AM~19766654-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gmornin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP DEE, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY BRO...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 2 2011, 11:24 AM~19766727
> *TTT!
> *


LIKE ALWAYS THANK YOU LIL BRO...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## peter cruz

Just dropping by to shot you some L&R Chino & Liz. Keep doing your thing because you do some real bad azz work Carnal.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 2 2011, 11:38 AM~19766836-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Wud Up!
> Dam Wind.. But I'll take it over the bitter cold the rest of the homies are going through..! Bundle Up and be safe!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 2 2011, 12:13 PM~19767064
> *It was windy as hell this morning in Rancho, I was at a red light on Milliken and it was like a movie just seeing shit flying through the streets.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


NOT TOO BAD NOW... I THINK??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BEEN IN THE OFFICE ALL DAY... :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW... GOTS TO GO PICK UP MY PRIDE AND JOYS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 2 2011, 01:12 PM~19767453-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-peter cruz_@Feb 2 2011, 01:23 PM~19767556
> *Just dropping by to shot you some L&R Chino & Liz.  Keep doing your thing because you do some real bad azz work Carnal.
> *


THANKS FOR THE L & R PETE... CHINO AND I APPRECIATE IT... MUCH L & R BACK AT YOU AND OUR TECHNIQUES C.C. BROTHERS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*THANK YOU GUYS ONCE AGAIN...*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19769501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS ONCE AGAIN...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 2 2011, 04:03 PM~19769501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS ONCE AGAIN...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

OH LA hows everybody :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin: 

What up Chino and Liz. I see you Steve Nunez hope all is well


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:59 AM~18851147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here go some flicks of Marks from Traffics 47.
> *


damn loving how the black just shines :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR U AND CHINO... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

SPPED IT UP TO 5:13 CHECK OUT "TRUCHA" AT THE 2010 L.V. SUPER SHOW..


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hi_ryder

:wave: :tears: just me....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 3 2011, 12:56 AM~19773057
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR U AND CHINO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


whats up DWC :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 PM~19773181
> *SPPED IT UP TO 5:13 CHECK OUT "TRUCHA" AT THE 2010 L.V. SUPER SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it when you bust it back out Clowny :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good Morning Chino and Liz :wave: :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 AM~19776303
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> *


MORNING YA'LL.....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Feb 2 2011, 08:48 PM~19772184-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH LA hows everybody  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP STEVE... LONG TIME NO SEE... EVERYONE IS DOING WELL... LIFE IS A ROLLERCOASTER, AND ALL OF US HERE ARE RIDERS... LOL... :biggrin: HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING WELL...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric0425_@Feb 2 2011, 09:31 PM~19772733
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> What up Chino and Liz.  I see you Steve Nunez hope all is well
> *


WHAT'S UP MR. PREZ... :biggrin: J/K... WHAT'S UP BROTHER... HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING WELL... LONG TIME NO SEE??? YOU'VE BEEN MISSING IN ACTION... WELL YOU KNOW WITH CHINO'S OBLIGATIONS, OUR PERSONAL TIME TO KICK IT WITH YOU ALL IS LIMITED... BUT HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU AT RUBENS... MUCH L & R MY BROTHER... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, Frosty

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 2 2011, 09:42 PM~19772876
> *damn loving how the black just shines :biggrin:
> *


THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 10:59 AM~19777690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's a classic right there!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Feb 2 2011, 09:56 PM~19773057-->
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR U AND CHINO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... THANKS CLOWNY... GABRIEL IGLESIAS IS HALLARIOUS TO ME... CHINO GETS UPSET WHEN THEY REPEAT THEIR ACTS... NOT THIS FOO THOUGH... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 PM~19773181
> *SPPED IT UP TO 5:13 CHECK OUT "TRUCHA" AT THE 2010 L.V. SUPER SHOW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO HOW IS TRUCHA COMING ALONG BRO???


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

this is sum old school right here... member this...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

now this is sum old shool shit right here
dont get me started ya'll... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 2 2011, 11:26 PM~19774051-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 03:50 AM~19775308
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: hi_ryder
> 
> :wave:  :tears: just me....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:49 AM~19776303
> *Good Morning Chino and Liz  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 3 2011, 09:52 AM~19776751
> *MORNING YA'LL.....
> *


WHAT'S UP EVERYONE... HOPE YOU ALL ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL THURSDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 3 2011, 11:59 AM~19777690-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 3 2011, 02:59 PM~19778964
> *this is sum old school right here... member this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 3 2011, 03:07 PM~19779030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this is sum old shool shit right here
> dont get me started ya'll... :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS SOME OLD SCHOOL SH*T!!! LOVE THE JAMS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

HERE U GOOOOOO.............
















AND IM OUT............................................................................................... :sprint:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0 PAINTED BY TONY VALENCIA FROM KLIQUE,, HENRY'S CUSTOM INTERIOR,, D&D DESIGNS OOH SORRY U ALL KNOW HIM BY 'DANNY D NOW, LOL DID MY MURALS.......''20 YRS.'' AGO!!! NOT BADD HUH!!! :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 3 2011, 10:18 PM~19784001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 PAINTED BY TONY VALENCIA FROM KLIQUE,, HENRY'S CUSTOM INTERIOR,, D&D DESIGNS OOH SORRY U ALL KNOW HIM BY 'DANNY D NOW, LOL DID MY MURALS.......''20 YRS.'' AGO!!! NOT BADD HUH!!! :naughty:
> *


LAST OF THE BEST :naughty: history in the making..! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 07:08 AM~19778644
> *LOL... THANKS CLOWNY... GABRIEL IGLESIAS IS HALLARIOUS TO ME... CHINO GETS UPSET WHEN THEY REPEAT THEIR ACTS... NOT THIS FOO THOUGH...  :biggrin:
> SO HOW IS TRUCHA COMING ALONG BRO???
> *


:roflmao: cause you smelled THIS! ahhah


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc

Gmorning


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 3 2011, 11:18 PM~19784001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 PAINTED BY TONY VALENCIA FROM KLIQUE,, HENRY'S CUSTOM INTERIOR,, D&D DESIGNS OOH SORRY U ALL KNOW HIM BY 'DANNY D NOW, LOL DID MY MURALS.......''20 YRS.'' AGO!!! NOT BADD HUH!!! :naughty:
> *



:0 NIIICE... TOGETHER C.C. LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19784985
> *:roflmao: cause you smelled THIS! ahhah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS STUPID FUNNY, I LOVE COMEDY... MAKES EVERYTHING SEEM SO MUCH BETTER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 AM~19786757
> *Gmorning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERYYYY NIIICE... 





























I HOPE TO GO BACK AGAIN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73loukat, Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP LOUKAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louie

just stoping by to say hello to Liz and Chino have a great day brother and sister :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hi_ryder

:wave: :tears: oh its just me again...


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19787116
> *VERYYYY NIIICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE TO GO BACK AGAIN...
> *


 :thumbsup: Can I come with Next Time Lol!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOMIES FRAME SCUFFED THE POWDER COATED CLEAR AND READY FOR MIKE, THEN BACK FOR CLEAR COAT... :biggrin: MAYBE SOME FLAKE??? :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*COUNTY BLUES... *:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 07:26 PM~19790487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Wow! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 06:29 PM~19790496
> *:wow: Wow! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


HEY BRAT... SORRY THAT I DIDN'T RESPOND EARLIER... BEEN BUSY, AND TAKING PICS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS... THANKS FOR DROPPING IN... I HATE THE FACT THAT MY DAMN CAMERA DOESN'T GET THE COLOR RIGHT...  BUT IT LOOKS BLUETIFUL... DON'T IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, bblanco

WHAT'S UP BROTHER BENNY??? LONG TIME NO SEE... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217
> *COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 4 2011, 05:59 PM~19790288-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 06:26 PM~19790487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"County Blues" is bad ass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 05:31 PM~19790092
> *HOMIES FRAME SCUFFED THE POWDER COATED CLEAR AND READY FOR MIKE, THEN BACK FOR CLEAR COAT...  :biggrin: MAYBE SOME FLAKE??? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see what Mike is going to do to this one


----------



## DETONATER

*I'd say County Blues is absolutely stunning!*


----------



## hi_ryder

dam that caddy's drenched... that car is a masterpiece :around: uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GETTING READY TO MAKE MY FATHER-IN-LAWS *DREAM* COME TRUE...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 5 2011, 01:35 PM~19791504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY TO MAKE MY FATHER-IN-LAWS DREAM COME TRUE...
> *


you gonna give his dodge back half worked bare metal showing? jk lol..  color?


----------



## majikmike0118

bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning Bump... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 06:31 PM~19790092
> *HOMIES FRAME SCUFFED THE POWDER COATED CLEAR AND READY FOR MIKE, THEN BACK FOR CLEAR COAT...  :biggrin: MAYBE SOME FLAKE??? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pics thanx guyz......and yes definitly gonna have chino flake it out :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 5 2011, 10:54 AM~19794698
> *cool pics thanx guyz......and yes definitly  gonna have chino flake it out :cheesy:
> *


HEY HOMIE... I AM AT THE SHOP... WHEN EVER YOUR READY TO PICK UP THE FRAME... :biggrin: SEE YOU IN A BIT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Feb 4 2011, 06:46 PM~19790619-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ERIC...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 4 2011, 06:52 PM~19790654
> *"County Blues" is bad ass!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN['T WAIT FOR IT TO HIT THE STREETS... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 4 2011, 06:53 PM~19790660-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what Mike is going to do to this one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X CDC... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 07:06 PM~19790749
> *I'd say County Blues is absolutely stunning!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT SURE IS... BLING BLING ALL IN YOUR FACE... LOL... THANKS TO THAT SPARKLE EFX... AND THE LIL SECRET MIX CHINO DID... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 07:11 PM~19790785
> *dam that caddy's drenched... that car is a masterpiece  :around:  uffin:
> *


THANKS BRO... LOVE THE FEED BACK AND TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 12:22 AM~19793096
> *you gonna give his dodge back half worked bare metal showing? jk lol..  color?
> *


HE IS GOING WITH A BROWN... HE GOT TIRED OF THE GREEN THAT WAS ON THERE, BESIDES WITH ALL THAT CHROME THAT THIS TRUCK TAKES, I THINK BROWN IS A GOOD CONTRAST... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE... WILL TAKE A MIN... SINCE CHINO FOUND RUST ISSUES UNDER THE PAINT... THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS RYDER, TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE L & R...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Feb 5 2011, 09:22 AM~19794263-->
> 
> 
> 
> bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 5 2011, 09:44 AM~19794361
> *Good Morning Bump... :biggrin:
> *



THANKS FOR THE BUMPS BROS...HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... HEY MARK GOD WILLING SEE YOU GUYS AT RUBENS TODAY...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 5 2011, 10:22 AM~19794831
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPS BROS...HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... HEY MARK GOD WILLING SEE YOU GUYS AT RUBENS TODAY...
> *


Need someone to TX me the time and address.. I'm gonna hit up Mario real quick.


----------



## hi_ryder

you should dump the dodge like 5 inches and throw some 22 inch d's on it lol. hell pick it up like dios mio what the hell is this! (dont laugh at my broken spanish either :scrutinize: ) :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! see you guys later tonight


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 5 2011, 12:11 PM~19794770
> *HEY HOMIE... I AM AT THE SHOP... WHEN EVER YOUR READY TO PICK UP THE FRAME...  :biggrin:  SEE YOU IN A BIT...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 4 2011, 10:06 PM~19790749
> *I'd say County Blues is absolutely stunning!
> *


X222222 that caddy is johnny blaze :naughty:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 01:46 PM~19802191
> *X75 *


----------



## DETONATER

Off to a good start today, gonna get the parts I need to hook my compressor... Yeah! Por Angel cought a mild cold, she's supposed to have her back surgery at the end of the month.. we'll see.. I hope they bump it foreward 2-3 weeks.. so she can be ready for it.. She's really getting tiard of burnning out quick from walking etc.. Well hope you guys have a great week..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 5 2011, 02:04 PM~19795676-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should dump the dodge like 5 inches and throw some 22 inch d's on it lol. hell pick it up like dios mio what the hell is this! (dont laugh at my broken spanish either  :scrutinize: ) :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA... YOU HAVE GOOD SPELLING PROBABLY BETTER THAN MINE... I SPEAK SPANISH AND ENGLISH BETTER THAN I SPELL EITHER OR... LOL...BUT AS FOR DROPPIN THE TRUCK IT IS MY FATHER IN LAWS, AND WELL HE AINT INTO ALL THAT... :happysad: HE IS GONNA ENGRAVE A FEW PARTS, AND IS RECHROMING, AND POLISHING A FEW OF HIS CHROMES... YOU KNOW, I LOVE SEEING THE PRIDE IN MY FATHER-IN-LAWS EYES WHEN HE SEES ALL THE WORK MY CHINO IS DOING, AND HAS DONE... THANKS FOR THE LOVE RYDER... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 02:56 PM~19795941
> *TTT! see you guys later tonight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RUBEN'S MOMS B.DAY PARTY WAS COOL... TOTALLY HAD FUN, AND WAS BUZZZZZING FOR REAL... :biggrin: HAD FUN THOUGH... LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-homie_@Feb 5 2011, 08:35 PM~19797748
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE... SMALL YAQUI WORLD AINT IT... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 6 2011, 06:07 PM~19803657-->
> 
> 
> 
> X222222 that caddy is johnny blaze :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS KAK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 07:34 PM~19804145
> *X75
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP MARIO... SEE YOU LATER BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:19 PM~19808933
> *Off to a good start today, gonna get the parts I need to hook my compressor... Yeah! Por Angel cought a mild cold, she's supposed to have her back surgery at the end of the month.. we'll see.. I hope they bump it foreward 2-3 weeks.. so she can be ready for it.. She's really getting tiard of burnning out quick from walking etc.. Well hope you guys have a great week..!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT SEEMS THE COLD GERMS ARE GOING AROUND, CUZ I WOKE UP FEELING LIKE SHHHHHHHHHHHH....IT.....BUT NOT THE FLU SO WON'T COMPLAIN... HOPE SHE FEELS BETTER AND I WILL PRAY FOR HER TO HAVE A SAFE SURGERY... HOPE YOU INSTALL YOUR COMPRESSOR AND MOVE ON YOUR RIDE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217]
*COUNTY BLUES... *:biggrin: 






























































[/quote]


quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:59 PM~19790288]
















































































[/quote]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, Hoss805
:wave:


----------



## Guest

[/quote]
[/quote]



the lac is bad ass!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA


HOW YOU LIKE MY UNPROFESSIONAL FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES FOO??? LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 03:16 PM~19810359
> *HERE GOES SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75


Chillin is how we do it! :biggrin: 

Wud It Dew !


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 07:01 PM~19812278
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, RAGHOUSE75
> Chillin is how we do it!  :biggrin:
> 
> Wud It Dew  !
> *


Sup Mark, just here kicking back :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## topd0gg

>


[/quote]
the lac is bad ass!
[/quote]

the car is looking dope


----------



## sic713

lookin good fellas


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 30 2011, 03:40 PM~19738750]

































































*TTMFT!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

the lac is bad ass!
[/quote]

the car is looking dope
[/quote]

THANKS TOPDOGG...  



> lookin good fellas


WHAT'S UP SIC... MUCH APPRECIATED BRO... :biggrin: MY CHINO AND I DO MAKE A AWSOME TEAM...


quote=DETONATER,Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814339]
Dreamwork Customs,Jan 30 2011, 03:40 PM~19738750]






























































*TTMFT!!*
[/quote]

THANK YOU BROTHER...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, El Aztec Pride

WHAT'S UP AZTEC PRIDE??? HAVE A GOOD NIGHT BRO...


----------



## OG-GM's

:wave:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 07:50 PM~19790217
> *COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## Steve9663

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: GOOD MORNING Y'ALL


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

the lac is bad ass!
[/quote]

the car is looking dope
[/quote]

THANKS!!! :biggrin: 



> :wave:


SUP ENRIQUE...HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND....  



> Clean!


THANKS BRO....



> :yes:


  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Jan 25 2011, 02:15 PM~19694896]


























































































Dreamwork Customs,Jan 25 2011, 02:16 PM~19694907]














































*TTT for one bad ass Impala..* :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 8 2011, 11:38 AM~19818306
> *Dreamwork Customs,Jan 25 2011, 02:15 PM~19694896]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamwork Customs,Jan 25 2011, 02:16 PM~19694907]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for one bad ass Impala.. :biggrin:
> *


THIS CAR IS BAD ASS ALL EXCEPT FOR THE 26'S TOOK AWAY FROM THE RIDE BIG TIME IF YOU ASK ME... BUT THE CUSTOMERS ALWAYS RIGHT..??? OR SO THEY SAY??? :biggrin: OH WELL NOT MY PERSONAL CAR, SO WHY HATE??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*TTMFT*


----------



## touchdowntodd

LIZ! 

we need shirts homegurl


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, touchdowntodd

WHAT UP BROTHER TODD... :biggrin: JUST GOT BROTHER ERNIES 41... I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT TOMORROW SO STAY TUNED... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 8 2011, 06:00 PM~19821043
> *LIZ!
> 
> we need shirts homegurl
> *


WE ARE GONNA REVAMP THE LOGO... THAT'S WHY WE HAVEN'T MADE ANYMORE... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, Justin-Az

WHAT'S UP JUSTIN... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:01 PM~19821057
> *2 User(s) are
> WHAT UP BROTHER TODD...  :biggrin:  JUST GOT BROTHER ERNIES 41... I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT TOMORROW SO STAY TUNED...  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 8 2011, 06:08 PM~19821100
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


SOMEONE HIT HIM AT A SHOW... :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:13 PM~19821135
> *SOMEONE HIT HIM AT A SHOW... :0
> *


That sucks, how bad is it? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LEFT FENDER, HAS ABOUT A SOCCERBALL DENT, SHIFTED THE HOOD AND RT FENDER OVER, CRACKED PAINT AROUND THE GRILLE FROM THE SHIFTING, DENTED THE FRONT BUMPER, AND BROKE THE LEFT SIDE FOG LAMP... SO FAR THAT'S ALL I SEEN... BUT I AM A LIL UNDER THE WEATHER RIGHT NOW SO DIDN'T STAY OUT THERE TO LONG TO REALLY GIVE IT A GOOD ONCE OVER... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I WILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW IT IS ALREADY TOO DARK AND MY CAMERA SUCKS BALLS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY ENRIQUE IS MOLDING MY MONTES REAR END... :run: :run: :run: WILL POST PICS IN A MIN...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:20 PM~19821177
> *LEFT FENDER, HAS ABOUT A SOCCERBALL DENT, SHIFTED THE HOOD AND RT FENDER OVER, CRACKED PAINT AROUND THE GRILLE FROM THE SHIFTING, DENTED THE FRONT BUMPER, AND BROKE THE LEFT SIDE FOG LAMP... SO FAR THAT'S ALL I SEEN... BUT I AM A LIL UNDER THE WEATHER RIGHT NOW SO DIDN'T STAY OUT THERE TO LONG TO REALLY GIVE IT A GOOD ONCE OVER... :biggrin:
> *


I'll be over there tomorrow to check it out, didn't stop by today because it's my anniversary and thought I would spend time with my wife. Been Married for eight years now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:30 PM~19821253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 06:25 PM~19820792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>I Want A Shirt How Much? :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2011, 08:56 PM~19822644
> *I Want A Shirt How Much? :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


x2 liz......i need a big boy size :biggrin: or just make my shirt out of a car cover :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 8 2011, 08:56 PM~19822644-->
> 
> 
> 
> I Want A Shirt How Much? :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... WE ARE RE VAMPING THE LOGO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIGS_@Feb 8 2011, 09:33 PM~19823076
> *x2 liz......i need a big boy size :biggrin:  or just make my shirt out of a car cover :0
> *


BRO. YOU HAVE ME LAUGHING MY ASS OFF ON THAT CAR COVER JOKE... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE SWIGS...


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 8 2011, 05:01 PM~19821057-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, touchdowntodd
> 
> WHAT UP BROTHER TODD...  :biggrin:  JUST GOT BROTHER ERNIES 41... I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT TOMORROW SO STAY TUNED...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's in the right hands to get repaired, but that sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 8 2011, 05:02 PM~19821065
> *WE ARE GONNA REVAMP THE LOGO... THAT'S WHY WE HAVEN'T MADE ANYMORE... :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna need my issue.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 8 2011, 05:24 PM~19821202
> *HEY ENRIQUE IS MOLDING MY MONTES REAR END...  :run:  :run:  :run: WILL POST PICS IN A MIN...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 8 2011, 05:26 PM~19821221
> *I'll be over there tomorrow to check it out, didn't stop by today because it's my anniversary and thought I would spend time with my wife. Been Married for eight years now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave: 
Where'd you guys stay at in Hawaii?


----------



## OG-GM's

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## 909vert63




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 8 2011, 11:24 PM~19824240
> *:wave:
> Where'd you guys stay at in Hawaii?
> *


i was in kona hawaii... it was nice... i spent time on the good side and the ghetto side...lol... can take the foo out the ghetto can't take the ghetto out the foo... besides the good side of town was like being in a mini beverlyhills, totally not my style... but it was beautiful... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 8 2011, 06:26 PM~19821221
> *I'll be over there tomorrow to check it out, didn't stop by today because it's my anniversary and thought I would spend time with my wife. Been Married for eight years now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY TOTALLY BAD LIL BRO... HOPE YOU TWO HAD A VERY NIIICE ANNIVERSARY!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BET YOU LAUGHING AT MY DUMB ASS HUH??? LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TOGETHER... I WISH YOU TWO A LIFE TIME OF LOVE AND PASSION...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 09:52 AM~19826502
> *MY TOTALLY BAD LIL BRO... HOPE YOU TWO HAD A VERY NIIICE ANNIVERSARY!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BET YOU LAUGHING AT MY DUMB ASS HUH??? LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TOGETHER... I WISH YOU TWO A LIFE TIME OF LOVE AND PASSION...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It was cool, we just hung out with the kids. Probably going to celebrate this weekend, go have dinner and watch a movie or something. I got to give it to my wife for putting up with my ass for this long. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 9 2011, 10:00 AM~19826550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: It was cool, we just hung out with the kids. Probably going to celebrate this weekend, go have dinner and watch a movie or something. I got to give it to my wife for putting up with my ass for this long.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS REAL COOL LIL BRO... SHIT DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR LADY, BUT JUST A DAY AWAY FROM THE KIDS, WITH CHINO SHOWING AND TELLING ME HOW HE FEELS IS THE BEST GIFT EVER TO ME... DINNER AND MOVIES SOUND REAL COOL... WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE, HOPE YOU TWO BOTH ENJOY THE FACT THAT NOT MANY THINGS MAKE IT THIS FAR TOGETHER... PROUD OF YOU LIL BRO... YOU REALLY ARE A GOOD MAN AND DADDY... MAYBE A ASS HERE AND THERE, BUT HEY WE ARE NOT PERFECT... THAT'S MY F*CKEN STORY... HAHAHA SEE YOU IN A WHILE... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 10:23 AM~19826742
> *THAT SOUNDS REAL COOL LIL BRO... SHIT DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR LADY, BUT JUST A DAY AWAY FROM THE KIDS, WITH CHINO SHOWING AND TELLING ME HOW HE FEELS IS THE BEST GIFT EVER TO ME... DINNER AND MOVIES SOUND REAL COOL... WHAT EVER YOU DECIDE, HOPE YOU TWO BOTH ENJOY THE FACT THAT NOT MANY THINGS MAKE IT THIS FAR TOGETHER... PROUD OF YOU LIL BRO... YOU REALLY ARE A GOOD MAN AND DADDY... MAYBE A ASS HERE AND THERE, BUT HEY WE ARE NOT PERFECT... THAT'S MY F*CKEN STORY... HAHAHA SEE YOU IN A WHILE... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Liz, see you guys in a bit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louie

to the top for chino and liz :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!+Feb 9 2011, 08:04 AM~19825768-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup enrique... hope you are having a great day, if not just remember you see panchita this weekend... :biggrin: that should liven you up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 08:20 AM~19825855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mario... perfect picture... hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 08:25 AM~19825883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro... much appreciated... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louie_@Feb 9 2011, 12:57 PM~19827946
> *to the top for chino and liz :biggrin:
> *


awww... thanks for the love carnal... :biggrin: ttmft...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, hi_ryder


sup ryder...sorry it took a min but hope you are having a good wednesday bro... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 9 2011, 08:20 AM~19825855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 9 2011, 01:49 PM~19828363
> *:0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thanks...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, JUST CLOWNING 1965

SUP RUBEN... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 05:31 PM~19829995
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> 
> SUP RUBEN... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LIZ,I STOP BY THE SHOP TODAY.***** TOLD ME YOU GUYS WHERE GONNA BE IN LATER.BUT IT GOT TO LATE FOR ME TO GO BACK.SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW.


----------



## DETONATER

Wud dew fam bam! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 9 2011, 07:04 PM~19830716
> *WHATS UP LIZ,I STOP BY THE SHOP TODAY.***** TOLD ME YOU GUYS WHERE GONNA BE IN LATER.BUT IT GOT TO LATE FOR ME TO GO BACK.SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW.
> *


  WE DID GO IN LATE TODAY CHINO, WASN'T FEELING TO GOOD, TOMORROW WE MAY GO IN ABOUT 9ISH OR 10AM... SORRY WE MISSED YOU BRO... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 9 2011, 07:45 PM~19831188
> *Wud dew fam bam!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY THERE POTNA... :biggrin: JK HOW DID IT GO TODAY BRO??? HOPE YOU HAD A PROFFITABLE DAY... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU FOOS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 08:47 AM~19826465
> *i was in kona hawaii... it was nice... i spent time on the good side and the ghetto side...lol... can take the foo out the ghetto can't take the ghetto out the foo... besides the good side of town was like being in a mini beverlyhills, totally not my style... but it was beautiful... :biggrin:
> *


I haven't been to Kona in ages...reminded me of a black rock desert. Didn't know they had built it up that much out there. I always go to Hilo or if my aunt wants to drive, she goes up to Parker Ranch area.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 10 2011, 12:05 AM~19833473
> *I haven't been to Kona in ages...reminded me of a black rock desert. Didn't know they had built it up that much out there. I always go to Hilo or if my aunt wants to drive, she goes up to Parker Ranch area.
> *


FIRST TIME I EVER BEEN THERE, I REALLY LOVED IT... IT DOES HAVE IT'S DESERT ROCK LOOK TO IT...BUT IT WAS BEAUTIFUL... NEXT TIME I GO I WANT TO ISLAND HOP... DIDN'T DO IT THIS TIME AROUND, CUZ, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER, I MEAN EVER FLYING... BUT I THINK I GOT THE HANG OF IT NOW... :biggrin: HILO, I WILL HAVE TO TRY GOING THERE SOMETIME... SHOOT I SAW IMAGES OF WAIKIKI, BUT SAW THE JELLYFISH WARNINGS AND TOLD CHINOS, CUZIN NEVER MIND... KNOWING MY LUCK, I WOULD BE THE ONE WITH A SCAR TO SHOW FOR MY VISIT THERE... LOL... I JUST LOVED HOW CLEAR THE WATERS WHERE... THE SKY WAS SO HEAVENLY... IT TRULY DID FEEL LIKE PARADISE...


----------



## DETONATER

Today is a great day! Hope all of you are having the same.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 10 2011, 12:54 PM~19836834
> *Today is a great day! Hope all of you are having the same.. :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE... :biggrin: GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE TOO BRO... IT IS TO BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE FOR US NOT TO ENJOY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=909vert63,Feb 9 2011, 08:25 AM~19825883]








[/quote]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> quote=909vert63,Feb 9 2011, 08:25 AM~19825883]


[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:yes: :yes:
[/quote]

 THANKS BRO...



> :wave:


WHAT'S UP BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 10 2011, 08:41 PM~19840258
> *TTT
> *


WHAT'S UP BROTHER ERIC... :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217]
> * :wow: Nice Work :wow: </span>*


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 10 2011, 11:07 AM~19836527
> *FIRST TIME I EVER BEEN THERE, I REALLY LOVED IT... IT DOES HAVE IT'S DESERT ROCK LOOK TO IT...BUT IT WAS BEAUTIFUL... NEXT TIME I GO I WANT TO ISLAND HOP... DIDN'T DO IT THIS TIME AROUND, CUZ, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME EVER, I MEAN EVER FLYING... BUT I THINK I GOT THE HANG OF IT NOW... :biggrin:  HILO, I WILL HAVE TO TRY GOING THERE SOMETIME... SHOOT I SAW IMAGES OF WAIKIKI, BUT SAW THE JELLYFISH WARNINGS AND TOLD CHINOS, CUZIN NEVER MIND... KNOWING MY LUCK, I WOULD BE THE ONE WITH A SCAR TO SHOW FOR MY VISIT THERE... LOL... I JUST LOVED HOW CLEAR THE WATERS WHERE... THE SKY WAS SO HEAVENLY... IT TRULY DID FEEL LIKE PARADISE...
> *


First time flying and to Hawaii...AWESOME! Yeah next time go island hopping, each island has its own signature thing, and even food...Hilo has an awesome guava cheesecake...unfortunately I only know its at a little house outside of Hilo town. lol. Hilo is nice, kinda small town feeling, lot of waterfalls and trails to go on over there. Plus the Volcano National Park is out that ways. Don't worry about the jellyfish, I wear glasses and I'm paranoid as hell even here, when I see a bubble floating towards me...I think its a Portuguese Man o'war. lol. If you get to Oahu, get to Waiola Shave Ice (best shave ice!) and if you like to eat go to one of Sam Choy's restaurants! They have plates so big, they recommend you split it with someone.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## Steve9663

:wave: :wave: CDC hows it going hope to swing by soon


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Mack10,Feb 10 2011, 11:33 PM~19842098]
quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 7 2011, 01:17 PM~19809401]
quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217]
* :wow: Nice Work :wow: </span>
[/quote]

 THANKS... 

quote=DETONATER,Feb 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19842268]








[/quote]
SUP MARK... THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY.... :run: :run: :run: I GET TO HIBERNATE TOMORROW... :biggrin:*


----------



## louie

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 11 2011, 01:53 AM~19842785
> *First time flying and to Hawaii...AWESOME! Yeah next time go island hopping, each island has its own signature thing, and even food...Hilo has an awesome guava cheesecake...unfortunately I only know its at a little house outside of Hilo town. lol. Hilo is nice, kinda small town feeling, lot of waterfalls and trails to go on over there. Plus the Volcano National Park is out that ways. Don't worry about the jellyfish, I wear glasses and I'm paranoid as hell even here, when I see a bubble floating towards me...I think its a Portuguese Man o'war. lol. If you get to Oahu, get to Waiola Shave Ice (best shave ice!) and if you like to eat go to one of Sam Choy's restaurants! They have plates so big, they recommend you split it with someone.
> *


I WILL HAVE TO TRY THESE PLACES OUT WHEN WE GO AGAIN... I KNOW IT WON'T BE NO TIME SOON... MY BABY GOTS LOTS OF WORK... THANK GOODNESS...YOU HAD ME LAUGHING AT THE FLOATING BUBBLE PART... LOL... I THINK I WILL LOVE HILO IF IT HAS WATERFALLS, MAYBE IT'S THE NATIVE IN ME, BUT THE SKY, AND MOTHER NATURE FACINATES THE HELL OUT OF ME... LEAVES ME APPRECIATING OUR HEAVENLY CREATOR... SHOOT CHINO SAYS SAMOA HAS SOME BEAUTIFUL WATERFALLS TOO... I REALLY WANT TO GO VISIT MY MOTHER-IN-LAWS R.I.P. LAND... WELL THANKS FOR THE POINTER DEE... MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: what up what up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 11 2011, 07:11 AM~19843298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:38 AM~19843645
> *TTT!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Feb 11 2011, 10:27 AM~19844387
> *:wave:  :wave: CDC hows it going hope to swing by soon
> *


WHAT'S UP...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 11 2011, 05:43 PM~19847480
> *WHAT'S UP...
> *


THE FOOD IS OF THE HOOK IT'S THE BOMB.GRACIS CRISEL & ***** FOR EVERY THING.


----------



## cutebratt04

> :yes: :yes:


  THANKS BRO...
WHAT'S UP BRAT... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Hope Yall Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 11 2011, 06:02 PM~19847573
> *THE FOOD IS OF THE HOOK IT'S THE BOMB.GRACIS CRISEL & ***** FOR EVERY THING.
> *


X75 I had a good time as usual kicking it with the fam. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 11 2011, 10:45 AM~19844503-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP KAK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 02:22 PM~19846169
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP BROTHER LOUIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 11 2011, 04:46 PM~19847069
> *:wow:  :wow:    what up what up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-VO DANNY THANKS FOR THE BUMP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 11 2011, 06:02 PM~19847573
> *THE FOOD IS OF THE HOOK IT'S THE BOMB.GRACIS CRISEL & ***** FOR EVERY THING.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT SURE WAS... THANK YOU ALL FOR THE GREAT TIME... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 07:07 PM~19847959
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: Hope Yall Have a Great Weekend!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAME TO YOU HOMEGIRL... HOPE YOU GET YOUR HIBERNATION ON TOO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 11 2011, 07:10 PM~19847990
> *X75 I had a good time as usual kicking it with the fam.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WHEN WE ALL HANG OUT!!! STYLISTICS BAYBAY... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: looking real good!!! I wish I was closer to you guys!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAD A GREAT TIME WITH ALL YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS... HOPE ALL OF YOU CONTINUE TO ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND...


----------



## Bedrockcc

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 7 2011, 01:17 PM~19809401]
quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217]
* :wow: Nice Work :wow: </span>
[/quote]



:thumbsup:*


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## Guest

got my frame back from mike saturday....now ready for you guys to spray the clear and flake this week :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

forgot to post this one :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 7 2011, 01:17 PM~19809401]
> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Feb 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19790217]
> * :wow: Nice Work :wow: </span>
> *


*
:thumbsup:
[/quote]

THANKS BRO...






























































Click to expand...

THANKS FOR THE LOVE RYDER...




got my frame back from mike saturday....now ready for you guys to spray the clear and flake this week :biggrin: 


























Click to expand...













forgot to post this one :biggrin:

Click to expand...

DAMN HOMIE... MIKE DID HIS THANG ON THE FRAME... CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO GIVE IT A LIL BLING...  :biggrin: I KNOW YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND... SEE YOU SOON...*


----------



## Guest

> :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO...
THANKS FOR THE LOVE RYDER...
DAMN HOMIE... MIKE DID HIS THANG ON THE FRAME... CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO GIVE IT A LIL BLING...  :biggrin: I KNOW YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND... SEE YOU SOON...
[/quote]
yup see you guys thursday...tell chino i said wassup


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 11:37 AM~19858218
> *yup see you guys thursday...tell chino i said wassup
> *


I WILL AS SOON AS HE GETS HOME... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

What's good! Ahh another day! More sanding... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 13 2011, 12:03 PM~19858359
> *What's good! Ahh another day! More sanding... :biggrin:
> *


CHINO AND I ARE GONNA TRY TO HIT YOUR PAD SOMETIME THIS WEEK, IF ANOTHER COLLISION DON'T COME THRU THE DOOR... CHINO WANT'S TO GO HELP YOU OUT BRO... SO LET'S SEE HOW THIS WEEK GOES MARK...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 11:12 AM~19858405
> *CHINO AND I ARE GONNA TRY TO HIT YOUR PAD SOMETIME THIS WEEK, IF ANOTHER COLLISION DON'T COME THRU THE DOOR... CHINO WANT'S TO GO HELP YOU OUT BRO... SO LET'S SEE HOW THIS WEEK GOES MARK...
> *


Sounds good, lets just hope the rain don't kick our ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Good morning


----------



## DETONATER

Gotta go Gotta go Gotta go.... :wave: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:35 AM~19866750
> *Gotta go Gotta go Gotta go.... :wave:  :sprint:
> *


HAVE A GREAT DAY MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

EVEN ALL DUSTY COUNTY BLUES STILL LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES LA would like to invite you both Chino & Liz as well as your CC to our "Back To The Blvd. Dinner & Dance" this Saturday, Feb. 19th 2011 at the Paloma Room on Whittier Blvd. Montebello, CA from 5m-1:30am "5ft. Car Club Participation Trophy" colors, pins and tattoos to be counted so come on out and have a good time once again with TECHNIQUES LA and our many friends so hope to see you both along with your CC on Saturday God willing. Come get that 5ft. trophy. </span>


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 14 2011, 02:47 PM~19868295
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES LA would like to invite you both Chino & Liz as well as your CC to our "Back To The Blvd. Dinner & Dance" this Saturday, Feb. 19th 2011 at the Paloma Room on Whittier Blvd. Montebello, CA from 5m-1:30am "5ft. Car Club Participation Trophy" colors, pins and tattoos to be counted so come on out and have a good time once again with TECHNIQUES LA and our many friends so hope to see you both along with your CC on Saturday God willing.  Come get that 5ft. trophy.  </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL I AM GONNA TRY TO CONVINCE MY CHINO TO HOOK THIS GIRL UP FOR THAT DANCE... :biggrin: TECHNIQUES KNOWS HOW TO HOST A GOOD PARTY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 05:25 PM~19820792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Feb 14 2011, 02:56 PM~19868351
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE PICS STILL AINT DONE, BASE COAT GOING DOWN...













































COUNTY BLUES IS A STUNNER... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 14 2011, 12:36 PM~19867309-->
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN ALL DUSTY COUNTY BLUES STILL LOOKS GOOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 06:41 PM~19870219
> *HERE GO THESE PICS STILL AINT DONE, BASE COAT GOING DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES IS A STUNNER... :biggrin:
> *


Looking good guys, Can't wait to see "County Blues" hit the streets. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 10:36 AM~19866768
> *HAVE A GREAT DAY MARK... :biggrin:
> *


Today was a good day.. busy busy, still busy. :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 06:41 PM~19870219
> *HERE GO THESE PICS STILL AINT DONE, BASE COAT GOING DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES IS A STUNNER... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19870809
> *Looking good guys, Can't wait to see "County Blues"  hit the streets.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO... IT'S GETTING THERE... :biggrin: YOU KNOW WE AINT TRYING TO RUSH... HAHAHA...



> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19872172
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ERIC... I COULDN'T HELP BUT SHOOT THE LAST PIC WHEN I WAS LEAVING TO PICK MY YOUNGEST UP FROM SCHOOL... THAT BISH LOOKS BEAUTIFUL IN THE SUN... :biggrin: TO BAD PICS NEVER DO THESE FLAKED OUT WET LOOKING CARS ANY JUSTICE... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 08:20 PM~19871244
> *Today was a good day.. busy busy, still busy. :biggrin:
> *


COOL CHINO WAS BUSY TODAY TOO... PREPPING AND CLEANING ALL THEM MOLDING IS A BISH... WELL GOOD NIGHT GUYS I AM OFF TO SEEK LALA LAND... HAHAHAHA uffin: :420:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 09:54 PM~19872855
> *COOL CHINO WAS BUSY TODAY TOO... PREPPING AND CLEANING ALL THEM MOLDING IS A BISH... WELL GOOD NIGHT GUYS I AM OFF TO SEEK LALA LAND... HAHAHAHA uffin:  :420:
> *


Good Night! :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65

Very nice work in this topic  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Feb 15 2011, 08:52 AM~19874657
> *Very nice work in this topic   :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU BRO... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the CLEANEST shop out there


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 15 2011, 11:41 AM~19875750
> *bump for the CLEANEST shop out there
> *


THANKS LIL BROTHER... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT BACK AT YOU...


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP LIZ AND CHINO THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE CRIB TO CHECK OUT THE RIDE. I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT IS TIME.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 15 2011, 12:26 PM~19876037
> *WHAT UP LIZ AND CHINO THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE CRIB TO CHECK OUT THE RIDE. I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT IS TIME.
> *


COOL ART... IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU BRO... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY CHINO WILL DO TO THAT BABY... KEEP IN TOUCH, ALWAYS WELCOME TO VISIT THE THREAD BRO... GET BETTER, AND HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK...


----------



## DETONATER

Wud up, wud up! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 01:51 PM~19876559
> *Wud up, wud up!  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


COUPLE OF UPDATES... LOL...





































BROTHER IS GOING WITH A COMPLETE PAINTJOB... :biggrin: CHINO DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 01:36 PM~19867309
> *EVEN ALL DUSTY COUNTY BLUES STILL LOOKS GOOD...</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1COLLISION%20319.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/COLLISION%20325.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/COLLISION%20322.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'> :wow: Wow Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TO THE TOP...............


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 05:11 PM~19878567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=RAGHOUSE75,Feb 9 2011, 08:20 AM~19825855]








[/quote]


----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## Steve9663

GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS GOING TO STOP BY ON MONDAY AROUND NOON TIME, TO CHOP IT UP WITH U'ALL


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 12:36 PM~19867309
> *EVEN ALL DUSTY COUNTY BLUES STILL LOOKS GOOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD, LOOKIN GOOD.... CANT WAIT.......


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

GOOD MORNING FAMILY... CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT RIGHT HERE, WHO SAYS THAT AIR BAGS DONT WORK.... ~THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY~ :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Morning CDC


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 10:25 AM~19884045
> *Whats good!
> *


Me :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 16 2011, 10:52 AM~19883780
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY... CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT RIGHT HERE, WHO SAYS THAT AIR BAGS DONT WORK.... ~THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1963SS

ttt..morning ...


----------



## peter cruz

Just dropping by to shot CDC some L&R for being one of the baddest painters around so keep doing your thing Chino & Liz.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Feb 15 2011, 10:26 PM~19881137-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALOHA DEE... :biggrin: THANKS FOR PASSING THRU BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 08:35 AM~19882876
> *TTT!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTMFT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 09:45 AM~19883286
> *GOOD MORNING DREAMWORKS GOING TO STOP BY ON MONDAY AROUND NOON TIME, TO CHOP IT UP WITH U'ALL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL STEVE WILL BE HERE SAME BAT TIME SAME BAT CHANEL.. LMAO... YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 16 2011, 10:45 AM~19883729
> *LOOKIN GOOD, LOOKIN GOOD.... CANT WAIT.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN THAT BABY IS A STUNNER BOY... PAINT AND BODY ALL DONE BY CHINO... SO YOU KNOW IT'S DONE RIGHT... :biggrin:
> 
> BOY HE GETTING READY TO GIVE COUNTY BLUES THE 1,2,3, FINISHING DETAIL TOO... IF SHE IS A STUNNER NOW, I CAN IMAGINE THIS BABY AFTER HIS FINISHING TOUCH... THIS MAN HAS MASTERED ALL AREAS OF HIS SPECIALTIES...  ANYONE CAN PAINT... NOT MANY CAN DO WHAT HE DOES AND THAT'S SEE A PROJECT FROM BEGINING TO END... FROM COLLISIONS, TO CUSTOM SUSPENTIONS, PAINT AND BODY... CHINO'S DREAMWORK DOES IT ALL... :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 16 2011, 10:52 AM~19883780
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY... CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT RIGHT HERE, WHO SAYS THAT AIR BAGS DONT WORK.... ~THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 16 2011, 11:07 AM~19883882-->
> 
> 
> 
> Morning CDC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP SHOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:25 AM~19884045
> *Whats good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT MY HEARING... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:29 AM~19884065
> *Me :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:29 AM~19884069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT VIDEO WAS HELLA FUNNY... BET THAT FOOLS ASS HURT FOR AT LEAST A WEEK... LOOK LIKE A DOLFIN OUT OF WATER... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 12:53 PM~19884676
> *ttt..morning ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JIMMY...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-peter cruz_@Feb 16 2011, 04:40 PM~19886401
> *Just dropping by to shot CDC some L&R for being one of the baddest painters around so keep doing your thing Chino & Liz.
> *


THANKS BRO... WE ARE HONORED WITH YOUR COMMENT... GREATLY APPRECIATED... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19884069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 AM~19891258
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 08:59 AM~19892279
> *:wave:
> *


Good Morning! TTMFT!


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for coming by, that was right on time.. :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, 1963SS


Sup Jimmy.. :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 12:50 PM~19893373
> *Thanks for coming by, that was right on time..  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


OUR PLEASURE BRO. I ENJOYED KICKING BACK WITH MS. ANGEL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 12:38 PM~19893659
> *OUR PLEASURE BRO. I ENJOYED KICKING BACK WITH MS. ANGEL...
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 02:48 PM~19894134
> *:h5:
> *


YOU LIKE HOW MY CHINO, IS REPPING THAT SPARKLE EFX TODAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, six 2


WHATS UP ART... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 01:50 PM~19894157
> *YOU LIKE HOW MY CHINO, IS REPPING THAT SPARKLE EFX TODAY??? :biggrin:
> *


Yes Mam! I need to print up more for sure.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 17 2011, 02:52 PM~19894180
> *Yes Mam! I need to print up more for sure..  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FORGOT TO TELL YOU I HAD A BRO. CALL ME FROM AZ... HE THOUGHT WE SOLD SPARKLE EFX... I SAID NO WE USE IT... :biggrin: I TOLD HIM SHOOT YOU A PM... HOPE HE DID... :biggrin: WELL GOT TO RUN GOT TO PICK UP MY LIL ONES... CATCH YOU BROTHERS LATER...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 01:55 PM~19894202
> *HEY FORGOT TO TELL YOU I HAD A BRO. CALL ME FROM AZ... HE THOUGHT WE SOLD SPARKLE EFX... I SAID NO WE USE IT... :biggrin:  I TOLD HIM SHOOT YOU A PM... HOPE HE DID... :biggrin: WELL GOT TO RUN GOT TO PICK UP MY LIL ONES... CATCH YOU BROTHERS LATER...
> *


Right on, I just rolled a deal to out there.. probably the same customer.. :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME... :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE, WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 07:33 PM~19896151
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME...  :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE,  WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 08:03 PM~19897047
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 06:33 PM~19896151
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME...  :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE,  WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TO THE TOP. " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP "


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

:wow: :wow: ..it looks bad ass on line but way better in person!!!...i cant wait to get to this level of my build....chino is bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:..every thing ive seen at the shop is top quality...and nothing is the same


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the fam!!!


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 05:33 PM~19896151
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME...  :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE,  WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19897481-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 THUMBSUP??? YOUR CAR WAS THE FIRST ONE I POSTED BETTER GIVE A 2 THUMBSUP NEXT TIME OR I AM TALKING FINE MR... LMAO... OH AND POINTING YOU MIDDLE FINGERS AT THE MONITOR DON'T COUNT... LMAO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 17 2011, 11:25 PM~19899319
> *TO THE TOP. " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP "
> *


TTMFT...



> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 18 2011, 07:33 AM~19900519-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:08 AM~19901349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: ..it looks bad ass on line but way better in person!!!...i cant wait to get to this level of my build....chino is bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:..every thing ive seen at the shop is top quality...and nothing is the same
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE... SHOOT WE AINT GOT NOTHING TO HIDE, WE ARE PROUD OF ALL WE DO, SPITTING OUT TOP QUALITY IS ALL WE GUN FOR... AND BEING DIFFERENT IN OUR BOOK IS A GOOD THING... SEE YOU SOON... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND TOO BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:14 AM~19901400
> *ttt for the fam!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Feb 18 2011, 11:37 AM~19902021
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


WHAT UP MOZZYWOZZY... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO...


----------



## hi_ryder

stunning work :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 18 2011, 02:33 PM~19902979
> *stunning work  :worship:
> *


THANKS BRO... YOU KNOW THE COMMENTS ARE APPRECIATED... HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

<span style='color:blue'>STYLISTICS!!!!!!


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19905539
> *<span style='color:blue'>STYLISTICS!!!!!!
> *


X86 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD...TTT


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

NICE WORK HOMIE ......hey r u accepting applications painter from colorado lookin for work MAC??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :worship:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup CDC. Happy saturday.. Sup Mario.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 01:53 PM~19910468
> *Sup CDC. Happy saturday.. Sup Mario..  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Mark, when I woke up it looked like it was going to be a clear day after all and within an hour it started to rain again. :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19905539-->
> 
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH OUR FRIDAY BBQ'S ARE THE SHIT!!! THANK YOU RUBEN AND CECI... I LOVE IT WHEN WE ALL HANG OUT... BREAKING BREAD IS SOMETHING THIS FAMILY IS GOOD AT... SEEING YOU ALL LAUGHING AND HAVING FUN IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:11 PM~19905556
> *X86  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLAD YOU MADE IT TO THIS FRIDAYS BBQ. ERIC... FEW MISSING BUT OVER ALL IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:53 AM~19909205
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>LOOKING  GOOD...TTT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... SERIOUSLY APPRECIATE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 12:37 PM~19910090
> *NICE WORK HOMIE ......hey r u accepting applications painter from colorado lookin for work MAC??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... MAN THAT HOMIE TOTALLY SCREWED HIMSELF WITH THAT SHADY DEAL... THAT IS SAD... FUNNY AS HELL BUT SAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 12:57 PM~19910168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP BRO... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 01:53 PM~19910468
> *Sup CDC. Happy saturday.. Sup Mario..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP LIL BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 02:04 PM~19910539
> *ttt
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING YOUR SATURDAY BRO...


----------



## Mr Jimbo

what up chino and liz?tight work dog,congrates on the club,what up mario your car is sick ,all your guys cars are sick oggms 68 wow!Jimbo :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

" STYLISTICS " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP..................


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Jimbo+Feb 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19913130-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up chino and liz?tight work dog,congrates on the club,what up mario your car is sick ,all your guys cars are sick oggms 68 wow!Jimbo :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP JIMBO, THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO... CHINO AND I ARE VERY HAPPY WE MET AND JOINED OUR STYLISTICS FAM-BAM... YOU'VE SEEN THE RIDES FIRST HAND, SO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH WORK, AND CREATIVITY HAVE GONE INTO THESE RIDES... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 20 2011, 09:54 AM~19915406
> *" STYLISTICS "  CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP..................
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAANNNNNN!!! LMAO.... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Afternoon! :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19917220
> *Good Afternoon! :wave: :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


IT SURE IS MARK, I AM FEELING WAY BETTER NOW, SO I SHOULD BE ON HERE A LIL MORE OFTEN... HEY TELL MS. ANGEL I HAVE HER IN MY PRAYERS, I WILL MAKE TIME THROUGH OUT THE DAY TOMORROW TO PRAY FOR HER, PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE UPDATES ON HOW SHE IS DOING... YOUR WIFE IS AWSOME... SO MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO HER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, quintero76

WOOD UP MR. QUINTERO76... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING THE THREAD... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 04:01 PM~19917764
> *IT SURE IS MARK, I AM FEELING WAY BETTER NOW, SO I SHOULD BE ON HERE A LIL MORE OFTEN... HEY TELL MS. ANGEL I HAVE HER IN MY PRAYERS, I WILL MAKE TIME THROUGH OUT THE DAY TOMORROW TO PRAY FOR HER, PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE UPDATES ON HOW SHE IS DOING... YOUR WIFE IS AWSOME... SO MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO HER...
> *


hi liz thank u very much i will need all them prayers thank u hope to see u soon mark will let u no whats goin on k much love and respect ur way to. ur like a sis i wish i had, ur my sis oxox ...miss angel


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 06:51 PM~19918518
> *hi liz thank u very much i will need all them prayers thank u hope to see u soon mark will let u no whats goin on k much love and respect ur way to. ur like a sis i wish i had, ur my sis oxox ...miss angel
> *


DON'T TRIP ANGEL, I TOTALLY LOVE HOW YOU ARE SO REAL... BE STRONG MAMA, AND REMEMBER YOU ARE IN MY PRAYERS MIJA... IF YOU NEED ME LET ME KNOW OK??? AND PLEASE DO KEEP ME UPDATED... HUGS AND KISSES MA' BE STRONG, AND REMEMBER YOU HAVE ALLOT OF US OUT HERE PRAYING FOR YOU MS. ANGEL... SO DON'T GIVE UP OR GIVE IN... YOU A FIGHTER JUST LIKE ME, SO BE STRONG MAMA...


----------



## Mr Jimbo

right on!chino gets down,i will b talking to him about my new project.you guys and your club deserve all the best stay up.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Jimbo_@Feb 20 2011, 07:11 PM~19918668
> *right on!chino gets down,i will b talking to him about my new project.you guys and your club deserve all the best stay up.
> *


COOL... I'LL LET MY CHINO KNOW JIMBO... YOU KNOW HE IS GOOD WITH PROJECTS... THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK TIME FOR ME TO GO SPEND SOME QUALITY TIME WITH MY BABY... GOOD NIGHT... KEEP ME POSTED MARK IN REGARDS TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TO THE TOP. CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bumpski... lol... TTMFT...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 20 2011, 12:54 PM~19915406
> *" STYLISTICS "  CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP..................
> *


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 01:04 PM~19923939
> *:no: :no: :no:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO




----------



## SOY TAPATIO




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO_@Feb 21 2011, 01:44 PM~19924234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO GIVE IT A DREAMWORKS TWIST TO IT... :biggrin: LOVE THEM MONTE CARLOS!!! LUCKY ASS BROTHER... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO_@Feb 21 2011, 12:44 PM~19924234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Love those MC's :thumbsup:


----------



## fons

ttt


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 04:11 PM~19924817
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO GIVE IT A DREAMWORKS TWIST TO IT... :biggrin: LOVE THEM MONTE CARLOS!!! LUCKY ASS BROTHER... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO_@Feb 21 2011, 01:44 PM~19924234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen that at the Supershow, bad ass


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:29 PM~19926411
> *Seen that at the Supershow, bad ass
> *


thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 PM~19926554
> *THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE BUMP...
> *


 :h5: .....C.D.C TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for FAMILY and good CLEAN work


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO+Feb 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19926600-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: .....C.D.C TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19926754
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 08:42 AM~19931682
> *bump for FAMILY and good CLEAN work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 22 2011, 10:05 AM~19932211
> *TTT...!  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE AND COMMENTS... 


MARK, THANKS FOR KEEPING ME UPDATED WITH MS. ANGELS CONDITION... I HAVE HER IN MY PRAYERS... PLEASE CONTINUE TO KEEP ME UPDATED... AND LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S COOL TO VISIT HER... I KNOW IT WON'T BE NO TIME SOON SINCE SHE WILL BE HEAVELY MEDICATED FOR PAIN AND IS STILL NOT OUT THE WOODS... BUT I DO CARE SENCERLY ABOUT HER... WELL GOD BLESS YOU BOTH WITH THE STRENGTH YOU WILL NEED... MY RESPECTS ALWAYS BRO...


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

*TTT! *  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Thank you. I know she can't wait till things are back to normal. We just need these people here to move a little faster. You have to push the issue to get the ball rolling a little faster. But I'm glad for what we have. There are others who have a lot less. Much love and RESPECT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 22 2011, 08:53 PM~19937235
> *Thank you. I know she can't wait till things are back to normal. We just need these people here to move a little faster. You have to push the issue to get the ball rolling a little faster. But I'm glad for what we have.  There are others who have a lot less. Much love and RESPECT!
> *


I'm glad Angel is doing ok Mark, Hang in there and let us know if there is anything we can do


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 22 2011, 08:53 PM~19937235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I know she can't wait till things are back to normal. We just need these people here to move a little faster. You have to push the issue to get the ball rolling a little faster. But I'm glad for what we have.  There are others who have a lot less. Much love and RESPECT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God she is better... I still will continue to pray for her, cuz her surgery was no joke... But I am so Glad to hear she is better... oh and if the staff is slacking bust the fucken whip... and get them mofo's to do there job... shoot they get paid good money for them not to be on the ball... :angry: Tell ms. angel i send her my love and respects...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 22 2011, 08:54 PM~19937258
> *I'm glad Angel is doing ok Mark, Hang in there and let us know if there is anything we can do
> *


x CDC


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :CDC: :wave:


----------



## 909vert63

T
T
T


----------



## Steve9663

Whats the happening y'all hope to see u all soon say Q'VO to Chino for me


----------



## louie

TTT FOR CDC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Johnny562

You guys do some amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Morning CDC .... Ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 23 2011, 05:53 AM~19939482-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :CDC: :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 06:03 AM~19939516
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 10:03 AM~19940628
> *Whats the happening y'all hope to see u all soon say Q'VO to Chino for me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 10:07 AM~19940657
> *TTT FOR CDC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 10:46 AM~19940958
> *You guys do some amazing work!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 10:51 AM~19941003
> *Morning CDC .... Ttt
> *


Thank All of you for the bumps... will have picks of the 41 later... got to go...


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 02:12 PM~19942319
> *Thank All of you for the bumps... will have picks of the 41 later... got to go...
> *


Ernie 41 i wanna see i know chino is getting down :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Feb 23 2011, 04:09 PM~19943171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie 41 i wanna see  i know chino is getting down :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YUP, SORRY BUT I HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMORROW DAMN HOME COMP. DOESN'T READ OUR SD CHIP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:28 PM~19944724
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 08:18 PM~19945276
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19945553
> *TTT!
> *


THANK YOU ALL FOR THE COMMENTS... TOTALLY APPRECIATED... :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

" C D C " TO THE TOP.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Feb 24 2011, 10:44 AM~19949780
> *" C D C " TO THE TOP.
> *


Sup Ruben, hope you are having a Great Day Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

what it do..hope all is cool..just droping in to show some love...ttt...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO A LIL UPDATES... :biggrin: 









































































FOUND SOME PRIOR DAMAGE THAT WA SIMPLY JUST BONDOED OVER... CHINO, WORKED THE METAL AND FIXED THE DAMAGE... BONDO IS A FILLER MEANT TO FILL TROUBLED SPOTS, NOT MEANT TO SCULPTURE A RIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19950103
> *HERE GO A LIL UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND SOME PRIOR DAMAGE THAT WA SIMPLY JUST BONDOED OVER... CHINO, WORKED THE METAL AND FIXED THE DAMAGE... BONDO IS A FILLER MEANT TO FILL TROUBLED SPOTS, NOT MEANT TO SCULPTURE A RIDE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good fix the damage and got a new fresh coat nice, i like Ernies 41 not to plain not to much but classy :biggrin: ttt for Chino and Liz


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Feb 24 2011, 11:46 AM~19950197
> *looks good fix the damage and got a new fresh coat nice, i like Ernies 41 not to plain not to much  but classy :biggrin: ttt for Chino and Liz
> *


THANKS LOUIE... WE JUST ADDED A HINT OF PEARL... HONESTLY I THINK THE 30'S AND 40'S LOOK BETTER WHEN YOU KEEP THEM CLASSY... STILL NEEDS TO SIT AND CURE, SO CHINO CAN GIVE IT THE FINISHING DETAIL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:18 AM~19950011
> *what it do..hope all is cool..just droping in to show some love...ttt...
> *


WHAT'S UP JIMMY... THANKS FOR DROPPING THE LOVE BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS A QUICKY SORRY DIDN'T GET THE BEFORE PICS. CHINO MOVED TO QUICK ON THIS ONE... :biggrin: 




























LIL TWEEKING, PAINT, CUT AND BUFF... AND IT'S OUTTA HERE... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:24 AM~19950484
> *HERE IS A QUICKY SORRY DIDN'T GET THE BEFORE PICS. CHINO MOVED TO QUICK ON THIS ONE...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL TWEEKING, PAINT, CUT AND BUFF... AND IT'S OUTTA HERE... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Pix of the white one too :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT....! The bomb looks great.... That was FAST! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:30 PM~19950103
> *HERE GO A LIL UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19950103
> *HERE GO A LIL UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND SOME PRIOR DAMAGE THAT WA SIMPLY JUST BONDOED OVER... CHINO, WORKED THE METAL AND FIXED THE DAMAGE... BONDO IS A FILLER MEANT TO FILL TROUBLED SPOTS, NOT MEANT TO SCULPTURE A RIDE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good dream works


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE UPDATES....





































WILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW CUZ THESE CAME OUT LIKE CRAP... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 06:07 PM~19953151
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## touchdowntodd

great work on ernies ride as always brothas


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 25 2011, 06:11 AM~19957319
> *great work on ernies ride as always brothas
> *


THANKS TODD... I CAN NEVER GET GOOD PICS...  BUT IT CAME OUT REAL F*CKEN NIIICE... LIKE ALWAYS CHINO PUTTING IT DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 07:29 PM~19953374
> *HERE GO THESE UPDATES....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW CUZ THESE CAME OUT LIKE CRAP... :biggrin:
> *


damn this are bad pics  





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im tryin to be a bully also


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2011, 04:57 PM~19961047
> *damn this are bad pics
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im tryin to be a bully also
> *


THE THANKS I GET FOR DEFFENDING YOU :uh: THRRRRR.... HERE GO THESE ONES I TOOK TODAY... I HATE MY F*CKEN CAMERA...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:38 PM~19950157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg They Did Scuplt that Shit Didn't they Lmao! Chino Did Great Job Fixing It, Not Just Disguising the Problem lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 05:29 PM~19953374
> *HERE GO THESE UPDATES....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL TAKE PICS TOMORROW CUZ THESE CAME OUT LIKE CRAP... :biggrin:
> *


nice job on the blending


----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 12:24 PM~19950484
> *HERE IS A QUICKY SORRY DIDN'T GET THE BEFORE PICS. CHINO MOVED TO QUICK ON THIS ONE...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL TWEEKING, PAINT, CUT AND BUFF... AND IT'S OUTTA HERE... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


I SEE A 40 IN THE BACK ROUND


----------



## bigf

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19950103
> *HERE GO A LIL UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND SOME PRIOR DAMAGE THAT WA SIMPLY JUST BONDOED OVER... CHINO, WORKED THE METAL AND FIXED THE DAMAGE... BONDO IS A FILLER MEANT TO FILL TROUBLED SPOTS, NOT MEANT TO SCULPTURE A RIDE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK IF YOU EVER NEED BOMB PARTS HOOD,DOORS OR ANY OTHER PART LET ME KNOW NICE WORK :biggrin: S & F BODY SHOP


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 05:24 AM~19950484
> *HERE IS A QUICKY SORRY DIDN'T GET THE BEFORE PICS. CHINO MOVED TO QUICK ON THIS ONE...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL TWEEKING, PAINT, CUT AND BUFF... AND IT'S OUTTA HERE... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


nice job, this type of work i can relate to, its all i do lol. i do like 4 or 5 a week like this. love new parts  :boink:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 25 2011, 08:29 PM~19962514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Omg They Did Scuplt that Shit Didn't they Lmao! Chino Did Great Job Fixing It, Not Just Disguising the Problem lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH MY CHINO IS A GREAT BODYMAN. THANKS FOR THE COMMENT BRAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 08:33 PM~19962545
> *nice job on the blending
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 08:50 PM~19962663
> *NICE WORK IF YOU EVER NEED BOMB PARTS HOOD,DOORS OR ANY OTHER PART LET ME KNOW NICE WORK  :biggrin: S & F BODY SHOP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD TO KNOW BRO. DIFINITELY WILL KEEP THAT IN MIND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:22 PM~19962887
> *nice job, this type of work i can relate to, its all i do lol. i do like 4 or 5 a week like this. love new parts    :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEAH REMOVE AND REPLACE THEN REFINISH THE MOFO'S CUT AND BUFF, AND VAMONOS... OUT THE DOOR... LOL... I LOVE THESE JOBS, THEY ARE SUCH A SINTCH FOR MY CHINO... FAST $$$... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 09:00 AM~19965416
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU SHOD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 10:53 AM~19966021
> *:wave:
> *


I HOPE MS. ANGEL IS FEELING BETTER... :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

ttt for CDC :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:32 AM~19971373
> *ttt for CDC :biggrin:
> *


X5! Hi Liz and Chino! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 27 2011, 08:32 AM~19971373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for CDC :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHOD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 11:48 AM~19972384
> *X5! Hi Liz and Chino! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 THANK YOU BRAT... HAD A REAL NIIICE FAMILY DAY TODAY... HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT WEEKEND TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, homie

WHAT'S UP HOMIE... :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING MY YAQUI BROTHER??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19975823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get a jacket like that :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:55 PM~19975832
> *where can i get a jacket like that :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


XDOS


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:16 PM~19976134
> *XDOS
> *


me 1st punk :buttkick:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 27 2011, 08:55 PM~19975832-->
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get a jacket like that :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 09:16 PM~19976134
> *XDOS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:16 PM~19976144
> *me 1st punk :buttkick:
> *


LOL... WE ARE LUCKY OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST PINSTRIPES SO HE CREATED THE ART, AND THE EMBOIDER, HOOKED UP THE NAME OF THE SHOP WITH THE ART... :biggrin: WE ARE GONNA GET A NEW DESIGN, JUST NOT SURE WHEN RIGHT NOW??? THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19976144
> *me 1st punk :buttkick:
> *


thats y i said x2 fucktard


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:32 PM~19976336
> *thats y i said x2 sweetheart
> *


 :0 oh my bad :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:35 PM~19976356
> *:0 oh my bad :happysad:
> *


fucktard!!! :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:40 PM~19976410
> *sweetheart!!!  :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT BROS... MUCH LOVE FOR YA GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

good morning cdc..hope all is well. and ttt. keep up the pimp work chino and liz..tell the fam i said q-vo..


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS+Feb 28 2011, 10:52 AM~19979911-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning cdc..hope all is well. and ttt. keep up the pimp work chino and liz..tell the fam i said q-vo..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOY TAPATIO_@Feb 28 2011, 12:24 PM~19980522
> *TTT :h5:
> *



THANKS FOR THE BUMP BROTHERS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19981904
> *:wave::wave:
> *


SUP MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## 801Rider

Whats up with Enriques '68....done?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 28 2011, 06:10 PM~19982807-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARIO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Feb 28 2011, 06:54 PM~19983206
> *Whats up with Enriques '68....done?
> *


SHOULD'VE BEEN, BUT WE WAITING ON HIM TO FINISH MY MC'S REAR END AND A-ARMS BEFORE CHINO SHOOTS FINAL CLEAR, AND GIVES IT THE 1,2,3 FINISHING DETAIL... :biggrin: I HOPE ENRIQUE JUMPS ON THEM SOON, CUZ I KNOW GETTING IN LINE FOR ENGRAVER WILL BE A BISH...  BUT I'LL POST PICS IN YOUR THREAD WHEN IT IS DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 07:33 PM~19983585
> *THANKS MARIO... :biggrin:
> SHOULD'VE BEEN, BUT WE WAITING ON HIM TO FINISH MY MC'S REAR END AND A-ARMS BEFORE CHINO SHOOTS FINAL CLEAR, AND GIVES IT THE 1,2,3 FINISHING DETAIL... :biggrin: I HOPE ENRIQUE JUMPS ON THEM SOON, CUZ I KNOW GETTING IN LINE FOR ENGRAVER WILL BE A BISH...  BUT I'LL POST PICS IN YOUR THREAD WHEN IT IS DONE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for a brotha and sista that hopefully will do my car at some point!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 28 2011, 11:18 PM~19985991
> *bump for a brotha and sista that hopefully will do my car at some point!
> *


 :biggrin: don't worry bro. it will be something that i know will happen sooner than you think... keep on your schedule... before you know it, your car will be everything you want it to be bro...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:01 PM~19976658
> *GOOD NIGHT BROS... MUCH LOVE FOR YA GUYS... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 1 2011, 05:07 PM~19991382
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up bro.??? Hope to see you LV brothers soon... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> :wave:


:wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## The Supreme Plate

Met w/ Chino this morning. That dude deserves all the respect he gets and much more.
Cant wait to have my car blessed by homies hands.

Thanks for the ideas, advice and time

MUCH RESPECT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Mar 1 2011, 08:49 PM~19993285
> *Met w/ Chino this morning. That dude deserves all the respect he gets and much more.
> Cant wait to have my car blessed by homies hands.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, advice and time
> 
> MUCH RESPECT
> *


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE MAD LOVE... MY CHINO REALLY IS A COOL DUDE... GLAD YOU CAME IN PERSON TO SEE OUR WORK, PICTURES NEVER DO THESE RIDES JUSTICE IN MY VIEW, THAT'S WHY WE ALWAYS WELCOME FOLKS OVER TO SEE THE WORK IN PERSON... I SHALL RELAY YOUR COMMENT BRO... ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE RIGHTEOUS PROPS. YOU HAVE GIVEN MY CHINO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> :wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
Hey Liz, Angel tried to call you earlier. You can call if you want.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
[/quote]
Hey Liz, Angel tried to call you earlier. You can call if you want. 
[/quote]

OH SORRY I STILL AM NOT USE TO CARRYING MY STUPID PHONE ON ME... LOL... I WILL CALL HER RIGHT NOW...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

LOOKIN GOOD UP N HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Mar 1 2011, 09:49 PM~19993285
> *Met w/ Chino this morning. That dude deserves all the respect he gets and much more.
> Cant wait to have my car blessed by homies hands.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, advice and time
> 
> MUCH RESPECT
> *


x2...chino and liz are really kool people and chinos work is top notch..but im sure you seen that for your self at the shop...every thing he hooks up turns out bad ass!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 05:11 PM~19991405
> *what's up bro.??? Hope to see you LV brothers soon... :biggrin:
> *


i'm good sis how you guys doing? i really want to meet all of you but i think swigs and Ely are going to beat me i talked with them and they're thinking going this weekend i have to work so wont be able to tag along  :angry:   :banghead: :nosad: but on a better note i'm trying to work as much as possible to get my ride on the streets :happysad: i want to get my ride over there so chino give it the DREAMWORKS TOUCH :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Mar 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19995007-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD UP N HERE  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... MY CHINO REALLY WORKS HARD TO KEEP THESE RIDE THAT COME THRU, TOP KNOTCH... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK YOURSELF BRO... YOU KNOW HOW MUCH WORK GOES INTO ALL THIS WORK...TOTALLY APPRICIATE THE LOVE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 01:13 AM~19995371
> *x2...chino and liz are really kool people and chinos work is top notch..but im sure you seen that for your self at the shop...every thing he hooks up turns out bad ass!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THANKS HOMIE... YOU KNOW WE ARE PROUD TO SHOW EVERYONE FIRST HAND THE WORK WE DO... THANKS FOR THE MAD PROPS... SEE YOU SOON... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:21 AM~19997074
> *i'm good sis how you guys doing? i really want to meet all of you but i think swigs and Ely are going to beat me i talked with them and they're thinking going this weekend i have to work so wont be able to tag along   :angry:      :banghead:  :nosad: but on a better note i'm trying to work as much as possible to get my ride on the streets :happysad: i want to get my ride over there so chino give it the DREAMWORKS TOUCH :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL THAT SUCKS... BUT DON'T WORRY LOUIE, i KNOW WE'LL MEET SOON... WORK IS WORK, GO MAKE THAT MONEY BOO BOO... CUZ NOW A DAYS A JOB IS A BLESSING...  Y YOU KNOW CHINO WILL BE GIVING YOUR RIDE A DREAMWORKS MAKE OVER, SO DON'T EVEN TRIP... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS BROTHER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 2 2011, 10:50 AM~19997266
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP MR. CHAVEZ??? THANKS FOR DROPPING IN BRO... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ALL ARE OFF TO A GOOD WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BARROWED THIS PIC FROM MR. JAE BUENO'S THREAD... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 11:34 AM~19997946
> *BARROWED THIS PIC FROM MR. JAE BUENO'S THREAD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chino got down on that trey..! Wud it dew Dreamwork Customs! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 2 2011, 01:38 PM~19998291
> *Chino got down on that trey..! Wud it dew Dreamwork Customs!  :biggrin:
> *


SH*T THIS TREY IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES BRO... CAN'T WAIT TILL THE OWNER IS ABLE TO FINISH IT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 2 2011, 03:48 PM~19999206
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP STRANGER... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 12:34 PM~19997946
> *BARROWED THIS PIC FROM MR. JAE BUENO'S THREAD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20000376
> *Nice
> *


YEAH I WISH I HAD JAES AND TONY'S ABILITIES TO CAPTURE A GOOD PICTURE... SHIT I WISH I EVEN HAD MACGUIVERS PHONE CAMERA, CUZ MY CAMERAS DON'T EVER DO MY CHINO'S HARD WORK JUSTICE... :happysad: MAYBE HE CAN BUY ME A $800 DOLLAR CAMERA, SO I COULD TAKE DECENT PICS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 06:36 PM~20000473
> *YEAH I WISH I HAD JAES AND TONY'S ABILITIES TO CAPTURE A GOOD PICTURE... SHIT I WISH I EVEN HAD MACGUIVERS PHONE CAMERA, CUZ MY CAMERAS DON'T EVER DO MY CHINO'S HARD WORK JUSTICE... :happysad: MAYBE HE CAN BUY ME A $800 DOLLAR CAMERA, SO I COULD TAKE DECENT PICS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 04:09 PM~19999814
> *WHAT'S UP STRANGER... LOL...  :biggrin:
> *


LONG TIME NO TALK, HOW IS EVERY THING ?


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

" STYLISTICS ". 
" CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP "


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Mar 2 2011, 08:51 PM~20001919-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LIL BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20001935
> *LONG TIME NO TALK, HOW IS EVERY THING ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERY THING IS ALRIGHT... WORKING ON THESE BUILDS, JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO BE DONE SO I CAN POST FINAL PICKS... SOME OF THE UPGRADES AND CHANGES ARE ON THE DOWNLOW... GONNA WAIT FOR THEM TO GET THEIR SPOTLIGHT AND POST THE FINAL PICS. ONCE THEY ARE DONE... WHICH I HATE CUZ, IT LOOKS LIKE WE AREN'T DOING MUCH ON HERE... :happysad: BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS... I KNOW THE END RESULTS WILL BE WORTH WILD... :biggrin: HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD WITH YOU BRO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND THE BUMPS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 2 2011, 09:10 PM~20002180
> *" STYLISTICS ".
> " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP "
> *


ALL THE WAY TO THE MOTHA F*CKEN TOP!!! LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, El Aztec Pride

WHAT'S UP MR. AZTEC PRIDE???


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 02:58 PM~19998376
> *SH*T THIS TREY IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES BRO... CAN'T WAIT TILL THE OWNER IS ABLE TO FINISH IT UP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20003127
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MR. 50... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A GREAT DAY BRO...


----------



## eric0425

TTT    :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Mar 2 2011, 11:37 PM~20004095
> *TTT       :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP ERIC...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2011, 06:58 PM~20000664
> *:ugh:
> *


DAMN IS IT A GUY THING??? CUZ CHINO REACTS THE SAME WAY EVERY TIME I MENTION IT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 06:58 AM~19998376
> *SH*T THIS TREY IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES BRO... CAN'T WAIT TILL THE OWNER IS ABLE TO FINISH IT UP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when yall hook up a ride like this does the customer just give you a base color and you pick the rest? love the color combos :fool2:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 12:17 AM~20004378
> *DAMN IS IT A GUY THING??? CUZ CHINO REACTS THE SAME WAY EVERY TIME I MENTION IT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA, lets not even go there :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 01:58 PM~19998376
> *SH*T THIS TREY IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES BRO... CAN'T WAIT TILL THE OWNER IS ABLE TO FINISH IT UP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait either Liz, 
This Color COMBO is all Dreamworks, my OG color pick was left on the roof of the ride in 2 tiny strips, they did their twist to it, & I am very happy with the way MY DREAM came out.. ONE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 03:58 PM~19998376
> *SH*T THIS TREY IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES BRO... CAN'T WAIT TILL THE OWNER IS ABLE TO FINISH IT UP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful work homie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 3 2011, 01:16 AM~20004569-->
> 
> 
> 
> when yall hook up a ride like this does the customer just give you a base color and you pick the rest? love the color combos :fool2:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE HAVE BEEN LUCKY ENOUGH THAT MOST OF THE CUSTOMERS WE HAVE DONE GRAPHICS FOR GIVE US ARTISTIC FREEDOM... I LIKE TO TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION WHAT OUR CUSTOMER INVISIONS, COLORS THEY LEAN TOWARDS, WHAT COLOR INTERIOR THEY ARE LOOKING TO DO, THEN I START CHOOSING OUR COLOR PALLET... THE BASE IS NORMALLY WHAT THEY PICK, WE JUST ADD OUR TWIST TO IT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 05:43 AM~20004960
> *HAHAHAHAHA, lets not even go there :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M A FOOL I ALWAYS GO THERE... :biggrin: MY POOR CHINO, I'M SURPRIZE HE AINT CRAZIER THAN HE IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:35 AM~20005935
> *I can't wait either Liz,
> This Color COMBO is all Dreamworks, my OG color pick was left on the roof of the ride in 2 tiny strips, they did their twist to it, & I am very happy with the way MY DREAM came out.. ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND WE ARE HAPPY TO HAVE BEEN THE ONES TO MAKE THAT DREAM A REALITY...  SHOOT FROM THE COLORS, THE GRAPHICS, EVEN THE PINSTRIPE COLORS, I TOTALLY LOVE HOW WE CORDINATED THIS RIDE, AND THE FACT IT BROUGHT YOU AND MICHELLE A BIG KOOL AID SMILE IS THE BEST... IT FEELS GREAT WHEN OUR HARD WORK IS APPRECIATED... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95rangeron14z_@Mar 3 2011, 10:58 AM~20006490
> *Beautiful work homie
> *


THANKS BRO... WE WORK HARD TO DO THESE RIDES AND RIDERS JUSTICE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, SWIGS
WHAT'S UP BROTHER SWIGS... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS

TTT FOR MY BROTHER CHINO AND.MY SISTER LIZ........STYLISTICS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 3 2011, 02:12 PM~20007805
> *TTT FOR MY BROTHER CHINO AND.MY SISTER LIZ........STYLISTICS ALL DAY LONG
> *


MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU LIL BROTHER... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: Hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## mozzywozzy

CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE DOWN LOW PICS LOOK LIKE :biggrin: 

EVERY THING IS GOING OK OVER HERE WAITING TO BUST OUT SOME RIDES FOR THIS SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 3 2011, 02:37 PM~20008012-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Hope you guys have a good day!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING BY MARK... TOTALY APPRECIATED IT... :biggrin: LOVE THE COLORS WE BOUGHT TODAY...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 3 2011, 06:00 PM~20009388
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE DOWN LOW PICS LOOK LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERY THING IS GOING OK OVER HERE WAITING TO BUST OUT SOME RIDES FOR THIS SUMMER  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE... WE PUSHING HARD TOO... AS FOR THE DOWN LOW, IT SHOULD BE WORTH THE WAIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 09:45 PM~20011570
> *THANKS FOR COMING BY MARK... TOTALY APPRECIATED IT...  :biggrin: LOVE THE COLORS WE BOUGHT TODAY...
> *


*You gotta be there for those who are there for you! *  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 3 2011, 11:22 PM~20011966
> *You gotta be there for those who are there for you!    :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... AT LEAST YOU APPRECIATE THE LOVE WE SHOW YOU... THANKS MARK... THAT COMMENT MENT ALLOT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, clvray13

WHAT'S UP NEWBIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## louie

GOOD MORNING C.D.C. :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 AM~20014387
> *GOOD MORNING C.D.C. :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Mar 4 2011, 10:41 AM~20014387-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING C.D.C. :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP BROTHER LOUIE... :biggrin: IT'S FRIDAY!!! SO YES I AM HAVING A GREAT DAY... HOPE YOU ARE TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 02:28 PM~20015666
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU TOO LIL BROTHER...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 03:11 PM~20015895
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AWWWW... I GOT 4 WAVES TODAY... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 04:16 PM~20015924
> *SUP BROTHER LOUIE... :biggrin: IT'S FRIDAY!!! SO YES I AM HAVING A GREAT DAY... HOPE YOU ARE TOO...
> YOU TOO LIL BROTHER...
> AWWWW... I GOT 4 WAVES TODAY...  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES WHEN I GET BACK... TTT...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 04:24 PM~20015974
> *UPDATES WHEN I GET BACK... TTT...
> *


:drama: :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO UPDATE I CAN SHOW... :biggrin: 

MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE PICS. OF MY CADI...DO TO SOME BULLSHIT, GONNA HAVE TO JUMP ON THIS INSTEAD OF MY MONTE CARLOS...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 10:49 AM~20016844
> *HERE GO THESE PICS. OF MY CADI...DO TO SOME BULLSHIT, GONNA HAVE TO JUMP ON THIS INSTEAD OF MY MONTE CARLOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just a clean daily? or you going all county blues on it.... oh and i cant wait to see the dodge


----------



## CALI909RIDER

CLEAN ASS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 4 2011, 07:14 PM~20017424
> *just a clean daily? or you going all county blues on it.... oh and i cant wait to see the dodge
> *


WE GOING COUNTY BLUES ALL OUT ON MY CADI... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY BABY TO WORK HIS MAGIC ON MY CADI... :run: :run: :run: IT WILL BE TO DIE FOR I AM SURE SPECIALLY WITH THE COLOR SCHEME I HAVE IN MIND... I HOPE TO HIT THIS ONE OUT THE PARK... :x: :x: :x: SHOW A FAKE ASS, HOW TO BUILD A RIDE... I AM GLAD MY MAN HAS FOUND HIS MOTIVATION... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 27 2011, 09:55 PM~19975832-->
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get a jacket like that :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Want One Too! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 27 2011, 10:31 PM~19976326
> *LOL... WE ARE LUCKY OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST PINSTRIPES SO HE CREATED THE ART, AND THE EMBOIDER, HOOKED UP THE NAME OF THE SHOP WITH THE ART... :biggrin:  WE ARE GONNA GET A NEW DESIGN, JUST NOT SURE WHEN RIGHT NOW??? THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUYS... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 11:45 PM~20019167
> *WE GOING COUNTY BLUES ALL OUT ON MY CADI... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY BABY TO WORK HIS MAGIC ON MY CADI...  :run:  :run:  :run: IT WILL BE TO DIE FOR I AM SURE SPECIALLY WITH THE COLOR SCHEME I HAVE IN MIND... I HOPE TO HIT THIS ONE OUT THE PARK... :x:  :x:  :x:  SHOW A FAKE ASS, HOW TO BUILD A RIDE... I AM GLAD MY MAN HAS FOUND HIS MOTIVATION... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can't Wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:12 PM~20019432
> *I Want One Too! :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't Wait! :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRAT THAT MAKES 2 OF US...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Mar 4 2011, 10:42 PM~20019145
> *CLEAN ASS WORK    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO. TOTALLY MISSED THIS COMMENT EARLIER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 03:45 PM~20019167
> *WE GOING COUNTY BLUES ALL OUT ON MY CADI... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY BABY TO WORK HIS MAGIC ON MY CADI...  :run:  :run:  :run: IT WILL BE TO DIE FOR I AM SURE SPECIALLY WITH THE COLOR SCHEME I HAVE IN MIND... I HOPE TO HIT THIS ONE OUT THE PARK... :x:  :x:  :x:  SHOW A FAKE ASS, HOW TO BUILD A RIDE... I AM GLAD MY MAN HAS FOUND HIS MOTIVATION... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the only way to reward a man is with food and sweet lovin. be sure to throw him scooby snacks frequently and youll be surprised what the result will be lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT!*_


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope Yall Have a Great Saturday!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 11:26 AM~20022105
> *Hope Yall Have a Great Saturday!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave: sum weekend ALOHA!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TTT for DREAMWORKS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I had a good time tonight kicking back with my I.E. and Las Vegas brothers and Sisters. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 5 2011, 03:08 AM~20020478-->
> 
> 
> 
> the only way to reward a man is with food and sweet lovin. be sure to throw him scooby snacks frequently and youll be surprised what the result will be lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!!! LOL... HERE I WAS DOING IT BACKWARDS, GOOD LOVIN AND GOOD FOOD... HAHAHAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:24 PM~20022090
> *TTT!</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARIO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:26 PM~20022105
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hope Yall Have a Great Saturday!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU BRAT HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 02:26 PM~20022632
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU TOO BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LA [email protected] 5 2011, 04:28 PM~20023228
> *   :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR DROPPIN IN BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 04:55 PM~20023329
> *:wave: sum weekend ALOHA!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALOHA DEE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 [email protected] 5 2011, 11:21 PM~20025524
> *TTT for DREAMWORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS GIL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 AM~20025780
> *I had a good time tonight kicking back with my I.E. and Las Vegas brothers and Sisters.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WHEN WE ALL HANG OUT... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU LIL BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:28 AM~20026111
> *GOOD NIGHT ALL...
> *


:h5: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU ALL ARE OFF TO A GREAT SUNDAY...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 10:45 PM~20019167
> *WE GOING COUNTY BLUES ALL OUT ON MY CADI... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY BABY TO WORK HIS MAGIC ON MY CADI...  :run:  :run:  :run: IT WILL BE TO DIE FOR I AM SURE SPECIALLY WITH THE COLOR SCHEME I HAVE IN MIND... I HOPE TO HIT THIS ONE OUT THE PARK... :x:  :x:  :x:  SHOW A FAKE ASS, HOW TO BUILD A RIDE... I AM GLAD MY MAN HAS FOUND HIS MOTIVATION... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:30 PM~20028813
> *HOPE YOU ALL ARE OFF TO A GREAT  SUNDAY...
> *


i is....i is :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 6 2011, 05:08 PM~20029466-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 05:11 PM~20029489
> *i is....i is :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR SHOD... I KNOW YOU HAD FUN AT DISNEY... LUCKY ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20029597
> *:h5:
> THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR SHOD... I KNOW YOU HAD FUN AT DISNEY... LUCKY ASS... :biggrin:
> *


yup now back at home seeing sum rays pop through the clouds


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 05:46 PM~20029686
> *yup now back at home seeing sum rays pop through the clouds
> *


BIKE IS LOOKING GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LEAFING... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: wuss good fam :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 08:24 PM~20030953
> *:wave: wuss good fam :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP BROTHER KAK... MY CHINO SEEMS TO HAVE CAUGHT THE FLU... KNOWING MY LUCK BY TOMORROW I WILL BE CATCHING IT TOO... DAMN COOTIES... THIS WHEATHER IS A BITCH ALREADY, ONE DAY 80'S NEXT DAY RAIN AND SNOW IN LOCAL MOUNTAINS... I'M SURE THE STUPID AIRPLANES DUMPING THEM LINES IN THE SKY HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT TOO...


----------



## casper38

ttt  .... :wow: good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 AM~20025780
> *I had a good time tonight kicking back with my I.E. and Las Vegas brothers and Sisters.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ill be back real soon..........nice to meet the rest of the family and chop it up and speak truth amongst real riders! Best believe im bringing the cutty to get painted by chino! Stylistics TTT


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Feb 17 2011, 05:33 PM~19896151]
CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME... :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE, WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE... 









































































TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 08:39 PM~20031046
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHER KAK... MY CHINO SEEMS TO HAVE CAUGHT THE FLU... KNOWING MY LUCK BY TOMORROW I WILL BE CATCHING IT TOO... DAMN COOTIES... THIS WHEATHER IS A BITCH ALREADY, ONE DAY 80'S NEXT DAY RAIN AND SNOW IN LOCAL MOUNTAINS... I'M SURE THE STUPID AIRPLANES DUMPING THEM LINES IN THE SKY HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT TOO...
> *



HEY SIS HOPE CHINO IS BETTER TELL HIM HELLO FOR ME AND YOU GUYS TAKE CARE :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 8 2011, 11:15 AM~20042823
> *HEY SIS HOPE CHINO IS BETTER TELL HIM HELLO FOR ME AND YOU GUYS TAKE CARE  :happysad:
> *


x2

I know he has a can of woop ass to kick that cold to the curb.... :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt

Whats up Chino im sposed to do a job in your area soon, maybe I can swing by. maybe next week or so


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by casper38+Mar 7 2011, 07:49 AM~20033749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt  .... :wow: good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 02:37 PM~20036381
> * ill be back real soon..........nice to meet the rest of the family and chop it up and speak truth amongst real riders! Best believe im bringing the cutty to get painted by chino! Stylistics TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 06:54 PM~20038177
> *Dreamwork Customs,Feb 17 2011, 05:33 PM~19896151]
> CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS PROUD OF THE FACT THAT NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE SHOOT PATTERNS ON LOOK THE SAME...  :biggrin: WITH CLOSE TO 20 YRS. OF BODYWORK EXPERINCE,  WE TAKE PRIDE AT DOING THE JOB RIGHT... WE BELIEVE OUR WORKMANSHIP, AND ABILITIES TO DO FULL ON RESTORATION WORK, ALONG WITH COLLISIONS, AND CUSTOM WORK IS WHAT SETS US OFF FROM ORDINARY PAINT AND BODY SHOPS... WE ALSO OFFER TURN KEY SERVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU OUT THERE WHO HAVE THE MONEY BUT NOT THE TIME TO DEAL WITH UPHOLSTRY, AND OTHER SPECIALIST... FROM FRAME OFF TO COMPLETE PAINT AND BODYWORK WE MAKE SURE EVERY RIDE THAT PASSES THRU OUR SHOP IS DONE RIGHT... WE ARE NOT A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER, SO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR THAT SERVICE ARE BETTER OFF CALLING A ONE DAY PAINT CENTER OR MACCO... WE WELCOME COLLISIONS, AND ANY POTENTIAL CLIENT TO CHECK OUT OUR WORK IN PERSON, CAUSE PICTURES DON'T EVER DO ANY OF THESE RIDES JUSTICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 07:25 PM~20038474
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 12:15 PM~20042823
> *HEY SIS HOPE CHINO IS BETTER TELL HIM HELLO FOR ME AND YOU GUYS TAKE CARE  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 02:26 PM~20043647
> *x2
> 
> I know he has a can of woop ass to kick that cold to the curb.... :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 02:55 PM~20043816
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ProjectMatt_@Mar 9 2011, 12:48 AM~20048558
> *Whats up Chino im sposed to do a job in your area soon, maybe I can swing by. maybe next week or so
> *


THANK YOU ALL FOR THE COMPLEMENTS AND SUPPORT... :biggrin:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 04:08 AM~20048918
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR THE COMPLEMENTS AND SUPPORT... :biggrin:
> *



ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 9 2011, 11:35 AM~20050895
> *ttt
> *


TTMFT... :h5:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

hey there miss liz :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO_@Mar 9 2011, 03:51 PM~20052577
> *hey there miss liz :wave:
> *


HEY THERE BRO... CHINO IS TRYING TO FINISH OFF MY DAD-IN-LAWS TRUCK, HE WILL BE LEAVING BACK TO NEBRASKA SOON... BUT HERE GO THE B4 PICKS OF YOUR MC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT 79...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 04:01 PM~20053062
> *HEY THERE BRO... CHINO IS TRYING TO FINISH OFF MY DAD-IN-LAWS TRUCK, HE WILL BE LEAVING BACK TO NEBRASKA SOON... BUT HERE GO THE B4 PICKS OF YOUR MC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT 79...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww shit! Your in good hands now... :biggrin:


----------



## bigt15

How much will it cost for me to get my cadillac 1995 fleetwood to sit on a full chrome frame,chrome a arms, exhaust pipes, cylinders (basically everything redone all new and chrome)?? Please let me know. If the price is right i can get my car towed to your shop.


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 06:01 PM~20053062
> *HEY THERE BRO... CHINO IS TRYING TO FINISH OFF MY DAD-IN-LAWS TRUCK, HE WILL BE LEAVING BACK TO NEBRASKA SOON... BUT HERE GO THE B4 PICKS OF YOUR MC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT 79...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks liz. :biggrin:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 9 2011, 06:40 PM~20053331
> *Aww shit! Your in good hands now...  :biggrin:
> *


i feel the same way big homie. i know chino and liz will bring it back to life and thensome :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 9 2011, 05:02 PM~20053505
> *How much will it cost for me to get my cadillac 1995 fleetwood to sit on a full chrome frame,chrome a arms, exhaust pipes, cylinders (basically everything redone all new and chrome)?? Please let me know. If the price is right i can get my car towed to your shop.
> *


Question for ya, What do you think is the right price? just curious..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 9 2011, 05:40 PM~20053331-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shit! Your in good hands now...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww... thanks mark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:02 PM~20053505
> *How much will it cost for me to get my cadillac 1995 fleetwood to sit on a full chrome frame,chrome a arms, exhaust pipes, cylinders (basically everything redone all new and chrome)?? Please let me know. If the price is right i can get my car towed to your shop.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first off bro. we out source the chrome so if you looking for us to handle it for you, there would be money added on top of our chromers price, for handling it for you, your best bet is to deal with chrome shop or person directly... I could try to see how much one of our would charge, but what are you looking for??? tripple plating??? just nickle and chrome??? what kinda ride do you have??? how many pieces are you talking about, folks want prices, but forget to leave the details... :biggrin: pm me the info, so i can hit up the right chromer, since we use 2 different ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOY [email protected] 9 2011, 07:31 PM~20054205
> *thanks liz. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problema, lil bro... sorry i didn't do it sooner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOY [email protected] 9 2011, 07:37 PM~20054267
> *i feel the same way big homie. i know chino and liz will bring it back to life and thensome :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwww... thanks bro...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20054710
> *Question for ya, What do you think is the right price? just curious..
> *


pretty good question???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 08:39 AM~20058405
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! :biggrin:
> *











:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE UPDATES... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...


----------



## cwb4eva

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 PM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 11:24 AM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drooling:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20053505
> *How much will it cost for me to get my cadillac 1995 fleetwood to sit on a full chrome frame,chrome a arms, exhaust pipes, cylinders (basically everything redone all new and chrome)?? Please let me know. If the price is right i can get my car towed to your shop.
> *


full chrome frame huh :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva+Mar 10 2011, 12:25 PM~20059553-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:31 PM~20059613
> *:drooling:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup, how you guys doing with that cold.... Kick it to da curb?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 12:34 PM~20059632
> *full chrome frame huh :wow:
> *


I THINK THAT IS VERY EXPENSIVE??? I NEED TO ASK THE SHOP AND CHROME GUY WE USE TO BE ABLE TO DIRECT THE BROTHER TO GO DIRECTLY TO THE SORCE... ONE THING I KNOW HE WILL BE LOOKING AT A GOOD PENNY WITH TRIPPLE PLATING... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:36 PM~20059646
> *Sup, how you guys doing with that cold.... Kick it to da curb?
> *


CHINO IS A LIL BETTER... ME, I DIDN'T GET THE FLU LIKE HIM... :biggrin: :THANKING GOD:... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 11:39 AM~20059671
> *CHINO IS A LIL BETTER... ME, I DIDN'T GET THE FLU LIKE HIM...  :biggrin:  :THANKING GOD:... :biggrin:
> *


Right on, I hope it's gone soon... Be sure to the Chino I said wuz up.. :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 05:19 AM~20059514
> *HERE GO THESE UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the dodge color....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 10 2011, 12:40 PM~20059683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Right on, I hope it's gone soon... Be sure to the Chino I said wuz up.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILL DO MARK... SAY SUP TO MS. ANGEL AS WELL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Mar 10 2011, 01:38 PM~20060045
> *love the dodge color....
> *


THANKS RYDER... I WILL ME TAKING MORE PICS IN A FEW... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 9 2011, 06:01 PM~20053062-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY THERE BRO... CHINO IS TRYING TO FINISH OFF MY DAD-IN-LAWS TRUCK, HE WILL BE LEAVING BACK TO NEBRASKA SOON... BUT HERE GO THE B4 PICKS OF YOUR MC... :biggrin: LOVE THAT 79...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 10 2011, 01:19 PM~20059514
> *HERE GO THESE UPDATES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 01:24 PM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 PM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK Dreamwork Customs


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 10 2011, 02:08 PM~20060272-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 10 2011, 02:30 PM~20060433
> *NICE WORK Dreamwork Customs
> *


LIKE WISE TONY... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 01:24 PM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hi Liz! :wave: Is that Marblized in the First Pic? Looks Great! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 07:54 PM~20062965
> *Hi Liz!  :wave: Is that Marblized in the First Pic? Looks Great! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP... MY CHINO, GOT DOWN!!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT BRAT...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 11:24 AM~20059541
> *JUST A LIL TEASER FOR ALL OF YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## louie

:wave: CDC have a good friday :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760+Mar 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20064134-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louie_@Mar 11 2011, 10:10 AM~20067435
> *:wave: CDC have a good friday :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER LOUIE, AND SAME WISH FOR YOU... TOMORROW IS MY HIBIRANATION DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Mar 4 2011, 05:25 PM~20016693]HERE GO UPDATE I CAN SHOW... :biggrin: 

MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK...


























































































[/quote]


quote=Dreamwork Customs,Mar 10 2011, 12:19 PM~20059514]HERE GO THESE UPDATES... :biggrin: 




































[/quote]

UPDATES... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GETTING CLOSER TO DONE AND OUT THE DOOR... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 11 2011, 12:17 PM~20068684-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thats a nice ass color.. came out clean.. Pops will be rollin soon.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068958
> *GETTING CLOSER TO DONE AND OUT THE DOOR... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And looking nicer and nicer too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

STYLISTICS BABY!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER

WHAT UP MARK... :biggrin: HOW IS MS. ANGEL???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 04:47 PM~20070438
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER
> 
> WHAT UP MARK... :biggrin: HOW IS MS. ANGEL???
> *


Not bad, as best as can be expected...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 11 2011, 02:17 PM~20068684-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 11 2011, 02:57 PM~20068958
> *GETTING CLOSER TO DONE AND OUT THE DOOR... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 06:45 PM~20070427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS BABY!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 11 2011, 05:45 PM~20070426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thats a nice ass color.. came out clean.. Pops will be rollin soon.. :biggrin:
> And looking nicer and nicer too.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 05:51 PM~20070482
> *Not bad, as best as can be expected...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AM GLAD TO HEAR SHE IS DOING OK... WILL BE SEEING YOU TWO ON SUNDAY, GOD WILLING...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 06:36 PM~20070796
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRAT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 11 2011, 07:23 PM~20071488
> *I AM GLAD TO HEAR SHE IS DOING OK... WILL BE SEEING YOU TWO ON SUNDAY, GOD WILLING...
> *


:h5::drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL FEEL LIKE THRRRR... SO I AM OUTTY... :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 06:17 AM~20068684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


come up tits! leafing? come on you know you wanna leaf it... :h5:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion

:thumbsup: I WOULD LIKE TO GET SOME QUOTE I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO I LOVE UR WORK NICE!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 12 2011, 04:14 AM~20073744-->
> 
> 
> 
> come up tits! leafing? come on you know you wanna leaf it... :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE WOULD BUT IT REALLY DEPENDS ON HOW PRESS FOR TIME WE ARE... CHINO IS LETTING IT CURE TILL MONDAY.. HE STILL NEEDS TO SHOOT THE BACK OF THE CAB, AND THE BED... MY FATHER IN LAW IS ENGRAVING SOME PARTS, HE IS GOING WITH NEW UPHOLSTRY, SO NOT SURE IF TIME WILL ALLOW IT SINCE HE IS LEAVING AROUND THE 22 OR 23 OF THIS MONTH...  TRUST CHINO AND I WAS ALREADY THINKING OF THAT... A LIL GOLD LEAFING WITH SOME COPPER AND GOLD VERAGATED LEAFING... TANS, AND GOLD PINSTRIPE... OH YEAH THAT SOUNDS TIGHT... LOL  BUT LIKE I SAID, LETS SEE HOW MUCH WE CAN DO FROM HERE TO THERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 03:25 PM~20076212
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20076263
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP MS. BRAT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 06:52 PM~20077260
> *:thumbsup: I WOULD LIKE TO GET SOME QUOTE I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO I LOVE UR WORK NICE!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM. SENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 08:29 PM~20077748
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP SHOD... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## casper38




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BARROWED THIS FROM MR. DREAM ON'S THREAD... WE DID PAINT AND BODY ON THIS 58 EXCEPT FOR ROOF... :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL ORIENTAL BLUE AND SPARKLE EFX FALKES DOING THEIR THANG... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

All I can say is WOW! thats Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 13 2011, 03:43 PM~20082256
> *All I can say is WOW! thats Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU AND MS. ANGEL IN A FEW...


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 02:37 PM~20082232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARROWED THIS FROM MR. DREAM ON'S THREAD... WE DID PAINT AND BODY ON THIS 58 EXCEPT FOR ROOF... :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL ORIENTAL BLUE AND SPARKLE EFX FALKES DOING THEIR THANG... :biggrin:
> *



This 58 is off the chain, seen it a few times, and it really is a looker even at night!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 02:37 PM~20082232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARROWED THIS FROM MR. DREAM ON'S THREAD... WE DID PAINT AND BODY ON THIS 58 EXCEPT FOR ROOF... :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL ORIENTAL BLUE AND SPARKLE EFX FALKES DOING THEIR THANG... :biggrin:
> *


i like that 58 in person :biggrin: :biggrin: marks ride is very nice


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 13 2011, 02:49 PM~20082291
> *SEE YOU AND MS. ANGEL IN A FEW...
> *


Thanks Chino & Liz for coming through! ! ! The dinner was off the hook.. You guys missed out! Ms Liz over here handled her biz and got down...I almost didn't leave my lady her seconds... hahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 13 2011, 07:14 PM~20083505-->
> 
> 
> 
> This 58 is off the chain, seen it a few times, and it really is a looker even at night!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DEE... IT CAME OUT PRETTY COOL... THE CENTER WAS SUPPOSE TO BE WAY DIFFERENT, BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS... I LOVE THE BLUE, AND THE WAY OUR GRAPHICS ALL FLOW VERY NICELY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:16 PM~20084109
> *i like that 58 in person :biggrin:  :biggrin: marks ride is very nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH IT IS A COOL RIDE... I LOVE 58'S, FIRST IMPALA YEAR TOO... :biggrin: SHOOT WE ALSO DID HIS 66, HIS 47, AND HIS 70... LOL... NOT TO BRAG BRO. BUT I HAVE YET TO SEE A BODYMAN AS GOOD AS MY CHINO... BLACK IS THE HARDEST, SINCE IT SHOWS ANY AND ALL FLAWS, BUT WHEN MY CHINO IS DONE, NOT EVEN A KNIT PICKER LIKE MYSELF CAN FIND ANYTHING WRONG WITH HIS BODYWORK... OOPS LOOK AT ME, BLAH BLAH BLAHING...LOL..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 13 2011, 09:07 PM~20084689
> *Thanks Chino & Liz for coming through! ! ! The dinner was off the hook.. You guys missed out! Ms Liz over here handled her biz and got down...I almost didn't leave my lady her seconds... hahahaha... :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... IT WAS OUR PLEASURE... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS... ALBONDIGAS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE DISHES... LETS SEE WHEN I HOOK MS. ANGEL AND YOU UP WITH SOME OF MY HOMEMADE POZOLE... :biggrin: I TOTALLY LOVE THAT DISH TOO... HAHAHA, IT WAS FUN KICKING BACK WITH THE BOTH OF YOU AND SEEING MS. ANGEL UP AND ABOUT... I TOTALLY ADMIRE HER STRENGTH... AND YOUR DEDICATION TO HER TOO MARK... YOU ARE A VERY ADMIRABLE FRIEND... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20085467
> *TTMFT!
> *


GOOD NIGHT BRO...SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MY FRIEND MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

that truck looks wettt is that after cut and buff or before. If thats before ................ Damn I wish I could lay clear like that!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 14 2011, 04:52 AM~20086491
> *that truck looks wettt is that after cut and buff or before. If thats before ................ Damn I wish I could lay clear like that!!!!!!!
> *


lol... it is before cut and buff... chino, likes letting a ride cure a bit, before cutting and buffing... :biggrin: Thanks for the props. brother kak...


----------



## DETONATER

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:00 AM~20087875
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK... HOPE YOU HAVE GOOD SALES TODAY... GOD BLESS YA, AND MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 12:42 PM~20087320
> *lol... it is before cut and buff... chino, likes letting a ride cure a bit, before cutting and buffing... :biggrin: Thanks for the props. brother kak...
> *


no need to thank me........ Im going to keep working on my clear application :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy

JUST STOPPEN TO SAY :wave: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 14 2011, 11:46 AM~20088214-->
> 
> 
> 
> no need to thank me........ Im going to keep working on my clear application :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PRACTICE MAKES DAMN NEAR PERFECT... IT'S COOL THAT YOU AT LEAST HAVE BODY AND PAINT UNDER YOUR BELT... NOT MANY FOLKS CAN TRY TO MASTER EVERY ASPECT OF THIS INDUSTRY... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 14 2011, 01:49 PM~20088970
> *JUST STOPPEN TO SAY  :wave:  :h5:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR STOPPING BY AND GIVING OUR THREAD A LIL BUMP... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## Steve9663

Hey hows it going :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 14 2011, 02:54 PM~20089442
> *Hey hows it going :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO STEVE??? LOL... GOING SO-SO... LOL... YOU KNOW LIFE, IF IT AINT ONE THING, IT'S ANOTHER... :biggrin: HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING WELL BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THESE BROTHERS GONNA BE TURNING HEADS, WHEN THEY BOTH BUST OUT... COUNTY BLUES, WITH ALL IT'S SPECIAL LIL TOUCHES, AND JUST CLOWNING, GETTING READY TO CLOWN... OOO WEEE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THESE BROTHERS BUST OUT TOGETHER... ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE ON IN... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 06:36 PM~20091944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Mar 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20091944]









:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 08:13 PM~20092284
> *:wow:
> *



:I KNOW HUH?: LMAO...


----------



## mozzywozzy

WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR STOPPING BY AND GIVING OUR THREAD A LIL BUMP... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK... 
[/quote]


THANKS WEEK IS GOING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :0 :wow: :biggrin: 


















































































SPECIAL THANKS TO SLEEPY, GONZALO, RUBEN, *****, AND MARIO. FOR HELPING A BROTHER OUT!!! BROTHERHOOD AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lookin good homies... THATS what family is all about!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 01:09 PM~20097149
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO SLEEPY, GONZALO, RUBEN, *****, AND MARIO. FOR HELPING A BROTHER OUT!!! BROTHERHOOD AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 05:09 AM~20097149
> *HERE ARE THESE UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO SLEEPY, GONZALO, RUBEN, *****, AND MARIO. FOR HELPING A BROTHER OUT!!! BROTHERHOOD AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin:
> *


rino lining the bed? tonneau cover? lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 15 2011, 01:31 PM~20097709
> *rino lining the bed? tonneau cover? lookin good  :cheesy:
> *


rino lining the bed... is right ryder...  i hope we have enough time for a lil leafing and pinstripe??? let's see though... 22 is around the corner...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 15 2011, 12:59 PM~20097519
> *lookin good homies... THATS what family is all about!
> *


I heard that... lol... These ARE BROTHERS FOR LIFE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES... :biggrin: 














































ONCE AGAIN, THANKS MARIO, *****, RUBEN, SLEEPS, AND GONZALO FOR THE FIRME ASS SHOWING OF BROTHERHOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

Looking good, not too many brown rides out there


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 15 2011, 02:55 PM~20098376
> *Looking good, not too many brown rides out there
> *


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD MY FATHER-IN-LAW... HE REALLY LOVE HIS TRUCK, SO IT GIVE ME GREAT SATISFACTION TO SEE HIS SON TRYING TO GIVE HIM SOMETHING DECENT WITH THE TIME FRAME WE GOT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

I see in my future a complete trunk floor being installed.. :biggrin: Yep I've been in the sand box allllllllll day... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 05:24 PM~20099462
> *I see in my future a complete trunk floor being installed.. :biggrin:  Yep I've been in the sand box allllllllll day... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: HELL YEAH... YOU GOT TO PLAY TODAY TOO... LOL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, rubenprocustoms, ceebo
:wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 05:29 PM~20089253
> *   PRACTICE MAKES DAMN NEAR PERFECT... IT'S COOL THAT YOU AT LEAST HAVE BODY AND PAINT UNDER YOUR BELT... NOT MANY FOLKS CAN TRY TO MASTER EVERY ASPECT OF THIS INDUSTRY...  :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR STOPPING BY AND GIVING OUR THREAD A LIL BUMP... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK...
> *


I want to be like chino when I grow up!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20099746
> *I want to be like chino when I grow up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A BIG GROUCH???


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 05:20 PM~20099434
> *THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD MY FATHER-IN-LAW... HE REALLY LOVE HIS TRUCK, SO IT GIVE ME GREAT SATISFACTION TO SEE HIS SON TRYING TO GIVE HIM SOMETHING DECENT WITH THE TIME FRAME WE GOT... :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20082232-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARROWED THIS FROM MR. DREAM ON'S THREAD... WE DID PAINT AND BODY ON THIS 58 EXCEPT FOR ROOF... :biggrin: BEAUTIFUL ORIENTAL BLUE AND SPARKLE EFX FALKES DOING THEIR THANG... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 06:43 PM~20090706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE  BROTHERS GONNA BE TURNING HEADS, WHEN THEY BOTH BUST OUT... COUNTY BLUES, WITH ALL IT'S SPECIAL LIL TOUCHES, AND JUST CLOWNING, GETTING READY TO CLOWN... OOO WEEE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THESE BROTHERS BUST OUT TOGETHER... ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE ON IN... :biggrin:
> *



O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 05:16 PM~20099905
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A BIG GROUCH???
> *


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 15 2011, 06:44 PM~20100193-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20100906
> *
> O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wow: :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MS. BRAT...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:09 PM~20101023
> *:0
> *



YOU TELL ANYONE SO HELP ME I WILL :twak: AND :buttkick: NOT A WORD... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOD IT FEELS SOOOO GOOD TO VENT, I FEEL LIKE I CAN BREATHE AGAIN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 10:07 PM~20102312
> *GOD IT FEELS SOOOO GOOD TO VENT, I FEEL LIKE I CAN BREATHE AGAIN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME.......CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 15 2011, 10:09 PM~20102331
> *CALL ME.......CHECK YOUR PM
> *


THANKS FOR REACHING OUT BRO... IT MEANS ALOT...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 15 2011, 10:57 PM~20102746
> *THANKS FOR REACHING OUT BRO... IT MEANS ALOT...
> *


dont know what happen but if theres anything we can help let us know


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 16 2011, 12:05 AM~20103321-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww... thank you mark... love how you always are holding us up there... :biggrin: now that's love bro... thank you...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louie_@Mar 16 2011, 10:18 AM~20105710
> *dont know what happen but if theres anything we can help let us know
> *


thanks louie, i spoke to swigs already, and big bro jorge... so let's see where we go from here... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 16 2011, 10:18 AM~20105710
> *dont know what happen but if theres anything we can help let us know
> *


YOU BROTHERS REACHING OUT IS HELP ENOUGH BRO... THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT, LOVE, AND RESPECT...


----------



## mozzywozzy




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 16 2011, 11:44 AM~20106224
> *
> *


hey frank i already have asked around but still no luck, don't think i forgot bro... i told you 76 is hard to come by...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Restoration & Graphics[/b]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*We also did Body and Paint Job on 



































*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20110577
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRAT, I WAS ON MY FB... I HAVE A BESTIE THAT IS GONNA GET MARRIED SO I GOT TO GO IN THERE AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW DRESSES SHE IS CHECKING OUT, AND HER PLANS... TOTALLY MISS MY GIRL... :happysad:


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave: 

Droppin the ALOHA on your topic!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES..


----------



## DeeLoc

I wish I had the funds to get my 77 lincoln's rust fixed by Chino...awesome work!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20110775
> *I wish I had the funds to get my 77 lincoln's rust fixed by Chino...awesome work!
> *


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE PROPS DEE... CHINO, DOES GET DOWN ON HIS BODYWORK DON'T HE... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 09:26 PM~20110808
> *AWWW... THANKS FOR THE PROPS DEE... CHINO, DOES GET DOWN ON HIS BODYWORK DON'T HE... :biggrin:
> *



Fo sure!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 16 2011, 10:54 PM~20111019
> *Fo sure!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT ALL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20111157
> *GOOD NIGHT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965


Good Night! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, SWIGS

WHAT'S UP SWIGS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 16 2011, 11:26 PM~20111226
> *2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> Good Night! :wave:
> *


HEY MARK... HOPE MS. ANGEL ENJOYS HER B.DAY... WILL BE HITTING FB. TO WISH HER A HAPPY B.DAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Before








































































[/quote]


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 11:34 AM~20106517
> *hey frank i already have asked around but still no luck, don't think i forgot bro... i told you 76 is hard to come by...
> *



I KNOW IM HAVING A HELL OF A TIME TRYING TO FIND ONE, NOW ITS LIKE THEY ALL SELL RITE WHEN I START TO LOOK FOR ONE :roflmao: 


BUT BIG THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR TRYING TO HELP EVEN IF JUST A LIL BIT, :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 17 2011, 01:03 PM~20114286
> *I KNOW IM HAVING A HELL OF A TIME TRYING TO FIND ONE, NOW ITS LIKE THEY ALL SELL RITE WHEN I START TO LOOK FOR ONE    :roflmao:
> BUT BIG THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR TRYING TO HELP EVEN IF JUST A LIL BIT,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP LIZ, I MISSED YOUR PHONE CALL LAST NITE.I FORGOT MY PHONE AT THE PAD WHEN ME & CECY WENT TO THE STORE.AND I CALLED YOU GUYS BACK AT 7:40
ON THE SHOP PHONE BUT I DIDN'T GET NO ANSWER SO I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 06:48 PM~20115709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that came out fukin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20116116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color blues where used?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Mar 17 2011, 07:18 PM~20116893-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam that came out fukin nice :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-94 SS_@Mar 17 2011, 07:19 PM~20116912
> *what color blues where used?
> *



I DON'T REMEMBER THE CODE... AS FOR INTERIOR, I PICKED OUT COLORS THAT ARE CLOSE TO EXTERIOR, MIDDLE INSERT WAS A MULTI 3 COLOR TWEET... WENT WITH THE HOMIE TO UPHOLSTRY SUPPLY STORE TO HELP CORDINATE INTERIOR... :biggrin: SORRY WISH I COULD REMEMBER THE NAMES OF THE COLOR FABRICS AND PAINT... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL FINALLY GOT MY SD CHIP TO READ, SO I COULD DOWN LOAD PICS... WISH I COULD POST THE MAIN EVENT GOING ON AT THE SHOP, BUT I PROMISE ONCE WE ARE DONE, JUST CLOWNING WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... :wow: :wow: :0 :0 IN THE MEAN TIME, HERE ARE THE PICS OF DAD-IN-LAWS TRUCK BED BACK ON THE FRAME... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, bigshod, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

WHAT UP NINJAS... I OUTTY FOR A FEW GONNA GO HOME NOW...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

wut up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 01:09 PM~20113216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 09:18 PM~20118206
> *looking real good fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS KAK, THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE COLOR SCHEMES... I TOTALLY LOVE THIS RIDE... AND THE OWNER IS A COOL ASS BROTHER TOO... THANKS FOR DROPPING IN BRO... GOOD MORNING AND GOOD NIGHT CUZ I NEED TO GO KNOCK THE HELL OUT ALREADY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 17 2011, 02:13 PM~20114784
> *WHATS UP LIZ, I MISSED YOUR PHONE CALL LAST NITE.I FORGOT MY PHONE AT THE PAD WHEN ME & CECY WENT TO THE STORE.AND  I CALLED YOU GUYS BACK AT 7:40
> ON THE SHOP PHONE BUT I DIDN'T GET NO ANSWER SO I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE.
> *


IT WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH YOU AND CECI... JUST CLOWNING IS LOOKING TIGHT FOO... MY CHINO REALLY GOT DOWN... :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOURS... LOL...


----------



## OKJessie

I ALWAYS ENJOY COMING ON THIS THREAD...SEEING ALL THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!! IT ALWAYS PUTS MY MIND IN CREATIVE MODE.... :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Mar 18 2011, 02:59 AM~20119795
> *I ALWAYS ENJOY COMING ON THIS THREAD...SEEING ALL THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!! IT ALWAYS PUTS MY MIND IN CREATIVE MODE.... :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


X2 !


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20117520-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY HOMIE, TOTALLY MISSED THE WHAT UP... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT FIRDAY NUKKA!!! LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOLO\[email protected] 18 2011, 03:59 AM~20119795
> *I ALWAYS ENJOY COMING ON THIS THREAD...SEEING ALL THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!! IT ALWAYS PUTS MY MIND IN CREATIVE MODE.... :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... I WISH I COULD POST WHAT MY CHINO IS BREWING RIGHT NOW, BUT TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... HOPE YOU CONTINUE TO VISIT AND ENJOY THE THREAD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 09:41 AM~20121279
> *X2
> 
> *


AWWWW... YOU A GOOD BROTHER MARK... :biggrin: HEY SO HOW DID YOU AND MS. ANGEL ENJOY HER B.DAY BRO.??? HOPE YOU GOT HER ALL HER LIL HEART DESIRED... :scrutinize: :biggrin: ALL PLAYING ASIDE, SAY WHAT'S UP TO HER BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

> *AWWWW... YOU A GOOD BROTHER MARK... :biggrin: HEY SO HOW DID YOU AND MS. ANGEL ENJOY HER B.DAY BRO.??? HOPE YOU GOT HER ALL HER LIL HEART DESIRED... :scrutinize:  :biggrin: ALL PLAYING ASIDE, SAY WHAT'S UP TO HER BRO...
> *


Yesterday was a good day. :biggrin: I'll tell her right now..


Sup Ruben.. I see you. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 10:11 AM~20121530
> *Yesterday was a good day.  :biggrin: I'll tell her right now..
> Sup Ruben.. I see you. :biggrin: :wave:
> *


YEAH I SEEN HIM RIGHT NOW TOO... HE WAS AT THE SHOP BRO... :biggrin: GLAD TO HEAR YOU ALL HAD A GOOD DAY...MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU AND MS. ANGEL...


----------



## SWIGS

Bump for the homies


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 10:11 AM~20121530
> *Yesterday was a good day.  :biggrin: I'll tell her right now..
> Sup Ruben.. I see you. :biggrin: :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARK IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOUR WIFE IS DOING BETTER.WE ALL KNOW THAT YOUR REAL BUSY RIGHT NOW.TAKE CARE OF YOUR BUISNESS BROTHA.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 18 2011, 02:42 PM~20123543
> *WHATS UP MARK IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOUR WIFE IS DOING BETTER.WE ALL KNOW THAT YOUR REAL BUSY RIGHT NOW.TAKE CARE OF YOUR BUISNESS BROTHA.
> *


Thanks brotha, She is doing alot better and we both can't wait to get out there and have some fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SWIGS+Mar 18 2011, 01:27 PM~20122702-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for the homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20123543
> *WHATS UP MARK IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOUR WIFE IS DOING BETTER.WE ALL KNOW THAT YOUR REAL BUSY RIGHT NOW.TAKE CARE OF YOUR BUISNESS BROTHA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 04:26 PM~20123767
> *Thanks brotha, She is doing alot better and we both can't wait to get out there and have some fun..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU BROTHERS FOR BUMPING THE THREAD..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110706-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRAT, I WAS ON MY FB... I HAVE A BESTIE THAT IS GONNA GET MARRIED SO I GOT TO GO IN THERE AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW DRESSES SHE IS CHECKING OUT, AND HER PLANS... TOTALLY MISS MY GIRL... :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wave: Do I Have you as a Friend on FB? :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 05:48 PM~20115709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 05:35 PM~20124174
> *
> :wave: Do I Have you as a Friend on FB? :happysad:
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU BRAT, I PM'ED YOU THE INFO TO FIND MY CRAZY NATIVE/ MEXICAN ASS... LOL... :biggrin: I LOVE HOW MY CHINO LEAVES BLACK LOOKING LIKE A MIRROR... :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 18 2011, 10:19 PM~20125775
> *THANK YOU BRAT, I PM'ED YOU THE INFO TO FIND MY CRAZY NATIVE/ MEXICAN ASS... LOL... :biggrin: I LOVE HOW MY CHINO LEAVES BLACK LOOKING LIKE A MIRROR... :wow:  :wow:
> *


Uh I Wish I Could Do That! Mine Looks More Like a Mirror with Hair Thin Scratches I Hate Black Cars!  :happysad:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> Before


[/quote]

Damn!!!!!! :worship: :wow: :run: This makes me wanna come to ontario i got to show wifey how you guy's get down...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Damn!!!!!! :worship: :wow: :run: This makes me wanna come to ontario i got to show wifey how you guy's get down...
[/quote]

AWWW... THANKS THAT IS A AWSOME COMMENT, ONE I AM SURE MY CHINO WILL APPRECIATE IT I AM SURE... WIFEY ENJOYS LO-LO'S TOO!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> Damn!!!!!! :worship: :wow: :run: This makes me wanna come to ontario i got to show wifey how you guy's get down...


AWWW... THANKS THAT IS A AWSOME COMMENT, ONE I AM SURE MY CHINO WILL APPRECIATE IT I AM SURE... WIFEY ENJOYS LO-LO'S TOO!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> AWWW... THANKS THAT IS A AWSOME COMMENT, ONE I AM SURE MY CHINO WILL APPRECIATE IT I AM SURE... WIFEY ENJOYS LO-LO'S TOO!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.
[/quote]

VEGAS IS A DRIVE, BUT IF EVER YOU WANT TO CHECK US OUT, ALL THE INFO. YOU NEED IS ON THE SIGNATURE... THANKS FOR THE COMMENT, I ALWAYS APPRECIATE, EVERYONES COMMENTS... GOOD LUCK WITH WHO EVER YOU GUYS GO WITH, JUST MAKE SURE WHO EVER IT IS BRO. YOU GUYS SEE THEIR WORK FIRST HAND, AND LET THE WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU...


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.


VEGAS IS A DRIVE, BUT IF EVER YOU WANT TO CHECK US OUT, ALL THE INFO. YOU NEED IS ON THE SIGNATURE... THANKS FOR THE COMMENT, I ALWAYS APPRECIATE, EVERYONES COMMENTS... GOOD LUCK WITH WHO EVER YOU GUYS GO WITH, JUST MAKE SURE WHO EVER IT IS BRO. YOU GUYS SEE THEIR WORK FIRST HAND, AND LET THE WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU...
[/quote]


we are actually closer to reno so it is a good 8hrs away. thx for the advice we will make sure we check there work. once again great job on all your work :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> VEGAS IS A DRIVE, BUT IF EVER YOU WANT TO CHECK US OUT, ALL THE INFO. YOU NEED IS ON THE SIGNATURE... THANKS FOR THE COMMENT, I ALWAYS APPRECIATE, EVERYONES COMMENTS... GOOD LUCK WITH WHO EVER YOU GUYS GO WITH, JUST MAKE SURE WHO EVER IT IS BRO. YOU GUYS SEE THEIR WORK FIRST HAND, AND LET THE WORK SPEAK FOR ITSELF... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU...


we are actually closer to reno so it is a good 8hrs away. thx for the advice we will make sure we check there work. once again great job on all your work :thumbsup:
[/quote]

GOOD LUCK BRO. ALTHOUGH THERE ARE PLENTY OF SHADY FOLKS OUT THERE, THERE ARE STILL GREAT ONES TOO... SO DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON THE SHOP YOU CHOOSE BY CHECKING SOME OF THERE WORK, CUZ ALTHOUGH A SHADY SHOP CAN TALK A GOOD ONE, A RIGHTEOUS ONES, WORK DOES ALL THE TALKING... :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Mar 19 2011, 12:49 AM~20126920
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ
> *


SERIOUSLY??? YOU COULD HAVE LEFT A COMMENT WITH THE ADVERTISING MESSAGE YOU POSTED... TOTALLY NOT  ... FUNNY BUT NOT  ...


----------



## Steve9663

> AWWW... THANKS THAT IS A AWSOME COMMENT, ONE I AM SURE MY CHINO WILL APPRECIATE IT I AM SURE... WIFEY ENJOYS LO-LO'S TOO!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.
[/quote]

I am the owner of the 63 and I tell you, what u see on the 1st picture of the 63 with the trunk just thrown on the car is what 4k gets u FROM another body shop. I TOOK the 63 to DREAMWORKS only meeting chino that same day on a Saturday (which he came and opend the doors for me(not even knowing him). and they made my DREAM COME TRUE. from day one I was treated with honesty & respect. strickly buisness no BS... & BTW, CHINO & Liz removed all the bondo that was put on by the other shop. I felt pretty embarrassed to see what 4k got me from the other shop.. worth the drive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.


I am the owner of the 63 and I tell you, what u see on the 1st picture of the 63 with the trunk just thrown on the car is what 4k gets u FROM another body shop. I TOOK the 63 to DREAMWORKS only meeting chino that same day on a Saturday (which he came and opend the doors for me(not even knowing him). and they made my DREAM COME TRUE. from day one I was treated with honesty & respect. strickly buisness no BS... & BTW, CHINO & Liz removed all the bondo that was put on by the other shop. I felt pretty embarrassed to see what 4k got me from the other shop.. worth the drive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

The two key words! "honesty & respect" Ain't that the truth! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Yes she does.. we are trying to figure out who to go with. There are a lot of people getting burn these days so we wanna make sure we don't. even tho we are originally from so cal it's hard for us to take the car out there.


I am the owner of the 63 and I tell you, what u see on the 1st picture of the 63 with the trunk just thrown on the car is what 4k gets u FROM another body shop. I TOOK the 63 to DREAMWORKS only meeting chino that same day on a Saturday (which he came and opend the doors for me(not even knowing him). and they made my DREAM COME TRUE. from day one I was treated with honesty & respect. strickly buisness no BS... & BTW, CHINO & Liz removed all the bondo that was put on by the other shop. I felt pretty embarrassed to see what 4k got me from the other shop.. worth the drive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

MAN... THANKS FOR THE TESTAMONY STEVE, I AM SOOO HAPPY WE WHERE ABLE TO BE A PART OF YOU LONG TIME DREAM THAT TREY WILL BE WORTH WAITING FOR,OF THAT I AM SURE... YOU KNOW YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALWAYS HAVE MY WELL WISHES, AND FRIENDSHIP... THANK YOU FOR SHARING... IT MEANS ALLOT TO US...




> I am the owner of the 63 and I tell you, what u see on the 1st picture of the 63 with the trunk just thrown on the car is what 4k gets u FROM another body shop. I TOOK the 63 to DREAMWORKS only meeting chino that same day on a Saturday (which he came and opend the doors for me(not even knowing him). and they made my DREAM COME TRUE. from day one I was treated with honesty & respect. strickly buisness no BS... & BTW, CHINO & Liz removed all the bondo that was put on by the other shop. I felt pretty embarrassed to see what 4k got me from the other shop.. worth the drive :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
[/quote]

OUR FRIEND STEVE IS AWSOME, FUNNY HE CAME THRU THE DOORS A CUSTOMER, AND LEFT THRU THE DOORS A GREAT FRIEND... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRAT...



> :biggrin:


  :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up Fam Bam?!


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning CDC... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 19 2011, 08:30 PM~20131592-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE ADD MARK... TOTALLY LOVE IT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 09:00 AM~20133855
> *Whats up Fam Bam?!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP KAK??? JUST CHILLIN,WHILE MY CHINO IS OUT DOING WHAT HE HAS TO DO... THANKS FOR SWINGING THRU BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:27 AM~20134658
> *Good Morning CDC...  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORING MARK... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS AND THE LOVE YOU SHOW OUR THREAD BRO...


----------



## SWIGS

BUMP FOR THE FAM


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

thanks for the bump swigs... :biggrin:


----------



## louie

TTT FOR CDC :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Mar 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20135336
> *TTT FOR  CDC :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOUIE... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP... HOPE YOU VEGAS BOYS ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE WAVE BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP " CDC " SEE YOU AT THE SHOP TOMORROW.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 20 2011, 08:28 PM~20138484
> *WHATS UP " CDC " SEE YOU AT THE SHOP TOMORROW.
> *


WHAT'S UP RUBEN... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... HEY SAME BAT TIME??? SAME BAT CHANEL???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: The Supreme Plate, Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP BRO... HOW YOU BEEN??? 
.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dreamwork Customs, AKUSTOM, cadi daddy, The Supreme Plate

GOOD NIGHT GUYS HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE THREAD... DROP A LINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HERES A FEW MORE OF BRI'S "T"













































HERE GOES THESE PIX. OF SLEEPY'S SONS BIKE... WE MOLDED,PAINTED, AND HAD OUR BOY AIRBRUSH, LEAF AND STRIPE... :0 






































































*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.*


----------



## 801Rider

You guys got down on that Caddy


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TO THE TOP...........


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Mar 21 2011, 03:53 PM~20144351]












*Now thats what I call attention to detail..Chino's looking at the area hard.* :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Mar 21 2011, 04:54 PM~20144774-->
> 
> 
> 
> You guys got down on that Caddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS, CUT AND BUFF, AND THIS BABY WILL BE DONE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 21 2011, 07:38 PM~20146242
> *TO THE TOP...........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU RUBEN, JUST WANT TO SAY AN EXTRA THANKS TO YOU, MARIO, AND *****, FOR COMING DOWN AND GIVING MY SUEGRO, AND CHINO A HELPING HAND... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 21 2011, 08:38 PM~20146891
> *Dreamwork Customs,Mar 21 2011, 03:53 PM~20144351]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats what I call attention to detail..Chino's looking at the area hard. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA... MY CHINO, DON'T PLAY... THANKS MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147862
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


Awwww... the silent treatment... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better than no treatment at all nukka...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:16 AM~20148020
> *Awwww... the silent treatment...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: better than no treatment at all nukka...
> *


HALLO COMADRE :biggrin: 






















































:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20148110
> *HALLO COMADRE  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW WAS THAT SO HARD??? LMAO... IT SHOULDN'T TAKE A COUPLE A TWAKS TO GET THE HALLO OUT OF YA. :biggrin: ..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 11:48 PM~20115709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WoW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

well.. what to say.. I would love to comment every single pic you've posted Liz! But it would be all about me only then ha ha ha ha! You guys are amazing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bad ass projects!!

Very cool thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## KAKALAK

Always looking good Fam!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 06:53 PM~20144351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHHH SNAP!!!!!!! Whats up with the shirts???? Are they going to be forsale???? :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148662-->
> 
> 
> 
> WoW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20148709
> *well.. what to say.. I would love to comment every single pic you've posted Liz! But it would be all about me only then ha ha ha ha! You guys are amazing :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Bad ass projects!!
> 
> Very cool thread  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS VERONIKA, TOTALLY GIVE US PLEASURE TO KNOW FOLKS ENJOY THE THREAD... YOUR INPUT IS MUCH APPRECIATED GIRL... THANKS FOR DROPPING THE LINES, AND FEEL FREE TO COMMENT ON WHAT EVER YOU DEAM WORTHY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 06:27 AM~20149779
> *Always looking good Fam!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BROTHER KAK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 08:22 AM~20150394
> *OHHHH SNAP!!!!!!! Whats up with the shirts???? Are they going to be forsale???? :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAH, WE SUPPOSE TO COME OUT WITH NEW LOGO, BUT OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST, IS SWAMPED WITH WORK... OUR HOMIE EDGAR ACTUALLY HELPED US OUT BIG TIME WITH THE FIRST DESIGN... i WAS THINKING ABOUT BUSTING OUT SOME SHOP SHIRTS TO SELL OUR CUSTOMERS, BUT I AM STILL UP IN THE AIR ABOUT IT??? ECONOMY IS PRETTY SCREWED RIGHT NOW... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 10:58 AM~20151459
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP FRANK... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 22 2011, 02:06 PM~20152808
> *:wow: :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BROTHER KAK...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 05:26 PM~20152935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS VERONIKA, TOTALLY GIVE US PLEASURE TO KNOW FOLKS ENJOY THE THREAD... YOUR INPUT IS MUCH APPRECIATED GIRL... THANKS FOR DROPPING THE LINES, AND FEEL FREE TO COMMENT ON WHAT EVER YOU DEAM WORTHY... :biggrin:
> THANKS BROTHER KAK...
> NAH, WE SUPPOSE TO COME OUT WITH NEW LOGO, BUT OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST, IS SWAMPED WITH WORK... OUR HOMIE EDGAR ACTUALLY HELPED US OUT BIG TIME WITH THE FIRST DESIGN... i WAS THINKING ABOUT BUSTING OUT SOME SHOP SHIRTS TO SELL OUR CUSTOMERS, BUT I AM STILL UP IN THE AIR ABOUT IT??? ECONOMY IS PRETTY SCREWED RIGHT NOW... :happysad:
> SUP FRANK... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...
> THANKS FOR THE LOVE BROTHER KAK...
> *


Well I'll take 2 shirts if you guys do... they look niiiice!!


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 04:53 PM~20144351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monterider78

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## TEMPER909IE

T
T
T


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

" CDC " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louie

have a good day Liz and Chino :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

uffin:


----------



## keessimpala65

Bikes are looking good


----------



## KAKALAK

bumpity bump :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 09:26 PM~20152935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS VERONIKA, TOTALLY GIVE US PLEASURE TO KNOW FOLKS ENJOY THE THREAD... YOUR INPUT IS MUCH APPRECIATED GIRL... THANKS FOR DROPPING THE LINES, AND FEEL FREE TO COMMENT ON WHAT EVER YOU DEAM WORTHY... :biggrin:
> 
> *


You are very welcome Liz!! And thanks for sweet support in my topic!!! :happysad: :happysad: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 18 2011, 11:03 PM~20126125


 SICK ASS 63..I GUESS I DIDNT DO IT RITE BUT THAT 63 A FEW PAGES BACK IS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE+Mar 22 2011, 10:38 PM~20157626-->
> 
> 
> 
> T
> T
> T
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... I SENT YOU A PM...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 22 2011, 10:52 PM~20157725
> *" CDC " CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT BRO... CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP... MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE IS WHAT WE KNOW HOW TO DO...  CAN'T WAIT TO POST WHAT WE HAVE DONE TO JUST CLOWNING... I SWEAR THAT MOFO, IS LOOKING PRETTTTTIER AND PRETTIER BY THE DAY... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by louie+Mar 23 2011, 08:38 AM~20159568-->
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day Liz and Chino :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-VO LOUIE, THANKS FOR STOPPING IN BROTHER... YA SABES, THICK OR THIN, WE ARE HERE, YOU ALL ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED AND WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE, AND BUMPS TO THE THREAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 08:48 AM~20159625
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUE ONDAS COMPA... :biggrin: VA LLOVER... HAHAHAHA... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU MY LAY IT LOW FRIEND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 08:56 AM~20159673
> *Bikes are looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. WE STILL GONNA MODIFY OUR YOUNGEST TINKERBELL BIKE, NOT NO TIME SOON, BUT IT'S IN THE THINGS TO DO... SO STAY TUNED, AND THANKS FOR YOUR VISIT AND BUMP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 12:48 PM~20161295
> *You are very welcome Liz!! And thanks for sweet support in my topic!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE VERONIKA, US FEMALES GOT TO STICK TOGETHER... LOL... LOVE YOUR ART AND FREE SPIRIT GIRL... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU KNOW HOW TO DO BEST... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE VISIT AND THE BUMP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 01:26 PM~20161587
> *<!--QuoteBegin-DJCILLO805*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 18 2011, 11:03 PM~20126125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> SICK ASS 63..I GUESS I DIDNT DO IT RITE BUT THAT 63 A FEW PAGES BACK IS SICK :biggrin:
> *
Click to expand...

THANKS JIMMY... :biggrin: IT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS DONE FOO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 23 2011, 10:24 AM~20160274
> *bumpity bump :cheesy:
> *


HEY BROTHER KAK, HAD TO THANK YOU ONE ON ONE, THANKS FOR THE LOVE, AND THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE SHOWN CHINO, AND I ON OUR THREAD BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 06:22 PM~20162473
> *HEY BROTHER KAK, HAD TO THANK YOU ONE ON ONE, THANKS FOR THE LOVE, AND THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE SHOWN CHINO, AND I ON OUR THREAD BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: real reconize real :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 23 2011, 03:40 PM~20162595
> *:nicoderm: real reconize real :nicoderm: :h5:
> *


I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT...LOL... THANKS BRO. I TRULY APPRECIATE THE COMMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 06:59 PM~20162726
> *I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT...LOL... THANKS BRO. I TRULY APPRECIATE THE COMMENT... :biggrin:
> *


remember if you guys get some shirts hook a brother up :yes: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good in the hood...? Been on a mission all day...Now I gotta cook for the misses... :biggrin: Hope you gays have been having a good day... Don't get cought up in the rain.


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20162926-->
> 
> 
> 
> remember if you guys get some shirts hook a brother up :yes:  :biggrin: :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:36 PM~20164391
> *Whats good in the hood...? Been on a mission all day...Now I gotta cook for the misses... :biggrin:  Hope you guys have been having a good day... Don't get cought up in the rain.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEEN BUSY BRO... CHINO IS GETTING READY TO CUT AND BUFF, COUNTY BLUES... :0 :0 THAT BABY IS SIIICK... ONCE HE IS DONE I WILL POST ON YOUR THREAD... :biggrin: SO COOKING FOR THE MISSES HUH??? I'LL TAKE A TURKEY, HAM AND CHEESE SAMISH LIGHT ON THE MAYO, LETUCE, TOMATOE, AND PICKLES. MUAHAHAHAHA J/K... THAT IS TO DAMN COOL, SO WHAT'S FOR DINDIN???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@Mar 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20164424
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 07:56 PM~20164648
> *I WILL BRO...
> BEEN BUSY BRO... CHINO IS GETTING READY TO CUT AND BUFF, COUNTY BLUES... :0  :0 THAT BABY IS SIIICK... ONCE HE IS DONE I WILL POST ON YOUR THREAD... :biggrin: SO COOKING FOR THE MISSES HUH??? I'LL TAKE A TURKEY, HAM AND CHEESE SAMISH LIGHT ON THE MAYO, LETUCE, TOMATOE, AND PICKLES. MUAHAHAHAHA J/K... THAT IS TO DAMN COOL, SO WHAT'S FOR DINDIN???
> THANKS BRO...
> *


Top Sirloin BBQ style in the broiler, Ohhh so tender :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend

WHAT UP LIZ & CHINO THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAYBE I CAN SAVE SOME MONEY SO YOU GUYS CAN DO MY 64 ERNIES RIDE CAME OUT NICE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

*CDC TTT!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 23 2011, 10:30 PM~20166242-->
> 
> 
> 
> Top Sirloin BBQ style in the broiler, Ohhh so tender  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW THAT LOOKS YUMMMMMMY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by I Am [email protected] 23 2011, 10:41 PM~20166357
> *WHAT UP LIZ & CHINO THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAYBE I CAN SAVE SOME MONEY SO YOU GUYS CAN DO MY 64 ERNIES RIDE CAME OUT NICE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD DAVE... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 24 2011, 09:12 AM~20168632
> *CDC TTT!
> *


THANKS MARIO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FORGOT MY CAMERA, WILL HAVE TO GO BACK HOME, CHINO IS BUSY LIKE A BEE, CUTTING AND GETTING READY TO BUFF COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH DREAM... :biggrin: THANK GOD THE OWNER DID THIS RIDE JUSTICE...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 24 2011, 01:30 AM~20166242
> *Top Sirloin BBQ style in the broiler, Ohhh so tender  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks good !!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP LIZ,WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS LATER.AROUND 3:30.YOU KNOW OUR ROUTINE WITH MY SIS,KIDS.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 23 2011, 10:30 PM~20166242
> *Top Sirloin BBQ style in the broiler, Ohhh so tender  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM MARK I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GET DOWN LIKE THAT.THAT LOOKS VERY TASTY MY BROTHA.I KNOW YOUR WIFE ANGEL ENJOYED THAT MEAL.STAY UP MARK.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 24 2011, 10:56 AM~20169380-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn looks good !!!!!!! :wow: :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: I SAW IT FIRST!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 24 2011, 11:38 AM~20169631
> *WHATS UP LIZ,WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS LATER.AROUND 3:30.YOU KNOW OUR ROUTINE WITH MY SIS,KIDS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOUND GOOD RUBEN...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 24 2011, 11:41 AM~20169651
> *DAMM MARK I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GET DOWN LIKE THAT.THAT LOOKS VERY TASTY MY BROTHA.I KNOW YOUR WIFE ANGEL ENJOYED THAT MEAL.STAY UP  MARK.
> *


YOU KNOW ANGEL IS BEING SPOILED... LOL...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 24 2011, 05:26 PM~20169176
> *FORGOT MY CAMERA, WILL HAVE TO GO BACK HOME, CHINO IS BUSY LIKE A BEE, CUTTING AND GETTING READY TO BUFF COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH DREAM...  :biggrin: THANK GOD THE OWNER DID THIS RIDE JUSTICE...
> *



Like a bee :cheesy: :0 cool!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 10:20 PM~20162465
> *
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE VERONIKA, US FEMALES GOT TO STICK TOGETHER... LOL... LOVE YOUR ART AND FREE SPIRIT GIRL... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU KNOW HOW TO DO BEST... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE VISIT AND THE BUMP...
> 
> *


You're so welcome Liz!!And really appreciate your support!!!! :happysad: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 12:04 AM~19738900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That roof looks so bad ass!! Great job!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 24 2011, 09:58 AM~20168964-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THAT LOOKS YUMMMMMMY... :biggrin:
> SOUNDS GOOD DAVE... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...
> THANKS MARIO...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 10:56 AM~20169380
> *damn looks good !!!!!!! :wow: :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 24 2011, 11:41 AM~20169651
> *DAMM MARK I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GET DOWN LIKE THAT.THAT LOOKS VERY TASTY MY BROTHA.I KNOW YOUR WIFE ANGEL ENJOYED THAT MEAL.STAY UP  MARK.
> *


*Now you know a brotha has got to get down with some BBQ! Or something just aint right.* :biggrin: 

Thanks my peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 24 2011, 03:04 PM~20170881-->
> 
> 
> 
> Like a bee :cheesy:  :0  cool!! :biggrin:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: WILL POST PICS TOMORROW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 03:06 PM~20170897
> *You're so welcome Liz!!And really appreciate your support!!!! :happysad:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO PROBLEM GIRL, I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO VISIT YOUR THREAD AND SHOW SOME LOVE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 03:13 PM~20170931
> *That roof looks so bad ass!! Great job!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS VERONIKA, TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 24 2011, 03:44 PM~20171105
> *Now you know a brotha has got to get down with some BBQ! Or something just aint right.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks my peeps! :thumbsup:
> *


NOW I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK NOT GOING HOME YET SO DOWNLOADED PICS.








































:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS BABY IS GONNA BE SICK!!! I LOVE IT WHEN MY LION ROARS... CHINO, DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST!!! KEEPING IT REAL, AND HITTING A HOME RUN BACK TO BACK... PICTURE OF JUST CLOWNING SHOULD BE UP SHORTLY AFTER COUNTY BLUES BUST OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 02:05 PM~20174033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is this you from the back? where the front pics at :dunno: also ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Luvin the pics on Pg 101!!!!! :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 25 2011, 05:04 AM~20176150-->
> 
> 
> 
> is this you from the back? where the front pics at  :dunno:  also ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE ARE PLENTY ON OUR THREAD OF ME AND CHINO FOO... LMAO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 06:21 AM~20176407
> *Luvin the pics on Pg 101!!!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS KAK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mozzywozzy_@Mar 25 2011, 10:57 AM~20178062
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


WHAT UP FRANK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY RYDER, HERE GO SOME WAY BACK WHEN AND JUST THE OTHER MONTH PICS... HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:12 AM~20178181
> *THERE ARE PLENTY ON OUR THREAD OF ME AND CHINO FOO... LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


Calm down Little Feather, no need for an ass kicking. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Morning! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 25 2011, 11:34 AM~20178321
> *Calm down Little Feather, no need for an ass kicking.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> Morning!  :cheesy:
> *


SUP MARK... HOW YOU LIKE MY MEMORY LANE, DAMN WE BLEW UP HUH???


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 01:34 PM~20178320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY RYDER, HERE GO SOME WAY BACK WHEN AND JUST THE OTHER MONTH PICS... HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS BRO... :biggrin:
> *


extras in mi vida loca :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

RYDER HERE GOES THIS ONE THAT YOU MISSED ON THE THREAD FOO... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 01:37 PM~20178334
> *SUP MARK... HOW YOU LIKE MY MEMORY LANE, DAMN WE BLEW UP HUH???
> *


you must cook some good food


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 12:08 PM~20178585
> *extras in mi vida loca  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH WE DON'T FAKE THE FUNK IT IS WHAT IT IS, AND IT WAS HOW IT WAS BACK THEN AND NOW... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LAUGH COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 12:09 PM~20178588
> *you must cook some good food
> *


 :dunno: ASK MARK TOOK HIM AND MS. ANGEL SOME ALBONDIGAS RECENTLY... HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE YOU HIS HONEST OPINION... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 25 2011, 11:37 AM~20178334-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP MARK... HOW YOU LIKE MY MEMORY LANE, DAMN WE BLEW UP HUH???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: Happens to the best of us...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 12:09 PM~20178588
> *you must cook some good food
> *


Foo, you missed out... OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 06:34 PM~20178320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY RYDER, HERE GO SOME WAY BACK WHEN AND JUST THE OTHER MONTH PICS... HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS BRO... :biggrin:
> *



WOW LIZ!!! Thanks for sharing such a cool pics!!!! The old ones are so sweet!!! I love them! YOu're sexy chic in the second one!! Wheeeeey! You're gorgeous couple! No doubt !!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 12:34 PM~20178778
> *WOW LIZ!!! Thanks for sharing such a cool pics!!!! The old ones are so sweet!!! I love them! YOu're sexy chic in the second one!! Wheeeeey! You're gorgeous couple! No doubt !!!
> *


AWWWW THANKS VERONIKA, SHOOT EVEN IN OUR PICS, I STAND BEHIND MY MAN, 110% LMAO... :biggrin: I AM GLAD YOU ENJOYED THEM... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES THESE PICS. OF COUNTY BLUES, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 SPECIAL THANKS MARIO, FOR HELPING COLORSAND THE TRUNK AND HOOD!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE A FEW MORE...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 26 2011, 05:08 AM~20178586
> *RYDER HERE GOES THIS ONE THAT YOU MISSED ON THE THREAD FOO... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice thanks... i like those old school pics. i think my wife is the italian version of you lol. ill have to dig up a pic and post it. but ill warn you put on your sunglasses cause this whiteboy is gonna blind you like when they open the ark in indiana jones....


also county blues is magnificent. all i ever get to see in australia is fagitty ass hot rods with flames... anywho


----------



## hi_ryder

one of me in the shade, wernt many of those, sunglasses abort! i never have a bad hair day, fuck hair club for men :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 25 2011, 03:22 PM~20179909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of me in the shade, wernt many of those, sunglasses abort! i never have a bad hair day, fuck hair club for men :happysad:
> *


AWWW... YOU 2 LOOK AWSOME TOGETHER!!! NIIICE TO FINALLY BE ABLE TO PUT A FACE WITH THE RYDER... :biggrin: DON'T TRIP BRO... I HAVE BAD HAIRDAYS ALMOST EVERY DAMN DAY, HAIR IS SOOOO OVER RATED... LOL... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ONCE AGAIN THANKS RUBEN, AND MARIO, YOU TWO HAVE BEEN SHOWING CHINO, YOUR BROTHERHOOD... THANKS FOR THE HELPING HANDS, AND THE LOYALTIES... :biggrin: WHEN TIMES GET UGLY, IT IS THEN WHEN YOU SEE WHO ARE THE FOLKS WHO WILL ALWAYS STAND BY YOU, SLEEPY, RUBEN, AND MARIO, I FOR ONE AM GLAD OUR PATHS CROSSED... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

I'm sending a TOW TRUCK over today to pick up the Blues because I need to go CRUSING!


----------



## MR.50

> HERE ARE A FEW MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

JESUS ~COUNTY BLUES~ LOOKIN TO SWEET.... :biggrin: RIGHT ON CDC...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20180066
> *AWWW... YOU 2 LOOK AWSOME TOGETHER!!! NIIICE TO FINALLY BE ABLE TO PUT A FACE WITH THE RYDER...  :biggrin:  DON'T TRIP BRO... I HAVE BAD HAIRDAYS ALMOST EVERY DAMN DAY, HAIR IS SOOOO OVER RATED... LOL... :happysad:
> *


shes pretty much the only reason i live down here, got no blood fam here, just a bunch of in laws with funny accents. my brother lives in long beach so ive been planting the seeds trying to get her to move to CA one day... you never know...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 25 2011, 06:18 PM~20180970
> *JESUS ~COUNTY BLUES~ LOOKIN TO SWEET.... :biggrin: RIGHT ON CDC...
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 25 2011, 12:34 PM~20178320-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY RYDER, HERE GO SOME WAY BACK WHEN AND JUST THE OTHER MONTH PICS... HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS BRO... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I Love the Fuck All The Haters Pic the Most Lol!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 25 2011, 01:08 PM~20178586
> *RYDER HERE GOES THIS ONE THAT YOU MISSED ON THE THREAD FOO... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 25 2011, 02:39 PM~20179277
> *HERE GOES THESE PICS. OF COUNTY BLUES, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 SPECIAL THANKS MARIO, FOR HELPING COLORSAND THE TRUNK AND HOOD!!!  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 25 2011, 03:28 PM~20179606
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:  Smooth as Glass Looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Mar 25 2011, 04:22 PM~20179909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of me in the shade, wernt many of those, sunglasses abort! i never have a bad hair day, fuck hair club for men :happysad:
> *


Lol Aww!


----------



## DETONATER

Rise and Shine!  :wow:


----------



## bigshod

TTT CDC


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Clowny's Caddy "County Blues" came out bad azz. With must respect and major props to Chino and the crew at CDC. 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: </span>


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 27 2011, 06:45 AM~20186586
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Clowny's Caddy "County Blues" came out bad azz.  With must respect and major props to Chino and the crew at CDC.
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: </span>
> *


trouf fa sheezie


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 09:28 PM~20179606
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks absolutely gorgeous! WOW!!! You guys are bad ass crew! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 26 2011, 06:06 AM~20184462
> *Rise and Shine!  :wow:
> *


Damn! Liz wasn't playin... She must have slept all day!


----------



## hi_ryder

wake up liz


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: Hi Liz! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

Aloha!


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Clowny's Caddy "County Blues" came out bad azz. With must respect and major props to Chino and the crew at CDC.
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: </span>


THANKS PETE... YOU ALL GONNA HAVE ANOTHER BAD ASS CADI, IN YOUR LINE UP... TTT FOR YOU GUYS... HOMEBOY CLOWNY DON'T PLAY... THIS FOOL BUST OUT GORGEOUS WITH TRUCHA, NOW GONNA DO HIS THANG WITH COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin: THANK YOU FOR GIVING MY CHINO HIS PROPS...




> trouf fa sheezie


THANKS RYDER...



> That looks absolutely gorgeous! WOW!!! You guys are bad ass crew! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANK YOU VERONIKA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 25 2011, 07:00 PM~20181250-->
> 
> 
> 
> shes pretty much the only reason i live down here, got no blood fam here, just a bunch of in laws with funny accents. my brother lives in long beach so ive been planting the seeds trying to get her to move to CA one day... you never know...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I CAN IMAGINE... OK NO I CAN'T CUZ I COULDN'T MOVE TO NEBRASKA AND FALLOW MINE... MY FAMILY IS SMALL SO TO LEAVE THEM WOULD BE TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR... I GUESS IT'S THE NATIVE IN ME, BUT MY PACK MEANS THE WORLD TO ME, EVEN IF THEY DRIVE ME CRAZY HALF THE TIME... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20182088
> *Aww I Love the Fuck All The Haters Pic the Most Lol!  :biggrin:
> Aww! :cheesy:
> :wow:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Smooth as Glass Looks AMAZING!!!
> Lol Aww!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MS. BRAT I LIKE THAT ONE AND THE ONE WHERE I AM STANDING BEHIND MY MAN... OH AND HONESTLY THE ONE WHERE HE IS STANDING BEHIND ME WE WAS JUST 16, AND 17 BACK THEN... PUPPY LOVE DAYS WHERE THE BEST...
> YOUNG AND DUMB, DOING DESMADRE AND HAVING FUN... I MISS THEM DAYS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:06 AM~20184462
> *Rise and Shine! </span> :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY MARK, I CAME DOWN WITH A REAL BAD FLU... IT STILL HAS ME ON MY A DOUBLE SNAKES... LOL... BUT HAD TO COME IN HERE AND CHECK OUT THE THREAD... SAY WATS UP TO MS. ANGEL FOR ME BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 12:16 PM~20186046
> *TTT CDC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 04:12 AM~20190944
> *wake up liz <img src=\'http://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/expressive/zzz.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AM VERY SICK RIGHT NOW BRO. HOPE YOU DON'T CATCH THE COODIES... LMAO... THANKS FOR KEEPING THE THREAD ON PAGE ONE GUYS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 06:07 AM~20191042
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, HOPE YOU GOT A HOLD OF SOME FLEX... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:32 AM~20192348
> *:wave: <span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi Liz!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WUZ UP MS. BRAT... I AM STARTING TO FEEL LIKE CRAP AGAIN SO I WILL GO SAY WAS UP AND GO BACK TO BED...WORST WEEKEND IN ALONG TIME, I WAS IN BED TRYING TO SWEAT THIS VIRUS OUT, ALL DAY YESTERDAY, BARELY GOT OUT OF BED TODAY...WELL I'LL GO DO MY ROUNDS IN A MIN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:14 AM~20192650
> *Aloha!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALOHA, DEE, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A BETTER WEEKEND THAN I DID... :happysad: THANKS FOR DROPPING IN BRO...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 11:18 AM~20192677
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> :h5:
> *


SUP MARK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON MONDAY... :biggrin: I HOPE... :x:


----------



## DETONATER

I hope you feel better!


----------



## hi_ryder

get better soon!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20192890
> *UPDATES ON MONDAY... :biggrin: I HOPE... :x:
> *


hey LIZ! Hope you will feel better soon sweetie!! You're strong woman Im sure you will win this fight with bacillus soon!!   :biggrin: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 03:18 PM~20193318
> *get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS CRACKING " C . D . C. SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20179606
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks hella good!!!

Hey liz hope you feel better!! Can you ask chino what grit of sand paper he starts and stops at before he buffs it out. :wow:


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>First of all MAJOR PROPS to Chino, Liz and the staff at CDC that put in some serious work on Clowny's "County Blues" and I know once Clowny hits the car shows with his Caddy he will be stacking up them trophies like his Vicla has done time and time again so once again congrats and with nothing but L&R for my Carnal Clowny, Chino and Liz as well as the whole crew over at CDC. Keep doing your thing CDC cause it works each and every time and maybe one day I can get one of my rides into your shop when moneys not so funny. 
 :biggrin: :wave: :worship: :h5: 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:
</span>


----------



## elspock84

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 02:57 PM~20202504
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 27 2011, 12:24 PM~20193046-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 01:18 PM~20193318
> *get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 02:08 PM~20193584
> *hey LIZ! Hope you will feel better soon sweetie!! You're strong woman Im sure you will win this fight with bacillus soon!!     :biggrin:  :ninja:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 06:07 PM~20195247
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 02:57 PM~20202504
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 28 2011, 03:08 PM~20202598
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *



Thank You Everybody, I am feeling better... I just want to say thank you to all my lay it low buddies... I appreciate the well wishes... Sorry been lagging Chino is busy painting some interior pieces to my father-in-laws truck, will try to post updates in a while... :biggrin: :happysad: :uh:


----------



## bigt15

Whats Good. I have 1995 Fleetwood brougham that needs some work. I want the frame and arms and everything under the car all chromed and reinforced. ALso my a arms are extended too much and i pop a tire almost every week or two. SO i need new a arms. I was wondering how much it will cost to get this done at your shop. plus brand new cylinders and shocks (because right now my car bounces too much and its not drivable in the freeway) i can get my car towed to your shop, iLive in Glendale CA. right now the only problem with it is the front cylinder is leaking, but i want to fix everything at once. If you can tell me an estimated price and ill get back at you. Thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP BIG15, SAW YOUR COMMENT, RIGHT NOW, CHINO, IS CONCENTRATING ON BODY AND PAINTJOBS, BRO. WE HAVE A GOOD HOMIE, NAME CHICO, FROM M & M HYDRAULICS THAT WE CAN RECOMMEND... HE IS LOCATED IN ONTARIO ALSO... HIS # IS (909)933-9191 TELL HIM CHINO, AND LIZ SENT YOU BRO... HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HELP YOU WITH ALL THE SUSPENSION PROBLEMS YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING... IF YOU ARE INTRESTED IN PAINT AND BODYWORK, HIT US UP... PHONE # IS ON THE SIGNATURE..


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for tha CDC


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 28 2011, 01:03 PM~20201703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>First of all MAJOR PROPS to Chino, Liz and the staff at CDC that put in some serious work on Clowny's "County Blues" and I know once Clowny hits the car shows with his Caddy he will be stacking up them trophies like his Vicla has done time and time again so once again congrats and with nothing but L&R for my Carnal Clowny, Chino and Liz as well as the whole crew over at CDC.  Keep doing your thing CDC cause it works each and every time and maybe one day I can get one of my rides into your shop when moneys not so funny.
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:  :h5:
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2011, 09:23 PM~20197384
> *that shit looks hella good!!!
> 
> Hey liz hope you feel better!! Can you ask chino what grit of sand paper he starts and stops at before he buffs it out.  :wow:
> *


HEY KAK, CHINO, STARTS WITH 1000 THEN HITS IT WITH 2000, FINALLY HIT'S IT WITH 3000 THAT IS WHY I CALLIT THE 1,2, 3, FINISHING DETAIL... LMAO... AFTER HE CUTS IT HE HIT'S IT WITH WOOLPAD, WHITE FOAM PAD, AND BLACK PAD TO FINISH IT OFF... HOPE THAT HELPED???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 29 2011, 04:52 AM~20207851
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT...


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 28 2011, 02:03 PM~20201703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>First of all MAJOR PROPS to Chino, Liz and the staff at CDC that put in some serious work on Clowny's "County Blues" and I know once Clowny hits the car shows with his Caddy he will be stacking up them trophies like his Vicla has done time and time again so once again congrats and with nothing but L&R for my Carnal Clowny, Chino and Liz as well as the whole crew over at CDC.  Keep doing your thing CDC cause it works each and every time and maybe one day I can get one of my rides into your shop when moneys not so funny.
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:  :h5:
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> </span>
> *


DAMM THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK AS FKK.. :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 02:28 PM~20179606
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful job on this car  who did the murals???


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Im very sure we all are happy you finally feel better Liz!!!! :wave: can't wait to see new Chino's projects!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS+Mar 29 2011, 10:18 AM~20209570-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK AS FKK.. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JIMMY... I AGREE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 11:33 AM~20210325
> *beautiful job on this car  who did the murals???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO. OUR AIRBRUSHER AND FRIEND EDGAR RODRIGUEZ DID...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 12:14 PM~20210636
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-VO COMPA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Mar 29 2011, 02:23 PM~20211258
> *Im very sure we all are happy you finally feel better Liz!!!! :wave: can't wait to see new Chino's projects!
> *


THANKS, VERONIKA, YOUR SWEET WORDS ARE APPRECIATED... I CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO JUMP ON THE MONTE CARLOS FROM VEGAS... WON'T BE DOING MINE THIS YEAR, BUT AT LEAST GOD SENT ME ANOTHER ONE TO PLAY WITH... :biggrin: JUST MY YEAR TOO A 79... THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HUN... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU DROPPING IN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOME MORE OF COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 06:45 PM~20213104
> *SOME MORE OF COUNTY BLUES...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.50

> SOME MORE OF COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

DAMM CHINO, " COUNTY BLUES " IS LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 12:51 PM~20209325
> *HEY KAK, CHINO, STARTS WITH 1000 THEN HITS IT WITH 2000, FINALLY HIT'S IT WITH 3000 THAT IS WHY I CALLIT THE 1,2, 3, FINISHING DETAIL... LMAO... AFTER HE CUTS IT HE HIT'S IT WITH WOOLPAD, WHITE FOAM PAD, AND BLACK PAD TO FINISH IT OFF... HOPE THAT HELPED???
> *


It did thank you!!!! TTT for the CDC!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> :wow:




THANKS... :biggrin: 





> SOME MORE OF COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT DONE YET MR. 50 STILL GOT TO FINISH HITTING IT WITH THE BUFF, GONNA PUT A FEW MOULDINGS BACK ON AND IT'S A WRAP... i KNOW THE OWNER WILL DO COUNTY BLUES AS MUCH JUSTICE AS HE HAS HIS HARLEY TRUCHA... SO STAY TUNED FOR THIS ONE HOMIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT! :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... TTMFT!!! THANKS MARK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM CHINO, " COUNTY BLUES " IS LOOKING TIGHT HOMIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE KNOW, WE KNOW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did thank you!!!! TTT for the CDC!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP KAK... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning CDC...... Looks like its almost time to pull out County Blues into the sun for some blinding BLING.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I HATE MY F*CKEN CAMERA!!!  :angry: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: DRIVES ME :loco: THAT I CAN'T GET THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS WE SEE IN PERSON!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:25 AM~20218639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE MY F*CKEN CAMERA!!!   :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns: DRIVES ME  :loco: THAT I CAN'T GET THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS WE SEE IN PERSON!!!
> *




* FUCK-N-SICK!!!!!!!!!*_biggrin: :wow: :wow:_


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 01:45 AM~20213104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: oh wow!!!!!!!!!
:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 11:08 PM~20211938
> *THANKS, VERONIKA, YOUR SWEET WORDS ARE APPRECIATED... I CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO JUMP ON THE MONTE CARLOS FROM VEGAS... WON'T BE DOING MINE THIS YEAR, BUT AT LEAST GOD SENT ME ANOTHER ONE TO PLAY WITH... :biggrin: JUST MY YEAR TOO A 79... THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HUN... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU DROPPING IN...
> *


Liz you're so so welcome!!!!!!! My pleasure!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 05:05 PM~20212323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LIZ


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 29 2011, 05:05 PM~20212323-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 06:45 PM~20213104
> *SOME MORE OF COUNTY BLUES...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"COUNTY BLUES" is looking sick!!!! get down CDC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 30 2011, 10:03 AM~20217967-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning CDC...... Looks like its almost time to pull out County Blues into the sun for some blinding BLING....  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALMOST MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 12:57 PM~20219350
> * FUCK-N-SICK!!!!!!!!!biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE FEEDBACK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 02:32 PM~20220014
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  oh wow!!!!!!!!!
> :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU HUN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 30 2011, 02:57 PM~20220256
> *NICE LIZ
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 THANKS TONY AWSOME COMPLEMENT, SPECIALLY WHEN MY POCKET CAMERA SUCKS... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 04:00 PM~20220804
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT IT DO FOO??? ALMOST DONE WITH THE VICLA???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75@Mar 30 2011, 04:43 PM~20221200
> *"COUNTY BLUES" is looking sick!!!! get down CDC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *_


_
YEAH IT IS I WISH THE COLORS WOULD COME THRU MY DAMN CAMERA, BUT FLAKES ARE HARD TO CAPTURE WITH POCKET CAMERAS... THAT'S MY STORY BRO, AND I AM STICKING TO IT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:_


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

EVEN MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK GETTING THE 1,2,3... :biggrin: THANKS RUBEN FOR YOUR HELP... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 07:21 PM~20222535
> *WHAT IT DO FOO??? ALMOST DONE WITH THE VICLA???
> *


Almost, waiting for the guy to figure out what he wants to do with the side


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 30 2011, 08:21 PM~20223263
> *Almost, waiting for the guy to figure out what he wants to do with the side
> *


  THE VICLA IS REALLY LOOKING GOOD BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, DETONATER

WHAT IT DO??? HOW R U THIS BEAUTIFUL WARM DAY??? LOL...


----------



## bigshod

Wut up CDC


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs


Hey Liz, Thanks for the plug with Benny. He's gonna look in the box and go "WHAT THE HELL" . We almost brothers.... So I showed him what brotha's do. Hope all is well at the shop, and it seems like your feeling better because your not MIA..  :h5:

Angel always askes about you when she knows I've been on the computer.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: whats up CDC!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 30 2011, 08:35 PM~20223423-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wut up CDC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT'S UP BUDDY... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Mar 30 2011, 08:37 PM~20223444
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs
> Hey Liz, Thanks for the plug with Benny. He's gonna look in the box and go "WHAT THE HELL" . We almost brothers.... So I showed him what brotha's do. Hope all is well at the shop, and it seems like your feeling better because your not MIA..   :h5:
> 
> Angel always askes about you when she knows I've been on the computer..  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I AM FEELING WAY BETTER MARK... AS FOR BENNY DON'T TRIP, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE ALL FOR... GLAD YOU HOOKED HIM UP HE SEEMS LIKE A REAL COOL KAT... ALL IS AIIGHT... TELL MS. ANGEL I AM HAPPY SHE HAD A GOOD FALLOW UP VISIT... ONCE I GET BETTER I WILL TRY TO GO SEE HER AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223741
> *:wave: whats up CDC!!
> *


SUP KAK... :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY TECHNIQUES MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES SO IF YOU AND OR YOUR CLUB WANT'S TO BE PART OF THIS THEN PLEASE CONTACT RAY AND HIS SCREEN NAME IS "DISCO KRAZY": 

THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:25 PM~20224019
> *THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY TECHNIQUES MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES SO IF YOU AND OR YOUR CLUB WANT'S TO BE PART OF THIS THEN PLEASE CONTACT RAY AND HIS SCREEN NAME IS "DISCO KRAZY":
> 
> THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !
> *


THANKS PETE I WILL PASS THE WORD... :biggrin: I HOPE WE ALL PULL TOGETHER CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, JUST PEOPLE TRYING TO HELP PEOPLE IN NEED... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> awwwwww :happysad: still so sexyy!!! :cheesy:


----------



## homie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:25 AM~20218639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE MY F*CKEN CAMERA!!!   :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns: DRIVES ME  :loco: THAT I CAN'T GET THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS WE SEE IN PERSON!!!
> *


BAD ASS!!!...WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ...I WAS LOST FOR A WHILE BUT IM BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: (HOMIE)


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning! Just a little some some I found.... Supa Bling "Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> awwwwww :happysad: still so sexyy!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS VERONIKA, BUT AFTER CAR ACCIDENT, SEXXXY WENT OUT THE DOOR , CAN'T RUN, LIKE I USE TO, JUMP ROPE, LIKE I USE TO, I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH DEGENERATIVE JOINT DISEASE OF MY RIGHT KNEE RIGHT AFTER ACCIDENT... I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL 9 INCH SCAR DOWN MY RIGHT LEG, WHERE THEY HAD TO REPAIR MY PATELA, SINCE I SHATTERED IT, WAS BLESSED THEY HAD CADAVER BONE THAT MATCHED MY TYPE, THEY HAD TO PLACE A METAL PLATE ON MY FEBIA, AND TEBIA SINCE THOSE WHERE BROKEN PRETTY GOOD, AND RECONSTRUCT MY WHOLE KNEE... OUCH... LMAO... AFTER ALL THAT, I WENT AND TORE TWO LEGIMAENTS, HAD TO HAVE THE PLATE REMOVED, SURGERY TO CORECT THE TORN LEGIMENTS, IT TOOK OVER 3 YEARS FOR ME TO FINALLY EVEN WALK RIGHT... I WON'T LIE, IT WAS A BITCH, BUT I AM A STRONG COOKIE... :biggrin: I NEED TO LOOSE THE WIGHT I HAVE GAIN WHICH IS LIKE 35 POUNDS... OF EWWWWW FAT... HAHAHAHA... THAT'S AS GIRLY AS I GET OK... BUT SERIOUSLY, THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT... IT'S FUNNY BUT IN THE PIC WHERE I AM STANDING BEHIND MY CHINO, MY LEG WAS TOTALLY MESSED UP THERE, I WAS STANDING TOTALLY ON MY LEFT LEG, CUZ I COULDN'T PUT WEIGHT FOR 3 MTHS. ON MY RIGHT ONE... WELL JUST A LIL LONG STORY...HAHAHA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS!!!...WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ...I WAS LOST FOR A WHILE BUT IM BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: (HOMIE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIE??? WHAT HAPPEND FOO??? HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU... HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEND ABOUT YOUR YAQUIE ROOTS??? HAVE YOU LOOKED INTO IT???
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Mar 31 2011, 10:04 AM~20227212]Good Morning! Just a little some some I found.... Supa Bling "Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass









[/quote]

OMG... I REMEMBER THOSE PICS... LMAO... SEE HOW BAD MY CAMERA SUCKS... LMAO... SHOOT I DON'T GOT NOTHING ON JAE, AND TONY... THEM FOOS ARE BAD ASS...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 07:28 PM~20222613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love it :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass



















MY CAMERA DOES NOT DO THESE CAR JUSTICE I TELL YA!!! :happysad:  :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 07:05 PM~20212323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! Looks good!!!*


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 02:20 PM~20228138
> *"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAMERA DOES NOT DO THESE CAR JUSTICE I TELL YA!!! :happysad:    :angry:
> *


*Damn!!! Time for a cam upgrade or setting lessons :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Mar 31 2011, 12:26 PM~20228169-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! Looks good!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Catalyzed_@Mar 31 2011, 12:27 PM~20228177
> *Damn!!! Time for a cam upgrade or setting lessons  :biggrin:
> *


UPGRADE FOR SURE, CUZ I HAVE TRIED SETTING ADJUSTMENTS AND STILL CRAPPITY CRAP... OH AND OUCH THE TRUTH HURTS... LMAO... THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS BRO. TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE FEED BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 02:31 PM~20228206
> *THANKS...
> UPGRADE FOR SURE, CUZ I HAVE TRIED SETTING ADJUSTMENTS AND STILL CRAPPITY CRAP... OH AND OUCH THE TRUTH HURTS... LMAO... THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS BRO. TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE FEED BACK... :biggrin:
> *


*Ive been trying to mess with both my camera settings this morning and my pics still looking like shit! :angry: . And no diss just a compliment to a very talented photgrapher! :biggrin: *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:25 AM~20218639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE MY F*CKEN CAMERA!!!   :angry:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns: DRIVES ME  :loco: THAT I CAN'T GET THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS WE SEE IN PERSON!!!
> *


ALL I COULD SAY IS OOOH WEEE... COUNTY BLUES LOOKIN GOOD...
LIZ PLEASE TELL CHINO THAT ILL BE OVER TOMORROW AT THE SHOP, 
IF U GUYS ARENT BUSY WE CAN BBQ... ITS ON ME, LET ME KNOW.. 
FUCKEN CADI IS BAD ASS... TO THE TOP FOR CDC...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA




----------



## cutebratt04

>


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  



> EVEN MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK GETTING THE 1,2,3... :biggrin: THANKS RUBEN FOR YOUR HELP... :biggrin:


 :cheesy: 



> awwwwww :happysad: still so sexyy!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I Don't Member Seeing this Pic I Like It! Do your Baby Girls get into the Whole Body Shop Thing? :cheesy: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Mar 31 2011, 12:41 PM~20228269-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Ive been trying to mess with both my camera settings this morning and my pics still looking like shit! :angry: . And no diss just a compliment to a very talented photgrapher! :biggrin: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW THAT'S BETTER... LOL... DON'T TRIP BRO. WE ALL CAN'T BE LIKE JAE OR TONY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 31 2011, 03:33 PM~20229382
> *ALL I COULD SAY IS OOOH WEEE... COUNTY BLUES LOOKIN GOOD...
> LIZ PLEASE TELL CHINO THAT ILL BE OVER TOMORROW AT THE SHOP,
> IF U GUYS ARENT BUSY WE CAN BBQ... ITS ON ME, LET ME KNOW..
> FUCKEN CADI IS BAD ASS... TO THE TOP FOR CDC...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FO SURE!!! CHINO SAID, WHAT TIME??? LMAO... NEVER TOO BUSSY TO HAVE A BBQ... :biggrin: RUBEN AND MARIO SAID CORONA TIME!!! LMAO...GIVE US A CALL BRO... THAT WAY WE CAN ALL CORDINATE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD [email protected] 31 2011, 03:35 PM~20229389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 04:01 PM~20229541
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> Hey I Don't Member Seeing this Pic I Like It! Do your Baby Girls get into the Whole Body Shop Thing? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRAT... AS FOR MY BABYGIRL THE ONLY THING SHE IS INTRESTED IN AT THE SHOP IS THE REMOTE... LMAO... AND KNOWING THE TINKERBELL BIKE IS HERS... OTHER THAN THAT NO REAL INTREST, OH WAIT A MIN, I LIE... SHE WILL SIT AND DRAW GRAPHICS, AND PUT DESIGNED BY GEANNIE... LMAO... THEY ACTUALLY ARE PRETTY COOL TOO... LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND ANY SO I CAN SCAN AND POST... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass



















MY CAMERA DOES NOT DO THESE CAR JUSTICE I TELL YA!!! :happysad:  :angry: SORRY I JUST LOVE JAES PIC... JUST CLOWNING LOOKING AS GOOD AS IT DOES IN REAL LIFE...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 05:19 PM~20230098
> *"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAMERA DOES NOT DO THESE CAR JUSTICE I TELL YA!!! :happysad:    :angry: SORRY I JUST LOVE JAES PIC... JUST CLOWNING LOOKING AS GOOD AS IT DOES IN REAL LIFE...
> *


IM FEELING THIS PICTURE RIGHT HERE, THE TOP PICTURE IS POSTER MATERIAL.. :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 05:49 PM~20230351
> *IM FEELING THIS PICTURE RIGHT HERE, THE TOP PICTURE IS POSTER MATERIAL.. :yes:
> *


GEES, THANKS ALLOT FOO... BUT SERIOUSLY I KNOW JAE'S PIC IS POSTER MATERIAL... :biggrin: SEE YA TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 05:19 PM~20230098
> *"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CAMERA DOES NOT DO THESE CAR JUSTICE I TELL YA!!! :happysad:    :angry: SORRY I JUST LOVE JAES PIC... JUST CLOWNING LOOKING AS GOOD AS IT DOES IN REAL LIFE...
> *


Damn, top one looks blue, yours looks green :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 31 2011, 07:54 PM~20231289
> *Damn, top one looks blue, yours looks green :0 :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHY I ALWAYS SAY MY PICS DON'T DO THESE RIDES JUSTICE... :biggrin: JUST CLOWNING IS A BLUE RIDE, NOT A GREENISH BLUE ONE... :happysad:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 05:19 PM~20230098
> *"Just Clowning" Looking Bad Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: "Just Clowning" is sick!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH BEFORE I FORGET, THANKS MARIO AND RUBEN FOR THE HELPING HANDS YOU BOTH HAVE BEEN GIVING MY CHINO... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE BOTH YOUR RIDES GET TO THE LEVEL COUNTY BLUES IS IN RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:16 PM~20231540
> *OH BEFORE I FORGET, THANKS MARIO AND RUBEN FOR THE HELPING HANDS YOU BOTH HAVE BEEN GIVING MY CHINO... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE BOTH YOUR RIDES  GET TO THE LEVEL COUNTY BLUES IS IN RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:
> *


No problem Liz, I can't wait either :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 08:14 PM~20231512
> *:worship:  :worship: "Just Clowning" is sick!!!!
> *


SO ARE UR FEET... :roflmao: J/K DOGG...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

SUP MARIO... IS UR RIDE NEXT IN LINE?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:14 PM~20231502
> *THAT'S WHY I ALWAYS SAY MY PICS DON'T DO THESE RIDES JUSTICE...  :biggrin: JUST CLOWNING IS A BLUE RIDE, NOT A GREENISH BLUE ONE... :happysad:
> *


The pics I take make my work look better....is that the same thing :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:27 PM~20231646
> *SO ARE UR FEET... :roflmao: J/K DOGG...
> *


Just for that i'm going to wear chanclas tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20231665
> *SUP MARIO... IS UR RIDE NEXT IN LINE?
> *


Pretty soon Clowny, I been prepping the dash getting it ready for Chino to shoot it. Corona time tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

What's Up Mario have you done the pics, yet.


----------



## CPT BOY

uffin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP RICHARD.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

THANKS MARIO FOR THE PIC,OF THE FRAME.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> Pretty soon Clowny, I been prepping the dash getting it ready for Chino to shoot it. Corona time tomorrow :cheesy: :cheesy:
> [/quote
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Up Mario have you done the pics, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SUP.... R BOTH U FOO'S READY FOR DRINKY-DRINKY TOMORROW?
> GOOD, THEN U BRING THE CORONAS AND THE BBQ IS ON ME... BOY DO I LOVE
> FRIDAYS... :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:53 PM~20231937
> *:biggrin:  SUP.... R BOTH U FOO'S READY FOR DRINKY-DRINKY TOMORROW?
> GOOD, THEN U BRING THE CORONAS AND THE BBQ IS ON ME... BOY DO I LOVE
> FRIDAYS...  :naughty:
> *


Sounds like a plan to me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 08:42 PM~20231818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: FUCKEN SICK....... 5 STARS RIGHT THERE...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 08:53 PM~20231937
> *:biggrin:  SUP.... R BOTH U FOO'S READY FOR DRINKY-DRINKY TOMORROW?
> GOOD, THEN U BRING THE CORONAS AND THE BBQ IS ON ME... BOY DO I LOVE
> FRIDAYS...  :naughty:
> *


DO YOU WANT CORONAS OR TECATES.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 31 2011, 08:51 PM~20231912
> *THANKS MARIO FOR THE PIC,OF THE FRAME.
> *


No problem Ruben Mr. professional color sander


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 PM~20231964
> *Sounds like a plan to me  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MY BROTHERS 65 IS LOOKING CLEAN MAN... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL COMPLETED, ALMOST THERE...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 31 2011, 08:56 PM~20231979
> *DO YOU WANT CORONAS OR TECATES.
> *


CORONAS ON ICE, POR FAVOR...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 09:00 PM~20232024
> *CORONAS ON ICE, POR FAVOR...
> *


THATS RIGHT,WHAT TIME DO YOU THINK YOU WILL BE THERE.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

GOOD NIGHT YA'LL, SEE U TOMORROW...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Mar 31 2011, 09:13 PM~20232172
> *THATS RIGHT,WHAT TIME DO YOU THINK YOU WILL BE THERE.
> *


ABOUT 10:30 OR 11...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 31 2011, 09:15 PM~20232199
> *ABOUT 10:30 OR 11...
> *


COOL I'LL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

SEE U MANYANA CARNAL, WATCHING THE LAKERS VS DALLAS. ALRATO.....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 08:42 PM~20231818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMN LOVE THE PICS OF THE FRAME YOU TOOK MARIO... BETWEEN MY CHINO'S BAD ASS PAINTJOB WITH THE GRAPHICS, EDGARS AIRBRUSHING, MIKES PINSTRIPING, JUST CLOWNING IS GONNA BE HURTING PLENTY OF FEELINGS... SPECIALLY WITH ALL THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL... :biggrin: WELL SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW, I AM OUTTY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> THANKS VERONIKA, BUT AFTER CAR ACCIDENT, SEXXXY WENT OUT THE DOOR , CAN'T RUN, LIKE I USE TO, JUMP ROPE, LIKE I USE TO, I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH DEGENERATIVE JOINT DISEASE OF MY RIGHT KNEE RIGHT AFTER ACCIDENT... I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL 9 INCH SCAR DOWN MY RIGHT LEG, WHERE THEY HAD TO REPAIR MY PATELA, SINCE I SHATTERED IT, WAS BLESSED THEY HAD CADAVER BONE THAT MATCHED MY TYPE, THEY HAD TO PLACE A METAL PLATE ON MY FEBIA, AND TEBIA SINCE THOSE WHERE BROKEN PRETTY GOOD, AND RECONSTRUCT MY WHOLE KNEE... OUCH... LMAO... AFTER ALL THAT, I WENT AND TORE TWO LEGIMAENTS, HAD TO HAVE THE PLATE REMOVED, SURGERY TO CORECT THE TORN LEGIMENTS, IT TOOK OVER 3 YEARS FOR ME TO FINALLY EVEN WALK RIGHT... I WON'T LIE, IT WAS A BITCH, BUT I AM A STRONG COOKIE... :biggrin: I NEED TO LOOSE THE WIGHT I HAVE GAIN WHICH IS LIKE 35 POUNDS... OF EWWWWW FAT... HAHAHAHA... THAT'S AS GIRLY AS I GET OK... BUT SERIOUSLY, THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT... IT'S FUNNY BUT IN THE PIC WHERE I AM STANDING BEHIND MY CHINO, MY LEG WAS TOTALLY MESSED UP THERE, I WAS STANDING TOTALLY ON MY LEFT LEG, CUZ I COULDN'T PUT WEIGHT FOR 3 MTHS. ON MY RIGHT ONE... WELL JUST A LIL LONG STORY...HAHAHA...
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww my dear Liz!!! I didn't know about that... when did that happen??IT sounds like it's been a while already... I would never say that you had some serious troubles after seeing you on that pic with Chino. That's a strong story .. omg Liz I feel sorry for you! YOu had to go thru a lot of s**t .. that's bad!
> YOU ARE REALLY STRONG COOKIE MY DEAR!!!!
> But seriously you look amazing on that pic! I love the flower in your hair and your face talk for itself! Beautiful chick!!Hope I will be even just a lil bit similar sexy mummy as you are!
> 
> So that sweet girl standing next to you is your lil girl????!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 1 2011, 03:42 AM~20231818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WOW!!!!!Have no word to comment this...!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> THANKS VERONIKA, BUT AFTER CAR ACCIDENT, SEXXXY WENT OUT THE DOOR , CAN'T RUN, LIKE I USE TO, JUMP ROPE, LIKE I USE TO, I WAS DIAGNOSED WITH DEGENERATIVE JOINT DISEASE OF MY RIGHT KNEE RIGHT AFTER ACCIDENT... I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL 9 INCH SCAR DOWN MY RIGHT LEG, WHERE THEY HAD TO REPAIR MY PATELA, SINCE I SHATTERED IT, WAS BLESSED THEY HAD CADAVER BONE THAT MATCHED MY TYPE, THEY HAD TO PLACE A METAL PLATE ON MY FEBIA, AND TEBIA SINCE THOSE WHERE BROKEN PRETTY GOOD, AND RECONSTRUCT MY WHOLE KNEE... OUCH... LMAO... AFTER ALL THAT, I WENT AND TORE TWO LEGIMAENTS, HAD TO HAVE THE PLATE REMOVED, SURGERY TO CORECT THE TORN LEGIMENTS, IT TOOK OVER 3 YEARS FOR ME TO FINALLY EVEN WALK RIGHT... I WON'T LIE, IT WAS A BITCH, BUT I AM A STRONG COOKIE... :biggrin: I NEED TO LOOSE THE WIGHT I HAVE GAIN WHICH IS LIKE 35 POUNDS... OF EWWWWW FAT... HAHAHAHA... THAT'S AS GIRLY AS I GET OK... BUT SERIOUSLY, THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT... IT'S FUNNY BUT IN THE PIC WHERE I AM STANDING BEHIND MY CHINO, MY LEG WAS TOTALLY MESSED UP THERE, I WAS STANDING TOTALLY ON MY LEFT LEG, CUZ I COULDN'T PUT WEIGHT FOR 3 MTHS. ON MY RIGHT ONE... WELL JUST A LIL LONG STORY...HAHAHA...
> Awwwwwwwww my dear Liz!!! I didn't know about that... when did that happen??IT sounds like it's been a while already... I would never say that you had some serious troubles after seeing you on that pic with Chino. That's a strong story .. omg Liz I feel sorry for you! YOu had to go thru a lot of s**t .. that's bad!
> YOU ARE REALLY STRONG COOKIE MY DEAR!!!!
> But seriously you look amazing on that pic! I love the flower in your hair and your face talk for itself! Beautiful chick!!Hope I will be even just a lil bit similar sexy mummy as you are!
> 
> So that sweet girl standing next to you is your lil girl????!! She's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!Have no word to comment this...!!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWWW... MANY THANK YOUS... I REALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS... AND YES THAT IS MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER, AS FOR JUST CLOWNING, THAT RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK WHEN IT BUST OUT... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 73loukat

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 09:42 PM~20231818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame  :wow:  :wow:
> *


This fucker's tight,good work


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 06:13 PM~20236169
> *AWWW... MANY THANK YOUS... I REALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS... AND YES THAT IS MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER,  AS FOR JUST CLOWNING, THAT RIDE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK WHEN IT BUST OUT...  :biggrin:
> *



YOur daughter has a lot from Chino! she's sweetie!

You are very welcome Liz! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 73loukat+Apr 1 2011, 11:29 AM~20236282-->
> 
> 
> 
> This fucker's tight,good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LOU... APPRECIATE THE COMMENT... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 03:37 PM~20237746
> *YOur  daughter has a lot from Chino! she's sweetie!
> 
> You are very welcome Liz! :wave:  :wave:
> *



YEAH SHE DOES!!! I LOVE THEIR EYES... LOL... THANKS SWEETIE!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A BIG THANK YOU TOO CLOWNY, FOR THE FIRME ASS BBQ. , MARIO, FOR GETTING DOWN ON THE GRILL, AND RUBEN AND CECI, FOR THE COLD ASS CORONAS, AND SODAS... :biggrin: IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING ELY AND HIS WIFE, HANG OUT AND ENJOY THE FOOD... TOTALLY HAD A GOOD TIME... CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST TO DO HIS THING ON JUST CLOWNING, I KNOW EDGAR WILL BE DOING THE DAMN THANG... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR BEING SUCH FIRME FRIENDS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 09:42 PM~20231818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about "Just Clowning" sick ass frame  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt :uh: i need sum coffee


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 1 2011, 10:56 PM~20240823-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY BRAT, HOPE YOUR B.DAY WENT GREAT...I KNOW I HAD A BLAST YESTERDAY... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 05:55 AM~20241534
> *ttt :uh: i need sum coffee
> *


THAT MAKES 2 OF US, I AM STILL SLEEPY...LOL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 09:13 PM~20239927
> *A BIG THANK YOU TOO CLOWNY, FOR THE FIRME ASS BBQ. , MARIO, FOR GETTING DOWN ON THE GRILL, AND RUBEN AND CECI, FOR THE COLD ASS CORONAS, AND SODAS... :biggrin: IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING ELY AND HIS WIFE, HANG OUT AND ENJOY THE FOOD... TOTALLY HAD A GOOD TIME... CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST TO DO HIS THING ON JUST CLOWNING, I KNOW EDGAR WILL BE DOING THE DAMN THANG... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR BEING SUCH FIRME FRIENDS... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 03:40 AM~20239678
> *YEAH SHE DOES!!! I LOVE THEIR EYES... LOL... THANKS SWEETIE!!!
> *


Agreed!
She will be sexy mama one day too!!!!Just can't stop looking at that pic! You both looks so sweet there!
SO if shes your youngest who is your oldest?how many kids you have Liz? Dear you looks so sexy and you are mummy of more than one kid? Wheeeeeey Chino is fu**ing lucky man! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 01:52 PM~20242862
> *HEY BRAT, HOPE YOUR B.DAY WENT GREAT...I KNOW I HAD A BLAST YESTERDAY... :biggrin:
> 
> *


It was Good but I had to work late, but after I got off me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay! What did you do Yesterday?  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 2 2011, 01:58 PM~20243186-->
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> She will be sexy mama one day too!!!!Just can't stop looking at that pic! You both looks so sweet there!
> SO if shes your youngest who is your oldest?how many kids you have Liz? Dear you looks so sexy and you are mummy of more than one kid? Wheeeeeey Chino is fu**ing lucky man! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOTAL OF 4 RANGING FROM 23, 21,20 AND MY BABY WHO WILL BE 11...
> GIRL, BOY, GIRL, GIRL... I AGREE, CHINO IS A VERY LUCKY AND BLESSED MAN, EVEN IF WE ALL DO GIVE HIM GREY HAIR... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVELY WORDS MIJA, IT'S TOTALLY COOL OF YOU... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 02:30 PM~20243326
> *It was Good but I had to work late, but after I got off me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay! What did you do Yesterday?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


WORK ON YOUR B.DAY, SHOOT I WOULD HAVE PLAYED HOOKIE... LMFAO... WHY LIE??? SHOOT B.DAY ONLY COMES ONCE A YEAR... SHOOT ME AND MY BABY SIS USE TO CELEBRATE A WEEK BEFORE OUR B.DAYS, NOW WE START HANGING OURSELVES ALL MONTH... WE CALL IT OUR B.DAY MONTH... HAHAHAHA... OH AND I AM SOOO SPOILED I GET TWO MOTHERS DAYS TOO... WELL WHEN MEXICAN AND AMERICAN MOTHERSDAY DON'T FALL ON THE SAME DAY THAT IS... CUZ I WAS BORN HERE, BUT I AM OF MEXICAN AND NATIVE AMERICAN DECENT... :biggrin: AND DON'T LET ME FIND OUT YAQUIS HAVE A MOTHERS DAY TOO, CUZ I WOULD WANT THAT DAY TOO... :biggrin:  BUT SERIOUSLY, I THINK IT WAS COOL YOU AND YOUR BRO WENT TO THE MOVIES... TOTALLY COOL FAM-BAM TOOK YOU TO EAT SUSHI, I PERSONALLY LOVE THE CRISPY SHRIMP ROLL... VERRRRRY YUMMY... JANET JACKSON HUH??? HOPE YOU HAD A BLAST MAMA... I LOVE HER MUSIC... WELL LET ME KNOW HOW IT WENT... GIRL POWER... HAHAHA


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 11:09 PM~20245648
> *TOTAL OF 4 RANGING FROM 23, 21,20 AND MY BABY WHO WILL BE 11...
> GIRL, BOY, GIRL, GIRL... I AGREE, CHINO IS A VERY LUCKY AND BLESSED MAN, EVEN IF WE ALL DO GIVE HIM GREY HAIR... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVELY WORDS MIJA, IT'S TOTALLY COOL OF YOU... :biggrin:
> WORK ON YOUR B.DAY, SHOOT I WOULD HAVE PLAYED HOOKIE... LMFAO... WHY LIE??? SHOOT B.DAY ONLY COMES ONCE A YEAR... SHOOT ME AND MY BABY SIS USE TO CELEBRATE A WEEK BEFORE OUR B.DAYS, NOW WE START HANGING OURSELVES ALL MONTH... WE CALL IT OUR B.DAY MONTH... HAHAHAHA... OH AND I AM SOOO SPOILED I GET TWO MOTHERS DAYS TOO... WELL WHEN MEXICAN AND AMERICAN MOTHERSDAY DON'T FALL ON THE SAME DAY THAT IS... CUZ I WAS BORN HERE, BUT I AM OF MEXICAN AND NATIVE AMERICAN DECENT...  :biggrin: AND DON'T LET ME FIND OUT YAQUIS HAVE A MOTHERS DAY TOO, CUZ I WOULD WANT THAT DAY TOO... :biggrin:   BUT SERIOUSLY, I THINK IT WAS COOL YOU AND YOUR BRO WENT TO THE MOVIES... TOTALLY COOL FAM-BAM TOOK YOU TO EAT SUSHI, I PERSONALLY LOVE THE CRISPY SHRIMP ROLL... VERRRRRY YUMMY... JANET JACKSON HUH??? HOPE YOU HAD A BLAST MAMA... I LOVE HER MUSIC... WELL LET ME KNOW HOW IT WENT... GIRL POWER... HAHAHA
> *


What You are NOT Old Enuff to have a 23 Year Old were you like 10 when you started having kids lol you only Look Old enuff to have an 11 Year Old Seriously!!! Oh Janet Jackson Concert was Awesome too bad my cell phone pics suck but I'll Post them later on my thread have a good night!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 10:30 PM~20245781
> *What You are NOT Old Enuff to have a 23 Year Old were you like 10 when you started having kids lol you only Look Old enuff to have an 11 Year Old Seriously!!! Oh Janet Jackson Concert was Awesome too bad my cell phone pics suck but I'll Post them later on my thread have a good night!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL MY KIDS ALL GONNA BE THE AGE I WROTE THIS YEAR, AND I WAS 17YRS OLD WHEN WE HAD MY FIRST... :biggrin: HONESTLY I DON'T REGRIT BEING A YOUNG MAMA EITHER, THANKS TO MY OLDEST, I FOUND MY HEART, AND MY REASON TO CHANGE... BEFORE HER DIDN'T REALLY GIVE A FLIES ASS ABOUT NOTHING OR NO ONE... :happysad: MY KIDS, MAN AND FAMILY ARE MY EVERYTHING... GOOD NIGHT MAMA, GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CONCERT... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS HOMEGIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 05:30 AM~20245781
> *What You are NOT Old Enuff to have a 23 Year Old were you like 10 when you started having kids lol you only Look Old enuff to have an 11 Year Old Seriously!!! Oh Janet Jackson Concert was Awesome too bad my cell phone pics suck but I'll Post them later on my thread have a good night!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

''What You are NOT Old Enuff to have a 23 Year Old were you like 10 when you started having kids lol you only Look Old enuff to have an 11 Year Old Seriously!!! ''

AGREED!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> TOTAL OF 4 RANGING FROM 23, 21,20 AND MY BABY WHO WILL BE 11...
> GIRL, BOY, GIRL, GIRL... I AGREE, CHINO IS A VERY LUCKY AND BLESSED MAN, EVEN IF WE ALL DO GIVE HIM GREY HAIR... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVELY WORDS MIJA, IT'S TOTALLY COOL OF YOU... :biggrin:
> 
> Wow 4??!!! Liz you're really amazing woman! Looking so good and having so many kids! Wow!
> You seriously don't look at the age you probably are when I think about the age of all your kids!
> hahahaha Chinos getting grey hair because of all of you hahahaha that's funny! I'm sure he loves all of you! Who wouldn't mainly woman like you


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 05:35 AM~20245816
> *WELL MY KIDS ALL GONNA BE THE AGE I WROTE THIS YEAR, AND I WAS 17YRS OLD WHEN WE HAD MY FIRST... :biggrin: HONESTLY I DON'T REGRIT BEING A YOUNG MAMA EITHER, THANKS TO MY OLDEST, I FOUND MY HEART, AND MY REASON TO CHANGE... BEFORE HER DIDN'T REALLY GIVE A FLIES ASS ABOUT NOTHING OR NO ONE... :happysad: MY KIDS, MAN AND FAMILY ARE MY EVERYTHING... GOOD NIGHT MAMA, GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CONCERT... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS HOMEGIRL... :biggrin:
> *


That's very motivating to hear something like that! Totally cool! Wish to get into that one day too


----------



## homie

WHAT UP HOMIE??? WHAT HAPPEND FOO??? HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU... HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEND ABOUT YOUR YAQUIE ROOTS??? HAVE YOU LOOKED INTO IT???
[/quote]
whats up liz yeah i kind of looked into it......i"ll get at you guys in a few weeks so i can finish off my frame finally :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> WHAT UP HOMIE??? WHAT HAPPEND FOO??? HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU... HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEND ABOUT YOUR YAQUIE ROOTS??? HAVE YOU LOOKED INTO IT???


whats up liz yeah i kind of looked into it......i"ll get at you guys in a few weeks so i can finish off my frame finally :cheesy:
[/quote]

GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE... LIFE FOR YOU... LOL... BUT AT LEAST YOU ARE BACK ON TRACK... MAKE SURE YOU FILL ME IN WHEN YOU COME DOWN, SINCE I STILL HAVE TO DO MY HOMEWORK, AND GENEOLOGY... ALL I KNOW I BELEIVE I AM THE 1/4 BLOODLINE I NEED... BUT ANYWAYS CAN'T WAIT FOR US TO FINISH THAT FRAME... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> TOTAL OF 4 RANGING FROM 23, 21,20 AND MY BABY WHO WILL BE 11...
> GIRL, BOY, GIRL, GIRL... I AGREE, CHINO IS A VERY LUCKY AND BLESSED MAN, EVEN IF WE ALL DO GIVE HIM GREY HAIR... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVELY WORDS MIJA, IT'S TOTALLY COOL OF YOU... :biggrin:
> 
> Wow 4??!!! Liz you're really amazing woman! Looking so good and having so many kids! Wow!
> You seriously don't look at the age you probably are when I think about the age of all your kids!
> hahahaha Chinos getting grey hair because of all of you hahahaha that's funny! I'm sure he loves all of you! Who wouldn't mainly woman like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very motivating to hear something like that! Totally cool! Wish to get into that one day too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VERONIKA, ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU... AND WOW... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU ARE DOING FOR ME GIRL... A MILLION THANK YOUS... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*JUST CLOWNING...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.*

























































































THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GETTING READY TO GIVE THIS BABY THE FINISHING TOUCH...  :biggrin: 






































SORRY MY CAMERA DOESN'T DO THIS RIDE JUSTICE... :angry:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 12:38 PM~20248163
> *JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 06:44 PM~20248192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks awesome!!!!!! Wish to have my truck done this nice too Looks really amazing! I love your company jacket Liz!! SO cool! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 06:15 PM~20248078
> *VERONIKA, ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU... AND WOW... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU ARE DOING FOR ME GIRL... A MILLION THANK YOUS...  :biggrin:
> *


LIZ and all I can say is you're very welcome!! It's honor and pleasure for me! Im happy I can share this kind of delight with someone special like you across the world :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 3 2011, 12:06 PM~20248296-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MR. 5O :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 3 2011, 01:51 PM~20248834
> *LIZ and all I can say is you're very welcome!! It's honor and pleasure for me! Im happy I can share this kind of delight with someone special like you across the world  :cheesy:
> *


WELL I AM SUPPPPPPER HONORED!!! TRUST ME I WILL SHOW IT OFF AND TREASURE IT ALWAYS... :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU SOOO MUCH VERONIKA... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 11:35 PM~20245816
> *WELL MY KIDS ALL GONNA BE THE AGE I WROTE THIS YEAR, AND I WAS 17YRS OLD WHEN WE HAD MY FIRST... :biggrin: HONESTLY I DON'T REGRIT BEING A YOUNG MAMA EITHER, THANKS TO MY OLDEST, I FOUND MY HEART, AND MY REASON TO CHANGE... BEFORE HER DIDN'T REALLY GIVE A FLIES ASS ABOUT NOTHING OR NO ONE... :happysad: MY KIDS, MAN AND FAMILY ARE MY EVERYTHING... GOOD NIGHT MAMA, GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CONCERT... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS HOMEGIRL... :biggrin:
> *


That's Awesome! I Always thought you were Barely 30 You definitely Do Not Look Your Age! Very Sexy and Young Mama!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20250110
> *That's Awesome! I Always thought you were Barely 30 You definitely Do Not Look Your Age! Very Sexy and Young Mama!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


AWWWW... THANKS, I AM FLATTERED, AND VERY THANKFUL FOR YOU KIND WORDS BRAT... YOU ARE VERY SEXY TOO... THANK YOU BRAT, AND I AM HAPPY YOU HAD A GREAT TIME FOR YOUR B.DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 01:44 PM~20248192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: Hope you guys had a good weekend!


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
Sup Holmes! :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 4 2011, 01:04 AM~20250068
> *WELL I AM SUPPPPPPER HONORED!!! TRUST ME I WILL SHOW IT OFF AND TREASURE IT ALWAYS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THANK YOU SOOO MUCH VERONIKA... :biggrin:
> *



You're so welcome my dear! If you want me make super happy just stay so happy as you are now!!! :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 3 2011, 10:06 PM~20252351
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> Sup Holmes! :h5:
> *


WHATS UP MARK DID YOU EVER CHECK OUT C F R .


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Apr 4 2011, 09:02 AM~20254711
> *WHATS UP MARK DID YOU EVER CHECK OUT C F R .
> *


Yep, I found the site and cross referenced some of the prices.. Thanks Brotha..  :biggrin: 


Damn its a great day today! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Apr 3 2011, 10:06 PM~20252345-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  Hope you guys had a good weekend!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... WE HAD A PRETTY COOL WEEKEND... HOPE YOURS WENT WELL TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 10:06 PM~20252351
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> Sup Holmes! :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AY MIRALO BIEN CHINGON... (like GEORGE LOPEZ WOULD SAY...) AHAHAHHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:47 PM~20253009
> *You're so welcome my dear! If you want me make super happy just stay so happy as you are now!!! :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL... :biggrin: YOU ARE A SPECIAL PERSON VERONIKA, BIG HEART... THANK YOU HUN, I AM NOT USE TO FOLKS BEING SO UNIQUE LIKE YOU... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 4 2011, 09:02 AM~20254711
> *WHATS UP MARK DID YOU EVER CHECK OUT C F R .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CFR THE PLACE TO GO TO GET ALL YOUR ENGINE NICK NACKS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 01:43 PM~20256762
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTMFT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 4 2011, 02:08 PM~20256940
> *Yep, I found the site and cross referenced some of the prices.. Thanks Brotha..    :biggrin:
> Damn its a great day today!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE. TTT! for CDC


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz! :wave:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20259486
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE. TTT! for CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS rite there!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=RAGHOUSE75,Apr 4 2011, 07:13 PM~20259486]
Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE. TTT! for CDC  








































































[/quote]

THANKS MARIO, YOU KNOW MY CAMERA SUCKS...I LOVE THE PICS. YOU POSTED... TOTALLY COOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 4 2011, 05:52 PM~20257680-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO... WE HAD A PRETTY COOL WEEKEND... HOPE YOURS WENT WELL TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Was all good! picked up a few projects to mess around and about to place a order for some flakes, will have pics up as soon as done! :biggrin: *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 12:49 AM~20261816
> *
> THANKS MARIO, YOU KNOW MY CAMERA SUCKS...I LOVE THE PICS. YOU POSTED... TOTALLY COOL... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20261875
> *Was all good! picked up a few projects to mess around and about to place a order for some flakes, will have pics up as soon as done! :biggrin:
> :happysad:
> *


 :h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECTS... DID YOU ORDER THE FLAKES FROM THE HOMIE MARK??? SPARKLE EFX... IS PRETTY GOOD SH*T... :biggrin: OH AND IT AINT NO SECRET MY CAMERA SUCKS BRO... LOL... I AM GLAD I HAVE PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE THAT I FOUND ON JAES THREAD TO SORT OF VINDICATE MY MANS WORK... :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*JUST CLOWNING...*


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 01:07 AM~20261937
> *:h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECTS... DID YOU ORDER THE FLAKES FROM THE HOMIE MARK??? SPARKLE EFX... IS PRETTY GOOD SH*T...  :biggrin: OH AND IT AINT NO SECRET MY CAMERA SUCKS BRO... LOL... I AM GLAD I HAVE PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE THAT I FOUND ON JAES THREAD TO SORT OF VINDICATE MY MANS WORK... :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thank you! yep just sent the feria to Mark! just a small project for my 3 year old niece so she can look back and know her tio took care of her when she was a lil' one! Shit you and me both! i'm just going to stop taking pics and record videos like spock! No matter what I try with both cams i have just cant get a good pic!  *


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

CAME OUT VERY NICE!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey liz, ?? for chino.... how does he keep the flake from settling to the bottom in his guns paint cup? I was just thinking you could hold your finger over the hole and pull the trigger. Or is there a better way??



Bumpity Bump :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2011, 07:46 AM~20263504
> *Hey liz, ?? for chino.... how does he keep the flake from settling to the bottom in his guns paint cup? I was just thinking you could hold your finger over the hole and pull the trigger. Or is there a better way??
> Bumpity Bump :cheesy:
> *


YUP, THAT'S WHAT YOU DO IN ORDER FROM KEEPING THE FLAKE FROM SETTLING AND CLOGGING UP THE GUN... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Apr 4 2011, 11:11 PM~20261964-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you! yep just sent the feria to Mark! just a small project for my 3 year old niece so she can look back and know her tio took care of her when she was a lil' one! Shit you and me both! i'm just going to stop taking pics and record videos like spock! No matter what I try with both cams i have just cant get a good pic!  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW... THAT IS TOTALLY AWSOME... MAKE SURE YOU TAKE PICS... OR DO AS COMPA DOES... LMAO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:33 PM~20262073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAME OUT VERY NICE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... WE ARE PROUD OF WHAT WE DID TO COUNTY BLUES... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 5 2011, 05:55 AM~20262985
> *ttt
> *


TTMFT... THANKS SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 02:02 PM~20264803
> *YUP, THAT'S WHAT YOU DO IN ORDER FROM KEEPING THE FLAKE FROM SETTLING AND CLOGGING UP THE GUN...  :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


We stopped by to say Wuzzzz UP! TTMFT CDC


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 04:08 PM~20261950
> *JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, how long you guys been in the game? looks like some triple OG skills right there. magazine cover car shit right there....


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 4 2011, 10:52 PM~20257680
> *THANKS BRO... WE HAD A PRETTY COOL WEEKEND... HOPE YOURS WENT WELL TOO... :biggrin:
> AY MIRALO BIEN CHINGON... (like GEORGE LOPEZ WOULD SAY...) AHAHAHHAA
> I WILL... :biggrin: YOU ARE A SPECIAL PERSON VERONIKA, BIG HEART... THANK YOU HUN, I AM NOT USE TO FOLKS BEING SO UNIQUE LIKE YOU... :happysad:
> CFR THE PLACE TO GO TO GET ALL YOUR ENGINE NICK NACKS...
> TTMFT... :biggrin:
> 
> *


I feel same about you Liz! That's why I do what I do!!

Thanks to you my dear!!!
:happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 02:13 AM~20259486
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE. TTT! for CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A-M-A-Z-I-N-G pics!!!! Great progress!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 4 2011, 08:33 PM~20260393
> *BAD ASS rite there!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks John, I'm just trying to keep up with you :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 4 2011, 11:08 PM~20261950
> *JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man just wait till everyone sees the new twist to "Just Clowning" :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, HD-JESSE

WHAT'S UP JESSE??? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 5 2011, 03:02 PM~20266377-->
> 
> 
> 
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G pics!!!! Great progress!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS VERONIKA, THAT WOULD BE THANKS TO OUR FRIEND MARIO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 04:10 PM~20266925
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:28 PM~20267086
> *Man just wait till everyone sees the new twist to "Just Clowning"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 04:53 PM~20267253
> *YEAH IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... :biggrin:
> *


I could die tomorrow :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 5 2011, 04:58 PM~20267286
> *I could die tomorrow :nono: :biggrin:
> *


I AM NOT FALLING FOR THAT LINE...HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOD WILLING WE WILL ALL BE OK TOMORROW... LET ME NOT LAUGH TO MUCH OR TO HARD... I WILL SHARE SOON, I PROMISE... :biggrin: :x: :x:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20266164
> *wow, how long you guys been in the game? looks like some triple OG skills right there. magazine cover car shit right there....
> *


NOT THAT LONG... :biggrin: BUT CHINO, DOES HAVE SOME MAD SKILLS, THAT AND WE HAVE A GREAT GROUP OF PEEPS WHO SPECIALIZE IN DIFFERENT ASSPECTS OF THE BUILD... LIKE OUR HOMIE EDGAR RODRIGUEZ, HE IS ONE OF THE BEST GUYS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW, HIS WORK COMPLEMENTS OURS, IT IS A AWSOME FEELING TO SEE THE BEFORES AND AFTERS... WELL TALK TO YOU LATER RYDER... THANKS FOR DROPPING PROPS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.</span>*

























































































THIS BABY IS CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE. TTT! for CDC  










































































CALL ME CRAZY BUT I THINK CHINO, IS HITTING BACK TO BACK HOMERUN HITTERS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20269544
> *NOT THAT LONG... :biggrin: BUT CHINO, DOES HAVE SOME MAD SKILLS, THAT AND WE HAVE A GREAT GROUP OF PEEPS WHO SPECIALIZE IN DIFFERENT ASSPECTS OF THE BUILD... LIKE OUR HOMIE EDGAR RODRIGUEZ, HE IS ONE OF THE BEST GUYS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW, HIS WORK COMPLEMENTS OURS, IT IS A AWSOME FEELING TO SEE THE BEFORES AND AFTERS... WELL TALK TO YOU LATER RYDER... THANKS FOR DROPPING PROPS... :biggrin:
> *



*For not that long the Dream Team is foe sho doing there thing! Mad Props! *


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## OKJessie

:wave: :wave: LOOKING GOOD...HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 5 2011, 10:10 PM~20270481-->
> 
> 
> 
> *For not that long the Dream Team is foe sho doing there thing! Mad Props! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK... YOU HAVE SEEN THE WORK FIRST HAND SO U KNOW WHATS UP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:11 PM~20270487
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP??? HOW IS THAT BEAUTIFUL RAG COMING ALONG???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:14 PM~20270518
> *:wave:  :wave: LOOKING GOOD...HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL.
> *


DOING GOOD BRO... THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES... :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:14 PM~20270519
> *THANKS MARK... YOU HAVE SEEN THE WORK FIRST HAND SO U KNOW WHATS UP... :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP??? HOW IS THAT BEAUTIFUL RAG COMING ALONG???
> *



July 31st is my deadline :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:16 PM~20270540
> *July 31st is my deadline :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: HELL YEAH... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT BABY OUT THERE...YOUR RAG IS REAL CLASSY BRO... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:18 PM~20270555
> *:0  :wow: HELL YEAH... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT BABY OUT THERE...YOUR RAG IS REAL CLASSY BRO... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks, you got some clean ass rides too


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20270565
> *
> thanks, you got some clean ass rides too
> *


I can't wait to see your ride at the shows.your ride is looking real tight.


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Apr 5 2011, 10:32 PM~20270691
> *I can't wait to see your ride at the shows.your ride is looking real tight.
> *



thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:19 PM~20270565
> *
> thanks, you got some clean ass rides too
> *


THANKS CHINO, REALLY HAS BEEN PUSHING REAL HARD TO GET THEM OUT... I HAVE UPDATES, BUT CAN'T POST TILL AFTER WE ARE ALL DONE... WILL BE SOON FOR JUST CLOWNING... THIS RIDE IS COMING OUT AWSOME... :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:35 PM~20270711
> *THANKS CHINO, REALLY HAS BEEN PUSHING REAL HARD TO GET THEM OUT... I HAVE UPDATES, BUT CAN'T POST TILL AFTER WE ARE ALL DONE... WILL BE SOON FOR JUST CLOWNING... THIS RIDE IS COMING OUT AWSOME... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, lowlow1964, JUST CLOWNING 1965

GOOD NIGHT RUBEN, SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MY FRIEND, MY SIS, MY HOMEGIRL CECI... :biggrin: SEE YOU 2 TOMORROW...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:35 PM~20270711
> *THANKS CHINO, REALLY HAS BEEN PUSHING REAL HARD TO GET THEM OUT... I HAVE UPDATES, BUT CAN'T POST TILL AFTER WE ARE ALL DONE... WILL BE SOON FOR JUST CLOWNING... THIS RIDE IS COMING OUT AWSOME... :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT LIZ,I CAN'T WAIT TILL JUST CLOWNING IS CRUISING THE STREETS.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:37 PM~20270734
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, lowlow1964, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> 
> GOOD NIGHT RUBEN, SAY GOOD NIGHT TO MY FRIEND, MY SIS, MY HOMEGIRL CECI... :biggrin:  SEE YOU 2 TOMORROW...
> *


G O O D N I T E .


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@Apr 5 2011, 10:39 PM~20270739
> *THATS RIGHT LIZ,I CAN'T WAIT TILL JUST CLOWNING IS CRUISING THE STREETS.
> *


HEY YOU GOT TO PROMISE ME YOU WILL LET CHINO TAKE ME OUT FOR A NIGHT ON THE TOWN BRO... I PROMISE THERE WILL NOT BE NO FUNNY BUSINESS IN THE BACK SEAT... HAHAHAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Bad ass crew out there and people with mad skills! I would love to be your neighbor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Awesome project!

And good wednesday morning my dear Liz!! :rimshot: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:40 PM~20270750
> *HEY YOU GOT TO PROMISE ME YOU WILL LET CHINO TAKE ME OUT FOR A NIGHT ON THE TOWN BRO... I PROMISE THERE WILL NOT BE NO FUNNY BUSINESS IN THE BACK SEAT... HAHAHAHA... :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU GUYS GOT THAT COMING.AND YOUR RIGHT NO BACK SEAT ACTION PORFA.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for CDC!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20271111-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass crew out there and people with mad skills! I would love to be your neighbor  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Awesome project!
> 
> And good wednesday morning my dear Liz!! :rimshot:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... LIKE ALWAYS THANK YOU FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORDS VERONIKA, IT WOULD BE AWSOME HAVING SUCH A WONDERFUL PERSON AS YOURSELF AS A NIGHBOR... I HOPE YOU WEDNESDAY IS GOING GREAT FOR YOU MAMA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING [email protected] 6 2011, 07:43 AM~20272495
> *YOU KNOW YOU GUYS GOT THAT COMING.AND YOUR RIGHT NO BACK SEAT ACTION PORFA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... THANKS RUBEN... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 AM~20272788
> *TTT! for CDC!
> *


TTMFT... LOL...


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 AM~20272788
> *TTT! for CDC!
> *


hey liz hope you doing better i talked with chino last week and he said you were doing better, me just here girl been busy with the car hopefully i can get it over there soon :biggrin: :x: :x: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 6 2011, 05:36 PM~20273718
> *AWWW... LIKE ALWAYS THANK YOU FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORDS VERONIKA, IT WOULD BE AWSOME HAVING SUCH A WONDERFUL PERSON AS YOURSELF AS A NIGHBOR... I HOPE YOU WEDNESDAY IS GOING GREAT FOR YOU MAMA...
> LOL... THANKS RUBEN...  :biggrin:
> TTMFT... LOL...
> *



I would be your italian chef :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha

Liz you're just so welcome! You don't have to thank me I really mean that!

Im pretty busy but at least I have a lot works almost done and that's good :biggrin: have great rest of the wednesday sweetie!!

Thank you!!! I have 12:40 am over here I should take a bit of sleep   :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Apr 6 2011, 02:49 PM~20275224-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey liz hope you doing better i talked with chino last week and he said you were doing better, me just here girl been busy with the car hopefully i can get it over there soon  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY LOUIE, I AM DOING WAY BETTER BRO... THANKS FOR THE COMMENT... CHINO, TOLD ME YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE COMING REAL SOON... :biggrin:
> ALL I KNOW LOUIE, IS BE SAFE, AND HOPEFULLY I WILL SEE YOU SOON CARNAL... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 6 2011, 03:45 PM~20275628
> *I would be your italian chef :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahahaha
> 
> Liz you're just so welcome! You don't have to thank me I really mean that!
> 
> Im pretty busy but at least I have a lot works almost done and that's good :biggrin: have great rest of the wednesday sweetie!!
> 
> Thank you!!! I have 12:40 am over here I should take a bit of sleep    :wave:
> *


GIRL, HOPE YOU GOT SLEEP... WELL YOU GO ON WITH YOUR BAD SELF... JUST MAKE SURE TO POST PICS... I KNOW YOU ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW... SO I WILL WAIT TILL TOMORROW TO SEE THE UPDATES...


----------



## bigshod

ttt CDC


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2011, 08:21 PM~20278276
> *ttt CDC
> *


X75 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

GIRL, HOPE YOU GOT SLEEP... WELL YOU GO ON WITH YOUR BAD SELF... JUST MAKE SURE TO POST PICS... I KNOW YOU ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW... SO I WILL WAIT TILL TOMORROW TO SEE THE UPDATES...
[/quote]

Yes I slept a lot yaaaaay :biggrin: what a beautiful day todaybirds are singing everywhere woowwww I just love this springy season over here
I will post some fresh pics tonight for sure! And I will pm you some of the first recipes just a lil later too.
Hope you will have a wonderful thursday morning too my dear!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

sup liz! yo me and a dude i work with are looking into starting a shop here in melbourne. i was thinking of callin it creamwork customs... if im biting too hard ill think of another name. what you think... :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> ttt CDC


TTMFT... :biggrin: THANKS SHOD...  




> X75 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WHAT'S UP LIL BRO... IT WAS SOOO MUCH FUN LAST NIGHT WITH JIMMY, RUBEN, YOU, CHINO, AND CECI... I SWEAR I LIVE FOR DAY LIKE YESTERDAY... IT WAS GREAT HOW WE ALL CAN ACT LIKE FOOLS AND HAVE TONS OF FUN WITH IT... :biggrin: 




> GIRL, HOPE YOU GOT SLEEP... WELL YOU GO ON WITH YOUR BAD SELF... JUST MAKE SURE TO POST PICS... I KNOW YOU ARE SLEEPING RIGHT NOW... SO I WILL WAIT TILL TOMORROW TO SEE THE UPDATES...


Yes I slept a lot yaaaaay :biggrin: what a beautiful day todaybirds are singing everywhere woowwww I just love this springy season over here
I will post some fresh pics tonight for sure! And I will pm you some of the first recipes just a lil later too.
Hope you will have a wonderful thursday morning too my dear!!!
[/quote]

I AM GLAD YOU SLEPT, IT'S FUNNY I AM A NATURE LOVER TOO... I THINK IT'S THE NATIVE IN ME, BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT NATURE, OK EXCEPT THE BS... HAHAHA I LOVE SPRING TOO, TOO BAD I GET MESSED UP ALLERGIES... :happysad: OH AND GIRL, I LOVE THE CAKE RECIPE YOU TRANSLATED IT LOOKS VERRRRRRRY YUM, YUMMMMY... I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND AND TAKE PICS... THANKS FOR SHARING THE WONDERFUL RECIPES WITH ME VERONIKA, I APPRECIATE YOU TAKING THE TIME TO DO THAT FOR ME... SO A MILLION THANK YOUS, SPECIALLY CUZ I LOVE CHOCOLATE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> sup liz! yo me and a dude i work with are looking into starting a shop here in melbourne. i was thinking of callin it creamwork customs... if im biting too hard ill think of another name. what you think... :dunno:


AWWW... THAT IS AWSOME, BUT CREAMWORK CUSTOMS??? THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD NAME FOR A ICE CREAM SHOP OR BAKERY NAME??? HOW BOUT AUTOWORK CUSTOMS??? OR METALWORK CUSTOMS??? PAINTWORK CUSTOMS??? MAYBE YOUR INITIAL, AND BUDDIES INITIAL, WITH ONE OF THE ABOVE??? FOR EXAMPL R & L AUTOWORK CUSTOMS??? R & L METALWORK CUSTOMS??? I THINK YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK... JUST MAKE SURE YOU 2 SAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR A RAINY DAY BRO... CUZ BEING A BIZ. OWNER COMES WITH IT'S GOOD AND MESSED UP MOMENTS... :biggrin: SO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A LIL NEST FOR THE JUST INCASE MOMENTS...


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Chino & Liz, The weather's great, time to get dirty.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 7 2011, 11:58 AM~20283189
> *Sup Chino & Liz, The weather's great, time to get dirty..  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


COOL MAKE SURE YOU PM ME SOME PICS MARK... HEY NOT SURE ABOUT THE ASADA TOMORROW SINCE THEY ARE PREDICTING RAIN... :angry: BUT IF THEY DECIDE TO THROW ONE I WILL PM YOU A HEADS UP... SAY HELLO TO MS. ANGEL...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 7 2011, 12:01 PM~20283209
> *COOL MAKE SURE YOU PM ME SOME PICS MARK... HEY NOT SURE ABOUT THE ASADA TOMORROW SINCE THEY ARE PREDICTING RAIN... :angry:  BUT IF THEY DECIDE TO THROW ONE I WILL PM YOU A HEADS UP... SAY HELLO TO MS. ANGEL...
> *


   :biggrin: 

She said hi! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

its a term used down here when you wanna describe a a well paid or a nice job to work on. like a new benz would be a cream job. it wouldnt sound funny here... my friend might not go for it but i thought it would sound good lol... i dont think hed care anyway cause english is like his 6th language...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 5 2011, 12:07 AM~20261937-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECTS... DID YOU ORDER THE FLAKES FROM THE HOMIE MARK??? SPARKLE EFX... IS PRETTY GOOD SH*T...  :biggrin: OH AND IT AINT NO SECRET MY CAMERA SUCKS BRO... LOL... I AM GLAD I HAVE PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE THAT I FOUND ON JAES THREAD TO SORT OF VINDICATE MY MANS WORK... :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 12:08 AM~20261950
> *JUST CLOWNING...</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/IMG_0250.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/l_6216e1b53a2241a08a8104d35dd4fbc7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/FLAKE/JustClowning.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/647[1].jpeg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/656[1].jpeg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/2u3w4g4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




:thumbsup: :wave:<span style=\'colorurple\'> Hi Liz!


----------



## hi_ryder

ttmft for the CDC


----------



## VeronikA

> Yes I slept a lot yaaaaay :biggrin: what a beautiful day todaybirds are singing everywhere woowwww I just love this springy season over here
> I will post some fresh pics tonight for sure! And I will pm you some of the first recipes just a lil later too.
> Hope you will have a wonderful thursday morning too my dear!!!


I AM GLAD YOU SLEPT, IT'S FUNNY I AM A NATURE LOVER TOO... I THINK IT'S THE NATIVE IN ME, BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT NATURE, OK EXCEPT THE BS... HAHAHA I LOVE SPRING TOO, TOO BAD I GET MESSED UP ALLERGIES... :happysad: OH AND GIRL, I LOVE THE CAKE RECIPE YOU TRANSLATED IT LOOKS VERRRRRRRY YUM, YUMMMMY... I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND AND TAKE PICS... THANKS FOR SHARING THE WONDERFUL RECIPES WITH ME VERONIKA, I APPRECIATE YOU TAKING THE TIME TO DO THAT FOR ME... SO A MILLION THANK YOUS, SPECIALLY CUZ I LOVE CHOCOLATE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[/quote]


Yeah well I did a lothahaha but not last night  :0 
Ohhh feel sorry for you my dear because of your allergies that's sucks.. lucky you don't have chocolate allergy at least  we should be at least a lil bit happy for what we have because always can be worse... I know that very well     

Im very happy you like that recipe! Hope you will love it too once it's baked! Good luck  And you're just so welcome sweetie!
Wish you beautiful day Liz and hopefully I'll be able to post some fresh pics tonight ..

Take care my dear!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Work Looks awesome homie!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT...!


----------



## bigshod

Noon bump :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 7 2011, 05:41 PM~20285530-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave: Hi Liz!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRATT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 03:54 AM~20289264
> *ttmft for the CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THAT IS AWSOME TTMFT... THANKS RYDER... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 05:22 AM~20289471
> *
> Yeah well I did a lothahaha but not last night    :0
> Ohhh feel sorry for you my dear because of your allergies that's sucks.. lucky you don't have chocolate allergy at least  we should be at least a lil bit happy for what we have because always can be worse... I know that very well
> 
> Im very happy you like that recipe! Hope you will love it too once it's baked! Good luck  And you're just so welcome sweetie!
> Wish you beautiful day Liz and hopefully I'll be able to post some fresh pics tonight ..
> 
> Take care my dear!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WISH ME LUCK HUN CUZ I AM NOT MUCH OF A BAKER... YOUR CHOCOLATE CAKE LOOKS SOOOO SCUMCHOUS... MMMM MMM GOOD... I DON'T KNOW IF MINE WILL LOOK THAT GOOD, BUT I WILL TRY... :biggrin: THANKS FOR BEING SO AWSOME!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 07:21 AM~20289940
> *Work Looks awesome homie!!! Keep it up!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... WE APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20291840
> *TTMFT...!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW YOU ALL ARE LEARNING IT'S ALWAYS TTMFT... LMAO... THANKS MARK... LIKE ALWAYS SEND MY LOVE AND RESPECT TO MS. ANGEL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 8 2011, 12:00 PM~20292036
> *Noon bump :wow:
> *



:h5: HAPPY FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 6 2011, 08:27 AM~20272788
> *TTT! for CDC!
> *


happy friday to you guys :wave: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF JUST CLOWNING... :biggrin: 




















COUNTY BLUES STARTING TO COME TOGETHER...



















HERE ARE SOME UPDATE OF FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 06:07 PM~20293331
> *JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF JUST CLOWNING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES STARTING TO COME TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME UPDATE OF FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking bad ass :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2011, 03:08 PM~20293339
> *looking bad ass :yes: :yes:
> *


THANKS BRO...
:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Apr 8 2011, 02:56 PM~20293282
> *happy friday to you guys :wave:  :h5:
> *


HAPPY FRIDAY LOUIE... :biggrin: SEE YOU SOON...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 09:54 PM~20293263
> *WISH ME LUCK HUN CUZ I AM NOT MUCH OF A BAKER... YOUR CHOCOLATE CAKE LOOKS SOOOO SCUMCHOUS... MMMM MMM GOOD... I DON'T KNOW IF MINE WILL LOOK THAT GOOD, BUT I WILL TRY... :biggrin: THANKS FOR BEING SO AWSOME!!! :biggrin:
> *



Haha Im sure you will do your best! Im not worry about that at all.. well I would love to bake one and send you that with the painting but I think the package wouldn't pass the customs in states because of that cake hahahahahahaha so I just really hope all will be smooth and you will enjoy that!
Good luck anyway my dear Liz!!
I am just so happy you will try that recipe this weekend already! Wow that's just so awesome

Wish you best of luck sweetie and can't wait to hear from you how it went!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20293331
> *JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF JUST CLOWNING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES STARTING TO COME TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME UPDATE OF FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks totally awesome!!! I love that little drops of water on the rose. Great detail! 
Very cool pics Liz!! Both rides looks bad ass!! Thank you for updates!!!!
Very cool dodge truck!! I just love those trucks so much! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 04:07 PM~20293331
> *JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF JUST CLOWNING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES STARTING TO COME TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME UPDATE OF FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Everything is looking Awesome as Always!  :cheesy: :biggrin:  
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

bump


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 03:07 PM~20293331
> *JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF JUST CLOWNING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES STARTING TO COME TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME UPDATE OF FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Wow That's Nice Sis............ U Guys Do Some Nice Ass Work!!!!!! I'm Going To Send My 81 Cadillac To U Guys I Promise Sis!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

_*TTT! for CDC *_


----------



## VeronikA

Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:

So let's see hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 12:33 PM~20297868
> *Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 8 2011, 04:52 PM~20294003-->
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Im sure you will do your best! Im not worry about that at all.. well I would love to bake one and send you that with the painting but I think the package wouldn't pass the customs in states because of that cake hahahahahahaha so I just really hope all will be smooth and you will enjoy that!
> Good luck anyway my dear Liz!!
> I am just so happy you will try that recipe this weekend already! Wow that's just so awesome
> 
> Wish you best of luck sweetie and can't wait to hear from you how it went!  [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY MAMA GONNA GO TRY TO FIND ALL THE INGREDIENTS ON THE LIST FOR THE CHOCOLATE CAKE... I WILL TRY MY BEST TO BAKE IT TOMORROW SINCE SATURDAYS ARE MY LAZY DAYS... LOL... SHOOT I CATCH UP ON MUCH NEEDED SLEEPS ON SATURDAYS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 04:59 PM~20294035
> *Looks totally awesome!!! I love that little drops of water on the rose. Great detail!
> Very cool pics Liz!! Both rides looks bad ass!! Thank you for updates!!!!
> Very cool dodge truck!! I just love those trucks so much!  :thumbsup:  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MAMA... I THINK THE DETAILS EDGAR DOES ARE SOOO F*CKEN AWSOME...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 04:31 AM~20296372
> *:wow: Everything is looking Awesome as Always!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU BRATT... HAPPY YOU GUYS ENJOY THE FLICKS... I AM SOOO FRUSTRATED, BUT I WILL ALMOST BE ALLOWED TO POST PICS SOON... YAAAAYYYY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:02 AM~20296502
> * bump
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BUDDY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HYDRO [email protected] 9 2011, 06:42 AM~20296636
> *Wow That's Nice Sis............ U Guys Do Some Nice Ass Work!!!!!! I'm Going To Send My 81 Cadillac  To U Guys I Promise Sis!!!!!! :thumbsup:    :h5: *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THANKS FOR THE PROPS DAVID... PERO TE SALDRIA MUY CARRO, CON LA TRANSPORTATION, AND EVERY THING ADDED UP... MEJOR SAVE UP BABYBOY AND FIND SOMEONE WHO IS GOOD LOCALLY??? YOU WOULD SAVE ON THE COST TO TRANSPORT MIJO... JUST TRYING TO LOOK OUT FOR YOU HUN... SINCE YOU HAVE BEEN A LOYAL LIL BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 9 2011, 11:19 AM~20297793
> *TTT! for CDC
> *


MARIO, HOW MANY TIMES I GOT TO SAY IT LIL BRO... TTMFT... :biggrin:  THANKS HUN... YOU DA BESSST... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]
Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:

So let's see hno:








[/quote]

VERONIKA, ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU ARE AWSOME!!! I AM HONORED, AND I DEEPLY APPRECIATE THE THOUGHT AND TIME YOU INVESTED IN ME... THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND MAMA... I TOTALLY WILL HAVE THE GREATEST SATURDAY, I HAVE HAD IN A LONG TIME... THANKS MIJA... I AM BEYOND WORDS... :uh: HARDLY EVER HAPPENS TO ME... HAHAHAHA MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU MAMA...






> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 11:43 AM~20297915
> *Aww OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


BRAT... ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU FOR THE HEADS UP, I NORMALLY WAIT TILL LATER IN THE DAY TO JUMP ON HERE, I AM SOOOOO HAPPY YOU GAVE ME THE HINT TO CHECK OUT OUR THREAD... THANKS BABYGIRL... TOTALLY VERRRRY AWSOME OF YOU TO DO THAT FOR ME...


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:

So let's see  hno:










WOW! :wow: :wow: 

Great Job Veronika! Amaizing! :h5: :h5: 

Congrats Liz on a wonderful painting, you guys look great like a million bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 9 2011, 02:58 PM~20298730]
VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:

So let's see  hno:








WOW! :wow: :wow: 

Great Job Veronika! Amaizing! :h5: :h5: 

Congrats Liz on a wonderful painting, you guys look great like a million bucks. :biggrin:
[/quote]










IT AMAZES ME HOW VERONIKA WAS ABLE TO DO SUCH A GREAT JOB WITH SUCH A DARK PICTURE, SHOOT VERONIKA, MADE ME LOOK GOOD... HAHAHA I TOTALLY LOVE HOW SHE EVEN CAPTURED MY LIL SMERCK WHEN I SMILE... SHE IS BEYOND AWSOME!!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MARK SHOW IT TO MS. ANGEL... AND SEND HER MY LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 12:33 PM~20297868
> *Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum

Nice work ese


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 9 2011, 04:14 PM~20299082-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MR. 50... I TOTALLY LOVE IT... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-********_@Apr 9 2011, 04:45 PM~20299233
> *Nice work ese
> *



THANKS... YOU COMPLEMENT IS MUCH APPRECIATED BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, 1963SS


WHAT UP JIMMY... :biggrin:


----------



## 1963SS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20299934
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, 1963SS
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JIMMY... :biggrin:
> *


what up..just chillin..how u guys doin..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 1963SS_@Apr 9 2011, 07:23 PM~20299948
> *what up..just chillin..how u guys doin..
> *


CHINO'S GETTING SOME WELL DESERVED REST BRO... THIS WEEKEND BS. IS A BISH... :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> quote=DETONATER,Apr 9 2011, 02:58 PM~20298730]
> VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! :wow: :wow:
> 
> Great Job Veronika! Amaizing! :h5: :h5:
> 
> Congrats Liz on a wonderful painting, you guys look great like a million bucks. :biggrin:












IT AMAZES ME HOW VERONIKA WAS ABLE TO DO SUCH A GREAT JOB WITH SUCH A DARK PICTURE, SHOOT VERONIKA, MADE ME LOOK GOOD... HAHAHA I TOTALLY LOVE HOW SHE EVEN CAPTURED MY LIL SMERCK WHEN I SMILE... SHE IS BEYOND AWSOME!!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MARK SHOW IT TO MS. ANGEL... AND SEND HER MY LOVE... :biggrin:
[/quote]
love it!


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]
> Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see hno:


VERONIKA, ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU ARE AWSOME!!! I AM HONORED, AND I DEEPLY APPRECIATE THE THOUGHT AND TIME YOU INVESTED IN ME... THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND MAMA... I TOTALLY WILL HAVE THE GREATEST SATURDAY, I HAVE HAD IN A LONG TIME... THANKS MIJA... I AM BEYOND WORDS... :uh: HARDLY EVER HAPPENS TO ME... HAHAHAHA MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU MAMA...
BRAT... ALL I CAN SAY IS THANK YOU FOR THE HEADS UP, I NORMALLY WAIT TILL LATER IN THE DAY TO JUMP ON HERE, I AM SOOOOO HAPPY YOU GAVE ME THE HINT TO CHECK OUT OUR THREAD... THANKS BABYGIRL... TOTALLY VERRRRY AWSOME OF YOU TO DO THAT FOR ME...
[/quote]


Anytime my dear!! I had a real fun and enjoyed it even more because it was for someone special and so amazing!! So you're just so welcome Liz!!
Im really glad I have a chance to make someone else so happy this way!!

And you my dear Liz are damn sexy mama! I could finally saw your pics on face and couldn't believe my eyes! You look better and better every year! You know how it's with wine Seriously sweetie you are gorgeous!!  :biggrin: 

Much love to you my dear and have a lovely sunday!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20298730
> *VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868]Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Great Job Veronika!  Amaizing! :h5: :h5:
> 
> Congrats Liz on a wonderful painting, you guys look great like a million bucks.  :biggrin:
> *



Yaaych thank you so much!! Wow really appreciate nice words homie!! Thank you!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 10:04 PM~20298771
> *IT AMAZES ME HOW VERONIKA WAS ABLE TO DO SUCH A GREAT JOB WITH SUCH A DARK PICTURE, SHOOT VERONIKA, MADE ME LOOK GOOD... HAHAHA I TOTALLY LOVE HOW SHE EVEN CAPTURED MY LIL SMERCK WHEN I SMILE... SHE IS BEYOND AWSOME!!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MARK SHOW IT TO MS. ANGEL... AND SEND HER MY LOVE... :biggrin:
> *



Awww you're to nice to me my dear!! But I really appreciate that and Im crazy happy you like that so much! I couldn't wish more!
Much love sweetie!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 9 2011, 11:14 PM~20299082-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 10 2011, 10:40 AM~20302274
> *love it!
> *


 :cheesy: ooo thank you!! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

Hope you had an amazing weekend Liz! Thanks for cool chat on face hahaha!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Your portrait is on the way to you sweetie!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 10 2011, 06:47 AM~20302569-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awww you're to nice to me my dear!! But I really appreciate that and Im crazy happy you like that so much! I couldn't wish more!
> Much love sweetie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T LIKE IT SWEETIE, I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL GIFT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:13 AM~20303760
> *Hi Liz! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP MS. BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND MAMA... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 04:04 PM~20304952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 11 2011, 09:14 AM~20310300
> *Hope you had an amazing weekend Liz! Thanks for cool chat on face hahaha!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Your portrait is on the way to you sweetie!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> *



I HAD THE BEST SATURDAY EVER, WHEN I WOKE UP TO THE PORTRAIT... BUT SUNDAY AFTER FAMILY LEFT GOT THE UGLIEST MIGRANE THAT I JUST HAD TO LAY DOWN AND REST... STILL FEEL TIRED... THE VICODIN REALLY MESSES ME UP... :happysad: I'LL BE FINE THOUGH, NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST MIGRANE I WILL HAVE... LOL...


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297868
> *Morning Liz!!! Hope you have a nice weekend! :wave:
> 
> So let's see  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mural, is that going in your shop? good work to who did it :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@Apr 11 2011, 11:20 AM~20311104
> *nice mural, is that going in your shop? good work to who did it :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOUIE... MY FRIEND VERONIKA DID IT FOR ME... AND OF COURSE IT WILL BE DISPLAYED AT THE SHOP... :biggrin: I LOVE THE FACT SHE PUT CDC GIRLS ON THERE... :biggrin: I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT AND POST IT UP... :happysad: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:15 AM~20311067
> *I DON'T LIKE IT SWEETIE, I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL GIFT...
> WHAT'S UP MS. BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND MAMA...  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK... :biggrin:
> I HAD THE BEST SATURDAY EVER, WHEN I WOKE UP TO THE PORTRAIT... BUT SUNDAY AFTER FAMILY LEFT GOT THE UGLIEST MIGRANE THAT I JUST HAD TO LAY DOWN AND REST... STILL FEEL TIRED... THE VICODIN REALLY MESSES ME UP... :happysad:  I'LL BE FINE THOUGH, NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST MIGRANE I WILL HAVE... LOL...
> *


Glad to hear your feeling better... Migranes SUCK! Say wuzzzzz uP to the crew.
Been molding up the front half of the floors and fire wall... I'll post pics later this week.. 

Sup Ruben.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 12:19 PM~20311458
> *Glad to hear your feeling better... Migranes SUCK! Say wuzzzzz uP to the crew.
> Been molding up the front half of the floors and fire wall... I'll post pics later this week..
> 
> Sup Ruben.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, JUST CLOWNING 1965
> *


NOT TO MUCH BETTER TOOK A VICODIN AND BOY AM I LOOPY... :420:  THIS I THINK HAS BEEN THE WORST ONE, NORMALLY I SLEEP IT OFF AND NEXT DAY I AM FINE AND DANDY, BUT I FEEL TOTALLY DRAINED OF WHAT IS LEFT OF MY ENERGY... I THINK IT WAS THE VICODIN??? SAY WHATS UP TO MS. ANGEL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FLOORS AND FIREWALL... :wow: :wow: GO ON WITH YOUR BADSELF MARK... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 03:28 PM~20312662
> *NOT TO MUCH BETTER TOOK A VICODIN AND BOY AM I LOOPY...  :420:   THIS I THINK HAS BEEN THE WORST ONE, NORMALLY I SLEEP IT OFF AND NEXT DAY I AM FINE AND DANDY, BUT I FEEL TOTALLY DRAINED OF WHAT IS LEFT OF MY ENERGY... I THINK IT WAS THE VICODIN??? SAY WHATS UP TO MS. ANGEL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FLOORS AND FIREWALL... :wow:  :wow: GO ON WITH YOUR BADSELF MARK... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU BRO... :biggrin:
> *


Geesh, I'm sorry to hear you still feel bad.... try ibuprofen as this med reduces swelling and kind of acts like a blood thinner... may help relieve pressure on the blood vessles... Hope you feel better.. Don't over do the meds though.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20312700
> *Geesh, I'm sorry to hear you still feel bad.... try ibuprofen as this med reduces swelling and kind of acts like a blood thinner... may help relieve pressure on the blood vessles... Hope you feel better.. Don't over do the meds though.
> *


OH TRUST ME I TRY NOT TO, I SAVE MY VICODIN FOR THE BIG PAINS...BUT I'LL BE OK... I AM A WARRIOR... LOL... :biggrin: I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN MY ESCIDRINS... BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO WALK ALL THE WAY TO MY RIDE, SO I SAID F*CK IT AND TOOK MY VICODINS...THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR NOT WANTING TO WALK... OH WELL NOTHING SOME MORE SLEEP CAN'T MAKE GO AWAY... I SWEAR I FEEL LIKE A REAL OLD GRAMMA RIGHT NOW... I TOOK PICS... OF COUNTY BLUES, CHINO JUST NEEDS TO BUFF THE TRUNK, AND THEN IT'S WASH AND DRY... LMAO... GIVE ME A MIN TO DOWN LOAD AND IF THEY ARE GOOD, I WILL POST THEM ON YOUR THREAD TOO MARK... SPARKLE EFX... BLINGING THAT CADI OUT... LOL... CAN'T WAIT FOR MY PRECIOUS METAL TO GET DONE, SINCE MY YAQUI PRINCESS WILL HAVE TO WAIT...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20314170
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that truck


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2011, 07:17 PM~20314387
> *i like that truck
> *


WITH THE TIME ALLOWED, WE ARE PLEASED WITH THE WAY IT IS COMING TOGETHER... BUT EVEN HAPPIER THAT IT IS MAKING MY FATHER-IN-LAW HAPPY TO GIVE HIS PRIDE AND JOY A QUICK MAKE OVER... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20315049
> *WITH THE TIME ALLOWED, WE ARE PLEASED WITH THE WAY IT IS COMING TOGETHER... BUT EVEN HAPPIER THAT IT IS MAKING MY FATHER-IN-LAW HAPPY TO GIVE HIS PRIDE AND JOY A QUICK MAKE OVER... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


wut kind of bed liner did u use :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20314170
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I didn't know pop's engine was flossy... Lookin good... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 08:44 PM~20315308
> *Damn, I didn't know pop's engine was flossy... Lookin good... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20311067
> *I DON'T LIKE IT SWEETIE, I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL GIFT...
> 
> I HAD THE BEST SATURDAY EVER, WHEN I WOKE UP TO THE PORTRAIT... BUT SUNDAY AFTER FAMILY LEFT GOT THE UGLIEST MIGRANE THAT I JUST HAD TO LAY DOWN AND REST... STILL FEEL TIRED... THE VICODIN REALLY MESSES ME UP... :happysad:  I'LL BE FINE THOUGH, NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST MIGRANE I WILL HAVE... LOL...
> *



Awwww Liz you're so cute!! Thank you!
And you're just so welcome!! Anytime my dear!believe me it's not the last painting I did for you

Im really happy I had a chance to make you so happy!

Hope you feel much better today my dear!! I hate migraines too! It's always hard to do anything..

Much love my dear Liz!! Hope you have a wonderful morning!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louie+Apr 11 2011, 06:20 PM~20311104-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice mural, is that going in your shop? good work to who did it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Louie!! The main reason why I did that was to make this gorgeous mama happy!! :biggrin: appreciate nice words. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 06:58 PM~20311331
> *THANKS LOUIE... MY FRIEND VERONIKA DID IT FOR ME... AND OF COURSE IT WILL BE DISPLAYED AT THE SHOP... :biggrin:  I LOVE THE FACT SHE PUT CDC GIRLS ON THERE... :biggrin: I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT AND POST IT UP... :happysad:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Yaaay are you serious sweetie??? Well that's amazing! I can't believe you will displayed it at the shop honey!!Woww you're amazing!! I think Im even happier than you hahahahaha :biggrin: I've pmed you the tracking number so you can keep an eye on it

Thanks a lot dear!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 01:50 AM~20314170
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am a truck girl so all I can say is OH GOD I LOVE IT! Looks totally awesome! The engine looks great and I like that Dodge sign :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
The bed looks tight too!!
Your father-in-law is one hella lucky man


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 02:37 PM~20298625
> *AWWW... THANKS FOR THE PROPS DAVID... PERO TE SALDRIA MUY CARRO, CON LA TRANSPORTATION, AND EVERY THING ADDED UP... MEJOR SAVE UP BABYBOY AND FIND SOMEONE WHO IS GOOD LOCALLY??? YOU WOULD SAVE ON THE COST TO TRANSPORT MIJO... JUST TRYING TO LOOK OUT FOR YOU HUN... SINCE YOU HAVE BEEN A LOYAL LIL BRO... :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Liz For That Sis Nice To kNow That I Have Some One Looking Out For Me............But Ppl From Locally Suck I Have See There Paint Jobs No Good.... :uh: :uh: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20315225-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut kind of bed liner did u use :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYNO LINER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:44 PM~20315308
> *Damn, I didn't know pop's engine was flossy... Lookin good... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:45 PM~20315322
> *x2 :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WELL A LIL FLOSSY IS BETTER THAN NO FLOSS AT ALL... BUT YEAH MY FATHER-IN-LAW LOVES EVERYTHING WE DO... SO HE WANTED TO INCORPORATE A LIL HERE AND THERE...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 04:17 AM~20317597
> *Awwww Liz you're so cute!! Thank you!
> And you're just so welcome!! Anytime my dear!believe me it's not the last painting I did for you
> 
> Im really happy I had a chance to make you so happy!
> 
> Hope you feel much better today my dear!! I hate migraines too! It's always hard to do anything..
> 
> Much love my dear Liz!! Hope you have a wonderful morning!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU MY DEAR FRIEND AND YES I FEEL MUCH BETTER TODAY... YESTERDAY WAS REAL BAD... BUT TODAY I FEEL CLOSE TO NORMAL... :biggrin: LIKE ALWAYS MAMA, THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WAYS... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 04:24 AM~20317606
> *Thanks Louie!! The main reason why I did that was to make this gorgeous mama happy!!  :biggrin: appreciate nice words. Thanks a lot!
> Yaaay are you serious sweetie??? Well that's amazing! I can't believe you will displayed it at the shop honey!!Woww you're amazing!! I think Im even happier than you hahahahaha :biggrin: I've pmed you the tracking number so you can keep an eye on it
> 
> Thanks a lot dear!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OF COURSE I AM SERIOUS VERONIKA, I WILL POST IT UP AND TAKE PICS TO POST ON YOUR THREAD... WHATCH... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH MY FRIEND... THE LEAST I CAN DO IS SHOW OFF MY GIFT I AM VERY PROUD YOU TOOK TIME TO SURPRIZE ME WITH IT... SO WHY WOULDN'T I DISPLAY SUCH A SOURCE OF JOY???? MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU MAMA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 04:33 AM~20317620
> *I am a truck girl so all I can say is OH GOD I LOVE IT! Looks totally awesome! The engine looks great and I like that Dodge sign :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> The bed looks tight too!!
> Your father-in-law is one hella lucky man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WOULD APPRECIATE THE TRUCK PICS...  MY FATHER-IN-LAW IS VERY BLESSED THAT ALL MY IN-LAWS PITCHED IN TO GET IT DONE... TO BAD, WE ARE PRESSED FOR TIME THERE ARE STILL THINGS HE WANTED DONE, BUT AT LEAST THE MAJOR PARTS OF THE BUILD WILL BE DONE BY THE TIME HE GOES HOME AGAIN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Apr 12 2011, 06:34 AM~20317957
> *Thanks Liz For That Sis Nice To kNow That I Have Some One Looking Out For Me............But Ppl From Locally Suck I Have See There Paint Jobs No Good.... :uh:  :uh:
> *



I WONDER WHAT'S CHEAPER FLYING US OUT THERE OR SHIPPING YOUR RIDE DOWN HERE??? JUST SOMETHING TO MAKE US GO HHHHMMMM???? WELL IF YOU ARE DETERMINED SAVE YOUR CHIPS LIL BRO... WHO KNOWS MAYBE WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 11:50 AM~20314170
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON MY FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang! joe dirt has a boner right now.... na for real looks good..  like the headliner


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COUNTY BLUES GETTING CLOSER, AND CLOSER... :0


----------



## hi_ryder

just did this one on my new daily... tony montona style


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 07:39 AM~20321276
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING CLOSER, AND CLOSER... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is bananas.... this is marks flake isnt it?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 12 2011, 02:41 PM~20321290
> *just did this one on my new daily...  tony montona style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Spock ...I found ur chones :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 02:39 PM~20321276
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING CLOSER, AND CLOSER... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the finishing detailing pix on cars , it shows nothing gets missed and the pride on wut the person did on the ride...good work CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 12 2011, 02:37 PM~20321261-->
> 
> 
> 
> dang! joe dirt has a boner right now....  na for real looks good..    like the headliner
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO.... THANKS RYDER... THAT JOE DIRT IS HELLA FUNNY... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 02:41 PM~20321290
> *just did this one on my new daily...  tony montona style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA I HAVE ZEBRA PRINT BED COVER... LOL... :biggrin: TELL THE TRUTH... WIFEY LOVES CHITAH PRINTS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 02:51 PM~20321369
> *this car is bananas.... this is marks flake isnt it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS RYDER... AND YES IT IS MARKS FLAKES... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 03:48 PM~20321803
> *hey Spock ...I found ur chones :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOO SHOD...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 03:50 PM~20321814
> *i like the finishing detailing pix on cars , it shows nothing gets missed and the pride on wut the person did on the ride...good work CDC
> *



YEAH THE DETAILS IS WHAT MAKES OR BREAKS A CAR I THINK... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT SHOD... :biggrin: 























SORRY GUYS I LEFT MY COMPUTER ON AND I WAS STILL LOGGED IN WHILE I RAN ERANDS... LMAO... OOOOOPS... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 02:39 PM~20321276
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING CLOSER, AND CLOSER... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 12 2011, 07:04 PM~20323349
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO. JUST NEED THE TRUNK, AND THE DETAIL IS DONE... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA


WHAT'S UP RICHARD, HOPE YOU LIKE THE FLICKS OF COUNTY BLUES FOO... WELL SEE YA SOON BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 05:39 PM~20321276
> *COUNTY BLUES GETTING CLOSER, AND CLOSER... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: looking hellla good. Pops truck is looking nice too. Im sure hes estatic !!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 08:51 PM~20324563
> *:worship: :worship: looking hellla  good. Pops truck is looking nice too. Im sure hes estatic !!!
> *


EXTATIC FOR SURE... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS KAK... YOU KNOW IT'S MUCH APPRECIATED BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco

WOW. Might have to get my Glasshouse up there. Excellent work


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20325418
> *WOW. Might have to get my Glasshouse up there. Excellent work
> *


THANKS BRO... APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MAN I AM SOOO GLAD I HIT JAES SIGHT BEFORE I DECIDED TO GO MIMIS... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE BEAUTIFUL PICS HE TOOK TODAY OF MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY AS MUCH AS I AM... :biggrin:  


















[/quote]

GOOD NIGHT ALL... AND A BIG THANK YOU TO JAE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME HANG OUT AND TAKE SOME FLICKS... AWSOME SEEING A PRO AT WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Apr 12 2011, 10:12 PM~20325534]
MAN I AM SOOO GLAD I HIT JAES SIGHT BEFORE I DECIDED TO GO MIMIS... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE BEAUTIFUL PICS HE TOOK TODAY OF MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY AS MUCH AS I AM... :biggrin:  


















[/quote]

GOOD NIGHT ALL... AND A BIG THANK YOU TO JAE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME HANG OUT AND TAKE SOME FLICKS... AWSOME SEEING A PRO AT WORK... :biggrin:


:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 11:38 AM~20323017
> *HAHAHA I HAVE ZEBRA PRINT BED COVER... LOL... :biggrin: TELL THE TRUTH... WIFEY LOVES CHITAH PRINTS???
> THANKS RYDER... AND YES IT IS MARKS FLAKES... :biggrin:
> *


its actually my stepsons first car and it was a prank, hes been on the charlie sheen tiger blood jokes for weeks. everything is "bi-winning". so the siberian bangle tiger fur was in order... :0


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 11:12 PM~20325534
> *MAN I AM SOOO GLAD I HIT JAES SIGHT BEFORE I DECIDED TO GO MIMIS... :biggrin:  HERE ARE THESE BEAUTIFUL PICS HE TOOK TODAY OF MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY AS MUCH AS I AM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, HYDRO 64


GOOD MORNING DAVID... CONGRATS ON THE NEW JALE LIL BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 02:01 PM~20320964
> *I WONDER WHAT'S CHEAPER FLYING US OUT THERE OR SHIPPING YOUR RIDE DOWN HERE??? JUST SOMETHING TO MAKE US GO HHHHMMMM???? WELL IF YOU ARE DETERMINED SAVE YOUR CHIPS LIL BRO... WHO KNOWS MAYBE WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN... :biggrin:
> *


*Hey Sis I Can Honestly Say That I Really See U Guys As My Familly........ I Will Save Some Chips And U & Ur Familly Are More Then Welcome To Stay In Me House I'll Do What I Can To Make It Like Home Sis......Much Love And Respect Sis....... Let Me Know If U Guys Can Come For Vacation Not Too Come And Work..... :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 13 2011, 12:39 AM~20326419
> *its actually my stepsons first car and it was a prank, hes been on the charlie sheen tiger blood jokes for weeks. everything is "bi-winning". so the siberian bangle tiger fur was in order...  :0
> *


IT ACTUALLY WOULD BE PRETTY COOL, DEPENDING ON THE EXTERIOR, AND MAYBE EVEN IF YOU ALL WERE TO TRY TO PAINT THE TIGER STIPES ON CERTAIN ACCESSORIES??? ANIMAL PRINTS CAN BE COOL DEPENDING ON HOW IT'S USED... I KNOW IF I EVER HAD A CUSTOMER WHO WAS INTO THE ANIMAL PRINTS, I WOULD BE ABLE TO COME UP WITH SOME CRAZZZZY IDEAS TO GIVE THE RIDE A THEME... DAMN ALL THIS CREATIVITY, AND NO ONE TO EXPERIMENT WITH... LOL... IT'S COOL YOU DID THAT FOR YOUR STEPSON RYDER... PROPS TO YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Apr 13 2011, 10:31 AM~20328630
> *Hey Sis I Can Honestly Say That I Really See U Guys As My Familly........ I Will Save Some Chips And U & Ur Familly Are More Then Welcome To Stay In Me House I'll Do What I Can To Make It Like Home Sis......Much Love And Respect Sis....... Let Me  Know If U Guys Can Come For Vacation Not Too Come And Work.....  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



AWWW... YOU ARE TOO AWSOME LIL BRO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT MIJO... AVER LET'S SEE WHAT GOD HAS IN STORE FOR US THIS YEAR??? IF NOT MAYBE NEXT YEAR, I HAVE ALWAYS DREAMED OF GOING TO DISNEY WORLD... :biggrin: THANK YOU FOR THE COMMENT DAVID, IT FEELS NICE TO KNOW YOU TRULY CARE... :biggrin: 























2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, VeronikA


GOOD MORNING MY DEAR!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 10:29 AM~20328608
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, HYDRO 64
> GOOD MORNING DAVID... CONGRATS ON THE NEW JALE LIL BRO... :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmmm Thanks Sis!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> MAN I AM SOOO GLAD I HIT JAES SIGHT BEFORE I DECIDED TO GO MIMIS... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE BEAUTIFUL PICS HE TOOK TODAY OF MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY AS MUCH AS I AM... :biggrin:


GOOD NIGHT ALL... AND A BIG THANK YOU TO JAE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME HANG OUT AND TAKE SOME FLICKS... AWSOME SEEING A PRO AT WORK... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Wow!!!!!!! Beautiful shots!! Jae is king!
This combination of hardwork and photographers professional touch is totally gorgeous!

Big congrats LIZ!!!!!!You deserve this special and professional attention!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hope you have a lovely day my Dear!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> GOOD NIGHT ALL... AND A BIG THANK YOU TO JAE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME HANG OUT AND TAKE SOME FLICKS... AWSOME SEEING A PRO AT WORK... :biggrin:


Wow!!!!!!! Beautiful shots!! Jae is king!
This combination of hardwork and photographers professional touch is totally gorgeous!

Big congrats LIZ!!!!!!You deserve this special and professional attention!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hope you have a lovely day my Dear!!
[/quote]

AWWW... YOU ARE SUCH AND ANGEL, I SWEAR, YOU MAKE MY DAYS A LIL BETTER... I TOTALLY AM A FAN OF JAE, HE IS VERY AWSOME AT WHAT HE DOES... AND A VERY COOL DUDE TO KICK IT WITH... DOWN TO EARTH, AND JUST COOL... I CAN'T WAIT TILL SOME OF THESE PROJECTS ARE DONE MAMA, I WILL LET YOU IN ON SOME OF THE BEHIND THE SCENE PICS... LOL... I LOVE YOUR ART JUST AS MUCH AS I LOVE JAES PICS, EDGARS WORK, AND MY CHINO'S SKILLS... LOL... :naughty: LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR BEING SOOOOO AWSOME VERONIKA, I REALLY APPRECIATE THE POSITIVE ENERGY YOU LET OUT... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU MIJA, HOPE YOUR DAY WAS A GREAT ONE BABYGIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 03:33 AM~20328651
> *IT ACTUALLY WOULD BE PRETTY COOL, DEPENDING ON THE EXTERIOR, AND MAYBE EVEN IF YOU ALL WERE TO TRY TO PAINT THE TIGER STIPES ON CERTAIN ACCESSORIES??? ANIMAL PRINTS CAN BE COOL DEPENDING ON HOW IT'S USED... I KNOW IF I EVER HAD A CUSTOMER WHO WAS INTO THE ANIMAL PRINTS, I WOULD BE ABLE TO COME UP WITH SOME CRAZZZZY IDEAS TO GIVE THE RIDE A THEME... DAMN ALL THIS CREATIVITY, AND NO ONE TO EXPERIMENT WITH... LOL... IT'S COOL YOU DID THAT FOR YOUR STEPSON RYDER... PROPS TO YOU...  :biggrin:
> *


think i might limit it to the head liner. car will be a daily driver and people tend to vandalize cars that stand out in australia. kinda sucks you cant have nice stuff here. we do at least 1 vandal job a week at my shop. had one last week someone jumped on the roof and caved it in, put a new roof skin, hood and polished the trunk... we only do 1 of 4 cause the others are always write offs, go to the auctions :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wow: :wow: SNEAK PEAK :0 :0


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20330851
> *:wow:  :wow: SNEAK PEAK :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARIO OUT DID HIMSELF ON THIS ONE! COMING OUT NICE MARIO AND SICK PAINT FROM DREAMWORKS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 13 2011, 03:44 PM~20330872
> *MARIO OUT DID HIMSELF ON THIS ONE! COMING OUT NICE MARIO AND SICK PAINT FROM DREAMWORKS
> *


THANKS BUT IT'S JUST CLOWNING NOT MARIO'S RAG... RUBEN IS GOING ALL OUT, AND THE PAINTCOMBO IS LOOKING KILLA, CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS IS GONNA BE TURNING SOME HEADS WITH THE PAINTJOBS WE ARE BUSTING OUT... CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL OF THE WORK AND EFFORTS OF ALL INVOLVED ON JUST CLOWNING TO COME TOGETHER... THIS IS JUST A SNEAK PEAK, WE AREN'T EVEN CLOSE TO DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS DOING THE DAMN THANG... ELY AY TE VAN ESTAS FOTOS BRO... THANKS *****, MARIO, FOR HELPING OUT WITH SOME OF THE SANDING... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 13 2011, 03:44 PM~20330872
> *MARIO OUT DID HIMSELF ON THIS ONE! COMING OUT NICE MARIO AND SICK PAINT FROM DREAMWORKS
> *


Thanks Richard but these pics are of the Homie Ruben's "JUST CLOWNING" 65 Impala. It's coming out bad ass! Tell your dad i said hello. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20331452
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS DOING THE DAMN THANG... ELY AY TE VAN ESTAS FOTOS BRO... THANKS *****, MARIO, FOR HELPING OUT WITH SOME OF THE SANDING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** is becoming proffesional now!! Get down *****  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH AND IN ALL THIS DID I MENTION THIS QUICKY WE ARE DOING TOO??? :0 :0 





































GOING FROM WHITE TO BLACK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 13 2011, 05:22 PM~20331778
> ****** is becoming proffesional now!! Get down *****    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST CUZ OF THAT I AM SANDING THE REST TOMORROW... I'LL SHOW YOU PROFESSIONAL... :tongue:  GOT TO HAVE THE MAGAZINE HAVE MY NAME IN BOLD LETTERS WITH MY CHINO... :biggrin: SO THIS SISTA GOT TO GET TO PITCHING IN... LOL... I AM A BETTER SUPERVISOR THOUGH...HAHAHAHA....  THAT'S MY STORY, I AM GONNA STICK TO IT...  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20330851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"JUST CLOWNING" looking sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup! It's looking real good up in here...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332169
> *"JUST CLOWNING" looking sick!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES IT IS, WITH ALL OUR HARD WORK, OUR DEDICATION, AND SACRAFICES, AND THE HELP OF EDGAR RODRIGUEZ FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN, MIKE LAMBERSON, MIKE TIDPETTE, SILVESTER, MIGUEL, AND LARRY'S HOTROD, OH AND RUBENS POCKETS...LOL... THIS RIDE WILL BE ONE TO RECKON WITH... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO POST ALL THE PICS. I HAVE ONCE WE ARE DONE... CUZ WE STILL GOT TO ADD A LIL SOMETHING TO THE SIDES, AND DO SOME FINISHING TOUCHES, AND THIS BABY WILL BE READY TO BE SEEN... MY PROPS TO MY CHINO, CUZ HIS TALENTS HAVE BROUGHT THIS CAR TO WHERE IT IS NOW... LEST WE FORGET IT WAS A RUST BUCKET WHEN IT CAME THRU OUR DOORS... I LOVE ALL THE FINISHING DETAILS RUBEN IS ADDING TO INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR... HELL OF A BAR TO RAISE... HOPE EVERYONE STEPS IT UP TO THE LEVEL RUBEN IS TAKING IT... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 05:39 PM~20331952
> *JUST CUZ OF THAT I AM SANDING THE REST TOMORROW... I'LL SHOW YOU PROFESSIONAL... :tongue:   GOT TO HAVE THE MAGAZINE HAVE MY NAME IN BOLD LETTERS WITH MY CHINO...  :biggrin: SO THIS SISTA GOT TO GET TO PITCHING IN... LOL... I AM A BETTER SUPERVISOR THOUGH...HAHAHAHA....  THAT'S MY STORY, I AM GONNA STICK TO IT...   :biggrin:
> *


Would love to see that.........Tell you what, you sand a car and I will go put in eight hours at my office. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEGRO 63

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 13 2011, 06:37 PM~20332475
> *Would love to see that.........Tell you what, you sand a car and I will go put in eight hours at my office.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 13 2011, 06:37 PM~20332475
> *Would love to see that.........Tell you what, you sand a car and I will go put in eight hours at my office.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST CUZ OF THAT I AM SANDING TOMORROW... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ***** 63_@Apr 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20332523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: YOU TOO???


----------



## NEGRO 63

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 06:35 PM~20332459
> *YES IT IS, WITH ALL OUR HARD WORK, OUR DEDICATION, AND SACRAFICES, AND THE HELP OF EDGAR RODRIGUEZ FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN, MIKE LAMBERSON, MIKE TIDPETTE, SILVESTER, MIGUEL, AND LARRY'S HOTROD, OH AND RUBENS POCKETS...LOL... THIS RIDE WILL BE ONE TO RECKON WITH... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO POST ALL THE PICS. I HAVE ONCE WE ARE DONE... CUZ WE STILL GOT TO ADD A LIL SOMETHING TO THE SIDES, AND DO SOME FINISHING TOUCHES, AND THIS BABY WILL BE READY TO BE SEEN... MY PROPS TO MY CHINO, CUZ HIS TALENTS HAVE BROUGHT THIS CAR TO WHERE IT IS NOW... LEST WE FORGET IT WAS A RUST BUCKET WHEN IT CAME THRU OUR DOORS... I LOVE ALL THE FINISHING DETAILS RUBEN IS ADDING TO INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR... HELL OF A BAR TO RAISE... HOPE EVERYONE STEPS IT UP TO THE LEVEL RUBEN IS TAKING IT... :biggrin:
> *


thats right. RUBEN hired 1 hell of a team. i kno RUBENS build will pay off at the end :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ***** 63_@Apr 13 2011, 06:51 PM~20332612
> *thats right. RUBEN hired 1 hell of a team. i kno RUBENS  build  will pay off at the end :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SURE WILL I TOTALLY AGREE... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 13 2011, 04:42 PM~20330851-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: SNEAK PEAK :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 07:59 PM~20332704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love Sneak Peaks! wish there was a Love Smiley Face! The Father in law's Truck is Looking Real Good Too! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 13 2011, 06:06 PM~20332209
> *Sup!  It's looking real good up in here...:thumbsup:
> *


x64 :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING BEFORE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS... :wow: :0 






























































































































WELL CAN'T SHOW ALL THE AFTERS BUT YOU ALL GET THE PICTURE...LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 13 2011, 06:06 PM~20332209-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup!  It's looking real good up in here...:thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 13 2011, 07:58 PM~20333334
> *x64  :cheesy:
> *



OOOPS MY BAD MARK... THANK YOU IT SURE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD UP IN HERE... SWING BY SO YOU CAN SEE ALL UPDATED IN PERSON... :biggrin: SAY WHAT'S UP TO MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 07:57 PM~20333328
> *Love Sneak Peaks! wish there was a Love Smiley Face! The Father in law's Truck is Looking Real Good Too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRAT...APPRECIATE THE LOVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## VeronikA

> Wow!!!!!!! Beautiful shots!! Jae is king!
> This combination of hardwork and photographers professional touch is totally gorgeous!
> 
> Big congrats LIZ!!!!!!You deserve this special and professional attention!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day my Dear!!


AWWW... YOU ARE SUCH AND ANGEL, I SWEAR, YOU MAKE MY DAYS A LIL BETTER... I TOTALLY AM A FAN OF JAE, HE IS VERY AWSOME AT WHAT HE DOES... AND A VERY COOL DUDE TO KICK IT WITH... DOWN TO EARTH, AND JUST COOL... I CAN'T WAIT TILL SOME OF THESE PROJECTS ARE DONE MAMA, I WILL LET YOU IN ON SOME OF THE BEHIND THE SCENE PICS... LOL... I LOVE YOUR ART JUST AS MUCH AS I LOVE JAES PICS, EDGARS WORK, AND MY CHINO'S SKILLS... LOL... :naughty: LOL... BUT SERIOUSLY THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR BEING SOOOOO AWSOME VERONIKA, I REALLY APPRECIATE THE POSITIVE ENERGY YOU LET OUT... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU MIJA, HOPE YOUR DAY WAS A GREAT ONE BABYGIRL... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Ohh my dear Liz!!! It really makes me feel good to know I have a chance to make your days a lil more heartier!
I believe he has amazing personality and totally believe to your opinion about him! He seem to be really down to earth. No doubt! And he is damn good photographer!Very appreciate your very kind words to my artworks honey!! And Im totally honored I can see my name next to such a great masters like Edgar, Jae and your Chino! Honestly appreciate your support mama! You're such a cutie-pie :happysad:   
So I thank you for being so down to earth and honest!

Have a wonderful day mama!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 13 2011, 10:42 PM~20330851-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: SNEAK PEAK :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love those sneak peaks too!! Everything looks so shiny and tight! Niceeeeee!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 11:44 PM~20331452
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS DOING THE DAMN THANG... ELY AY TE VAN ESTAS FOTOS BRO... THANKS *****, MARIO, FOR HELPING OUT WITH SOME OF THE SANDING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice progress!!!Awwwww that will be another one hella clean ride!!!!!!! You drive in as a fool and drive out as a king!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
It's amazing to see those sneak peaks!! Love them! Thank you Liz for sharing those!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 01:59 AM~20332704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!! Bravo!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO many details up there.. love it! Pinstriping and used color shades are awesome!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 02:59 AM~20333341
> *JUST CLOWNING BEFORE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS... :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL CAN'T SHOW ALL THE AFTERS BUT YOU ALL GET THE PICTURE...LOL...
> *


It's very good motivation to see how it looked before!!! Thanks Liz for sharing those!! YOu all have a magic rings out there or what?????!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You all are amazing!!! Big props!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof

you guys get down!! What up DREAMWORK CUSTOMS GET DOWN!! KEEP UP THE WORK.


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 05:44 PM~20331452
> *CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS DOING THE DAMN THANG... ELY AY TE VAN ESTAS FOTOS BRO... THANKS *****, MARIO, FOR HELPING OUT WITH SOME OF THE SANDING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:. THANKS LIZ... :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:59 PM~20333341
> *JUST CLOWNING BEFORE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS... :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the before shots... chinos latin a magician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL CAN'T SHOW ALL THE AFTERS BUT YOU ALL GET THE PICTURE...LOL...
> *


love the before shots, chinos a latin magician


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20334217-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP SHOD??? HOW'S YOUR TRUCK COMING ALONG BRO???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 11:41 PM~20335513
> *Ohh my dear Liz!!! It really makes me feel good to know I have a chance to make your days a lil more heartier!
> I believe he has amazing personality and totally believe to your opinion about him! He seem to be really down to earth. No doubt! And he is damn good photographer!Very appreciate your very kind words to my artworks honey!! And Im totally honored I can see my name next to such a great masters like Edgar, Jae and your Chino! Honestly appreciate your support mama! You're such a cutie-pie  :happysad:
> So I thank you for being so down to earth and honest!
> 
> Have a wonderful day mama!!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... DON'T UNDER SELL YOUR TALENTS VERONICA, YOU ARE PRETTY AWSOME YOURSELF... I AM JUST HAPPY WE HAVE BECOME SUCH GOOD LONG DISTANCE FRIENDS.... I APPRECIATE YOUR LOVE, SUPPORT, AND YOUR FRIENDSHIP... OH AND THE FACT YOU THINK OUR WORK IS AWSOME.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 11:52 PM~20335566
> *I love those sneak peaks too!! Everything looks so shiny and tight! Niceeeeee!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice progress!!!Awwwww that will be another one hella clean ride!!!!!!! You drive in as a fool and drive out as a king!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> It's amazing to see those sneak peaks!! Love them! Thank you Liz for sharing those!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MAN IT IS KILLING ME TO KEEP MY PICS UNDER WRAPS... LOL... BUT JUST CLOWNING IS TURNING OUT TO BE A BEAUTIFUL DREAM GETTING CLOSE TO COMING TRUE... CAN'T WAIT TO POST THE PICS... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 13 2011, 11:55 PM~20335576-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! Bravo!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: SO many details up there.. love it! Pinstriping and used color shades are awesome!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH THIS RIDE IS GONNA BE THE KIND OF ART THAT EVERYTIME YOU LOOK AT IT YOU WILL NOTICE SOMETHING YOU MISSED THE FIRST TIME AROUND... SOOO MUCH DETAIL HAS GONE INTO THE WHOLE BUILD... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 11:58 PM~20335596
> *It's very good motivation to see how it looked before!!! Thanks Liz for sharing those!! YOu all have a magic rings out there or what?????!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You all are amazing!!! Big props!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOUR VERONIKA, IT AMAZES ME EVEN TO SEE HOW MY CHINO RESCUED THIS RIDE FROM THE CANCEROUS GRAVE IT WAS IN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:10 AM~20335792
> *you guys get down!! What up DREAMWORK CUSTOMS GET DOWN!! KEEP UP THE WORK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUAN!!! THANKS FOR DROPPING IN MIJO, IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU AND YOUR POPS AT THE SHOP FOR BOTH THE GREEN MACHINE, AND JUST CLOWNING... AWSOME WORK, AT A GREAT PRICE... HEY POSTED SOME SHOTS I TOOK OF YOU GUYS ON YOUR THREAD BRO... HOPE YOU LIKE THEM??? LOL... HAVE A GREAT DAY JUAN, AND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOY [email protected] 14 2011, 02:14 AM~20335890
> *:wow:  :wow:. THANKS LIZ... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY PLEASURE ELY...  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 14 2011, 05:21 AM~20336143
> *love the before shots, chinos a latin magician
> *


HE IS MORE OF A MEXICAN/SAMOAN (PACIFIC ISLANDER) LOL...BUT HE DOES HAVE THE MAGIC TOUCH TO MAKE FOLKS DREAMS COME TRUE... :biggrin: THANKS RYDER... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR VISITS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 12:59 PM~20338717
> *:wave:
> *


HEY MARK, SORRY HUN I HAD TOOK OFF TO HOLLYWOOD TO RUN A ERAND AND LEFT THE LAYITLOW OPEN LIKE ALWAYS... LMAO... I SOO SUCK AT LOGGING OFF OF THE COMPUTER... WELL GOT TO GO EAT AND GO HOME SEE YA LATER BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 06:52 PM~20341437
> *HEY MARK, SORRY HUN I HAD TOOK OFF TO HOLLYWOOD TO RUN A ERAND AND LEFT THE LAYITLOW OPEN LIKE ALWAYS... LMAO... I SOO SUCK AT LOGGING OFF OF THE COMPUTER... WELL GOT TO GO EAT AND GO HOME SEE YA LATER BRO... :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip. I do the same thing all the time .. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 07:05 PM~20341538
> *Don't trip. I do the same thing all the time ..  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO LOOSES HER MIND... HAHAHA HOPE YOU AND MS. ANGEL HAVE A GREAT NIGHT MARK... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, VeronikA, thablewprnt

WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP AT THIS HOUR MS. VERONIKA???
:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 05:31 PM~20337716
> *YEAH THIS RIDE IS GONNA BE THE KIND OF ART THAT EVERYTIME YOU LOOK AT IT YOU WILL NOTICE SOMETHING YOU MISSED THE FIRST TIME AROUND... SOOO MUCH DETAIL HAS GONE INTO THE WHOLE BUILD... :biggrin:
> THANK YOUR VERONIKA, IT AMAZES ME EVEN TO SEE HOW MY CHINO RESCUED THIS RIDE FROM THE CANCEROUS GRAVE IT WAS IN... :biggrin:
> *



He is crazy talented and skillful! YOu're lucky mama you have such a hardworking manand definitely he is lucky man he has such beautiful and amazing woman in his life too!
Love you Liz! Hope you had a great day. My days are lil busier than usually but it's still nice..
Im going to see some friends to Prague this weekend and then to check out first car show after winter. So I will bake some chocolate cakes tonight for my friends :biggrin: maybe three or four. Will send you some sneak peak later
Have a wonderful Friday and talk to you later my dear!!!Much love sweetie!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 05:32 AM~20343230
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, VeronikA, thablewprnt
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP AT THIS HOUR MS. VERONIKA???
> :biggrin:
> *



My Dear Liz I have 7.40 am right now and just got to work hahahahahahahaI have to be awake hahahaha but Im very tired.. didn't sleep to much last night

But Good night to you honey.. you have a midnight I guess   :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20343289
> *My Dear Liz I have 7.40 am right now and just got to work hahahahahahahaI have to be awake hahahaha but Im very tired.. didn't sleep to much last night
> 
> But Good night to you honey.. you have a midnight I guess     :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MY STUPID IMSONIA, I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO GO TO SLEEP LIKE A NORMAL PERSON...  HAVE A SAFE AND WONDERFUL DAY MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 05:43 AM~20343335
> *YEAH MY STUPID IMSONIA, I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO GO TO SLEEP LIKE A NORMAL PERSON...  HAVE A SAFE AND WONDERFUL DAY MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND... :biggrin:
> *


sorry to hear that mama!! Have some green tea and warm socksthat's what helping me... I have a similar problem very often too.. after this I sleep like a baby

Hope you will be able sleep a lil more! Sweet dreams my dear!!!Thank you!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 10:36 AM~20328687
> *AWWW... YOU ARE TOO AWSOME LIL BRO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND RESPECT MIJO... AVER LET'S SEE WHAT GOD HAS IN STORE FOR US THIS YEAR??? IF NOT MAYBE NEXT YEAR, I HAVE ALWAYS DREAMED OF GOING TO DISNEY WORLD... :biggrin: THANK YOU FOR THE COMMENT DAVID, IT FEELS NICE TO KNOW YOU TRULY CARE... :biggrin:
> *


*I Will lOVE To Go To DISNEY WORLD Too Sis......... I Have Live Here For 6YR And I Heve Never Goune To Disney World... :biggrin: I Care For My Familia Sis And U Guys Are Family!!!!! :h5: :h5: *


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 11:42 PM~20343707
> *sorry to hear that mama!! Have some green tea and warm socksthat's what helping me... I have a similar problem very often too.. after this I sleep like a baby
> 
> Hope you will be able sleep a lil more! Sweet dreams my dear!!!Thank you!!
> *


I SHALL TRY THE TEA... CUZ I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SLEEP WHEN I SHOULD BE ASLEEP... :happysad: THANKS VERONIKA... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20344568-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I Will lOVE To Go To DISNEY WORLD Too Sis......... I Have Live Here For 6YR And I Heve Never Goune To Disney World... :biggrin:  I Care For My Familia Sis And U Guys Are Family!!!!!  :h5:  :h5: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR REMIND ME OF ME... MY FAMILY HAS LIVED ABOUT 5 MIN. FROM RAGING WATERS, SINCE 89, AND I HAVE STILL TO SET FOOT THERE... LOL... THANKS DAVID... MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL HAVE THE PLEASURE OF MEETING YOU IN PERSON LIL BRO... YOU SEEM LIKE A DOWN TO EARTH, POSITIVE PERSON... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 07:14 AM~20344628
> *ttt
> *


SHOD, IT'S TTMFT... DUH??? LMAO... HAPPY FRIDAY BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON THE QUICKY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I LOVE HOW CHINO, GRAPHICS ARE ALL DIFFERENT...


JUST CLOWNING...



















MARIO'S RAG...



















COUNTY BLUES...


----------



## bigshod

ttttttttmmfffttttffmmmffttfmftfmftfmftfmft :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20346074
> *I LOVE HOW CHINO, GRAPHICS ARE ALL DIFFERENT...
> JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO'S RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 15 2011, 01:24 PM~20346774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttttttttmmfffttttffmmmffttfmftfmftfmftfmft :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pshhhhh... why you got to studer foo??? :no: :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 PM~20346976
> *Nice!!!
> *


THANKS BRO... APPRECIATE THE COMENT...


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for the wet look...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 15 2011, 04:13 PM~20347654
> *ttt for the wet look...
> *


THANK RYDER LET'S TAKE THIS BISH TTMFT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT again! 


:wave: 

Angel said wuz up!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 15 2011, 04:36 PM~20347803
> *TTMFT again!
> :wave:
> 
> Angel said wuz up!
> *


 :h5: :h5: TELL MS ANGEL I SAID SMOOTCHES... LOVE YA GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Apr 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20350065]
FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY... :biggrin: 



























[/quote]

I feel like a crack head feening looking that Just Clowning.....hno: :chuck: :h5: 


Much love and respect to the crew! !


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Dreamwork Customs,Apr 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20350065]
> FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY... :biggrin:


I feel like a crack head feening looking that Just Clowning.....hno: :chuck: :h5: 
Much love and respect to the crew! !
[/quote]

BOY I AM LIKE FRUSTRATED, CUZ THIS CAR HAS SOOO MUCH LOVE PUT INTO IT BUT I HAVE TO WAIT TO SHARE IT WITH THE LIL WORLD... I AM SOOO PROUD OF THIS BUILD IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT WE WILL DO TO EL ESTILERO... LOL... THE MONTE CARLO THAT BELONGS TO OUR BRO ELY FROM VEGAS... :wow: :wow:  JUST CLOWNING SHOULD BE GONE BY NEXT WEEK... POPS TRUCK ALMOST DONE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT MY CHINO, AND I WILL COME UP WITH FOR SLEEPY'S 62 WAGON... BEING THAT THIS GUY IS LIKE FAMILY, YOU KNOW WE WILL HAVE TO OUT DO OURSELVES FOR HIM... ALWAYS DOWN FOR THOSE WHO ARE DOWN FOR US... JUST CLOWNING JUST NEEDS A FEW MORE LIL TWEEKS AND IT'S ON TO UPHOLSTRY , SOUND AND HYDROS... :wow: :wow: :wow: RUBEN IS USING GREAT FOLKS TO FINISH IT OFF, SO I KNOW WITH HIS ATTENTION TO DETAIL, HE WILL MAKE SURE THEY ALL DO HIS BABY JUSTICE... DID I MENTION, I AM PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF THIS BUILD??? LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOODNIGHT LAYITLOW... :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 13 2011, 05:19 PM~20331762
> *Thanks Richard but these pics are of the Homie Ruben's "JUST CLOWNING" 65 Impala. It's coming out bad ass! Tell your dad i said hello.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


nah i meant the pics of your rag. that jae took of. man those colors are real nice.....


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:09 AM~20345909
> *YOUR REMIND ME OF ME... MY FAMILY HAS LIVED ABOUT 5 MIN. FROM RAGING WATERS, SINCE 89, AND I HAVE STILL TO SET FOOT THERE... LOL... THANKS DAVID... MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL HAVE THE PLEASURE OF MEETING YOU IN PERSON LIL BRO... YOU SEEM LIKE A DOWN TO EARTH, POSITIVE PERSON... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS...
> *


*WOW Thanks Sis I Appreciate That............I'll See U Out There Soon Sis........ Much Love & Respects To U And Ur Family Liz!!!!!*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 15 2011, 12:16 PM~20345975-->
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATES ON THE QUICKY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 12:30 PM~20346074
> *I LOVE HOW CHINO, GRAPHICS ARE ALL DIFFERENT...
> JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO'S RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hi Liz! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 16 2011, 07:25 AM~20351529-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW Thanks Sis I Appreciate That............I'll See U Out There Soon Sis........ Much Love & Respects To U And Ur Family Liz!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SERA UN GUSTO... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 16 2011, 12:37 PM~20352788
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Hi Liz! :wave:
> *


THANKS MS. BRAT...  





























HERE'S A LIL UPDATE ON FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin: 






































LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SLEEPY I LOVED YOUR PICS. SOOOOO MUCH, LOOK WHAT I DID JUST NOW... LOL..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 07:49 PM~20354445
> *SERA UN GUSTO... :biggrin:
> THANKS MS. BRAT...
> HERE'S A LIL UPDATE ON FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Came Out Really Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 17 2011, 01:49 AM~20354445
> *
> HERE'S A LIL UPDATE ON FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:
> *



Wowww the interior looks hella nice!!!! I love it!

The truck look awesome!!! great job!! 

And Liz I love your bling bling flatssweet ones!! You're hot mama!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 04:58 AM~20350065
> *FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWWWWW :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: gorgeous!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:58 PM~20350065
> *FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Catalyzed

*TTMFT*


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 17 2011, 11:49 AM~20354445
> *SERA UN GUSTO... :biggrin:
> THANKS MS. BRAT...
> HERE'S A LIL UPDATE ON FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


dam looks good liz... nice reflection too :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 18 2011, 02:24 PM~20366301
> *TTMFT
> *


*TTMFT*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20346074
> *I LOVE HOW CHINO, GRAPHICS ARE ALL DIFFERENT...
> JUST CLOWNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO'S RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20355382-->
> 
> 
> 
> Came Out Really Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRATT... I TOTALLY LOVE THE WAY IT HAS COME TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:28 AM~20356847
> *Wowww the interior looks hella nice!!!! I love it!
> 
> The truck look awesome!!! great job!!
> 
> And Liz I love your bling bling flatssweet ones!! You're hot mama!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS, VERONIKA, I AGREE MY FATHER IN LAWS TRUCK IS LOOKING AWSOME... I LOVE THE MAKE OVER... :biggrin: OH AND I LOVE MY NEW BLINGED OUT FLIP FLOPS... THANKS FOR NOTICING... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 18 2011, 02:34 PM~20366355
> *dam looks good liz... nice reflection too  :naughty:
> *



AWWW... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS... I JUST LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH ON MY IN LAWS TRUCK, AND MY CHINO, STILL HAS TO BUFF IT OUT ONE MORE TIME... :0 :0 SO STAY TUNED GUYS, NOT DONE YET... LOL... :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT AND FRIENDSHIPS... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 17 2011, 01:30 AM~20356854-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: gorgeous!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE ALL MY PICS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 03:58 PM~20359529
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 02:24 PM~20366301
> *TTMFT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THE KINDA BUMP I LIKE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 06:27 PM~20367872
> *TTMFT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT, THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 18 2011, 06:27 PM~20367873
> *Nice work
> *


THANKS BRO. TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL GOOD NIGHT ALL TOMORROW IS APROACHING... LOL.. PEACE OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 06:14 AM~20370508
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT ALL TOMORROW IS APROACHING... LOL.. PEACE OUT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 01:49 AM~20368072
> *
> THANKS, VERONIKA, I AGREE MY FATHER IN LAWS TRUCK IS LOOKING AWSOME... I LOVE THE MAKE OVER... :biggrin:  OH AND I LOVE MY NEW BLINGED OUT FLIP FLOPS... THANKS FOR NOTICING... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Anytime dear!! How I couldn't notice them! You're hot mama!!    Have a wonderful Tuesday!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 11:14 PM~20370508
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT ALL TOMORROW IS APROACHING... LOL.. PEACE OUT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 06:49 PM~20354445
> *SERA UN GUSTO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


*Nice Work Sis!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 09:58 PM~20350065
> *FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Looking really good Dreamworks Cant wait to see it... Good Job Ruben...

CDC :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 19 2011, 12:10 AM~20370816-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 12:12 AM~20370822
> *Anytime dear!! How I couldn't notice them! You're hot mama!!      Have a wonderful Tuesday!!!
> *


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WORDS AND THE LOVELY COMPLEMENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

what you doin all the way down there! TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 19 2011, 07:54 AM~20371943-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HYDRO 64_@Apr 19 2011, 07:56 AM~20371957
> *Nice Work Sis!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FOR THE LOVE LIL BRO... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR VISITS TO OUR THREAD... MUCH LOVE FOR YA MIJO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 19 2011, 08:58 AM~20372320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTMFT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP SHOD...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Apr 19 2011, 09:02 AM~20372341
> *Looking really good Dreamworks Cant wait to see it... Good Job Ruben...
> 
> CDC :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


THANKS STEVE, AND TRUST BRO. THAT MAKES 2 OF US... LOL... SAY HELLO TO THE FAMILY FOR ME... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=DETONATER,Apr 19 2011, 11:03 AM~20373160]





















































:biggrin: :wave:
[/quote]

NOW WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT??? LOL... THANKS MARK...



> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 19 2011, 02:43 PM~20374693
> *what you doin all the way down there! TTT
> *


AWWW... THANKS RYDER, I HAVE BEEN LAGGING... HAHAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FEW PICKS OF THE QUICKY BEFORE THE WASH... LOL... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 06:49 PM~20354445
> *HERE'S A LIL UPDATE ON FATHER-IN-LAWS TRUCK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH, JUST NEED A GOOD CLEANING, AND THE UPHOLSTRY CAME OUT NIIICE... IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Came out bad ass


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 19 2011, 07:06 PM~20376427
> *Came out bad ass
> *


HEY YOU... THANKS BRO... NOT BAD FOR THE AMOUNT OF TIME WE HAD... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 12:55 AM~20375913
> *FEW PICKS OF THE QUICKY BEFORE THE WASH... LOL... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiiice job out there!! I love that too!! 

And yaaay Liz you look damn hot!! Wow don't ever tell me again beautiful went out the door!
You're totally cute Liz!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*BTTMFT!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 19 2011, 11:18 PM~20378722-->
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiice job out there!! I love that too!!
> 
> And yaaay Liz you look damn hot!! Wow don't ever tell me again beautiful went out the door!
> You're totally cute Liz!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THANKS VERONIKA, I LOVE HOW MY MAN CAN GIVE THESE RIDES SUCH A MIRROR FINISH... I HAD TO TAKE A PIC TO DEMONSTRATE...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:23 PM~20378752
> *BTTMFT!
> *


B??? :ugh: BACK TO THE MOFO TOP??? :biggrin: THANKS MARK... HEY SORRY ABOUT THE PAYBACK, BUT THAT WAS FAWL, FOO... NO WARNING NO NOTHING... LMAO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 06:30 AM~20378795
> *AWWW... THANKS VERONIKA, I LOVE HOW MY MAN CAN GIVE THESE RIDES SUCH A MIRROR FINISH... I HAD TO TAKE A PIC TO DEMONSTRATE...
> *


It came out really nice! You've demonstrated it in the best way


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 PM~20375913
> *FEW PICKS OF THE QUICKY BEFORE THE WASH... LOL... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WET!!!! :wow:  *


----------



## VeronikA

Ola sweetie!!! Have a wonderful day!! Good time at work and after too!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 20 2011, 02:55 PM~20382775
> *Ola sweetie!!! Have a wonderful day!! Good time at work and after too!!!  :h5:  :h5:
> *


AWWW... YOU TO MY CRAZY COOL LIL FRIEND... THANKS FOR THE BUMP HUN... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*BTTMFT!*


----------



## 1963SS

what up cdc hows it goin..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 20 2011, 03:57 PM~20383374]
HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin: 


























[/quote]

MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE...


----------



## 801Rider

Tail light job is awesome :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 20 2011, 03:57 PM~20383374]
> HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin:


MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE... 



























[/quote]

What are you trying to do? Have it done by tomorrow... :biggrin: 

Well Chino don't play.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> WELL GOOD NIGHT ALL TOMORROW IS APROACHING... LOL.. PEACE OUT... :biggrin:


 :thumbsup: 



> FEW PICKS OF THE QUICKY BEFORE THE WASH... LOL... LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH...


Damn and that's BLACK Too Very Nice omg I Wish I could get that Mirror Finish on Black Lol Damn Liz you Don't ever Need a Mirror just come to the Shop to Check out your Hott Stuff in the Vehicle's Reflection lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:   



> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 20 2011, 03:57 PM~20383374]
> HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin:


MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE... 



























[/quote]
Wow did the Insurance Drag their Heels on this one there is already Rust lol? But Chino got down and Quick too Nice!:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Chino is one hella busy and hardworking bee!! :biggrin: :biggrin: You guys don't waste time at all

Thank you for sharing those Liz!! Can't wait to see the final look of that!

Aannnnnnnnnd here is my crazy Thursday BUMP!!! Have a cool day sweetie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

t





































































t









































































t


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :wave: hope you guys are goood!!


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

good morning fam hope you guys are having a good day thanks liz and chino for your help yesterday I really do appreciate.I might be able to take the parts to your shop tomorrow .along with your trunk part.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T.T.T


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## HYDRO 64

*To
The 
Top
For 
The 
Family!!!!!*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 05:15 PM~20375642
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE LIL BRO... TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR VISITS TO OUR THREAD... MUCH LOVE FOR YA MIJO...
> *


*OHYEAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin*:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANK YOU ALL BUT LAYITLOW IS ON CRACK RIGHT NOW, I WOULD POST UPDATES BUT FOR THE PAST COUPLE A DAYS I CAN'T EVEN SEE THE POST ON HERE... WELL HERE GOES A TTT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 21 2011, 09:09 PM~20393621
> *THANK YOU ALL BUT LAYITLOW IS ON CRACK RIGHT NOW, I WOULD POST UPDATES BUT FOR THE PAST COUPLE A DAYS I CAN'T EVEN SEE THE POST ON HERE... WELL HERE GOES A TTT...
> *


Sounds like your pc is trippin.. Mine has locked up a few times but nothing major..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON, ALL I SEE IS THE 1ST. PAGE, I CAN GET THE POST BUT ONLY WHEN I POST CAN I SEE THEM, SO LET ME TAKE THE TIME TO SAY, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS MARK... LOL... AND DAVID, RYDER, ELY, MR. CHAVEZ, BRATT, AND KAK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 21 2011, 11:01 PM~20394573
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON, ALL I SEE IS THE 1ST. PAGE, I CAN GET THE POST BUT ONLY WHEN I POST CAN I SEE THEM, SO LET ME TAKE THE TIME TO SAY, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS MARK... LOL... AND DAVID, RYDER, ELY, MR. CHAVEZ, BRATT, AND KAK...  :biggrin:
> *


I had a problem last week, I couldn't see any pics just an [x] So I rebootd and problem fixed. I'm sure you have tried that though.. Hope you can get in order..


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20394573
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON, ALL I SEE IS THE 1ST. PAGE, I CAN GET THE POST BUT ONLY WHEN I POST CAN I SEE THEM, SO LET ME TAKE THE TIME TO SAY, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS MARK... LOL... AND DAVID, RYDER, ELY, MR. CHAVEZ, BRATT, AND KAK...  :biggrin:
> *


 ive been having probs too i just clean out the cookies and it starts loading fine again....


----------



## VeronikA

Hi Liz!!
I had some probs wit LIL too.. but it works pretty cool already..hope you will be able to get back to us soon! We miss you here girl!!!! Have a cool Friday gorgeous!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: NIce pics on Face Liz! You're really one good looking cookie!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL PEEPS LAYITLOW IS STILL TRIPPINTRIED TO REBOOT,CLEARED ALL COOKIES,AND WELL STILL NO GO??? BUT THANKS MARK, RYDER, AND MY DEAR AMIGA VERONIKA FOR BUMPING THE THREAD HEY IT'S ALLOWING THE IMAGE UPLOADER TODAY, LET ME TRY TO DOWNLOAD SOME UPDATES LATER... WELL MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 05:51 AM~20397096
> *WELL PEEPS LAYITLOW IS STILL TRIPPINTRIED TO REBOOT,CLEARED ALL COOKIES,AND WELL STILL NO GO??? BUT THANKS MARK, RYDER, AND MY DEAR AMIGA VERONIKA FOR BUMPING THE THREAD HEY IT'S ALLOWING THE IMAGE UPLOADER TODAY, LET ME TRY TO DOWNLOAD SOME UPDATES LATER... WELL MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU...
> *


if the image uploader is tripin just start a photobucket account.... thats what i use, i dont use the LIL uploader... ive been missin your updates :chuck:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Oct 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18880383]
*TTMFT!*


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz! :wave: Thanx for All the Love and Photo Comments on Facebook lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

RYDER, WILL TRY TO UPDATE LATER ON TOMORROW EVENING, I HAVE A CRAZY DAY LINED UP TOMORROW BUT I WILL TRY POSTING FROM HOME... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY FRIEND... :biggrin: 


MARK, ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU ARE AWSOME... (TRUE STORY) LOL... SERIOUSLY THANKS AMIGO... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ENJOY THIS EASTER WEEKEND... :biggrin: 


HI BRATT, ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR... MUCH LOVE FOR YA... THANKS FOR BUMPING THE THREAD MAMA... :biggrin: 


WELL SORRY ALL, BUT IT'S A WRAP, GOT TO BE UP BY 3:00 AM OUR TIME... BUT BEFORE I GO TO BED JUST WANT TO BUMP THE THREAD BACK TTMFT...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 04:31 PM~20400818
> *RYDER, WILL TRY TO UPDATE LATER ON TOMORROW EVENING, I HAVE A CRAZY DAY LINED UP TOMORROW BUT I WILL TRY POSTING FROM HOME... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY FRIEND... :biggrin:
> MARK, ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU ARE AWSOME... (TRUE STORY) LOL... SERIOUSLY THANKS AMIGO... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ENJOY THIS EASTER WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> HI BRATT, ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR... MUCH LOVE FOR YA... THANKS FOR BUMPING THE THREAD MAMA... :biggrin:
> WELL SORRY ALL, BUT IT'S A WRAP, GOT TO BE UP BY 3:00 AM OUR TIME... BUT BEFORE I GO TO BED JUST WANT TO BUMP THE THREAD BACK TTMFT...
> *


its all good ma, i dig what you and chino do and rep. im a loyal fan/addict. need my fix :cheesy: and can i say DAAAAYAMM! 3am im still dreaming about topless caddys with matching hynas. :wow: catch you next episode... :inout:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 23 2011, 12:23 AM~20398457
> *Dreamwork Customs,Oct 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18880383]
> TTMFT!
> *


*


rrrrrrrrr :biggrin: :biggrin: that ride looks bad ass!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## VeronikA

Liz here is my Sat bump in return for you mama!!!!!! Have a sweet time this weekend and have some chocolate girl okay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Take care my dear :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Easter *Liz n Chino!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS JUST GOT HOME FROM NEVADA, AND WANTED TO THANK MY EVER SO DEAR AND COOL FRIENDS, BRATT, MARK, RYDER AND VERONIKA, YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME!!! THANK YOU FOR KEEPING US ON TOP... MUCH LOVE GUYS BUT I NEED TO GO MIMIS NOW, NO HIBERNATION TIME, BUT NO WORRIES, CHINO, AND I ARE BOTH GONNA HIBERNATE TOMORROW... MUCH LOVE, AND PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR NOT BUMPING TODAY, I AM EXHUSTED...STAY TRUE, GUYS AND RYDER, I HAVEN'T FORGOT THE PICS... THIS SHIT IS STILL ON WACK STATUS, BUT I WILL POST PICS. MONDAY, SORRY GUYS BUT AS FOR NOW CAN'T QUOTE NO ONE, MAN 4 DAYS AND THIS SHIT IS STILL TRIPPING... , I'LL TAKE PIC AND POST IT SO YOU ALL KNOW THE BULLSH*T I AM TALKING ABOUT... WELL GOOD NIGHT GOD BLESS, AND MAY YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL EASTER SUNDAY, PASS OVER SUNDAY, IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN EITHER OR, HAVE A WONDERFUL SUNDAY...  MUCH LOVE FOR ALL OF YOU...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 24 2011, 08:28 AM~20406820
> *HEY GUYS JUST GOT HOME FROM NEVADA, AND WANTED TO THANK MY EVER SO DEAR AND COOL FRIENDS, BRATT, MARK, RYDER AND VERONIKA, YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME!!! THANK YOU FOR KEEPING US ON TOP... MUCH LOVE GUYS BUT I NEED TO GO MIMIS NOW, NO HIBERNATION TIME, BUT NO WORRIES, CHINO, AND I ARE BOTH GONNA HIBERNATE TOMORROW... MUCH LOVE, AND PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR NOT BUMPING TODAY, I AM EXHUSTED...STAY TRUE, GUYS AND RYDER, I HAVEN'T FORGOT THE PICS... THIS SHIT IS STILL ON WACK STATUS, BUT I WILL POST PICS. MONDAY, SORRY GUYS BUT AS FOR NOW CAN'T QUOTE NO ONE, MAN 4 DAYS AND THIS SHIT IS STILL TRIPPING... , I'LL TAKE PIC AND POST IT SO YOU ALL KNOW THE BULLSH*T I AM TALKING ABOUT... WELL GOOD NIGHT GOD BLESS, AND MAY YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL EASTER SUNDAY, PASS OVER SUNDAY, IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE  IN EITHER OR, HAVE A WONDERFUL SUNDAY...  MUCH LOVE FOR ALL OF YOU...
> *



That's cool Liz I think we all understand you are one hella busy sexy chick and would forgive you everything :biggrin: :biggrin: Have some good rest mama like you should on Sunday and happy Easter!!!
Take care Liz!! We love you too sweetie!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Happy Rabbit Day :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

to the top. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 03:25 PM~20409030
> * :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS  :biggrin:
> *


x2 and nice avi too


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## bigshod




----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 26 2011, 08:28 AM~20421322
> *
> *



Whuts up? Easter Bunny didn't drop anything on your doorstep? :biggrin:  


Hi LIZ!!! Wish you wonderful day! Thank you for letting me know on Facebook!!! Im really happy you finally got that package :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yaaaaay Im really excited hahaha

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 19 2011, 11:03 AM~20373160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE...


















:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20421544
> *Whuts up? Easter Bunny didn't drop anything on your doorstep?  :biggrin:
> Hi LIZ!!! Wish you wonderful day! Thank you for letting me know on Facebook!!! Im really happy you finally got that package :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Yaaaaay Im really excited hahaha
> 
> :wave:
> *


miss liz


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope Everything is okay Liz, I know your a busy bee and were having computer troubles Hope you had a Good Day Today and have a Wonderful Wednesday Beautiful! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*THIS IS THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH...*


----------



## DETONATER

Hey liz, at the bottom right of the page look for this "Outline · [ Standard ] · Linear+" · Place your mouse over each one of these and left click to see your page change into differend style views.. Maybe this is you issue.. Glad to see you back! :biggrin:

Might be set to "[outline]" instead of [standard]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARK YOU ARE MY NEW BESTEST FRIEND... IT WORKED.... YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! THANKS COMP. WIZ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 09:45 PM~20428566
> *MARK YOU ARE MY NEW BESTEST FRIEND... IT WORKED.... YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! THANKS COMP. WIZ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Right on... :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20428598
> *Right on... :biggrin: :h5:
> *


YAY I CAN QUOTE AGAIN... THANKS MARK... I WAS ALREADY GETTING READY TO SAY F*CK LAYITLOW... LMAO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 26 2011, 09:23 PM~20428317]
*TTMFT*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 10:21 PM~20428910
> *=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 26 2011, 09:23 PM~20428317]
> TTMFT
> *


*

THANKS FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORD MARK, CHINO SAYS THANKS TOO... YOU KNOW LIFE IS FUNNY SOMETIMES IT ACTUALLY THROW A FEW GOOD PEEPS IN THE MIX, AND MAKES LIFE A JOURNEY, I HOPE WE GET TO MEET UP SOON SO WE CAN ALL GO OUT AND KICK IT... I MISSED YOU GUYS TOO... :happysad:*


----------



## DETONATER

If things go right we should be hitting a spot by next week.. or sooner ..if everything lines up right.  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 26 2011, 10:00 PM~20424894
> *miss liz
> *



totally understand  our diva is back yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :biggrin: :biggrin: no more tears homie :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 04:23 AM~20428317
> *THIS IS THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh my god Liz! You have no idea how I feel right now.. you're amazing...It really means a lot to me. Someone can think it's just a painting from mad chick in Europe but you gave me in return more than you think. This is not a joke I really appreciate you took a time to send me those amazing pics. And you my dear friend looks totally sexy on that pic! Seriously mama! Chino is one damn lucky man  Say big hi to him from me please. He did absolutely amazing job on his dads truck. You know I am a truck girl so this project touched me a lot.. and love his fresh dodge truck look. It turned out awesome. I love all dodgee deatils As Mark already mentioned your father-in-law must be very proud man and father at the same time. 
Liz thank you so so much again! I feel totally lucky right nowI might come back in few minutes and comment all that again! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 27 2011, 06:00 AM~20429199
> *If things go right we should be hitting a spot by next week.. or sooner ..if everything lines up right.    :biggrin:
> *


Mark thanks a lot for helping out Liz with her LIL problem :biggrin: definitely missed her company here.... :happysad: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20429199-->
> 
> 
> 
> If things go right we should be hitting a spot by next week.. or sooner ..if everything lines up right.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOUNDS GREAT BUT EVEN IF YOU TWO JUST WANT TO COME TO SHOP AND KICK IT WE HAVE TV AND SOFAS WE CAN ALL KICK IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME??? I JUST LIKE THE TIMES I HAVE KICKED IT WITH ANGEL... AND I KNOW CHINO, LIKES TO KICK IT WITH YOU TOO... BUT WHEN EVER OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:03 PM~20429228
> *totally understand  our diva is back yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :biggrin:  :biggrin: no more tears homie :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 11:17 PM~20429307
> *Oh my god Liz! You have no idea how I feel right now.. you're amazing...It really means a lot to me. Someone can think it's just a painting from mad chick in Europe  but you gave me in return more than you think. This is not a joke I really appreciate you took a time to send me those amazing pics. And you my dear friend looks totally sexy on that pic! Seriously mama! Chino is one damn lucky man  Say big hi to him from me please. He did absolutely amazing job on his dads truck. You know I am a truck girl so this project touched me a lot.. and love his fresh dodge truck look. It turned out awesome. I love all dodgee deatils As Mark already mentioned your father-in-law must be very proud man and father at the same time.
> Liz thank you so so much again! I feel totally lucky right nowI might come back in few minutes and comment all that again!  :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... MAMA MAYBE YOU ARE A LIL CRAZY??? I THINK THAT IS WHY WE UNDERSTAND EACHOTHER SO WELL... CRAZY IS AS CRAZY DOES MAMA, AND THIS CRAZY WOMAN LOVES WHAT YOU DO... YOU ARE GREAT AT WHAT YOU DO MAMA, AND YOU HAVE YOUR OWN FLAVOR, INCASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED CHINO, AND I LOVE TO BE DIFFERNT TOO... :biggrin: I AM GLAD MY JOY BRINGS YOU HAPPINESS MAMA... THANK YOU FOR THE PAINTING I TRULY LOVE IT... I MUST HAVE SHOWN IT OFF TO MY MAMA, MY SIS, MY KIDS, AND PEOPLE WHO GO TO THE SHOP... :biggrin: SO THANKYOU FOR GIVING ME THE CHANCE TO SHOW OFF... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MAMA...


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 09:23 PM~20428317
> *THIS IS THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hi Liz truck looks bad ass dam kind of sucks that we didn't know you guys passed thru vegas and we missed you guys pero ni modo para otra vez take care hope you, chino and the fam. had a good easter :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 11:14 PM~20370508
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT ALL TOMORROW IS APROACHING... LOL.. PEACE OUT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20428317
> *THIS IS THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Still can't believe that.. Liz you've made my day so amazing... thank you so much again for posting those pics! You're awesome my dear!!Thank you so much for being so hearty!!Have a lovely wednesday and take care for now!! Talk later Liz! Much love :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 27 2011, 12:27 AM~20428369
> *Hey liz, at the bottom right of the page look for this "Outline · [ Standard ] · Linear+"   ·  Place your mouse over each one of these and left click to see your page change into differend style views.. Maybe this is you issue.. Glad to see you back!  :biggrin:
> 
> Might be set to "[outline]" instead of [standard]
> *


I just seen what she was talking about and you got to her 1st :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie+Apr 27 2011, 12:35 AM~20429615-->
> 
> 
> 
> hi Liz truck looks bad ass dam kind of sucks that we didn't know you guys passed thru vegas and we missed you guys pero ni modo para otra vez take care hope you, chino and the fam. had a good easter :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... LOUIE, SORRY, DON'T FEEL BAD BRO. I DIDN'T EVEN LET MY PRIMITO KNOW I WAS DOING A HIT AND RUN IN VEGAS... LOL... BESIDES WE NEVER HIT THE STRIP, ONLY THE STATE LINE WHEN WE GO TO MISQUITE... THAT'S OUR HALF WAY POINT TO MY BROTHER-IN-LAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 27 2011, 12:43 AM~20429628
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS, FOR THE BUMP, ALWAYS APPRECIATE THE FEED BACK BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 06:02 AM~20430105
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU BRO... COOL OF YOU TO DROP IN AND DROP A POST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 03:46 PM~20433494
> *Still can't believe that.. Liz you've made my day so amazing... thank you so much again for posting those pics! You're awesome my dear!!Thank you so much for being so hearty!!Have a lovely wednesday and take care for now!! Talk later Liz! Much love :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN MAMA, I FELT THE SAME WAY WHEN I RECIEVED IT RIGHT NOW IT IS ON TOP OF A LOVE SEAT THAT IS IN MY OFFICE, SO I CAN ADMIRE IT ALL DAY... :biggrin: :happysad:  I TOTALLY LOVE IT...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 04:22 PM~20433743
> *I just seen what she was talking about and you got to her 1st :h5: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS KAK... OH AND THAT IS ONE BAD AS WHITE BITCH ON YOUR AVATAR, THE STUD GOT A RUN FOR HIS MONEY I BET... I LOVE PITS...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 27 2011, 06:26 AM~20429353-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... MAMA MAYBE YOU ARE A LIL CRAZY??? I THINK THAT IS WHY WE UNDERSTAND EACHOTHER SO WELL... CRAZY IS AS CRAZY DOES MAMA, AND THIS CRAZY WOMAN LOVES WHAT YOU DO... YOU ARE GREAT AT WHAT YOU DO MAMA, AND YOU HAVE YOUR OWN FLAVOR, INCASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED CHINO, AND I LOVE TO BE DIFFERNT TOO... :biggrin: I AM GLAD MY JOY BRINGS YOU HAPPINESS MAMA... THANK YOU FOR THE PAINTING I TRULY LOVE IT... I MUST HAVE SHOWN IT OFF TO MY MAMA, MY SIS, MY KIDS, AND PEOPLE WHO GO TO THE SHOP... :biggrin: SO THANKYOU FOR GIVING ME THE CHANCE TO SHOW OFF... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MAMA...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha I am definitely a lil crazy and maybe that's why I have a chance to see the world in more positive way than the others :biggrin: and I really do enjoying that :biggrin: :biggrin: and I definitely feel we are on the same road Liz! I love the way you are
> You definitely made my day brighter! AMAZING feeling
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 03:56 AM~20436099
> *I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN MAMA, I FELT THE SAME WAY WHEN I RECIEVED IT RIGHT NOW IT IS ON TOP OF A LOVE SEAT THAT IS IN MY OFFICE, SO I CAN ADMIRE IT ALL DAY...  :biggrin:  :happysad:   I TOTALLY LOVE IT...
> *


Awwwww that's awesomeyou're so nice Liz! Really appreciate all that attention about that painting... it really makes feel so good :happysad: 
Thank you!!!
Have a wonderful day/night :biggrin: :biggrin: Talk later sexy!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 04:22 PM~20433743
> *I just seen what she was talking about and you got to her 1st :h5: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Liz!! Im freaking tired get back to you in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin: I have 2.00 am  

Hope you having a nice day over there!! Take care sweetie!!  :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20428317
> *THIS IS THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH...</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/Family%20Picture%20174.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Wow to Everything Except the Computer Crap, but I'm Glad its all Fixed Now!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 28 2011, 11:26 AM~20440029-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTMFT!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 04:27 PM~20442053
> *Hey Liz!! Im freaking tired get back to you in the morning :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have 2.00 am
> 
> Hope you having a nice day over there!! Take care sweetie!!   :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WORRIES MAMA, IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY HERE IN CALI... HOPE YOU GOT YOUR REST SWEETIE... ALWAYS APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Apr 28 2011, 07:59 PM~20443705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW... I GOT TO LEFT CLICK SAVE THIS IMAGE... THANKS MONDO, I WILL RETURN THE BAD ASS COMMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL FORGOT MY CAMERAS USB CABLE SO WILL POST UP UPDATES OF MARIO'S 75 RAGHOUSE, AND THE LITTLE COLLISION WE DID TOMORROW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 28 2011, 08:07 PM~20443759
> *Wow to Everything Except the Computer Crap, but I'm Glad its all Fixed Now!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


HEY THERE MS. BRAT MISSED YOUR COMMENT MAMA, MY BAD... :happysad: THANKS FOR THE LOVE HUN, YOU KNOW I APPRECIATE YOU GUYS DROPPING THEM LINES... MUCHO LOVE AND RESPECT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin: 




























MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE... 






































WILL POST END PRODUCT TOMORROW... :happysad:


----------



## Steve9663

CDCTTT :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good liz? the altima coming along... did chino rub the bumper cover? just wondering...


----------



## peter cruz

Hi Chino & Liz, I hope all is well for you two and your Familia Y CC. Clowny's dash looks so bad azz CDC. I can hardly wait for his ride and vicla to bust out soon. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Hi Liz!    hope you have a nice day! It's Friday finally!!! Yaaaaaaaay
Wish you beautiful and funny Friday my dear friend! Hope you have some nice plans for weekend..much love mama talk to you later!!


----------



## DETONATER

So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: Aww we gotta wait to see the updates I'm ready now lol jk  Hope you had a great friday and enjoy your weekend girl!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20444119]
HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin: 


























MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE... 




































WILL POST END PRODUCT TOMORROW... :happysad:
[/quote]



















RYDER IT WAS AN AFTERMARKET BUMPER, WHICH CHINO, SCUFFED... :biggrin: BUT HERE GOES THE END PRODUCT...


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: brand NEW! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Apr 28 2011, 11:42 PM~20445558-->
> 
> 
> 
> CDCTTT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS STEVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by peter [email protected] 29 2011, 12:43 PM~20448352
> *Hi Chino & Liz,  I hope all is well for you two and your Familia Y CC.  Clowny's dash looks so bad azz CDC.  I can hardly wait for his ride and vicla to bust out soon.</span> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS PETE, CLOWNY SHOULD BE PICKING IT UP ON MONDAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 01:50 PM~20448754
> *Hi Liz!      hope you have a nice day! It's Friday finally!!! Yaaaaaaaay
> Wish you beautiful and funny Friday my dear friend! Hope you have some nice plans for weekend..much love mama talk to you later!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOPE YOU HAD A FUN FRIDAY ALSO MAMA, ALL THE PLANS I HAVE FOR TOMORROW IS SLEEP, SLEEP, AND MORE SLEEP... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 06:51 PM~20450471
> *So I know for sure when I put this on_____________________________________________I'm going to need these to stop... :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/intakeandbrakes.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING BAD ASS MARK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 07:32 PM~20450770
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'> :wave: Aww we gotta wait to see the updates I'm ready now lol jk   Hope you had a great friday and enjoy your weekend girl!**
> *


WELL NEXT POST WILL HAVE PLENTY GONNA GO SMOKE A CIG. BE RIGHT BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20444119]
> HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST END PRODUCT TOMORROW... :happysad:





















RYDER IT WAS AN AFTERMARKET BUMPER, WHICH CHINO, SCUFFED... :biggrin: BUT HERE GOES THE END PRODUCT...
[/quote]
Wow that Aftermarket Bumper fit Good Looks Brand New Again lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARIO'S 75 RAG GETTING THE DASH PAINTED... :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Wow, the rag is coming together.. Looking CDC style...! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 09:24 PM~20451122
> *Wow, the rag is coming together.. Looking CDC style...!  :biggrin:
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COUNTY BLUES AND ALL IT'S LIL TOUCHES OF BLUE... :biggrin: 



























































































WELL JUST A GOOD CLEANING AND THIS ONE IS GONE ON MONDAY, OWNER WILL BE FINISHING IT OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS THIS RIDE DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE THAT WILL BE GETTING A LIL DREAMWORKS TOUCH... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON ELYS 79 MONTE CARLOS... :0 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SLEEPY'S WAGON, GETTING READY TO GET THE MOBSTER TREATMENT... :0 :wow: :biggrin:  



























































































NOW THIS RIDE RIGHT HERE IS GONNA GET THE LOYAL HOMIE, BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, hi_ryder

HEY RYDER SO ARE THOSE ENOUGH FOR NOW??? LOL...
:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 09:53 PM~20451302
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, hi_ryder
> 
> HEY RYDER SO ARE THOSE ENOUGH FOR NOW??? LOL...
> :biggrin:
> *


It's Enuff for me lol thanx for sharing! :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder

lookin good liz :cheesy: looks like cars dont hand around your shop for too long. and i got one thing to say about after market bumpers (aka taiwan) :barf: hope it didnt give chino too much trouble... looks like he worked his magic to get it fittin right... the body shop manager at my joint wont even let them in the door, hed rather prime and sand back up an original tore up one... and we often do... ive got aftermarket tail lights on my 91 vp commodore and they fit like holy hell lol. guess its all on the customers budget... big up to liz and chino :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 01:53 PM~20451302
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, hi_ryder
> 
> HEY RYDER SO ARE THOSE ENOUGH FOR NOW??? LOL...
> :biggrin:
> *


im in here when all the other light weights are sleepin or wanking themselves... i missed you during your computer glitch thing :uh:

also next time im in LA im hittin the empire for sherzies, checkin out where dreams come true, chino's dreamwork customs...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20451322-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's Enuff for me lol thanx for sharing! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:03 PM~20451374
> *lookin good liz  :cheesy: looks like cars dont hand around your shop for too long. and i got one thing to say about after market bumpers (aka taiwan)  :barf: hope it didnt give chino too much trouble... looks like he worked his magic to get it fittin right...  the body shop manager at my joint wont even let them in the door, hed rather prime and sand back up an original tore up one... and we often do... ive got aftermarket tail lights on my 91 vp commodore and they fit like holy hell lol. guess its all on the customers budget... big up to liz and chino  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL WHAT CAN I SAY RYDER, BUT WE FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT AFTERMARKETS, BUT IF THAT'S WHAT THE INSURANCE IS PAYING FOR, THEN THAT'S WHAT WE USE, BESIDES, CHINO IS GREAT WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING THEM PIECES OF CRAP FIT... FUNNY THE INSURANCE COMPANY PERFFERED A AFTERMARKET TO REPAIR, AND REFINISH IT??? ORIGINAL WASN'T TO BAD EITHER... CHINO MAY REPAIR IT AND I WILL THROW IT ON CRAIGS LIST??? LET'S SEE???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 29 2011, 09:05 PM~20451395
> *im in here when all the other light weights are sleepin or wanking themselves... i missed you during your computer glitch thing  :uh:
> 
> also next time im in LA im hittin the empire for sherzies, checkin out where dreams come true, chino's dreamwork customs...
> *


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE MAD PROPS. BUDDY... TOTALLY LOVED IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I HATE MY CAMERA, THIS CADY HAS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL SHIFT IN COLOR, THAT I CAN NEVER SEEM TO CAPTURE... IT IS AWSOME IN PERSON...


----------



## hi_ryder

get up there


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 05:51 AM~20453055
> *get up there
> *


THANKS RYDER... WELL HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEKEND... CATCH YOU ALL LATER... :biggrin: NOT SURE IF MY MAN IS GONNA GO TRY TO FINISH OFF A 75 ON DONKS THAT WE HAVE AT THE SHOP, BUT AS SOON AS HE DOES, I WILL POST PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 11:23 PM~20451558
> *I HATE MY CAMERA, THIS CADY HAS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL SHIFT IN COLOR, THAT I CAN NEVER SEEM TO CAPTURE... IT IS AWSOME IN PERSON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from what mark tells me this mothafucka blings!!! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:13 PM~20455097
> *from what mark tells me this mothafucka blings!!!  :wow:
> *


BOY DOES IT, BUT YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET THE BLING ON FILM, THE PART I HATE IS, YOU KNOW HOW WHEN YOU MIX MORE THAN A FEW FLAKES, THE FLAKES SHIFT COLORS DEPENDING ON THE LIGHTING, AND THE COLOR I LOVE, NEVER COMES THRU... COUNTY BLUES LOOKS LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN A BABYBLUE, AND TOURQUISE, IT IS AWSOME COLOR, WELL ONCE IT IS DONE AND HITS THE SHOWS AND MAGAZINE, YOU ALL WILL KNOW WHAT I MEAN... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 05:18 PM~20455117
> *BOY DOES IT, BUT YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET THE BLING ON FILM, THE PART I HATE IS, YOU KNOW HOW WHEN YOU MIX MORE THAN A FEW FLAKES, THE FLAKES SHIFT COLORS DEPENDING ON THE LIGHTING, AND THE COLOR I LOVE, NEVER COMES THRU... COUNTY BLUES LOOKS LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN A BABYBLUE, AND TOURQUISE, IT IS AWSOME COLOR, WELL ONCE IT IS DONE AND HITS THE SHOWS AND MAGAZINE, YOU ALL WILL KNOW WHAT I MEAN... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know what u mean  its fucking irritating!! im gonna go and warranty my camera and try to upgrade and get something that will capture da colors a lot better.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:29 PM~20455156
> *yeah  i know what u mean    its fucking irritating!! im gonna go and warranty my camera and try to upgrade and get something that will capture da colors a lot better.
> *


I AM GONNA HAVE TO DO THE SAME, CUZ I HATE THAT I CAN NEVER GET THE COLORS OR DETAIL THAT GREAT WITH A REGULAR POCKET CAMERA... I LOVE THE NEW COLORS YOU BUSTED OUT COMPA, LOOKING REAL GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=Dreamwork Customs,Apr 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20444119]
> HERE'S THIS COLLISION WE JUST GOT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CHINO ROCKS!!! OH WHAT A DIFFERENCE A FEW HOURS MAKE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST END PRODUCT TOMORROW... :happysad:





















RYDER IT WAS AN AFTERMARKET BUMPER, WHICH CHINO, SCUFFED... :biggrin: BUT HERE GOES THE END PRODUCT...
[/quote]


Serious??? Wow Liz!! Chino is bad ass hardworker! Great job! Looks awesome!! I would say maybe it looks even better than before that collision :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 03:45 AM~20451256
> *SLEEPY'S WAGON, GETTING READY TO GET THE MOBSTER TREATMENT... :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THIS RIDE RIGHT HERE IS GONNA GET THE LOYAL HOMIE, BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER LOVE... :biggrin:
> *


awwwww I love vagons.... oh my god. I always wished to paint some vagon with some sexy chic in bikinis only... never saved time for that one.. you might inspire me to do it finally. Can't wait to see the final look of this beauty!! Wow Im sure this will be another Chinos bad ass project!! Much respect to you guys!!! Love what you doing! Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday sweetie!! And thanks a lot for sharing those pics with us!! Im very exciting to see the final look of that vagon :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> RYDER IT WAS AN AFTERMARKET BUMPER, WHICH CHINO, SCUFFED... :biggrin: BUT HERE GOES THE END PRODUCT...


Serious??? Wow Liz!! Chino is bad ass hardworker! Great job! Looks awesome!! I would say maybe it looks even better than before that collision :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

THANKS MAMA, MY CHINO, REALLY IS AMAZING WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT HOW HE IS A ONE MAN SHOW... NOT MANY FOLKS CAN DO ALL HE KNOWS HOW TO DO... IT SEEMS EVERYTHING HE TAKES ON, HE MASTERS... :biggrin: HE WANTS TO START LEARNING TO ENGRAVE, WHICH TO ME MAKES PERFECT SENSE SINCE HE USE TO TATTOO FOR ABOUT 10YRS... BUT THEN HE GOT 100% INTO DOING CARS, BUT HONESTLY, I KNOW IF HE GETS INTO ENGRAVING, HE WILL MASTER THAT TOO... MAYBE THEN HE CAN SLOW DOWN ON THE RESTORATIONS, AND JUST TAKE IN LIKE A FEW RIDES A YEAR... :happysad: HE DESERVES A BREAK... HOPING TO BUY THE EQUIPMENT HE NEEDS SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

think an imax 3d movie will catch those awesome colors, ill make some calls. na for real though id love to see CDC 3D at IMAX! guess ill just have to hit the shop next time im in tinsel town... i mean land of loc's and 100 spokes...


----------



## cutebratt04

Omg I Know the Engraving will be Bad Ass he should do some on the Wagon its got the windows for it lol omg I can't wait to see what he will do with the engraving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> Serious??? Wow Liz!! Chino is bad ass hardworker! Great job! Looks awesome!! I would say maybe it looks even better than before that collision :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


THANKS MAMA, MY CHINO, REALLY IS AMAZING WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT HOW HE IS A ONE MAN SHOW... NOT MANY FOLKS CAN DO ALL HE KNOWS HOW TO DO... IT SEEMS EVERYTHING HE TAKES ON, HE MASTERS... :biggrin: HE WANTS TO START LEARNING TO ENGRAVE, WHICH TO ME MAKES PERFECT SENSE SINCE HE USE TO TATTOO FOR ABOUT 10YRS... BUT THEN HE GOT 100% INTO DOING CARS, BUT HONESTLY, I KNOW IF HE GETS INTO ENGRAVING, HE WILL MASTER THAT TOO... MAYBE THEN HE CAN SLOW DOWN ON THE RESTORATIONS, AND JUST TAKE IN LIKE A FEW RIDES A YEAR... :happysad: HE DESERVES A BREAK... HOPING TO BUY THE EQUIPMENT HE NEEDS SOON... :biggrin:
[/quote]


No way are you serious? That's totally amazing... customers will feel like in the heaven to get all that in one place and all such a good quality. And Im freaking surprise Chino was tattooing too.... who the hell is this guy??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't know anybody with so many skills in one package. You guys makes perfect couple really!! Im so impressed :happysad: 
Can't wait to see some very first engraved pieces.. say to Chino big Hi from me. I wish him best of luck. I know he doesn't need that but at least it could make him a lil bit happy to know he has a big mad tiny fan in Europe!! Big props!
You keep surprising me every single day my dear!! That's awesome and I love it!!

Much love to you and your fam sweetie! Hope your back is much better... that's interesting... I have a same problem.. that's why you can see me painting in very weird positions always.. but I just can't stand any other. And Im just 25 yrs old .. Im scare of 30.. Im sure it will be much worse by then..  sucks...
Anyway have a wonderful Sunday Liz! Much love!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2011, 04:15 AM~20456692
> *Omg I Know the Engraving will be Bad Ass he should do some on the Wagon its got the windows for it lol omg I can't wait to see what he will do with the engraving! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Me too :biggrin: :biggrin: hey Bratt have a nice day girl  :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 07:20 AM~20458275
> *Me too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hey Bratt have a nice day girl   :happysad:
> *


Thanx Veronika! Hi Liz! I Hope my Two Favorite Ladies Have a Very Nice Sunday Love Yall! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Real nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowmemory

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> think an imax 3d movie will catch those awesome colors, ill make some calls. na for real though id love to see CDC 3D at IMAX! guess ill just have to hit the shop next time im in tinsel town... i mean land of loc's and 100 spokes...




*AWWW... TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY BRATT... WENT OUT WITH MARK AND ANGEL AND HAD PLENTY OF FUN... I AM SOOO GLAD WE MET MARK CUZ ME AND ANGEL ARE LIKE TO PEAS IN A POD... TOTALLY CAN TALK AND KICK IT WITH HER ALL NIGHT... :biggrin:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+May 1 2011, 01:43 PM~20460109-->
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice work!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO... APPRECIATE THE COMMENT...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowmemory_@May 1 2011, 02:00 PM~20460157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU, MUCH APPRECIATED TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MS. VERONIKA, I AM GONNA DO A LIL ONE STROKE PAINTING AND POST IT UP, IT IS SIMPLE COMPARED TO WHAT YOU DO, I HAVEN'T PAINTED FLOWERS SINCE MY MOTHER-IN-LAW PASSED AWAY BACK IN 2004, BUT YOU HAVE INSPIRED ME TO TRY IT AGAIN... THANKS VERONIKA, YOUR FRIENDSHIP HAS REALLY MADE A DIFFERENCE IN ME... I AM HAPPY WE MET ON LAY IT LOW MAMA... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT MONDAY TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 05:53 AM~20463876
> *HEY MS. VERONIKA, THAT MAKES TWO OF US, CHINO IS VERY TALENTED AND ARTISTIC, I TOTALLY AM HIS # 1 TRUE FAN, AND RIGHT HAND... EVERYTHING HE WANTS TO TRY, I ALWAYS BACK HIM UP AND ENCOURAGE CHINO, CUZ I KNOW HE CAN JUST ABOUT DO ANYTHING HE PUTS HIS MIND TO DO... BUT HE ALSO NEEDS A GOOD BREAK FROM ALL THE BS... GIRL I FEEL FOR YOU MY BACK STARTED AFTER MY ACCIDENT, BUT SEEMS TO GET WORST AND WORST... BUT THAT'S LIFE... HOPE YOURS GETS BETTER MAMA
> *



That's perfect! It's not usual to see such a cool couple in these days!! Wish you only the best Liz! I was actually thinking if he is able to take a brake some time... because it looks like he works 24/7 !  
Aww sorry to hear about your back.. I do my yoga.. love that thing and it always helped me so much.. but it takes a lot of time.. and I just don't have too much free time.. but it really helps.. you might try some specific kind of yoga and it might help you a lil bit from your pain.. I pray for better day for you my dear Liz!
Have a good sleep and sweet dreams girl!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 06:29 AM~20464107
> *HEY THERE MS. VERONIKA, I AM GONNA DO A LIL ONE STROKE PAINTING AND POST IT UP, IT IS SIMPLE COMPARED TO WHAT YOU DO, I HAVEN'T PAINTED FLOWERS SINCE MY MOTHER-IN-LAW PASSED AWAY BACK IN 2004, BUT YOU HAVE INSPIRED ME TO TRY IT AGAIN... THANKS VERONIKA, YOUR FRIENDSHIP HAS REALLY MADE A DIFFERENCE IN ME... I AM HAPPY WE MET ON LAY IT LOW MAMA... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT MONDAY TOO... :biggrin:
> *



Heey Liz! Awwwwww you have no idea how I feel now.. it's really amazing feeling to have a chance motivate somebody else... ohhh I can't wait to see some of your works... hope you will have relaxing time and enjoy tha painting... that's awesome! You've surprised me really. I feel so good right now.. :happysad: :happysad: Im sure you have your very own style and it's all about that only... to do you own thing, your own way and having a good time during that. My dearest I feel totally same thing with you too. I thank every day for the very first time we got to each other. Love you too and can't wait to see your new thing!!!!Good night sweetie!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 11:32 PM~20464124
> *That's perfect! It's not usual to see such a cool couple in these days!! Wish you only the best Liz! I was actually thinking if he is able to take a brake some time... because it looks like he works 24/7 !
> Aww sorry to hear about your back.. I do my yoga.. love that thing and it always helped me so much.. but it takes a lot of time.. and I just don't have too much free time.. but it really helps.. you might try some specific kind of yoga and it might help you a lil bit from your pain.. I pray for better day for you my dear Liz!
> Have a good sleep and sweet dreams girl!!!
> *


YOGA HUH??? WELL I DON'T THINK MY BACK IS QUITE UP TO THAT JUST YET, I NEED TO SEE A ORTHOPEDIC, IT IS INJURED, BUT I AM A BIG GIRL, THERE ARE GOOD DAYS AND BAD DAY, WHICH RECENTY I HAVE HAD MY SHARE OF BAD DAYS... CHINO, AND I ARE A ROLLOR COASTER, WE HAVE OUR UPS AND DOWNS, BUT WE ARE RIDERS, AND WE ARE IN THIS RIDE FOR THE LONG RUN... :biggrin: TOMORROW I WILL TAKE MORE UP DATES... HE REALLY DOES NEED A VACATION THOUGH HE WORKS PRETTY HARD FROM MON-FRIDAY, AND THEN DOES COMMUNITY SERVICE... ON THE WEEKENDS... SO YES HE WORKS 7 DAYS A WEEK WHICH IS ALLOT FOR ANYONE...  BUT HE LOVES WHAT HE DOES, AND I LOVE HIM SO WE KEEP PUSHING... LMAO... LOVE OUR CHATS MAMA, THANKS FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Restoration & Graphics[/b]


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*After all was said and Done.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

>

































































[/quote]

HERE'S A PIC I BARROWED FROM DREAMONS THREAD, OF THE 58 WE DID... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

We also did Body and Paint Job on


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*Here go some flicks of Marks from Traffics 47.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> *Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES AND ALL IT'S LIL TOUCHES OF BLUE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL JUST A GOOD CLEANING AND THIS ONE IS GONE ON MONDAY, OWNER WILL BE FINISHING IT OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20451558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got a chance to see "County Blues" all buffed out and cleaned up today in the sun. This caddy is bad ass, it glows in the sun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hola Bonita Liz!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 2 2011, 04:56 PM~20469307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Bro. Chino said good luck doing business with that piece of SHIT!!! That foo is dirty... :biggrin: thanks for the pics. but that car didn't get no justice that's why we didn't keep posting it... Owner str8 out is a cheap ass without a Mans Word...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 06:50 AM~20464216
> *YOGA HUH??? WELL I DON'T THINK MY BACK IS QUITE UP TO THAT JUST YET, I NEED TO SEE A ORTHOPEDIC, IT IS INJURED, BUT I AM A BIG GIRL, THERE ARE GOOD DAYS AND BAD DAY, WHICH RECENTY I HAVE HAD MY SHARE OF BAD DAYS... CHINO, AND I ARE A ROLLOR COASTER, WE HAVE OUR UPS AND DOWNS, BUT WE ARE RIDERS, AND WE ARE IN THIS RIDE FOR THE LONG RUN... :biggrin: TOMORROW I WILL TAKE MORE UP DATES... HE REALLY DOES NEED A VACATION THOUGH HE WORKS PRETTY HARD FROM MON-FRIDAY, AND THEN DOES COMMUNITY SERVICE... ON THE WEEKENDS... SO YES HE WORKS 7 DAYS A WEEK WHICH IS ALLOT FOR ANYONE...   BUT HE LOVES WHAT HE DOES, AND I LOVE HIM SO WE KEEP PUSHING... LMAO... LOVE OUR CHATS MAMA, THANKS FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND... :biggrin:
> *



Heyyyyy Liz!! Awww sh*t I didn't know it's so bad... very sorry to hear that beautiful! Such an amazing girl and must deal with so much pain... you definitely don't deserve all that.. I'll pray for better days for you my dear!  :yessad: 
Big respect for you both! As I said so many times I love the way you ride together and support each other.. it's very unique in these days! And much respect to Chino.. I can only imagine how hard is that to run own business and work over the weekends too... I have a similar situation.. two jobs..almost no free time and if I do have some spare time Im trying to work on my truck or do some painting..not easy at all.. would love to take some nice holiday in Italy next month.. hopefully I'll be able to take some free days off. Much respect to your man and much love to you mama! You know I love our chats too! Can't get enough of them and feel always totally happy to see you around..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 2 2011, 03:08 PM~20468637-->
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MUCH APPRECIATED...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@May 2 2011, 04:41 PM~20469222
> *Got a chance to see "County Blues" all buffed out and cleaned up today in the sun. This caddy is bad ass, it glows in the sun.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO, TOO BAD I CAN NEVER CATCH THE COLOR AND THE BLING JUST RIGHT... LOL... BUT I KNOW ONCE FOLKS SEE IT IN PERSON, IT WILL SURPASS ANYTHING THAT I CATCH ON MY DAMN CAMERA... LOL...




> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 2 2011, 07:35 PM~20470747-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Bonita Liz!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q-VO LINDA AMIGA, HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT TUESDAY MS. BRATT...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 05:12 AM~20473630
> *Heyyyyy Liz!! Awww sh*t I didn't know it's so bad... very sorry to hear that beautiful!  Such an amazing girl and must deal with so much pain... you definitely don't deserve all that.. I'll pray for better days for you my dear!   :yessad:
> Big respect for you both! As I said so many times I love the way you ride together and support each other.. it's very unique in these days! And much respect to Chino.. I can only imagine how hard is that to run own business and work over the weekends too... I have a similar situation.. two jobs..almost no free time and if I do have some spare time Im trying to work on my truck or do some painting..not easy at all.. would love to take some nice holiday in Italy next month.. hopefully I'll be able to take some free days off. Much respect to your man and much love to you mama! You know I love our chats too! Can't get enough of them and feel always totally happy to see you around..
> *


THANKS VERONIKA, CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU MY DEAR TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER, HOPE YOU GET THAT VACATION MAMA, I THINK EVERYONE NEED A GOOD VACATION EVERY NOW AND THEN... ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKES FOR A BORING LIFE...


----------



## playamade

> *Here are some flicks of County blues during the Body & Prepping Stage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES AND ALL IT'S LIL TOUCHES OF BLUE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL JUST A GOOD CLEANING AND THIS ONE IS GONE ON MONDAY, OWNER WILL BE FINISHING IT OFF... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> did you use a blck base coat on this caddy and then sprayed it with flakes
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 3 2011, 10:53 AM~20475255
> *did you use a blck base coat on this caddy and then sprayed it with flakes
> *


Also the 65 is black base also. You can see more examples on elspocks page.. 98% of all the bikes he sprays with Sparkleefx Flake is black base also.. but its up to you.. you could use similar color base also.. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 01:45 PM~20473851
> *THANKS VERONIKA, CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU MY DEAR TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER, HOPE YOU GET THAT VACATION MAMA, I THINK EVERYONE NEED A GOOD VACATION EVERY NOW AND THEN... ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKES FOR A BORING LIFE...
> *


Anytime beautiful! I'll always watch your back! Hope you feeling better and have a nice Tuesday over there! Mothers day is coming!! Are you ready for that?Im sure you will get so much of love!

Have a wonderful day my dear Liz! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 09:01 PM~20471673
> *Hey Bro. Chino said good luck doing business with that piece of SHIT!!! That foo is dirty... :biggrin:  thanks for the pics. but that car didn't get no justice that's why we didn't keep posting it... Owner str8 out is a cheap ass without a Mans Word...
> *


:0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 07:45 AM~20473851
> *
> Q-VO LINDA AMIGA, HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT TUESDAY MS. BRATT...
> 
> *


I Hope you had a Great Tuesday too Liz! and I Hope my Two Favorite Ladies get a Vacation very soon to just get away n Relax!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

tt tezzop


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

To da topp :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by playamade+May 3 2011, 10:53 AM~20475255-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you use a blck base coat on this caddy and then sprayed it with flakes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO IT'S OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:13 AM~20475349
> *Also the 65 is black base also. You can see more examples on elspocks page.. 98% of all the bikes he sprays with Sparkleefx Flake is black base also.. but its up to you.. you could use similar color base also..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY MARK, COUNTY BLUES IS OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:09 PM~20476165
> *Anytime beautiful! I'll always watch your back! Hope you feeling better and have a nice Tuesday over there! Mothers day is coming!! Are you ready for that?Im sure you will get so much of love!
> 
> Have a wonderful day my dear Liz!  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MAMA I TRY TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 06:50 PM~20478661
> *TTMFT!</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT... THANKS MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 07:47 PM~20479221
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE STAND BY IT... :biggrin: HE KNOWS WHERE THE SHOP IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:50 PM~20479915
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I Hope you had a Great Tuesday too Liz! and I Hope my Two Favorite Ladies get a Vacation very soon to just get away n Relax! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... FROM YOUR MOUTH TO GODS EARS BABYGIRL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE... I THINK YOU NEED A VACATION TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 12:33 AM~20481363
> *tt tezzop
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOY [email protected] 4 2011, 08:25 AM~20482418
> *To da topp :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ELY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 10:18 AM~20483049
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIGS_@May 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20483325
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


THANKS SWIGGS...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 04:00 PM~20485006
> *NO IT'S OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> SORRY MARK, COUNTY BLUES IS OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> *


O-well, I thought you were saying you guys always shoot over blk.. what about the Pm? ?


----------



## topd0gg

sweet paint on the caddy


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 4 2011, 05:00 PM~20485006-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... FROM YOUR MOUTH TO GODS EARS BABYGIRL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE... I THINK YOU NEED A VACATION TOO...
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I think Cali sounds like a good place to do the Vacationing at lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 08:06 PM~20486123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is Freaking Awesome Love It! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

solo huh.....  :thumbsdown:


----------



## louie

TTT FOR CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 4 2011, 04:09 PM~20485059-->
> 
> 
> 
> O-well, I thought you were saying you guys always shoot over blk.. what about the Pm? ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHEN WE WANT THE TRUE COLOR OF THE FLAKES TO SHOW THRU WE DO... BUT WHEN WE WANT IT TO BE A SPECIAL COLOR THAT NO ONE ELSE WILL HAVE... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 05:50 PM~20485667
> *sweet paint on the caddy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHINO AND EDGAR FROM MAXIMA IMAGINE REALLY OUT DID THEMSELVES ON THAT RIDE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 07:06 PM~20486123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAD ASS PIC MARK... TOTALLY LOVE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 07:55 PM~20486605
> *Really? I think Cali sounds like a good place to do the Vacationing at lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> That is Freaking Awesome Love It! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CALI CAN BE ALLOT OF FUN, BUT THE DAY I GET TO VACATION I WANT TO GO TO EITHER HAWAII AGAIN OR DINEYWORLD... :biggrin: NOW THAT'S A VACATION...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 4 2011, 08:00 PM~20486649
> *solo huh.....  :thumbsdown:
> *


YEAH NOTHING AGAINST ANY OF YOU HOMIES WHO HAVE SHOWN US LOVE, BUT IT'S BEST IF WE JUST DO OUR OWN THING... BEING SCREWED BY A FAKE HOMIE WASN'T ON OUR AGENDA... BUT THAT'S LIFE, LIVE, LEARN AND MOVE ON... WE HAVE NO BUSINESS TRYING TO FIT IN WHEN WE KNOW THE DAY WE GET AROUND TO OUR RIDES, NONE OF THE RIDES YOU SEE ON HERE WILL COME CLOSE... TO WHAT CHINO WILL DO FOR OUR PERSONAL RIDES... YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED TO DROP IN FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by louie_@May 4 2011, 09:30 PM~20487347
> *TTT FOR CDC
> *


THANKS LOUIE... APPRECIATE THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

howdy do errr body :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20485006
> *NO IT'S OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> SORRY MARK, COUNTY BLUES IS OVER A LIGHT BLUE BASE...
> THANKS MAMA I TRY TOO...
> THAT'S RIGHT... THANKS MARK...
> WE STAND BY IT... :biggrin: HE KNOWS WHERE THE SHOP IS...
> AWWW... FROM YOUR MOUTH TO GODS EARS BABYGIRL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE... I THINK YOU NEED A VACATION TOO...
> THANKS ELY...
> THANKS MARK...
> THANKS SWIGGS...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey beautiful mama!!! Hope you doing good!! Have a beautiful morning!!! Hope you feel good today!! 

Talk to you later sweetie!! Im so exciting to see you working on some painting ....let someone to take a pic of you pls!! Yayyy!! It would be awesome shot! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 5 2011, 02:06 AM~20486123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT. 4 CDC  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:boink: QUICK LIL BUMP!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 5 2011, 12:38 AM~20488342
> *:uh:
> *


SORRY RIDER I QUOTED AND FORGOT TO DROP MY THANK YOU HOMIE... :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOY TAPATIO+May 5 2011, 07:21 AM~20489172-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT. 4 CDC   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ELY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 5 2011, 11:01 AM~20490453
> *:boink: QUICK LIL BUMP!
> *


BOUT TIME PINCHE COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,Oct 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18854476]
*TTMFT!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 12:31 AM~20487353
> *WHEN WE WANT THE TRUE COLOR OF THE FLAKES TO SHOW THRU WE DO... BUT WHEN WE WANT IT TO BE A SPECIAL COLOR THAT NO ONE ELSE WILL HAVE... LOL...
> THANKS CHINO AND EDGAR FROM MAXIMA IMAGINE REALLY OUT DID THEMSELVES ON THAT RIDE...
> BAD ASS PIC MARK... TOTALLY LOVE IT...
> CALI CAN BE ALLOT OF FUN, BUT THE DAY I GET TO VACATION I WANT TO GO TO EITHER HAWAII AGAIN OR DINEYWORLD... :biggrin:  NOW THAT'S A VACATION...
> YEAH NOTHING AGAINST ANY OF YOU HOMIES WHO HAVE SHOWN US LOVE, BUT IT'S BEST IF WE JUST DO OUR OWN THING... BEING SCREWED BY A FAKE HOMIE WASN'T ON OUR AGENDA... BUT THAT'S LIFE, LIVE, LEARN AND MOVE ON... WE HAVE NO BUSINESS TRYING TO FIT IN WHEN WE KNOW THE DAY WE GET AROUND TO OUR RIDES, NONE OF THE RIDES YOU SEE ON HERE WILL COME CLOSE... TO WHAT CHINO WILL DO FOR OUR PERSONAL RIDES... YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED TO DROP IN FOO...  :biggrin:
> *


You cant quit me :cheesy: :no: :h5: Still waiting on my shirt :naughty:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 6 2011, 05:34 AM~20491022
> *SORRY RIDER I QUOTED AND FORGOT TO DROP MY THANK YOU HOMIE... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 05:30 AM~20488764
> *Hey beautiful mama!!! Hope you doing good!! Have a beautiful morning!!! Hope you feel good today!!
> 
> Talk to you later sweetie!! Im so exciting to see you working on some painting ....let someone to take a pic of you pls!! Yayyy!! It would be awesome shot! :biggrin:
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mama...real busy so i will. chat later love ya...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 5 2011, 01:26 PM~20491358-->
> 
> 
> 
> You cant quit me :cheesy: :no: :h5: Still waiting on my shirt :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@May 5 2011, 02:26 PM~20491790
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Catalyzed

*TTMFT :wow: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2011, 05:46 PM~20493058
> *TTMFT :wow:
> *


AWWW. THANKS BRO... HOPE EVERYTHING IS WORKING ITSELF OUT FOR YOU... KEEP US POSTED OK... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

bumpity bump!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 5 2011, 06:05 PM~20493195
> *bumpity bump!!
> *


THANKS KAK... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT THURSDAY, IF NOT, JUST REMEMBER WE ARE 2 DAYS AND THIS WEEK IS OVER... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

:inout: just passing through...hope everyone has a good weekend & make them "mother's" feel good... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

friday bump, well its friday for me and work is out... the rest of you will just have to wait... :cheesy:


----------



## louie

happy friday Liz and Chino :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*


----------



## SWIGS

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 10:31 PM~20487353
> *
> CALI CAN BE ALLOT OF FUN, BUT THE DAY I GET TO VACATION I WANT TO GO TO EITHER HAWAII AGAIN OR DINEYWORLD... :biggrin:  NOW THAT'S A VACATION...
> 
> *


I would Love to go to Hawaii and Disneyworld in FL is the bomb my sis took me n my brother when I was in middle school I would So Love to go back!
Hope you have a Amazing Mother's Day Weekend Liz! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Get your tails ready for sunday! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@May 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20495116
> *:inout: just passing through...hope everyone has a good weekend & make them "mother's" feel good... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. MAY YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND ALSO IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR FAM-BAM...



> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 5 2011, 11:55 PM~20495555-->
> 
> 
> 
> friday bump, well its friday for me and work is out... the rest of you will just have to wait...  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP RYDER, YOU KNOW YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE... HEY HOPE YOUR LADY HAS A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 10:37 AM~20497395
> *happy friday Liz and Chino :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND LOUIE, MAY ALL THE MAMAS IN YOUR FAMILY HAVE A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 06:11 PM~20499944
> *TTMFT!
> *


*SPARKLE EFX FLAKES AND CDC TTMFT!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by SWIGS+May 6 2011, 06:23 PM~20499998-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SWIGS, APPRECIATE THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 11:07 PM~20501482
> *I would Love to go to Hawaii and Disneyworld in FL is the bomb my sis took me n my brother when I was in middle school I would So Love to go back!
> Hope you have a Amazing Mother's Day Weekend Liz! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN I HEARD YOU NEED MORE THAN A WEEK THERE TO GET TO SEE ALL THE PARK??? BUT I LOVE DISNEYLAND SO I KNOW I WILL BE LOVING DISNEYWORLD... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERS DAY WEEKEND WISH BABYGIRL, BUT I GET 2 THIS YEAR... LMAO... I AM PULLING THE MEXICAN/NATIVE AMERICAN CARD... HAHAHAHA, I LOVE IT WHEN I CAN FIND LEGIT REASONS WHERE I AM THE BENIFACTOR... LMAO... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 11:25 PM~20501594
> *Get your tails ready for sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MMMMM KENTUCKY FRIED CHEEKIN... HEY I THINK WE GOING OVER TOMORROW??? NOT SURE???


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 6 2011, 11:41 PM~20501664
> *MMMMM KENTUCKY FRIED CHEEKIN... HEY I THINK WE GOING OVER TOMORROW??? NOT SURE???
> *


I will be gone all morning, have to go to paris and load a truck with peter, not sure what time we'll be done.. what time were you guys thinking? ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 6 2011, 11:48 PM~20501690
> *I will be gone all morning, have to go to paris and load a truck with peter, not sure what time we'll be done.. what time were you guys thinking? ?
> *


OH I THINK CHINO DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT CUZ HE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT GOING TO CHECK OUT PETE'S 60 SOMETHING DON'T REMEMBER HE IS MISIS SINCE HE HAS TO GO DO HIS WEEKEN BS... HE WON'T BE HOME TILL TOMORROW AFTERNOON SO I WILL TELL HIM WHEN HE GETS HOME... :biggrin: I GUESS TILL SUNDAY THEN, TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID GOODNIGHT HUN... WELL I AM OUTTY I HAVE SOOO MUCH TO DO AFTER I WAKE UP FROM MY HIBERNATION... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 6 2011, 11:52 PM~20501705
> *OH I THINK CHINO DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT CUZ HE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT GOING TO CHECK OUT PETE'S 60 SOMETHING DON'T REMEMBER HE IS MISIS SINCE HE HAS TO GO DO HIS WEEKEN BS... HE WON'T BE HOME TILL TOMORROW AFTERNOON SO I WILL TELL HIM WHEN HE GETS HOME... :biggrin: I GUESS TILL SUNDAY THEN, TELL MS. ANGEL I SAID GOODNIGHT HUN... WELL I AM OUTTY I HAVE SOOO MUCH TO DO AFTER I WAKE UP FROM MY HIBERNATION... :biggrin:
> *


Peter has to go run the spot at La Mirada after we get back from paris. He will close shop early sunday to be available to meet on sunday. Chino can call when ever.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 12:14 AM~20501768
> *Peter has to go run the spot at La Mirada after we get back from paris. He will close shop early sunday to be available to meet on sunday. Chino can call when ever.
> *


COOL I GUESS PETE WANTS HIM TO CHECK OUT A RIDE THAT HE WANTS TO GET DONE FOR HIS BROTHERS B.DAY??? BUT I WILL TELL HIM, THAT WAY HE CAN GET HIS REST... :biggrin: WELL GOOD NIGHT MARK... :biggrin: THIS TIME I AM GOING TO SMOKE AND GO MIMIS SOON AFTER... :biggrin: :420:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 04:33 PM~20501638
> *THANKS BRO. MAY YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND ALSO IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR FAM-BAM...
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP RYDER, YOU KNOW YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED HERE... HEY HOPE YOUR LADY HAS A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY...
> HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND LOUIE, MAY ALL THE MAMAS IN YOUR FAMILY HAVE A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY...
> SPARKLE EFX FLAKES AND CDC TTMFT!!!
> *


hope you have a great mothers day too. :biggrin: as for my wife, the kids dont even remember they have a mother unless they want somthing... :uh: and even worse my 16 year old step daughter just went on the pill :barf: feel like punching her bf in his pecker...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 7 2011, 04:37 AM~20502005
> *hope you have a great mothers day too.  :biggrin:  as for my wife, the kids dont even remember they have a mother unless they want somthing...  :uh:  and even worse my 16 year old step daughter just went on the pill  :barf: feel like punching her bf in his pecker...
> *


damn that sucks!! you need help?? i got yo back


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 12:41 AM~20501664
> *
> DAMN I HEARD YOU NEED MORE THAN A WEEK THERE TO GET TO SEE ALL THE PARK??? BUT I LOVE DISNEYLAND SO I KNOW I WILL BE LOVING DISNEYWORLD... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERS DAY WEEKEND WISH BABYGIRL, BUT I GET 2 THIS YEAR... LMAO... I AM PULLING THE MEXICAN/NATIVE AMERICAN CARD... HAHAHAHA, I LOVE IT WHEN I CAN FIND LEGIT REASONS  WHERE I AM THE BENIFACTOR... LMAO...  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Yeah we Spent a Whole Week there and still didn't get to see and do everything lol Not Kidding! Lol Well I Know you will be Spoiled and you Deserve it cuz you are one Cool n Hott Mama! Have an Amazing Weekend Liz! :cheesy: :biggrin:   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Here we go Liz.. it's your day this weekend mama! You know I would give you huge hug and some pretty flowers if I could.. but I can't :angry:  hopefully you will get that lil thing soon at least.. I thought it will go faster... postal suckers...  
Anyway wish you only the best and stay such a great and sexy mamacita as you are now!! Make sure all your kids will surround you with full packages of love :biggrin: :biggrin: Love you! Have a wonderful day beautiful! 
:h5: 



> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 06:25 AM~20501594
> *Get your tails ready for sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: is this for real Mark?? :0 :0 Never saw anything like that :biggrin: :biggrin: we have those fast foods over here too but they never went so crazy :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we have just very regular versions of those kfc kiosks :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 02:28 AM~20502826
> *damn that sucks!! you need help?? i got yo back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: lol thanks man i needed that... had a good laugh. i wish guns were legal here id be frontin so hard at her bf...


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 7 2011, 05:59 PM~20504385
> *:roflmao:  lol thanks man i needed that... had a good laugh. i wish guns were legal here id be frontin so hard at her bf...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Hi Liz Hope you are having a Wonderful Weekend! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT! Happy Mothers day Liz... *:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY LIZ, MUCH LOVE!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## louie

happy mothers day Liz, just got in from working all day, hope you had a great day with your love ones god bless you and fam. take care and talk you later :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 02:25 AM~20501594
> *Get your tails ready for sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   A Buffet at KFC   :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 7 2011, 09:06 PM~20505424-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 09:26 PM~20505518
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hi Liz Hope you are having a Wonderful Weekend! :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 09:46 AM~20507435
> *TTMFT! Happy Mothers day Liz... </span>:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 8 2011, 12:46 PM~20508277
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY LIZ, MUCH LOVE!!!** :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by louie_@May 9 2011, 12:14 AM~20512276
> *happy mothers day Liz, just got in from working all day, hope you had a great day with your love ones god bless you and fam. take care and talk you later :biggrin:
> *





THANK YOU GUYS I APPRECIATE THE WONDERFUL WISHES... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED MOTHERS DAY IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR FAMILIES ALSO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:28 PM~20502826
> *damn that sucks!! you need help?? i got yo back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF THE INTERIOR THAT IS BEING DONE FOR KING OF THE HILL...


----------



## KAKALAK

Chino gettin down I see


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 04:00 PM~20485006
> *WE STAND BY IT... :biggrin: HE KNOWS WHERE THE SHOP IS...
> *




You guys look like you are staying busy, thats all that matters.


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs,May 9 2011, 02:11 PM~20515525]
HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF THE INTERIOR THAT IS BEING DONE FOR KING OF THE HILL...













































[/quote]

:wow: :wow: That top looks good... with the paint..


----------



## VeronikA

hey mama hope you had a lovely day!!! Im glad to see more updates from you guys!! Have a good night Liz you know I love you girl!! Be safe and sweet dreams!!


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for liz and chino :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning Liz, Maybe today we'll be able to meet up after 3pm.. to check out the 63 wagon.. I'll call Chino around that time to see whats good.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:squint: hola


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz Hope you had a Good day today Love Ya Girl ttyl!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LIKE ALWAYS CAMERA, SUCK ASS... BUT HERE ARE THESE PICS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MARIO'S "75" GOT FINAL GALLON OF CLEAR, NOW OFF TO HIS PAD, TILL IT IS READY FOR FINAL DETAIL... :biggrin: I HATE MY CAMERA!!! THIS RIDE IS BLUE, NOT A AQUA COLOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## DETONATER

Congrats Mario & Chino...... Mario for being the owner of a bad ass Glass House & Chino for and awsome paint job! 


Can't forget you Liz... for cracking the whip... Jk... for all the updates.. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 06:45 AM~20527987
> *Congrats Mario & Chino...... Mario for being the owner of a bad ass Glass House & Chino for and awsome paint job!
> *


 :yes: :yes: Much respect to CDC familia!! 

Sleep well beautiful! Love you!TTYL


----------



## hi_ryder

nother show stopper. awesome work guys :worship:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20527499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT! *


----------



## VeronikA

:wave: :wave: :wave: hey beautiful! Hope you have a lovely day girl!! Thank you for amazing comment on Face! Love you mama!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 9 2011, 11:23 PM~20519983-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey mama hope you had a lovely day!!! Im glad to see more updates from you guys!! Have a good night Liz you know I love you girl!! Be safe and sweet dreams!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH I HAVE BEEN LAGGING IT... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:45 AM~20520324
> *ttt for liz and chino  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS RYDER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20522290
> *:squint: hola
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOLA COMPA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:45 PM~20527987
> *Congrats Mario & Chino...... Mario for being the owner of a bad ass Glass House & Chino for and awsome paint job!
> Can't forget you Liz... for cracking the whip... Jk... for all the updates..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY MR. I HELP WITH THE COLOR COMBOS TOO YOU KNOW... LOL ... TRUE TEAM WORK HERE... LOL... I JUST DON'T DO THE DIRTY WORK... HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:54 PM~20528042
> *:yes:  :yes: Much respect to CDC familia!!
> 
> Sleep well beautiful! Love you!TTYL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SURE DID GET A REAL GOOD NIGHT SLEEP, THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 02:52 AM~20528082
> *nother show stopper. awesome work guys  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL THESE CARS TO BE DONE, AND START HITTING THE SHOWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 04:57 AM~20528213
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 05:59 AM~20528379
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 12:21 PM~20530397
> *TTMFT!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT TTMFT....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20527464
> *MARIO'S "75" GOT FINAL GALLON OF CLEAR, NOW OFF TO HIS PAD, TILL IT IS READY FOR FINAL DETAIL... :biggrin: I HATE MY CAMERA!!! THIS RIDE IS BLUE, NOT A AQUA COLOR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks again CDC, I am very happy with the way the car came out. Can't wait till cut and buff and start putting it together. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 11 2011, 12:55 PM~20530635-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: hey beautiful! Hope you have a lovely day girl!! Thank you for amazing comment on Face! Love you mama!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR, HOPE YOU LIKED MY LIL DOODLING... LOL... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@May 11 2011, 06:11 PM~20532715
> *Thanks again CDC, I am very happy with the way the car came out. Can't wait till cut and buff and start putting it together.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X*CDC*


----------



## VeronikA

Liz you're not only super sexy mama but damn talented cookie!!! You should keep it up and get into it again!! When I saw your daughters cookie monster I known there is something in your familia!!! See.... you're artistic fam!!! :biggrin: Awesome!

Thanks a lot again sweetie! Hope it wasn't your last piece mama!! Love your fine touches and smooth style..

Be safe and hope you will have some nice sleep! Much love my dear friend!!


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning!


----------



## Steve9663

Cool Kicking it with you guys yesturday, have a good day,,

CDC to the top..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 12 2011, 01:30 AM~20535755-->
> 
> 
> 
> Liz you're not only super sexy mama but damn talented cookie!!! You should keep it up and get into it again!! When I saw your daughters cookie monster I known there is something in your familia!!! See.... you're artistic fam!!!  :biggrin: Awesome!
> 
> Thanks a lot again sweetie! Hope it wasn't your last piece mama!! Love your fine touches and smooth style..
> 
> Be safe and hope you will have some nice sleep! Much love my dear friend!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I AM SOO HAPPY YOU LIKED IT... I TRY TO KEEP MY ARTISTIC SIDE UNDER WRAPS... LOL... BUT YOUR WORK ACTUALLY INSPIRED ME TO START DOING MY LIL FLOWER PAINTINGS AGAIN, I WOULD REALLY LOVE TO LEARN HOW TO PAINT THE SKY, TREES, NATURE IN GENERAL, I GUESS MAYBE IF I KEEP PRACTICING I WILL GET THERE ONE DAY??? LET'S SEE, I AM A ROLLER COASTER BUT I THINK FOR NOW I WILL DOODLE A LIL HERE AND THERE... I HAVE MY BABYGIRL PAINTING TOO, SO I GUESS IT'S A GOOD THING, I WANT HER TO BE A GREAT ARTIST LIKE HER PAPA... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 08:09 AM~20536778
> *Good Morning!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORNING , AND AFTERNOON MARK... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@May 12 2011, 11:07 AM~20537701
> *Cool Kicking it with you guys yesturday, have a good day,,
> 
> CDC to the top..
> *


IT SURE WAS STEVE, CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT BEAUTIFUL 3 TO BE OUT THERE, I KNOW THE DAY YOU BUST OUT, THAT RIDE WILL BE TO DIE FOR... HAVE A GREAT REST OF THE WEEK AND WEEKEND STEVE, AND LIKE ALWAYS SEND MY LOVE TO THE MRS. AND THE WEE ONES... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: Hope you and chino are doing good !! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2011, 12:20 PM~20538165
> *:wave: Hope you and chino are doing good !! :wave:
> *


DOING OK, KAK, THANKS FOR SWINGING THRU BRO... HAVE A WONDERFUL THURSDAY...


----------



## DETONATER

Damn... been all over paramount today and back... whats good?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 12 2011, 04:13 PM~20539036
> *Damn... been all over paramount today and back... whats good?
> *


gansitos and a cold coke are really GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 12 2011, 02:13 PM~20539036-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn... been all over paramount today and back... whats good?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO DID YOU ALL GET BIKE PARTS OR WHAT??? LOL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 12 2011, 02:22 PM~20539107
> *gansitos and a cold coke are really GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


GANSITOS??? WTH IS THAT I HAVE HEARD OF GARBANSITOS??? BUT NEVER GANSITOS... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 05:59 PM~20540587
> *SO DID YOU ALL GET BIKE PARTS OR WHAT??? LOL...
> GANSITOS??? WTH IS THAT I HAVE HEARD OF GARBANSITOS??? BUT NEVER GANSITOS... LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


No but we set up an account.. :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 12 2011, 06:41 PM~20540948-->
> 
> 
> 
> No but we set up an account..  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL AT LEAST YOU GUYS FOUND THE SPOT... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@May 12 2011, 06:43 PM~20540963
> *:wave:
> *


SO HOW'S THAT BEAUTIFUL 65 COMING ALONG BRO??? APPRECIATE THE BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP LIZ DID THEY INSTALL THE WINDSHIELD ON COUNTY BLUES YET.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@May 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20541867
> *WHATS UP LIZ DID THEY INSTALL THE WINDSHIELD ON COUNTY BLUES YET.
> *


HEY RUBEN TURNS OUT THE GUY HASN'T FOUND ONE TO LIVE UP TO THE PRICE, HE IS LOOKING BUT AT SOON AS IT COMES IN YOU KNOW IT WILL BE PUT ON... CALL CHINO IF YOU NEED MORE INFO...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20541897
> *HEY RUBEN TURNS OUT THE GUY HASN'T FOUND ONE TO LIVE UP TO THE PRICE, HE IS LOOKING BUT AT SOON AS IT COMES IN YOU KNOW IT WILL BE PUT ON... CALL CHINO IF YOU NEED MORE INFO...
> *


CAN YOU ASK HIM HOW MUCH HE WILL CHARGE TO PUT IT IN IF I FIND ONE ONE MY OWN.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=Dreamwork Customs,May 2 2011, 12:23 AM~20464357]
FEW MORE SNEAK PEAKS THANKS TO SLEEPY... :biggrin: 



























[/quote]

HEY RUBEN THESE ARE FOR YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by JUST CLOWNING 1965_@May 12 2011, 10:17 PM~20542953
> *CAN YOU ASK HIM HOW MUCH HE WILL CHARGE TO PUT IT IN IF I FIND ONE ONE MY OWN.
> *


HE WILL CALL HIM TOMORROW, I WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS WE FIND OUT, I THINK HE CHARGES ABOUT $45, NOT SURE THOUGH??? I WILL LET YOU KNOW FOR SURE TOMORROW...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 10:20 PM~20543006
> *HE WILL CALL HIM TOMORROW, I WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS WE FIND OUT, I THINK HE CHARGES ABOUT $45, NOT SURE THOUGH??? I WILL LET YOU KNOW FOR SURE TOMORROW...
> *


THANK YOU,AND THANKS FOR THE FLIKS.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, HD-JESSE


----------



## DETONATER

CDC DOING THERE THING WITH CLOWNY'S, FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. **COUNTY BLUES** SICK LIKE IN THE SUN... SPARKLE EFX DOING IT THANG... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY... :0 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20546677
> *HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY...  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  what did they use to cover the hole besides caulk and bondo hno:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20546677
> *HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY...  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaammmmmm.... :inout: :inout:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20546677
> *HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY...  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO DON'T PLAY... LOL :wow:THIS RIDE IS BEING DONE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2011, 02:18 PM~20547016
> *  what did they use to cover the hole besides caulk and bondo hno:
> *


THEY ACTUALLY FIBERGLASSED IT, BUT AS ANYONE WHO DOES BODYWORK SHOULD KNOW HEAT AND FIBERGLASS??? JUST DON'T MIX... BUT I WILL LET THE MR. SNEEKING IN & OUT THE DOOR EXPLAIN THAT ONE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY ELY, I CAN'T HELP BUT BE A BULLY ASS BRAT... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20546677-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY...  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn!!!! they didnt even use the same hardner! theres blue and pink spots everwhere :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 05:21 PM~20547377
> *CHINO DON'T PLAY... LOL :wow: THIS RIDE IS BEING DONE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no chingues!!! buy chino a welding helmet and some welding gloves! :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20547467
> *god damn!!!! they didnt even use the same hardner! theres blue and pink spots everwhere :banghead:  :banghead:
> no chingues!!! buy chino a welding helmet and some welding gloves!  :uh:
> *


HE HAS THEM BUT YOU KNOW MACHOS, THEY SOME MANLY MAN... :happysad: 

HERE GO THESE FLICKS TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY RUBEN THIS IS FOR YOU... :biggrin: CONGRATS ON PICKING UP COUNTY BLUES, NOW YOU WILL HAVE 2 BLUETIFUL RIDES... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: UPDATES...













DAMN, HERE GOES A BIG THANK YOU TO ELY, IT IS SUCH A TRIP HOW IT TOOK A HOMIE FROM VEGAS TO DO ME AND CHINO THE PARRO OF GETTING MY TRUNK FLOOR PAN... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH BRO... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20527499-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My GoodNess all I can Say is WoooooooooooW! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20546677
> *HERE IS A LIL UPDATE CHINO IS WORKING ON FOR ELY'S MONTE CARLO... :biggrin: GETTING READY TO DO THE FIREWALL THE RIGHT WAY...  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 13 2011, 04:21 PM~20547377
> *CHINO DON'T PLAY... LOL :wow:THIS RIDE IS BEING DONE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chino to the Rescue Yay!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20547609
> *HE HAS THEM BUT YOU KNOW MACHOS, THEY SOME MANLY MAN...  :happysad:
> 
> HERE GO THESE FLICKS TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Hi Liz!!!:wave:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 06:19 PM~20548016
> *:biggrin: UPDATES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, HERE GOES A BIG THANK YOU TO ELY, IT IS SUCH A TRIP HOW IT TOOK A HOMIE FROM VEGAS TO DO ME AND CHINO THE PARRO OF GETTING MY TRUNK FLOOR PAN... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH BRO... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: no problem anything I can help you and chino out wt tu saves just hit me up and its done.... C.D.C. TTT uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 10:21 PM~20547377
> *CHINO DON'T PLAY... LOL :wow:THIS RIDE IS BEING DONE CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHino definitely doesn't play! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yaay no helmet and any other safety stuff... wheeeey!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 


Hope beautiful you have a lovely weekend!! Wish you all the best and enjoy some relax!

Love you mama!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 13 2011, 10:02 PM~20549610-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My GoodNess all I can Say is WoooooooooooW! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Ewwww!
> Chino to the Rescue Yay!!! :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:  Hi Liz!!!:wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEAH CHINO, AND I HAVE GREAT PLANS FOR THIS RIDE... :biggrin: BUT ALL YOU ALL WILL SEE IS THE COLOR, CUZ AFTER THAT THE PATTERNS WILL BE VERY HUSH HUSH... LOL... CHINO'S RULES... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOY [email protected] 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20551425
> *:thumbsup: no problem anything I can help you and chino out wt tu saves just hit me up and its done....  C.D.C.  TTT uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GRACIAS ELY... IT TRIPS ME OUT HOW SOON YOU DID THE FAVOR, AND ON TOP OF THAT YOU DID IT WITH A CRAZY ASS WORK SCHEDULE... THANKS ELY... GREATFUL, FOR THE PARRO...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 02:51 PM~20552586
> *CHino definitely doesn't play! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Yaay no helmet and any other safety stuff... wheeeey!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> Hope beautiful you have a lovely weekend!! Wish you all the best and enjoy some relax!
> 
> Love you mama!!
> *


MY CHINO, IS STUBURN... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND TOO MAMA, THANKS FOR SWINGING THRU AND DROPPING SOME LOVE...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 06:10 PM~20547609
> *HE HAS THEM BUT YOU KNOW MACHOS, THEY SOME MANLY MAN...  :happysad:
> 
> HERE GO THESE FLICKS TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck that shit :uh: my eyesight is da only thing i have thats perfect  i wouldnt risk it for shit :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

Hi Liz & Chino, I've been down for just a bit but I'm up and ready to hit the Royal Image CC car show on Sunday in La Puente. I hope your all doing fine stay up and God Bless.


----------



## hi_ryder

heck yea, get down uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello mama! Hope you have a nice Sunday! Enjoy some cool time with fam and your lovely man! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Talk to you later beautiful! Much love and be safe! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:20 PM~20555090
> *fuck that shit  :uh:  my eyesight is da only thing i have thats perfect    i wouldnt risk it for shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: DATS WHY YOU POSE TO CLOSE YOUR EYES FOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by peter cruz+May 15 2011, 12:22 AM~20555371-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Liz & Chino,  I've been down for just a bit but I'm up and ready to hit the Royal Image CC car show on Sunday in La Puente.  I hope your all doing fine stay up and God Bless.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY PETE ALWAYS A PLEASURE BRO... HOPE YOU HAD FUN AT THE ROYAL IMAGE SHOW... AS FOR CHINO, AND MYSELF, WE ARE DOING BETTER AND BETTER... YOU KNOW THE SAYING NOTHING CAN HOLD A GOOD MAN DOWN... OR AS I LIKE TO SAY NOTHING OR NO ONE CAN STOP THE DREAM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 05:12 AM~20555698
> *heck yea, get down uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS RYDER, YOU KNOW YOUR COMPLEMENTS ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED!!! & ALWAYS APPRECIATED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 03:59 PM~20558011
> *Hello mama! Hope you have a nice Sunday! Enjoy some cool time with fam and your lovely man! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Talk to you later beautiful! Much love and be safe! :happysad:
> *


RIGHT BACK AT YA MAMA, HOPE YOURS WAS AWSOME, AND GIRL I LOVED YOUR FIRST TIME SILVERLEAFING!!! GET DOWN WITH YOUR BADSELF....


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2011, 06:18 PM~20558811
> *:wave:
> *


SUP KAK... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND HOMIE...
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

No need to fear bondo man is here... :|


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 12:39 PM~20559324
> *No need to fear bondo man is here... :|
> *


i dont see spock where is he? :ugh: :h5: 



and... TTT 4 CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 15 2011, 07:39 PM~20559324-->
> 
> 
> 
> No need to fear bondo man is here... :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@May 16 2011, 12:26 AM~20560920
> *i dont see spock where is he?  :ugh:  :h5:
> and... TTT 4 CDC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THAT WAS HELLA FUNNNNNY RYDER... :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 05:28 PM~20560922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOW THAT WAS HELLA FUNNNNNY RYDER... :h5:
> *


wait till i pass by the shop one day, youll think robin williams escaped from the nut hatch... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 16 2011, 12:30 AM~20560924
> *wait till i pass by the shop one day, youll think robin williams escaped from the nut hatch... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T WORRY HUN I LOVE COMEDY!!! LAUGHTER HEALS THE SOUL... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE GOOD LAUGH, NOW I CAN GO TO BED IN A GREAT MOOD... LOL...


----------



## Steve9663

Good Morning CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 16 2011, 09:08 AM~20562264
> *Good Morning CDC
> *


WHAT'S UP STEVE, HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK... :biggrin: 






















HERE IS A LIL UPDATE,


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 07:39 PM~20559324
> *No need to fear bondo man is here... :|
> *


You guys should have seen me yesterday... covered from head to toe in bondo dust from my car... removing that shit is no joke... 80's body work sucks.. :biggrin: 


Other than that whats good.. You know I'm waiting of peter...... :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 04:44 PM~20565202
> *You guys should have seen me yesterday... covered from head to toe in bondo dust from my car... removing that shit is no joke... 80's body work sucks..  :biggrin:
> Other than that whats good.. You know I'm waiting of peter...... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I CAN IMAGINE... THAT DUST GETS EVERYWHERE... EWWWWWW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FOUR TO GET HERE, SO MS. ANGEL AND I CAN KICK IT... WELL HOPEFULLY PETER WILL COME THRU VERY SOON... :biggrin: 












WELL SO MUCH FOR THE MAP, OWNER DECIDED TO GO WITH IN DASH A/C... LET'S SEE HOW MUCH OF IT WE CAN SAVE??? IF ANY????


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 17 2011, 03:32 AM~20567313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 great shot mama! It looks gorgeous! :cheesy: 

Hope you had a lovely day! Have a good night my dear! I love your last painting! You totally surprised me! You have such a cool fantasy! Love your style mama!!

Im just waiting what else is coming :0 ... you're total package my dear! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 08:32 PM~20567313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I CAN IMAGINE... THAT DUST GETS EVERYWHERE... EWWWWWW...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FOUR TO GET HERE, SO MS. ANGEL AND I CAN KICK IT... WELL HOPEFULLY PETER WILL COME THRU VERY SOON... :biggrin:
> WELL SO MUCH FOR THE MAP, OWNER DECIDED TO GO WITH IN DASH A/C... LET'S SEE HOW MUCH OF IT WE CAN SAVE??? IF ANY????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see Salt Lake :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 09:57 PM~20559054
> *SUP KAK... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND HOMIE...
> :biggrin:
> *


I did, I hope you and chino did too :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder

like the map on the firewall... uffin:


----------



## hi_ryder

way too far down there... TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2011, 05:35 AM~20584154
> *ttt
> *



:wave: CDC :biggrin:


----------



## homie

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20583008
> *BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH  A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: i dont know why but i feel like chewing gum now :happysad:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

To da top


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT! *


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20583008
> *BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH  A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass work


----------



## sic713

:inout:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello my lovely mama!! Im crazy tired.. so here is just a lil kiss and talk later.. I come back soon :biggrin:  take care beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANK YOU ALL FOR BUMPING THE THREAD, HERE GOES A PIC IN THE SUN... AND A LIL COLLISION WE GOT... :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20583008
> *BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH  A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

:boink: lil bump


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 01:38 AM~20588787
> *THANK YOU ALL  FOR BUMPING THE THREAD, HERE GOES A PIC IN THE SUN... AND A LIL COLLISION WE GOT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hi Mama!!!!! Hope you had a nice day over there!!

I am not a big fun of pink on those rides but no doubt your Chino did a great work again!!!!! Very nice touch! Say big hi to your busy bee please :biggrin: :biggrin: Have a good night guys and be safe!!
Much love to you my dear Liz!!! :happysad:  
P.S. Love your new paintings Liz!!! Can't wait to see your oil paintings.. I've never had enough skills to work with oil so Im really excited to see your works.. oil is much better than acrylics!Talk later sweet mama!


----------



## lowmemory

:thumbsup: The real hard workers.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~+May 19 2011, 07:05 PM~20589002-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK GIL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:26 PM~20589200
> *:boink: lil bump
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW... THANKS COMPA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 10:54 PM~20590997
> *Hi Mama!!!!! Hope you had a nice day over there!!
> 
> I am not a big fun of pink on those rides but no doubt your Chino did a great work again!!!!! Very nice touch! Say big hi to your busy bee please :biggrin:  :biggrin: Have a good night guys and be safe!!
> Much love to you my dear Liz!!! :happysad:
> P.S. Love your new paintings Liz!!! Can't wait to see your oil paintings.. I've never had enough skills to work with oil so Im really excited to see your works.. oil is much better than acrylics!Talk later sweet mama!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL WE AREN'T TAKING CREDIT ON THE COLOR MAMA, SOMEONE ELSE DID IT, BUT THE OWNER WANTED CHINO TO ADD A FEW MORE FADES, AND THE CLEAR COAT AND FINISHING DETAIL...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowmemory_@May 20 2011, 01:52 PM~20594253
> *:thumbsup: The real hard workers.
> *


THANKS BRO... APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0 :0 
























































HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 10:45 PM~20583008
> *BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH  A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Cutty patterns look


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 18 2011, 10:45 PM~20583008-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUMPED THE THREAD... HERE ARE A FEW PICS. OF THE PINK RIDE CHINO, JUST ADDED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH WITH  A FEW FADE AWAYS, AND THE CLEAR, CAR WAS DONE BY SOMEONE ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I Like That! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 19 2011, 07:38 PM~20588787
> *THANK YOU ALL  FOR BUMPING THE THREAD, HERE GOES A PIC IN THE SUN... AND A LIL COLLISION WE GOT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 03:31 PM~20594465
> *THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yay!!! :run: I Love the Doodles the True Love One Too Girl that one looks so cool Love It!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 09:31 PM~20594465
> *THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wowwwwww nice baby right over there... ohhh that will be very unique piece! Can't wait to see it done!

Mama I love this one!! I can see you really like this style.. and I love that! It looks totally awesome! Great job mama!! I love how creative you are!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## ..CRATO..

Like the cutlass definitely dope!


----------



## VeronikA

Good night Liz!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Good Morning Liz I hope you have a Great Sunday Love ya! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 05:29 PM~20600757
> *Like the cutlass definitely dope!
> *


WON'T TAKE DA CREDIT BRO. WE ONLY DID THE LAST FADES, NOT THE ENTIRE RIDE... CUSTOMER WANTED A LIL DREAMWORK TOUCH...


----------



## VeronikA

:rimshot: :rimshot: Hello beautiful!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20607978
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot: Hello beautiful!
> *


WHAT'S UP MAMA... THANKS FOR THE BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

To the top..... :h5:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 02:31 PM~20594465
> *THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT for CDC


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 21 2011, 07:31 AM~20594465
> *THE FOUR IS AT THE SHOP :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S THIS PIC. OF THE DOODLE I DID FOR MS. ANGEL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see what you guys do with this one hno:


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew.... :biggrin: A million things to do and no time!


----------



## VeronikA

My lovely mama! Hope you have a nice day over there! Love your new pics on Facebook! Need to save more time and comment all of them!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL JUST A QUICK THANK YOU FOR KEEPING US ON TOP... AND SHOWING CHINO, AND MYSELF SO MUCH LOVE... CATCH YOU GUYS TOMORROW WITH SOME UPDATES... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATE OF THE LIL COLLISION... R & R CONTROL ARM, ROTOR, SPASH SHIELD, RACK & PINION,FRONT DRIVE AXLE, LEFT FENDER, AND FENDERLINER, NEED TO R & R WHEEL, PAINT AND BLEND AND CALL IT DONE... :biggrin: 





















HERE GOES THIS FRAME WE GOT BACK, CHINO'S GONNA ADD A LIL SPARKLE EFX, & CLEAR COAT...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 24 2011, 09:59 PM~20623172
> *UPDATE OF THE LIL COLLISION... R & R CONTROL ARM, ROTOR, SPASH SHIELD, RACK & PINION,FRONT DRIVE AXLE, LEFT FENDER, AND FENDERLINER, NEED TO R & R WHEEL, PAINT AND BLEND AND CALL IT DONE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GOES THIS FRAME WE GOT BACK, CHINO'S GONNA ADD A LIL SPARKLE EFX, & CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


knock it out chino...:h5:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 24 2011, 10:17 PM~20623338-->
> 
> 
> 
> knock it out chino...:h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20623691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MARK... LOVE THE BEFORES OF THE 68... :0 :biggrin: TO BAD A CERTAIN ASSHOLE DIDN'T PINSTRIPE THE FLAKED OUT PATTERNS, AND MIKE PINSTRIPED THE FADES??? TOTALLY KILLED THE DREAM...


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## keessimpala65

Love the pink paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIGS

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+May 25 2011, 01:26 AM~20624230-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 02:18 AM~20624281
> *Love the pink paintjob :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIGS_@May 25 2011, 01:17 PM~20626690
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


THANKS SWIGS...APPRECIATE THE BUMP...


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama! I've been a lil busy for last couple of days... ufff

Anyway Im glad to be back and see your new progress!!  

Have a lovely day beautiful!! Much love and respect! Love you! TTYL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@May 25 2011, 05:18 AM~20624281
> *Love the pink paintjob :thumbsup:
> *


mas puto :ugh:



j/king :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 04:12 PM~20627726
> *mas puto :ugh:
> j/king :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: BE NIIICE TO OUR VISITORS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 24 2011, 10:59 PM~20623172
> *UPDATE OF THE LIL COLLISION... R & R CONTROL ARM, ROTOR, SPASH SHIELD, RACK & PINION,FRONT DRIVE AXLE, LEFT FENDER, AND FENDERLINER, NEED TO R & R WHEEL, PAINT AND BLEND AND CALL IT DONE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GOES THIS FRAME WE GOT BACK, CHINO'S GONNA ADD A LIL SPARKLE EFX, & CLEAR COAT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20630224
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 04:12 PM~20627726
> *mas puto :ugh:
> j/king :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I can take a joke  . Although I like the way this paintjob came out it's not a color I would choose for my 65. As a matter of fact, you can see how my car is coming along in the AJ's autobody & paint topic here in the paint & body section. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@May 26 2011, 02:36 AM~20631529
> *:0  :biggrin: I can take a joke  . Although I like the way this paintjob came out it's not a color I would choose for my 65. As a matter of fact, you can see how my car is coming along in the AJ's autobody & paint topic here in the paint & body section. :thumbsup:
> *


DON'T PAY KAK NO MIND, SAW THE PICS OF THE 65, LOOKING REAL GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT... AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Afternoon CDC.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 12:09 PM~20633769
> *Good Afternoon CDC....  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MARK, SORRY, HAD TO BOUNCE EARLIER, HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT THURSDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 26 2011, 12:40 PM~20633988
> *SUP MARK, SORRY, HAD TO BOUNCE EARLIER, HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT THURSDAY... :biggrin:
> *


So far so good... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hola Chica hope you have a Great Night! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello beautiful! Hope you had a good week mama!! Weekend is just behind the corner! Have a sweet night and hope you will have some nice rest!
Good night mama!  :wave:


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 26 2011, 10:01 AM~20632986
> *DON'T PAY KAK NO MIND, SAW THE PICS OF THE 65, LOOKING REAL GOOD... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT... AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS...  :biggrin:
> *


And thank you for the compliments too


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs



Wuzzzzzz Up! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

IS OUTTA HERE TODAY, ON TO UPHOLSTRY, AND RUBEN WILL BE FINISHING OFF THE FINAL DETAILS ON THIS BABY... CONGRATS RUBEN ON PICKING UP SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CADI...:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 07:16 PM~20641298
> *COUNTY BLUES IS OUTTA HERE TODAY, ON TO UPHOLSTRY, AND RUBEN WILL BE FINISHING OFF THE FINAL DETAILS ON THIS BABY... CONGRATS RUBEN ON PICKING UP SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CADI... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOWOWWWWWW this baby looks just so beautiful !! Awww and you have such an amazing weather out there!! Perfect timing :biggrin: :biggrin: Great work again!! It's a real dream work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hope you have a lovely Friday mama!! Be safe beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS CADI NEEDS A FEW LIL DINGS TAKEN CARE OF, AND A NICE SIZE BLENDJOB, OWNER WANTS A LIL SPARKLE EFX, CLEAR COAT, CUT AND BUFF... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 27 2011, 01:35 PM~20641745
> *WOWOWWWWWW this baby looks just so beautiful !! Awww and you have such an amazing weather out there!! Perfect timing  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Great work again!! It's a real dream work... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely Friday mama!! Be safe beautiful!!
> *


THANKS MIJA, HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 27 2011, 02:11 PM~20641950
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WHAT'S UP STRANGER... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 03:16 PM~20641298
> *IS OUTTA HERE TODAY, ON TO UPHOLSTRY, AND RUBEN WILL BE FINISHING OFF THE FINAL DETAILS ON THIS BABY... CONGRATS RUBEN ON PICKING UP SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CADI...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that flake is popping   chino did a verynice job on it!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2011, 04:04 PM~20642529
> *man that flake is popping   chino did a verynice job on it!!
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON...THIS BABY IS GONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, The Supreme Plate
:wave: :wave:


----------



## The Supreme Plate

Chino once again killin em off with that County Blues. 
I cant wait to see that green cadillac too when its finished.
makes me feel like i shouldnt sleep at all to finish gettin my loot right for my paint job.
oh and by the way i can not wait to shit on fools with what Chino lays down, Liz i took ur advice and Im working on getting all the clear now, NO WATER BASE!!!

much respect to yall and have a safe weekend.

Peace


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@May 27 2011, 05:29 PM~20643110
> *Chino once again killin em off with that County Blues.
> I cant wait to see that green cadillac too when its finished.
> makes me feel like i shouldnt sleep at all to finish gettin my loot right for my paint job.
> oh and by the way i can not wait to shit on fools with what Chino lays down, Liz i took ur advice and Im working on getting all the clear now, NO WATER BASE!!!
> 
> much respect to yall and have a safe weekend.
> 
> Peace
> *


THE WAY TIME IS FLYING MIJO, YOUR CADI WILL BE HERE SOON ENOUGH, AND WHEN IT IS, YOU KNOW CHINO WILL BEE DOING HIS THING... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT, TO GET YOUR BABY IN HERE... AND SEE MY CHINO, WORK HIS MAGIC... :wow: LOL... HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT 3 DAY WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## DETONATER

=Dreamwork Customs,May 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20641298]
*Congrats Ruben... Wow! x100 Congrats to Chino and Liz for getting down on this awsome County Blues... Bravo job well done ! ! *</span>


----------



## 801Rider

Dizzzaaammm


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 07:49 PM~20643847
> *=Dreamwork Customs,May 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20641298]
> THANKS MANDO...WE LOVE THE WAY THIS RIDE CAME OUT... :biggrin:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL MY CHINO HAS BEEN A BIZZY MAN, HERE ARE A LIL UPDATES ON THE PINK RIDE... CUT AND BUFF SHOULD BE DONE BY TUESDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 28 2011, 12:25 AM~20643091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see the progress on that truck!! :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: 

Great shot LIZ!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Have a wonderful weekend mama :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good liz... :wave:


----------



## homie

HERE GOES THIS FRAME WE GOT BACK, CHINO'S GONNA ADD A LIL SPARKLE EFX, & CLEAR COAT...


























[/quote]
nice frame!! :biggrin: ...cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 06:25 PM~20643091
> *YOU SHOULD SEE IT IN PERSON...THIS BABY IS GONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: WOW AMAZING JUST GORGEOUS! HI LIZ! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20641298
> *IS OUTTA HERE TODAY, ON TO UPHOLSTRY, AND RUBEN WILL BE FINISHING OFF THE FINAL DETAILS ON THIS BABY... CONGRATS RUBEN ON PICKING UP SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CADI...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT!*:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

DETONATER said:


> *TTMFT!*:wave:


:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello mama! Hope your comp is ok and you will come over here soon!!! We all missing you beautiful!! Have a lovely day and take care! Hope talk to you later sweetie!!!!


----------



## SWIGS

ttt for The best in the business


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz Hope you're having a good week so far :wave:


----------



## homie

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*What's up Everyone, sorry haven't hit the thread, but comp. took a thrrrr... This time it looks like the hard drive got messed up... oh well life move on... WTF DID THE DO TO LAYITLOW??? HOW THE F*CK DO YOU DOWN LOAD PICS NOW???  OH WELL I WILL FIGURE THIS SHiT LATER... A BIG WHAT'S UP TO ALL OF OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS AND GUEST... *


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Liz!!! Hope you will be back and strong soon!!!  miss you here mama!!! Have a lovely Thursday! :wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! See you in a bit today.. gotta take Angel to her surgen real quick.. I'll be there after..


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

T.T.T


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT.......


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz I Love my Tink you Doodled for me it looks so freaking Awesome even better than I Expected and I Love her Eyes I know how hard it is to do her eyes I've tried Airbrushing them so many times and still can't get them even decent lol but Ahh Omg I Sooooooo Love It I can't Wait to put it up in my Room YAYYYYYY!!!!:cheesy::biggrin::run::h5:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Liz I Love my Tink you Doodled for me it looks so freaking Awesome even better than I Expected and I Love her Eyes I know how hard it is to do her eyes I've tried Airbrushing them so many times and still can't get them even decent lol but Ahh Omg I Sooooooo Love It I can't Wait to put it up in my Room YAYYYYYY!!!!:cheesy::biggrin::run::h5:


Yup! Bratt is right! YOu did such a sweet job with your last painting....wow!!I love it too.. keep it up Liz! We love your art mama...

Hope all is ok over there! Much love beautiful!


----------



## hi_ryder

long time no see liz... :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Liz! :wave:


whered you go liz?


----------



## VeronikA

:wave::wave: Hello mama!!! Love you last painting.... fantastic piece!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! Just a heads up, Liz will be back up and running soon. Her computeris at the shop getting fixed....


----------



## VeronikA

Aww Thanks god!! It's been ages already.. crossing all my fingers to have our Liz back in here soon..wheeyy


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE EVERYONE, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS... SORRY HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH, THE COMP AT THE SHOP TOOK A CRAP, AND IS AT A REPAIR SHOP, HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GET IT UP AND RUNNING SOON... WELL CAN'T POST PIX, BUT THE PINK RIDE, THE CAMRY, AND THE ALTIMA, ARE ALL GONE... CHINO IS DOING FINISHING TOUCHES AND SUPENTION WORK TO KING OF THE HILL, A BLUE 75 CAPRICE, THAT IS A TURN KEY PROJECT... HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE WITH THAT BABY SOON... ONCE CHINO IS DONE I WILL TAKE PLENTY OF FLICKS... THE ONLY THING THAT KILLS IT FOR THIS GIRL IS IT IS BEING BUILT EAST COAST STYLE WITH DONKS... LOL... BUT ANYHOW... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK, GOD WILLING OUR COMP. WILL BE FIXXED, AND I WILL BE UP AND RUNNING A MUCK IN THIS MOFO, ONCE AGAIN... MISS ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS... CATCH YOU ALL LATER... SHOUT OUT TO VERONIKA, MS. BRATT, MARK, COMPA, RYDER, HOMIE, LOUIE, SWIGS, ELY, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAS BUMPED... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND COMMENTS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT LIZ FROM CDC...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL MY CHINO HAS BEEN A BIZZY MAN, HERE ARE A LIL UPDATES ON THE PINK RIDE... CUT AND BUFF SHOULD BE DONE BY TUESDAY... :biggrin:


:thumbsup: ORALE, GET DOWN CHINO, HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE DONE 4 DA 'L.A.' SHOW ON DA 31'ST! PURO 'TOGETHER CC' :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE EVERYONE, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS... SORRY HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH, THE COMP AT THE SHOP TOOK A CRAP, AND IS AT A REPAIR SHOP, HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GET IT UP AND RUNNING SOON... WELL CAN'T POST PIX, BUT THE PINK RIDE, THE CAMRY, AND THE ALTIMA, ARE ALL GONE... CHINO IS DOING FINISHING TOUCHES AND SUPENTION WORK TO KING OF THE HILL, A BLUE 75 CAPRICE, THAT IS A TURN KEY PROJECT... HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE WITH THAT BABY SOON... ONCE CHINO IS DONE I WILL TAKE PLENTY OF FLICKS... THE ONLY THING THAT KILLS IT FOR THIS GIRL IS IT IS BEING BUILT EAST COAST STYLE WITH DONKS... LOL... BUT ANYHOW... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK, GOD WILLING OUR COMP. WILL BE FIXXED, AND I WILL BE UP AND RUNNING A MUCK IN THIS MOFO, ONCE AGAIN... MISS ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS... CATCH YOU ALL LATER... SHOUT OUT TO VERONIKA, MS. BRATT, MARK, COMPA, RYDER, HOMIE, LOUIE, SWIGS, ELY, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAS BUMPED... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND COMMENTS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT LIZ FROM CDC...


hope your back up and running soon! need my next digital fix! :inout::h5: BOMP


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE EVERYONE, THANKS FOR THE BUMPS... SORRY HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH, THE COMP AT THE SHOP TOOK A CRAP, AND IS AT A REPAIR SHOP, HOPEFULLY THEY CAN GET IT UP AND RUNNING SOON... WELL CAN'T POST PIX, BUT THE PINK RIDE, THE CAMRY, AND THE ALTIMA, ARE ALL GONE... CHINO IS DOING FINISHING TOUCHES AND SUPENTION WORK TO KING OF THE HILL, A BLUE 75 CAPRICE, THAT IS A TURN KEY PROJECT... HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE WITH THAT BABY SOON... ONCE CHINO IS DONE I WILL TAKE PLENTY OF FLICKS... THE ONLY THING THAT KILLS IT FOR THIS GIRL IS IT IS BEING BUILT EAST COAST STYLE WITH DONKS... LOL... BUT ANYHOW... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK, GOD WILLING OUR COMP. WILL BE FIXXED, AND I WILL BE UP AND RUNNING A MUCK IN THIS MOFO, ONCE AGAIN... MISS ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS... CATCH YOU ALL LATER... SHOUT OUT TO VERONIKA, MS. BRATT, MARK, COMPA, RYDER, HOMIE, LOUIE, SWIGS, ELY, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAS BUMPED... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND COMMENTS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT LIZ FROM CDC...


whats up liz and chino:wave:thanx for the shout out..hope to see you guys soon


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Computer is back and running... YAAAAAYYYYY!!! Well first off thanks for the bumps ryder, homie, and bratt... i will be posting updates either later on today or tomorrow... so Catch you all later...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ooops... and thank you to Mr. Aztec Pride also... ::


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hello Beautiful!:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES THESE FLICKS HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...








































































LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH MY CHINO BRINGS OUT OF THESE RIDES...


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!!!! Great to have you back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwwwwww!!! Wheyyy let's bring out some bottles of champagne wheeyyy!! and of course your fav Malibu only for you mama!! Love you!!! See you in couple of days! Muah!! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

tt hollywood top


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz Hope you have a good weekend! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

:h5:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT


----------



## homie

:wave::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT! *


----------



## hi_ryder

┴ ┴ ┴


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Liz!!! Thanks for bump on Face!!! It made my morning...Love you mama! Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES THESE FLICKS HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH MY CHINO BRINGS OUT OF THESE RIDES...


THAT LOOKS NICEEE!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> tt hollywood top


CHINO, HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE TOP, OR MOST OF THAT PAINTJOB, ALL WE DID WAS ADD A FEW FADES, AND THE FINAL CLEAR WITH SOME FLAKE, AND DID THE FINAL DETAIL ON THIS RIDE... THAT'S WHY I POSTED THE PICS OF THE WAY WE GOT IT, AND SO YOU ALL COULD SEE WHAT CHINO DID... NEVER TRY TO TAKE CREDIT FROM NO ONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S SOME UPDATES ON THE 49 PICK UP...































































WELL WE GOT THE FRAME LATE LAST WEEK, SO CHINO WILL BE ALIGNING EVERYTHING TO MAKE SURE THE TRUCK IS SQUARED OFF, THEN TEARING IT BACK DOWN TO FINISH THE BODY AND PAINT... WILL POST UPDATES AS THIS PROJECT MOVES ALONG...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS IS THE BABY CHINO IS WORKING ON MAINLY THIS WEEK TO TRY TO GET IT OUT THE DOOR...  INSTALLING IN DASH A/C AND WIRING ALL THE ELECTRICAL BS... LOL... SO WE CAN FIRE IT UP... AFTER THAT IS ON TO MUFFLERSHOP, FINAL DETAIL AND THIS BABY WILL BE ON IT'S MERRY WAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH AND INBETWEEN ALL THIS ERNIE'S BOMB IS BACK FOR FINAL CUT AND BUFF...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MY BAD, TOTALLY FORGOT TO POST MARKS 64...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> TTT


ELY DON'T WORRY MIJO, CHINO IS GONNA JUMP ON EL ESTILERO, ONCE THIS BLUE KING OF THE HILL IS OUTTA HERE...


----------



## homie

[QUOTE=Dreamwork Customs
..hey whats up liz. and chino let me know when you guys are ready so i can swing by..thanx

(homie)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> Dreamwork Customs
> ..hey whats up liz. and chino let me know when you guys are ready so i can swing by..thanx
> (homie)[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP HOMIE... CHINO SAID WILL DO MIJO, I WILL GIVE YOU A HALLA AS SOON AS HE IS DONE, AND WILL POST PIX. OF THE CLEAR AND FLAKE WE ARE GONNA THROW DOWN... SORRY DIDN'T RESPOND, EARLIER, BUT DID A QUICK HIT AND RUN, BESIDES I GOT TO RUN ALL MY PIX. THRU PHOTOBUCKET, JUST TO POST THEM ON HERE NOW... ANYHOW SAY WHAT'S UP TO THE MRS. FOR ME, Y YA SABES WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO SWING BY THE DOORS ARE OPEN FROM 9:30 TO 6 OR 8TISH... CHINO HAS BEEN A BUSY MAN BRO... PERO YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SWING BY WHEN EVER... SALUDOS Y HASTA PRONTO...
Click to expand...


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> homie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP HOMIE... CHINO SAID WILL DO MIJO, I WILL GIVE YOU A HALLA AS SOON AS HE IS DONE, AND WILL POST PIX. OF THE CLEAR AND FLAKE WE ARE GONNA THROW DOWN... SORRY DIDN'T RESPOND, EARLIER, BUT DID A QUICK HIT AND RUN, BESIDES I GOT TO RUN ALL MY PIX. THRU PHOTOBUCKET, JUST TO POST THEM ON HERE NOW... ANYHOW SAY WHAT'S UP TO THE MRS. FOR ME, Y YA SABES WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO SWING BY THE DOORS ARE OPEN FROM 9:30 TO 6 OR 8TISH... CHINO HAS BEEN A BUSY MAN BRO... PERO YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SWING BY WHEN EVER... SALUDOS Y HASTA PRONTO...
> 
> 
> 
> ok kool..no rush just anxious to see the pic.....my under carriage is with hernan so im thrilled!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cutebratt04

Hola Bonita!:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok kool..no rush just anxious to see the pic.....my under carriage is with hernan so im thrilled!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HOMIE... SHOULD HAVE SOME FLICKS FOR YOU LATER ON TODAY...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Hola Bonita!:wave:


HEY THERE BRATT... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ALMOST DONE OVER SEEING THIS PROJECT TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON THE 49 P/U...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY STEVE GOT MY BOY ON THE CAMPERSHELL... LOL... TRYING TO KEEP HIM A LIL BUSY... LOL...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES ON THE 49 P/U...



Oh wow Liz.... you know you would touch my heart posting progress on this truck.. woow can't wait to see the final look... what's the plan or is that a top secret? Love it.. awwwwwwwww would love to be this far with my baby.......

Looking great!! Much respect to you guys and your Big man Chino!

Love you mama!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> MY BAD, TOTALLY FORGOT TO POST MARKS 64...


WOWOW Mr. Flakes baby ride is in !! WOWWWWW looking real good! That's awesome you guys can kick together this way... as I said once I would love to be your neighbor hahahhahahawhat a dream

Much respect to you guys and good luck on 64'!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Oh wow Liz.... you know you would touch my heart posting progress on this truck.. woow can't wait to see the final look... what's the plan or is that a top secret? Love it.. awwwwwwwww would love to be this far with my baby.......
> 
> Looking great!! Much respect to you guys and your Big man Chino!
> 
> Love you mama!! Have a wonderful day!


 
DON'T WORRY V... I WILL BE UPDATE MORE OFTEN I PROMISE, UNLESS I AM TOO BUSY OR NOT FEELING THAT WELL THAT IS... BUT i AM PLANNING ON POSTING NOTHING BUT PROGRESS PICS... CUZ MY CHINO DON'T PLAY... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENT BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOMIE, THESE ARE FOR YOU... CHINO'S LAYING DOWN THE TAPE TO COVER THE PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING DONE BY MIKE... SO THE REST OF YOUR FRAME WILL BLING... OR SPARKLE... LOL... SHOULD BE SHOOTING IT SOON... WILL POST MORE LATER OK... OH AND AS FOR HERMAN DOING THE ENGRAVING... MAN THAT FOO IS BAD ASS... I KNOW YOUR SUSPENSION IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK BRO... WELL CATCH YOU LATER, AND SALUDOS A LA MRS...


----------



## impalaluv

your work is real good ! can you teach me !:happysad: i want to be that good one day , keep up tha good work !


----------



## bigjoe82

hey Liz, it's joe with the 63 from orange county, you came down to check it out. seen alot of very nice cars coming out of dreamworks customs!!! just picked up a 58 might need you guys to come down to check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

COOL Thanks a millie on this project for me.


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for some clean work!!!!!!


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOMIE, THESE ARE FOR YOU... CHINO'S LAYING DOWN THE TAPE TO COVER THE PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING DONE BY MIKE... SO THE REST OF YOUR FRAME WILL BLING... OR SPARKLE... LOL... SHOULD BE SHOOTING IT SOON... WILL POST MORE LATER OK... OH AND AS FOR HERMAN DOING THE ENGRAVING... MAN THAT FOO IS BAD ASS... I KNOW YOUR SUSPENSION IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK BRO... WELL CATCH YOU LATER, AND SALUDOS A LA MRS...


 ..thanx liz...cant wait to see it sprayed its gonna look cool:thumbsup:...mi vieja said hello


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

impalaluv said:


> your work is real good ! can you teach me !:happysad: i want to be that good one day , keep up tha good work !


AWWW... TOTALLY COOL COMMENT, AS FOR TEACHING YOU, HMMM... CHINO IS SPREAD THIN AS IT IS ALREADY BRO... BETWEEN BODYWORK ON THE RESTOS, AND COLLISIONS, AND PAINT AND DETAIL, I DOUT HE HAS ANYTIME LEFT TO TEACH THESE DAYS... LOL... BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS... I KNOW YOU WAS KIDDING BUT HONESTLY HE IS A BUSY MAN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigjoe82 said:


> hey Liz, it's joe with the 63 from orange county, you came down to check it out. seen alot of very nice cars coming out of dreamworks customs!!! just picked up a 58 might need you guys to come down to check it out:thumbsup:


HEY JOE, LONG TIME NO SEE... LOL... WELL CHINO IS A BIT ON THE BUSY SIDE, TELL YOU WHAT DO ME A FAVOR AND TRY TO TAKE PICS. OF THE 58 LIKE I DO... START WITH THE FRONT END, HIT BOTH FENDERS, THE DOORS, AND QUARTER PANELS, THEN THE REAR AND TRUNK, AND IF THERE ARE ANY CONCERNED AREAS, TAKE CLOSE UP OF THEM AND PM THEM TO ME, SO I CAN SHOW CHINO... IF YOU CAN IF NOT MIJO, WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR HIM TO FINISH SOME OF THESE QUICKIES BEFORE WE CAN SHOOT OVER THERE AGAIN... AND WITH NEW COLLISIONS COMING IN THIS WEEK, IT WILL MORE THAN LIKELY TAKE A WHILE FOR US TO MAKE IT OUT THERE... WELL TALK TO YOU LATER, Y YA SABES, WHETHER YOU COME TO US OR NOT, YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME ON THE THREAD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> COOL Thanks a millie on this project for me.


NO PROBLEMA, MR. STEVE... LOL... HERE GO A FEW FROM TODAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT for some clean work!!!!!!


AWWW... WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT... I AM GLAD YOU VISITED THE THREAD... AND YOUR WORK IS JUST AS CLEAN... TTT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> ..thanx liz...cant wait to see it sprayed its gonna look cool:thumbsup:...mi vieja said hello


WHAT'S UP HOMIE... YA SABES BRO. YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED, HERE GO THESE FLICKS I TOOK TODAY, CUZ SE ME FUE EL TIEMPO YESTERDAY, IT SEEMS THERE ISN'T ENOUGH TIME IN THE DAY FOR ME THESE DAYS... ANYHOW, PICTURES TOTALLY DON'T DO IT JUSTICE, BUT HERE YOU GO NONE THE LESS... LIKE ALWAYS SALUDOS AND RESPECT TO THE MRS...



























































































WELL THE LAST FLICK IS THE ONLY ONE WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE, DAMN CAMERA...


----------



## Catalyzed

*Whats up homie!!! Work lookin' good as always! Cant wait to make it out there later in the year so i can stop by!*


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dwaen

It is a complete work out and really interesting and amazing work came to see here that how it is transferred from old to new and nice way to replace to the car and unbelievable.


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHINO, HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE TOP, OR MOST OF THAT PAINTJOB, ALL WE DID WAS ADD A FEW FADES, AND THE FINAL CLEAR WITH SOME FLAKE, AND DID THE FINAL DETAIL ON THIS RIDE... THAT'S WHY I POSTED THE PICS OF THE WAY WE GOT IT, AND SO YOU ALL COULD SEE WHAT CHINO DID... NEVER TRY TO TAKE CREDIT FROM NO ONE...


i knows this yo! just a little play on words... TTT AGAIN!


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT'S UP HOMIE... YA SABES BRO. YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED, HERE GO THESE FLICKS I TOOK TODAY, CUZ SE ME FUE EL TIEMPO YESTERDAY, IT SEEMS THERE ISN'T ENOUGH TIME IN THE DAY FOR ME THESE DAYS... ANYHOW, PICTURES TOTALLY DON'T DO IT JUSTICE, BUT HERE YOU GO NONE THE LESS... LIKE ALWAYS SALUDOS AND RESPECT TO THE MRS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL THE LAST FLICK IS THE ONLY ONE WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE, DAMN CAMERA...


:wow::wow::wow:..wow//thats looks awesome


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> i knows this yo! just a little play on words... TTT AGAIN!


WHAT'S UP MR. RYDER... HOW'S IT GOING DOWN UNDER???:ugh: UH WAIT A MIN. THAT SOUNDS KINDA PERVISH... LMAO... HOW YOU BEEN??? I FIGURED YOU KNEW, BUT JUST DON'T WANT VISITORS THINKING WE DID THE WHOLE RIDE... OR TAKING SOMEONE ELSES CREDITS... SO WHY HAVE YOU BEEN A STRANGER???:scrutinize: WELL HOPE LIFE IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU RYDER... MUCH L & R HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> :wow::wow::wow:..wow//thats looks awesome


WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN PERSON... I KNOW YOU GONNA LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME FOR THE HOMIE ELY...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff426/ms_shorty2/?action=view&current=3995af41.pbw


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE'S A PIC CDC THAT JAE TOOK AT THE PHOTO SHOOT:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

that 58 looks fucking sweeeeeeeeeet :fool2:


----------



## louie

hi liz and chino hope all is good,sorry haven't been on lil been busy pero looks like you guys are hell of busy dont forget about me cause ya mero i'll be down there


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

BUMP FOR A GREAT THREAD....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE'S A PIC CDC THAT JAE TOOK AT THE PHOTO SHOOT:thumbsup:


AWWW... THANKS MARK, TOTALLY COOL OF YOU TO HAVE POSTED THE PIC... CONGRATS ON THE PHOTOSHOOT... THAT BABY LOOKS BEAUTIFUL... HONORED TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF IT... ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE PIC MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

danny chawps said:


> that 58 looks fucking sweeeeeeeeeet :fool2:


THANKS, THAT 58 IS VERY SWEET... GLAD TO SEE MARK GOT A PHOTO SHOOT... I CAN IMAGINE HOW SWEET THE PICS WILL BE, SINCE JAE BUENO TOOK THEM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

louie said:


> hi liz and chino hope all is good,sorry haven't been on lil been busy pero looks like you guys are hell of busy dont forget about me cause ya mero i'll be down there


WHAT'S UP LOUIE, I GUESS WE ALL HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY LATELY... BUT DON'T WORRY JUST MAKE SURE YOU CALL WHEN YOU ARE READY SO WE CAN MAKE ROOM FOR YOUR RIDE... FEW OF THE QUICKIES LIKE STEVE'S CAMPERSHELL, AND HOMIE'S FRAME SHALL BE OUT BY THIS WEEKEND, HAVE A FEW COLLISIONS COMING IN BUT THOSE ARE QUICKIES FOR CHINO TOO... SO THEY SHOULD BE GONE BY NEXT WEEK... CHINO, IS GETTING EL ESTILERO, READY FOR PRIMER, BLOCKING AND THEN COMES THE FUN PART... SOOO STAY TUNED, I WILL BE POSTING PROGRESS PICS SOON...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BrownAzt3ka said:


> BUMP FOR A GREAT THREAD....


:h5: THANKS MR. BROWN AZTEKA... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT AND THE BUMP...


----------



## impalaluv

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... TOTALLY COOL COMMENT, AS FOR TEACHING YOU, HMMM... CHINO IS SPREAD THIN AS IT IS ALREADY BRO... BETWEEN BODYWORK ON THE RESTOS, AND COLLISIONS, AND PAINT AND DETAIL, I DOUT HE HAS ANYTIME LEFT TO TEACH THESE DAYS... LOL... BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS... I KNOW YOU WAS KIDDING BUT HONESTLY HE IS A BUSY MAN...


i do resto's and paint , just can't get down like that :worship:...i started late painting , soooo hell na i wasn't kidding :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S THIS QUICKIE... WAITING ON THE FENDER, OTHER THAN THAT, THE MINOR DAMAGE ON THE BUMPER AINT NO BIGGIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

impalaluv said:


> i do resto's and paint , just can't get down like that :worship:...i started late painting , soooo hell na i wasn't kidding :no:


CHINO STARTED LATE TOO HOMIE, BUT WITH HIS ARTISTIC TALENTS, I KNEW HE WAS BOUND TO DO GREAT THINGS, ONCE HE PICKED UP A SPRAYGUN... SHOOT THIS MAN MAY NOT BE A MASTER, BUT HE GIVES FOLKS WHO HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME FOR YEARS A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY... ALL I CAN TELL YOU BRO... IS LET YOUR IMAGINATION RUN WITH THE TAPE... YOU'LL BE SURPRIZE WHAT WILL FLOW... THAT'S WHAT CHINO DOES... HE WILL SKETCH SOMETHING OUT, BUT ONCE THE TAPE HITS THE CANVAS, HE JUST LETS IT FLOW... PRACTICE ON F*CKED UP PANELS SINCE YOU DO RESTOS AND PAINT, EXPERIMENT... MY BEST ADVICE IS FIND THE KID IN YOU, YOU KNOW, THE DREAMER, THE ONE WITH A ENDLESS IMAGINATION... THEN TELL ME HOW IT WENT... OR POST PICS... AND DON'T BE DISCOURAGE IF AT FIRST YOU DON'T SUCCEED TRY, TRY, THEN TRY AGAIN...WELL THAT'S THE BEST ADVICE THIS GIRL CAN GIVE YA HUN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL STEVE WAS A HAPPY CAMPER... LOL... SORRY GUYS COULDN'T RESIST THE PLAY ON WORDS... LMAO... HERE'S THIS FLICK OF THE CAMPERSHELL ON STEVES WORK TRUCK...


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MANDO...:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME PROGRESS FLICKS OF EL ESTILERO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL GOT TO BOUNCE FOR A MIN... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE UPDATES...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


WHAT UP SHOD... LONG TIME NO SEE STRANGER... HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU GOOD... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BUDDY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME UPDATES ON THE 49 PICK UP... CHINO IS GETTING ALL THE PANELS ALIGNED JUST TO TEAR IT BACK DOWN AND FINISH THE BODYWORK...


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GO SOME PROGRESS FLICKS OF EL ESTILERO...


Huum what year is that Dodge dart? I think 63 or 64! I had one just like it.:tongue::wave:
thanks for the pics Liz....


----------



## MR.50

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES ON THE 49 P/U...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

doʇ ǝɥʇ oʇ


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MS. BRATT... STILL WAITING ON THE PIC GIRLFRIEND... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> Huum what year is that Dodge dart? I think 63 or 64! I had one just like it.:tongue::wave:
> thanks for the pics Liz....


IT'S A 64 ELY BUT A IMPALA HOMIE... HAHAHA... BUT TRUST I WISH WE HAD A DART, MY FATHER-IN-LAW LOVES THEM CARS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MR.50 said:


> :thumbsup:


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MR. 50, MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> TTT:biggrin::biggrin:


 
MUCH APPRECIATED MATT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> doʇ ǝɥʇ oʇ


MAN I TOTALLY LOVE THE UPSIDE DOWN REVERSED BUMP... PRETTY CREATIVE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL FRAME IS BEING PICKED UP AS I TYPE... LOL... SO CATCH YOU ALL IN A FEW... GOT TO TEND TO OUR HOMIE...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> MAN I TOTALLY LOVE THE UPSIDE DOWN REVERSED BUMP... PRETTY CREATIVE...


its upside down? :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... THANKS MARK, TOTALLY COOL OF YOU TO HAVE POSTED THE PIC... CONGRATS ON THE PHOTOSHOOT... THAT BABY LOOKS BEAUTIFUL... HONORED TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF IT... ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE PIC MARK...


*THANKS CDC FOR THE LOVE YOU PUT IN THE 58. AND A HAPPY FATHERS DAY CHINO :thumbsup:*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> its upside down? :uh:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:*THANKS FOR THE LAUGH RYDER... HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT FATHERS DAY... STEP KIDS COUNT TOO...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :wave::wave:


*SUP MARK, HOPE YOU ENJOY FATHERS DAY, HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT ONE...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *THANKS CDC FOR THE LOVE YOU PUT IN THE 58. AND A HAPPY FATHERS DAY CHINO :thumbsup:*


* WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF THE LOVE THAT HAS GONE INTO THAT 58 MARK, THANKS , MAY YOU ALSO HAVE A HAPPY FATHERS DAY IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR LOVELY FAMILY...  I WILL RELAY THE MESSAGE TO CHINO... THANKS FOR STOPING BY AND SENDING HIM THE FATHERS DAY WISHES... HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY...*


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope you are having a great weekend Liz and tel your Chino Happy Father's Day for me :wave::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> * WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF THE LOVE THAT HAS GONE INTO THAT 58 MARK, THANKS , MAY YOU ALSO HAVE A HAPPY FATHERS DAY IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR LOVELY FAMILY...  I WILL RELAY THE MESSAGE TO CHINO... THANKS FOR STOPING BY AND SENDING HIM THE FATHERS DAY WISHES... HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY...*


THANKS:wave:YOU GUYS TOO.


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:*THANKS FOR THE LAUGH RYDER... HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT FATHERS DAY... STEP KIDS COUNT TOO...*


thanks a bunch! and a big happy fathers day to chino.... and for everyone else happy babies daddy day...... :inout:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GO SOME UPDATES ON THE 49 PICK UP... CHINO IS GETTING ALL THE PANELS ALIGNED JUST TO TEAR IT BACK DOWN AND FINISH THE BODYWORK...



Awww that 49' will be bad ass... it will shake with my heart for sure! Can't wait what you guys will do to this baby... woowowowowow! CDC ROCKS!!!Much respect and love!!

Hope you Liz had a lovely weekend and enjoyed great time with your fam! Love you mama!


----------



## OKJessie

Just passing through....hope everyone doing well....& it looks like you guys stay pretty busy, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS:wave:YOU GUYS TOO.


:h5: HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> thanks a bunch! and a big happy fathers day to chino.... and for everyone else happy babies daddy day...... :inout:


THANKS RYDER, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE YOURSELF TOO... CHINO APPRECIATES THE SUPPORT... SO THANKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Awww that 49' will be bad ass... it will shake with my heart for sure! Can't wait what you guys will do to this baby... woowowowowow! CDC ROCKS!!!Much respect and love!!
> 
> Hope you Liz had a lovely weekend and enjoyed great time with your fam! Love you mama!


THANKS MAMA, APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND SUPPORT ON HERE, I TOTALLY LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR GALS LOVE... AND YOU GUYS TOO... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE, I KNOW IT IS GONNA BE DREAMY... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Just passing through....hope everyone doing well....& it looks like you guys stay pretty busy, Keep up the good work.


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... TOTALLY APPRECIATED, WE ARE DOING SO/SO, ALWAYS TRYING TO KEEP BUSY, AND OUR QUALITY IS ALWAYS #1 PRIORITY... THANKS FOR DROPPING IN... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LET'S TAKE MY BABY TTMFT!!!


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

Chino knocking these cars out like nothing. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> *SUP MARK, HOPE YOU ENJOY FATHERS DAY, HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT ONE...*


Thanks! it was cool... see you tomorrow...:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :h5: HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE...


:thumbsup: :THANKS TTT FOR CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

95 Fleetwood said:


> Chino knocking these cars out like nothing. Keep up the good work guys


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO... APPRECIATE THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Thanks! it was cool... see you tomorrow...:biggrin:


GLAD YOU HAD A COOL TIME ON FATHERS DAY MARK... ALWAYS WISHING YOU AND MS. ANGEL THE BEST... I WILL TAKE PICS OF THE UPDATES ON THE 64 TOMORROW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup: :THANKS TTT FOR CDC


THANKS MARK!!! ALWAYS APPRECIATING A GREAT BUMP...  HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK HERE GOES SOME UPDATES... ERNIES 41 GETTING THE CUT, AND GETTING READY FOR THE BUFF... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S ONE FOR ELY... THIS FIREWALL IS A SMOOTH AS A BABY'S BOTTOM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO UPDATES ON THE COLLISION... GOT TO LOVE THE HIDDEN DAMAGE... WOOOT WOOOT...





































DID I MENTION I LOVE INSURANCE WORK??? LMAO... WAITING ON THE ESTIMATER TO COME IN SO I CAN GET HIM ON THE HIDDEN DAMAGES...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Dreamwork Customs*
*6ix5iveIMP*
WHAT'S UP MR. 65IMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL ANOTHER COLLISION SHOULD BE COMING THRU TOMORROW, SO I WILL HAVE MORE PICS TO POST... CHINO, DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO COLLISION AND BODYWORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY HOMIE, TOMORROW THIS BABY GOES BACK ON THE ROSTISSERIE, THEN WETSAND, AND ADD SOMEMORE SPARKLE... GLAD YOU DECIDED TO GO MORE DRAMATIC WITH IT... LIKE ALWAYS SEND MY HELLOS TO THE MRS...


----------



## lowmemory

R E S P E C T :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

lowmemory said:


> R E S P E C T :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Dreamwork Customs*
*CADDY92480*
:wave::wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

i love the hidden damage. down here it called "on report" makes the quotes extra juicy... :h5: "HIGH FIVE" insert borat voice....


----------



## Steve9663

GOOD MORNING CDC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Dreamwork Customs*
> *6ix5iveIMP*
> WHAT'S UP MR. 65IMP...


----------



## 801Rider

You guys are staying busy


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> i love the hidden damage. down here it called "on report" makes the quotes extra juicy... :h5: "HIGH FIVE" insert borat voice....


LMFAO... SHOOT HIDDEN DAMAGE IS THE BEST DAMAGE... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> GOOD MORNING CDC


WHAT UP STEVE... SEE YOU ON FB... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


THANKS FOR THE PICS... I HAD LOST THE BEFORES OF THIS RIDE, SINCE MY COMPUTER CRASHED AND BURNED... LOL... SOO THANKS FOR THE PICS. MR. 65IMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> You guys are staying busy


SURE ARE... WHICH IS A GOOD THING THESE DAYS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Liz! :wave:


HEY THERE BEAUTIFUL...  THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAMA... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK BRATT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ON KING OF THE HILL...
































































OFF TO THE MECHANIC, THEN THE MUFFLERSHOP AND THIS BABY IS ALMOST OUTTA HERE... OWNER IS LOVING ALL THE TOUCHES WE ADDED TO THIS TURNKEY RIDE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORE UPDATES LOL... CHINO IS COLOR SANDING AND GETTING THIS BABY READY FOR A FEW BLENDS, AND ADD SOME SPARKLE TO THE COLOR... THIS BABY SHOULD BE DONE VERY SOON... 




























FEW LIL DINGS ON THE HOOD THAT WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF...


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK... I AM GONNA TAKE PICS OF THE UPDATES FOR THE 4...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT:thumbsup::wave:


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK... YOU KNOW I TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...  HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEK... AND ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES 41... BUFFING GETTING DONE, THIS BABY SHOULD BE READY FOR PICK UP NEXT WEEK... YAYYY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NEW COLLISION TO ADD TO THE WORKLOAD... GOT TO TEAR IT DOWN AND FIND HIDDEN DAMAGE... LOL... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK...


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE, TOMORROW THIS BABY GOES BACK ON THE ROSTISSERIE, THEN WETSAND, AND ADD SOMEMORE SPARKLE... GLAD YOU DECIDED TO GO MORE DRAMATIC WITH IT... LIKE ALWAYS SEND MY HELLOS TO THE MRS...


 awesome thanx liz.....cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES 41... BUFFING GETTING DONE, THIS BABY SHOULD BE READY FOR PICK UP NEXT WEEK... YAYYY...



Looking greatttttt!!!!


Hey mama!! You guys are busy like crazeee!! I haven't been here just couple of days and you have so many updates!!! I love that! CDC familia rocks!! Love your progress pics! Great job. Can't wait to see the final looks! You will have another totally satisfied owners there Im so sure about that!

Have a great weekend mama!!Much love and respect!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:Hi Liz I Posted the Pics on my thread finally lol so now these boys can see lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NEW COLLISION TO ADD TO THE WORKLOAD... GOT TO TEAR IT DOWN AND FIND HIDDEN DAMAGE... LOL... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK...


high fives all around! :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

:wave::wave::wave::wave: Hello Mama!! Have a wonderful rest of the Sunday!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> awesome thanx liz.....cant wait:thumbsup:


THAT MAKES TWO OF US... LOL... HOPE YOU AND THE MRS. HAD A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Looking greatttttt!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey mama!! You guys are busy like crazeee!! I haven't been here just couple of days and you have so many updates!!! I love that! CDC familia rocks!! Love your progress pics! Great job. Can't wait to see the final looks! You will have another totally satisfied owners there Im so sure about that!
> 
> Have a great weekend mama!!Much love and respect!


AWWW THANKS MAMA, I TRY KEEPIN THESE UP TO DATE, SOMETIME THOUGH CHINO IS A LIL TOO FAST FOR ME TO RUN ERANDS AND KEEP ON TOP OF THE UPDATES... LOL... BUT HE DOES STAY BUSY THIS WHITE ONE SHOULD BE GONE ON MONDAY...  THANKS FOR THE L & R MAMA... TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:Hi Liz I Posted the Pics on my thread finally lol so now these boys can see lol!:thumbsup:


HEY MAMA TOOK A STROLL TO YOUR THREAD, THANKS FOR THE PICS BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND MIJA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> high fives all around! :h5:


:H5: HOW YOU BEEN RYDER??? HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL MY FRIEND... HAVE A GREAT WEEK BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave: Hello Mama!! Have a wonderful rest of the Sunday!


AWWW... THANKS BABYGIRL, I SURE DID I RESTED TILL ABOUT 3 PM TODAY... HAHAHA LOVE TO HIBERNATE ON THE WEEKENDS... SEE YOU GUYS ON FB. LATER... MUCH LOVE TO YOU MY GIRL, HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC WEEKEND...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES 41... BUFFING GETTING DONE, THIS BABY SHOULD BE READY FOR PICK UP NEXT WEEK... YAYYY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: HOPE U HAD A GREAT WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Dreamwork Customs said:


>


 
WELL RUBEN IS GETTING THIS ONE FINISHED OFF... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE COUNTY BLUES HIT THE STREETS, AND SHOWS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES 41... BUFFING GETTING DONE, THIS BABY SHOULD BE READY FOR PICK UP NEXT WEEK... YAYYY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: HOPE U HAD A GREAT WEEKEND :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK, WE HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND TOO... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK YOURSELF...:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


SHODDY WHERE YOU BEEN BOY??? THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!! MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FEEL SORRY FOR WHO EVER HAS TO DETAIL THIS BABY... LOL... KING OG THE HILL AT THE MUFFLER SHOP AND MY CHINO NOT MUCH OF A PHOTOGRAPHER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KING OF THE HILL IS BACK... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ERNIE'S 41 BUFFED OUT AND READY TO ROLL...
































































MIRROR FINISH EVEN IN WHITE...


----------



## Steve9663

LOOKING GOOD CDC :thumbsup:


----------



## homie

sure did liz our bicla gets delivered 2marow so im thrilled


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> LOOKING GOOD CDC :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STEVE... PROUD OF YOU TOO BUDDY... KEEP ACING THOSE TEST... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> sure did liz our bicla gets delivered 2marow so im thrilled


CONGRATS HOMIE... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU, JUST BE CAREFUL OUT THERE BRO... CUZ FOLKS OUT HERE BE DRIVING LIKE IDIOTS... SO TE QUIDAS LOCO... SEND MY REGARDS TO THE MRS... OH AND I WILL PM YOU LATER CHINO IS BUSY RIGHT NOW... PERO AY TE CAIGO WITH A PM LATER OK...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> FEEL SORRY FOR WHO EVER HAS TO DETAIL THIS BABY... LOL... KING OG THE HILL AT THE MUFFLER SHOP AND MY CHINO NOT MUCH OF A PHOTOGRAPHER...


 

LOOKING GOOD CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... THANKS BABYGIRL, I SURE DID I RESTED TILL ABOUT 3 PM TODAY... HAHAHA LOVE TO HIBERNATE ON THE WEEKENDS... SEE YOU GUYS ON FB. LATER... MUCH LOVE TO YOU MY GIRL, HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC WEEKEND...


Aww that's real nice rest oh good lord I would love to rest this long one day soon too maybe I will have a chance on my vacancy then oh no I don't think so I take my longboard and bmx bike with me so it won't happen hahaha maybe once I will be back... but rest this long sounds totally great to meawwwwww

But Im really happy for you mama you have a chance to relax!! 

Love you and be safe ttyl on face or here!! Thank you for love too sweetie!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ERNIE'S 41 BUFFED OUT AND READY TO ROLL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIRROR FINISH EVEN IN WHITE...


Look at that white baby... love it!!! Looks beautiful... love those cars so much.... and that sweet lady in the mirror is damn hot today ayyyy!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ERNIE'S 41 BUFFED OUT AND READY TO ROLL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIRROR FINISH EVEN IN WHITE...


you did it justice. true OG shit right there.... and certified neck breaker! amazing job guys :boink::h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :H5: HOW YOU BEEN RYDER??? HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL MY FRIEND... HAVE A GREAT WEEK BRO...


chocking credit card debt, bills coming out my ass and ungrateful money and food sponges in the form of 2 step kids oh and horrible wage at my job... but i cant complain. lol at least ive got my health! when im feeling down i just pop into chino's dreamwork customs thread and turn my frowns upside down! :yes::h5: and when im feeling gay i pop into elspock84 paint therad... :shh: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LOOKING GOOD CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS MARK!!! TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Aww that's real nice rest oh good lord I would love to rest this long one day soon too maybe I will have a chance on my vacancy then oh no I don't think so I take my longboard and bmx bike with me so it won't happen hahaha maybe once I will be back... but rest this long sounds totally great to meawwwwww
> 
> But Im really happy for you mama you have a chance to relax!!
> 
> Love you and be safe ttyl on face or here!! Thank you for love too sweetie!!


GIRL I HAVEN'T BEEN FEELING SOOO GREAT SOO WHEN I NEED MY REST, I TAKE ADVANTAGE AND REST... HOPE YOU FIND OR MAKE SOME TIME FOR YOU TO REST UP TOO... I PRAY YOU HAVE A SAFE AND FUN FILLED VACATION TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Look at that white baby... love it!!! Looks beautiful... love those cars so much.... and that sweet lady in the mirror is damn hot today ayyyy!!!


AWWW... ALWAY APPRECIATE YOUR LOVE MAMA... I TOTALLY LOVED THIS RIDE TOO... IT LOOKS SOOO CLASSY... BUT WHAT I LOVE MOST IS THE MIRROR FINISH CHINO BRINGS OUT OF THESE RIDES... HE ALWAYS AMAZES ME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> you did it justice. true OG shit right there.... and certified neck breaker! amazing job guys :boink::h5:


AWWW... THANKS RYDER... YOU KNOW WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> chocking credit card debt, bills coming out my ass and ungrateful money and food sponges in the form of 2 step kids oh and horrible wage at my job... but i cant complain. lol at least ive got my health! when im feeling down i just pop into chino's dreamwork customs thread and turn my frowns upside down! :yes::h5: and when im feeling gay i pop into elspock84 paint therad... :shh: :cheesy:


DAMN SOUNDS PRETTY CRAZY... GLAD OUR THREAD BRINGS A SMILE ON YOUR FACE HOMIE... STAY UP LIFE IS HARD RIGHT NOW, BUT IT WILL GET BETTER... JUST STAY STRONG... AND BOY YOU MADE ME LMFAO... ABOUT COMPAS THREAD... HAHAHAHA THAT COMMENT STILL HAS ME BUSTING THE HELL OFF...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU, JUST BE CAREFUL OUT THERE BRO... CUZ FOLKS OUT HERE BE DRIVING LIKE IDIOTS... SO TE QUIDAS LOCO... SEND MY REGARDS TO THE MRS... OH AND I WILL PM YOU LATER CHINO IS BUSY RIGHT NOW... PERO AY TE CAIGO WITH A PM LATER OK...


ok i will...much love and respect to you guys...see you guys alrato


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MR. 65 IMP... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> ok i will...much love and respect to you guys...see you guys alrato


COOL... YOU KNOW YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED TO VISIT WHEN EVER HOMIE... ME SALUDAS A TU MUJER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


AWWW... THANK SHODDY... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL THE 41 IS OUTTA HERE... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ERNIE PUT IT BACK TOGETHER...


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good !!!!!! Have a good 4th :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good !!!!!! Have a good 4th :wave: :thumbsup:


BACK AT YA KAK... LONG TIME NO SEE FOO... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU GUYS... HAVE A WONDERFUL REST OF THE WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL CHINO DID THE BLENDS ON THIS ONE AND REPAIRED DENTS ON HOOD... WAITING ON MIKE TIDPETTE TO FIX THE LEAFING AND PINSTIPE, THEN IT'S ON TO FLAKES AND CLEARCOAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CONVERTIBLE TOP ON, RUG FINALLY IN, NOW WAITING ON SOME INTERIOR PARTS, AND UNDERCOATING THE BELLY AND TRUNK AND THEN IT GETS IT'S FINAL CUT AND BUFF AND THIS ONE IS DONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES 














































MIKE REALLY SAVED THE LEAFING...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOMIE THIS IS FOR YOU BRO... FRAME IS UP AND READY FOR CHINO TO MAKE IT SPARKLE TOMARROW... SHOULD BE READY FOR YOU THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CONVERTIBLE TOP ON, RUG FINALLY IN, NOW WAITING ON SOME INTERIOR PARTS, AND UNDERCOATING THE BELLY AND TRUNK AND THEN IT GETS IT'S FINAL CUT AND BUFF AND THIS ONE IS DONE...


Aww I can already see it.... this conv babe will sick as hell..... love them so badly. And Chinos touch owowowowoowowwwwwww can't wait to see it finished.....looks great already..good LUCK CDC!!!!! You rocks guys!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... ALWAY APPRECIATE YOUR LOVE MAMA... I TOTALLY LOVED THIS RIDE TOO... IT LOOKS SOOO CLASSY... BUT WHAT I LOVE MOST IS THE MIRROR FINISH CHINO BRINGS OUT OF THESE RIDES... HE ALWAYS AMAZES ME...


Totally agree..very classy ride.. and that mirror finish is bad ass.... you're great model to show off the right quality of that mirror finish Your Chino is real master of his work!

Have a great night and day beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Aww I can already see it.... this conv babe will sick as hell..... love them so badly. And Chinos touch owowowowoowowwwwwww can't wait to see it finished.....looks great already..good LUCK CDC!!!!! You rocks guys!!!!!


THANKS V. I ACTUALLY LIKE THIS RIDE TOO, FOR BEING A 61 FORD GALAXIE, IT'S NOT TO BAD... LOL... BUT I AM A CHEVY AND GM GIRL ALL THE WAY... LOL... I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 61 IMPALA RAG THAN A GALAXIE... THAT'S JUST MY OPINION THOUGH TO EACH THEIR OWN... CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS RIDE TO BE OUTTA HERE... HAHAHA... WELL CATCH YOU LATER THANKS FOR STOPPING BY MAMA, BUT I GOT TO BOUNCE, HAVE TONS TO DO TODAY...


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOMIE THIS IS FOR YOU BRO... FRAME IS UP AND READY FOR CHINO TO MAKE IT SPARKLE TOMARROW... SHOULD BE READY FOR YOU THIS WEEKEND...


 kool.....cant wait to get it home...it matches the harleyuffin:


----------



## bigshod

wut up wut up


----------



## Steve9663

TTT for CDC hope u guys have a much needed enjoyable weekend. see yah soon


----------



## louie

HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND LIZ AND CHINO


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS FIRST OFF THANK YOU ALL FOR THE BUMPS AND WELL WISHES MAY YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND... TOTALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU...

WELL HERE GO SOME UPDATES... HOPE YOU ENJOY...

HERE'S A LIL STRIP TEASE FOR YA...




















OH YEAH BABY TAKE IT OFF... HAHAHAHA...





































OOO WEE I AM SOOO GLAD HOMIE WENT MORE DRAMATIC WITH THE SPARKLE BLING... ENJOY GUYS AND GALS, I AM JUST BEING SILLY TODAY... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY ELY WE HAD TO ORDER YOUR CANDY FROM AZ... SO AS SOON AS IT COMES IN CHINO IS GONNA GET BUSY ON YOUR ESTILERO HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT 4TH OF JULY, EXCEPT FOR THE FAKES THAT STILL CHECK UP ON US...


----------



## hi_ryder

happy 4th liz and chino :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope Yall Have a Happy 4th of July Weekend Liz and Chino!!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama have a lovely weekend and enjoy it! Talk to you in a week!!! Wish you only the best! Love you!
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt CDC:inout:


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY GUYS FIRST OFF THANK YOU ALL FOR THE BUMPS AND WELL WISHES MAY YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND... TOTALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU...
> 
> WELL HERE GO SOME UPDATES... HOPE YOU ENJOY...
> 
> HERE'S A LIL STRIP TEASE FOR YA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH BABY TAKE IT OFF... HAHAHAHA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOO WEE I AM SOOO GLAD HOMIE WENT MORE DRAMATIC WITH THE SPARKLE BLING... ENJOY GUYS AND GALS, I AM JUST BEING SILLY TODAY... LOL...


 :thumbsup::wow::wow:....we love it!...now mi vieja is talkin bout..."see i told you it would look better":burn:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> happy 4th liz and chino :wave:


THANKS RYDER, HAD A GREAT TIME WITH FAM-BAM...  HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Hope Yall Have a Happy 4th of July Weekend Liz and Chino!!!:wave::wave::wave:


AWW... THANKS MAMA, WE HAD A GREAT TIME WITH OUR KIDS, AND GRANDKIDS... GOT SOME REST, SO CAN'T COMPLAIN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey mama have a lovely weekend and enjoy it! Talk to you in a week!!! Wish you only the best! Love you!
> :wave::wave::wave:


THANKS V. HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION, OR LIKE YOU GUYS CALL IT HOLIDAY...HOPE U TAKE PLENTY OF PICS GIRL...MUCH LOVE AND I'LL BE HERE WHEN YOU GET BACK... GOD WILLING THAT IS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt CDC:inout:


HEY SHODDY... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> :thumbsup::wow::wow:....we love it!...now mi vieja is talkin bout..."see i told you it would look better":burn:


WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN PERSON... IT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE... I KNOW YOU AND YOUR LADY GONNA LOVE IT... YOU CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN THE PICS. BUT PICS. NEVER DO FLAKEJOBS JUSTICE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT... WILL HAVE UPDATES LATER...


----------



## bigjoe82

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY GUYS FIRST OFF THANK YOU ALL FOR THE BUMPS AND WELL WISHES MAY YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND... TOTALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU...
> 
> WELL HERE GO SOME UPDATES... HOPE YOU ENJOY...
> 
> HERE'S A LIL STRIP TEASE FOR YA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH BABY TAKE IT OFF... HAHAHAHA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOO WEE I AM SOOO GLAD HOMIE WENT MORE DRAMATIC WITH THE SPARKLE BLING... ENJOY GUYS AND GALS, I AM JUST BEING SILLY TODAY... LOL...


frame looks very nice!


----------



## Steve9663

TTT for CHINO & LIZ, Hope u all had a good 4th, see you guys soon.


----------



## homie

bigjoe82 said:


> frame looks very nice!


 thanx bigjoe:biggrin:....cdc gets down!.....not only do they get down but from day one they always treat you like family...C.D.C<----:worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigjoe82 said:


> frame looks very nice!


WHAT'S UP JOE... THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND THE COMPLEMENT... TRY TO SHOOT US SOME FLICKS SO I CAN SHOW CHINO YOUR 58 BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> TTT for CHINO & LIZ, Hope u all had a good 4th, see you guys soon.


WE SURE DID STEVE, HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEKEND TOO... SEE YA ON FB BUDDY... LOL...THANKS FOR BUMPING TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> thanx bigjoe:biggrin:....cdc gets down!.....not only do they get down but from day one they always treat you like family...C.D.C<----:worship:


AWWW... THANKS HOMIE, WE TRY... WE AT LEAST TRY TO KEEP IT REAL, AND SHOW SOME LOVE... UNLESS SOMEONE STEPS ON TOES, OR DOESN'T KEEP IT REAL... THEN WHAT CAN I SAY??? LOL... THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR THE LOVE YOU POSTED RIGHT HERE... MUCH APPRECIATE BRO... LIKE ALWAYS, MY REGARDS TO THE WIFEY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE FIREWALL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I WILL BE POSTING PICS ON THE UPDATES TO THIS ONE IT WAS A VERY GOOD SUPPLEMENT... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK... EXCEPT THESE MOFO'S TOOK TWO WEEKS TO SEND THE ESTIMATER OUT TO APPROVE ALL I FOUND...:angry:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Holly crap...  I likes....


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE FIREWALL...


TTT... for CDC


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... THANKS HOMIE, WE TRY... WE AT LEAST TRY TO KEEP IT REAL, AND SHOW SOME LOVE... UNLESS SOMEONE STEPS ON TOES, OR DOESN'T KEEP IT REAL... THEN WHAT CAN I SAY??? LOL... THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR THE LOVE YOU POSTED RIGHT HERE... MUCH APPRECIATE BRO... LIKE ALWAYS, MY REGARDS TO THE WIFEY...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I WILL BE POSTING PICS ON THE UPDATES TO THIS ONE IT WAS A VERY GOOD SUPPLEMENT... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK... EXCEPT THESE MOFO'S TOOK TWO WEEKS TO SEND THE ESTIMATER OUT TO APPROVE ALL I FOUND...:angry:


looks like a juicy one... :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE FIREWALL...


gorgeous color. i love those root beers and browns... keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> TTT... for CDC


THANKS ELY HAVE MORE BUT I WILL WAIT TILL MONDAY TO POST... LOL... NA,NA, NA,NA,NA....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> looks like a juicy one... :h5:


IT IS... MAN I LOVE COLLISIONS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> gorgeous color. i love those root beers and browns... keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


THANKS RYDER, I PERSONALLY LOVE ROOTBEER BROWN, EVEN THE BROWN THAT WE USED ON MY IN-LAWS TRUCK, I LOVE THE FACT YOU DON'T SEE TO MANY NIIICE ONES ON THE ROAD... CROSS YOUR FINGERS CHINO IS GONNA GET A LIL CREATIVE HERE... HAHAHA, NOT THAT WE NEED TO HE IS GREAT AT MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS V. HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION, OR LIKE YOU GUYS CALL IT HOLIDAY...HOPE U TAKE PLENTY OF PICS GIRL...MUCH LOVE AND I'LL BE HERE WHEN YOU GET BACK... GOD WILLING THAT IS...


Aww thank you beautiful!!! As you already know I had a great vacation probably the last one this year but it was a fun at least

Thank you for being around and sweet comments on Face! Love you mama!

Have a lovely rest of the Sunday!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE FIREWALL...


LOOKING GOOD DREAMWORKS STOPPED BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. HOPE ALL IS GOOD.


----------



## Mr Jimbo

Hey liz its Jimbo .hey tell chino ill b down wednesday around the after noon.tight work keep it up.caint wait to get the glass house to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Mr Jimbo said:


> Hey liz its Jimbo .hey tell chino ill b down wednesday around the after noon.tight work keep it up.caint wait to get the glass house to you.:thumbsup:


WILL DO JIMBO... SEE YOU SOON AMIGO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


HEY SHODDY HOPW YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... LIKE ALWAYS THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :wave::wave:


SUP MARK, HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY SUCCESSFUL AND BOUNTYFUL WEEK...


----------



## 801Rider

Bad ass color :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Aww thank you beautiful!!! As you already know I had a great vacation probably the last one this year but it was a fun at least
> 
> Thank you for being around and sweet comments on Face! Love you mama!
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the Sunday!


YOUR WELCOME V. I TOTALLY MISSED YOU WHILE YOU WERE GONE... AND BRATTS BEEN MISSING IN ACTION:scrutinize: HAHAHA, BUT I AM GLAD YOU ARE BACK...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Bump bump bump...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LOOKING GOOD DREAMWORKS STOPPED BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. HOPE ALL IS GOOD.


THANKS MARK ALWAYS APPRECIATE THE LOVE... ALL IS GOOD, NOT PERFECT, BUT GOOD WILL DO... YOU KNOW THIS ECONOMY SITUATION IS'NT AT IT'S BEST BUT I AM SURE WE WILL ALL WEATHER THE STORM... HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY... STAY COOL MARK, AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Bad ass color :h5:



HEY MANDO, THANKS FOR DROPPING IN BRO... I ALSO LOVE THE COLOR, WE ARE GONNA GO A LIL CRAZY, ON THIS ONE... BUT YOU KNOW JUST WHEN CHINO STARTS UP ON IT, A COLLISION WALKS IN, THEN ANOTHER... AND WE LET OUR PEEPS KNOW COLLISIONS GET PRIORITY... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK... HAHAHA BUT HE IS BACK ON THE MONTE TILL THE SUPPLEMENT COMES IN... I WILL SWING BY IN A MIN TO BUMP BACK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> Bump bump bump...


HEY ELY WILL POST SOME PICS IN A MIN. I GOT TO ORDER A PART FOR THE MUSTANG...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Hi Liz. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FRONT END BACK ON GETTING BLOCKED TO PREP THAT BODY FOR PAINT... WILL BE POSTING MORE UPDATES SOON ELY... AND YOU ARE WELCOME BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK DID MY ROUNDS DROPPED SOME LOVE ON ALL MY BUDDY'S THREADS SO CATCH YOU ALL LATER...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS MARK ALWAYS APPRECIATE THE LOVE... ALL IS GOOD, NOT PERFECT, BUT GOOD WILL DO... YOU KNOW THIS ECONOMY SITUATION IS'NT AT IT'S BEST BUT I AM SURE WE WILL ALL WEATHER THE STORM... HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY... STAY COOL MARK, AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK...


Thanks Liz keep up the good work and your guy's dreams will come true hope you guys have a great week.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> YOUR WELCOME V. I TOTALLY MISSED YOU WHILE YOU WERE GONE... AND BRATTS BEEN MISSING IN ACTION:scrutinize: HAHAHA, BUT I AM GLAD YOU ARE BACK...


AWWW thanks mama!!! I've missed you when your comp was broken too.. LIL was crazy empty without your company  


Aghggghhhh I see Bratt is one busy baby girl now! We should kick her sweet lil butt and get her back in action hahahahahaha  

Happy to have you around again too!!! Much love and respect to CDC familiaaaa yayyy!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks Liz keep up the good work and your guy's dreams will come true hope you guys have a great week.


THANKS MARK, I KNOW THEY WILL... BUT MY DREAM IS TO OWN A DISPENSARY... HAHAHA AND RE-TIRE CHINO... :happysad: MORE MONEY LESS WORK... HAHAHA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> AWWW thanks mama!!! I've missed you when your comp was broken too.. LIL was crazy empty without your company
> 
> 
> Aghggghhhh I see Bratt is one busy baby girl now! We should kick her sweet lil butt and get her back in action hahahahahaha
> 
> Happy to have you around again too!!! Much love and respect to CDC familiaaaa yayyy!!


YOU ARE AWSOME V. AS FOR OUR BRATT??? HMMM WE SHOULD KICK YOU BOOTY IN GEAR... HAHAHA WELL ONLY CUZ WE MISS HER...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTMFT... WILL HAVE UPDATES LATER...


 just wanted to stop by and say thank you!!!...the frame looks bad ass...and it looks great on my rear view mirror when i was coming home that flake just screams look at me:thumbsup:....plus i got a few cars on the freeway slowing down to look...even got a thumbs up:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> YOU ARE AWSOME V. AS FOR OUR BRATT??? HMMM WE SHOULD KICK YOU BOOTY IN GEAR... HAHAHA WELL ONLY CUZ WE MISS HER...


Hahaha hell yea!! 

Hahahaa hope you had a good sleep mama!


Have a lovely Wednesdayyyyy


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

2 d top


----------



## VeronikA

Have great rest of the Sunday my sweet mama! Hope you will have a nice new week!


----------



## hi_ryder

need pitcherz! :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

work always looking good ..... :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Bump.


----------



## VeronikA

Tuesday BUMP for CDC familia!! Btw love your new sexy look mamacita!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> just wanted to stop by and say thank you!!!...the frame looks bad ass...and it looks great on my rear view mirror when i was coming home that flake just screams look at me:thumbsup:....plus i got a few cars on the freeway slowing down to look...even got a thumbs up:biggrin:












HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT for some supa-bling! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for da CDC


----------



## homie

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT for some supa-bling! :biggrin:


x2..whats up bro


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...


kool have a good time say whats up to chino for me see you guys later


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...


Looks beautiful!!!!!! Sun made great job at this pic too

Im really glad you had so much fun at the bday party!!! Love your pics - you all looked so happy!!! 

Have a great weekend Liz!! TTYL sweetie!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT for some supa-bling! :biggrin:


THANKS MARK... WELL SORRY I HAVE BEEN LAGGING ALL BUT I HAVE BEEN HITTING THE SITE TO RETRIEVE PICS SINCE WE ARE WORKING ON GETTING OUR OWN WEBSITE... :biggrin: I PROMISE I WILL POST UPDATES IN A FEW THIS ONE IS THE HARDEST ONE TO GET PICTURES FROM SINCE I HAVE TO GO BACK THRU ALL THESE PAGES... BUT THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR KEEPING US ON PAGE ONE... WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE BUMPED... MAN GOING BACK THRU THE PAGES TRIPS ME OUT... FUNNY HOW CARS ARE GONE AND SO ARE THE FAKE ASS HOMIES... OH WELL BETTER OFF THAT WAY IF YOU ASK ME... I ALWAYS CALLED IT... LOL... LOVE OR HATE ME, DON'T REALLY MATTER IF I DON'T LOVE YOU... WELL TO THE HOMIES THAT KEEP IT REAL... STAY TUNED WILL BE POSTING SOON... I JUST HAVE TO GET MY PICTURED DOWNLOADED AND READY FOR THE PERSON WHO IS MAKING OUR SITE... THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH FOR BEING SO AWSOME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> ttt for da CDC





homie said:


> x2..whats up bro





homie said:


> kool have a good time say whats up to chino for me see you guys later





VeronikA said:


> Looks beautiful!!!!!! Sun made great job at this pic too
> 
> Im really glad you had so much fun at the bday party!!! Love your pics - you all looked so happy!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend Liz!! TTYL sweetie!!!


THANK YOU ALL... YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME.... V. YOU ARE MY BOO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, HOPE YOUR WEEKEND HAS BEEN AWSOME TOO... SOOO MANY BIRTHDAYS COMING UP, I WILL SHARE MORE PICS ON FB... WE HAVE MY SON AND NEPHEWS B. DAY THIS THURSDAY, THE THURDAY AFTER IT IS MY BEANIE, 2 THURSDAYS AFTER HER IT IS ME, THURSDAY AFER MINE IT IS MY BOOS, THEN SEPT. WE HAVE MY MOM AND OLDEST, OCTOBER MY GRANDSON, NOVEMBER MY 2ND. YOUNGEST, DECEMBER WELL NOT SUCH A HAPPY MONTH SINCE WE LOST MY MOTHER IN LAW ON HER B.DAY IN 04... BUT TRUST I WILL BE POSTING THE FUNTIMES ON FB... I LOVE GAMBLING THERE...HAHAHA... THANKS MAMA FOR ALL THE LOVE YOU SHOW... YOU ARE ONE SPECIAL COOKIE...


----------



## DETONATER

Dang Thursdays are the day huh!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD DREAMWORKS. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...


Very Nice as Always!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Dang Thursdays are the day huh!


THEY ARE THIS YEAR MARK... LOL... FUNNY HOW MOST OF US FELL ON THE SAME DAY OF THE WEEK... LOL... AND SO CLOSE TOGETHER TOO... SEND MY LOVE TO MY SANCHA...
:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HOMIE HERE'S THIS FLICK FOR NOW, I WILL POST MORE LATER, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED ALL MY PICS TO PHOTOBUCKET YET... SORRY BUT EVER SINCE THEY UPGRADED THIS FORUM ALL THEY DID WAS MAKE IT MORE COMPLICATED THAN BEFORE... OH WELL WILL POST PICS LATER... GOT TO GO IT IS THE GRAND DAUGHTERS B.DAY SO WE GONNA PLAY HOOKIE TODAY... AT LEAST TILL LATER ON TONIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD DREAMWORKS. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAM. ARE ALSO HAVING A GREAT ONE... WELL DON'T KNOW IF YOU'RE GOING TO LA SHOW BUT IF SOO SHOULD BE SEEING YOU GUYS THERE... THANKS FOR BUMPING THE THREAD TOO...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Very Nice as Always!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WELL THANK YOU MS. BRATT... NICE TO SEE YOU BACK ON HERE... LOL... I WAS THINKING OF CHANGING YOUR NICKNAME TO MS. MIA... HAHAHA J/K... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAMA, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT ALWAYS... WELL GOT TO GET READY FOR CHURCH... CATCH YOU ALL LATER...


----------



## Catalyzed

:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! See you guys in a minute...!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THE PICS OF HOMIES FRAME LEAVING OUR SHOP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAD MIKE TIPPETTS FIX THE LEAFING, & ADDED A LIL LASER GREEN TO THE CLEAR.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES I MISSED...


















OWNER DECIDED TO GO WITH THE BLACKOUT FLAT BLACK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I LOVE THIS JAM... LMFAO...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I LOVE THIS JAM... LMFAO...


they love all that british shit down here too. the music channels here really dont play any of the us stuff. maybe a snoop video here and there. its a funny country, they allow swearing and nudity on tv but play a stephen segal flick and edit out all the violence.... bass ackwards...


----------



## louie

HELLO LIZ AND CHINO HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GOOD.


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES I MISSED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OWNER DECIDED TO GO WITH THE BLACKOUT FLAT BLACK...



Mmmmmmmmmmmm just love satin black on cars so much... you know mama my baby truck will have it too...just the cabin will have glossy white. 

This baby looks bad asssssss! Great job guys!! Much respect!

Also great job on that Mitsubishi!!:h5::thumbsup:


CDC familia rocksssss!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANK YOU ALL... YOU GUYS ARE AWSOME.... V. YOU ARE MY BOO... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, HOPE YOUR WEEKEND HAS BEEN AWSOME TOO... SOOO MANY BIRTHDAYS COMING UP, I WILL SHARE MORE PICS ON FB... WE HAVE MY SON AND NEPHEWS B. DAY THIS THURSDAY, THE THURDAY AFTER IT IS MY BEANIE, 2 THURSDAYS AFTER HER IT IS ME, THURSDAY AFER MINE IT IS MY BOOS, THEN SEPT. WE HAVE MY MOM AND OLDEST, OCTOBER MY GRANDSON, NOVEMBER MY 2ND. YOUNGEST, DECEMBER WELL NOT SUCH A HAPPY MONTH SINCE WE LOST MY MOTHER IN LAW ON HER B.DAY IN 04... BUT TRUST I WILL BE POSTING THE FUNTIMES ON FB... I LOVE GAMBLING THERE...HAHAHA... THANKS MAMA FOR ALL THE LOVE YOU SHOW... YOU ARE ONE SPECIAL COOKIE...


Always and forever sweet mama!! You deserve extra portion of love every day!!  Love your craziness on Face!  Have a great day sweetheart!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> they love all that british shit down here too. the music channels here really dont play any of the us stuff. maybe a snoop video here and there. its a funny country, they allow swearing and nudity on tv but play a stephen segal flick and edit out all the violence.... bass ackwards...


I CAN IMAGINE... HAHAHA THEY SOUND LIKE AN LOVER NOT FIGHTER KINDA COUNTRY... WEANNIES... VIOLENCE IN MODERATION CAN BE A POSITIVE THING... LMFAO... BOY YOU HAD ME LAUGHING ON THE STEPHEN SEGAL FLICK... SO THEY CAN SWEAR AND RUN AROUND BUTT NAKED, BUT CAN'T TOLORATE VIOLENCE... WWWOOOWWW... WE WOULD GET KICKED OUT OF THAT COUNTRY... LOL... TOTALY ASS BACKWARDS...




louie said:


> HELLO LIZ AND CHINO HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GOOD.



HEY LOUIE LONG TIME SINCE YOU HAVE DROPPED IN... ALL IS GOOD, CHINO HAS BEEN ALIGNING AND BLOCKING ELY'S RIDE, WELL BE HITTING IT SOME MORE I WILL SHOW PICS. ANOTHERDAY CUZ WE ACTUALLY WENT TO A SHIMRIN2 DEMONSTRATION OF HOUSE OF COLORS NEW PRODUCTS, MAN WE LOVED THE NEW PRODUCTLINE... LET'S SEE IF WE USE IT FOR MY MC...




VeronikA said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm just love satin black on cars so much... you know mama my baby truck will have it too...just the cabin will have glossy white.
> 
> This baby looks bad asssssss! Great job guys!! Much respect!
> 
> Also great job on that Mitsubishi!!:h5::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> CDC familia rocksssss!!!!





VeronikA said:


> Always and forever sweet mama!! You deserve extra portion of love every day!!  Love your craziness on Face!  Have a great day sweetheart!!!!


AWWW... AND I LOVE YOURS TOO WE ARE SOOO MUCH ALIKE IT IS TOO FUNNY... THANKS BABYGIRL FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT YOU RETURN... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP V... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS MAMA... OH AND I CAN PICTURE YOUR BABY TRUCK WHEN IT'S DONE... SHOULD LOOK AWSOME, YOU AND LUKY DOING A GREATJOB V... WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU GOOD NIGHT...:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I CAN IMAGINE... HAHAHA THEY SOUND LIKE AN LOVER NOT FIGHTER KINDA COUNTRY... WEANNIES... VIOLENCE IN MODERATION CAN BE A POSITIVE THING... LMFAO... BOY YOU HAD ME LAUGHING ON THE STEPHEN SEGAL FLICK... SO THEY CAN SWEAR AND RUN AROUND BUTT NAKED, BUT CAN'T TOLORATE VIOLENCE... WWWOOOWWW... WE WOULD GET KICKED OUT OF THAT COUNTRY... LOL... TOTALY ASS BACKWARDS...


no shit they played under siege 2 and all the best knife fights were edited out. they didnt even show the bit where they were gonna cauterize the peoples eyes if they didnt give up the sat codes. no eye was even burnt. i was like WOW even the threat of violence was too much for tv... bunch of soft cocks.... but they'le play swordfish and show haley berry's tits... i give up


----------



## hi_ryder

DAMN YO ​T T T


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES I MISSED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OWNER DECIDED TO GO WITH THE BLACKOUT FLAT BLACK...


Ok Honestly I Hate Flat Colors cuz I Love the Shiney Clear Coat but this Mustang Looks So Freaking Great I can't believe it Chino is more than Awesome but you already know that I Hope you n your hubby had a lovely weekend Liz Love Ya!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW CHINO AND LIZ. TTT :wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> no shit they played under siege 2 and all the best knife fights were edited out. they didnt even show the bit where they were gonna cauterize the peoples eyes if they didnt give up the sat codes. no eye was even burnt. i was like WOW even the threat of violence was too much for tv... bunch of soft cocks.... but they'le play swordfish and show haley berry's tits... i give up




HAHAHA SOUNDS LIKE A PERVERTED COWARDS PARADISE... LMAO... SAD... BUT AT LEAST YOU CAN LAUGH ABOUT IT RIGHT??? HAHAHA... THANKS FOR BUMPING BRO. TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU ON HERE RYDER...



hi_ryder said:


> DAMN YO ​T T T





cutebratt04 said:


> Ok Honestly I Hate Flat Colors cuz I Love the Shiney Clear Coat but this Mustang Looks So Freaking Great I can't believe it Chino is more than Awesome but you already know that I Hope you n your hubby had a lovely weekend Liz Love Ya!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I FEEL YOU ON THE FLAT, IT TAKES AWAY FROM THE BEAUTY A MIRROR FINISH GIVES A RIDE, BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN IF A CUSTOMER WANTS FLAT, FLAT IT IS... LOL... MONEY TALKS, BULL SH*T WALKS... HAHAHA




TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW CHINO AND LIZ. TTT :wave:


IT SURE WAS MARK, GLAD WE HAD A CHANCE TO CLEAR THE AIR, AND CHAT FOR A MIN... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MARK, THANKS TO YOU, TRAFFIC IS WHAT IS, TODAY... 



DETONATER said:


>


THANKS MARK... APPRECIATE THE BUMP WILL BUMP YOUR THREAD AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM 7/11 LOL... BEANNIE IS BUGGING TO GO NOW... LOL...


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT!:wave:


AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE MAN HIMSELF AT THE SHOW... HAHAHA OK I WAS AIMING FOR OUR LOGO... A LIL DARK BUT I LOVE IT...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE MAN HIMSELF AT THE SHOW... HAHAHA OK I WAS AIMING FOR OUR LOGO... A LIL DARK BUT I LOVE IT...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 68 CAME OUT REAL NICE DREAMWORKS. HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 58 YOU ASKED FOR.


----------



## danny chawps

im really digging that 68 custom top .....that muuuufuka looks hella clean


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

NICE:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 68 CAME OUT REAL NICE DREAMWORKS. HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 58 YOU ASKED FOR.
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE MAN HIMSELF AT THE SHOW... HAHAHA OK I WAS AIMING FOR OUR LOGO... A LIL DARK BUT I LOVE IT...


thats a big boy hno:


----------



## VeronikA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 68 CAME OUT REAL NICE DREAMWORKS. HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 58 YOU ASKED FOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shots and hella good work done by CDC crew!!! Much respect to you guys.... totally love your work. And those rides are shining like a stars at the show. Lucky I wasn't there in person.. I would have my first heart attack ever
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I CAN IMAGINE... HAHAHA THEY SOUND LIKE AN LOVER NOT FIGHTER KINDA COUNTRY... WEANNIES... VIOLENCE IN MODERATION CAN BE A POSITIVE THING... LMFAO... BOY YOU HAD ME LAUGHING ON THE STEPHEN SEGAL FLICK... SO THEY CAN SWEAR AND RUN AROUND BUTT NAKED, BUT CAN'T TOLORATE VIOLENCE... WWWOOOWWW... WE WOULD GET KICKED OUT OF THAT COUNTRY... LOL... TOTALY ASS BACKWARDS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY LOUIE LONG TIME SINCE YOU HAVE DROPPED IN... ALL IS GOOD, CHINO HAS BEEN ALIGNING AND BLOCKING ELY'S RIDE, WELL BE HITTING IT SOME MORE I WILL SHOW PICS. ANOTHERDAY CUZ WE ACTUALLY WENT TO A SHIMRIN2 DEMONSTRATION OF HOUSE OF COLORS NEW PRODUCTS, MAN WE LOVED THE NEW PRODUCTLINE... LET'S SEE IF WE USE IT FOR MY MC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... AND I LOVE YOURS TOO WE ARE SOOO MUCH ALIKE IT IS TOO FUNNY... THANKS BABYGIRL FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT YOU RETURN... I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR FRIENDSHIP V... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS MAMA... OH AND I CAN PICTURE YOUR BABY TRUCK WHEN IT'S DONE... SHOULD LOOK AWSOME, YOU AND LUKY DOING A GREATJOB V... WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU GOOD NIGHT...:biggrin:



Hahaha soo true! 

Always and forever mama!!! For you anything... you're one real good piece of woman! In and out!!! Totally appreciate your respect to my truck... you're the 120% pro and I am just a crazy freak who follows own dream... so I truly appreciate that mama!!


----------



## hi_ryder

im really digging the 68 as well, dosent really matter what you guys do its dope by default.... also the paint on that 58 looks like i could take a swim in it, looks 6 feet deep. fuckin awesome... :worship: :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## Steve9663

Good Morning CDC way to stay ahead of the game..


----------



## cutebratt04

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 68 CAME OUT REAL NICE DREAMWORKS. HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 58 YOU ASKED FOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Love that 58!!!:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

ttt CDC


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... THANKS BRO... THE BUMP IS MUCH APPRECIATED... :biggrin: HERE ARE THESE PICS I FOUND ON OTHER THREADS OF 2 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 68 CAME OUT REAL NICE DREAMWORKS. HERE'S A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE 58 YOU ASKED FOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU MARK TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE PICS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

danny chawps said:


> im really digging that 68 custom top .....that muuuufuka looks hella clean


THANKS DANNY... THE 68 IS COOL TO BAD THEY DIDN'T PINSTRIPE THE FLAKED OUT FRAME ON THE GRAPHICS, IT WOULD HAVE REALLY MADE THE GRAPHICS POP EVEN BETTER... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NICE:thumbsup:THANKS HARBOR RIDER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> thats a big boy hno:


ES PORQUE ESTAS BIEN CHIQUITO GUEY... HAHAHA BUT YEAH HE IS A BIG BOY...:tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shots and hella good work done by CDC crew!!! Much respect to you guys.... totally love your work. And those rides are shining like a stars at the show. Lucky I wasn't there in person.. I would have my first heart attack ever
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... I WOULD BE SOOO HONORED TO MEET YOU IN PERSON V. YOU ARE SUCH A WONDERFUL FRIEND... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU AND LUKY...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hahaha soo true!
> 
> Always and forever mama!!! For you anything... you're one real good piece of woman! In and out!!! Totally appreciate your respect to my truck... you're the 120% pro and I am just a crazy freak who follows own dream... so I truly appreciate that mama!!


I AM ONLY 50 % PRO... I AM GOOD WITH COLORS COMBOS, MIXING PAINT, AND INSURANCE WORK, BUT THE REAL WORK IS DONE BY MR. CHINO... WHEN IT COMES TO GRAPHICS, HIM AND I MAKE A GREAT TEAM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> im really digging the 68 as well, dosent really matter what you guys do its dope by default.... also the paint on that 58 looks like i could take a swim in it, looks 6 feet deep. fuckin awesome... :worship: :h5:


HEY RYDER... WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS...THE 58 IS A BEAUTIFUL RIDE, THE 68 HAHA I LIKE THAT DOPE BY DEFAULT... TOTALLY HAVE ME LMFAO... THANKS FOR BUMPING AND BEING A COOL FRIEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MR. 65 IMP... TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> Good Morning CDC way to stay ahead of the game..


WE ARE TRYING STEVE... SOO FAR SOO GOOD, I CAN'T WAIT FOR RUBEN TO FINISH OFF HIS COUNTY BLUES, AND FOR US TO FINISH OF THE 65... IT WILL BE TOTALLY AWSOME TO HAVE ANOTHER RIDE OUT THERE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Love that 58!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRAT, AND THANKS FOR THE BEAUTIFUL BOWS, I HAVE BEEN BUSY AND ON A RAMPAGE... SO WHEN EVERYTHING SETTLES AND I FIND A CUTE WAYS TO INCORPORATE THEM I SHALL TAKE THE PICS I PROMISED AND POST THEM FOR YOU... ONCE AGAIN THANKS HUN... TOTALLY LOVED THEM...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt CDC


SHODDY HOW YOU BEEN FOO... THANKS FOR DROPING A BUMP... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR FAMILY...


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ. GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW IN L.A. THE BODY IS OFF OF THE FRAME. WHAT UP. THIS BIG ART FROM THE "M" CPT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP CDC!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

six 2 said:


> WHAT UP CHINO AND LIZ. GOOD SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW IN L.A. THE BODY IS OFF OF THE FRAME. WHAT UP. THIS BIG ART FROM THE "M" CPT


SAME HERE ART... HIT US UP, SO YOU CAN EXPLAIN WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR US TO DO FOR YA... (909)627-2500... HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP CDC!


THANKS MARK...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS MARK...


SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY. BRING THOSE APPETITES HAVE A GREAT WEEK CDC:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave: :inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY. BRING THOSE APPETITES HAVE A GREAT WEEK CDC:thumbsup:


WE WILL BE THERE MARK, THANKS FOR THE INVITE TOTALLY APPRECIATED ALONG WITH YOUR BUMPS... 


hi_ryder said:


> :wave: :inout:


WHAT'S UP HOMIE... WELL SORRY I HAVE BEEN LAGGING BUT WE ARE GOING THRU PLENTY OF B.DAYS, AND STUFF THAT I HAVE JUST BEEN A BIT TO PREOCCUPIED... LOL... SHOOT NO B.DAY THIS WEEK, BUT NEXT WEEK I TURN 40... YAY... CHINO IS THE WEEK AFTER MINE, THEN WE REST ANOTHER WEEK BEFORE IT IS MY MAMAS B. DAY, 10 DAYS AFTER MAMA IT IS MY ELDEST, SO LET'S JUST SAY IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME OF THE YEAR... SO SORRY RYDER, I KNOW YOU LOVE THE PICS. SO MY NEXT POST IS FOR YA... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND THE BUMPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ELYS MONTE IS GONNA BE STR8TER THAN A MOFO... ALLIGNING THIS BABY HAS BEEN A BIISH... LOL... CHINO STILL NEED TO HEAT AND RESHAPE THE BUMPERS, FINISH PRIMERING THE TRUNK, BUT TRUST THIS BABY WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... WE COULD HAVE DONE A QUICKY BUT AFTER ELY'S TRUE SIGN OF FRIENDSHIP, WE HAVE TO DO HIS RIDE JUSTICE, AND BUMP THIS BABY TO ANOTHER LEVEL... NO HALF ASSING ALL ESTILLERO... LOL... STAY TUNED I SHOULD HAVE PROGRESS PICKS SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES CFR'S CAMARO ONCE AGAIN GETTING READY TO HIT THE SEMA SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

*Dreamwork Customs* 
*95 Fleetwood* 
WHAT'S UP BRO???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MY MC IS BACK ON BODY CART... GONNA GET THE UGLY ASS TRUNK FLOOR REMOVED, AND REPLACED... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW MY CHINO WILL MOLD THE UNDERBELLY AND TRUNK... SOOO FUCKEN ALMOST READY FOR US TO DO OUR THANG AND SHOW MOFOS A LIL LESSON ON STANDARDS... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL GOING OUT FOR DINNER CATCH YOU ALL IN A BIT...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


HEY THERE BRAT, HOPE YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING A WONDERFUL WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS ONE IS INCHING IT'S WAY CLOSER TO THE PAINT STAGE SHOULD HAVE MORE UPDATES SOON... CFRS CAMARO STILL GONNA TAKE ONE MORE GALLON OF CLEAR, SO BACK TO COLOR SANDING AND WAITING AT LEAST 3 WEEKS FOR IT TO CURE BEFORE WE SPAY FINAL GALLON... IF IT HAS A MIRROR FINISH NOW, WAIT TILL CHINO IS DONE WITH IT... LOL...


----------



## KAKALAK

Lovin the pics CDC!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Lovin the pics CDC!!!!


THANKS KAK... GLAD I PAST THRU AND ROLLED MY EYES AT YA... LOL... NICE TO SEE YOU BUMPING THE THREAD BRO... YOU KNOW IT IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED KAK...


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


>


nice shades :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS KAK... GLAD I PAST THRU AND ROLLED MY EYES AT YA... LOL... NICE TO SEE YOU BUMPING THE THREAD BRO... YOU KNOW IT IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED KAK...


no doubt Liz............... Im still waiting on the info to order my shirt so I can be full pledged :naughty: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

STOPPED BY FOR THE EVENING BUMP. AND TO SAY:wave:CDC


----------



## KAKALAK

Afternoon bump..... :crickets: :crickets: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT!:wave:


THANKS MIJO, TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMPSKIE...



KAKALAK said:


> nice shades :nicoderm:


THANKS KAK... GOOD EYES... HAHAHA... 


KAKALAK said:


> no doubt Liz............... Im still waiting on the info to order my shirt so I can be full pledged :naughty: :h5:


STILL HAVEN'T CAME UP WITH NEW LOGO, BUT AS SOON AS WE DO, I WILL HALLA BRO...



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> STOPPED BY FOR THE EVENING BUMP. AND TO SAY:wave:CDC


THANKS MARK, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT, HOPE ALL IS WELL, WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY... I KNOW IT WILL BE A GREAT...



KAKALAK said:


> Afternoon bump..... :crickets: :crickets: :wow:


LMFAO... DAMN KAK THE :CRICKETS: HAVE ME BUSTING THE HELL UP... THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ES PORQUE ESTAS BIEN CHIQUITO GUEY... HAHAHA BUT YEAH HE IS A BIG BOY...:tongue:


nope no muy chiquito im 6'1"


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> nope no muy chiquito im 6'1"


I SEEN THE PICS. COMPA YOU AND YOUR BRO AREN'T CHIQUITOS AT ALL HAHAHA... CHINO IS HALF SAMOAN, WHAT'S YOUR EXCUSE NUKKA??? HAHAHAHA... J/K ALL IN GOOD FUN COMPA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE UPDATE ON THE 49... CHINO IS TO DAMN FAST... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Dreamwork Customs* 
*tko_818* 
WHAT'S UP TKO, SO YOU DROPPING A BUMP OR WHAT FOO??? LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Catalyzed said:


> :ninja:


AWWW... MY BAD MY NINJA... TOTALLY MISSED YOUR POST, AND I STILL CAN'T FIND THE OTHER ONE... MY BAD... YOU KNOW YOUS A COOL ASS HOMIE, SO DISPENSA... I BLAME MY ADHD... THAT'S MY STORY BRO. AND THIS HOMEGIRL IS STICKING TO IT... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL GOOD NIGHT TO ALL YOU NIJAS OUT THERE... LOL... SEE YA LATERS...


----------



## garageartguy

NIIICE WORK!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

cant wait to see what that 49 has in store... traditional? or dumping pounds of flake on it....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

garageartguy said:


> NIIICE WORK!!!


THANKS RIKKI SORRY TO SEE THEY DELETED YOUR TOPIC... SAD HOW IN A SITE THAT PROTECTS ITSELF WITH FREEDOM OF SPEACH, CAN TAKE THAT SAME FREEDOM FROM OTHERS... IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT EVERYONE TOOK IT ANOTHER ROUTE YOU JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION... HOPE YOUR SITUATION FINDS A REMEDY... BEST WISHES, AND BEST OF LUCK BRO...



hi_ryder said:


> cant wait to see what that 49 has in store... traditional? or dumping pounds of flake on it....


WELL THE OWNER STILL HAS NOT COMMITTED 100% NOT FLAKED OUT, WILL BE MORE OF A CROSS BETWEEN A DUB/ROD/LOWLOW... I AM SURE THIS BABY WILL BE AWSOME... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND RYDER...


----------



## garageartguy

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS RIKKI SORRY TO SEE THEY DELETED YOUR TOPIC... SAD HOW IN A SITE THAT PROTECTS ITSELF WITH FREEDOM OF SPEACH, CAN TAKE THAT SAME FREEDOM FROM OTHERS... IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT EVERYONE TOOK IT ANOTHER ROUTE YOU JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION... HOPE YOUR SITUATION FINDS A REMEDY... BEST WISHES, AND BEST OF LUCK BRO...


:werd:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS RIKKI SORRY TO SEE THEY DELETED YOUR TOPIC... SAD HOW IN A SITE THAT PROTECTS ITSELF WITH FREEDOM OF SPEACH, CAN TAKE THAT SAME FREEDOM FROM OTHERS... IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT EVERYONE TOOK IT ANOTHER ROUTE YOU JUST ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTION... HOPE YOUR SITUATION FINDS A REMEDY... BEST WISHES, AND BEST OF LUCK BRO...


yeah they should of just moved it to the feedback forum. It is funny how mods do that when it has ties to their friends or club members :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I SEEN THE PICS. COMPA YOU AND YOUR BRO AREN'T CHIQUITOS AT ALL HAHAHA... CHINO IS HALF SAMOAN, WHAT'S YOUR EXCUSE NUKKA??? HAHAHAHA... J/K ALL IN GOOD FUN COMPA...


well my excuse is that we ate to many cheeseburgers. but my momma says que we came out like nopales "grandotes y babosos" :banghead:


----------



## danny chawps

Dreamwork Customs said:


>


daaaaayum that muuufuka looks wet


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

garageartguy said:


> :werd:


XCDC...



KAKALAK said:


> yeah they should of just moved it to the feedback forum. It is funny how mods do that when it has ties to their friends or club members :scrutinize:


MY HONEST OPINION IS IT WAS FINE WHERE IT WAS, IT WAS A PAINT RELATED QUESTION THIS IS SUPPOSE TO BE THE PAINT AND BODY PART OF THE FORUM WHERE YOU CAN ASK THE PROS QUESTIONS... SO WHAT WAS THE BIG DEAL, ASIDE FROM THE OBVIOUS THAT YOU STATED KAK??? TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE, UNPROFFESSIONAL, AND UNCALLED FOR... 



elspock84 said:


> well my excuse is that we ate to many cheeseburgers. but my momma says que we came out like nopales "grandotes y babosos" :banghead:


OMG. YOUR MAMA IS WHERE YOU ALL GOT YOUR SENSE OF HUMUR COMPA, NEVER HEARD THAT ONE... TOTALLY LMFAO... NOW I GOT TO FIND A SUKKA TO USE THAT ON... HAHAHA



danny chawps said:


> daaaaayum that muuufuka looks wet


THANKS DANNY AND CHINO STILL HAS TO ADD ONE MORE GALLON BEFORE THIS BABY GOES TO THE SEMA SHOW NEXT MONTH... LOL... THIS YEAR I HOPE WE MAKE IT THERE... SOOO MANY BEAUTIFUL RIDES FROM WHAT I SEEN ON THE TV. COVERAGE... MAN I REALLY WANT TO GO THERE... LOL... I WILL POST FINAL PICS WHEN WE ARE DONE...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

*wheres da pics pinche mentirosa! 
*


----------



## elspock84

oh yeah hi comadre! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::cheesy::biggrin:


HEY THERE MS. BRATT...:biggrin:



elspock84 said:


> *wheres da pics pinche mentirosa!
> *


:finger: GUEY I HAD TO DOWNLOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET AND THIS STUPID COMP. TAKES F*CKEN FOR EVER FOO...




elspock84 said:


> oh yeah hi comadre! :wave:


:scrutinize: FOCKER... WUB YA... LMAO...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK ANYWAYS BEFORE I GET CALLED MENTIROSA AGAIN... :scrutinize: HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK AT TRFFICS C.C. PINCNIC...




























THE 38 WE DID FROM STYLES C.C.




























MARKS 58 



















RUBEN FROM TRAFFICS 70 THAT WE ALSO DID...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT. Hi liz. Hope you and chino had good weekend.Hey did you get the box I mail to the shop?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES SOME OF OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK FOR YA NEXT EDGAR RODRIGUEZ FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> TTT. Hi liz. Hope you and chino had good weekend.Hey did you get the box I mail to the shop?


YES ELY WE DID BRO... AND OUR WEEKEND HAS BEEN PRETTY AWSOME... HOPE YOURS WAS TOO BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SORRY GUYS AND GALS BUT MY CAMERA STILL OFFICIALLY SUCKS BALLS...:machinegun:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK NOW HERE GOES SOME PICS OF MY STROLL I WILL POST SOME THAT I KNOW BRATT WILL LOVE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TOTALLY LOVED THAT MC... NOW ON TO THE STROLL... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## danny chawps

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK NOW HERE GOES SOME PICS OF MY STROLL I WILL POST SOME THAT I KNOW BRATT WILL LOVE...



this one looks sick , i think some matching wheels will set this one off :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO AND OUR GOOD FRIEND STEVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THAT'S ALL FOLKS OH AND BY THE WAY COMPA :FAQ: CUZ YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THEM ON FACEBOOK FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO OUR FRIENDS WHO WENT WITH US... IT WAS REAL COOL HANGING OUT WITH YOU GUYS, HOPE TO SHARE MANY MORE SHOWS AND PINIC WITH YOU GUYS, AND GAL...


----------



## hi_ryder

lovin it! i need to take another vacation and catch some southern california sun... and scope some j-lo sized nalgas, aussie girls are like pencils :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

hi_ryder said:


> lovin it! i need to take another vacation and catch some southern california sun... and scope some j-lo sized nalgas, aussie girls are like pencils :tears: :cheesy:


I heard that the Aussie men dont like American men cause The aussie girls are always on the americans jock :dunno: is that true :dunno: and thats real talk, heard it from an aussie female here on vacation :dunno:


----------



## louie

HEY LIZ HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GOOD,I'M GOOD JUST GOT BACK FROM FAMILY VACATION


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Hey Liz it was real good talking with u and chino all we can do is keep it real & push for a better day I'm glad u guys had a good time nice meeting u guys


----------



## Steve9663

Good seeing you all hope u guys had a blast and enjoyed, 

from Traffic, Steve, Michelle & Kiddos

CDC To The Top.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS LIZ FOR TAKING ALL THE PICS I BORROWED THE 38 PICS IT WON BEST BOMB YESTERDAY. HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED YOURSELVES YESTERDAY IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND CHINO. CAN YOU DO ME A FAVOR AND POST SOME PICS THAT YOU TOOK ON THE PICNIC THREAD AND THE TRAFFIC. THANKS CDC TO THE TOP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

louie said:


> HEY LIZ HOPE YOU GUYS ARE GOOD,I'M GOOD JUST GOT BACK FROM FAMILY VACATION


SOUNDS FIRME LOUIE, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAM. HAD A GREAT VACATION BRO...



6ix5iveIMP said:


> Hey Liz it was real good talking with u and chino all we can do is keep it real & push for a better day I'm glad u guys had a good time nice meeting u guys


SAME HERE, IT'S WAS A PLEASURE, AND TRUST BRO. THAT'S ALL WE AIMMING FOR IS TO ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP PUSHING SOMETIMES BS. HAPPENS, BUT ONE THING ABOUT US BRO. IS ALL BULL SH*T ASIDE, NOTHING WILL STOP THE DREAM... LOL... SAY WHAT'S UP TO MR. BOOGIES... HE WAS A REAL COOL KAT TOO... WELL MY RESPECTS TO YOU HOMIE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE TOTALLY ENJOYED THE CONVERSATION BRO... KEEP PUSHING AND DON'T LET BS GET IN YOUR WAY...



Steve9663 said:


> Good seeing you all hope u guys had a blast and enjoyed,
> 
> from Traffic, Steve, Michelle & Kiddos
> 
> CDC To The Top.....


SEE NOW THAT'S WHY YOU WILL ALWAYS BE NOT A HOMIE, BUT A FRIEND STEVE... THANKS FOR THE LOVE...



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS LIZ FOR TAKING ALL THE PICS I BORROWED THE 38 PICS IT WON BEST BOMB YESTERDAY. HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED YOURSELVES YESTERDAY IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND CHINO. CAN YOU DO ME A FAVOR AND POST SOME PICS THAT YOU TOOK ON THE PICNIC THREAD AND THE TRAFFIC. THANKS CDC TO THE TOP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC:wave:


WE SURE DID MARK, THANKS FOR THE INVITE, AND I WILL POST PICS IN A FEW... CAN'T WAIT FOR TRAFFICS C.C. CARSHOW I KNOW IT WILL BE BIGGER AND BADDER WITH EACH NEW SHOW... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MARK IT TAKES A GREAT MAN WITH A VISION TO DO WHAT YOU ALL HAVE DONE... MAD PROPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES... LOL...














































QUALITY IS WORK...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS A FEW OF A BIKE WE ARE SHOOTING NOTHING CUSTOM, JUST GOING BLACK...


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK NOW HERE GOES SOME PICS OF MY STROLL I WILL POST SOME THAT I KNOW BRATT WILL LOVE...



OMG OMG OMG Yes I do Thanx for all the Purple Car Pics Liz that is an Awesome car Wow lol!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

KAKALAK said:


> I heard that the Aussie men dont like American men cause The aussie girls are always on the americans jock :dunno: is that true :dunno: and thats real talk, heard it from an aussie female here on vacation :dunno:


i guess if she was cheesing on an american dude while her boyfriend was standing there. most of the aussie dudes are wannabe americans, even if they dint want to admit it... i get alot of checkout chicks chatting me up at supermarkets, i try not to flirt too much while my wife is standing there lol... she gets butt hurt.

love the car show pics liz.. :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

hi_ryder said:


> i guess if she was cheesing on an american dude while her boyfriend was standing there. most of the aussie dudes are wannabe americans, even if they dint want to admit it... i get alot of checkout chicks chatting me up at supermarkets, i try not to flirt too much while my wife is standing there lol... she gets butt hurt.
> 
> love the car show pics liz.. :wave: :cheesy:


Well I guess that chick was full of it or just like what you said. My wife does the same thing :happysad:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

FINALY GOT TO MEET THE CDC FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> OMG OMG OMG Yes I do Thanx for all the Purple Car Pics Liz that is an Awesome car Wow lol!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


I KNEW YOU WOULD GIRL... I LOVED THE COLOR COMBO ON THAT BABY...




hi_ryder said:


> i guess if she was cheesing on an american dude while her boyfriend was standing there. most of the aussie dudes are wannabe americans, even if they dint want to admit it... i get alot of checkout chicks chatting me up at supermarkets, i try not to flirt too much while my wife is standing there lol... she gets butt hurt.
> 
> love the car show pics liz.. :wave: :cheesy:



THANKS RYDER... I HAD FUN TAKING THEM... LOL... OH AND YOU LUCKY YOU DON'T GOT A WIFE LIKE ME, I'D BE CHECKING A BITCH AND A MOFO FOR EVEN GOING THERE... LMAO... 



KAKALAK said:


> Well I guess that chick was full of it or just like what you said. My wife does the same thing :happysad:


 SAME GOES FOR YOU BRO... HAHAHAHA....



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> FINALY GOT TO MEET THE CDC FAMILY :thumbsup:


SAME HERE BOOGIES... IT WAS A PLEASURE HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE UPDATES ON THE 49... STARTING RATE FOR A RESTO IS $5000.00 THAT IS IF THERE ISN'T TOO MUCH BODYWORK THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE, THE MORE CANCER A RIDE HAS THE MORE HRS. REQUIRED WE HERE AT CDC TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO, SO IF YOU ARE SERIOUSLY INTRESTED, GIVE A RING, WE KEEP IT REAL, WE TRY TO WORK WITH OUR CUSTOMERS, BUT WORK IS WORK... SO SERIOUS CALLERS ONLY.... PAINTJOBS FOR BC, CC. START AT $2500 GRAPHICS AND KANDIES NOT INCLUDED IN THE PRICE... FOLKS NEED TO KEEP IT REAL... IF YOU WANT QUALITY, QUALITY IS WORK, AND THAT'S ON THE REAL... WE UNDERSTAND TIMES ARE HARD, BUT FOLKS THAT PICK UP PROJECTS NEED TO BE REALISTIC, NO ONE WHO DOES QUALITY WORK, WORKS FOR FREE...


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES SOME OF OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK FOR YA NEXT EDGAR RODRIGUEZ FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN...


daaaaaamn, they get down on the airbrush work! really nice


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK NOW HERE GOES SOME PICS OF MY STROLL I WILL POST SOME THAT I KNOW BRATT WILL LOVE...


damn liz thats super nice, did u guys do the paint on that one?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> daaaaaamn, they get down on the airbrush work! really nice


YEAH OUR HOMIE DOES SOME BADASS WORK BRO... 



el peyotero said:


> damn liz thats super nice, did u guys do the paint on that one?


NO WE DIDN'T MIJO, THESE ARE FLICKS OF I RIDE I LIKED AT THE PICNIC... REAL NICE RIDE RIGHT THERE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:


my favoritest big body cadillac! fucking awesome!! :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> my favoritest big body cadillac! fucking awesome!! :worship:


THANKS COMPA, THIS BABY LOOKS EVEN PRETTIER IN REAL LIFE... OH UMMMM ABOUT MY LAST COMMENT ON YOUR THREAD... AHAHAHHAHA THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOCKER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES PICS OF THE 75 WE DID... LOL... EXCEPT FOR MINOR DETAILS CDC REALLY PUT IT DOWN ON THIS RIDE... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD NIGHT LAYITLOW, HOPE ALL YOU HOMIES ENJOYED THE PICS... I KNOW I AM...:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:


i can only imagine what that looks like in person.... gotta pick my jaw up off the ground.... :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

stupid server is tripping...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS RYDER... FUNNY THING THIS IS GONNA BE A STREET CAR... LOL... RUBEN HAS PUTTIN ALLOT OF HOURS BUSTING HIS CHOPS TO GET ALL THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO MAKE HIS DREAMS A REALITY... I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE HIM FOR NOT COMPROMISING STANDARDS... KEEP PUSHING RUBEN...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs;14427952]HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:











*Absolutely Stunning! I must say......! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP MARK AND LOUIE... AND GUEST??? LOL....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NO MARK IT'S MORE LIKE DAMN LOOK AT THAT SPARKLE EFX...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NO MARK IT'S MORE LIKE DAMN LOOK AT THAT SPARKLE EFX...


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES SOME OF OUR AIRBRUSHERS WORK FOR YA NEXT EDGAR RODRIGUEZ FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN...


EDGAR DOES SOME CLEAN ASS WORK!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HD-JESSE said:


> EDGAR DOES SOME CLEAN ASS WORK!


HE SURE DOES WOODSY!!! AND HE IS STILL IN THE MODERATE PRICE RANGE COMPARED TO OTHER ARTIST OUT THERE... HE IS DOWN TO EARTH, AND A MATURING ARTIST... HIS ART IS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER... SHIT CHECK OUT THE BOB MARLEY BIKE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT AT A SHOW... THAT MOFO IS SICK WITH IT... MAD SKILLS RIGHT THERE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO PICKS OF HOMEBOY SLEEPY'S 62 WAGGON... GONNA TRY TO FINISH THIS ONE AND ESTILLERO DAMN NEAR AROUND THE SAME TIME... CHINO HAS REALLY BEEN ON THE BALL... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE GRAPHICS ON BOTH...


----------



## HD-JESSE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HE SURE DOES WOODSY!!! AND HE IS STILL IN THE MODERATE PRICE RANGE COMPARED TO OTHER ARTIST OUT THERE... HE IS DOWN TO EARTH, AND A MATURING ARTIST... HIS ART IS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER... SHIT CHECK OUT THE BOB MARLEY BIKE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT AT A SHOW... THAT MOFO IS SICK WITH IT... MAD SKILLS RIGHT THERE...


I saw that bike getting done. Edgar actually is working on my Harley as we speak. Yes he is very down to earth and I hope he stays that way as continues to perfect his art.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HD-JESSE said:


> I saw that bike getting done. Edgar actually is working on my Harley as we speak. Yes he is very down to earth and I hope he stays that way as continues to perfect his art.


YEAH I HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF KNOWING EDGAR FOR MANY YEARS NOW... AND HE IS STILL THE SAME... HE IS A AWSOME FRIEND...SO WHAT IS HE DOING ON THE HD??? TRUST I HAVE YET TO MEET ANYONE WHO ISN'T A HAPPY CUSTOMER AFTER HE IS DONE... WORTH EVERY DOLLOR HE CHARGES, AND THEN SOME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I WILL BE POSTING PICS OF SLEEPYS ROOF LATER, BASE IS GOING DOWN... AND ELYS TRUNK IS PRIMERED... WILL POST PICS IN A MIN... ALL THIS AND CHRIS IS SANDING CFR'S CAMERO FOR ONE MORE GALLON OF CLEAR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE HOMIES WAGGON... 





































ELY'S TRUNK PRIMERED AND READY TO BLOCK...










CFR'S CAMARO GETTING CLOSER TO THE NEXT GALLON OF CLEAR....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BASE IS LAID, LET'S SEE WHAT CHINO COMES UP WITH FOR THIS ONE...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs;14432104]

















































































BASE IS LAID, LET'S SEE WHAT CHINO COMES UP WITH FOR THIS ONE...

:shocked: I'm away from the shop for one day, and I miss out on the most fun....!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Dreamwork Customs;14432104]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASE IS LAID, LET'S SEE WHAT CHINO COMES UP WITH FOR THIS ONE...
> 
> :shocked: I'm away from the shop for one day, and I miss out on the most fun....!


LOL... TELL ME ABOUT IT, I LEAVE FOR A FEW HOURS AND GET BACK AND MISS PICS OF DIFFERNT STAGES ON THESE RESTOS... YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE... BUT DON'T TRIP, CHINO STILL HAS TO LAYDOWN THE GRAPHICS MARK... THAT'S MY FAVORITE PART... WE HAVE SOME CRAZY IDEAS... CROSS YO FINGERS... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

Dreamwork Customs,Rollerz Only C.C,JUST CLOWNING 1965,RAIDERSEQUAL,

WHAT'S UP GENTLEMEN... HEY RUBEN STAY TOON HOMIE... SLEEPYS ROOF WILL BE NIIICE... LOL... I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH THIS MAN GETS DONE...:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)

hi_ryder (#1 fan)
:wave: :h5:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

Sleepy's roof is coming out tight.I can't wait to see what chino does with the rest of the car.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)
> 
> hi_ryder (#1 fan)
> :wave: :h5:


THANKS RYDER... LOVE THE BUMPS BRO...




JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Sleepy's roof is coming out tight.I can't wait to see what chino does with the rest of the car.


I CAN'T EITHER RUBEN, ALL I KNOW FROM THE SKETCHES HE HAS DONE IT WILL BE BAD ASS... TOTALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SLEEPYS AND ELYS, BUT WHY LIE CHINO GOT TO WORK ON A SKETCH FOR MY MC. AND ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW... HE DOES LOVE ME... HAHAHA... IT WILL BE TIGHT FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CAN'T WAIT FOR MY MC. TO BE DONE SO I CAN BUMP THIS JAM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL A COUPLE OF LIL FENDER BENDERS PUTTING A HAULT TO THE RESTOS... WILL POST PICS ANOTHER DAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Collision Work We Do




































































































LOVE SEEING THESE MANGLED UP RIDES COME BACK TO LIFE...


----------



## hi_ryder

happy 200th! :run:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> happy 200th! :run:


THANKS RYDER!!!HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND BRO...


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


>


:h5: THANKS MONDO HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Whats up Chino!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave:CDC TO THE TOP.HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Chino!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MATT... TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave:CDC TO THE TOP.HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND


SUP MARK, WEEKEND IS GOING GOOD THANKS FOR BUMPING THE THREAD... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THE LOVE MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A FEW LIL UPDATES I CAN POST OF SLEEPY'S WAGGON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH AND MY MOST FAVORITE PICS YET...





























I CAN HERE GENO PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND... LMAO....


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Collision Work We Do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE SEEING THESE MANGLED UP RIDES COME BACK TO LIFE...


x2 I love seeing them so taken apart and then put back together :boink:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Collision Work We Do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE SEEING THESE MANGLED UP RIDES COME BACK TO LIFE...



Clean ass mama.... Great work!!! Much respect to CDC familia!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Dreamwork Customs;14427952]HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely Stunning! I must say......! *


Totally agreed!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad ass ride! Great collaboration guys!!!! Much respect to you Mark and CDC crew!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!!! Hope you having a nice weekend!! Love your new project at the shop!!!

Thank you very much for your support and love not only here but on the Face too... love you for this!

Catch you later beautiful!

Have a great Sunday mama!


----------



## KAKALAK

mornin :boink:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

:wave:TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> x2 I love seeing them so taken apart and then put back together :boink:


AGREED... LOL... I LOVE COLLISIONS SPECIALLY THE INSURANCE ONES... I HAVE NO MERCY ON THOSE CLAIMS... LMAO... 



VeronikA said:


> Clean ass mama.... Great work!!! Much respect to CDC familia!!!!!!!


THANKS MAMA... THAT WAS ONE OF THE BIGGEST JOBS WE HAVE HAD SOO FAR... THE REST ARE WHAT CHINO CALLS PIECE OF CAKE... LOL... 



VeronikA said:


> Totally agreed!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad ass ride! Great collaboration guys!!!! Much respect to you Mark and CDC crew!!!!!!


IT SURE HAS BEEN... THIS RIDE ALL AROUND IS BEAUTIFUL...



KAKALAK said:


> mornin :boink:


UMMMM THAT'S A BOINK NOT A BUMP... LOL... THANKS BRO...



67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> :wave:TTT


AWWW THANKS STEVEN... MUCH LOVE FOR THAT BUMP...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AGREED... LOL... I LOVE COLLISIONS SPECIALLY THE INSURANCE ONES... I HAVE NO MERCY ON THOSE CLAIMS... LMAO...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MAMA... THAT WAS ONE OF THE BIGGEST JOBS WE HAVE HAD SOO FAR... THE REST ARE WHAT CHINO CALLS PIECE OF CAKE... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> IT SURE HAS BEEN... THIS RIDE ALL AROUND IS BEAUTIFUL...
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMM THAT'S A BOINK NOT A BUMP... LOL... THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW THANKS STEVEN... MUCH LOVE FOR THAT BUMP...


it all means the same :naughty:  :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> it all means the same :naughty:  :wave:


I KNOW BRO. JUST TRYING TO GIVE YOU A HARD TIME... MEN FOR YA... LMAO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND THE LAUGH BRO...


----------



## Catalyzed

:ninja:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Catalyzed said:


> :ninja:


WHAT'S UP NINJA... THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE...


----------



## Catalyzed

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT'S UP NINJA... THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE...


*Chillin' homie, stayin' out of this heat!!!! Whats progress lookin' like on the wagon?*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP FOR CDC


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy::biggrin::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey beautiful! Have a sweet night! Looking forward to the final wagon look.......... love trucks and wagons... awwwwwwww 

Much love mama!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Catalyzed said:


> *Chillin' homie, stayin' out of this heat!!!! Whats progress lookin' like on the wagon?*


CHINO IS WORKING ON IT AFTER HOURS AND ON WEEKENDS ALONG WITH MY BEAUTIFUL MC... CAN'T WAIT... WILL POST PICS ONCES RIDE IS DONE...


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR CDC


THANKS MARK HOPE YOU HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY...


cutebratt04 said:


> :cheesy::biggrin::wave:


AWWW... HEY STRANGER...LOL... J/K I KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN BUSY THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAMA...



VeronikA said:


> Hey beautiful! Have a sweet night! Looking forward to the final wagon look.......... love trucks and wagons... awwwwwwww
> 
> Much love mama!


AWWW MY DEAR V. THANKYOU FOR BEING SO WONDERFUL... HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY BABYGIRL... I WILL POST UPDATES ANOTHER DAY... BUT IT IS COMING ALONG GREAT... WE ALSO LOVE WAGGONS AND TRUCK, OK WE LOVE MOST CHEVYS... LOL... GOOD TASTE YOU GOT THEIR MISSY... WELL GOT TO HIT THE HAY... LOVE YA...


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT FOR CHINO & ELIZABETH! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LOCOS!


----------



## DETONATER

Wud up my ninjas.... see you tomorrow....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE WOW FACTOR WE ARE GOING WITH, THERE WILL BE PEARLS AND CANDY GOING DOWN ON THIS ONE TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MR.50 said:


> :wave:


WHAT'S UP MR. 50 LONG TIME NO SEE... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...



PURO CERVANTES said:


> TTT FOR CHINO & ELIZABETH! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LOCOS!


GRACIAS AMIGO...



DETONATER said:


> Wud up my ninjas.... see you tomorrow....


COOL MARK SEE YOU THEN...


----------



## hi_ryder

:wow: :yes: :h5: :wave: thats alot of flake! keep up the good work...


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 353509
> 
> 
> View attachment 353510
> 
> 
> View attachment 353511
> 
> 
> View attachment 353512
> 
> 
> THE WOW FACTOR WE ARE GOING WITH, THERE WILL BE PEARLS AND CANDY GOING DOWN ON THIS ONE TOO...


OMG I can't wait to see how this one turns out!!!:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> :wow: :yes: :h5: :wave: thats alot of flake! keep up the good work...


THANKS RYDER, WE ARE TRYING BUT THIS RIDE REQUIRED A LIL MORE BODYWORK THAN EXPECTED, AND CHINO WANTS TO DO THIS RIDE JUSTICE... THE OWNER IS A REAL COOL HOMIE...



cutebratt04 said:


> OMG I can't wait to see how this one turns out!!!:cheesy:


THAT MAKES TWO OF US BEAUTIFUL... I KNOW IT WILL BE GOOD, AND WORTH THE WAIT...


----------



## DETONATER

Its offical........Happy Birthday Chino!


----------



## The Supreme Plate

*Happy Birthday OG*

Happy Birthday to one of the most talented and humble individuals to ever to do this shit.
Im glad that I have had the pleasure of meeting you and your amazing family and that in the near future you will be blessing my ride with your skills. 
Best wishes for many many more years of laughter and smiles OG.

Respectfully

Cheeba


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Birthday Chino!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> Its offical........Happy Birthday Chino!


x2 CHINO HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD BIRTHDAY. TTT CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Its offical........Happy Birthday Chino!





The Supreme Plate said:


> Happy Birthday to one of the most talented and humble individuals to ever to do this shit.
> Im glad that I have had the pleasure of meeting you and your amazing family and that in the near future you will be blessing my ride with your skills.
> Best wishes for many many more years of laughter and smiles OG.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> Cheeba





cutebratt04 said:


> Happy Birthday Chino!!! :cheesy:





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> x2 CHINO HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD BIRTHDAY. TTT CDC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





hi_ryder said:


>




THANK YOU ALL FOR THE WONDERFUL B.DAY WISHES... IT WAS A WONDERFUL DAY YESTERDAY, WE TRULY APPRECIATE THE COMMENTS YOU ALL DROPPED... THANK YOU CHEEBA, FOR SUCH AN AWSOME STATEMENT ABOUT CHINO... VERY GREATFUL FOR THE RESPECT AND LOVE... FROM ALL OF YOU... SO ONCE AGAIN... THANK YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

2ND GUIDE COAT, QUALITY IS OUR #1 PRIORITY


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ALMOST READY FOR PAINT...


----------



## el peyotero

cutebratt04 said:


> OMG I can't wait to see how this one turns out!!!:cheesy:


x2! CDC TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> x2! CDC TTT!


THANKS BRO... DON'T FORGET TO KEEP OUR V. IN YOUR PRAYERS... AS FOR THE RIDE??? THAT MAKES THREE OF US... :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

Happy Belated B-DAY CHINO Hope ur day was filled with joy, from the NUNEZ's


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> Happy Belated B-DAY CHINO Hope ur day was filled with joy, from the NUNEZ's


THANKS STEVE... HIS DAY WAS VERY NIIICE... AND DON'T TRIP MY FRIEND, BETTER LATE THAN NEVER... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Damit! it's been hot as hell out here...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Damit! it's been hot as hell out here...


TELL US ABOUT IT... I HATE THIS HUMID HEATWAVE... BUT IT'S BETTER THAN A HURRICANE...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> Dreamwork Customs;14427952]HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely Stunning! I must say......!
> 
> X2 LOOKING GOOD RUBEN AND CDC*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamwork Customs;14427952]HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely Stunning! I must say......!
> 
> X2 LOOKING GOOD RUBEN AND CDC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE STAYING COOL... SUMMER SEEMS TO BE GOING OUT IN A NASTY HEATWAVE THIS YEAR... LOL... WELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR SHOW... MY REGARDS TO SYLVIA...
Click to expand...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE STAYING COOL... SUMMER SEEMS TO BE GOING OUT IN A NASTY HEATWAVE THIS YEAR... LOL... WELL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR SHOW... MY REGARDS TO SYLVIA...
> 
> 
> 
> YEA LIZ WE'RE JUST TRYING TO STAY COOL HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOING THE SAME CAUSE IT IS NASTY LIKE YOU SAY. WE HAVE THE THERMOSTAT SET AT 77 CAUSE THE ELECTRIC BILL IS JUST AS NASTY. AS LONG AS WE'RE ALL HEALTHY ITS ALL GOOD. HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT WEEK. SILVIA SENDS HER LOVE TO YOU AND THE FAMILY. TAKE CARE CDC GOD BLESS
Click to expand...


----------



## el peyotero

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamwork Customs;14427952]HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely Stunning! I must say......!
> 
> X2 LOOKING GOOD RUBEN AND CDC*
> 
> 
> 
> daaaaaamn that cadi is amazingly sick. suuuper nice paint job!:worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TELL US ABOUT IT... I HATE THIS HUMID HEATWAVE... BUT IT'S BETTER THAN A HURRICANE...


Did someone say hurricane hno: :sprint: 



Happy belated Birthday to Chino!!


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

CDC to the top. Hi Liz hope you and chino are doing good.


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

​TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:Hi Liz n Chino!


----------



## KAKALAK

morning :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEA LIZ WE'RE JUST TRYING TO STAY COOL HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOING THE SAME CAUSE IT IS NASTY LIKE YOU SAY. WE HAVE THE THERMOSTAT SET AT 77 CAUSE THE ELECTRIC BILL IS JUST AS NASTY. AS LONG AS WE'RE ALL HEALTHY ITS ALL GOOD. HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT WEEK. SILVIA SENDS HER LOVE TO YOU AND THE FAMILY. TAKE CARE CDC GOD BLESS
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I HEAR YA MARK... THEM ELECTRIC BILLS CAN BE A KILL JOY... BUT 77 IS NOT TOO BAD... GOD BLESS YOU AND THE FAMILY AS WELL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say hurricane hno: :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to Chino!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS KAK... CONGRATS ON THE BEAUTIFUL FAMILY ADDITION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOY TAPATIO said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC to the top. Hi Liz hope you and chino are doing good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOING GOOD ELY... HOPE YOU ARE TOO... CHINO IS GETTING CLOSER TO HITTING EL ESTILERO... SO STAY TUNED OK...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEA LIZ WE'RE JUST TRYING TO STAY COOL HOPE YOU GUYS ARE DOING THE SAME CAUSE IT IS NASTY LIKE YOU SAY. WE HAVE THE THERMOSTAT SET AT 77 CAUSE THE ELECTRIC BILL IS JUST AS NASTY. AS LONG AS WE'RE ALL HEALTHY ITS ALL GOOD. HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT WEEK. SILVIA SENDS HER LOVE TO YOU AND THE FAMILY. TAKE CARE CDC GOD BLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say hurricane hno: :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to Chino!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOY TAPATIO said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC to the top. Hi Liz hope you and chino are doing good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi_ryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProjectMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutebratt04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:Hi Liz n Chino!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning :boink: :naughty:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE LOVE AND THE BUMPS...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE 49 PICK UP...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE 49 PICK UP...
> 
> View attachment 357323
> 
> 
> View attachment 357324
> 
> 
> View attachment 357325
> 
> 
> View attachment 357326


Wow... looks good... I txt Chino earlier...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE 49 PICK UP...
> 
> View attachment 357323
> 
> 
> View attachment 357324
> 
> 
> View attachment 357325
> 
> 
> View attachment 357326



As I said on Face.... love that olive color shade..... looks beautiful to me.. Love it! Great job guys as always! Mirror look is bad asss!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Have a wonderful day my sweet mama! Hope you had a good sleep! Thank you for your love and care..... love you to death! Say Hi to Chino! Great progress as always! ALso I see I've missed his Bday! Hope you guys had a great time together and all went good for all of you! Wish you only the best and hope Chino had a lovely day! Muah!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE 49 PICK UP...
> 
> View attachment 357323
> 
> 
> View attachment 357324
> 
> 
> View attachment 357325
> 
> 
> View attachment 357326


chino getting it in :boink:


----------



## 801Rider

Nice color


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> As I said on Face.... love that olive color shade..... looks beautiful to me.. Love it! Great job guys as always! Mirror look is bad asss!!!!!!!


THANKS V. I LOVE THE WAY THIS ONE IS TURNING OUT, CHINO REALLY AMAZES ME EACH AND EVERYTIME... THESE PICS ARE RIGHT AFTER HE SPRAYED IT... LOL... CAN YOU IMAGINE THE FINISH WHEN HE CUTS AND BUFFS IT?? OOOO WEEEE... LOL...THANKS FOR YOU LOVE AND SUPPORT TOO V...



VeronikA said:


> Have a wonderful day my sweet mama! Hope you had a good sleep! Thank you for your love and care..... love you to death! Say Hi to Chino! Great progress as always! ALso I see I've missed his Bday! Hope you guys had a great time together and all went good for all of you! Wish you only the best and hope Chino had a lovely day! Muah!!!


THANKS MAMA, WE HAD A NICE TIME TOGETHER FOR OUR B.DAYS... THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES MAMA, AND YOU KNOW THE SAME GOES TO YOU BABYGIRL...



KAKALAK said:


> chino getting it in :boink:


THANKS BRO. THIS TROKITA IS COMMING OUT TIGHT...



801Rider said:


> Nice color


THANKS MANDO... THE OWNER PICKED IT... PRETTY NICE CHOICE IF YOU ASK ME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## hi_ryder

49's lookin amazing.... :worship: olive never looked so good


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 358056
> 
> 
> View attachment 358057
> 
> 
> View attachment 358055


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE THESE UPDATES OF ENRIQUES 68 CHINO STILL WISHES MIKE WOULD HAVE STRIPED THE FLAKES BUT THAT'S LIFE FOR YA... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...





IMG_1287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> 49's lookin amazing.... :worship: olive never looked so good


THANKS RYDER, THIS TROKITA IS GONNA BE REAL NICE ONCE THE OWNER IS DONE WITH IT...



OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1287 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


NICE PIC OMAR... I STILL WISH THEY WOULD HAVE PINSTRIPED THE FLAKED OUT GRAPHICS IT WOULD HAVE MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE... ... THANKS FOR THE FLICK... IT IS A REAL NICE PIC OF OUR WORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS BRATT...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bling bling looking real nice looks like it luvs the sun ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 358056
> 
> 
> View attachment 358057
> 
> 
> View attachment 358055


:boink:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS RYDER, THIS TROKITA IS GONNA BE REAL NICE ONCE THE OWNER IS DONE WITH IT...
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIC OMAR... I STILL WISH THEY WOULD HAVE PINSTRIPED THE FLAKED OUT GRAPHICS IT WOULD HAVE MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE... ... THANKS FOR THE FLICK... IT IS A REAL NICE PIC OF OUR WORK...


IT LOOK'S PERFECT BRO GOOD JOB!


glassrag by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## hi_ryder

bernanerz! TTT :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

Hey mami! Have a wonderful day today..... I am with you no matter how far we are from each other! Loved that morning chat! Hope talk to you later!


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

DETONATER said:


>


I Like it 

TTT for Chino & Liz,


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> ttt cdc looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Have a wonderful weekend beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE GOES AN UPDATE OF RUBENS COUNTY BLUES... RUBEN HAS REALLY DONE JUSTICE TO THIS RIDE... NOT BAD FOR SOMETHING HE CONSIDERS STREET, SINCE HIS "65" WILL BE HIS SHOW BABY... LOL... GREATWORK PUTTING IT TOGETHER RUBEN...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bling bling looking real nice looks like it luvs the sun ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt cdc looking good:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF... COUNTY BLUES REALLY DOES DANCE IN THE SUN... AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> :boink:





KAKALAK said:


> :nicoderm:



NICE BUMPS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMAR TRECE said:


> IT LOOK'S PERFECT BRO GOOD JOB!
> 
> 
> glassrag by familiagrafix, on Flickr


GREAT PICS OMAR, THANKS FOR SHARING... LOVE WHAT MY CHINO DID TO THT ONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> bernanerz! TTT :boink:


WHAT'S UP RYDER, HOPE YOUR ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... NICE BUMP... LOL....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


HEY THERE BRAT... HOPE YOU HAVING A GR8T WEEKEND GIRL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS MARK, YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE THIS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey mami! Have a wonderful day today..... I am with you no matter how far we are from each other! Loved that morning chat! Hope talk to you later!


YOU KNOW I LOVE THEM CHATS TOO MAMA, HOPE YOU FEELING WAY BETTER, MAKE SURE YOU SQUEEZE A LIL REST IN YOUR TIME OK... SO YOU CAN GET 100% AGAIN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Steve9663 said:


> I Like it
> 
> TTT for Chino & Liz,


THANKS STEVE YOU ARE A AWSOME FRIEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


THANKS BRO. TOTALLY APPRECIATE THAT BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Have a wonderful weekend beautiful!!


AND BACK TO THE SWEETEST LIL TREASURE EVER!!! THANKS MAMA HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT ONE TOO MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL TRY TO POST PIX TOMORROW...


----------



## majikmike0118

Chino and Liz ttt from Atlanta ! Much love great work as always !!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NICE BUMPS BRO...


real reconize real :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

majikmike0118 said:


> Chino and Liz ttt from Atlanta ! Much love great work as always !!!



AWWWW WHAT'S UP MIKE??? HOW YOU BEEN??? HOPE YOUR BACK IS BETTER BRO... MAN IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD IN ATLANTA FOR YA....MUCH LOVE RIGHT BACK BRO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> real reconize real :nicoderm: :h5:


THANKS KAK!!! YOU ARE ONE DOWN BROTHER FOR SURE... THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THE BUMPS... HOPE THE LIL ONE IS BRINGING YOU AND YOUR WIFE PLENTY OF JOY ALONG WITH HER SIBLINGS. MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT BRO...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS KAK!!! YOU ARE ONE DOWN BROTHER FOR SURE... THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THE BUMPS... HOPE THE LIL ONE IS BRINGING YOU AND YOUR WIFE PLENTY OF JOY ALONG WITH HER SIBLINGS. MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT BRO...


 yeah she is! But Thats it for us :happysad: No doubt on the support :no:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

cool people and amazing work...TTT for CDC!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY CHINO. THANKS YOUR SPONSORSHIP FOR THE SHOW. CDC TO THE TOP. SILVIA TOLD ME TO TELL YOU HI LIZ:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWWW WHAT'S UP MIKE??? HOW YOU BEEN??? HOPE YOUR BACK IS BETTER BRO... MAN IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD IN ATLANTA FOR YA....MUCH LOVE RIGHT BACK BRO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


 It's been good Liz just been a real tough adjustment being away from all our family ! And friends plus I ended up in the hospital for four days ! But we still hustling ! How's thang been out west ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> yeah she is! But Thats it for us :happysad: No doubt on the support :no:


I HEAR YOU BRO... THEY ARE SUCH A BLESSING BUT EXPENSSIVE LIL BOOGERS... LOL...



KAKALAK said:


> :yes: :h5:





KAKALAK said:


> :boink:


GREAT BUMPING SKILLS KAK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


BACK AT YOU BRO... YOU KNOW WE PROUDLY USE YOUR PRODUCT... SPARKLE EFX HAS NOT LET US DOWN YET...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


>


Q-VOLE MANDO, HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MATT... U KNOW WE APPRECIATE IT BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> cool people and amazing work...TTT for CDC!!!


WOW... BRO. THANKS FOR THE PROPS, TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR SWEET COMPLEMENTS... THANK YOU BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD TALKING TO YOU TODAY CHINO. THANKS YOUR SPONSORSHIP FOR THE SHOW. CDC TO THE TOP. SILVIA TOLD ME TO TELL YOU HI LIZ:wave:


WHAT'S UP MARK, GLAD WE COULD HELP OUT OUR FRIEND, IT IS A PLEASURE TO KICK IN EVEN IF JUST A SMALL LIL SOMETHING... MAY YOU AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY HAVE A GREAT SHOW MARK, HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE WITH GODS FAVOR... OH AND SAY HELLO TO SILVIA , MY BAD, I JUST REALIZED I HAVE BEEN MESSING UP THE SPELLING... MUCH LOVE AND MAY YOUR HARD WORK BRING YOU AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY MUCH SUCCESS!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> ttt


AWWW... WHAT'S UP RYDER!!! YOU KNOW I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT, SORRY I HAVE BEEN LAGGING LATELY BUT I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT UP FOR YOU WITH A FLOOD OF PICS SOON OK...LOL... HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU GREAT BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

majikmike0118 said:


> It's been good Liz just been a real tough adjustment being away from all our family ! And friends plus I ended up in the hospital for four days ! But we still hustling ! How's thang been out west ?


MAN BRO. I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW HARD IT MUST BE TO LIVE SOOO FAR FROM YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY, SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THE HOSPITAL STAY MIKE, I KNOW YOU ARE A HUSLTER, OF THAT I HAVE NO DOUT, BUT DON'T OVER DO IT!!! THE BACK IS THE MOST DELICATE PART IN OUR BODY, TRUST ME I KNOW THAT OH SOOO WELL TOO... SO DO WHAT YOU MUST BUT DO IT SAFELY BRO... I SHALL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS MIKE... SOO NICE TO SEE YOU ON HERE AGAIN!!! BE SAFE BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I HEAR YOU BRO... THEY ARE SUCH A BLESSING BUT EXPENSSIVE LIL BOOGERS... LOL...
> GREAT BUMPING SKILLS KAK...


I got 4 kids... I know a little about the bumping jk :biggrin: ttt one more gain at 12:21A. Im going to be tired tomorrow


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> I got 4 kids... I know a little about the bumping jk :biggrin: ttt one more gain at 12:21A. Im going to be tired tomorrow


I GOT 4 KIDS TOO BRO... :HI5: LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LAST GALLON OF CLEAR, NOW TO GIVE IT THE 1, 2, 3, AND IT'S OFF TO THE SEMA SHOW FOR THIS BABY...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ,HAVENT BEEN TO THE SHOP,DO TO MY LONG HOURS AT WORK. ILL TRY TO STOP BY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## louie

WAS UP CDC HEY I'M HANGING IN THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH BEEN A LIL BUSY TAKE CARE LIZ & CHINO


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> WHATS UP CHINO AND LIZ,HAVENT BEEN TO THE SHOP,DO TO MY LONG HOURS AT WORK. ILL TRY TO STOP BY NEXT WEEK.


WHAT'S UP RUBEN... I WILL LET CHINO KNOW YOU MIGHT COME NEXT WEEK, AS FOR YOUR LONG HOURS, BE THANKFUL FOR THEM RUBEN, BECAUSE WORK IS SOMETHING CALI, DOESN'T HAVE MUCH OF... HOPE ALL IS GOOD, SAY WHAT'S UP TO CECI AND THE BOYS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

louie said:


> WAS UP CDC HEY I'M HANGING IN THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH BEEN A LIL BUSY TAKE CARE LIZ & CHINO


HOPE ALL GETS BETTER FOR YOU LOUIE... THANKS FOR COMING IN AND BUMPING THE THREAD... MUCH APPRECIATED BRO..


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AND BACK TO THE SWEETEST LIL TREASURE EVER!!! THANKS MAMA HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT ONE TOO MAMA...



Awww you're awesome mama! Hope you had an amazing week my dear! Mine was a lil crazy but good Also hope you feel a lil better too! Good night my dearest and talk to you later ok! Love you!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 363040
> 
> 
> View attachment 363043
> 
> View attachment 363044
> 
> 
> View attachment 363045
> 
> 
> View attachment 363047
> 
> 
> View attachment 363049
> 
> 
> LAST GALLON OF CLEAR, NOW TO GIVE IT THE 1, 2, 3, AND IT'S OFF TO THE SEMA SHOW FOR THIS BABY...


That's bad ass!! Looks awesome! Great job! I see you have a lot of projects in da house! Always busy! Much respect to my most fav CDC familia!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

wow been a min since i checked out the topic... great work as always and that blue glasshouse came out badass....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS MARK!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Awww you're awesome mama! Hope you had an amazing week my dear! Mine was a lil crazy but good Also hope you feel a lil better too! Good night my dearest and talk to you later ok! Love you!





VeronikA said:


> That's bad ass!! Looks awesome! Great job! I see you have a lot of projects in da house! Always busy! Much respect to my most fav CDC familia!


YES WE HAVE QUITE A FEW AND ALL OF THEM GET CHINO'S BEST THROWN ON THEM!!! I LOVE SEEING THESE RIDES COME BACK TO LIFE... I AM BETTER V. THANKS FOR YOUR WELL WISHES MAMA, AND FOR BEING A GREAT SUPPORT... HOPE ALL IS GOING GREAT WITH YOU... SEE YOU ON FB... LOVE YOUR BUMPS!!! LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HUEY HEFNER said:


> wow been a min since i checked out the topic... great work as always and that blue glasshouse came out badass....:thumbsup:


WOW!!! IT HAS BEEN A WHILE... THANKS FOR COMING IN AND GIVING THE THREAD SUCH AN AWSOME BUMP BRO... APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## elspock84

..…............................................


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS...LOL... I STILL SAY LOOSE ROMO... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> ..…............................................


TRANSLATION COMPA, CUZ I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD BE GREATFUL OR OFFENDED??? BUT JUST INCASE, THANK YOU FOR THE BUMP, AND :TWAK: CABRON... ;P


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS...LOL... I STILL SAY LOOSE ROMO... LOL...


 Cowboys!! Aghhhhhh Im going to bang my head in the wall!!  Im a redskins fan!! :yes:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TRANSLATION COMPA, CUZ I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD BE GREATFUL OR OFFENDED??? BUT JUST INCASE, THANK YOU FOR THE BUMP, AND :TWAK: CABRON... ;P


its a good bump but had nuttin to say :happysad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 363040
> 
> 
> View attachment 363043
> 
> 
> View attachment 363044
> 
> 
> View attachment 363045
> 
> 
> View attachment 363047
> 
> 
> View attachment 363049
> 
> 
> LAST GALLON OF CLEAR, NOW TO GIVE IT THE 1, 2, 3, AND IT'S OFF TO THE SEMA SHOW FOR THIS BABY...


HARRY'S CAR LOOKING GOOD CDC. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SPONSORSHIP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC
14568355]







<BR>


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Cowboys!! Aghhhhhh Im going to bang my head in the wall!!  Im a redskins fan!! :yes:


YES SIR, YOURS TRULY IS A COWBOY FAN.. CHINO IS A COLTS FAN... LOL...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> its a good bump but had nuttin to say :happysad:


BULLSHIT... OH EXCUSME ME I AM ALLERGIC TO BULLSHIT... LMAO... YOU HAVE NUTTIN TO SAY??? SINCE WHEN??? LOL... MAN I LAUGHED SOO HARD... THANKS COMPA... APPRECIATE THE GOOD BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF APPRECIATE THE BUMPS... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD WITH YOU 65... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE DONE... I KNOW IT WILL BE BEAUTIFUL!!! I LOVE THE DETAIL SOOO FAR...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HARRY'S CAR LOOKING GOOD CDC. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SPONSORSHIP MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC
> 14568355]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>


NO PROBLEMA MARK YOU KNOW WE ARE DOWN TO SHOW SUPPORT... HAPPY TO SEE CDC ON THE FLYER, THANKS MARK... HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL WITH YOU AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY... THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :wave:


WHAT'S UP BOOGIEZ, HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD... YA SABES THANK YOU FOR THE BUMP... ALWAYS APPRECIATING THE SUPPORT... SO THANK YOU TRAFFIC...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NO PROBLEMA MARK YOU KNOW WE ARE DOWN TO SHOW SUPPORT... HAPPY TO SEE CDC ON THE FLYER, THANKS MARK... HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL WITH YOU AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY... THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT TOO...


:thumbsup: EVERYTHING GOING GOOD. THANKS FOR ASKING. HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU TOO. CDC TO THE TOP. HAVE A GOOD NIGHT LIZ


----------



## el peyotero

hey Liz, u guys going to be at the vegas show?


----------



## bigshod

ttt CDC


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!!! Soo happy to hear you feel better!! Love your pics on Face! Damnnnnnn think about your hair up mama!! It looks soo damn good!

Hope your CDC familia is doing great! Much respect and love to all of you! Also say hi to Mr. Chino from me pleaseHope talk to you soon mami! Love you!


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

To da top!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Liz I Hope you are having a good week so far! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Liz, can you ask chino about this question please.... I have wetsanded the car down with 400, some areas cut through exposing body filler or metal. My question is, has he ever sprayed a primer/ surfacer on a surface that has been hit with 400? I was going to make a topic but decided to pick Chino's brain :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup: EVERYTHING GOING GOOD. THANKS FOR ASKING. HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU TOO. CDC TO THE TOP. HAVE A GOOD NIGHT LIZ


GOOD TO HEAR MARK... AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> hey Liz, u guys going to be at the vegas show?


DO TO PERSONAL REASONS, NOT THIS YR. BUT NEXT YR. FOR SURE... (GOD WILLING OF COURSE...)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt CDC


SHODDY WHERE YOU BEEN STRANGER??? LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BUDDY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey mama!!! Soo happy to hear you feel better!! Love your pics on Face! Damnnnnnn think about your hair up mama!! It looks soo damn good!
> 
> Hope your CDC familia is doing great! Much respect and love to all of you! Also say hi to Mr. Chino from me pleaseHope talk to you soon mami! Love you!


V. DON'T EVER CHANGE MAMA, YOU ARE ONE OF THE REASONS I STILL COME TO LAYITLOW... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE I AM ALSO LOVING YOUR NEW PICS, AND ARTE MAMA... LOVE YA, AND HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER AND BETTER MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> To da top!!!!!


YA MERO TE VOY A TENER UNAS UPDATES... CHINO IS GONNA SHOW YOU SOME MAD LOVE BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Hey Liz, can you ask chino about this question please.... I have wetsanded the car down with 400, some areas cut through exposing body filler or metal. My question is, has he ever sprayed a primer/ surfacer on a surface that has been hit with 400? I was going to make a topic but decided to pick Chino's brain :cheesy:


HEY KAK, ASKED CHINO YOUR QUESTION AND HE SAID WHAT HE NORMALLY DOES IS HIT THE SPOT WITH SPRAYCAN ECHTING PRIMER, DEPENDING ON HOW BIG A SPOT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THOUGH... SMALL AREAS ONLY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Liz I Hope you are having a good week so far! :biggrin:


WOW HOW THE HELL DID I MISS THIS ONE??? THANK YOU BRITT. HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...


----------



## 801Rider

Bumpity bump


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY KAK, ASKED CHINO YOUR QUESTION AND HE SAID WHAT HE NORMALLY DOES IS HIT THE SPOT WITH SPRAYCAN ECHTING PRIMER, DEPENDING ON HOW BIG A SPOT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THOUGH... SMALL AREAS ONLY...


 cool thanks, I'll buy Chino a beer if he ever comes down to Florida :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Hola!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Capone1

whats up big chino im going to try to make it today to the shop just have to get this work done ill hit u up later


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SHODDY WHERE YOU BEEN STRANGER??? LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BUDDY...


im still here...ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> V. DON'T EVER CHANGE MAMA, YOU ARE ONE OF THE REASONS I STILL COME TO LAYITLOW... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE I AM ALSO LOVING YOUR NEW PICS, AND ARTE MAMA... LOVE YA, AND HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER AND BETTER MAMA...


Awww! Same here mama! Same here! You know you mean a world to me.... Thank you for chat last time..it helped me a lot! Thank you for everything. Hope your week started good and you having a nice Monday..
Catch you later on Face. Much love beautiful!


----------



## lou dog

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: Wuss good in the Shop Liz and Chino :naughty:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Bumpity bump


SUP MANDO, WILL RETURN THE BUMP IN A BIT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> cool thanks, I'll buy Chino a beer if he ever comes down to Florida :cheesy: :thumbsup:


UMMM... CHINO DON'T DRINK BEERS BRO... LOL... A JUICE WOULD BE GOOD... LOL... AND YOUR WELCOME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> Hola!


HOLA MATT,THANKS FOR DROPPING IN AND GIVIN THE THREAD A BUMP... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


WHAT'S UP MS... BRATT... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Capone1 said:


> whats up big chino im going to try to make it today to the shop just have to get this work done ill hit u up later


WELL MISSED YOU THIS WEEKEND, IT WAS PRETTY COOL, BBQ. WAS GOOD, MAYBE NEXT TIME... SEE YOU SOON BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> :wave: :h5:


HEY COMPA, CONGRADULATIONS ON SUCH A BEAUTIFUL ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILIA... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS, MAY YOUR BABYGIRL BE BLESSED WITH A HAPPY UPBRINGING COMPA... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> im still here...ttt


HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU AND YOURS SHODDY... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> :drama:


WELL I KNOW YOU ALL WAITING ON PICS. BUT WE HAVE HAD A FEW QUICKIES, THAT I HAVE MISSED EITHER BEFORE OR AFTERS, SO I AINT POSTING... DAMN CHINO IS FAST, OR MAYBE IT'S JUST I TAKE MY SWEET TIME TO GET BACK TO THE SHOP SOMETIMES... LMAO... HE IS TO FAST, THAT IS MY STORY AND I AM STICKING TO IT... LOL... SO SORRY GUYS, I WILL TRY TO STICK AROUND TO TAKE PICS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Awww! Same here mama! Same here! You know you mean a world to me.... Thank you for chat last time..it helped me a lot! Thank you for everything. Hope your week started good and you having a nice Monday..
> Catch you later on Face. Much love beautiful!


WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR V. I WISH I COULD BE THERE TO SEE YOU THRU LIFE AND THE BS IT BRINGS SOMETIMES MAMA, BUT ALL I CAN DO IS TRY TO BE A GOOD FRIEND AND GIVE YOU GOOD ADVISE, NOT STUPID OR CARELESS ADVICE... MY WEEK IS GOING GOOD I HAVE BEEN FLYING THE COUPE... LOL... YOU KNOW BEING AROUND MY GRAND DAUGHTER DOES ME GOOD... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE V... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS YOUR WAY MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

lou dog said:


> TTT


THANKS LOU... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> :wave: Wuss good in the Shop Liz and Chino :naughty:


SORRY KAK, I HAVE BEEN SPENDING TIME WITH LOVED ONES, SO I HAVEN'T BEEN AROUND TO TAKE PICS OF WHATS GOING ON, AND I WON'T TAKE PICS OF OUR RIDES SO, SORRY... WILL TRY TO STICK AROUND HAVE A FEW RIDES COMMING IN SO I SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING SOON, BESIDES CHINO EVERYTIME CHINO IS CLOSE TO JUMPING ON THE RIDES I WANT OUT THERE, HERE COMES ANOTHER QUICKY... BUT CAN'T COMPLAIN, BECAUSE INSURANCE AND QUICKIES ARE MY FAVORITE, IN AND OUT... THANK GOD FOR COLLISIONS... LOL... MY BAD... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


THANKS JEFF TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP... HOPE YOUR RIDE IS COMING ALONG... I KNOW YOU GONNA BE HURTING FEELINGS WHEN YOU BUST HER OUT...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY COMPA, CONGRADULATIONS ON SUCH A BEAUTIFUL ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILIA... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS, MAY YOUR BABYGIRL BE BLESSED WITH A HAPPY UPBRINGING COMPA... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU...


gracias comadre!


----------



## KAKALAK

Thats cool, Juice it is :rofl: no worries on the pics, I know big things are happening there  :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR V. I WISH I COULD BE THERE TO SEE YOU THRU LIFE AND THE BS IT BRINGS SOMETIMES MAMA, BUT ALL I CAN DO IS TRY TO BE A GOOD FRIEND AND GIVE YOU GOOD ADVISE, NOT STUPID OR CARELESS ADVICE... MY WEEK IS GOING GOOD I HAVE BEEN FLYING THE COUPE... LOL... YOU KNOW BEING AROUND MY GRAND DAUGHTER DOES ME GOOD... LOL... THANKS FOR THE LOVE V... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS YOUR WAY MAMA...



You just were on the right time and on the place.... and helped to one lil crazy and super sad bee. You will always have place in my heart mama. Thanks again... it's easier to swim thru the life with you. You do more than you think beautiful. Hope you having a nice day. My day was a lil crazy as usual but it wasn't bad. Bought a lot of artistic stuff to play and new shoes! I am a shoe freak.. Adidas Limited ED. I'll post some funny pics on Face later. Also super cool guy who knows a lot about electrics is coming tomorrow to check my baby truck. So another step forward. 
Hope all is well with your fam and you too mama. Catch you later on Face. Have a wonderful day mama!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Stopped by to give a bump. Hope all is good Chino and Liz. CDC TO THE TOP:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS JEFF TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP... HOPE YOUR RIDE IS COMING ALONG... I KNOW YOU GONNA BE HURTING FEELINGS WHEN YOU BUST HER OUT...


THANKS LIZ IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


T T T CDC :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:Hi Liz!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## elspock84

Yo cowboys looking good wahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hey Liz I think a certain someone(Elspock) Needs an Ass Whooping Cowboy's Style lol! :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

So ur almost gonna beat my ass? Like da cowboys almost won today?


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good liz! havent been on in a min. cdc still doin your thang i see. keep up the good work.. :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

elspock84 said:


> Yo cowboys looking good wahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :burn: they beat my redskins :burn: :burn:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> gracias comadre!


JUST KEEP POSTING PICKS OF LUPITA ON FACEBOOK, SHE IS TOO CUTE FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> gracias comadre!





KAKALAK said:


> Thats cool, Juice it is :rofl: no worries on the pics, I know big things are happening there  :h5:


WELL WE GOT A FEW QUICKIES, THAT JUST LEFT LAST WEEK, ANOTHER QUICKY, AND A PROJECT THAT CAME IN THE DOOR, THIS WEEK, AND A FEW MORE ON THE WAY... CAN'T COMPLAIN, BECUASE NORMALLY THIS TIME OF YR. IS SUPER SLOW, SOO IT SAYS ALLOT ABOUT OUR WORK... AND WHY IS JUICE SOOO FUNNY??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> You just were on the right time and on the place.... and helped to one lil crazy and super sad bee. You will always have place in my heart mama. Thanks again... it's easier to swim thru the life with you. You do more than you think beautiful. Hope you having a nice day. My day was a lil crazy as usual but it wasn't bad. Bought a lot of artistic stuff to play and new shoes! I am a shoe freak.. Adidas Limited ED. I'll post some funny pics on Face later. Also super cool guy who knows a lot about electrics is coming tomorrow to check my baby truck. So another step forward.
> Hope all is well with your fam and you too mama. Catch you later on Face. Have a wonderful day mama!


V. YOU KNOW THE SAME CAN BE SAID ABOUT YOU MAMA, YOU REALLY ARE A FRESH BREATH OF AIR TO ME... THANKS FOR BEING SO AWSOME, AS FOR THE ADIDAS, THAT IS BAD ASS MAMA, I REMEBER MY MOST FAVORITE SHOES GROWING UP WAS MY ALL BLACK PUMAS... I WAS A PUMA, ADIDAS, VANS, CHUCKIES, AND NIKES FREAK... LOL... I WAS A BIG TOM BOY GROWING UP GIRL... NOT LIKE NOW, NOW I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY SANDLES... LOL... I AM HAPPY ABOUT THE WRANGLER TRIP MAMA, CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO POST PICS ON FACEBOOK... TAKE CARE BEAUTIFUL ONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Stopped by to give a bump. Hope all is good Chino and Liz. CDC TO THE TOP:wave:


AWWW THANKS MARK, HEY I SHOULD HAVE THE GIFT CARD BY NEXT WEEK FOR YOU MARK, SO GIVE US A CALL SO WE CAN ARRANGE FOR YOU TO PICK IT UP OR MAKE WHAT EVER ARRANGEMENTS NEEDED... THANKS FOR THE BUMP SAY WHATS UP TO SILVIA FOR ME OK... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS LIZ IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> T T T CDC :thumbsup:


OH WE ARE MORE THAN SURE YOU WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN JEFF... JUST BY TALKING TO YOU, YOU CAN TELL YOU TAKE PRIDE IN ALL YOU DO... SO BEST OF LUCK AND WISHES FOR YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


>


THANKS MARK, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 4 TO GET TO THE PAINT STAGE... LOL... WE GONNA BE SHOCKING MOFOS WATCH... LOL....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:Hi Liz!


HEY THERE MS. BRATTY BRATT... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAMA... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE HERE AND ON FACEBOOK... MUCH LOVE SWEETIE..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


THANKS SHODDY... ALWAYS APPRECIATE THE BUMPS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Yo cowboys looking good wahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


OH HELL NAH!!! :ninja::twak::twak::twak::buttkick::finger: IF YOU DON'T CLAIM A TEAM YOU AINT GOT THE RIGHT TO CLOWN FOO... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Hey Liz I think a certain someone(Elspock) Needs an Ass Whooping Cowboy's Style lol! :buttkick:


OH, I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS SUPPOSE TO GO COWGIRL, I JUST WENT NINJA... LOL... BUT I THINK HE GETS THE POINT...:scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> So ur almost gonna beat my ass? Like da cowboys almost won today?


COMPA I KNOW THIS REMARK WAS NOT INTENDED FOR ME, CUZ UNLIKE MY COWBOYS, I GO DOWN FIGHTING... LMAO... FTS... AND I DON'T RESTRICT MYSELF BY FIGHTING FARE EITHER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> whats good liz! havent been on in a min. cdc still doin your thang i see. keep up the good work.. :wave:


HEY RYDER, HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU BRO... IT'S BEEN A MIN. I SHOULD HAVE SOME UPDATES SOON... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND THE COMPLEMENTS RYDER, WE TRULY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> TTT


AWWW... THANKS MATT... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THE BUMPS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> :burn: they beat my redskins :burn: :burn:


THEM AND THE NINERS, THE NINERS WAS SWEET, CUZ I HAVE NEPHEWS WHO GO FOR THEM FOOLS... I DOUT WE'LL GO ANYWHERE WITH ROMOS BISH ASS... BUT AT LEAST THEY AINT AS SORRY AS LAST YR... NOW IF ONLY WE CAN PICK UP A REAL QB, INSTEAD OF THAT WANNABE CELEBRITY... OH AND BEFORE I FORGET NA,NA, NA, NA,NA... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOME OF THE QUICKIES I MISSED EITHER BEGGINING OR ENDING SHOTS... 
View attachment 371603


View attachment 371604


View attachment 371602


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> V. YOU KNOW THE SAME CAN BE SAID ABOUT YOU MAMA, YOU REALLY ARE A FRESH BREATH OF AIR TO ME... THANKS FOR BEING SO AWSOME, AS FOR THE ADIDAS, THAT IS BAD ASS MAMA, I REMEBER MY MOST FAVORITE SHOES GROWING UP WAS MY ALL BLACK PUMAS... I WAS A PUMA, ADIDAS, VANS, CHUCKIES, AND NIKES FREAK... LOL... I WAS A BIG TOM BOY GROWING UP GIRL... NOT LIKE NOW, NOW I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY SANDLES... LOL... I AM HAPPY ABOUT THE WRANGLER TRIP MAMA, CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO POST PICS ON FACEBOOK... TAKE CARE BEAUTIFUL ONE...



Pics are posted there on Face already. Yay It was an amazing day. I was a lil nervous but all went smooth. People from Wrangler were so nice and cool. Thank you mama for support! Hopefully I catch you there later so we can chat a lil more. 
Look at you.. when you were young you were just like that lil V! Nike, Vans, Adi girl! I can only imagine how bad ass girl you've been. Damnnn!! All in black! Sounds soooo goood mami!
Ok mama hope you had having a good week! Enjoy the rest of the day and talk to you later my dear!
Much love!!


----------



## cutebratt04

elspock84 said:


> So ur almost gonna beat my ass? Like da cowboys almost won today?


I didn't say Dallas Cowboys Style I said Cowboys Style I'm guna Pony up n Kick your Ass Burro! :twak::buttkick:



KAKALAK said:


> :burn: they beat my redskins :burn: :burn:


Hell Yeah they did lol! 




Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE MS. BRATTY BRATT... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAMA... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE HERE AND ON FACEBOOK... MUCH LOVE SWEETIE..


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THEM AND THE NINERS, THE NINERS WAS SWEET, CUZ I HAVE NEPHEWS WHO GO FOR THEM FOOLS... I DOUT WE'LL GO ANYWHERE WITH ROMOS BISH ASS... BUT AT LEAST THEY AINT AS SORRY AS LAST YR... NOW IF ONLY WE CAN PICK UP A REAL QB, INSTEAD OF THAT WANNABE CELEBRITY... OH AND BEFORE I FORGET NA,NA, NA, NA,NA... LMAO...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SOME OF THE QUICKIES I MISSED EITHER BEGGINING OR ENDING SHOTS...
> View attachment 371603
> 
> 
> View attachment 371604
> 
> 
> View attachment 371602


the links dont work


----------



## hi_ryder

TTT


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!!! Here is a lil bump for my girl! Love your new pics on Face! Damnnnnnn mama you're sexy as hell! Keep that hairstyle! It suits you the most! 

Hope you had a wonderful weekend my dear! Talk later mama!!!!! Love you!


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama! What a busy days huh. I don't know what to do first.... damn I miss our morning/night chats! I'll do my best to catch you on Face later. Hope you're doing ok and your week was nice! Much love sweetie!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK ON MY WAY OUT, I WILL TRY TO REPOST THE RIDES I MISSED PICS OF LATER KAK... V. LOVE YOU GIRL, RYDER, THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO. HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL... WELL I WILL TRY TO HIT THIS SITE AGAIN IN A WHILE, THEY FUCKED IT ALL UP WITH THE WANNABE UPGRADES...


----------



## cutebratt04

:h5::wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT 4 CDC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT 4 CDC


X2 TO THE TOP FOR CDC:wave:


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THEM AND THE *NINERS, THE NINERS WAS SWEET*, CUZ I HAVE NEPHEWS WHO GO FOR THEM FOOLS... I DOUT WE'LL GO ANYWHERE WITH ROMOS BISH ASS... BUT AT LEAST THEY AINT AS SORRY AS LAST YR... NOW IF ONLY WE CAN PICK UP A REAL QB, INSTEAD OF THAT WANNABE CELEBRITY... OH AND BEFORE I FORGET NA,NA, NA, NA,NA... LMAO...


:yes: :h5: :roflmao: Hope you guys are staying busy!


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

*TTT*

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS... 

EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...








[/IMG]


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS...
> 
> EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 I'll be up there soon with more bling...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

*ay guey!!!!! yupp its got flakes!!*


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS...
> 
> EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS...
> 
> EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It's BAD to the bone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it! King ride for sure! WOW!!


Hope you have a great day my dear!

TTT for CDC familia!!!! They rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 801Rider

:shocked: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


>


WE ARE JUST STARTING BRO... THE REAL WOW, IS STILL TO COME... HOPE YOU LOVE IT MESSAGED YOU A FEW PICS...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> I'll be up there soon with more bling...


DAMN THAT WAS QUICK... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


>


IN GEORGE LOPEZ VOICE... "OMG" LMAO.... YOU MADE ME LMFAO...THANKS COMPA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> It's BAD to the bone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it! King ride for sure! WOW!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great day my dear!
> 
> TTT for CDC familia!!!! They rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AWWW... YOU ARE AWSOME MAMA... THANK YOU FOR YOU SWEET COMPLEMENTS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MY DEAR FRIEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :shocked: :wow:


WAIT TO YOU ALL SEE THE END RESULTS... :wow::shocked: I WILL JUST SHOW GLIMPSE OF COLORS, BUT YOU KNOW BRO. I AM IN A DON'T POST TILL WORK IS DONE TIME OUT...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

*yup i got the pics.. thank you liz...*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS...
> 
> EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T CDC :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I WILL BE MESSAGING YOU THE UPDATE ELY... HOPE YOU LOVE THE GRAPHICS... I GOT MORE PICS... TOMORROW CHINO WILL FINISH LAYING IT OUT IN THE REAR OH AND I NEED TO KNOW IF YOU ARE GONNA AIRBRUSH THE SIDE OF THE ROOF BY THE 1/4 PANELS, LIKE COUNTY BLUES??? SO THAT WAY CHINO DOESN'T THROW A GRAPHIC THERE... LET ME KNOW BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE WELL HERE GOES A UPDATE, HOPE IT SHOWS...
> 
> EL ESTILERO 79 GETTING IT'S SPARKLE ON...
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T CDC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... WHAT'S UP JEFF??? HOPE TO SEE YOU AT TRAFFICS FAMILY CAR SHOW... THANKS FOR THE BUMP YOU KNOW WE APPRECIATE IT... MUCH L & R...
Click to expand...


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WAIT TO YOU ALL SEE THE END RESULTS... :wow::shocked: I WILL JUST SHOW GLIMPSE OF COLORS, BUT YOU KNOW BRO. I AM IN A DON'T POST TILL WORK IS DONE TIME OUT...


The 'in process' pics are usually boring anyway :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> IN GEORGE LOPEZ VOICE... "OMG" LMAO.... YOU MADE ME LMFAO...THANKS COMPA...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> The 'in process' pics are usually boring anyway :biggrin:


YEAH THEY ARE, BESIDES WE HAD A SITUATION THAT COULD HAVE BEEN A COINCIDENCE, OR STR8 COPY CATTING??? ON THE FRAME WE DID FOR THE 65, EVER SINCE THEN CHINO DOESN'T LIKE SHOWING THE TAPE STAGE TILL THE JOB IS DONE... BUT I SAY IF SOME ONE IS GONNA BITE THEY WILL BITE REGARDLESS... BEFORE OR AFTER... I DON'T LIKE SHOWING PICS. BECAUSE IT GIVES THE BUILDER A LIL EDGE ON THEIR BUILD... YOU KNOW SOME FOLKS LIKE COMMING ON TO THREADS TO SEE COMPITITION AND SURPASS THEIR CATEGORY... SO FOR THOSE REASONS WE LAY LOW TILL THE FINISH PRODUCT, THEN THE WAY I SEE IT... IT IS A DONE DEAL...LOL... I GO POST CRAZY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> :thumbsup:


LOVE THE PICS OF LUPITA FOO... SHE IS A CUTIE...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I BET YOUR MAMA BE SAYING "HASTA Q HISO ALGO BIEN..." BUAHAHAHAHAHHA...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVE THE PICS OF LUPITA FOO... SHE IS A CUTIE...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I BET YOUR MAMA BE SAYING "HASTA Q HISO ALGO BIEN..." BUAHAHAHAHAHHA...


you been talking to her :scrutinize: 

my moms a trip i told her that my vieja was gonna take lupita to go see my inlaws and shes all like "im gonna make sure she dont get a bath so she goes over there all smelly and they dont kiss her" she dont want there germs on mija :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

RUBEN AND COUNTY BLUES PAID US A VISIT BEFORE THIS BABY WENT TO GET IT'S SET UP... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE OUT THERE... RUBEN IS DOING AN AWSOME JOB WITH ALL THE LIL DETAILS...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]RUBEN AND COUNTY BLUES PAID US A VISIT BEFORE THIS BABY WENT TO GET IT'S SET UP... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE OUT THERE... RUBEN IS DOING AN AWSOME JOB WITH ALL THE LIL DETAILS...


 Da best big body out there!!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## hi_ryder

love that lac :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> you been talking to her :scrutinize:
> 
> my moms a trip i told her that my vieja was gonna take lupita to go see my inlaws and shes all like "im gonna make sure she dont get a bath so she goes over there all smelly and they dont kiss her" she dont want there germs on mija :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


NO BUT I HAD A TIA, JUST LIKE YOUR MAMA CABRON, IT RUNS IN MY FAMILY TOO... (DISFUNCTIONAL LOVE THAT IS...) LMAO... SERIOUSLY THAT IS JUST MAMA'S WAY OF SAYING SHE DON'T WANT TO SHARE... I DON'T BLAME HER LUPITA IS BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Da best big body out there!!!!





bigshod said:


> ttt





hi_ryder said:


> love that lac :boink:



THANKS COMPA, IT IS A BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY FOR SURE... EVERYONE LOVES IT SOOO FAR...

SHODDY... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS FOO, STOP BEING SUCH A STRANGER... LOL...

MR. RYDER HOW YOU BEEN BRO.??? HOPE LIFE DOWN UNDER ISN'T GETTING TO YOU... THANKS FOR THE LOVE... WELL GOT TO RUN... CATCH YOU ALL LATER...


----------



## Catalyzed

Dreamwork Customs said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



:boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Catalyzed said:


> :boink:


WHAT'S UP BRO...OOOPS THIS IS MY HOMIE, THANKS FOR THE LOVE YOU KNOW ESTILERO IS COMING OUT SICK TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...



OMG LOOK AT THE F-ING HOOD .... SICK I TELL YA...SICK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> OMG LOOK AT THE F-ING HOOD .... SICK I TELL YA...SICK...


LOL... I DID IT TO HIDE THE GRAPHICS... LMAO... COOL HUH?? LOOKS LIKE REAL FLAMES...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOL... I DID IT TO HIDE THE GRAPHICS... LMAO... COOL HUH?? LOOKS LIKE REAL FLAMES...


I know, I was being a smart ass... looks crazy though...


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good liz! wrote off my daily driver. putting it back on the road, fully repainting. it still had its original paint from 1991 and wasnt in too bad of shape so i just paint stripped the hood and deck lid. going original 2 tone and chucking some 18's on it. show you some paint clouds down under...

http://forums.justcommodores.com.au/projects/85901-new-daily-driver-project-vp-calais.html


----------



## SWIGS

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...


looking good liz and chino


----------



## guss68imp

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...


:wow:cant wait to see this one!


----------



## guss68imp

Dreamwork Customs said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> RUBEN AND COUNTY BLUES PAID US A VISIT BEFORE THIS BABY WENT TO GET IT'S SET UP... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE OUT THERE... RUBEN IS DOING AN AWSOME JOB WITH ALL THE LIL DETAILS...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...



:run:this is going to be sick ride! Awwww can't wait to see it done!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTT for CDC! You're bad ass guys! Wish you only the best!

hey mama hope you feeling lil better my sweetheart! Have a nice Sunday ok! Much love!

V


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

*TO THE TOP*

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...


This ones gonna be tight! TTT for CDC!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> RUBEN AND COUNTY BLUES PAID US A VISIT BEFORE THIS BABY WENT TO GET IT'S SET UP... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE OUT THERE... RUBEN IS DOING AN AWSOME JOB WITH ALL THE LIL DETAILS...


i never get tired of seeing this one! sooooooooo insanely sick!


----------



## kaleidescope

u guys did a great job on this big body.....


----------



## DETONATER

Woop woop! wud it dew! :rimshot:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs;14698430
said:


> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

that training day monte is looking good!!! Denzel Washington would be proud :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS RIDE IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT CHEAP WILL GET YOU... THIS RIDE WAS PULLED FROM ANOTHER SHOP, NOT THAT THE OTHER SHOP DID ANYTHING TOO IT BUT THE PERSON WHO SOLD THIS RIDE, MIKEY MOUSED THE HELL OUT OF IT OR PAID MIKEY MOUSE TO DO THIS RIDE... MAN GOOD THING BODY AINT NO BIG THING TO US... THE OWNER IN THE OTHER HAND, HAS BOUGHT HIMSELF A BIG MESSY ASS HEADACHE... AT LEAST NOW IT SHOULD BE DONE RIGHT... LOL...MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE... MAN I HAD TO TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THAT SCULPTURING BONDO, AND HOW THEY MIS CALULATED THE CUT ON THE 1/4 PANEL... TOMORROW I WILL POST PICS OF THE KITTYHAIR BONDO MESS ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THAT CUT 1/4 MAN SOME FOLKS ARE A TRIP... THE BONDO WAS CLOSE TO 3/4 THICK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> I know, I was being a smart ass... looks crazy though...


YOU A SMART ASS??? NAHHHH NEVER...LMAO... I KNOW YOU GOT THE TEXT PICTURE DUH... LMAO... WITH THE GRAPHICS NOT FLAMED UP... SMH... THANKS FOR THE LAUGH MARK... HOPE ALL IS WELL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> whats good liz! wrote off my daily driver. putting it back on the road, fully repainting. it still had its original paint from 1991 and wasnt in too bad of shape so i just paint stripped the hood and deck lid. going original 2 tone and chucking some 18's on it. show you some paint clouds down under...
> 
> http://forums.justcommodores.com.au/projects/85901-new-daily-driver-project-vp-calais.html


WOW RYDER NO WONDER YOU WHERE MIA... LOL... THAT LADY MADE YOU DO A DOOZY ON YOUR DAILY... LET ME SEE FROM THE PICTURES IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD TO R.R. RT. FRONT DOOR AND MOLDING, R.R. THE CONER SECTION OF THE RT. ROCKER, R.R. RT. FENDER, RT. FENDER MOLDING, RIGHT FENDER REFLECTOR, R.R. RT. FRONT WHEEL, AND TIRE, R.R. FRONT BUMPER, MORE THAN LIKELY R.R. R.T SIGNAL MARKER. CANT TELL BY THE PIC IF INNER APRON NEEDED REPAIR... AND CAN'T SEE THE DAMAGE TO YOUR SUSPENTION, BUT TRUST WHEN IT COMES TO CLAIMS, I GET THEM FOR EVERY HR. OWED... GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT IT TOGETHER... SUPER NICE WORK RYDER... TO BAD IT'S A TOTAL... IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A GREAT PAY DAY IF IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A NEWER RIDE... AWWW... I LOVE INSURANCE WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SWIGS said:


> looking good liz and chino


THANKS SWIGGS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

guss68imp said:


> :wow:cant wait to see this one!





guss68imp said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS GUS, I AM WAITING FOR TO SEE THAT ONE DONE TOO, AND COUNTY BLUES IS A BEAUTIFUL CADI...THANKS...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DeeLoc said:


> :wave:



WHAT UP STANGER??? HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD WITH YOU DEE... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> :run:this is going to be sick ride! Awwww can't wait to see it done!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTT for CDC! You're bad ass guys! Wish you only the best!
> 
> hey mama hope you feeling lil better my sweetheart! Have a nice Sunday ok! Much love!
> 
> V


YES, YES IT IS MY DEAR V... LOL.. THANKS FOR THE LAUGH MAMA... I FEEL A LIL BETTER...THANKS V. ALWAYS LOVE YOUR COMMENTS ON HERE AND FB... HOPE YOU FOUND REST MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> ttt


THANKS RYDER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS ELY MAYBE TOMORROW TE TENGO UNAS FOTOS??? IF NOT HASTA EL MONDAY...:dunno: BUT HOPE YOU GETTING THE IDEA WITH THE GRAPHICS THAT ARE GOING ON IT... CROSS YOUR FINGERS BRO... :biggrin: I KNOW WE WILL BE HITTING IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN... LOL... :x:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> This ones gonna be tight! TTT for CDC!!!!!





el peyotero said:


> i never get tired of seeing this one! sooooooooo insanely sick!


THANKS MARK, WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE, I KNOW IN MY HEART THE MC IS GONNA BE TIGHT TOO, THE GRAPHICS ARE SUPER NICE ON THIS ONE, YOU KNOW ONE THING I ADMIRE ABOUT CHINO BRO.?? IS THAT HE MAKES SURE NOT 1 OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE GRAPHICS ON RESEMBLES ANOTHER... AS AN ARTIST, IT IS MORE TIME CONSUMING TO COME UP WITH NEW AND DIFFERNT GRAPHICS, THAN IT IS TO STICK TO A STYLE OF ART... I WISH I COULD SHARE, BUT TRUST IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT... I LOVE HOW DIFFERNT THIS ONE IS...AS FOR COUNTY BLUES, I NEVER GET TIRED OF THAT ONE EITHER... SUPER NICE RIDE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

kaleidescope said:


> u guys did a great job on this big body.....


WHAT'S UP CHRIS... GOOD TO SEE YOU ON HERE BRO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP, HOPE YOU VISIT THE THREAD OFTEN...ALROTS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

$mr blvd$ said:


> very nice work :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Woop woop! wud it dew! :rimshot:


WHAT'S UP MARK, HOPE ALL IS GOOD BRO. SEND MY LOVE TO MS. ANGEL, FROM MS. LIZ... HOPE TO KICK IT BEFORE HER SURGERY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs;14698430
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO... THE ONLY PICS I CAN SHOW... STILL NOT DONE A QUICKY CAME THRU THE DOORS... SO TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> T T T :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF... HOPE TO SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER... AT TAFFICS CAR SHOW IT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW... YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO THROW A SHOW... FROM THE RAFFLES TO THE RIDES THAT COME IN TO SHOW, MY PROPS TO ALL OF YOU FOR BEING ABLE TO ORGANIZE SUCH A BIG SHOW... SPECIAL PROPS TO MARK HE IS THE MAN WITH THE DREAM... TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:



HEY THERE MS. BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME ON YOUR BF B.DAY... LOL... I LOVE FACEBOOK... WELL CATCH YOU ON THERE CUZ ON HERE I DON'T CATCH NO ONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> that training day monte is looking good!!! Denzel Washington would be proud :cheesy:


LMAO...THANKS BRO... LONG TIME NO SEE BRO... THIS RIDE WELL BE STYLING FOR SURE...:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

3 Simple steps to get your car flaked out...

1, Drive down to CDC and get a quote...
2, Pick a color from the chart below
3, Pay the man....


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> YES, YES IT IS MY DEAR V... LOL.. THANKS FOR THE LAUGH MAMA... I FEEL A LIL BETTER...THANKS V. ALWAYS LOVE YOUR COMMENTS ON HERE AND FB... HOPE YOU FOUND REST MAMA...



Hey beautiful!!! Hope you will enjoy your time with fam today! I wish you will and forget the pain for a while! I also really looking forward to see the pics later too! 

I am super busy in these days. Winter is coming and I need to finish bed for my truck and still keep painting at the same time. It's crazy! Thanks god for Facebook because I wouldn't catch you here at all lol

Talk later on Face! Much love mama!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

_*FOR SALE







*_


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS RIDE IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT CHEAP WILL GET YOU... THIS RIDE WAS PULLED FROM ANOTHER SHOP, NOT THAT THE OTHER SHOP DID ANYTHING TOO IT BUT THE PERSON WHO SOLD THIS RIDE, MIKEY MOUSED THE HELL OUT OF IT OR PAID MIKEY MOUSE TO DO THIS RIDE... MAN GOOD THING BODY AINT NO BIG THING TO US... THE OWNER IN THE OTHER HAND, HAS BOUGHT HIMSELF A BIG MESSY ASS HEADACHE... AT LEAST NOW IT SHOULD BE DONE RIGHT... LOL...MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE... MAN I HAD TO TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THAT SCULPTURING BONDO, AND HOW THEY MIS CALULATED THE CUT ON THE 1/4 PANEL... TOMORROW I WILL POST PICS OF THE KITTYHAIR BONDO MESS ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THAT CUT 1/4 MAN SOME FOLKS ARE A TRIP... THE BONDO WAS CLOSE TO 3/4 THICK...


Holy Shit WTF Someone was trying to build a freaking sculpture not a car lmao Yuck how many hours did it take to grind that all off lol? :happysad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

cutebratt04 said:


> Holy Shit WTF Someone was trying to build a freaking sculpture not a car lmao Yuck how many hours did it take to grind that all off lol? :happysad:


dam i had a cutlass that had bondo and evercoat that thick, i used a clean and strip disk and was done in a hour. he must of been there all day with that air grinder lol.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Holy Shit WTF Someone was trying to build a freaking sculpture not a car lmao Yuck how many hours did it take to grind that all off lol? :happysad:


Tell me about it Bratt... it didn't take as long as shoresmokesalot760 assumed... he was working on that tore up 1/4 when he called me to bring the camera, because he knew the bondo on the top was gonna be thick... lol... the Car was sandblasted, so he just had bondo removal to do and is already starting some of the body work on it... This ride is rough...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


THANKS BUDDY...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey beautiful!!! Hope you will enjoy your time with fam today! I wish you will and forget the pain for a while! I also really looking forward to see the pics later too!
> 
> I am super busy in these days. Winter is coming and I need to finish bed for my truck and still keep painting at the same time. It's crazy! Thanks god for Facebook because I wouldn't catch you here at all lol
> 
> Talk later on Face! Much love mama!!!


LOL.. TELL ME ABOUT IT V. I DON'T JUMP ON HERE AS MUCH AS I USE TOO... BUT I LOVE OUR CHATS ON FACE... HOPE YOU FIND SOME REST MAMA... THE WEEKEND IS UPON US AGAIN... I CAN'T WAIT... NO MORE CERPHEWS... YAYYYYY... LMAO... WELL CATCH YOU LATER ON FB MAMA... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MY SWEET LIL V....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> dam i had a cutlass that had bondo and evercoat that thick, i used a clean and strip disk and was done in a hour. he must of been there all day with that air grinder lol.


NO ON THAT SPOT MAYBE A GOOD 3 MINS. FOR THE PIC... SORRY BRO. BUT CHINO KNOW'S WHAT HE IS DOING... HE ONLY USED THE AIR GRINDER TO REVEAL THE THICKNESS OF THAT BONDO SCULPTURING... GOOD GUESS THOUGH.... LMAO...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO...THANKS BRO... LONG TIME NO SEE BRO... THIS RIDE WELL BE STYLING FOR SURE...:biggrin:


 no doubt :no: TTT For The CDC!!!! :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> no doubt :no: TTT For The CDC!!!! :yes:


WHAT UP KAK??? THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... WELL JUST CAME IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP TO EVERYONE... UPDATE NEXT WEEK I HOPE, THAT'S IF STUFF DON'T GO WRONG...LMAO... CATCH YOU ALL LATER, HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND WONDERFUL WEEKEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...


----------



## 801Rider

:shocked: Can't wait to see the updates on that one :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder

wow just had a look at the 64 rag. looks like a mcgyver job. sure the dude didnt buy it off him? lol. you guys got your work cut of for you... keep up the good work... 
'


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T 4 CDC :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :shocked: Can't wait to see the updates on that one :yes:


THAT MAKES 2 OF US MANDO... LOL... OH AND THIS ONE IS GONNA HAVE A PEPE LE PEW AIRBRUSHED ON THE TAILGATE...LMAO... I SHOUL HAVE PICS EITHER NEXT WEEK OR THE WEEK AFTER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> wow just had a look at the 64 rag. looks like a mcgyver job. sure the dude didnt buy it off him? lol. you guys got your work cut of for you... keep up the good work...
> '



TELL ME ABOUT IT RYDER, I STILL HAVE TO TAKE PICS OF THE MESS THAT WAS HOLDING THAT 1/4 PANEL ON THE UNDERSIDE TOGETHER... SMH... GOOD THING BODYWORK IS NO BIG THING TO CHINO... TRUST HE HAS FIXED WORST...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T 4 CDC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT THE SHOW...
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS RIDE IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT CHEAP WILL GET YOU... THIS RIDE WAS PULLED FROM ANOTHER SHOP, NOT THAT THE OTHER SHOP DID ANYTHING TOO IT BUT THE PERSON WHO SOLD THIS RIDE, MIKEY MOUSED THE HELL OUT OF IT OR PAID MIKEY MOUSE TO DO THIS RIDE... MAN GOOD THING BODY AINT NO BIG THING TO US... THE OWNER IN THE OTHER HAND, HAS BOUGHT HIMSELF A BIG MESSY ASS HEADACHE... AT LEAST NOW IT SHOULD BE DONE RIGHT... LOL...MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE... MAN I HAD TO TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THAT SCULPTURING BONDO, AND HOW THEY MIS CALULATED THE CUT ON THE 1/4 PANEL... TOMORROW I WILL POST PICS OF THE KITTYHAIR BONDO MESS ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THAT CUT 1/4 MAN SOME FOLKS ARE A TRIP... THE BONDO WAS CLOSE TO 3/4 THICK...


Buy chino a resiprator please! That's too much bondo for him to breathe in. And no da shirt over his nose don't work right. :banghead:


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THAT MAKES 2 OF US MANDO... LOL... OH AND THIS ONE IS GONNA HAVE A PEPE LE PEW AIRBRUSHED ON THE TAILGATE...LMAO... I SHOUL HAVE PICS EITHER NEXT WEEK OR THE WEEK AFTER...


:h5: That doesn't mean you are off the hook for updates on the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> Buy chino a resiprator please! That's too much bondo for him to breathe in. And no da shirt over his nose don't work right. :banghead:


LMAO... HE HAS ALL THE SAFETY GEAR HE NEEDS COMPA THE PROBLEM WITH HIM IS GETTING HIM TO USE THEM... I GAVE UP ALREADY, WHEN I TOLD HIM WHEN YOU GET SICK FROM BREATHING IN ALL THAT CRAP, I WILL REMIND HIM ABOUT HIS 5 REPIRATORS... GOOD THING HE DON'T SMOKE HUH??? LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :h5: That doesn't mean you are off the hook for updates on the Monte :biggrin:


WELL AS FOR THE MC, MAN WE NEVER EXPECTED THERE TO BE SUCH A LACK OF ROOTBEER BROWN KANDY KONCENTRATE... BUT THANK GOD WE FINALLY FOUND SOME SO THIS RIDE SHOULD BE MOVING ALONG AGAIN... YAYYYY... NOT THAT I CAN POST ANYTHING BUT HINTS OF COLORS... LOL... YOU KNOW I AM ON A NO POSTING PICS TIME OUT WITH THAT ONE BRO... BUT TRUST WHEN CHINO GIVES ME THE GREEN LIGHT I WILL GO ALL OUT WITH THE PICS...LMAO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MANDO...


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL AS FOR THE MC, MAN WE NEVER EXPECTED THERE TO BE SUCH A LACK OF ROOTBEER BROWN KANDY KONCENTRATE... BUT THANK GOD WE FINALLY FOUND SOME SO THIS RIDE SHOULD BE MOVING ALONG AGAIN... YAYYYY... NOT THAT I CAN POST ANYTHING BUT HINTS OF COLORS... LOL... YOU KNOW I AM ON A NO POSTING PICS TIME OUT WITH THAT ONE BRO... BUT TRUST WHEN CHINO GIVES ME THE GREEN LIGHT I WILL GO ALL OUT WITH THE PICS...LMAO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MANDO...


:h5: It's all good.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T 4 CDC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 MAN CHINO THIS ELCO IS LOOKING REAL GOOD. SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. TTT FOR CDC
Click to expand...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T 4 CDC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS RIDE IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT CHEAP WILL GET YOU... THIS RIDE WAS PULLED FROM ANOTHER SHOP, NOT THAT THE OTHER SHOP DID ANYTHING TOO IT BUT THE PERSON WHO SOLD THIS RIDE, MIKEY MOUSED THE HELL OUT OF IT OR PAID MIKEY MOUSE TO DO THIS RIDE... MAN GOOD THING BODY AINT NO BIG THING TO US... THE OWNER IN THE OTHER HAND, HAS BOUGHT HIMSELF A BIG MESSY ASS HEADACHE... AT LEAST NOW IT SHOULD BE DONE RIGHT... LOL...MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE... MAN I HAD TO TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THAT SCULPTURING BONDO, AND HOW THEY MIS CALULATED THE CUT ON THE 1/4 PANEL... TOMORROW I WILL POST PICS OF THE KITTYHAIR BONDO MESS ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THAT CUT 1/4 MAN SOME FOLKS ARE A TRIP... THE BONDO WAS CLOSE TO 3/4 THICK...


damn what a mess!!!!


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT.


----------



## hi_ryder

:around:


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS RIDE IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHAT CHEAP WILL GET YOU... THIS RIDE WAS PULLED FROM ANOTHER SHOP, NOT THAT THE OTHER SHOP DID ANYTHING TOO IT BUT THE PERSON WHO SOLD THIS RIDE, MIKEY MOUSED THE HELL OUT OF IT OR PAID MIKEY MOUSE TO DO THIS RIDE... MAN GOOD THING BODY AINT NO BIG THING TO US... THE OWNER IN THE OTHER HAND, HAS BOUGHT HIMSELF A BIG MESSY ASS HEADACHE... AT LEAST NOW IT SHOULD BE DONE RIGHT... LOL...MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE... MAN I HAD TO TAKE PICTURES OF ALL THAT SCULPTURING BONDO, AND HOW THEY MIS CALULATED THE CUT ON THE 1/4 PANEL... TOMORROW I WILL POST PICS OF THE KITTYHAIR BONDO MESS ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THAT CUT 1/4 MAN SOME FOLKS ARE A TRIP... THE BONDO WAS CLOSE TO 3/4 THICK...


seen this the other day at the shop....its a mess....but my homie big chino will get it hooked up....no problem


----------



## edgar071093

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE THESE PICS. OF A 59 EL CAMINO WE ARE DOING, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY...


Ohhh that's very nice project! Owweeeeeeeee love it already. And I can see lil sunshine running around too lol 

CDC familia rocks! Hell yeah! Love what you do guys! Much respect and love.

Hey mama missed you beautiful! Hope all is well with you and your fam! Catch you on Face later!


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FIRST OFF HELLO AND THANK YOU ALL FOR BUMPING THE THREAD, AND YOUR FRIENDSHIP... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE... WELL I AM A LIL SICK RIGHT NOW SO SORRY BUT I WILL GET TO YOUR GUYS POST LATER, HAD TO COME IN AND SHOW UP DATES, SO HERE I GO AS FOR THE 49 PICK UP WELL THE PAINT STORE COULD NOT COLOR MATCH SO CHINO HAD TO SAND THAT BABY BACK DOWN TO RESHOOT THE WHOLE THING... HERE ARE PICS OF THAT PRETTY TROKITA...














































NEED TO UNDERCOAT BED, ALLIGN AND BUT THIS BABY BACK TOGETHER, CUT AND BUFF, SO WE CAN TURN IT IN TO THE OWNER... YAYYYYYY!!! ALMOST THERE...

HERE ARE THESE FLICKS OF A QUICKY LIL BIKE WE SHOT WITH A GALAXY GREY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NOW ON TO THE HOMIES MC... YAY... HERE ARE PICS I AM ALLOWED TO SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I WILL HAVE UPDATES ON THE 59 ELCO TOMORROW, THAT ONE TURNED OUT TO BE A CAN OF WORMS... OK GOOD NIGHT ALL I GOT TO REST, THIS COLD IS KICKING MY REAR...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Thanks for the pics Liz. TTT!!!!


----------



## 1dmoney1

Man you guys are the real deal, take it all the way down to the metal and bring it back.


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> NOW ON TO THE HOMIES MC... YAY... HERE ARE PICS I AM ALLOWED TO SHOW...


:fool2: :fool2: I would so roll on da floor naked to get some flake on me :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :h5: It's all good.


:h5:THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 MAN CHINO THIS ELCO IS LOOKING REAL GOOD. SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. TTT FOR CDC
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT BUT I WAS SICK, MY BRONCHITIS IS ACTING UP A LIL... IT WAS TO COLD FOR ME TO BE OUT AND ABOUT... SO SORRY WE MISSED THE TOY DRIVE... THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND I HAVE THE CARDS WE PROMISED...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY STRANGER... LONG TIME NO SEE... THANKS FOR THE BUMP GIL...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> damn what a mess!!!!


TELL CHINO ABOUT IT THIS BABY IS ROUGH, BUT WE HAVE DONE WORST BELIEVE IT OR NOT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> TTT.


THANKS ELI...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> :around:


LMAO... SUP RYDER... HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> seen this the other day at the shop....its a mess....but my homie big chino will get it hooked up....no problem


WHAT'S UP BRO... THANKS FOR THE PROPS... YOU KNOW MY CHINO WILL GET THE JOB DONE... STILL WAITING ON THE OWNER TO SUPPLY THE 2 1/4 PANELS.... CUZ THERE'S NO WAY WE GONNA MICKEY MOUSE THAT MESS... MUCH LOVE HOMIE...SALUDOS A TU MUJER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

edgar071093 said:


> :nicoderm:


:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:





VeronikA said:


> Ohhh that's very nice project! Owweeeeeeeee love it already. And I can see lil sunshine running around too lol
> 
> CDC familia rocks! Hell yeah! Love what you do guys! Much respect and love.
> 
> Hey mama missed you beautiful! Hope all is well with you and your fam! Catch you on Face later!


SUP TO MY TWO MOST FAVORITE LAYITLOW CHICKS... 


V. THANKS MAMA I ALWAYS APPRECIATE YOUR SWEET COMMENTS... HAPPY TO SEE YOU OUT AND HAVING FUN AGAIN... JUST BE SAFE MAMA... WE DON'T NEED NO MORE SCARES OK... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU LADIES HOLDING YOUR OWN ON LAYITLOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:





el peyotero said:


> TTT!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE... TTMFT... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:





SOY TAPATIO said:


> Thanks for the pics Liz. TTT!!!!


MY PLEASURE LOCO YA SABES... I SHOULD BE TAKING PLENTY MORE PRETTY SOON BRO... SO STAY TUNED TO EITHER YOUR PMS HERE OR ON FACEBOOK... SO I CAN SHOW YOU WHAT I CAN'T SHOW HERE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

1dmoney1 said:


> Man you guys are the real deal, take it all the way down to the metal and bring it back.


YOU NOTICED... THAT'S AWSOME, WE TRY BRO... LIKE WE TELL EVERYONE IF YOUR RIDE IS A KEEPER, THE BEST THING TO DO IS TAKE THAT BABY ALL THE WAY DOWN TO ELEMINATE ANY UNSEEN CANCER, OR ISSUES THAT MAY AFFECT THE SURFACE LATER DOWN THE ROAD... CHINO TAKES PRIDE IN HIS WORK AND REP... THANKS FOR THE PROPS... MUCH APPRECIATED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


AWWW THANKS MARK JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT TOO TTMFT... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

elspock84 said:


> :fool2: :fool2: I would so roll on da floor naked to get some flake on me :fool2:


COCHINO COMPA YOU WILL PRACTICLY ACT A FOOL2 ANYTHING SPARKLEY... LMAO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK FEW PICS I TOOK THAT I CAN SHARE... LOL...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SUP TO MY TWO MOST FAVORITE LAYITLOW CHICKS...
> 
> 
> V. THANKS MAMA I ALWAYS APPRECIATE YOUR SWEET COMMENTS... HAPPY TO SEE YOU OUT AND HAVING FUN AGAIN... JUST BE SAFE MAMA... WE DON'T NEED NO MORE SCARES OK... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU LADIES HOLDING YOUR OWN ON LAYITLOW...


Hey mama same for you! Glad to hear you doing better! Hope it will be even better day and night for you beautiful! Wish I could help you somehow....

I promise you I'll be safe... I know I should wear helmet on my bmx too... but I don't do too much of crazy things on it yet... it's much safer than on my longboard

Ok mama catch you on Face! Much love and have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## VeronikA

Ohhh damnnn soo bad ass!!! Stunning JOB! Much respect to you guys CDC familia and Sparkle EFX flake!


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK FEW PICS I TOOK THAT I CAN SHARE... LOL...


:shocked: Looking good  I love root beer brown. I have some sitting at home that I want to use on my sons bike


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

DAMM ~ EL ESTILLERO ~ IS LOOKING BAD ASS !!! THAT'S RIGHT CHINO,DOING THE DAMM THING.


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK FEW PICS I TOOK THAT I CAN SHARE... LOL...


Wow o Wow! Very Nice! I'm Glad your feeling better Liz :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey mama same for you! Glad to hear you doing better! Hope it will be even better day and night for you beautiful! Wish I could help you somehow....
> 
> I promise you I'll be safe... I know I should wear helmet on my bmx too... but I don't do too much of crazy things on it yet... it's much safer than on my longboard
> 
> Ok mama catch you on Face! Much love and have a wonderful Tuesday!





VeronikA said:


> Ohhh damnnn soo bad ass!!! Stunning JOB! Much respect to you guys CDC familia and Sparkle EFX flake!


AWWW... THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, AND I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE TAKING IT SAFER ON THE BMX... LOL... DON'T WANT TO HEAR YOU GOT HURT HAVING FUN AGAIN... SO HAVE, FUN BUT BE SAFE... AND GET YOUR REST YOUNGLADY... LOL... I AM SOO HAPPY WHEN WE GET OUR LIL CHATS ON FACE... WELL I WILL CATCH UP WITH YOU THERE MY DEAR V... THANKS FOR BUMPING...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :shocked: Looking good  I love root beer brown. I have some sitting at home that I want to use on my sons bike


YOU SHOULD MANDO... ROOTBEER IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR... I LOVE EARTHY TONES SO YOU KNOW I AM WAITING TO SEE THIS ONE TURN UP GREAT.... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS OF YOUR BABYBOYS BIKE HOMIE... THANKS FOR BUMPING WILL BE SWING THRU UR THREAD IN A FEW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> DAMM ~ EL ESTILLERO ~ IS LOOKING BAD ASS !!! THAT'S RIGHT CHINO,DOING THE DAMM THING.


SUP RUBEN... THANKS FOR THE BUMP... YOU KNOW FIRST HAND HOW MUCH PRIDE GOES INTO OUR WORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow o Wow! Very Nice! I'm Glad your feeling better Liz :thumbsup:


THANKS MIJA, I AM WAY BETTER NOT 100% BUT BETTER THAN WHAT I WAS LAST FRIDAY... LOL... THIS MC. IS A TREAT FOR ME TOO CUZ THEY ARE MY FAVORITE BODY STYLE... I LOVE EM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL A FEW PICS I HAVEN'T GOTTEN AROUND TO POST PEOPLE...


49 PICK UP IS GETTING SANDED AND ALMOST READY FOR CHINO TO PUT BACK TOGETHER AND BUFF OUT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

59 SHOULD BE GETTING IT'S COLORS SOON... RAN INTO ISSUES WITH BOTH DOORS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PICS OF A NEW CONV. 64 SS... THAT WE WILL BE HELPING THE OWNER RESTORE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I SPY WITH MY LIL EYES A 79 MONTE CARLOS GETTING COLOR ON IT...:biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S A SNEAK PEEK AT 1 OF THE COLORS...LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

QUICKY IN THE DOOR... WILL POST PICS IN A WHILE... MORE COLORS GOING DOWN ELI...


----------



## elspock84

:fool2:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

WOW!!!!!!! Thanks for the up dates Liz.


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK FEW PICS I TOOK THAT I CAN SHARE... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

whooo weee, wicked work coming outta there....

Aloha Liz!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS A UPDATE ON ANOTHER COLOR THAT HAS GONE DOWN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR LOVE... AND THE SUPPORT... ALWAYS APPRECIATE IT... HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL THANK GIVING...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE IS A UPDATE ON ANOTHER COLOR THAT HAS GONE DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CDC HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKS GIVING. HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A DAY FILLED WITH LOVE AND HAPPINESS. FROM YOU FRIENDS THE ALCALAS


----------



## 801Rider

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

love that 49. :worship: monte is coming right along too. hows that bondo bandit 64 coming?


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL A FEW PICS I HAVEN'T GOTTEN AROUND TO POST PEOPLE...
> 
> 
> 49 PICK UP IS GETTING SANDED AND ALMOST READY FOR CHINO TO PUT BACK TOGETHER AND BUFF OUT...





Ohhh I really wait for this one to be done!!!! Looking forward to the final look! That's gonna be a bad ass truck for sure..... you know mama I am a truck freak! Keep us posted!

Great projects as always and much respect to CDC fam!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE IS A UPDATE ON ANOTHER COLOR THAT HAS GONE DOWN...



Bad ass detail!!! Love that! Great updates mama!

Hope all is well with you my dear! Have a great weekend beautiful!


----------



## montemanls

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK FEW PICS I TOOK THAT I CAN SHARE... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC TTT :thumbsup:[/SIZ
> E]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up dreamworks.
Click to expand...


----------



## REYXTC

Love how you guys pump out the work!!!


----------



## DETONATER

REYXTC said:


> Love how you guys pump out the work!!!


And that's one man running the show... Get down Chino!!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OOOPS I ORGINIZED MY PHOTOBUCKET BUT SCREWED UP THE THREAD... LMAO... OH WELL WHAT EVA... HERE IS THIS VIDEO WITH THE 68 75 AND 87 WE DID... LOL... TOO TOO FUNNY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS GUYS AND GALS, I WILL CATCH UP HERE SOON I PROMISE, BUT WITH THE HOLIDAYS UPON US, I HAVE OTHER THINGS ON MY DISH... BIG THANK YOU FOR CHINO AND MYSELF, WISHING EVERYONE WHO VISITS, SUPPORTS AND BUMPS HAPPY HOLIDAYS... MUCH LOVE FROM THE CDC FAMILY...


----------



## VeronikA

Much love to you too mama! Have a happy Thursday. My day is almost over! Thanks god  catch you on face! Bumpity Bump!


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## hi_ryder

bermp


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OOOPS I ORGINIZED MY PHOTOBUCKET BUT SCREWED UP THE THREAD... LMAO... OH WELL WHAT EVA... HERE IS THIS VIDEO WITH THE 68 75 AND 87 WE DID... LOL... TOO TOO FUNNY...


NICE VIDEO, LOOKING GOOD STYLISTICS I.E. SUP CHINO....


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OOOPS I ORGINIZED MY PHOTOBUCKET BUT SCREWED UP THE THREAD... LMAO... OH WELL WHAT EVA... HERE IS THIS VIDEO WITH THE 68 75 AND 87 WE DID... LOL... TOO TOO FUNNY...


LOL, my little boy recognized the '68 right away. You guys did a great job on it


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

MERRY CHRISTMAS CHINO,LIZ AND GEENIE.HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD ONE.FROM RUBEN AND FAMILY.


----------



## Steve9663

Merry Christmas to Dreamworks Customs. may u all have a blessed of times from the Nunez's.


----------



## hi_ryder

PAGE 2? dam yo, back to the motha fuckin top! whats good liz. any updates?


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama I see you had not much time to get on here too.... damnn I have a same problem lately. Hard to get on here. Facebook make that mush easier huh  anyway just wanted to Bump your topic a lil! Much respect to CDC familia and hope you guys enjoying the holidays to the fullest!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


WHAT'S UP JEFF, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT JOE DOES TO YOUR COLD BLOODED... HOPE YOU AND YOURS HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, AND FRIENDSHIP...



hi_ryder said:


> bermp


RYDER, I MADE A PROMISE TO TRY TO BE MORE ATTENTIVE HERE... SORRY BUT THIS PLACE WAS ON MY NERVES FOR A WHILE... AND THE UPDATES, I WANT TO SHOW HAVE SLOWED DOWN BECAUSE OF QUICKIES, THAT HAVE COME THRU THE DOOR, AND INSURANCE WORK, WHICH IS BREAD AND BUTTER, SO I HAVE STAYED AWAY, BUT I SHOULD HAVE THE FINISH PRODUCT TO THE 75 WITH DONKS, AND THE GREEN 49 PICK UP... SO STAY TUNED MY FRIEND...  HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT NEW YEARS RYDER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, AND FRIENDSHIP...



bigshod said:


> ttt


Q-VO SHODDY, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A HAPPY NEW YEARS TOO... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND FRIENDSHIP TOO...



801Rider said:


> LOL, my little boy recognized the '68 right away. You guys did a great job on it


HEY MANDO, YOUR BOY IS GOOD... THANKS, IT REALLY DID COME OUT NIIICE... HOPE THIS YEAR BRINGS YOU MUCH WORK, HAE A HAPPY 2012... THANKS FOR THE FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT...



cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


BRATTY BRATT THIS IS MY FIRST WHAT'S UP FOR 2012... LMAO... SERIOUSLY YOU KNOW I KEEP IN TOUCH ON FACE BOOK BUT I AM LIVING UP TO MY NEW YEARS RESOLUTION, OF SHOWING MY APPRECIATION A LIL MORE... SO THANK YOU FOR YOUR FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT MUCHACHA, HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY 2012...



JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS CHINO,LIZ AND GEENIE.HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD ONE.FROM RUBEN AND FAMILY.


THANKS RUBEN, I TOLD CHINO, AND MY GEANNIE YOU SEND YOUR MERRY XMAS WISH... THANKS 



Steve9663 said:


> Merry Christmas to Dreamworks Customs. may u all have a blessed of times from the Nunez's.


STEVE, MAY YOU AND YOUR LOVELY FAMILY BE JUST AS BLESSED!!! I AM SOO PROUD THAT WE CALL YOU A FRIEND, THANKS SOO MUCH FOR ALWAYS REFERING US, YOUR FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT ARE VERY DEEPLY APPRECIATED OUR FRIEND... MAY YOU, MICHELE, AND THE KIDOS HAVE A BLESSED AND HAPPY 2012...



hi_ryder said:


> PAGE 2? dam yo, back to the motha fuckin top! whats good liz. any updates?


THANKS RYDER, MY BAD...



VeronikA said:


> Hey mama I see you had not much time to get on here too.... damnn I have a same problem lately. Hard to get on here. Facebook make that mush easier huh  anyway just wanted to Bump your topic a lil! Much respect to CDC familia and hope you guys enjoying the holidays to the fullest!!!


MAMA THERE WILL ALMOST BE UPDATES OF THE GREEN 49 PICK UP WE DID... YES FACE BOOK DOES MAKE LIFE EASIER THAN THIS NEW LAYITLOW, LOL... THANKS SOOO MUCH FOR BEING SUCH A WONDERFUL AND SUPORTING FRIEND V... YOU MY DEAR, HAVE BEEN A DOSE OF FRESH AIR THAT MY SPIRIT NEEDED... THANKS MAMA FOR ALWAYS BEING SO AWSOME HOPE YOU AND LUKY HAVE A HAPPY 2012... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR BEING MY LIL TESORO Y AMIGA...



hi_ryder said:


> TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COUNTY BLUES AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC...









THE 75 WE DID... 









THE 68 WE DID...









DATS RIGHT CDC BAYBAY!!! CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS, MAKING YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE, IS WHAT WE DO...


----------



## DETONATER

Had a great time yesterday... bbq and all... Thanks guys!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTMFT!!! HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> DATS RIGHT CDC BAYBAY!!! CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS, MAKING YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE, IS WHAT WE DO...


Is that so?? Well I wish you get out da way so I can see da pic :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Had a great time yesterday... bbq and all... Thanks guys!


IT WAS GREAT, WE HAD A GREAT TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND GALS, 2012 SHOULD BE THE START OF SOMETHING WONDERFUL!!! ;P


elspock84 said:


> Is that so?? Well I wish you get out da way so I can see da pic :biggrin: :twak:


:twak::twak::twak: WE HELP MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE, NOT WISHES FOO... I AINT NO JEANIE *****... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



DETONATER said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:scrutinize: WHAT'S SOO FUNNY MR. ??? :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT WAS GREAT, WE HAD A GREAT TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND GALS, 2012 SHOULD BE THE START OF SOMETHING WONDERFUL!!! ;P
> 
> 
> :twak::twak::twak: WE HELP MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE, NOT WISHES FOO... I AINT NO JEANIE *****... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: WHAT'S SOO FUNNY MR. ??? :scrutinize: :roflmao:






Sup Yo! Whats good


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 415181
> 
> 
> 
> COUNTY BLUES AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC...
> 
> View attachment 415179
> 
> 
> THE 75 WE DID...
> 
> View attachment 415180
> 
> 
> THE 68 WE DID...
> 
> View attachment 415182
> 
> 
> DATS RIGHT CDC BAYBAY!!! CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS, MAKING YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE, IS WHAT WE DO...


who do I have to knock off to get one of those sweat/shirts :naughty:


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

bump :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Sup Yo! Whats good


SUP MARK!!! HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND... 



KAKALAK said:


> who do I have to knock off to get one of those sweat/shirts :naughty:


DON'T WORRY KAK, AS SOON AS WE GET NEW SHIRTS I WILL SAVE ONE FOR YOU... THANKS FOR DROPPING BY BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> ttt


SUP RYDER...


KAKALAK said:


> bump :wave:


THANKS KAK...



6ix5iveIMP said:


>


YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE JEFF... SEE YOU SOON BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON THE 49 PICK UP, WHICH WILL BE LEAVING THE SHOP UNTIL WEDNESSDAY, DUE TO OWNERS WORK SCHEDULE... ANYWAYS, DID ALL WE HAD TO DO OR COULD DO... THE FRAME WAS MODIFIED BY THE OWNER, AND CREATED HEADACHES THAT ARE NOT OURS TO OWN UP TOO, BUT HERE GOES PICS WILL BE POSTING FINAL PICS ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL, HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON THE KING OF THE HILL, THIS CAR HAS COME ALONG WAY, WE ARE ALMOST DONE WITH THIS BUILD TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

super nice work chino and liz!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!! Thanks god for facebook otherwise I wouldn't catch you at all! :/ hope you've finished your snow white! I'll check it up later! Much love to your familia mama! Take care beautiful!


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:crickets: :crickets: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for the kings of the hill...


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: :h5:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup? wish u all a great day :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL HERE ARE THE PICS. OF THE 49 PICK UP TRUCK... 
















































MIRROR FINISH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATE ON A CAPRICE WE ARE DOING... EDGAR GETTING DOWN WITH THE MURALS...


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 429175
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON A CAPRICE WE ARE DOING... EDGAR GETTING DOWN WITH THE MURALS...


God damn!!!! This mafucka bad!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL HERE ARE THE PICS. OF THE 49 PICK UP TRUCK...
> 
> View attachment 429168
> 
> 
> View attachment 429169
> 
> 
> View attachment 429170
> 
> 
> View attachment 429171
> 
> 
> View attachment 429172
> 
> 
> View attachment 429173
> 
> MIRROR FINISH...
> View attachment 429174


real niiiice!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T


----------



## hi_ryder

fuckin gorgeous... :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

hi_ryder said:


> fuckin gorgeous... :boink:


x2!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

WooP Woop! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Thank you Liz for the pics on Facebook. To the top for CDC!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS SORRY IT'S BEEN A MINUTE, BUT I HAVE PICKED UP A HOBBY WHICH I WILL SHARE AFTER SOME UPDATES...

FIRST OF HER GO SOME SNEEK PEEKS AT HOMIE ELI'S RIDE... YOU ARE WELCOME ELI...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICS. OF MY LIL HOBBY...

















































WELL I GOT MORE, BUT I WILL SHARE THEM ANOTHER DAY... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE WORKS... CDC, OUT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OH AND FROM CHINO AND MYSELF, THANKS FOR KEEPING US ON PAGE 1... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO U GUYS FOR THAT...


----------



## DETONATER

Look at bowf of view getting downn...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY GUYS SORRY IT'S BEEN A MINUTE, BUT I HAVE PICKED UP A HOBBY WHICH I WILL SHARE AFTER SOME UPDATES...speechless!!!
> 
> 
> FIRST OF HER GO SOME SNEEK PEEKS AT HOMIE ELI'S RIDE... YOU ARE WELCOME ELI...
> 
> 
> View attachment 435352
> 
> 
> View attachment 435353
> 
> 
> View attachment 435354
> 
> 
> View attachment 435355
> 
> 
> View attachment 435356


----------



## KAKALAK

:bump:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE PICS. OF MY LIL HOBBY...
> 
> View attachment 435357
> 
> 
> View attachment 435358
> 
> 
> View attachment 435359
> 
> 
> View attachment 435360
> 
> View attachment 435361
> 
> 
> View attachment 435362
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I GOT MORE, BUT I WILL SHARE THEM ANOTHER DAY... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE WORKS... CDC, OUT...


 wow that looks good! Is this something you just picked up or have you always been good at drawing? Good work!!


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE PICS. OF MY LIL HOBBY...
> 
> View attachment 435357
> 
> 
> View attachment 435358
> 
> 
> View attachment 435359
> 
> 
> View attachment 435360
> 
> View attachment 435361
> 
> 
> View attachment 435362
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I GOT MORE, BUT I WILL SHARE THEM ANOTHER DAY... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED THE WORKS... CDC, OUT...


Lookin good Liz


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Look at bowf of view getting downn...


HAHAHA, NAH, CHINO, GETS DOWN, I JUST DOODLE... ;P THANKS MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T


THANKS JEFF... SEE YOU HOMIES SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> fuckin gorgeous... :boink:


THANKS RYDER, NICE BUMP YOU GOT GOING... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> WooP Woop! :wave:


RIGHT BACK AT YA MR. SPARKLE EFX...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


>


THANKS MR. BOOGIEZ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> Thank you Liz for the pics on Facebook. To the top for CDC!!!!!


IT'S BEEN A PLEASURE ELI...I KNOW YOU APPRECIATE EVERYTHING MY BOO IS DOING... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> wow that looks good! Is this something you just picked up or have you always been good at drawing? Good work!!


WELL I HAVE DOODLED IN THE PAST, BUT IT HASN'T BEEN TILL JUST THIS YR. THAT I DECIDED TO STICK IT THRU AND WATCH MYSELF MATURE AT A GOD GIVEN GIFT... BESIDES IT'S LIKE MY GRAMA USE TO SAY, TELL ME WHO U HANG AROUND WITH, AND I'LL TELL YOU WHO U ARE... I HANG AROUND WITH A BUNCH OF CREATIVE FOLKS, THAT HAVE BROUGHT THAT GIFT OUTTA ME... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS CHARLES... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE FRIENDSHIP, AND THE BUMPS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Lookin good Liz


THANKS MANDO... I REALLY AM ENJOYING IT THIS TIME AROUND... I AM MY WORST CRETIC, BUT I FINALLY LEARNED TO TELL MYSELF, I AM NOT A PRO... I JUST DOODLE, SO IF I MESS UP, OR IT DOESN'T COME OUT 100% DEAD ON, SOO WHAT??? LMAO... EVER SINCE I LEARNED TO SAY THAT, I HAVE BEEN STICKING TO IT... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PICTURES OF ANOTHER RESTO THAT CAME THRU THE DOORS... 









UMMMM IT'S THE ONE BEHIND THE PICK UP... LMAO... SORRY NO REAL BEFORE PICS, TOO BUSSY DOODLING AROUND... OOOPS... LMAO... BUT HERE ARE UPDATES ON THAT ONE TOO...
































































THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GO FOR A GOOD DEAL, OR BETTER SAID CHEAP... LMAO... BONDO GALORE.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A FEW MORE OF MY DOODLES... ;P


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL I HAVE DOODLED IN THE PAST, BUT IT HASN'T BEEN TILL JUST THIS YR. THAT I DECIDED TO STICK IT THRU AND WATCH MYSELF MATURE AT A GOD GIVEN GIFT... BESIDES IT'S LIKE MY GRAMA USE TO SAY, TELL ME WHO U HANG AROUND WITH, AND I'LL TELL YOU WHO U ARE... I HANG AROUND WITH A BUNCH OF CREATIVE FOLKS, THAT HAVE BROUGHT THAT GIFT OUTTA ME... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS CHARLES... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE FRIENDSHIP, AND THE BUMPS BRO...


Thats cool, looks like your no stranger to it. Keep doing what you do and Tell Chino to keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

(to the 57) i wouldnt sleep at night if i did that to someone's ride. got to be at least 3 cans of bondo there.... whats the plans for it? staying og?


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 435546
> 
> 
> View attachment 435547
> 
> 
> View attachment 435549
> 
> 
> View attachment 435551
> 
> 
> A FEW MORE OF MY DOODLES... ;P


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

DAMN CHINO ELY'S RIDE LOOKS TIGHT.THATS GONNA BE ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Thats cool, looks like your no stranger to it. Keep doing what you do and Tell Chino to keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


THANKS KAK... I WILL TELL CHINO FOR SURE... HE REALLY IS AWSOME AINT HE???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> (to the 57) i wouldnt sleep at night if i did that to someone's ride. got to be at least 3 cans of bondo there.... whats the plans for it? staying og?


CHINO SAID IT'S AROUND 3 OR 4 GALLONS OF BONDO... AND YEAH OWNER IS PRETTY MUCH GOING OG... EXCEPT HE IS SELECTING A MATALIC RED INSTEAD OF A SOLID RED... CHINO WAS JUST SHAKING HIS HEAD WHEN WE SWEPT THAT CRAP UP RYDER, HE IS NOT A BONDO FANATIC... LIKE HE SAYS BONDO IS A FILLER NOT A SCULPTURING AGENT... LMAO... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


>


THANK YOU, THANK YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> DAMN CHINO ELY'S RIDE LOOKS TIGHT.THATS GONNA BE ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER.


THAT IS THE GOAL RUBEN, WE REALLY AIMING TO MAKE IT ANOTHER HEAVY HITTER...  THANKS FOR THE BUMP... I WILL LET MY CHINO KNOW YOU SAID WHAT'S UP... TTT...


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests) YEAH WE'RE JUST HERE CHILLIN...

DETONATER 
elspock84+


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests) YEAH WE'RE JUST HERE CHILLIN...
> 
> DETONATER
> elspock84+



UMMM SORRY I HAD LEFT THE WINDOW OPEN AGAIN... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES AN UPDATE ON ELI'S RIDE...


----------



## Rico63

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES AN UPDATE ON ELI'S RIDE...
> 
> View attachment 436301
> 
> 
> View attachment 436302


Where is your shop ???


----------



## DETONATER

Rico63 said:


> Where is your shop ???


*Chino's Dreamwork Customs 
10835 Fremont Ave.
Ontario, Ca. 91762
office(909)627-2500*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Rico63 said:


> Where is your shop ???


WE ARE LOCATED AT 10835 FREMONT AVE. IN ONTARIO, CALIFORNIA, 91762, THE SHOPS # IS (909)627-2500, WE ARE OPEN MON-FRI. FROM 9AM. - 6PM. FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A RING OR A VISIT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> *Chino's Dreamwork Customs
> 10835 Fremont Ave.
> Ontario, Ca. 91762
> office(909)627-2500*



THANKS MARK... GOOD LOOKING OUT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Dreamwork Customs 
801Rider 
 WHAT'S UP MANDO...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Really like your work.....keep doing your thing


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Really like your work.....keep doing your thing


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT RICK... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP...


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> Dreamwork Customs
> 801Rider
> WHAT'S UP MANDO...


Just another day over here Liz, stating busy. Wish it was doing custom stuff though  :biggrin:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

To the top!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Just another day over here Liz, stating busy. Wish it was doing custom stuff though  :biggrin:


I HEAR YA MANDO, BUT AT LEAST YOU ARE STAYING BUSY... HOPE YOU GET A SOME MORE CUSTOM WORK, GOD KNOWS THEY BE FUN!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> To the top!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS ELI, HERE GOES SOME MORE SHOTS OF YOUR MC... ;P


----------



## DETONATER

Damn son! Get down with your bad ass! I like!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...














































HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:



Damn chino that is some bad ass work big dogg.your laying that tape down like there's no tomorrow.i need to stop by the shop to see that mofo in person.CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:


uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Damn chino that is some bad ass work big dogg.your laying that tape down like there's no tomorrow.i need to stop by the shop to see that mofo in person.CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS RUBEN, YOU KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME AT OUR SHOP... I AM SURE YOU WILL LOVE WHAT WE ARE DOING TO ELI'S RIDE, YOU KNOW MY CAMERA, SUCKS AT CAPTURING THE TRUE COLORS AND EFFECTS... SEE YOU SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Catalyzed said:


> uffin:


:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:


wow u guys did a amazing job....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> wow u guys did a amazing job....


THANKS BRO... WE STILL ARE NOT DONE, BUT THIS ONE IS TURNING OUT TO BE ONE OF MY (LIZ)FAVORITES... SINCE I LOVE THE 78-80 MONTE CARLOS... SHOULD HAVE UPDATES SOON... THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Bump!!!!!! TTT..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE LET ME MAKE IT EASIER FOR ALL OF YOU TO KEEP CHECKING IT OUT...  TTT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP ELI...  TOTALLY DIGGING THE VIEW COUNT... ENJOY... THE WORKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BACK TTMFT...


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BACK TTMFT...


:roflmao:That's Right! \/\/est Side!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## monterider78

MC turning out real nice! Can't wait to see it wet sanded and buffed out


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


THANKS RUBEN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

monterider78 said:


> MC turning out real nice! Can't wait to see it wet sanded and buffed out


TURNING OUT BEYOND NIIICE... THANKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :roflmao:That's Right! \/\/est Side!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: U KNOW IMMA FOO... :thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO..

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL HERE ARE THE PICS. OF THE 49 PICK UP TRUCK...
> 
> View attachment 429168
> 
> 
> View attachment 429169
> 
> 
> View attachment 429170
> 
> 
> View attachment 429171
> 
> 
> View attachment 429172
> 
> 
> View attachment 429173
> 
> MIRROR FINISH...
> View attachment 429174



Nice Work! I got one of those coming in as well


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

..CRATO.. said:


> Nice Work! I got one of those coming in as well


, THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOPE YOU GET PLENTY MORE IN YOUR DOORS...


----------



## hi_ryder

cant wait for the next pic pak....


----------



## bigshod

:h5: hi


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> cant wait for the next pic pak....


COMING SOON RYDER... ;P BUT GOD WILLING IF CHINO GET'S INTO ENGRAVING, WE WILL LEAVE THE AUTOBODY INDUSTRIE, AND TAKE ON A NEW DREAM... ;P WE WILL STILL WORK ON RIDES, BUT JUST ONE AT A TIME... I AM SOO GLAD CHINO WANTS TO GIVE IT A GO AT ENGRAVING... I CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO MASTER THE ISH TOO... HE WAS A TATTOO ARTIST FOR OVER 10YRS... SO YOU CAN IMAGINE, THE IMAGES HE WILL BE ABLE TO ENGRAVE... TOTALLY GONNA TAKE ENGRAVING TO ANOTHER LEVEL I AM SURE... BUT FOR NOW, STAY TOO FOO, UPDATES ARE COMING... I WILL POST A CONVERTABLE 64 HE IS WORKING ON, INBETWEEN RIDES... BUT LATER CUZ I NEED TO RUN EARANDS FOR NOW... THANKS FOR THE BUMP... CATCH YOU LATER RYDER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> :h5: hi


SHODDY... TOTALLY GLAD TO SEE YOU ON HERE... HOPE 2012 IS TREATING YOU WELL HOMIE...


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: :h5: Monte is coming out SICK!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> :h5: :h5: Monte is coming out SICK!


THANKS MANDO IT SURE IS... I CAN'T WAIT FOR CANDY TO GO ON... THAT WILL BE SWEETER THAN A MOFO... ;P I CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT BABY TO BE DONE... CHINO ALREADY ORDERED ENGRAVING GUN... SO IT WON'T BE LONG FOR CDC TO START ON A NEW ADVENTURE, AND A NEW DREAM... SO THOSE OF YOU INTRESTED CHINO WILL ONLY BE DOING RESTORATIONS TILL THE END OF THIS YEAR...  I AM SOOO EXCITED TO SEE HIM MASTER YET ANOTHER TALENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BASE COAT DOWN, NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE MAN TO DO HIS MAGIC... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HIS MAGIG... TOMORROW KANDY GOES ON... ;P


----------



## DETONATER

Nice! :h5:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

This is my 64 Buick Lesabre I have about 4 places with a small rust just like this one or less please PM me so I can send more pix 
Chino I spoked to your wife let me send more pix


----------



## cwb4eva

lookn good :h5: cant wait 2 c engraving skills :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> This is my 64 Buick Lesabre I have about 4 places with a small rust just like this one or less please PM me so I can send more pix
> Chino I spoked to your wife let me send more pix


SORRY BUT THE PICS DID NOT COME THRU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

cwb4eva said:


> lookn good :h5: cant wait 2 c engraving skills :boink:


THANKS... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HIM BUILD THAT SKILL ALSO... APPRECIATE THE BUMP... ;P LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KANDY ALWAYS MAKES EVERYTHING LOOK HELLA GOOD... I LOVE THE WAY CHINO BOXED THIS ONE IN... PRETTY CLASSY BIKE...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*​HERE YOU GO HOMIE GOOD WORK BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 65!*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SORRY BUT THE PICS DID NOT COME THRU...


Hey sorry not sure what happend


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMAR TRECE said:


> *​HERE YOU GO HOMIE GOOD WORK BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 65!*


CHINO WILL BE GETTING AROUND TO TAKING THE 65 BACK OFF THE FRAME AND FIXXING THE MESS SOMEONE ELSE CREATED... REPAIRING AND HAVING TO REPAINT THE FRAME THAT SOMEONE ELSE JACKED UP ISN'T A BIG DEAL, BUT HE IS PLANNING ON BUSTING IT OUT SOON TO GET IT OUT OF HERE AND TO THE OWNERS HOME SOON ENOUGH... TRUST WITH THE DETAIL THE OWNER IS PUTTING DOWN ON HIS RIDES, THE 65, WILL BE LOOKING JUST AS SWEET AS COUNTY BLUES... THANKS FOR THE PIC, AND THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey sorry not sure what happend


IT'S COOL MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GO INTO THE PICTURE UPLOADER YOU PRESS FROM YOUR COMPUTER, THEN PICK THE FLICK AND UPLOAD... IF NOT E-MAIL THEM TO [email protected] SHOULD BE EASIER FOR YA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


THANKS JEFF... MARKS 58 IS LOOKING SWEET IN THESE FLICKS... HOPE YOUR BUILD IS COMING ALONG... THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MIKE TIPPETTS CAME TO STRIPE THE BIKE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AFTER THE FINAL CLEAR COAT...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT'S COOL MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GO INTO THE PICTURE UPLOADER YOU PRESS FROM YOUR COMPUTER, THEN PICK THE FLICK AND UPLOAD... IF NOT E-MAIL THEM TO [email protected] SHOULD BE EASIER FOR YA...


:thumbsup:
Hey Chino I have email you some pix oof my ride give a calll as as u view it ok


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK, FINALLY DOWNLOADED PICS TO THE PHOTOBUCKET... LOL... HERE GOES A FEW FLICS I TOTALLY LOVE OF ELI'S MONTE CARLO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY... :tongue:   :biggrin:


THIS LOOKS GREAT DREAMWORKS . WHEN THE CLEAR HITS THIS IT WILL BE KICKING SOME ASS. GREAT WORK CHINO TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 443701
> 
> 
> View attachment 443702
> 
> 
> View attachment 443703
> 
> 
> View attachment 443705
> 
> 
> View attachment 443706
> 
> 
> View attachment 443707
> 
> 
> View attachment 443708
> 
> 
> AFTER THE FINAL CLEAR COAT...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 443701
> 
> 
> View attachment 443702
> 
> 
> View attachment 443703
> 
> 
> View attachment 443705
> 
> 
> View attachment 443706
> 
> 
> View attachment 443707
> 
> 
> View attachment 443708
> 
> 
> AFTER THE FINAL CLEAR COAT...


I love this bike! thats bad ass. TTT!!!!


----------



## montemanls

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Looking good chino.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> :thumbsup:
> Hey Chino I have email you some pix oof my ride give a calll as as u view it ok


SEE YOU MONDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THIS LOOKS GREAT DREAMWORKS . WHEN THE CLEAR HITS THIS IT WILL BE KICKING SOME ASS. GREAT WORK CHINO TTT





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS MARK IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN... GOD WILLING WE WILL SEE ALL OF YOU ON THE 18TH FOR TRAFFICS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> I love this bike! thats bad ass. TTT!!!!


THANK MARK, IT IS MUCH NICER IN PERSON, OWNER WAS HELLA HAPPY WITH IT, BUT WE FORGOT TO BRAND IT WITH OUR CDC, LOGO


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

montemanls said:


> Looking good chino.


CHINO SAID THANKS JOE... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENT SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 18TH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK UPDATES ON ALL THE RIDES WE HAVE BEEN MOVING ON... ;P THIS IS OUR LONG TIME FRIEND AND ICECREAM MANS VAN WE HELPED HIM WITH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE IS THIS 64 SS THAT IS GETTING CLOSER TO THE PRIMER STAGE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICS. OF WHAT CHEAP LABOR GETS YOU, THIS OWNER GOT SCREWED... WITH ALL THE PARTS MISSING, I THINK THIS ONE IS DONE... THIS IS THE 64 BONDO MESS I HAD SHOWN PICS OF... SMH


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL, LET THE FUN BEGIN... FEW MORE TOOLS AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT CHINO, WILL BE ENGRAVING IN NO TIME... WHICH KNOWING HIM, HE WILL TRY TO KEEP HIS ENGRAVING STYLES JUST LIKE HIS PATTERNS, NO TWO ALIKE... WELL WILL HAVE MORE PIC UPDATES TOMORROW OF ANOTHER MC, FROM VEGAS...


----------



## hi_ryder

sweet jesus! (@ the 64 mess) coming along... im craving ice cream now...


----------



## bigshod

wut up CDC:wave:


----------



## homie

TTT!!!!...from lowriders,,hotrods and icecream trucks.to harleys...big chino is ready for anything you bring his way:thumbsup:...now even engraving too!!uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

chino has got some work in that shop!!!!  :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE PICS. OF WHAT CHEAP LABOR GETS YOU, THIS OWNER GOT SCREWED... WITH ALL THE PARTS MISSING, I THINK THIS ONE IS DONE... THIS IS THE 64 BONDO MESS I HAD SHOWN PICS OF... SMH
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Where are you glass!!!!! :nono:*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey chino I'm on my way to your shop so today is day 1 
For my car 64 Buick lesabre I will like for u to post pix on the progress you have ok since day one I want the homies from VIEJITOS TO SEE WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO MY RIDE
Maybe you can do some work for Mr Zapata he is the President of our CHAPTER SEE U SOON


----------



## homie

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey chino I'm on my way to your shop so today is day 1
> For my car 64 Buick lesabre I will like for u to post pix on the progress you have ok since day one I want the homies from VIEJITOS TO SEE WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO MY RIDE
> Maybe you can do some work for Mr Zapata he is the President of our CHAPTER SEE U SOON


yur lesabre is in great hands....chino is bad ass! bro..car is gonna be off the hook..just wait and see:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

homie said:


> yur lesabre is in great hands....chino is bad ass! bro..car is gonna be off the hook..just wait and see:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:I can not wait to see it when he is done Thanks for the feed back


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> sweet jesus! (@ the 64 mess) coming along... im craving ice cream now...


THAT ONE IS DONE... TOO MANY PARTS MISSING... WILL BE MORE THAN IT WOULD BE WORTH AND THAT THE OWNER WOULD WANT TO PAY TO FINISH THIS ONE...:nosad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> wut up CDC:wave:


SUP SHODDY, HOPE ALL IS WELL AMIGO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> TTT!!!!...from lowriders,,hotrods and icecream trucks.to harleys...big chino is ready for anything you bring his way:thumbsup:...now even engraving too!!uffin:


HAHAHA, ENGRAVING COMING SOON...THANKS FOR THE PROPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> chino has got some work in that shop!!!!  :naughty:


A BIT... LOL... 



KAKALAK said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE PICS. OF WHAT CHEAP LABOR GETS YOU, THIS OWNER GOT SCREWED... WITH ALL THE PARTS MISSING, I THINK THIS ONE IS DONE... THIS IS THE 64 BONDO MESS I HAD SHOWN PICS OF... SMH
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Where are you glass!!!!! :nono:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM THEY ARE THERE, I WAS WEARING CLEAR EYEGEAR... LOOK CAREFUL YOU CAN SEE IT...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey chino I'm on my way to your shop so today is day 1
> For my car 64 Buick lesabre I will like for u to post pix on the progress you have ok since day one I want the homies from VIEJITOS TO SEE WHAT YOU ARE DOING TO MY RIDE
> Maybe you can do some work for Mr Zapata he is the President of our CHAPTER SEE U SOON


HEY ERNIE, I WILL BE POSTING PICS ON MONDAY, AND WELL BE POSTING UP AS THE RIDE MOVES ALONG, HOPE YOU AND VIEJITOS MEMBERS ENJOY THE WORKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> yur lesabre is in great hands....chino is bad ass! bro..car is gonna be off the hook..just wait and see:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE, YOU HAVE SEEN FIRST HAND HIS WORK IN PERSON... THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


THANKS MARK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

bigshod said:


> ttt


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL BE UPLOADING PICS. TOMORROW OF THE OTHER MC FROM NEVADA, AND THE 64SS CONV. GOODNIGHT AND THANKS FOR THE BUMPS...


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME PICS... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE 86 MC FROM NEVADA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

64 LESABRE FROM VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOME OF MY LATEST DOODLES... ENJOY FELLAS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NEED TO BUY SOME MORE DULCE, 2 MORE HANDS AND THIS BABY IS THERE... SOOO LONG BORDER HOPPER...


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT!!! I likes....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE 86 MC FROM NEVADA...
> 
> View attachment 449891
> 
> 
> View attachment 449892
> 
> 
> View attachment 449893
> 
> 
> View attachment 449894
> 
> 
> View attachment 449895
> 
> 
> View attachment 449896
> 
> 
> View attachment 449897
> 
> 
> View attachment 449898
> 
> 
> View attachment 449899
> 
> 
> View attachment 449900


Guide coat already nice


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THE 86 MC FROM NEVADA...
> 
> View attachment 449891
> 
> 
> View attachment 449892
> 
> 
> View attachment 449893
> 
> 
> View attachment 449894
> 
> 
> View attachment 449895
> 
> 
> View attachment 449896
> 
> 
> View attachment 449897
> 
> 
> View attachment 449898
> 
> 
> View attachment 449899
> 
> 
> View attachment 449900


Guide coat already nice


----------



## chris g

Yuhh!! Can't wait to wat u got in store


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 449907
> 64 LESABRE FROM VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE... ;P
> 
> View attachment 449901
> 
> 
> View attachment 449902
> 
> 
> View attachment 449903
> 
> 
> View attachment 449904
> 
> 
> View attachment 449905
> 
> 
> View attachment 449906


That's my Homie OG Ernie's ride... Can't wait to see what Chino will do with this ride... It's gonna off the hook.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Junior LOC said:


> That's my Homie OG Ernie's ride... Can't wait to see what Chino will do with this ride... It's gonna off the hook.


Im sure homie Chino is gonna do something nice with my ride just by looking the work he has done I am exited bro
keep droping by for the progress and maybe You should bring your 64 here too homie Junior:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Im sure homie Chino is gonna do something nice with my ride just by looking the work he has done I am exited bro
> keep droping by for the progress and maybe You should bring your 64 here too homie Junior:thumbsup:


I'm thinking about it Ernie. He does do some Bad Ass Work from the looks of it. 

I *sent you a PM *to see how much you were quoted for the work being done. *(REPLY When you get a chance)*


----------



## TerrorWest

The rag looks great Chino! Can't wait to get started on the frame. Just gotta make up my mind on what I'm gonna do to it!


----------



## hi_ryder

love the artwork liz... :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> A BIT... LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM THEY ARE THERE, I WAS WEARING CLEAR EYEGEAR... LOOK CAREFUL YOU CAN SEE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm still dont see them........ but just letting you know that a eye patches arent that fashionable lol  TTT for CDC :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## hi_ryder

what brand is the straight line sander? i use one too but its an orbital sander style, dosent do straight lines. ive gotten some really nice repairs from it too... im assuming you just use it to rough sand the filler then reskim and hand finish everything...


----------



## KAKALAK

hi_ryder said:


> what brand is the straight line sander? i use one too but its an orbital sander style, dosent do straight lines. ive gotten some really nice repairs from it too... im assuming you just use it to rough sand the filler then reskim and hand finish everything...


Thats what I do. work it in with the line sander while still guide coating and then right when I think I got it I had block untill done. I have 2 cheapo line sanders and they both seem to lock up. i oil them like they are supposed to be but I think its just cause they are cheap. I dont want to spend 400 on a good one with a warranty :happysad:


----------



## Junior LOC

Any new progress pics of the *Viejitos Car *that *OG Ernie *owns??


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 449921
> 
> 
> NEED TO BUY SOME MORE DULCE, 2 MORE HANDS AND THIS BABY IS THERE... SOOO LONG BORDER HOPPER...


Bad ass right there. Your drawings too


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SOY TAPATIO said:


> TTT!!! I likes....


SUP ELI, GLAD TO HEAR ELI, CHINO IS ALMOST DONE...  NEW GALLON OF SG100 FOR A FEW EXTRA LIL TOUCHES, BUT IT WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THIS WEATHER CLEARS UP NOW... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT DREAM ROLLING, AND AT A SHOW NEAR YOU... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Guide coat already nice


YUP...  THIS ONE SHOULD BE DONE SOON TOO... STAY TUNED FOR UPDATES NEXT WEEK I BELIEVE???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

chris g said:


> Yuhh!! Can't wait to wat u got in store


THANKS CHRIS... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> That's my Homie OG Ernie's ride... Can't wait to see what Chino will do with this ride... It's gonna off the hook.


TRUST I HAVE SEEN FIRST HAND CHINO BRING BACK RIDES FROM A CANCEROUS STATE, AND RESTORE RIDES BACK TO AS GOOD AS NEW... HE TAKES PRIDE IN WHAT HE DOES, AND IS AWESOME AT IT...



Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Im sure homie Chino is gonna do something nice with my ride just by looking the work he has done I am exited bro
> keep droping by for the progress and maybe You should bring your 64 here too homie Junior:thumbsup:


THANKS ERNIE, WE ALWAYS WELCOME POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS, TO COME CHECK OUT THE WORK FIRST HAND, AND ONCE THE CAR IS HERE WE WELCOME YOU TO DROP IN AND CHECK OUT THE PROGRESS... 



Junior LOC said:


> I'm thinking about it Ernie. He does do some Bad Ass Work from the looks of it.
> 
> I *sent you a PM *to see how much you were quoted for the work being done. *(REPLY When you get a chance)*


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT, AND FEEL FREE TO CHECK OUT THE WORK FIRST HAND, OH AND EVERY CAR IS DIFFERNT QUOTE, AND HAS TO BE PUT IN LINE, SO IF INTRESTED HIT HIM UP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TerrorWest said:


> The rag looks great Chino! Can't wait to get started on the frame. Just gotta make up my mind on what I'm gonna do to it!


SUP MARK??? GLAD YOU ARE HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS, YOUR BABY HAS COME ALONG WAY IN SUCH A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS BABY DONE TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> love the artwork liz... :h5:


AWWW... THANKS RYDER, I AM HAVING SOO MUCH FUN DOING THEM TOO... SPECIALLY MY CHARACTER ONES...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A BIT... LOL...
> 
> hmmmm still dont see them........ but just letting you know that a eye patches arent that fashionable lol  TTT for CDC :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUST ME, I KNOW... LMAO... I WISH SOME1 COULD GET CHINO TO REALIZE THAT FACT...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


MUCHAS GRACIAS BOOGIEZ


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> what brand is the straight line sander? i use one too but its an orbital sander style, dosent do straight lines. ive gotten some really nice repairs from it too... im assuming you just use it to rough sand the filler then reskim and hand finish everything...


EXACTLY... IT IS A IR BRAND STR8 SANDER RYDER, AND YOU ARE RIGHT USED ONLY TO SAND THE BONDO, THEN IT IS EXACTLY LIKE YOU SAID, ALL HAND FROM THEN ON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Thats what I do. work it in with the line sander while still guide coating and then right when I think I got it I had block untill done. I have 2 cheapo line sanders and they both seem to lock up. i oil them like they are supposed to be but I think its just cause they are cheap. I dont want to spend 400 on a good one with a warranty :happysad:


HONESTLY KAK, SOMETIMES IT IS CHEAPER AND BETTER TO BUY A GOOD BRAND TOOL THAT WILL HELP MAKE YOUR JOB EASIER... NOT EVERY TOOL HAS TOO BE TOP OF THE LINE NAME BRAND, BUT REMEMBER THE OLD SAYING BRO. TIME IS MONEY... SPECIALLY IN THIS INDUSTRY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Any new progress pics of the *Viejitos Car *that *OG Ernie *owns??


HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES RIDE... 

































































IT'S A TRIP HOW MUCH CANCER THIS RIDE HAS AFTER BEING RESTORED??? DON'T KNOW WHO DID THE WORK ON THIS BABY BEFORE, BUT BOY DID THEY NOT EVEN DO A GOOD JOB ABOUT IT... SMH...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Bad ass right there. Your drawings too


SUP MANDO, THANKS, THE MC IS COMMING OUT NIIICE...;P MY DOODLES ARE GETTING A LIL BIT BETTER, CAN'T WAIT TO GET GOOD ENOUGH TO PLAY WITH OIL PAINTS... ;P TOTALLY ENJOYING MY NEW HOBBY...


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES SOME UPDATES ON ERNIES RIDE...
> 
> View attachment 452340
> 
> 
> View attachment 452341
> 
> 
> View attachment 452342
> 
> 
> View attachment 452343
> 
> 
> View attachment 452344
> 
> 
> View attachment 452345
> 
> 
> View attachment 452346
> 
> 
> View attachment 452347
> 
> 
> IT'S A TRIP HOW MUCH CANCER THIS RIDE HAS AFTER BEING RESTORED??? DON'T KNOW WHO DID THE WORK ON THIS BABY BEFORE, BUT BOY DID THEY NOT EVEN DO A GOOD JOB ABOUT IT... SMH...


Really, wow!

Well I'm so Happy for my Homie Ernie then because I know Chino is going to take care of all that Cancer and restore that baby to look Bad Ass! 

Who said Cancer wasn't Curable? Lol

It's like Chino is the Doctor of cars.


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Good Looking out Chino & Crew...1st Place


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$




----------



## Chuco64

Junior LOC said:


> Really, wow!
> 
> Well I'm so Happy for my Homie Ernie then because I know Chino is going to take care of all that Cancer and restore that baby to look Bad Ass!
> 
> Who said Cancer wasn't Curable? Lol
> 
> It's like Chino is the Doctor of cars.


Ernie"s ride he is my homie too back in the day we used to owned some bad as ranflas we were clowning pall over the PJs in Culver City
Hey Chino I have a 43 Buick that I want to restore you have time I have a budget of 10k what can we do with that and how long are we talking or how much time do u need bro


----------



## Chuco64

I'm sorry chino it's a42 Buick sedan conv.


----------



## Chuco64

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


>


Hey this is the bike I saw at the show


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Junior LOC

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> Good Looking out Chino & Crew...1st Place


Congrats on your 1st place win!


----------



## Junior LOC

Chuco64 said:


> Ernie"s ride he is my homie too back in the day we used to owned some bad as ranflas we were clowning pall over the PJs in Culver City
> Hey Chino I have a 43 Buick that I want to restore you have time I have a budget of 10k what can we do with that and how long are we talking or how much time do u need bro


Orale Chuco, that's what's up G.!

Hopefully I get to meet you one day Homie. I have seen pictures of your '64 before and that is one bad MOFO.


----------



## Junior LOC

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


You guys look sexy in that pic... No wonder you took 1st place.


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Gracias..But I thought the bike had more sex appeal..:thumbsup:


----------



## homie

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> Good Looking out Chino & Crew...1st Place


CONGRATS BRO!...BUT DOESNT AMZE ME...CHINO DOES SOME BAD ASS WORK...HE HAS ALOT OF CARS TO PROVE IT TOO...HE DID A SADDLE BAG FOR MY HARLEY....THAT WAS ALL BANGED UP...NOW YOU CANT EVEN TELL..DUDE TAKES HIS TIME TO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME...ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS BRO!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> Gracias..But I thought the bike had more sex appeal..:thumbsup:


Haha! For sure


----------



## DETONATER

Congrats to both of you... bad ass bike, bad ass painter, and some bad ass flake... !


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Really, wow!
> 
> Well I'm so Happy for my Homie Ernie then because I know Chino is going to take care of all that Cancer and restore that baby to look Bad Ass!
> 
> Who said Cancer wasn't Curable? Lol
> 
> It's like Chino is the Doctor of cars.


LOL... YOU KNOW I HAVE NEVER LOOKED AT IT THAT WAY JR... I GUESS CHINO IS LIKE A CAR DOCTOR... BECAUSE AS LONG AS HE HAS ALL THE MATERIAL NEEDED HE CAN BRING ALMOST ANY RIDE BACK FROM IT'S CANCEROUS GRAVE... THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


>


CONGRATS ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN JOE!!! TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE PICS OF OUR WORK, IT WAS A PLEASURE HOOKING THIS BIKE UP... MAY IT CONTINUE TO GIVE YOU MORE WINS, AND PLEASURE!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Chuco64 said:


> Ernie"s ride he is my homie too back in the day we used to owned some bad as ranflas we were clowning pall over the PJs in Culver City
> Hey Chino I have a 43 Buick that I want to restore you have time I have a budget of 10k what can we do with that and how long are we talking or how much time do u need bro





Chuco64 said:


> I'm sorry chino it's a42 Buick sedan conv.


HEY CHUCO, FIRST OFF THANKS FOR CHECKING US OUT, AND TOTALLY LOVING THE MEMORIES YOU SHARED, WE KNOW IT IS OG LIKE YOU AND ERNIE AND COUNTLESS OTHERS WHO HAVE PAVED THE WAY FOR US TO BE A PART OF BUILDING DREAMS, HENCE THE NAME DREAMWORKS... AS FOR YOUR 42 BUICK, PM US SOME PIC BRO... SO I CAN SHOW CHINO, AND WE CAN SEE WHAT IT IS WE CAN DO WITH YOUR BUDGET, ONE THING YOU CAN COUNT ON IS WE KEEP IT REAL, AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT COMES OUT OF HERE... SO WHEN YOU READY DO LIKE OG ERNIE DID, SHOOT US AN E-MAIL OR A PM SAME THING... AND AS SOON AS CHINO LOOKS AT IT WE CAN GIVE YOU A PRICE, AND LET YOU KNOW AROUND WHEN WE COULD TAKE YOURS IN, WE TRY NOT TO BITE MORE THAN WE CAN CHEW... WELL HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_2326 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


THANKS FOR THE FLICK OMAR... TOTALLY APPRECIATED BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> Gracias..But I thought the bike had more sex appeal..:thumbsup:


I AGREE THE BIKE DIFFENITELY HAS SEX APPEAL... LOVE THE DETAIL, YOU REALLY BUILT A BAD ASS BIKE JOE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> CONGRATS BRO!...BUT DOESNT AMZE ME...CHINO DOES SOME BAD ASS WORK...HE HAS ALOT OF CARS TO PROVE IT TOO...HE DID A SADDLE BAG FOR MY HARLEY....THAT WAS ALL BANGED UP...NOW YOU CANT EVEN TELL..DUDE TAKES HIS TIME TO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME...ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS BRO!
> :thumbsup:


YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP HOMIE... YOU HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF SEEING FIRST HAND CHINO'S TALENTS...THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> Congrats to both of you... bad ass bike, bad ass painter, and some bad ass flake... !


THANKS MARK, AND YOU KNOW WE USE NOTHING BUT THE BEST!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK GUYS, AND GALS, ON TO ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES... ;P

























WE TAKE PRIDE IN BEING DIFFERNT, AND ORIGINAL, NEVER WOULD WE BITE SOMEONES STYLE, FOR WE ARE ARTISTIC ENOUGH TO KEEP OUR WORK FRESH, AND DIFFERNT... SO IF YOU LOOKING TO STAND OUT OF THE CROWD, GIVE CDC A CHANCE AT BUILDING YOUR DREAMS...


----------



## DETONATER

:worship: Great job Chino! :h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## 801Rider

Looking real good


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS... HERE ARE THE UPDATES OF THE RIDE WITH CLEAR COAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

STILL HAVE A FEW MORE TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES... SO STAY TUNED... MC, IS STILL NOT DONE!!!


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## ghettodreams

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS... HERE ARE THE UPDATES OF THE RIDE WITH CLEAR COAT...
> 
> View attachment 453741
> 
> 
> View attachment 453742
> 
> 
> View attachment 453743
> 
> 
> View attachment 453744


:thumbsup:bad ass


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS FOR THE PROPS GUYS, HERE IS A LIL BIRDS EYEVIEW OF THE MC...


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE PROPS GUYS, HERE IS A LIL BIRDS EYEVIEW OF THE MC...
> 
> View attachment 453834


WOW!!! Looks Hella Clean


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TOOK SOME PICS OF THE MC IN THE SUN!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LMAO... LOVE THE VIEW COUNT!!! HERE GOES ONE MORE FOR YOU ALL TO CHECK OUT ;P...


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... LOVE THE VIEW COUNT!!! HERE GOES ONE MORE FOR YOU ALL TO CHECK OUT ;P...
> View attachment 454245


Nice!!1


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Nice!!1


THANKS JR... WELL FINISHED A CLEAR COAT JOB, BUT SINCE WE DIDN'T PAINT OR DO THE BODY, I WILL NOT SHARE THAT JOB, SO FOLKS WON'T THINK OR ASSUME WE TAKING CREDITS THAT ARE NOT OURS... WILL POST PICS OF A GALAXY, AND THE 57 TOMORROW, I AM DONE FOR TODAY...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE PROPS GUYS, HERE IS A LIL BIRDS EYEVIEW OF THE MC...
> 
> View attachment 453834


niiiice is that a sliding rag top ??


----------



## Chuco64

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TOOK SOME PICS OF THE MC IN THE SUN!!!
> 
> View attachment 454171
> 
> 
> View attachment 454172
> 
> 
> View attachment 454173
> 
> 
> View attachment 454174
> 
> 
> View attachment 454175
> 
> 
> View attachment 454176
> 
> 
> View attachment 454184



NICEEEEEEE I will send u pictures of mi 42 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

It's a sliding glass top.!!


----------



## KAKALAK

SOY TAPATIO said:


> It's a sliding glass top.!!


damn son !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS JR... WELL FINISHED A CLEAR COAT JOB, BUT SINCE WE DIDN'T PAINT OR DO THE BODY, I WILL NOT SHARE THAT JOB, SO FOLKS WON'T THINK OR ASSUME WE TAKING CREDITS THAT ARE NOT OURS... WILL POST PICS OF A GALAXY, AND THE 57 TOMORROW, I AM DONE FOR TODAY...


Cool Liz.

Can you please post *more Progress pics of Ernie's 64 LeSabre*...Pretty please!!  BWAHAHA!!


----------



## 801Rider

Real nice. Lovin the flake


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Cool Liz.
> 
> Can you please post *more Progress pics of Ernie's 64 LeSabre*...Pretty please!!  BWAHAHA!!


UMMM WE HAVE MORE THAN JUST ERNIES CAR JUNIOR, AND EVERY CAR GETS ITS DAYS... RIGHT NOW CHINO IS FOCUSING ON THE PAINTJOBS HE GOTS TO DO, BODY PROJECTS ARE IN A PECKING ORDER...  BUT AS SOON AS I HAVE NEW PICS TO POST, TRUST THEY WILL BE UP... ;P THANKS FOR THE BUMPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

801Rider said:


> Real nice. Lovin the flake


THANKS MANDO, YOUR WORK IS COMING OUT PRETTY DAMN NICE TOO... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL NO PICS TODAY WE ARE HEADING TO THE CUISE NIGHT FOR TOPO OF ELITE C.C. SOO SEE YOU LATER GUYS AND GALS...


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WELL NO PICS TODAY WE ARE HEADING TO THE CUISE NIGHT FOR TOPO OF ELITE C.C. SOO SEE YOU LATER GUYS AND GALS...


have fun!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT'S UP CHINO AND LIZ, IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE CRUISE NITE . DAMN I CAN'T WAIT FOR ~ JUST CLOWNING ~ TO COME HOME SO WE CAN DO THE DETAILS I HAVE IN STORE FOR IT GRACIAS.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS KAK, AND RUBEN... HERE ARE PICS OF OUR RIDES AT THE FUND RAISER FOR TOPO OF ELITE C.C. WHO WILL BE LAID TO REST THIS TUESDAY I BELIEVE... 

















































































R.I.P. MR. TOPO TALK OF THE TOWN


----------



## KAKALAK

RIP Topo :angel:


----------



## deleonking979

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMAO... LOVE THE VIEW COUNT!!! HERE GOES ONE MORE FOR YOU ALL TO CHECK OUT ;P...
> View attachment 454245


Damn'' that looks tight'' nice work bro..


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz I come by the shop around 12 today morning


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY ONCE AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR SAVING ME THE OTHER DAY FOR THE COBALT BLUE NOTHING WAS OPEN I'LL HIT YOU BACK SOON THANKS CHINO AND LIZ MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC


----------



## Chuco64

Hey did you get my pix of my car let me know
Do you have any progress on the 64 Buick lesabre I like to by when woolly be done. 
Hey post some pix if u can


----------



## Chuco64

I want to see how it would come out on e is done


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> RIP Topo :angel:


:angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

deleonking979 said:


> Damn'' that looks tight'' nice work bro..


THANKS TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hi Liz I come by the shop around 12 today morning


SORRY WE MISSED YOU, SO DID THE RIMS FIT??? SEE YOU SOON ERNIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS ON FRIDAY ONCE AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR SAVING ME THE OTHER DAY FOR THE COBALT BLUE NOTHING WAS OPEN I'LL HIT YOU BACK SOON THANKS CHINO AND LIZ MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC


DON'T TRIP MARK, THAT'S WHAT HOMIES ARE FOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Chuco64 said:


> Hey did you get my pix of my car let me know
> Do you have any progress on the 64 Buick lesabre I like to by when woolly be done.
> Hey post some pix if u can


SORRY CHUCO64 BUT NO I HAVE NOT GOTTEN PICS FROM YOU... OUR E-MAIL ADDRESS IS ON THE SIGNATURE NOW IF YOU WISH TO E-MAIL THE PICS... AS FOR THE PROGRESS WE ARE WAITING FOR THEM TO BRING AND PLACE SOME DUMMIE WHEELS ON THE RIDE SO WE CAN CONTINUE MOVING ON IT... AS SOON AS THERE IS PROGRESS I WILL POST PICS...


----------



## DETONATER

:drama::h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:inout:


----------



## 1 EVIL 87

dam you guys are getting busy need any help?:worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD PASS OVER WEEKEND, IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR BELOVED ONES... WELL HERE ARE THESE UPDATE OF A FEW QUICKIES THAT CAME THRU THE DOORS... ENJOY, I WILL POST MORE PICS OF ERNIES 64 BY TOMORROW I HOPE... 

BEFORE


































AFTER


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A FENDER BENDER... 

BEFORE

























I WILL TAKE PICS OF THE AFTERS BY MONDAY... ;P


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE, GO A FEW MORE DOODLES I HAVE DONE... ENJOY...
















STILL NOT DONE...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NOT MINES....
[h=2]1974 CAPRICE CONVERTIBLE - $3500 (FRESNO )[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2012-04-04, 1:43PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
1974 caprice convertible in original condition . og paint and interior / ac car / power top /power steering / original motor in car / solid floors with minimal rust ( couple small spots ) / does not not run / currently / price is 3500 / serious callers only 559*803*7352....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... keywords impala bel air biscayne 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 1965 1966 1967 1967 1969 1968 1970 1971 1972 1973 1975 1976 chevy daytons zeniths


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD PASS OVER WEEKEND, IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR BELOVED ONES... WELL HERE ARE THESE UPDATE OF A FEW QUICKIES THAT CAME THRU THE DOORS... ENJOY, I WILL POST MORE PICS OF ERNIES 64 BY TOMORROW I HOPE... ]




Looking forward to see the pics of Ernies 64 Liz. Thanks MIJA.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Looking forward to see the pics of Ernies 64 Liz. Thanks MIJA.


HERE GO SOME UPDATE ON ERNIES 64...








OUR BOY MARK GETTING THE WELDING DONE!!!








































THIS BABY IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO DONE... ENJOY FELLAS... STILL GOT A FEW MORE CANCER SPOTS AND THIS ONE SHOULD MOVE ALONG QUICK... ACCORDING TO THE ORDER CHINO PUTS THEM IN... SINCE WE STILL GOT A 64 CONVERTIBLE, AND A 57 BELAIR, AND A 86 MC WE ARE WORKIN ON TOO...  WILL POST PICS OF THOSE RIDES TOMORROW,OH AND OF THE FENDER BENDER TOO... GOODNIGHT ALL HAVE A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME MORE PICS OF ERNIE'S 64...GETTING RID OF THE CANCER THAT WAS ONLY BONDOED OVER, FOLKS SERIOUSLY IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDES TO LAST YOU MORE THAN JUST 3 TO 5 YRS... TAKE IT TO FOLKS WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING, SAVING A COUPLE A BUCKS WILL GIVE YOU HEADACHES DOWN THE ROAD... BETTER TO PAY A LIL MORE, AND HAVE YOUR RIDE ALMOST AS GOOD AS NEW...

























WILL BE TAKING MORE PICS SOMETIME THIS WEEK... WE TAKE PLENTY OF PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO... NO RUSH, NO B.S. WE HAVE NO TIME TO MICKEY MOUSE AROUND... DONING THE JOB RIGHT TAKES TIME... SO ENJOY...


----------



## Chuco64

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GO SOME MORE PICS OF ERNIE'S 64...GETTING RID OF THE CANCER THAT WAS ONLY BONDOED OVER, FOLKS SERIOUSLY IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDES TO LAST YOU MORE THAN JUST 3 TO 5 YRS... TAKE IT TO FOLKS WHO KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING, SAVING A COUPLE A BUCKS WILL GIVE YOU HEADACHES DOWN THE ROAD... BETTER TO PAY A LIL MORE, AND HAVE YOUR RIDE ALMOST AS GOOD AS NEW...
> 
> View attachment 464386
> 
> 
> View attachment 464387
> 
> 
> View attachment 464388
> 
> 
> WILL BE TAKING MORE PICS SOMETIME THIS WEEK... WE TAKE PLENTY OF PRIDE IN WHAT WE DO... NO RUSH, NO B.S. WE HAVE NO TIME TO MICKEY MOUSE AROUND... DONING THE JOB RIGHT TAKES TIME... SO
> 
> 
> Ya chino what up home boy I talked to OG Ernie Hey it's cool if u get some one else b 4 me Carnal I wanna see and. Check homies 64 when u almost through with his cuz I probably go with Ernie's color once is on his ranfla I will picture mine que no in da mean time I am buying all chromed new if I can get them I will remove chromed engine trany seats
> And then I will leave it to you and you could do what ever just surprize Mua ok cool Carnal next time Ernie goes there I will take a ride wit him


----------



## Junior LOC

Good looking on them pics. 


And seriously, All they did was put Bondo on the Cancer spots before?? WOW-Thats a Big No No :loco: :nono:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF ERNIES 64... WELDING IS DONE AND OVER WITH...  

FEW SURPRIZES, BUT NOTHING MAJOR...









































































AND TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION JUNIOR, IT SURE WAS JUST BONDOED OVER... JUST LIKE THE TRUNK... A REAL BODY MAN SHOULD NEVER USE BONDO AS A MEANS TO SCULPTURE YOUR RIDE, THEY SHOULD WORK THE METAL, AND USE BONDO AS A FILLER THE WAY IT IS INTENDED TO BE USED... ENJOY THE FLICKS GUYS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PICTURE OF ANOTHER VEGAS MC... HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS RAY...









































LOVING THE MIRROR FINISH, ENJOY THIS ONE IS GETTING CLOSER TO DONE...


----------



## el peyotero

TTT! :wave:


----------



## monchy

Hey what's up Chino and Liz,
This is Ray from Vegas. Thanks for posting updated pics on my car. What do you think on the brown color? you like it? Is it cool with you to be there on Thursday to pick up some interior parts?
Can You also let the Lady that does the chrome, I will be there on Thursday?


----------



## KAKALAK

bump!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF ERNIES 64... WELDING IS DONE AND OVER WITH...
> 
> FEW SURPRIZES, BUT NOTHING MAJOR...
> 
> View attachment 467533
> 
> 
> View attachment 467534
> 
> 
> View attachment 467535
> 
> 
> View attachment 467536
> 
> 
> View attachment 467537
> 
> 
> View attachment 467538
> 
> 
> View attachment 467539
> 
> 
> View attachment 467540
> 
> 
> View attachment 467541
> 
> 
> AND TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION JUNIOR, IT SURE WAS JUST BONDOED OVER... JUST LIKE THE TRUNK... A REAL BODY MAN SHOULD NEVER USE BONDO AS A MEANS TO SCULPTURE YOUR RIDE, THEY SHOULD WORK THE METAL, AND USE BONDO AS A FILLER THE WAY IT IS INTENDED TO BE USED... ENJOY THE FLICKS GUYS...


Thanks for the updated Pics Liz... And I agree with what you said, Why on Earth would you just cover up CANCER with Bondo?? 

I Guess the previous guy was *No-REAL Body man*. Fuking Chump!! LOL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

WHAT COLOR WAS USED ON THIS ???PM ME:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT! :wave:


AWWW... THANK HUN... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE VISIT... :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

monchy said:


> Hey what's up Chino and Liz,
> This is Ray from Vegas. Thanks for posting updated pics on my car. What do you think on the brown color? you like it? Is it cool with you to be there on Thursday to pick up some interior parts?
> Can You also let the Lady that does the chrome, I will be there on Thursday?


HEY RAY MY PLEASURE, I HEARD ABOUT THE OPPSIE ON THE MC... TOTALLY HAD ME LAUGHING... GOOD THING BOO IS A BODY MAN HUH??? LOL... SHOULD BE HAVING UPDATES ON IT SOON SO STAY TUNED... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> bump!!!!!


HEY THERE STRANGER, THANKS FOR THE BUMP SIR. KAKALAK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks for the updated Pics Liz... And I agree with what you said, Why on Earth would you just cover up CANCER with Bondo??
> 
> I Guess the previous guy was *No-REAL Body man*. Fuking Chump!! LOL


I GUESS NOT??? HERE GO SOME MORE UPDATE OF MR. ERNIES 64 HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> WHAT COLOR WAS USED ON THIS ???PM ME:thumbsup:


PM SENT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON ERNIES 64...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES ON ERNIES 64...
> 
> View attachment 470892
> 
> 
> View attachment 470893
> 
> 
> View attachment 470894
> 
> 
> View attachment 470895


wat colors goin on this bad boy???:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> wat colors goin on this bad boy???:thumbsup:


IT WILL BE A BRANDYWIND BASECOAT... ;P SHOULD LOOK AWESOME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON RAYS MC... AS PROMISED TODAY... ;P LAST HAND OF PRIMER AND GUIDE COAT, FOR FINAL BLOCKING... BEFORE WE BEGIN THE JAMMING... ;P


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> UPDATES ON ERNIES 64...
> 
> View attachment 470892
> 
> 
> View attachment 470893
> 
> 
> View attachment 470894
> 
> 
> View attachment 470895


Ernie, Your car is looking good!! 



Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT WILL BE A BRANDYWIND BASECOAT... ;P SHOULD LOOK AWESOME...


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

Ernies ranfla looks good can't wait to see it up close , you guys are getting down


----------



## Junior LOC

chef said:


> Ernies ranfla looks good can't wait to see it up close , you guys are getting down


X64


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS JR. AND CHEF... THAT BABY SHOULD BE GETTING JAMMED TOMORROW WEATHER PERMITTING THAT IS... TODAY WAS RAYS MC'S TURN TO GET JAMMED... ENJOY THE PICS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLES HAVING PROBLEMS LOADING PICS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY RAY, SORRY ABOUT THE PICS YESTERDAY, BUT MY CHINO, IS HOOKED ON A KOREAN DRAMA, AND INVADING MY COMP... LMAO... SERIOUSLY WE DIDN'T STOP WATCHING ONE OF OUR FAVORITE SERIES TILL ABOUT 3 AM... ;P BUT ANYWHO HERE ARE THE PICS I PROMISED SORRY FOR THE DELAY... ENJOY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WE ARE JAMMING... LMAO... ENJOY ERNIE YOU NEED TO SEE THIS COLOR IN PERSON, MY CAMERA NEVER DOES THE TRUE COLORS JUSTICE... ENJOY FELLAS... 

















THIS COLOR IS WAYYYYY MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON, THAN ON THESE PICS...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT WILL BE A BRANDYWIND BASECOAT... ;P SHOULD LOOK AWESOME...


patterned top??:dunnor white???


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Yeah Liz u right


----------



## gordo86

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WE ARE JAMMING... LMAO... ENJOY ERNIE YOU NEED TO SEE THIS COLOR IN PERSON, MY CAMERA NEVER DOES THE TRUE COLORS JUSTICE... ENJOY FELLAS...
> 
> View attachment 472517
> 
> 
> View attachment 472518
> 
> 
> THIS COLOR IS WAYYYYY MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON, THAN ON THESE PICS...


 looking bad ass


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

gordo86 said:


> looking bad ass


Thanks bro I can't wait to have my ride on the streets


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WE ARE JAMMING... LMAO... ENJOY ERNIE YOU NEED TO SEE THIS COLOR IN PERSON, MY CAMERA NEVER DOES THE TRUE COLORS JUSTICE... ENJOY FELLAS...
> 
> View attachment 472517
> 
> 
> View attachment 472518
> 
> 
> THIS COLOR IS WAYYYYY MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON, THAN ON THESE PICS...


 Looks Good!!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz
what is the status on my ride any other pix Chino told he was going to shoot the paint this week


----------



## DETONATER

Perfection is never rushed... Chino works hard on these rides... it will be worth the time invested..  I've seen it first hand... one man body shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Oh yeah that's why I don't rush bro


----------



## Junior LOC

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Oh yeah that's why I don't rush bro


Thats right Ernie... We both know PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS HOPE YOU ARE ALL OFF TO A GREAT WEEK, AS FOR YOUR QUESTION ERNIE, I SHOULD HAVE SOME UPDATES FOR YOU THIS WEEK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO THESE UPDATES ON RAYS MC... GETTING A CAR STREIGHT AND READY FOR PAINT TAKES TIME... THIS RIDE SHOULD BE SEEING PAINT BEFORE ANYOTHER RIDE, SINCE IT WAS HERE BEFORE OTHERS... THIS WEEK SHOULD BE INTRESTING... SO STAY TUNED FELLAS... ;P








































STREIGHTER THAN A MOFO... TRUE WORKMANSHIP TAKES TIME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A 57 CHINO IS ALSO WORKING ON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A 64. RAGTOP, THAT WILL BE GOING FRAME OFF NOW... THAT WE ARE DOING... ;P THIS WEEK AND NEXT SHOULD BE INTRESTING IN HERE... ;P SO STAY TUNED GENTE... CUZ CHINO DON'T PLAY, NOR DOES HE LIKE TO KEEP HIS MONEY JUST SITTING AROUND... LOL... TIME IS MONEY, AND ALL THE RIDE HERE GET THEIR TIME TO SHINE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A 62 HARDTOP WE WILL BE DOING THE BODY WORK ON TOO


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED THE SHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES RAY... HOPE YOU LOVE THEM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

I HATE IT WHEN THE UPLOADER GOES TO CRAP... SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE WILL TRY AGAIN TOMORROW FELLAS...


----------



## Vic's builds

U got down homie I seen u in action when I visited ur shop and u get down big dog


----------



## Chuco64

Hey what's up Chino I'm getting ready to take my car in bro
What's the updated ese.


----------



## DETONATER

Here is a little progress up date on my 64, once I get all my mods done be prepared for Chino to lay down some flake on another level..


----------



## DETONATER

Now That is a bad as color....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Chuco64

I need to know if you got the room homeboy


----------



## monchy

hi Chino and Liz, Hope all is well. Thank you guys for posting pictures of my MC. I cant wait to see car finshed. Whats the next step? Take care, i'll talk to you guys soon.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

The Monte is looking firme :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

hI lIZ i THINK UR PHONE IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey Liz, can you have chino give me a call , you guys staying busy with all them rides


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

DETONATER said:


> Here is a little progress up date on my 64, once I get all my mods done be prepared for Chino to lay down some flake on another level..


This is the project you were talking about it homie
F


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

ORALE CHINO YOU HAVE A CAR SHOW AT YOUR SHOP............. DAM CARS ALREADY LINE UP FOR PAINT LOOKS LIKE A SHOW TO ME BRO WE SHOULD START CHARGING TO GET IN CAUSE ONCE YOUR DONE WITH ALL OF THE CARS......ALL WE WILL JUST NEED THE MODELS CARNAL QUE NO. 
CHINOS CUSTOM IS ONE OF THE TOPS TTMFT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Hey guys thanks for the Love!!! as for Mr. Chuco, call and speak to Chino, he knows exactly when he will be ready to take in new project, you know we have a first come first serve policy... so if you are intrested hit us up, (909)627-2500... 


Ray thanks Mijo, your ride is comming along great... i can't wait to see the next step too before the final gallon of clear goes on, i love the earthy tones you chose, your color selection for pinstriping and upholstry should be awesome... I will post few pics in a few...

Ernie, thanks mijo, totally appreciate the complements I am a day or 2 late with the pics but i will post them in a min... Thanks for being patient with me...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COLOR SANDED AND READY TO BE SHIPPED OFF TO GET SOMEMORE LIL TOUCHES ON IT!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS BABY IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO GETING SHOT TOO... ALMOST THERE ERNIE... IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS ONE IS COMMING ALONG TOO... CHINO DOES NOT PLAY... ;P


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 479017
> 
> 
> View attachment 479018
> 
> 
> View attachment 479019
> 
> 
> View attachment 479020
> 
> 
> View attachment 479021
> 
> 
> View attachment 479022
> 
> 
> THIS BABY IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO GETING SHOT TOO... ALMOST THERE ERNIE... IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT...



THANKS LIZ


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz I have the other clips for chino n also the Buick letters for the back (trunk)
Let me know when I can check the paint or chino shoots the paint 1st coat k

Thanks Liz


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

TTT.


----------



## sactown kustoms

That's dope homie what is that red candy over black base?


----------



## Marcos_707

U have anymore pics of Monte Carlos LS u done?


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *1 guests*)

Junior LOC
:wave:


----------



## Chuco64

Hi Chino I called your # but it was busy for a long time I have my car ready to take it in and also I have all the chromed ready carnal I do want start working on this baby all the interior is off the car no engine or trany is in the car let me know if that is a issue pushing the car back. Fore I do want the color Ernie chose for his ranfle so if you have shot the first coat post aome pix so I can check it out bro that will help more ok
I do like the work u have done ion some of the bombas I saw So shot some pix of Ernie's car or pm me if you like
Tambien I am going to talk to you when ernie goes to yor shop next time so we can discuss some option ese 
The white top with the red pear ur doing on Ernie's car I want to check it out cuz I may do the same on my and the pin striping and lifting your doing and where ever else your doing to Ernie's rise I want it check it out carnal
So I will check on n on and see when you post those pix bro
Talk to you soon and I looking forward meeting you soon ese.... Shauuuuu Viejitos in da house


----------



## Chuco64

I know this may look like a long letter but since your phone line was. Busy I need it to let you know my thoughts on line okay we'll you know you have some to read bro hey hey if you like send me a cable [email protected] or 818 789-3243 ok


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz how's everything hope your weekend was good tell chino what's up for k hope I see u guys soon


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Kind a quiet but I would keep your tread on top okay
So people can see Chinos Art and work 
TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS SORRY IT'S BEEN A WHILE BUT WE JUST HAD A NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY, AND I LIZ HAVE BEEN TOO BUSSY WITH TAKING CARE OF MY GRAND DAUGHTER AND ALL... BUT I WILL POST PICS AFTER I RUN SOME EARANDS... CATCH YOU ALL IN A WHILE...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz cograts with the new member on the family I was talking to Chino today 
Can u tell him I called the chrome lady but didn't answer so I left her a message 
To give chino a call so she can send everything she has ready ok
Thank for let me know about pix I see you probably Friday 

Thanks and again CONGRATS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE YOU GO ERNIE... THE CAR LOOKS SWEET... SORRY IT TOOK SOO LONG... GETTING READY FOR PAINT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TARRRA... LOL... CHINO DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH AND THIS BABY STILL AINT CUT OR BUFFED OUT YET... ALMOST DONE...


----------



## DeeLoc

:fool2:


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY GUYS SORRY IT'S BEEN A WHILE BUT WE JUST HAD A NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY, AND I LIZ HAVE BEEN TOO BUSSY WITH TAKING CARE OF MY GRAND DAUGHTER AND ALL... BUT I WILL POST PICS AFTER I RUN SOME EARANDS... CATCH YOU ALL IN A WHILE...


Congrats!


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 484801
> 
> 
> View attachment 484803
> 
> 
> View attachment 484804
> 
> P
> View attachment 484805
> 
> 
> View attachment 484807
> 
> 
> View attachment 484814
> 
> 
> TARRRA... LOL... CHINO DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH AND THIS BABY STILL AINT CUT OR BUFFED OUT YET... ALMOST DONE...


WOW!!!! Ernie's car is coming out Firme!!

Thanks for the updated pictures Liz. :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

Lol!!! wait till you guys see the top done...... :yes::naughty::biggrin: Get down chino...and congrats Ernie your car will be a head turner..


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Thanks guys 
Chino I can already see the top and it will said it all once Youfinish with it CHINO"S JALE TTT 

THANKS LIZ


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 484801
> 
> 
> View attachment 484803
> 
> 
> View attachment 484804
> 
> 
> View attachment 484805
> 
> 
> View attachment 484807
> 
> 
> View attachment 484814
> 
> 
> TARRRA... LOL... CHINO DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH AND THIS BABY STILL AINT CUT OR BUFFED OUT YET... ALMOST DONE...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 484801
> 
> 
> View attachment 484803
> 
> 
> View attachment 484804
> 
> 
> View attachment 484805
> 
> 
> View attachment 484807
> 
> 
> View attachment 484814
> 
> 
> TARRRA... LOL... CHINO DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH AND THIS BABY STILL AINT CUT OR BUFFED OUT YET... ALMOST DONE...


Wow Liz I like it when is Chino shooting the top 
CDC TTMFT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 484801
> 
> 
> View attachment 484803
> 
> 
> View attachment 484804
> 
> 
> View attachment 484805
> 
> 
> View attachment 484807
> 
> 
> View attachment 484814
> 
> 
> TARRRA... LOL... CHINO DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH AND THIS BABY STILL AINT CUT OR BUFFED OUT YET... ALMOST DONE...


Wow Liz I like it when is Chino shooting the top 
CDC TTMFT


----------



## hi_ryder

sup liz and chino, just dropin some love. looking good yall. keep it up. :wave:


----------



## monchy

Hey Chino and Liz hope you guys are doing good. I know you guys are busy but if you can please post up pictures of the MC I wanna see how it looks wit the clear. Hope to see you guys soon. Take care much love from Las Vegas.Ray.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

monchy said:


> Hey Chino and Liz hope you guys are doing good. I know you guys are busy but if you can please post up pictures of the MC I wanna see how it looks wit the clear. Hope to see you guys soon. Take care much love from Las Vegas.Ray.


HERE GO THE FLICKS RAY... SORRY SOO LATE MIJO, BUT MY DAYS HAVE BEEN FILLED LATELY WITH NEW BORN IN FAMILY AND BABYGIRL PROMOTING, YESTERDAY... BUT HERE ARE SOME FLICKS OF THE RIDE MIJO, HOPE YOU ENJOY...












































































I WILL TRY TO GET BETTER PICS... MY CAMERA JUST COULDN'T CATCH THE PINSTRIPING YOU HAD DONE TO WELL... SORRY BUT I WILL POST MORE PICS TOMORROW OK... HOPEFULLY BETTER ONES... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ERNIE, THE WHITE FLAKES ON THE ROOF DIDN'T COME OUT GREAT EITHER, BUT THE ROOF IS REALLY LOOKING BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS BABY DONE... HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU... JUST A BIT BUSSY... AND I KEPT FORGETING TO POST THESE WHEN I WASN'T TO BUSSY, CUZ I WAS TIRED... LOL... ANYWHO HERE GOES SOME FLICKS FOR YOU TOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS ONE IS A NEW ONE IN THE DOOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS ONE SHOULD BE SWEET... ;P CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT CHINO DOES TO THIS ONE...


----------



## VeronikA

Hey mama!!!!!!! Damnnn I wasn't her on LIL sooo long. I didn't even realize that Love all your latest projects! CDC fam don't waste a time! Much respect to your man mama! 
Happy we had a chance to talk on Facebook today! I missed you girly! Good night and see you here or there later! TTT for CDC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Hey mama!!!!!!! Damnnn I wasn't her on LIL sooo long. I didn't even realize that Love all your latest projects! CDC fam don't waste a time! Much respect to your man mama!
> Happy we had a chance to talk on Facebook today! I missed you girly! Good night and see you here or there later! TTT for CDC!!!!!!!!


YEAH WE SHOULD MAKE A LAYITLOW COMEBACK V. WITH BRATT TOO... CAN'T LET THESE MEN RUN THE WHOLE SHOW... LMAO... MUCH LOVE MY GIRL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL A BIG WHAT'S UP TO DEE LOC, RYDER, WELL TO ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE SHOWN LOVE... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ONE HERE SO I WILL WANT TO VISIT THE SIGHT MORE... TAKE CARE AMIGOS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY RAY HERE GO THE UPDATES ON THE MC... WITH THE EXTRA GALLON OF CLEAR... ;P

































































BEFORE FINAL CLEAR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FINAL GALLON OF CLEAR, WILL TAKE MORE PICS. TOMORROW... OF THE RIDE RAY... HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GETTING THIS BABY READY FOR OUR AIRBRUSHER, PINSTRIPING, LEAFING AND FINAL GALLON OF CLEAR TOO... ;P CHINO DON'T PLAY... HE WORKS HARD, DOESN'T MICKEY MOUSE AROUND, SO TO THOSE OF YOU LOOKING FOR GOOD QUALITY WORK, REMEMBER GETTING THE JOB DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME COST MONEY... WORK IS WORK, SO IF INTRESTED JUST BE REAL, WE ARE NOT A MICKEY MOUSE SHOP, WE TAKE PRIDE IN ALL WE DO, CUZ AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ARE NOT COUNTING ON THE CLIENT, BUT OUR WORK TO BRING THE NEXT RIDE THRU THE DOORS...IF INTRESTED PM US PICS. OF YOUR RIDE WHEN HITTING US UP FOR A QUOTE, WE DO NOT GIVE BALL PARK FIGURES IF WE DON'T KNOW HOW THE FIELD IS... ;P ENJOY GUYS...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

FCW is Bad Ass
Nice Work Chino and Liz............I like the MC that shit is coming out good
Can you tell me what time on thursday is the pinstripping going to the shop


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## DETONATER

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

:thumbsup:Chino's Dream Works..Putting it Down...:worship:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Yeah Chino that's the bike u did when I was there nice job guys


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> FCW is Bad Ass
> Nice Work Chino and Liz............I like the MC that shit is coming out good
> Can you tell me what time on thursday is the pinstripping going to the shop


THANKS ERNIE THAT BABY LOOKS SWEET... AND THE PINSTRIPER WILL BE HERE 9:00AM WHEN WE OPEN ERNIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


AWWW, THANK HOMIE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:


WHAT'S UP MARK THANKS FOR DROPPING IN... I GOT TO GET BACK IN THE HABIT OF IT... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> View attachment 492428





Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> View attachment 492432





Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> View attachment 492433
> :thumbsup:Chino's Dream Works..Putting it Down...:worship:


I TRULY DO LOVE THAT BIKE IT CAME OUT BLUETIFUL!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Yeah Chino that's the bike u did when I was there nice job guys


THANKS ERNIE SEE YOU IN A FEW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICS OF YOUR RIDE I TOOK TODAY...

















































MY CAMERA SUCKS BALLS GUYS, BUT THIS BABY CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, I LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH, TOO BAD I CAN'T CAPTURE THE FLAKE ON THE ROOF... PINSTRIPING LATER ON TODAY, SO MORE FLICK TO COME...


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE ARE PICS OF YOUR RIDE I TOOK TODAY...
> 
> View attachment 493382
> 
> 
> View attachment 493383
> 
> 
> View attachment 493384
> 
> 
> View attachment 493385
> 
> 
> View attachment 493386
> 
> 
> View attachment 493387
> 
> 
> MY CAMERA SUCKS BALLS GUYS, BUT THIS BABY CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, I LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH, TOO BAD I CAN'T CAPTURE THE FLAKE ON THE ROOF... PINSTRIPING LATER ON TODAY, SO MORE FLICK TO COME...


SHAAAUUUU!!

The Ranfla is coming out Chingona Ernie!!

Big Ups to Chino for his talent and to Liz for keeping us updated with all of Chinos latest work.


----------



## DETONATER

:drama::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK HERE GO SOME FLICKS FROM TODAY GUYS, HOPE YOU LIKE THEM... I KNOW I DO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Mike Tippette got down with that pin stripping hey Thanks t0 Chino and Liz Hey Liz you didnt post a pic of Chinos Signeture I just want ere it to see where it is
AWSOME CONGRATS To ALL OF YOU we just need the Chrome Lady to come through que no.......

Hey guys ne one needs woork Chino is da man people say a lot painters make promisses and been lagging iit if you keep asking when my shit done u never get it
just let them do theiir jale and at the end of the day you bee more than happy and it is better to pay more than a less cause u get what you pay


Big Plus To C.D.C


----------



## gordo86

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 494093
> 
> 
> View attachment 494094
> 
> 
> View attachment 494095
> 
> 
> View attachment 494096


bad ass paint job on a bad ass car:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

^^ Agree with this guy


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Mike Tippette got down with that pin stripping hey Thanks t0 Chino and Liz Hey Liz you didnt post a pic of Chinos Signeture I just want ere it to see where it is
> AWSOME CONGRATS To ALL OF YOU we just need the Chrome Lady to come through que no.......
> 
> Hey guys ne one needs woork Chino is da man people say a lot painters make promisses and been lagging iit if you keep asking when my shit done u never get it
> just let them do theiir jale and at the end of the day you bee more than happy and it is better to pay more than a less cause u get what you pay
> 
> 
> Big Plus To C.D.C



*THANKS ERNIE... HAPPY TO KNOW YOU ARE HAPPY WITH THE WORK... AS FOR YOUR LAST STATEMENT BRO... IT IS TRUE SOME PAINTERS LAG IT, JUST LIKES IT'S TRUE THOSE WHO GO CHEAP IN THIS INDUSTRY GET WHAT THEY PAID FOR... ;P WE HERE AT CDC ARE NOT MICKEY MOUSE, THE WORK WE BUST OUT IS QUALITY, AND LABOR INTENSE, WE DON'T CHARGE CHEAP TO SHORT CUT, OR MICKEY MOUSE A RIDE, CUZ REALISTICLY IT WOULD JUST COME BACK TO BITE FOLKS THAT DO... HERE WITH US YOU REALLY DO GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR... CHINO, MAKES SURE HE DOES THE JOB RIGHT THE FIRST TIME AROUND... QUALITY TAKES TIME... NOT FOR EVER, JUST A LIL TIME...  THANKS FOR THE PROPS ERNIE...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

gordo86 said:


> bad ass paint job on a bad ass car:thumbsup:





801Rider said:


> ^^ Agree with this guy





JOEMAN said:


> TTT


*THANKS GUYS TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE PROPS... ;P MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT DAY... *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*LOVING THAT MIRROR FINISH, EVEN DUSTY THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN... ;P*


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 496410
> 
> 
> View attachment 496412
> 
> 
> View attachment 496413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVING THAT MIRROR FINISH, EVEN DUSTY THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN... ;P*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 496410
> 
> 
> View attachment 496412
> 
> 
> View attachment 496413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVING THAT MIRROR FINISH, EVEN DUSTY THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN... ;P*


:worship: :worship:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ for ~ CDC ~


----------



## Hoss805

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

I love the ride


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HERE GOES SOME FLICKS I TOOK OF COUNTY BLUES, SINCE IT PAID US A VISIT... ;P LIKE I TELL RUBEN THE OWNER AND HOMIE, THAT BABY IS BLUETIFUL... ;P

*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

VERY NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

dam girl you own any footwear that aint sandals? lol just popin in. rides are looking crispy and clean. always checking for updates! :h5:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 496410
> 
> 
> View attachment 496412
> 
> 
> View attachment 496413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOVING THAT MIRROR FINISH, EVEN DUSTY THE RIDE IS STILL CLEAN... ;P*




That Mirror is facking BAD 
LAURA IS SOMETHING ELSE MY SIS WEEDING IS HERE 
LIZ SHE DIDN'T COME THROUGTH AH SHE TEXT ME SHE WILL HAVE IT READY BY WEDNESDAY 
WELL %%]%}+* que no Chino


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> That Mirror is facking BAD
> LAURA IS SOMETHING ELSE MY SIS WEEDING IS HERE
> LIZ SHE DIDN'T COME THROUGTH AH SHE TEXT ME SHE WILL HAVE IT READY BY WEDNESDAY
> WELL %%]%}+* que no Chino


BAD ASS MIRROR
BAD ASS CAR NE ONE WANTS A PAINT JOB
CHINO IS THE MEN 

Hey Liz can't sleep my back it's hurting a lot


----------



## Chuco64

Si ke si Pinche Ernie BAD ASS MIRROR y tu carro no se diga carnal


----------



## Chuco64

What's good Chino hey my G told me cant get or take my parts cromados not NO more 
Or some like that it's all good.
Hey Ernie if you got more to get cromados let's go a LOS Big G
He's cool
Chino I look forward to meet witn ya next week 
Hey Ernie I all ready got TAX bro 



Hey that pinstripe its badass carnal


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> OK HERE GO SOME FLICKS FROM TODAY GUYS, HOPE YOU LIKE THEM... I KNOW I DO...
> 
> View attachment 494067
> 
> 
> View attachment 494068
> 
> 
> View attachment 494069
> 
> 
> View attachment 494070
> 
> 
> View attachment 494071
> 
> 
> View attachment 494072
> 
> 
> View attachment 494073
> 
> 
> View attachment 494074
> 
> 
> View attachment 494075


super nice!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> VERY NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


*THANKS... WE TAKE PRIDE IN IT...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> dam girl you own any footwear that aint sandals? lol just popin in. rides are looking crispy and clean. always checking for updates! :h5:


BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I DO, BUT IT IS SUMMER SO I USE MY SANDALS ALL SEASON... ;P FLIP FLOPS I DON'T CUR, BEATS SWEATY FEET... EWWWW... LMFAO... GOOD EYES OR WAS IT THE MIRROR FINISH THAT GAVE ME AWAY??? LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> BAD ASS MIRROR
> BAD ASS CAR NE ONE WANTS A PAINT JOB
> CHINO IS THE MEN
> 
> Hey Liz can't sleep my back it's hurting a lot



HOPE YOU GET BETTER ERNIE, LAURA BROUGHT SOME MORE CHROMES TODAY... SO I SHOULD BE GETTING MORE UPDATES PICS SOON, I TOOK PICS TODAY, THE RIDE IS DUSTY BUT I PROMISED YOU I WOULD POST, SO BETTER LATE THAN NEVER... YOUR BABY WITH THE LIL CHROMES WE HAD... ;P











































OK ERNIE, NOT THE BEST PICS... BUT I POSTED THEM UP ANYWAYS... ;P ENJOY BRO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*BODY IS OFF THE FRAME... THIS BABY SHOULD START MOVING ALONG TOO... ;P STAY TUNED PEOPLE..*.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW THE MIRROR FINISH ON THIS MOFO... ;P CHINO DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO BLACK, BUT REST ASSURE YOU GET YOUR MONEYS WORTH... *;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*ANOTHER ONE GETTING THE CHINO'S DREAMWORK TOUCH... ;P WHEN IT COMES TO HIS WORK, CHINO TAKES PRIDE IN ALL THE RIDES HE TOUCHES... *;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER...* :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:h5: That's whats up! Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT

Ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I remember seeing you guys paint the patterns on this car... Dude didnt even give ya"ll a shout out...


----------



## npazzin

12:52"is it stock, does it have a arms?" :banghead: REALLY??????????????


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I remember seeing you guys paint the patterns on this car... Dude didnt even give ya"ll a shout out...


AWWWW... THANKS BUT ALL WE DID WAS ADD WAS ADD LIGHT HAND OF FLAKE, THE RED FADES SO THE COLORS ON THE RIDE WOULD MAKE MORE SENSE, AND THE CLEAR COAT... TO EACH THERE OWN BUT MIXED MATCHED PATTERNS IS NOT OUR STYLE... ;P THE SIDES OF THE CAR WAS COOL, BUT CHINO WOULD NEVER PAINT , THE HOOD, ROOF, AND TRUNK WITH DIFFERNT PATTERNS... :nono: THEAT IS TOO :loco:... LOL... NOT OUR STYLE...THAT IS EXACTLY WHY I SAID IT ONLY GOT A LIL DREAMWORKS TOUCH... NEVER TAKE CREDITS FROM OTHERS... BUT IF YOU WENT TO THE SHOW, THE I.E. STYLISTICS RIDES WITH PATTERNS WHERE DONE BY US, THE PRESIDENTS FROM TRAFFIC MARKS 58 WAS DONE BY US EXCEPT FOR ROOF, AND CONTINENTAL KIT, BUT ALL THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE OR HELPED SAVE ARE ON HERE SO WE AINT TRIPPING ON FOOLS GIVING US CREDITS...  THANKS FOR THE VIDEO...


----------



## hi_ryder

that guy with the pink cutty didnt wanna give up any info lol... like pulling teeth


----------



## monchy

Wat up Chino, Liz hope your weekend is going good. Im sure gonna miss the drives out there to the shop.. Thank you guys for everything and making my vision come true and keeping it real wit the roof. Chino could have shot the clear and gave me the car back but he cared enough to check wit me and make it right. that's wats up. I will keep in touch and if you guys are ever in Las Vegas my doors are always open for you. Thanks for the pictures and as soon as I slap some chrome on I will shoot some pictures.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

npazzin said:


> 12:52"is it stock, does it have a arms?" :banghead: REALLY??????????????


i was at the show when it came on trailer..it on air..


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I DO, BUT IT IS SUMMER SO I USE MY SANDALS ALL SEASON... ;P FLIP FLOPS I DON'T CUR, BEATS SWEATY FEET... EWWWW... LMFAO... GOOD EYES OR WAS IT THE MIRROR FINISH THAT GAVE ME AWAY??? LOL...



:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWWW... THANKS BUT ALL WE DID WAS ADD WAS ADD LIGHT HAND OF FLAKE, THE RED FADES SO THE COLORS ON THE RIDE WOULD MAKE MORE SENSE, AND THE CLEAR COAT... TO EACH THERE OWN BUT MIXED MATCHED PATTERNS IS NOT OUR STYLE... ;P THE SIDES OF THE CAR WAS COOL, BUT CHINO WOULD NEVER PAINT , THE HOOD, ROOF, AND TRUNK WITH DIFFERNT PATTERNS... :nono: THEAT IS TOO :loco:... LOL... NOT OUR STYLE...THAT IS EXACTLY WHY I SAID IT ONLY GOT A LIL DREAMWORKS TOUCH... NEVER TAKE CREDITS FROM OTHERS... BUT IF YOU WENT TO THE SHOW, THE I.E. STYLISTICS RIDES WITH PATTERNS WHERE DONE BY US, THE PRESIDENTS FROM TRAFFIC MARKS 58 WAS DONE BY US EXCEPT FOR ROOF, AND CONTINENTAL KIT, BUT ALL THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE OR HELPED SAVE ARE ON HERE SO WE AINT TRIPPING ON FOOLS GIVING US CREDITS...  THANKS FOR THE VIDEO...


YUP IT DONT LOOK LIKE A 10 K JOB .:thumbsdown: IM SURE THE OWNER WAS THANKFUL FOR THE NICE COMMENTS. $$$$$ BUYS HAPPY CUSTOMERS TTT . TRUST ME IVE BEEN PROMISED QUALITY WORK AND GOT RIPPED OFF AT ANOTHER SHOP ON A REGAL. SO FINDING THE RIGHT SHOP IS IMPORTANT KIND OF LIKE FINDING A GOOD PHYSICIAN. TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

monchy said:


> Wat up Chino, Liz hope your weekend is going good. Im sure gonna miss the drives out there to the shop.. Thank you guys for everything and making my vision come true and keeping it real wit the roof. Chino could have shot the clear and gave me the car back but he cared enough to check wit me and make it right. that's wats up. I will keep in touch and if you guys are ever in Las Vegas my doors are always open for you. Thanks for the pictures and as soon as I slap some chrome on I will shoot some pictures.


YOU ARE WELCOME RAY... HAPPY YOU ARE SATISFIED WITH YOUR RIDE... WE WOULD TOTALLY APPRECIATE A FEW PICS. WHEN YOU FINISH PUTTING IT TOGETHER... IT WAS A PLEASURE RAY... YA SABES, WE ARE HERE IF YOU EVER NEED US... I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE GONNA MISS THAT LONG DRIVE FROM VEGAS TO ONTARIO... LOL... WELL WE WILL BE WAITING FOR FINAL PICS... ;P OH AND CHINO SAYS WHAT'S UP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> YUP IT DONT LOOK LIKE A 10 K JOB .:thumbsdown: IM SURE THE OWNER WAS THANKFUL FOR THE NICE COMMENTS. $$$$$ BUYS HAPPY CUSTOMERS TTT . TRUST ME IVE BEEN PROMISED QUALITY WORK AND GOT RIPPED OFF AT ANOTHER SHOP ON A REGAL. SO FINDING THE RIGHT SHOP IS IMPORTANT KIND OF LIKE FINDING A GOOD PHYSICIAN. TTT


I HEAR YOU THE MAJORITY OF LAST YRS. RIDES CAME FROM OTHER SHOPS, SOME OT THE PROJECT IN HERE TOO... BUT YOU ARE RIGHT, FOLKS SHOULD DO THEIR HOMEWORK BEFORE THEY TRUST THEIR INVESTMENT IN A SHOP, HONESTLY IN THIS INDUSTRY YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR... ;P FOLKS OUT THERE NEED TO LEARN TO BE REAL, JUST LIKE THEY LIKE GETTING PAID FOR THEIR LABOR SO DO THE CATS IN THIS INDUSTRY... YOU CAN'T GO TO A MACCO, OR ONE DAY PAINT, AND COME TO A SHOP THAT DOES CUSTOM WORK AND EXPECT THE SAME PRICES... THAT IS LIKE COMPARING APPLE TO ORANGES... THANKS FOR THE BUMP, JUST REMEMBER WHEN YOU GO TO A SHOP, ALWAYS CHECK OUT THEIR WORK FIRST HAND, AND LOOK FOR RED FLAGS, ALL MESSED UP SHOPS HAVE 1 THING IN COMMON, THEY PROMISE YOU EVERYTHING FOR DAMN NEAR NOTHING, TAKE YOUR MONEY, AND THEN MICKEY MOUSE THE HELL OUT YOUR RIDE... WELL ENOUGH ABOUT THAT I THINK GROWN MEN SHOULD KNOW REAL WORK WHEN THEY SEE IT SO WE ARE CONTENT WITH LETTING THE WORK DO THE TALKING... ;P SO FAR MOST RIDES WE HAVE DONE, HAVE WON AT ONE SHOW OR ANOTHER, SO IT'S ALL GOOD...  THANK FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FEW PICS I WAS TOLD I COULD GRAB... ;P CONGRATS RUBEN, FOR THE 1ST PLACE WIN AT YESTERDAYS REALITY C.C. SHOW IN COVINA, COUNTY BLUES LEFT PLENTY WITH A BITTER TASTE IN THEIR MOUTH... LMAO... EVEN THE CHUCKY'S CAPRICE WE PATTERNED AND PAINTED ACCESSORIES ON PLACED... I LOVE HOW MUCH CHINO'S WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWWW... THANKS BUT ALL WE DID WAS ADD WAS ADD LIGHT HAND OF FLAKE, THE RED FADES SO THE COLORS ON THE RIDE WOULD MAKE MORE SENSE, AND THE CLEAR COAT... TO EACH THERE OWN BUT MIXED MATCHED PATTERNS IS NOT OUR STYLE... ;P THE SIDES OF THE CAR WAS COOL, BUT CHINO WOULD NEVER PAINT , THE HOOD, ROOF, AND TRUNK WITH DIFFERNT PATTERNS... :nono: THEAT IS TOO :loco:... LOL... NOT OUR STYLE...THAT IS EXACTLY WHY I SAID IT ONLY GOT A LIL DREAMWORKS TOUCH... NEVER TAKE CREDITS FROM OTHERS... BUT IF YOU WENT TO THE SHOW, THE I.E. STYLISTICS RIDES WITH PATTERNS WHERE DONE BY US, THE PRESIDENTS FROM TRAFFIC MARKS 58 WAS DONE BY US EXCEPT FOR ROOF, AND CONTINENTAL KIT, BUT ALL THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE OR HELPED SAVE ARE ON HERE SO WE AINT TRIPPING ON FOOLS GIVING US CREDITS...  THANKS FOR THE VIDEO...


no problem... he clearly wanted to take credit for alot of it... lol 



hi_ryder said:


> that guy with the pink cutty didnt wanna give up any info lol... like pulling teeth


exactly.. smh..


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

LET'S SEE SOME PICS OF THE BUICK WITH CROMES


----------



## Chuco64

What's up Chino any updates with Big dog Ernie"s ranfla
Carnal hey July 11 I'm taking my Bomba I been telling you 
Let me know if it's cool ok vato.

Orale look forward to meet with you vato Simon.

Shoot me an email [email protected]. Or you can find me. On face book


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey Liz I rent a trailer today to go ur shop and pickup the lesabre so let me know what's up.
I also need to stop at Laura"s shop so call me ASAP 

Thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP;15659468]











T T T :thumbsup:

WHAT UP JEFF, HOPE ALL IS WELL... HOW IS THE RIDE COMING ALONG BRO??? WELL THANKS FOR THE BUMP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


WHAT UP COMPTON BOY... IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AT PETE AND PAULS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> LET'S SEE SOME PICS OF THE BUICK WITH CROMES


WELL POST SOME IN A WHILE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Chuco64 said:


> What's up Chino any updates with Big dog Ernie"s ranfla
> Carnal hey July 11 I'm taking my Bomba I been telling you
> Let me know if it's cool ok vato.
> 
> Orale look forward to meet with you vato Simon.
> 
> Shoot me an email [email protected]. Or you can find me. On face book


WHAT'S UP CHUCO, WELL ERNIES RANFLA IS OUT, BUT WITH CHINO, IT IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVED... CAN'T RESERVE A SPOT WITHOUT ANY DEPOSIT, SPECIALLY SINCE HE SCHEDULES RIDES IN AS ONE GOES OUT... BUT IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT BRINGING DOWN YOUR RANFLA, HIT US UP MON-FRI FROM 9AM TO 6PM... (909)627-2500... SO WE CAN FIGURE SOMETHING OUT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Liz I rent a trailer today to go ur shop and pickup the lesabre so let me know what's up.
> I also need to stop at Laura"s shop so call me ASAP
> 
> Thanks


HEY ERNIE, WELL SORRY ABOUT THE CHROME LADY... MANY THINGS WILL CHANGE SINCE WE WILL NOT LET OUR REP GET STAINED BY OTHERS LACK OF WORK ETHICS... I WILL BE POSTING PICS OF YOUR RIDE IN A FEW... GLAD YOU LOVED CHINO'S TOUCH... MAY YOU ENJOY YOUR RIDE FOR MAY YRS. TO COME... STAY COOL, AND THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO SERVE YOU...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES A LIL SHOW AND TELL HERE ARE SOME OF MY LATEST DOODLES... ;P 


















































































HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE FLICKS... ;P CATCH YOU ALL ANOTHER DAY...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 504239
> 
> 
> View attachment 504240
> 
> 
> View attachment 504241
> 
> 
> View attachment 504242
> 
> 
> View attachment 504243
> 
> 
> View attachment 504247
> 
> 
> View attachment 504248
> 
> 
> View attachment 504249











Hey Liz check your email please ASAP few things or call me 
Or send me Chinos cell 8184425267


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Did u call


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

THE BUICK CAME OUT CLEAN CHINO.WHAT A DIFFERNCE FROM THE LAST TIME I SAW IT.


----------



## CPT BOY

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT UP COMPTON BOY... IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AT PETE AND PAULS...


Same here big homie


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

hey Liz what time you coming to my house tomorrow let me know I be here all day okay.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Liz can u have chino call right of way


----------



## montemanls

what up dreamworks, looking good.


----------



## Junior LOC

*One Life Car Club* passing through to Bump the *C.D.C* Up To The Motha Fucken Top on this Bitch!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT GOOD WORK I NO WERE MY CAR IS GOING NEXT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

COOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS RUBEN... SAY WHAT'S UP TO CECI FOR ME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AWWW... THANKS BOOGIE'Z... SAY WHAT'S UP TO JEFF, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT JOE IS GOING TO DO WITH THAT BABY... WHAT EVER IT IS, IT WILL BE BAD ASS FOR SURE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU TO BRING THAT BABY BACK ERNIE, HOPEFULLY WE WILL DRESS UP THE TOP A LIL TOO...  WHILE WE FIX THE BOOBOO ON THE 1/4 PANEL THE RIGHT WAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

montemanls said:


> what up dreamworks, looking good.


WHAT'S UP MR. JOE... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GONNA DO TO JEFFS COLD BLOODED... WHAT EVER IT IS, WE KNOW IT WILL BE BAD ASS... ALWAYS A PLEASURE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Junior LOC said:


> *One Life Car Club* passing through to Bump the *C.D.C* Up To The Motha Fucken Top on this Bitch!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMPS, HUMPS AND LUMPS... LOL... STAY COOL ONE LIFE C.C.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT GOOD WORK I NO WERE MY CAR IS GOING NEXT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN...  HOPE TO SEE YOUR RIDE SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OK GUYS SORRY IT'S BEEN A GOOD MIN... BUT CHINO HAS BEEN BUSY... HERE ARE SOME PROGRESS PICS FOR YOU ALL... 




































WILL POST MORE PICS ANOTHER DAY... JUST WANTED TO STOP IN AND SAY WHAT'S UP TO EVERYONE... STILL GOT TO POST THE 2005 DODGE VIPER TRUCKS PICS, JUST WAITING ON A CUSTOM GRILLE, AND ON THE 70 CUDA, WAITING ON SOME PARTS TOO... I WILL ALSO BE POSTING PICS OF A 62 WE DID THE BODYWORK ON AS SOON AS IT IS PRIMERED... AND THE 64 SS... CHINO IS A BUSY MAN, WHO IS GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES... WELL MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL OF YOU WHO SHARE THE LOVE AND RESPECT... LATER GATORS...


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMPS, HUMPS AND LUMPS... LOL... STAY COOL ONE LIFE C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU TO BRING THAT BABY BACK ERNIE, HOPEFULLY WE WILL DRESS UP THE TOP A LIL TOO...  WHILE WE FIX THE BOOBOO ON THE 1/4 PANEL THE RIGHT WAY...


Yeah Liz I be there. Next week so take care my baby


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Chauuu VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Chauuu VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


CONGRATULATIONS ON THE 1ST. PLACE WIN WITH YOUR 64 BUICK ERNIE... FEEL FREE TO POST PIC ON OUR TOPIC OF YOUR RIDE AT THE OLDIES C.C. CAR SHOW... SEE YOU SOON ERNIE...


----------



## guss68imp

Orale Chino..
Get down:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GRABBED THIS FLICK THAT JAE POSTED ON HIS FACEBOOK OF ERNIE'S 64 AT THE OLDIES C.C. CARSHOW...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

guss68imp said:


> Orale Chino..
> Get down:thumbsup:


THANKS GUSS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A MIRROR FINISH... ;P


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 504239
> 
> 
> View attachment 504240
> 
> 
> View attachment 504241
> 
> 
> View attachment 504242
> 
> 
> View attachment 504243
> 
> 
> View attachment 504247
> 
> 
> View attachment 504248
> 
> 
> View attachment 504249


Im curious who did the pinstripping and leafing. Looks real nice


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

I haven't been in Lay it Low but I will post the pix I took k
Thanks to Jae and all the others that took pix of ride that day I wish I could it get a better spot but my ride got so dusty
That I'm afraid to clean and get it scratch


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

The drive shaft still mess up but I need to fix it


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 504228
> 
> 
> View attachment 504229
> 
> 
> View attachment 504230
> 
> 
> View attachment 504231
> 
> 
> View attachment 504232
> 
> 
> View attachment 504233
> 
> 
> View attachment 504236
> 
> 
> View attachment 504237
> 
> 
> View attachment 504238
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Does anyone know who Pin stripped this ride


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BIGJ77MC said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 504228
> 
> 
> View attachment 504229
> 
> 
> View attachment 504230
> 
> 
> View attachment 504231
> 
> 
> View attachment 504232
> 
> 
> View attachment 504233
> 
> 
> View attachment 504236
> 
> 
> View attachment 504237
> 
> 
> View attachment 504238
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Does anyone know who Pin stripped this ride
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE TIPPETTS DID... HE IS A REAL GREAT ARTIST...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> I haven't been in Lay it Low but I will post the pix I took k
> Thanks to Jae and all the others that took pix of ride that day I wish I could it get a better spot but my ride got so dusty
> That I'm afraid to clean and get it scratch


HEY ERNIE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS YOU TOOK... HOPE YOU ARE DOING GREAT ERNIE... FEEL FREE TO DROP PICS OF THE RIDE CUANDO QUIRAS... OK... BUENO, GREAT WEEK END ALL I WILL COME IN TOMORROW TO DROP SOME UPDATES...


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE TIPPETTS DID... HE IS A REAL GREAT ARTIST...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I recognized his work!!! He did a nice job. Thx for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BIGJ77MC said:


> Dreamwork Customs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I recognized his work!!! He did a nice job. Thx for the info
> 
> 
> 
> COOL... ;P
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: T T T



WHAT UP JEFF... THANKS FOR THE BUMP, HOPE YOUR RIDE IS COMING TOGETHER... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE HIT THE SHOWS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH...


----------



## DETONATER

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

you could do a makeup check in that paint job :wow: :h5: nice sandals too, keep up the good work guys...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> :nicoderm::wave:


WHATS UP MARK, HOPE ALL IS WELL OUR FRIEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> you could do a makeup check in that paint job :wow: :h5: nice sandals too, keep up the good work guys...


HONESTLY YES I PROBABLY COULD OF.... LOL... THANKS HOPE ALL IS WELL IN THE WORLD DOWN UNDER... THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS AMIGO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THE 57 BEFORE CUT AND BUFF, SHOULD BE READY FOR FINAL DETAIL THIS WEEK... ;P ALWAYS GIVE THEM 2 WKS TO 30 DAYS CURE TIME BEFORE WE CUT AND BUFF... HARDER WORK BUT WELL WORTH THE RESULTS... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

NEED TO TAKE MORE PICS TOMORROW OF IT PAINTED, THEN THE FINAL FINISHED ONES... ;P STAY TUNED... CHINO, DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO BODY WORK... ;P


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE PICS. OF THIS 50 MERC. MINOR BODY, AND COMPLETE PAINTJOB, FOR THIS ONE... ;P BEFORE PICS... ;P


----------



## hi_ryder

nice :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST NEED TO INSTALL GAS CAP, AND MUD GUARD, AND THIS BABY IS DONE...


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## hi_ryder

nice save on that sentra, came out tits. hey was wondering what brand bench is that (one car is clamped to). did you have to computer measure it? or just the old school way. they have these ones at my work called car-o-liner...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz how's everything chinos CDC TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> nice save on that sentra, came out tits. hey was wondering what brand bench is that (one car is clamped to). did you have to computer measure it? or just the old school way. they have these ones at my work called car-o-liner...


IT'S A STAR LINER, AND OLD SCHOOL WORKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD AS LONG AS A MOFO KNOW'S WHAT THEY ARE DOING... LOL... BUT YOU KNOW THAT... NOT JUST ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO WORK FRAME DAMAGE, OR PULLS...;P SO HOW IS LIFE GOING BRO??? HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hi Liz how's everything chinos CDC TTT


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2ND PLACE WIN AT THE CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. SHOW!!! POST PICS ERNIE...


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## Junior LOC

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2ND PLACE WIN AT THE CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. SHOW!!! POST PICS ERNIE...


X64

Congrats Ernie!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO MY HOMIE CHINO FOR THE WORK AND I WILL FOLLOW HIS ADVICE CUZ IF I JUST WENT TO 2 SHOWS AND LOOK WHAT I GOT CARNALES UNIDOS HAS A LOT OF COMPITICION HERE IS SOME PIX 
THANKS TO CHINO:thumbsup:










































ESE CHINO THIS IS JUST THE 2 CAR SHOWS AND COUBTING BRO........:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

THANKS YOU GUYS CDC R


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

THAKNKS JLOC U BE NEXT BRO


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO MY HOMIE CHINO FOR THE WORK AND I WILL FOLLOW HIS ADVICE CUZ IF I JUST WENT TO 2 SHOWS AND LOOK WHAT I GOT CARNALES UNIDOS HAS A LOT OF COMPITICION HERE IS SOME PIX
> THANKS TO CHINO:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 532964
> 
> View attachment 532965
> 
> View attachment 532966
> 
> View attachment 532967
> 
> View attachment 532968
> 
> View attachment 532969
> 
> View attachment 532970
> 
> 
> ESE CHINO THIS IS JUST THE 2 CAR SHOWS AND COUBTING BRO........:thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD ERNIE!!! CONGRATS TO YOU ON THEM WINS... CHINO IS VERY HAPPY FOR YOU... HOPE YOUR RIDE KEEPS TURNING HEADS AND WINNING OUT THERE AT THE SHOWS... HAVE FUN BRO... WE COULDN'T BE HAPPIER FOR YOU AND THAT BEAUTIFUL 64 BUICK...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> IT'S A STAR LINER, AND OLD SCHOOL WORKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD AS LONG AS A MOFO KNOW'S WHAT THEY ARE DOING... LOL... BUT YOU KNOW THAT... NOT JUST ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO WORK FRAME DAMAGE, OR PULLS...;P SO HOW IS LIFE GOING BRO??? HOPE LIFE IS TREATING YOU WELL...


i hear you there, theres definitely an art to working the bench and straightening squirly hits. especially when you have to unpick a second hand quarter panel too. did a nice job still.

im doing alright thanks for asking. work has slowed down a little. think the recession has hit us down here now. everyone is penny pinching now, especially the insurance companies, theres not enough work and body shops are under cutting each other to get jobs. getting 3 hours to paint an 8 hour job...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD ERNIE!!! CONGRATS TO YOU ON THEM WINS... CHINO IS VERY HAPPY FOR YOU... HOPE YOUR RIDE KEEPS TURNING HEADS AND WINNING OUT THERE AT THE SHOWS... HAVE FUN BRO... WE COULDN'T BE HAPPIER FOR YOU AND THAT BEAUTIFUL 64 BUICK...


Hi Liz like I said before that goes to you guys many people turns their head around and take pix I told chino I'm doing the frame and the A arms 
I'm also going to custumise the trunk and the engine
I'm swapping the engine for another one Liz so I told chino I will take back the 64 to him just let me know when you guys move where also I don't know if chino talk to you about some plans I discuss with him.
Well Liz my next show will be the Convention Center alright and still a few shows to attend talk to u soon Liz and keep in touch


----------



## Junior LOC

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> THAKNKS JLOC U BE NEXT BRO


No problem Ernie-you have put alot of effort into your ride so like they say "Credit is Given-when Credit is Due".

I know your '64 Buick will continue to be a Winner at Future shows.

And As for me on my '64- :x:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

CDC ALWAYS. TTMFT KEEP ME POSTED ON THE MOVING DATE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

RIDES WE DID AT THE TORRES SHOW!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: T T T


THANKS JEFF, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT LABOR DAY WEEKEND...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME PICS I GRABBED OF THE RIDES WE DID THAT WHERE AT THE TORRES SHOW THIS WEEKEND... 



















PAINT AND BODY ALL DONE BY CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS CDC

















PAINT AND BODY ALONG WITH ENGINE COMPARTMENT DONE BY CDC!!!

























BODY AND PAINT ALSO DONE BY CDC










ROOF AND ACCESSORIES DONE BY CDC...


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey. Liz I didnt get an spot or else u had a pix of mine too


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good CDC!!!!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Kakalak Simon there looking good always que no Liz and Chino just wondering where they at


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9039 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

Here you go full size!! Love your work CDC!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> Here you go full size!! Love your work CDC!!


That's f crazy Chino has some skills bro you guys got so luckjy your ride come out facking crazy 
CDC. TTMFT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey Liz I call Laura 
See if she returns my call


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

WHAT'S UP CHINO AND LIZ,THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH PETER.IM GONNA TAKE COUNTY BLUES TO YOUR SHOP SO YOU CAN SEE PETERS WORK.MY CAR HAS BEEN AT JIMMY'S HOUSE SINCE THE SHOW.I BENT MY RIM AND POPED MY PASSENGER REAR TIRE THE MORNING OF THE MOVE IN FOR THE SHOW.JIMMY TOOK MY CAR WITH A SPARE TIRE.CAUSE I HAD TO WORK ON SATURDAY.YOU CANT TELL FROM THE PICS THOUGH.ME AND CECY SHOULD HAVE OUR INVITES BY THIS WEEKEND SO WE WILL STOP BY TO GIVE IT TO YOU GUYS.SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

PEOPLE WERE LOVING THAT PAINT JOB CHINO DID ON COUNTY BLUES.THEY WERE ALSO LOVING THE FLAKE.THIS ONE DUDE KEPT TELLING ME THAT THE PAINT JOB WAS VICIOUS.ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT I OWE ALL THAT TO "CHINO" GRACIAS.


----------



## hi_ryder

man id love to see this one in person... paint looks 2 feet deep... :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9039 by familiagrafix, on Flickr





OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> Here you go full size!! Love your work CDC!!


THANKS FOR THE FLICKS OMAR, WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU DROPPING THEM...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Liz I call Laura
> See if she returns my call


HEY ERNIE... I SAY YOU TAKE HER ALL THE CHROMES SHE HALF ASSED AND RUSHED TO GET YOUR CAR DONE ON TIME, YOU PAID A GOOD PENNY, AND DESERVE BETTER SERVICE THAN SHE HAS PROVIDED... SI NO DEMANDALA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> WHAT'S UP CHINO AND LIZ,THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH PETER.IM GONNA TAKE COUNTY BLUES TO YOUR SHOP SO YOU CAN SEE PETERS WORK.MY CAR HAS BEEN AT JIMMY'S HOUSE SINCE THE SHOW.I BENT MY RIM AND POPED MY PASSENGER REAR TIRE THE MORNING OF THE MOVE IN FOR THE SHOW.JIMMY TOOK MY CAR WITH A SPARE TIRE.CAUSE I HAD TO WORK ON SATURDAY.YOU CANT TELL FROM THE PICS THOUGH.ME AND CECY SHOULD HAVE OUR INVITES BY THIS WEEKEND SO WE WILL STOP BY TO GIVE IT TO YOU GUYS.SEE YOU SOON.


HEY RUBEN, WELL WE ARE SOO GLAD YOU AND CECI ARE SAFE AND SOUND, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE INVITES, WE ARE TRULY HAPPY FOR YOU TWO... ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS AMIGO... MAY YOU AND CECI BE BLESSED WITH MANY HAPPY YEARS AHEAD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> PEOPLE WERE LOVING THAT PAINT JOB CHINO DID ON COUNTY BLUES.THEY WERE ALSO LOVING THE FLAKE.THIS ONE DUDE KEPT TELLING ME THAT THE PAINT JOB WAS VICIOUS.ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT I OWE ALL THAT TO "CHINO" GRACIAS.



AWWW... THANKS FOR THE PROPS RUBEN, YOU KNOW FIRST HAND THE HARD WORK THAT GOES INTO THESE RIDES JUST TO GET THEM DONE RIGHT... WE ARE SOO PROUD OF THE LEVEL YOU HAVE TAKEN COUNTY BLUES IN WITH ALL THOSE FIRME DETAILS... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> man id love to see this one in person... paint looks 2 feet deep... :boink:


THIS RIDE IS BLUETIFUL RYDER, PICTURES NEVER DO IT JUSTICE... OMAR'S ARE GREAT, BUT YOU KNOW WITH FLAKES IT'S ALL ABOUT HOW THE LIGHT CAPTURES IT, IT FLOPS ALL KINDS OF BLUES, AND IS AS DEEP AS A CANDY PAINT JOB... ;P HOPE LIFE IS GOING GOOD IN THE LAND DOWN UNDER...


----------



## el-rimo

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GO SOME PICS I GRABBED OF THE RIDES WE DID THAT WHERE AT THE TORRES SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535529
> 
> 
> View attachment 535532
> 
> 
> PAINT AND BODY ALL DONE BY CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS CDC
> 
> View attachment 535530
> 
> 
> View attachment 535531
> 
> 
> PAINT AND BODY ALONG WITH ENGINE COMPARTMENT DONE BY CDC!!!
> 
> View attachment 535533
> 
> 
> View attachment 535534
> 
> 
> View attachment 535535
> 
> 
> BODY AND PAINT ALSO DONE BY CDC
> 
> 
> View attachment 535536
> 
> 
> ROOF AND ACCESSORIES DONE BY CDC...


lovin it !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*THOSE RANFLAS ARE SICK !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el-rimo said:


> lovin it !!!





Trendsetta 68 said:


> *THOSE RANFLAS ARE SICK !!!!!!!!!!! *


*THANKS...TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE PROPS...*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF THE 57 DONE BY CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS (CDC)
























FROM FRONT TO BACK 3,OOO-2,000-1,000 CHINO'S 1, 2, 3, DETAIL... ;P 








































ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AS SMOOTH AS A BABIES BOTTOM... AND LOVE THAT MIRROR FINISH...

































WELL ON IT'S WAY TO GET PUT TOGETHER, AND THIS BABY SHOULD BE OUT SOON... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL WILL TAKE MORE PICS OF THIS ONE TOMORROW SINCE IT LEAVES ON MONDAY I BELIEVE... ;P LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH CHINO GIVE ALL HIS SHOW QUALITY PAINTJOBS!!! CDC MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE IS WHAT CHINO KNOWS HOW TO DO!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE FLICKS OMAR, WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU DROPPING THEM...


*Anytime your work is great every time i see the cars you worked on i go in a crazy mode to get the perfect shot and by the look every shot is perfect i hope to go by your place one day and shoot the crew and some of the rides and bikes you worked on let's set something up for this car show season *


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey I have send you emails posted comments 
And get no love back ke pues homegirl
But I understand how it is


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY ERNIE... I SAY YOU TAKE HER ALL THE CHROMES SHE HALF ASSED AND RUSHED TO GET YOUR CAR DONE ON TIME, YOU PAID A GOOD PENNY, AND DESERVE BETTER SERVICE THAN SHE HAS PROVIDED... SI NO DEMANDALA...


HEY LIZ I WISH SHE WAS JUST LIKE CHINO 
CHINO GOT DOWN ON HIS JALE HE DESERVES A BIG BONUS

LIZ HE TOLD ME YOU GUY ARE MOVING THAT'S WHAT I MEANT LOVE BACK K I NEED TO KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS MOVING CAUSE I TOLD HIM I NEED TO TAKE IT FOR THOSE BOOBOS I DID AND ALSO I WANT MY ENGINE TO BE RAP UP YOU CROMIS SHAVE THE AC AND ALL THAT HOME GIRL K


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> HEY LIZ I WISH SHE WAS JUST LIKE CHINO
> CHINO GOT DOWN ON HIS JALE HE DESERVES A BIG BONUS
> 
> LIZ HE TOLD ME YOU GUY ARE MOVING THAT'S WHAT I MEANT LOVE BACK K I NEED TO KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS MOVING CAUSE I TOLD HIM I NEED TO TAKE IT FOR THOSE BOOBOS I DID AND ALSO I WANT MY ENGINE TO BE RAP UP YOU CROMIS SHAVE THE AC AND ALL THAT HOME GIRL K


DON'T WORRY ERNIE, I WILL LET YOU KNOW, JUST CALL CHINO WHEN YOU ARE READY... HE IS BUSTING OUT ALL THE JALE HE HAS, AND ONLY TAKING IN SERIOUS CUSTOMERS ONCE WE DOWN SIZE... HE SAID HE RATHER GO GET SMALLER SHOP AND PAY LESS RENT THAN KEEP COMPROMISING HIS PRICE... NOT MANY SHOPS GO ABOVE AND BEYOND ON PAINT AND BODY LIKE CHINO DOES... HE TAKES PRIDE IN HIS HARD WORK, SO TO KEEP ENJOYING MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE, WE ARE LOOKING TO DOWN SIZE, AND ONLY TAKE IN RIDES THAT ARE SERIOUS ABOUT WANTING TO HAVE THEIR RIDES DONE RIGHT, AND PAINTJOBS THAT ARE UNIQUELY OUR STYLES... BUT WE STILL HERE CLEARING OUT THE RIDES WE HAVE FOR NOW... LOL... HIT CHINO UP WHEN YOU READY TO GET THE BOOBOOS FIXED... TAKE CARE AND HOPE YOU FEEL WELL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

OMAR TRECE said:


> *Anytime your work is great every time i see the cars you worked on i go in a crazy mode to get the perfect shot and by the look every shot is perfect i hope to go by your place one day and shoot the crew and some of the rides and bikes you worked on let's set something up for this car show season *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA... LET US GET A LIL SITUATED, FINISH THIS 65, THEN I WILL TRY TO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME OF THE FOLKS WHO CARS CHINO HAS DONE TO COME DOWN FOR A LIL SHOOT, CHINO IS PRETTY MUCH A 1 MAN CREW WHO OCCASIONALLY GETS A LIL HELP... LOL... PERO AVER... WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE, AND SUPPORT OMAR... GRACIAS... GIVE US A LIL TIME AND I WILL TRY TO LOOK FOR OTHER RIDES THAT WE HAVE ON HERE, OR OTHERS WE DON'T IF I CAN GET FOLKS TO COMMIT I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE SOMETHING... I WILL LET YOU KNOW OK... THANKS FOR THE OFFER OMAR...


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA... LET US GET A LIL SITUATED, FINISH THIS 65, THEN I WILL TRY TO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME OF THE FOLKS WHO CARS CHINO HAS DONE TO COME DOWN FOR A LIL SHOOT, CHINO IS PRETTY MUCH A 1 MAN CREW WHO OCCASIONALLY GETS A LIL HELP... LOL... PERO AVER... WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE, AND SUPPORT OMAR... GRACIAS... GIVE US A LIL TIME AND I WILL TRY TO LOOK FOR OTHER RIDES THAT WE HAVE ON HERE, OR OTHERS WE DON'T IF I CAN GET FOLKS TO COMMIT I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE SOMETHING... I WILL LET YOU KNOW OK... THANKS FOR THE OFFER OMAR...


_*Sounds good-*_


----------



## Wiick3d951

Ay homie I'm looking to get a bike frame to get painted with some crazy patterns and pinstripping with silver leafe


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Wiick3d951 said:


> Ay homie I'm looking to get a bike frame to get painted with some crazy patterns and pinstripping with silver leafe


HEY FIRST OFF THANKS FOR THE INTREST... SEEING YOU ARE A LOCAL, WE WERE WONDERING IF THERE WAS ANY WAY YOU COULD SWING BY THE SHOP WITH THE BIKE, OR SEND US SOME FLICKS SO WE CAN GET A BETTER UNDERSTANDING , OF WHAT WE WOULD BE DEALING WITH AND WHAT YOU IN VISION ON YOUR BIKE... COLORS, AND STYLE... OUR BUSINESS HOURS ARE MON -FRI. FROM 9AM-6PM, SAT. ARE BY APPOINTMENT ONLY... IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP AT (909)627-2500... ONCE AGAIN, THANKS FOR THE INTEREST...

LIZ


----------



## KAKALAK

Real nice as always CDC


----------



## Wiick3d951

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY FIRST OFF THANKS FOR THE INTREST... SEEING YOU ARE A LOCAL, WE WERE WONDERING IF THERE WAS ANY WAY YOU COULD SWING BY THE SHOP WITH THE BIKE, OR SEND US SOME FLICKS SO WE CAN GET A BETTER UNDERSTANDING , OF WHAT WE WOULD BE DEALING WITH AND WHAT YOU IN VISION ON YOUR BIKE... COLORS, AND STYLE... OUR BUSINESS HOURS ARE MON -FRI. FROM 9AM-6PM, SAT. ARE BY APPOINTMENT ONLY... IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP AT (909)627-2500... ONCE AGAIN, THANKS FOR THE INTEREST...
> LIZ


Sure will


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS BABY IS WAITING TO GET WASHED AND FOR CHROME BUMPERS TO GET SLAPPED ON AND IT IS DONE.









































ANOTHER ONE DONE BY CDC... CHINO TAKES PRIDE IN ALL HE DOES, BODY STRAIGHTER THAN A MOFO, AND WITH HIS SIGNATURE MIRROR FINISH... REST ASSURE WE HERE AT CDC TAKE PRIDE IN ALL WE BUST OUT, WE TAKE OUR TIME, WE VALUE OUR WORK, AND OUR CUSTOMERS, WE AREN'T A MACCO, OR ONE DAY PAINT SHOP, WE TAKE PRIDE IN BEING A CUSTOM SHOP... SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED MORE THAN WELCOME TO CHECK US OUT, PLENTY OF WORK OUT THERE FOR YOU TO KNOW CHINO DOES NOT PLAY TO BE A BODYMAN OR A PAINTER... SO IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO INVEST IN YOUR RIDE, AND HAVE THE JOB DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME, GIVE US A CALL BUT REMEMBER TO GET A RIDE LOOKING CLEAN TAKES ALLOT OF HARD WORK, AND MANY LABOR HOURS, SO SHOW RESPECT AND COME CORRECT... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE FLICKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER, THIS BABY MAY MAKE IT TO JAPAN... IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE THE APPRECIATION OF A CUSTOMER... THE SMILES AND JOY, ARE THE BEST REWARDS AFTER ALL THE HARD LABOR...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A LIL PROJECT FOR A NEPHEW... WILL POST FINISHED PRODUCT LATER...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Liz how r you my top has pin stripes but they don't match 
Can Chino shoot some patterns tell him to give me. A call


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hi Liz how r you my top has pin stripes but they don't match
> Can Chino shoot some patterns tell him to give me. A call


WILL DO ERNIE... BUT YOU KNOW YOU CAN TRY CALLING THE SHOP FROM MON-FRI. 9AM-6PM... HE SHOULD GIVE YOU A CALL SHORTLY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL BE POSTING FINISHED PICS... LATER ON TODAY OR TOMORROW... THIS BABY IS LOOKING SWEET... SPECIAL EFFECTS AREN'T SHOWING THRU ON THE PICS... BUT IT IS BLUETIFUL... ;P


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Beautiful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## elspock84

:uh: :finger:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good chino and liz, any upates? :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON THE 50 MERCURY, WE ARE DOING SOME FABRICATING AND MUCH NEEDED METAL WORK TO, WILL HAVE MORE UPDATES SOON RYDER, OF ALL THE WORK BEING COMPLETED, AND GETTING THIS BABY PRIMERED AND PAINTED...REAL SOON... LOL... YOU KNOW CHINO DON'T LIKE SITTING ON $$$... LOL... OH AND IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS OUR FRIEND WILL BE HAVING TIME TO FINALLY AIRBRUSH THE 78 MC AT THE SHOP... SO I SHOULD HAVE SOME BAD ASS FLICKS SOON TOO... ;P STAY TUNED SAME BAT TIME, AND CHANEL... LOL... THANKS FOR THE BUMP AMIGO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A FEW MORE LIL PARTS TO BE FLAKED OUT AND THIS BABY WILL BE PICKED UP, AND ENJOYED IN UTAH... LOL... CHINO HAD TO ADD A LIL MORE PINSTRIPE TO IT... LOL... AND THAT CDC IS EXCLUSIVE, NOT JUST ANY RIDE IS GRACED WITH EITHER STICKER OR EVEN BETTER IT STAMPED IN PINSTRIPE... ;P


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

You do some great work Homie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> You do some great work Homie


THANKS HOMIE, IF EVER YOU OR YOUR MEMEBERS ARE INTERESTED, IN WORK BEING DONE HIT US UP... (909)627-2500... THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Cool


----------



## hi_ryder

dang, the bondo bandit struck the mercury. another budget hatchet job i see lol. looks like yall got it handled though. going the same color?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING WORK~:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 544761
> 
> 
> View attachment 544762
> 
> 
> View attachment 544763
> 
> 
> View attachment 544764
> 
> 
> View attachment 544765
> 
> 
> WELL WILL TAKE MORE PICS OF THIS ONE TOMORROW SINCE IT LEAVES ON MONDAY I BELIEVE... ;P LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH CHINO GIVE ALL HIS SHOW QUALITY PAINTJOBS!!! CDC MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE IS WHAT CHINO KNOWS HOW TO DO!!!










:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES, THIS IS NOT A TOTAL RESTORATION, OWNER CHOSE NOT TO GO DOWN TO BARE METAL... IT WILL BE GOING BLACK... ;P CAN'T WAIT TILL IT GET TO THAT STAGE... I LOVE THE MIRROR FINISH CHINO DOES ON BLACK RIDES... ENJOY AMIGO...


















































LOOKS LIKE THAT'S THE WAY IT CAME OUT THE FACTORY... FABRICATING IS DONE, GETTING PREPPED AND READY FOR PAINT... STAY TUNE RYDER... HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY THE FLICKS...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## hi_ryder

happy new year yall


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY NEW YEARS, MAY THIS NEW YEAR HELP YOU ALL REACH YOUR DREAMS, WE ARE PROUD OF THE RIDES WE HAVE DONE IN THE PAST, BUT CAN'T HELP BUT LOVE BUT WONDER HOW MANY MORE DREAMS WE HERE AT "CDC" CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS WILL HELP ACHIEVE... FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE HAD IT ROUGH, JUST REMEMBER THE BEST DREAMS TAKE TIME AND SACRIFICE, AS LONG AS YOU KEEP FOCUS... SO HERE'S TO A BETTER NEW YEARS FOR EVERYONE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

UPDATES ON THE 50 MERC... SHOT AND IN THE PROCESS OF BEING COLOR SANDED...


----------



## DeeLoc

that's a beauty!


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 589744
> 
> 
> View attachment 589745
> 
> 
> View attachment 589746
> 
> 
> View attachment 589747
> 
> 
> View attachment 589748
> 
> UPDATES ON THE 50 MERC... SHOT AND IN THE PROCESS OF BEING COLOR SANDED...


louie would shit his pants if u let him even touch this car lmao. one of his top 3 cars.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DeeLoc said:


> that's a beauty!


THANKS DEE, YOU KNOW CHINO TAKES PRIDE IN HIS WORK...



elspock84 said:


> louie would shit his pants if u let him even touch this car lmao. one of his top 3 cars.



NO COMPA, THE MORE I LOOK AT THIS RIDE THE MORE IT IS GROWING ON ME TOO, I JUST CAN'T WAIT TILL CHINO IS DOWN WITH THE 1,2,3 CUT AND BUFF, SO I CAN TOTALLY LOVE IT... YOU KNOW HE GIVES THEM THAT MIRROR FINISH... SO STAY TUNED COMPA, SO LOUIE CAN CHECK IT OUT... ;P


----------



## DETONATER

*Now you know when a body man is good when he can handle round curves... 

Once again bad ass work Chino!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Or when they worked on a car then sprayed it black :yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 589744
> 
> 
> View attachment 589745
> 
> 
> View attachment 589746
> 
> 
> View attachment 589747
> 
> 
> View attachment 589748
> 
> UPDATES ON THE 50 MERC... SHOT AND IN THE PROCESS OF BEING COLOR SANDED...










:thumbsup: Looks wet... Nice work....:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 575176
> 
> 
> View attachment 575177
> 
> 
> View attachment 575178
> 
> 
> View attachment 575179
> 
> A FEW MORE LIL PARTS TO BE FLAKED OUT AND THIS BABY WILL BE PICKED UP, AND ENJOYED IN UTAH... LOL... CHINO HAD TO ADD A LIL MORE PINSTRIPE TO IT... LOL... AND THAT CDC IS EXCLUSIVE, NOT JUST ANY RIDE IS GRACED WITH EITHER STICKER OR EVEN BETTER IT STAMPED IN PINSTRIPE... ;P








Love the flake :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt CDC


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

great job


----------



## Must_1

Great Work...Keep us posted with pics:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT for the CDC!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Love the flake :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


​THANKS FOR THE PROPS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

DETONATER said:


> *Now you know when a body man is good when he can handle round curves...
> 
> Once again bad ass work Chino!!* :thumbsup:


THANKS MARK, YOU KNOW ROUND CURVES IS WHERE YOU CAN TELL WHO'S A BAD ASS MOTHA PHUCKEN BODY MAN... ;P LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KAKALAK said:


> Or when they worked on a car then sprayed it black :yes:


LOL... I KNOW THAT'S ^^^RIGHT!!! ;P THANKS KAK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FINALLY FIXED THE MESS OF AN IDIOT, AND SAVED THE GRAPHICS WHILE HE WAS AT IT!!! THIS BABY SHOULD BE CLOSE TO FINALLY BEING COMPLETED IN A FEW WEEKS IF ALL GOES ACCORDING TO PLAN...


----------



## hi_ryder

nice work on the frame. what happened to it? TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> nice work on the frame. what happened to it? TTT


SOME IDIOT HAD PLACE METAL TO REINFORCE, THE TOWER,WHICH DID NOT ALLOW FOR THE BODY TO LAY ON THE FRAME... WHICH HAD TO BE REMOVED, THEN PREPPED, AND REPAINTED...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

93 CADDY BROUGHAM BEING PARTED OUT EVERYTHING BUT FRAME AND STEERING COLUMN... IF INTERESTED CALL (909)627-2500...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PICS OF AN ICE CREAM TRUCK CHINO REPAIRED, THE CORE SUPPORT AND BUMPER WERE SAVED, SINCE THERE WERE NO REPLACEMENT PARTS... NOT BAD FOR A QUICKIE... CHINO ALWAYS WORKS WONDERS WITH FOLKS BUDGETS...


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt CDC :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO SOME FLICKS OF ANOTHER DREAM CHINO IS MAKING COME TRUE... 





































THIS ONE WILL TAKE GRAPHICS ON THE ROOF, SO STAY TUNE AMIGOS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Here is another Dream we are also working on...CDC... MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE, ONE DREAM AT A TIME... ;P


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FINAL PRIMER GOING ON THE 62... CHINO, LEAVING THE BODY STRAIGHTER THAN A MOFO!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TEAM SPARKLE EFX, AND CDC JOINED TOGETHER TO MOLD THIS HOOD... THANKS MARK FOR YOU HELP...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> 93 CADDY BROUGHAM BEING PARTED OUT EVERYTHING BUT FRAME AND STEERING COLUMN... IF INTERESTED CALL (909)627-2500...


not the one that was being built for you is it? :chuck:





(keeping my eye on the ace and duce too. looking good :nicoderm


----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOL... I KNOW THAT'S ^^^RIGHT!!! ;P THANKS KAK...


:h5:


----------



## npazzin

nice work


----------



## mrchavez

looking good in here..:thumbsup:


----------



## A&G1

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Here is another Dream we are also working on...CDC... MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE, ONE DREAM AT A TIME... ;P
> 
> 
> View attachment 607662
> 
> 
> View attachment 607663
> 
> 
> View attachment 607664
> 
> 
> View attachment 607665
> 
> 
> View attachment 607667


 TTT
After talking to Chino and seeing the quality of his work at his shop there was no need to look further for a paint shop on the ACE. 
Everytime i have been to this mans shop he's putting in work on someones car. Here your dealing with the man himsellf that understands what you want done no middleman painter or shop manager BS. My advice to all you blue collar homies like myself that have different budgets,ideas ,dreams is go see the man himself :thumbsup: but come correct and see yoru dream come true right before your eyes


----------



## DETONATER

For one who has seen his work ethic, those are well spoken words.. But do your self a favor. If you drop off your car, and Chino proceeds to work on your car. He see's an area that need's attention and your approval... LISTEN TO HIM and do your best to go with the flow and fix it right.. I have seen first hand the guy who decides not to do the fix and when the car is done decides to want it fixed because the car came out better than expected. If you do that you'll probably loose your turn because there are other cars in line and in progress.. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&G1

DETONATER said:


> For one who has seen his work ethic, those are well spoken words.. But do your self a favor. If you drop off your car, and Chino proceeds to work on your car. He see's an area that need's attention and your approval... LISTEN TO HIM and do your best to go with the flow and fix it right.. I have seen first hand the guy who decides not to do the fix and when the car is done decides to want it fixed because the car came out better than expected. If you do that you'll probably loose your turn because there are other cars in line and in progress.. :thumbsup:


Yes Sir that is correct on his work ethics, 
seen other shops mistakes in there also save yourself the headahes and do it right the first time here
like i said go see his work personally, pictures really dont do justice on the work he puts out


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A&G said:


> TTT
> After talking to Chino and seeing the quality of his work at his shop there was no need to look further for a paint shop on the ACE.
> Everytime i have been to this mans shop he's putting in work on someones car. Here your dealing with the man himsellf that understands what you want done no middleman painter or shop manager BS. My advice to all you blue collar homies like myself that have different budgets,ideas ,dreams is go see the man himself :thumbsup: but come correct and see yoru dream come true right before your eyes


THANKS A&G... WE ARE PROUD TO HAVE LEFT A GREAT IMPRESSION... ONE THING ABOUT CHINO, IS HE IS REASONABLE, HE TRIES HIS BEST TO WORK WITH FOLKS REALISTIC BUDGETS, HE TAKES ALLOT OF TIME AND PAYS GREAT ATTENTION TO DETAIL IN ALL HE DOES, BECAUSE TO CHINO, HE ISN'T JUST HELPING FOLKS REALIZE THEIR DREAMS, HE IS STANDING BY HIS WORK TO SPEAK FOR ITSELF, SINCE FOLKS TEND TO BE FORGETFUL OF ALL CHINO HAD TO GO THRU TO GET A RIDE FROM THE CONDITION WE RECEIVE A RIDE TO THE END RESULT... CHINO TAKES PLENTY OF PRIDE IN ALL HE DOES, AND ALWAYS TRIES TO GIVE FOLKS THE BEST WAY TO FIX A RIDE, SOMETIMES MAY SURPASS YOUR BUDGET, IF YOUR RIDE HAPPENS TO HAVE PLENTY OF HIDDEN DAMAGES...* WORKING ON FOLKS DREAMS IS A REWARD, AND PRIDE, NOTHING BEATS SEEING A CUSTOMER HAPPY AT THE END OF A DREAM COME TRUE... *



DETONATER said:


> For one who has seen his work ethic, those are well spoken words.. But do your self a favor. If you drop off your car, and Chino proceeds to work on your car. He see's an area that need's attention and your approval... LISTEN TO HIM and do your best to go with the flow and fix it right.. I have seen first hand the guy who decides not to do the fix and when the car is done decides to want it fixed because the car came out better than expected. If you do that you'll probably loose your turn because there are other cars in line and in progress.. :thumbsup:




*MARK YOU KNOW FIRST HAND HOW SOME FOLKS DON'T LISTEN TO EXPERT ADVICE, THEN EXPECT IT DONE FOR THE PRICE AFTER THE RIDE IS DONE... IN RESTORATION, CUSTOMERS SHOULD ALWAYS BE PREPARED FOR HIDDEN DAMAGES... CHINO WILL ALWAYS ADVICE THE CUSTOMER OF WHAT WORK NEEDS TO BE DONE, AND HOW MUCH EXTRA IT WOULD BE, AND STILL TRIES TO BE REASONABLE WHEN IT COMES TO HIDDEN DAMAGES, I FOR THE LIFE OF ME WILL NEVER GET HOW SOMEONE WHO IS BUILDING A CLASSIC OR SHOW CAR, FALL SHORT WHEN IT COMES TO LISTENING TO THE EXPERT YOU HIRE TO BUILD YOUR RIDE... LOL... GOOD POINT OUR FRIEND...*



hi_ryder said:


> not the one that was being built for you is it? :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> (keeping my eye on the ace and duce too. looking good :nicoderm


*NO WAY... LOL... WE WILL BE WORKING ON PRECIOUS METAL THIS YR. FOR SURE, ALREADY GOT THE GRAPHICS SKETCHED UP, THE COLOR SCHEME WILL BE ALL PRECIOUS TOO, AND IF THINGS GO ACCORDING TO PLAN, MY PRECIOUS METAL DREAM SHOULD COME TRUE RYDER... YAY ME!!! AS FOR THE RIDES, YOU KNOW I DON'T PLACE ALL THE PICS OF ALL THE DIFFERNT PHASES A RIDE GOES THRU, BUT I BELIEVE I WILL START DOING SO, SO FOLKS CAN SEE WHY CHINO, CHARGES WHAT HE CHARGES, CUZ ONE THING IS FOR CERTAIN, CHINO TAKES PRIDE IN ALL THE DREAMS HE HELPS MAKE A REALITY... SO STAY TUNED MY FRIEND FROM DOWN UNDER...*


----------



## KAKALAK

:ttt:


----------



## BIG LOUU

great work:thumbsup:


----------



## ElReyJr

AMAZING WORK!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO IS WORKING ON MAKING AN ELITE DREAM COME TRUE... THIS BAD MOFO IS GONNA HAVE TO LIVE UP TO SOME ELITE STANDARDS IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUE WORTHY... ;P



























​READY FOR PAINT...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

hell yeah... also, did he paint the car white first? or is that the primer... looks like the right people are on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## homie

need my gas tank painted...harley calls it vivid black...are you guys backed up:dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hi_ryder said:


> hell yeah... also, did he paint the car white first? or is that the primer... looks like the right people are on it. :thumbsup:


HEY RYDER, IT IS PRIMER, BUT UNFORTUNATELY WHEN CHINO WAS TRYING TO LINE UP THE FRONT END, TURNED OUT FRAME WAS TWEEKED, SO IT IS AT A FRAME SHOP RIGHT NOW, AS SOON AS IT COMES BACK CHINO WILL BE GOING TO TOWN ON IT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> need my gas tank painted...harley calls it vivid black...are you guys backed up:dunno:


HEY HOMIE, CHINO, GAVE YOU A RING, BUT HE SAID HE WILL MAKE ROOM FOR YOU... GIVE HIM A CALL BACK, AND SAY HELLO TO THE MRS. FOR ME...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

​NEEDLESS TO SAY THE CUSTOMER IS BEYOND HAPPY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL BE LAYING PATTERNS AND SELLING THIS BIKE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED THE PRICE WILL BE $800 FOR JUST THE CUSTOM PATTERNED OUT FRAME... ANYONE INTERESTED CALL THE SHOP # OR PM US... THANKS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LIL FIRETRUCK PEDDLE CAR WE DID...


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice!!!


----------



## homie

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY HOMIE, CHINO, GAVE YOU A RING, BUT HE SAID HE WILL MAKE ROOM FOR YOU... GIVE HIM A CALL BACK, AND SAY HELLO TO THE MRS. FOR ME...


ok will do liz....let me get info on the paint first


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

homie said:


> ok will do liz....let me get info on the paint first



OK COOL... SEE YOU SOON...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

CHINO GETTING READY TO WORK ON THIS SOUTH LAND DREAM... TOTALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THIS ONE ADVANCE...


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## elspock84

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHINO IS WORKING ON MAKING AN ELITE DREAM COME TRUE... THIS BAD MOFO IS GONNA HAVE TO LIVE UP TO SOME ELITE STANDARDS IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUE WORTHY... ;P
> 
> 
> View attachment 612687
> 
> 
> View attachment 612688
> 
> 
> View attachment 612703
> 
> 
> 
> ​READY FOR PAINT...


.


oh chet :drama: caint wait to see this.


----------



## DETONATER

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 616570
> 
> 
> ​NEEDLESS TO SAY THE CUSTOMER IS BEYOND HAPPY...


Wow that came out great.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PICS OF A 93 CADI CALLED STONED RAIDER THAT CHINO PATTERNED OUT THE ROOF FOR... MADE IT IN THE LAST PAGES OF MAYS ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 619809
> 
> 
> View attachment 619811
> 
> 
> View attachment 619815
> 
> 
> View attachment 619819
> 
> 
> CHINO GETTING READY TO WORK ON THIS SOUTH LAND DREAM... TOTALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THIS ONE ADVANCE...


what color is this one goin to be?


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

Nothing I say can do justice to the talent shown on this thread, except awesome work you guys. I look forward to new pics, :drama: keep up the good work. uffin:


----------



## 65elcomal

Dreamwork Customs said:


> View attachment 619809
> 
> 
> View attachment 619811
> 
> 
> View attachment 619815
> 
> 
> View attachment 619819
> 
> 
> CHINO GETTING READY TO WORK ON THIS SOUTH LAND DREAM... TOTALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THIS ONE ADVANCE...


pose some pics of the work being done to the car


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!


----------



## 801Rider

Dreamwork Customs said:


> CHINO IS WORKING ON MAKING AN ELITE DREAM COME TRUE... THIS BAD MOFO IS GONNA HAVE TO LIVE UP TO SOME ELITE STANDARDS IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUE WORTHY... ;P
> 
> 
> View attachment 612687
> 
> 
> View attachment 612688
> 
> 
> View attachment 612703
> 
> 
> 
> ​READY FOR PAINT...



Can't wait to see this one


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY GUYS, SORRY IT'S BEEN A MIN. BUT WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF RELOCATING, AS SOON AS WE ARE SITUATED, I WILL POST PICS, AND INFO, FOR NEW SHOP LOCATION AND PHONE# IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION FEEL FREE TO PM US... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS GUYS...HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT PASS OVER...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TTT...


----------



## hi_ryder

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY GUYS, SORRY IT'S BEEN A MIN. BUT WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF RELOCATING, AS SOON AS WE ARE SITUATED, I WILL POST PICS, AND INFO, FOR NEW SHOP LOCATION AND PHONE# IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION FEEL FREE TO PM US... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS GUYS...HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT PASS OVER...


bigger place? have a basketball court?


----------



## Buick64

*Qvo*














It's been a while
Qvo Chino how u doing bro I have a project bro


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Lately no jake an


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

CHINO GETTING DOWN ON THE FLOORS...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Does anyone have a way to contact chino and liz?? Trying to take a car there


----------



## stonedraiders1213

stonedraiders1213 said:


> Does anyone have a way to contact chino and liz?? Trying to take a car there


Still waiting on info


----------



## Buick64

Simon hit me up 8184425267


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Sorry i have left this site neglected, you all can hit me up with pms... the move turned out to be a can of worms, but finally situated, so i should be updating soon, we appologize for any inconviniences...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CHINO GETTING DOWN ON THE FLOORS...
> View attachment 653669
> 
> View attachment 653671
> 
> View attachment 653668


Thanks for the up dates Rick...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Well can' download images from phone so i will try to update in a few from home..


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Thanks for the up dates Rick...


 NO PROBLEM BRO, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON YOUR THREAD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SORRY GUYS HAVING A HARD TIME TRYING TO DOWNLOAD PICS, BARE WITH US AND I WILL TRY TO HAVE SOME UPDATE PICS SOON... OH AND RICK IT IS LIZ, CHINO, NEVER GETS ON HERE... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS... WELL HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND FELLAS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

Chino geting down on the floors, new full floors, lower passenger quarter, and tail pan...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## 65elcomal

:fool2:


----------



## L.A'nDUKE

TTT


----------



## socalmellow

any contact info updated?


----------



## 801Rider

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Anyone who wants to get a hold of chino can reach him at (909)753-4961... Thanks for the bumps guys...


----------



## Buick64

What's up homie I'm just checking o. You guys
I will PM you Liz


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Cool Ernie the cell # is up so you can hit us up if you like...


----------



## A&G1

TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

CHINO PUTTING IT DOWN...


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1

Keeping it moving


----------



## A&G1




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE ARE SOME FLICKS OF THE 62...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WILL POST MORE UPDATE PICS TOMORROW, OF THE 64 AND THE 61 THAT CHINO IS WORKING ON... IF INTERESTED IN WORK, GIVE US A CALL @ (909)753-4961, SERIOUS CALLS ONLY... QUALITY WORK, TAKES TIME AND MONEY IF YOU WANT SHOW QUALITY, HIT US UP, OUR WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF...


----------



## 801Rider

62 is sick!


----------



## asmith92506

*Candy Paint,feedback needed*



Dreamwork Customs said:


>



Whats up guys.Hope all is well. I saw your work, outstanding.Lots of hard work but at the end it pays off. To tell you the truth after looking and looking at so many photos I like candy paint but there is one thing that I hate about it and that’s just my own opinion and that is the light must hit the color so that you can see the true color otherwise if the light is not their then it does not look like you have spent soooo much money on this paint job and I think that’s not fair at all, but again that’s my own opnion.Since you are all the masters in this game, can you tell me if there are Candy paints that DONT need the light in order to see how outstanding is this color(s)?
I want to go Candy but I want the color to be constant at all times. Just like other types of paint, no matter where and when you look at it, it looks the same, maybe a 5 % difference but not Candy the light must be on it in order for it to glow.
Is their such Candy??? If so, what is it called? What colors does it come in? Does it look like the standard Candy paint?
Your feedback is highly appreciated.
I have attached a pic that I got from this site,I think its a Candy but thats what I am talking about.The color glows no matter what. I also have attached other pic's of another car and I am pretty sure its one color thats been used but as you can see it has two totally different colors and I dont like that at all.

Thanks

Tony








I sent an e mail to "*[email protected]*" but it came back.


----------



## Buick64

Qvo Liz how u doing could u give me The Paint # of My 64


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

Whats up Liz, can you have Chino call me I want to know what day I can go pick up my 65.im gonna have it towed to my house thanks.


----------



## A&G1

TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

CHINO GOT DOWN ON THE FRAME...


----------



## npazzin

frames lookin nice!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

asmith92506 said:


> Whats up guys.Hope all is well. I saw your work, outstanding.Lots of hard work but at the end it pays off. To tell you the truth after looking and looking at so many photos I like candy paint but there is one thing that I hate about it and that’s just my own opinion and that is the light must hit the color so that you can see the true color otherwise if the light is not their then it does not look like you have spent soooo much money on this paint job and I think that’s not fair at all, but again that’s my own opnion.Since you are all the masters in this game, can you tell me if there are Candy paints that DONT need the light in order to see how outstanding is this color(s)?
> I want to go Candy but I want the color to be constant at all times. Just like other types of paint, no matter where and when you look at it, it looks the same, maybe a 5 % difference but not Candy the light must be on it in order for it to glow.
> Is their such Candy??? If so, what is it called? What colors does it come in? Does it look like the standard Candy paint?
> Your feedback is highly appreciated.
> I have attached a pic that I got from this site,I think its a Candy but thats what I am talking about.The color glows no matter what. I also have attached other pic's of another car and I am pretty sure its one color thats been used but as you can see it has two totally different colors and I dont like that at all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an e mail to "*[email protected]*" but it came back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 695233
> View attachment 695241
> View attachment 695249


First off thanks for the props, as for the candy paint the 65 you bumped is not a candy paint job, it is a custom blend of flakes that made the color, flakes as you may know have a flop in the light, which reflects and gives you the contrasting colors that form the color you capture on a picture, as for the candy paint, we would recommend you to go with a bright candy like the lime time green example you provided, the pink cadi, is not candy but a pearl paint job, the candy's i know that flop just like flakes are deep colored candies, that need the light to show the depth in the true color, but to each their own. Candies really were not made to withstand too much sun. Hope this bit of info, helped you... Thanks for the bump, and your opinion...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Whats up Liz, can you have Chino call me I want to know what day I can go pick up my 65.im gonna have it towed to my house thanks.


Call us when ever you like ruben, i bumped our # but incase you missed it, it is (909)753-4961... Hope to hear from you soon since chino's phone got messed up and we could not retrieve everyones #'s...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GO 2 FLICKS OF CALI FUNK'S FRAME... WILL BE POSTING MORE IN THE NEAR FUTURE... HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY THE FLICKS... DREAMWORK CUSTOMS BUSTING OUT 2 DREAMS AT A TIME, SO BARE WITH US... LOL...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

Whats up liz can you have chino call me (909) 376-5077 thanks.


----------



## A&G1

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Buick64

8184425267 here is my #


----------



## Buick64

i hope u doing good liz


----------



## A&G1

TTT[


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamwork Customs said:


>










:thumbsup:flakes


----------



## 956chevy

:thumbsup:Nice work


----------



## A&G1

TTT


----------



## 63hardtoprider

What's up fellas? 

Just came in to say that these guys do AMAZING WORK. I recently bought the car "County Blues" which has been featured in this topic quite a bit. The depth, flake job, murals, and patterns are INCREDIBLE. If you guys are considering a paint job and have these guys on your list, TAKE IT TO THEM AND LET THEM DO THEIR MAGIC ON IT. You will not be disappointed. The pics for the car that I bought simply do not do the car justice. I am not lying when I tell you on sunny days it is VERY hard to look at it directly. Here is a little video I made of it to show the car and flake as it's really hard to capture the flake with a picture


----------



## DjGhadi

Ive been researching shops in california for some time now and I must say im lovin the work and will definately be in contact when my ride is ready for body and paint. Are there any more before and afters coming?? the suspense is nail biting! hno: hno:


----------



## BRADFORD

That Cadi is fuckin perfect!! Great job.


----------



## Socal2fast

Please have Rual call me ASAP.

Jeff with the Orange Mustang


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Some before pics. of Cali. funk


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Thanks for the props, sorry i have neglected this site been very busy, working on peoples dreams, will try to visit at least 1ce a week. As of now Cali. Funk will be our last frame off project, Unless the price is Right, skills & quality takes time, and skills + time = $money$ pm if you need to get a hold of us...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## bonediggetie

All super nice clean work! TTT for a shop do~ n right!


----------



## thenineonefive

Got a 98 Harley Road King, about 5 pieces. Was wondering what you charge to paint.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

Real nice!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Thanks Kak...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Thanks Kak...


Always!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THIS BABY SHOULD BE READY FOR PIN STRIPER ON TUESDAY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Well Owner didn't like the design we came up with originally, so we went ahead and for a price redo it to this... Which we feel is plainer but better than going with main roof color and killing the design all together... What do you all think???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Missing Mr. Jae Bueno, No one has captured the beauty of our work like him...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## A&G1

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Just like with anything, it's all about attention to detail...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Getting Cali. Funk ready for her date with striper today...


----------



## Biggs925

Dreamwork Customs said:


> :thumbsup:


You guys get off nice work!! You guys have a number have a project need done? Live up north by Stockton let me know if it's gd.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Bye, bye Cali Funk, This ride came a long way... May it turn heads and break haterz necks when owner finishes her up... Proud of the Quality, and Hard work that is Chino's signature on every ride he works on... On to the next project, our fun on this one is done...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Now giving the Dreamwork touch to this 61...


----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1

Ttt:bowrofl: chino gets down


----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1




----------



## A&G1

Zolatone coming next


----------



## Steve9663

Hey how's It going. hope to see you guys real soon


----------



## A&G1

Zolatone on top of raptor liner 
Looks like fresh out of the assembly line


----------



## dee88

Trying to get a hold of this shop to get a estimate, can't get a hold of them on there phone number, I think they might have a new number, I went to the address in Ontario they no longer there, can any one get info on how to get a hold of them


----------



## BIGJ77MC

dee88 said:


> Trying to get a hold of this shop to get a estimate, can't get a hold of them on there phone number, I think they might have a new number, I went to the address in Ontario they no longer there, can any one get info on how to get a hold of them


Good luck!!!! I had the same problem.... finally figured if i cant get a hold of them then its not meant to be.... Go to Marios they arent far from this old shop and do great work


----------

